#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-03
<markot06> Hi, none of the OpenOffice apps start from either Applications menu or terminal (although processes seem to be created). Can anyone help?
<didrocks> good morning
<huats> morning everyone
<ruslanr> huats: good morning
<huats> morning ruslanr
<didrocks> morning huats
<huats> monring mr didrocks
<pitti> bonjour, good morning, guten Morgen, доброий утро, etc.
<didrocks> hey pitti
<hggdh> bom dia
<hggdh> desktop folks: bug 408095 seems a clear case of papercut; I have attached a debdiff
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408095 in gnome-settings-daemon ""Disable touchpad while typing" should ignore modifier keys when monitoring keyboard activity" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408095
<asac> seb128: ping
<asac> seb128: you dont listen ;)
<asac> seb128: we have gnome-shell in the archive, but not mutter?
<asac> how des that work?
<seb128> asac, listen where, in the room?
<seb128> asac, it's the combination of a wrong dput target and an archive admin NEWing it before a reliased
<seb128> realized
<seb128> asac, didrocks is supposed to get mutter in universe, he said he would work on it this weekend
<didrocks> seb128: it's done, you can have a revu at http://www.didrocks.fr/temp/package/mutter_2.27.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<seb128> asac, ^
<didrocks> seb128: I opened an ITP BUT!
<didrocks> I saw that there is one version in pkg-gnome
<seb128> didrocks, did I say that I dislike REVU ;-)
<didrocks> without any ITP :/
<seb128> you should just upload
<seb128> didrocks, who worked on it?
<didrocks> kov
<seb128> ok, will talk to him
<didrocks> seb128: I didn't use revu, it's just on my server if you want to keep an eye on it
<seb128> when did he start on it?
<didrocks> seb128: something like 5-7 days for the first commit
<seb128> didrocks, oh, I misread, I did review the ppa version already I think
<didrocks> seb128: yes, I made some slights modification, but nothing important
<didrocks> so. I don't know if I upload as Debian will have one soon...
<didrocks> (it's not in debian NEW)
<seb128> didrocks, I will talk to kov
<didrocks> seb128: ok, keep me in touch :)
<asac> seb128: yes in the room ... i was trying to get your attention ;)
<asac> anyway. thanks. so gnome-shell went in by accident for now
<seb128> sorry was chatting with somebody and didn't notice that
<seb128> asac, right
<seb128> asac, I didn't bother to get it out because we are just mutter away from getting in now anyway
<asac> seb128: no prob ... just funny to chat with you stting like 3 meters away ;)
 * didrocks hopes you don't drink Guiness during working in the sprint :/
<seb128> didrocks, don't worry I don't like dark beer
<seb128> ie no guiness
<didrocks> guiness is well better in Ireland than in France
<seb128> still
<didrocks> I tested it during 6 monthes being in Ireland :)
<seb128> didrocks, btw you should just upload mutter to universe
<seb128> didrocks, you have been in dublin?
<didrocks> seb128: yes, I have been living there 6 monthes during my final internship
<seb128> oh nice
<seb128> is there any city part you recommend to hang out in the evening ?
<didrocks> oh yes, despite the weather, Ireland is a really great country with friendly people :)
<seb128> they talk a weird language
<didrocks> "how's you doing", "how mouch" :)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: temple bar of course, at least once to see the lights, etc.
<didrocks> seb128: let me take a map :)
<didrocks> seb128: saint stephen's Green really worth a walk (and st stephen's green shopping centre too). Dawson street is awesome when the lights turn on.
<didrocks> seb128: of course, there is the main street with the "spire" and the post office (lovely)
<seb128> the post office is that next a building looking like a church?
<didrocks> exactly
<seb128> ok, we have been there yesterday
<seb128> dawson street is nice indeed
<seb128> pitti wanted to see grafton street
<seb128> we had dinner at a pub near where the burger were very challenging
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> it's not as nice as dawson street, but worth an eye too :)
<seb128> shame it was raining when we went out, no street music
<didrocks> oh yes, burgers seems to be some kind of national food :)
<didrocks> "it was raining" -> what a surprise :-)
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> I hope you will have the time to heard some traditional music
<seb128> maybe if the rain stops
<seb128> we will visit the guiness storehouse this week
<didrocks> it should... before another "rain train" :-)
<seb128> so at least I will taste one guiness ;-)
<didrocks> oh, it's nice and funny
<didrocks> yes, you have one with your ticket
<didrocks> brewed less than 3 hours ago :)
<didrocks> just be careful about when you get there. It's sometimes crowded
<seb128> well we have a group visit booked apparently
<didrocks> ok! /me wishes to be in Dublin too :)
<didrocks> I really liked the people handling ad boards down the street
<seb128> seems you really enjoyed your time there ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: appart from the weather, yes and the whole country (especially the western part) is really lovely :-)
<didrocks> seb128: where are you right now, in Dublin center?
<seb128> 15 minutes walking from dawson street
<seb128> cross the park south of there and the small river
<didrocks> seb128: north or south?
<didrocks> (from dawson street)
<seb128> it's written the line before your question
<seb128> south ;-)
<didrocks> ok, I was reading south of where there is a small river :)
<seb128> well you go south from dawson street
<seb128> cross the park and the small river
<seb128> and the hotel is just there
<didrocks> I know a little less this south part than the north one. But I probably had a walk once there (Dublin isn't so big in reality) :)
<didrocks> also, if you have more time, you should go to Dublin Castle and Christ Church Cathedral. I think that's it for "must visit" guide ;)
<didrocks> in addition to visit some pubs, of course
<bratsche> I saw those yesterday.
<bratsche> Especially the cathedral is quite nice.
<didrocks> yes :-)
<mdz> does anyone happen to know the bug number for that issue with the spurious policykit authentication dialog?
<seb128> mdz, bug #396448
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396448 in gvfs "inconsistent automounting on startup" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396448
<mdz> seb128, thank you
<andreasn> mpt, ping
<Ng> is there a prevailing policy/process for switching svn->git for gnome projects that have launchpad projects setup (but not actively used by the upstream folk)? vte is still set to come from svn and afaict that means it's not seen any changes since april
<robert_ancell> bryce: did you attach the stacktrace to that X report?
<bryce> robert_ancell, no I didn't, mind adding it?
<robert_ancell> bryce: what is the best way?  Attach the core dump?
<robert_ancell> bryce: or ~bryce/gdb.txt
<bryce>  ~bryce/gdb.txt
<didrocks> seb128, rickspencer31: ahah \o/ fixed yesterday in trunk (before seing the crash report) :)
<rickspencer31> didrocks: nice
<didrocks> I need to investigate about adding a apport hook to add some information.
<seb128> didrocks, apport hooks are easy let me know if you need some help to set up one
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I'm investigating that this evening. Is there some documentation somewhere?
<seb128> didrocks, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport/DeveloperHowTo
<didrocks> seb128: thanks
<seb128> you're welcome
<asac> seb128: hmm
<asac> seb128: i can add a confli8ct. but mozilla-dev must be really really old
<asac> seb128: you are reading bugmail for nspr for me now ;) thanks!
<seb128> asac, ok, I don't know about it I just pointed it in case it was something many users will hit
<seb128> asac, no, I was looking to the most recently reported list to see if people were complain about the icons in menus being dropped
<seb128> asac, you might want to look at https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=504275 btw
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 504275 in Menus "Bookmark favicon images with menus_have_icons=false" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<crevette> simplecommeubuntu ?
<crevette>  :)
<didrocks> crevette: yes ! ;)
<crevette> the framasoft book?
<didrocks> yes (mine book, btw ;))
<crevette> I just found the link in google
<didrocks> really? you have never heard about the framabook collection?
<crevette> http://www.framabook.org/ubuntu.html
<didrocks> it's been there from 6.10 edition (in fact, from 6.06 but never been published and it was called Simple Comme Linux at the epoch)
<bryce> pitti, mind peeking at bug #407816 when you get a chance?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407816 in xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse "vmmouse should be in main (reverted to universe in intrepid)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407816
<pitti>  bryce: I guess nothign depended on it any more
<pitti> bryce: that explains why it actually worked in kvm in hardy, but not later
<pitti> bryce: kirkland told me a nice trick how to get back the effect
<bryce> pitti, how can we get it pinned down into main?  vmware depends on it
<pitti> but if we fix it properly, so much the better
<pitti> bryce: something has to hold it in main, i. e. either by seed or dependency
<pitti> bryce: it's not on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt
<bryce> pitti, ok how do I do that?
<pitti> i. e. it's currently neither depended on nor seeded
<pitti> bryce: to me it sounds like it should just be added to -input-all ?
<pitti> if that's not appropriate, we could add it to ubuntu-desktop, but that would be a bit strange
<bryce> hmm, ok
<bryce> pitti, ok I'll add it to -input-all
<pitti> bryce: bug updated, -vmmouse promoted
<andreasn> mpt, oh, crap, I don't read :/ I thought #408361 was about all applications
<tgpraveen> #408361
<tgpraveen> #408361
 * tgpraveen thinks this is not my day
<mpt> andreasn, you didn't misread, it was about all applications
<mpt> I was talking more to mac_v than to you :-)
<mpt> Thanks for doing that work mac_v
<mac_v> mpt: np... :)
<seb128> andreasn, mpt: those changes seem not really well organized
<mac_v> andreasn: actually i filed it for all apps, but mpt makes a good point about spam
<mac_v> hence i split it
<mac_v> tgpraveen: Bug #408361
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408361 in firefox "Firefox needs to use "gtk_image_menu_item_set_always_show_image" for essential icons." [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408361
<seb128> andreasn, mpt: it has been explained nowhere and to nobody
<tgpraveen> thx
<mac_v> seb128: http://www.andreasn.se/blog/?p=103 , but it has not been explaind to anybody
<mpt> seb128, it was posted on desktop-devel@. It's the sort of change where nobody really cares about fixing problems with the non-default setting until it's changed. It reminds me of the introduction of action-less notifications, actually. :-)
<mclasen> seb128: do you expect the explanation in regular mail, or via UPS ?
<seb128> mac_v, blogs are a nice communication tool but not the best way to reach everybody in a project
<mac_v> yeah , agreed...
<seb128> mclasen, regular email would be nice, I think that's what is used for discussions in GNOME so far and to announce changes, etc
<andreasn> seb128, agreed, a initial e-mail after the change had been made to ddl should have been done
<mac_v> i noticed that only from the upstream bug report
<mac_v> s/that/that blog
<seb128> mpt, well nobody wrote about the always use icon property in the d-d-l email or that applications need to be changed
<seb128> mpt, ie I didn't know about that until reading your launchpad comment
<seb128> mpt, that's in this blog post apparently too though but I'm one of those people who don't read planet regularly ;-)
<mac_v> mpt: i dont think no-one will care, people will notice when icons are missing , it looks like a nasty bug... you should have been in #ubuntu+1 the day this happened
<mac_v> i just reported late since i had other things to fix ;p
<andreasn> seb128, who is in charge of writing the Ubuntu Alpha/Beta release notes?
<andreasn> seb128, we need to make sure to mention this change there
<seb128> andreasn, I think there is a launchpad team you can subscribe to bugs, pitti or slangasek know
<andreasn> vuntz, and who writes them for OpenSuse?
<andreasn> seb128, cool, thanks
<andreasn> seb128, I'll make sure it also goes into the GNOME 2.28 release notes
<pitti> andreasn: subscribe ubuntu-release to the bug and then add a comment
<asac> awe: DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS = -- -c4
<vuntz> andreasn: zonker, I think
<andreasn> vuntz, can you get in touch with him and make sure it gets mentioned?
<mpt> seb128, yes, it could have been better explained
<seb128> mclasen, btw shouldn't set_use_underline be on by default?
<mclasen> the default value for use-underline has always been FALSE
<seb128> mclasen, the change is somewhat a compatibility breakage in the sense where it change behaviour and make lot of applications behave incorrectly, doing it the reverse way would not change the behaviour
<mclasen> what change ?
<seb128> mclasen, well since gtk was buggy and not respecting that it sort of was TRUE not by design but by use
<bryce> pitti, ok -input-all updated
<pitti> \o/
<bryce> robert_ancell, xserver patch pushed; thanks again
<pitti> bryce: that means the next naive kvm -cdrom karmic.iso should "just work" again?
<seb128> mclasen, http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gtk+/commit/?h=gtk-2-16&id=1b4d4628b94f9aff0af63aebfbc2e3ed73eed56b
<bryce> pitti, hope so
<robert_ancell> bryce: Thanks, no more X crashes for me!
<bryce> robert_ancell, onward compiz!  :-)
 * robert_ancell dies a little inside ;)
<didrocks> seb128: when/if you have some time, did you received my mail about reviewing the fdo mail?
<seb128> didrocks, yes sorry, sort of busy travelling, sprint, etc
<didrocks> seb128: I understand, no worries :)
<mac_v> hehe.. the funny thing about the libgnome change was , even seb128 ,who approved the change, didnt know ;p
<seb128> mac_v, I didn't approve the change
<seb128> but I didn't realize that some items were still supposed to have icons
<seb128> almost no application seems to do that right
<mac_v> i meant the this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/karmic-changes/2009-July/005347.html
<mclasen> seb128: it is fine in almost all apps; the ones where we need some finetuning are browsers
<seb128> mac_v, right I did the libgnome update, I though that the goal was to have no icon though, not that some items would need to set a property
<mac_v> :)
<seb128> mclasen, that's not what mpt suggested
<seb128> "Examples of menu items that count as objects, and should therefore have icons: applications, documents (including any recent documents in a "File" menu), disks, partitions, folders, bookmarks, history items, IM accounts, IM statuses, user accounts."
<mclasen> seb128: mpt is not god...
<mac_v> 0.o i thought he was ;p
<seb128> mclasen, well if even the design people who did dicuss the issue don't know what we are supposed to do ...
<seb128> mclasen, and no need to be aggressive there
<seb128> so it seems different people disagree now on what entries should have icons or not
<mclasen> seb128: I'm not
<vuntz> andreasn: hrm, what should get mentioned?
<seb128> that will make easy for each application maintainer to know what change to apply
<mac_v> vuntz: Bug #407621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407621 in libgnome "(design decision) Icons missing from context menu , dialogue buttons , firefox bookmark favicons" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407621
<seb128> andreasn, should standard application have any icon for documents, disks, bookmarks etc as suggested by mpt or not as suggested by mclasen now?
<mclasen> the one place where documents usually show up in app menus is recent docs
<mclasen> and we already handle that in gtk
<andreasn> seb128, I would go with what mpt recommended here, ie. yes, show them for apps, documents, disks etc.
<seb128> andreasn, thanks
<andreasn> this is also what Vista and OS X does (if that matters in any way)
<seb128> mclasen, the gtk changes for underline trigger lot of bugs similar to http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=590349
<ubottu> Gnome bug 590349 in Appearance "Theme save button says "Save _As" including underline" [Trivial,New]
<andreasn> I can't recall what Maemo and Moblin does right now, let me see if I can find the n800
<seb128> mclasen, which is somewhat a compatibility change in the way that by doing the stable update you "break" applications which were working apparently correctly
<andreasn> according to hbons, all menu icons are disabled on moblin
<mac_v> andreasn: wow! when something is done in windows and not in gnome , devs say we dont want to copy .... but for such issues do we copy? double standards eh ;p
<mpt> mac_v, I didn't mean that users wouldn't care about the change, I meant that until now developers hadn't cared about fixing the cases where icons should have been always shown
<seb128> mpt, I think most hackers don't know what those cases are
<mac_v> mpt: oh... yeah... until the change is forced they wont patch it... ;)
<seb128> mpt, ie your "object" explanation is somewhat unclear to me still :-)
<andreasn> mac_v, just copying a design from another OS right over can sometimes be a bad thing, as the design can have been influenced by underlying software or hardware issues
<andreasn> mac_v, so it's often best to do your own research etc.
<mac_v> +1
<andreasn> mac_v, but avoiding designs that other OS:es does, just because those do it as well would be, hm, odd
<mac_v> andreasn: agreed... so when you are pushing this idea , pls dont keep saying other OS do the same... doesnt sound right..
<mac_v> lets just base our decisions on our research
<mpt> seb128, yeah, the HIG has been vague about it, probably mostly because the option was set to something else by default. It's a chicken and egg situation.
<seb128> mpt, well what I'm saying is that it's still somewhat a fuzzy definition, ie is there anything in nautilus menus you consider objects?
<mclasen> seb128: what stable updates are you talking about ? the bug you point to is for 2.27...
<seb128> mclasen, we got control center bugs in GNOME saying that's an issue with 2.26.3 too
<mclasen> well, there are a few places, but it is still application bugs...
<seb128> well the annoying part is that updating gtk will trigger bug in a certain amount of applications
<seb128> some from an user or distributor point of view those will be buggy until somebody goes through every installed to spot and fix all the buggy things
<mclasen> seb128: of course, we don't know how many places are  buggy because they were coded following the gtk api docs...
<seb128> mclasen, would changing the default behaviour be problematic? there is probably nobody relying on the default documented behaviour since that was no working
<seb128> having it changed would also mean no runtime behaviour change on upgrade and would allow users to set it to false easily
<mclasen> no, its not that easy
<mclasen> it is not as if gtk was simply using use-underline=true before, just that the false did not have the desired effect in some cases
<seb128> hum, ok
<seb128> mclasen, we could argue whether fixing that in a stable serie makes sense or not but let's say it's a distributor issue to weight the fix against the behaviour change
<mclasen> sure
<asac> crevette: hey
<asac> crevette: so which version of gnome-bluetooth are we looking at?
<asac> crevette: somehow the -properties doesnt have the issue anymore
<asac> 2.27.8-0ubuntu1
<crevette> yep this one
<asac> it just went a way
<asac> crevette: does it work for you too? (i didnt even rebuild it)
<crevette> didn't tested, I'll do tonight once I'm at home
<asac> thx
 * crevette is über hungry
<asac> ;)
<asac> bon appetit
 * asac assumes you plan to stop that state ;)
<crevette> I've nothing to eat around me, and that's better
<crevette> eating at job is baaaad
<asac> crevette: oh. all retract ... i had bluetooth "Off"
<crevette> I need to ping pitti about acl for rfkill in 2.6.31
<crevette> we need to had rules to permit people to manage the rfkill of the bluetooth adapter and I never touch udev
<crevette> (/me would like to bite a toblerone)
<pitti> crevette: that doesn't sound like something an user should have access to?
<seb128> asac, echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<crevette> pitti, you need to switch off the bt adapter apparently
<crevette> pitti http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2009-July/msg00212.html
<crevette> oups not the right link
<crevette> pitti, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=585765#c4
<ubottu> Gnome bug 585765 in general "Move killswitch code to /dev/rfkill" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<pitti> hm, that sounds a little dangerous
<pitti> that should be accessed by networkmanager
<pitti> not by any random user IMHO
<crevette> need to go
<crevette> I should online quickly
<crevette> bye
<crevette> +be
<seb128> james_w, so your logrotate thing for ck-history doesn't seem to make a difference
<seb128> james_w, ck-history reads everything in the directory including .gz logs, ie if anything it makes it slower
<pitti> dropping cron sessions from CK will already help a lot, but perhaps we should just disable reading of rotated logs then?
<seb128> pitti, yes
<seb128> pitti, I've some ten thousand entries there
<seb128> or what asac said, don't rotate but only read a limited number of lines
<pitti> we still need to rotate, though
<pitti> otherwise /var/log will eventually overflow
<asac> oh ck-history reads everything ... that explains it
<james_w> seb128: yeah, it's not complete
<james_w> seb128: I have a code change to ck-history to make it return some results quicker
<andreasn> mpt, in the tomboy menu, the notes are objects, right?
<james_w> but GDM waits until it has the complete list before showing anything anyway, so it doesn't win you anything
<seb128> james_w, in any case reading a limited number of lines seems to make sense
<james_w> could do
<james_w> if GDM would display the first users that it gets straight away I think my branch would make it usable
<james_w> but limiting the number of lines would be a quicker fix I guess
<seb128> james_w, wouldn't having the list changing after some seconds still be weird?
<james_w> it would
<james_w> but my proposal is not to do that
<james_w> instead of being purely frequency based as now, it would be a combination of frequency and recency
<james_w> so if I only ever logged in twice, but both were yesterday, I would be higher in the list than someone that logged in 10,000 times a month ago
<asac> awe: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<seb128> james_w, ok fair enough, I was just pointing that it was reading everything in the rotated directory because I noticed that while playing with it
<mpt> andreasn, yes, they're basically documents
<seb128> james_w, I though the rotation was a workaround to the speed issue
<james_w> seb128: yeah, I should have done better at discussing all the issues with you
<james_w> no, that was just because it's the right thing to do
<seb128> ok, seems you have everything on track
<seb128> sorry for the noise ;-)
<james_w> and because it at least bounds the time taken, even if it's still too long
<mac_v> asac: when do we expect firefox3.5 to replace firefox 3.0 in Karmic?
<james_w> no, I don't think I do
<seb128> well you have an action plan at least
<james_w> I'm not sure how to modify GDM for my proposal
<james_w> but I could easily do the lines thing if needed
<seb128> and we can easily use to the "read a limited number of lines" before karmic
<james_w> and I have the code for the recency+frequency
<seb128> right
<seb128> I might have a look to gdm but doing asynchronous loading might be non trivial for somebody who don't know the gdm codebase
<asac> mac_v: soon ;)
<asac> i hope to have it by default in alpha4
<mac_v> :)
<asac> ccheney: so ooo doesnt build with xul 1.9.1 ... you think you could check that? https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ffox35
<james_w> seb128: it seems to do async loading, but delays the draw until the completed signal
<james_w> this may be for other reasons though
<andreasn> mpt, done http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=590653
<ubottu> Gnome bug 590653 in General "menu don't show icons for objects if menus_have_icons=false" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mpt> andreasn, and here's where I start wincing because that's such an awkward API to use :-)
<mpt> thanks for reporting that though
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=14822  I'm looking for ideas of what could cause that.. (metacity + compositing)
<asac> fta: feels like the metacity patch we carry for a while
<asac> hmm i think i dont undeerstand the bug
<seb128> asac, he says that changing the chromium option makes the gnome-panel turn transparent
<fta> more than transparent, it disappears, but it's still there
<asac> ah ok
<asac> i think metacity compositing is still buggy
<fta> chromium changes it's default to hide its window decorations, so everyone using metacity with compositing is impacted.
<kklimonda> If I prepare an update/merge of package maintained in ~ubuntu-desktop team's bzr repositories who should I subscribe for sponsorship? normal -sponsors as usual or ubuntu-desktop ?
<fta> it seems fedora too
<chrisccoulson> hey fta - i saw your message last night but didn't get a chance to reply
<seb128> kklimonda, normal sponsors
<seb128> kklimonda, which one?
<kklimonda> seb128: and they are going to merge my bzr branch into "official" one? bug 407898
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407898 in hamster-applet "Update to 2.27.5" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407898
<seb128> kklimonda, subscribe the universe sponsors for that one
<seb128> kklimonda, yes, whoever does the update will do that
<kklimonda> seb128: ok, thanks
<UbuntuNISMO>  anybody can help fixing /etc/network/interfaces ? private me!
<ccheney> asac: yea looking at it
<ccheney> asac: it seems to not like the 1.9.1 headers, after digging though the build log
 * ccheney will do a local non-threaded build and see if he can determine why
<UbuntuNISMO>   anybody can help fixing /etc/network/interfaces ? private me!
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti - having fun in dublin?
<chrisccoulson> UbuntuNISMO - you want #ubuntu for support
<chrisccoulson> and no need to ask the same question twice.
<UbuntuNISMO> what is this channel about
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-04
<seb128> pitti, where are you hiding today? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: with the security team, to discuss executable file handling policy
<seb128> pitti, ok, I'm available for login speed or apport when you want
<pitti> shouldn't take long any more
<kklimonda> pitti: care to take a look at bug 408600? It hits all poor ubuntuone users out there ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408600 in pyinotify "pyinotify's libc version check fails on Karmic" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408600
<pitti> kklimonda: sure, will sponsor
<didrocks> seb128, pitti: I'm a bit puzzled about one thing in mime association. If I make a file -i xxx and getting applications/ogg, the file seems to match the following mime types in mimeinfo.cache:
<didrocks> application/x-ogg, application/ogg, audio/ogg are taken into account in the "open with" box but video/ogg is not matched. Where is the magic? :)
<didrocks> In addition to this, the priority (without defaults.list) is matched on the first element in the audio/ogg line independently to its location in mimeinfo.cache.
<seb128> didrocks, file is not using the shared-mime-info database
<seb128> didrocks, /usr/share/mime/packages/freedesktop.org.xml has the magic detection
<seb128>       <match value="OggS" type="string" offset="0"/>
<seb128> and .ogv
<seb128> is what shared mime info is using
<didrocks> seb128: oh ok. Is there a magic command to know what is the accurate mime file using this additional rules?
<seb128> the xdgmime can use the filename or content
<seb128> they call that fast or slow detection I think
<seb128> the defaults.list ordering is not revelant
<seb128> it's meant to list one default by mimetype
<seb128> not to have a sorted list
<seb128> same for the cache file
<didrocks> seb128: yes. I was talking about the ordering in mimeinfo.cache in fact
<didrocks> yes, that's confirm what I experience here
<seb128> that's why we said we need to change the cache semantic
<didrocks> seb128: I'm just a bit confused about the mime.cache and mimeinfo.cache (on the xdg list they assume that mimeinfo.cache is only a GNOME thing)
<seb128> there is no mime.cache?
<didrocks> seb128: on the xdg list, they say that mime.cache is what should be used and that mimeinfo.cache is GNOME specific thing
<seb128> oh, that's a cache of all the shared mime info datas
<seb128> it doesn't have default selection choice, etc
<rickspencer31> bryce: where r u?
<seb128> rickspencer31, he was in front of you 1 minute ago before you moved
<seb128> rickspencer31, still there
<seb128> ie sitting just next to me and pitti
<didrocks> seb128: so, if mimeinfo.cache is specific to GNOME, it would be difficult to make the changes apply to fdo
<seb128> didrocks, http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xdg/2008-January/009112.html
<seb128> didrocks, read this discussion
<didrocks> ok, thanks. Reading it now :)
<seb128> didrocks, the whole discussion rather than this specific email I think
<didrocks> seb128: yes, I've already head to the root of it :)
<jpds> Morning.
<jpds> Does anyone know why I'm missing icons on all my right-click menus on karmic? http://spooky.ubuntuwire.com/~jpds/2009-08-04-115224_1280x800_scrot.png
<jpds> I'm created a brand-new user, changed icon themes, but I still get no icons...
<kklimonda> jpds: that's upstream decision
<ruslanr> jpds: http://www.andreasn.se/blog/?p=103 & http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=557469
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Gnome: timed out (http://bugzilla.gnome.org/xml.cgi?id=557469)
<jpds> How annoying.
<bcurtiswx> hey all, bug #400485 is one I think should be looked at by you guys :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400485 in ubuntu-sounds "Empathy sounds not in default ubuntu theme" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400485
<asac> seb128: https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/ppa/+files/gnome-bluetooth_2.27.8-0ubuntu1~asac.dsc
<asac> pitti: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmbca/+bug/408763
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408763 in libmbca "remove from archive" [Undecided,New]
<mpt> mat_t, I've taken a photo of the revised Empathy welcome screen with your camera, so if you could connect it up sometime today that would be smashing :-)
<pitti> vuntz: hey
<vuntz> pitti: ho!
<pitti> vuntz: I'm planning to start working on the gnome-menus caching, FYI
<mac_v> jpds: bug #407621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407621 in libgnome "(design decision) Icons missing from context menu , dialogue buttons , firefox bookmark favicons" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407621
<mac_v> jpds: i'v sent a mail to the list too , regarding this
<pitti> vuntz: I wondered whether you have some advice where to do the cache lookup
<pitti> vuntz: would it be sensible to hook it into gmenu_tree_lookup()?
<pitti> vuntz: and if you want applications.menu, it'd look into /var/cache/gnome-menu/applications.menu.bin or so?
<vuntz> pitti: hrm, I probably would do a general cache, not one that is specific to menus
<vuntz> pitti: eg, if you want to find a mime handler, you need to look at the desktop files too
<o0spongebob0o_> salut a tous
<pitti> vuntz: right, but in order for it to make sense, we need to check for the caches seldomly and load the entire menu in one go; with one cache per desktop file it'd quickly loose its value?
 * mclasen points out that gio might be a better place to do general appinfo caching
<vuntz> pitti: well, I guess it's up to the caller to know when it needs to look at many desktop files
<vuntz> pitti: I just don't think organizing it on a per-menu file is right
<pitti> vuntz: okay, I'm open to suggestions; admittedly it's the first time I look into the gnome-menus api
<kenvandine> pitti, can you sponsor bug 403575?  it breaks desktopcouch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403575 in couchdb "Incorrect permissions or group membership to get /etc/couchdb" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403575
<pitti> kenvandine: done
<kenvandine> awesome
<kenvandine> thanks!
<vuntz> pitti: well, it really shouldn't appear in the API anyway :-)
<pitti> vuntz: *nod*
<seb128> asac,
<seb128> "<hadess> seb128: that code is exported twice to the internal apps, once through the public library, once through the local library
<seb128>  seb128: it's supposed to be fine"
<seb128> asac, that's the issue for pretty sure
<seb128> I think that's something uncorrect
<seb128> and our toolchain expose the issue where other distributions' ones don't
<seb128> could be a flag we turn on somewhere
<pitti> vuntz: so gmenu-tree.c already uses an internal cache (gmenu_tree_cache) which we could pre-populate in gmenu_tree_new() from a fast mmap-based cache
<pitti> vuntz: however, would that actually help us so much?
<pitti> vuntz: i. e. the bulk of the time is certainly spent reading hte .desktop files, not the .menu files?
<vuntz> pitti: what you want to replace is probably something like _entry_directory_list_get_all_desktops()
<pitti> vuntz: ah, thanks for the hint
 * pitti -> meeting
<mat_t> mpt: np
<mac_v> bigon: hi , could you take a look at this Bug #408913
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408913 in telepathy-idle "telepathy-idle crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408913
<djsiegel> rickspencer31: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/KarmicFusa?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=fusa_2.png
<djsiegel> rickspencer31: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/KarmicFusa
<asac> awe: DEB_DH_INSTALLINIT_ARGS
<Ng> tedg: is fusa going to force display of the user face icon (perhaps only if it's actually been set)?
<Ng> I take back my hate of the icon dropping change since I realised I can force it on for the two icons in my menu that desparately need it ;)
<tedg> Ng: Yes, I believe it'll have icons if they're set.
<tedg> Ng: But, since they're in your home directory.  I'm not sure how useful it'll be with encrypted homes...
<chrisccoulson> fta - someone else reported the same issue as you now with incorrect space remaining on the low disk space warning
<chrisccoulson> are you running 32bit install?
<fta> yes
<chrisccoulson> that might be why you see it and i cant reproduce it
<chrisccoulson> fsblkcnt_t in 64-bits on a 64-bit install isn't it?
<chrisccoulson> anyway, i can see where it goes wrong now
<fta> chrisccoulson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/247364/
<fta> chrisccoulson, and in 64bit mode: http://paste.ubuntu.com/247366/
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks!
<fta> (both are from my 32bit box)
<fta> chrisccoulson, imho, it's just that at some point, you have f_frsize * f_bavail in a 32bit variable, which is wrong
<sebas__> hi all
<sebas__> does anybody have a strange wrong webcam zoom effect using compiz ?
<sebas__> Hi All
<sebas__> does anybody have a strange wrong webcam zoom effect using compiz ?
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> any universe sponsors about?
<james_w> dobey: yeah, what's up?
<dobey> james_w: bug #406413
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406413 in testresources "Please update python-testresources to new 0.2 upstream release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406413
<dobey> james_w: just wondering if we can get that in :)
<chrisccoulson> fta - could you test a PPA build of g-s-d shortly?
<chrisccoulson> (sorry, just got back from dinner)
<fta> sure, direct link?
<chrisccoulson> i'll give you it once it's uploaded
<chrisccoulson> i should test it quickly here first ;)
<chrisccoulson> fta - i've uploaded it to https://edge.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/+archive/ppa
<chrisccoulson> (but it hasn't built just yet)
<chrisccoulson> i386 is built now:)
<ccheney> asac: ping, found a patch for OOo for xulrunner 1.9.1
<ccheney> asac: emailed you the link to it
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-05
<huats> morning everyone
<pitti> Good morning
<cassidy> seb128: hi. Could you sync libnice with the Sid package (0.0.9) please? This release contains a bunch of fixes (including one for Google video)
<seb128> cassidy, ok
<cassidy> thanks
<asac> ccheney: rock. answered
<kenvandine> seb128, bug 408796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408796 in desktopcouch "crash in desktopcouch" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408796
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> thx
<kklimonda> hmm, was there some kind of meta-bug for all bugs that deal with missing icons due to upstream change?
<seb128> robert_ancell, http://cvs.fedora.redhat.com/viewvc/
<seb128> robert_ancell, rpms and then the source you want
<robert_ancell> seb128, thanks
<asac> crevette: uploading gnome-bluetooth with hack to workaround the type issues
<asac> so check in a few minutes ;)
<crevette> asac, ah so you figured out waht is happening?
<crevette> can I have some explanation?
<seb128> crevette, the symbol is declared twice
<seb128> crevette, once in the binary and one in the lib
<seb128> crevette, and we use -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions by default
<crevette> sI don't know all that :) but I'll check on the net to understand. ut the problem was not seen on other distro then?
<seb128> crevette, the issue is a bug, it just doesn't crash if you don't use this ld option
<seb128> but you have unpredictable behaviour on which symbol will be used
<seb128> the binary or the library one
<asac> crevette: yes. upstream doesnt know how to do things right ;)
<asac> they link libcommon.a statically in .so ... hide all symbols and then link libcommon.a with libgnome-bluetooth.so in the main binaries
<crevette> This is something I wouldn't be able to track down ...
<kklimonda> hmm.. I have quite a lot of crashes with signal 5 in _XError() - someone has an idea what's going on? I see that there are some people reporting similar crashes on LP..
<crevette> asac, did you see a new upstream version is out?
<seb128> kklimonda, examples?
<kklimonda> seb128: bug 408197, bug 406066, bug 404406, bug 406604, bug 408136 (this one touched by you)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/408197/+text)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/406066/+text)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/404406/+text)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406604 in transmission "transmission crashed with signal 5 in _XError()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408136 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with signal 5 in _XError()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408136
<seb128> kklimonda, doesn't seem a lot, you have also lot of things crahing in g_log, etc
<seb128> just mean those applications or gtk do something xorg doesn't like
<seb128> without test cases hard to say
<seb128> could be useful to have a --sync stacktrace
<kklimonda> seb128: I guess I got suprised that so many of those bugs were reported in the last few months. I rest my case and go to get something to eat :)
<seb128> "so many"?
<asac> crevette: no ....wanna do?
<crevette> asac, perhaps tonight as usual :)
<kklimonda> I was searching for all (fixed and open) bugs with _XError() and got 170 results - ~40 of them reported in last few months - but it may be some sort of mistake on my part
<seb128> well that doesn't seem a particulary high number
<seb128> we have some bugs which get a higher of duplicate on one source in a week
<seb128> +number
<seb128> I will keep an eye on it but doesn't seem concerning
<asac> crevette: any significant changes or just bug fixes?
<crevette> the rfkill change is the most significant change I guess
<crevette> it relies on kernel 2.6.31, and need some udev rules to permit to users to disable the device
<crevette> http://markmail.org/message/di2udkt6jeax76oq
<asac> thx
<crevette> you're welcome
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> pitti: if something crashes when shutting down, i would get the apport icon in my system tray on next log-in, right?
<dobey> or seb128, do you know if that's the behavior of apport for crashes on shutdown?
<seb128> dobey, right you would get it after next login
<pitti> dobey: correct
<dobey> ok, cool
<seb128> dobey, you have the crash date in the bug though
<seb128> so we can ask the user if that matches the time of login or the previous day shuthdown or something
<dobey> seb128: yes, but the user said "it was after a requested restart following an upgrade"
<seb128> dobey, the reboot time should still be in the syslog
<pitti> ArneGoetje: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Internationalisation#Verifying%20translation%20uploads looks fine to me, thanks for putting together the guidelines
<ccheney> asac: are you going to be uploading xulrunner 1.9.1 as 'xulrunner' source?
<ccheney> asac: or is it going to stay as 'xulrunner-1.9' ?
<ccheney> asac: ah nevermind, i see how it is going to work now
<lool> seb128: During GUADEC I mentionned this bug https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=590865 which I just filed today; what's your opinion?  Are there matching requests in LP?  (Couldn't find any)
<ubottu> Gnome bug 590865 in daemon "Allow (via API) to lock the screen with no delay for faster suspend" [Trivial,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> lool, no strong opinion, I think it's a minor annoyance, would be good to be fixed though
<rickspencer31> seb128: kernel team is testing empathy and getting some crashes
<seb128> rickspencer31, could you use apport and open bugs?
<rickspencer31> I'm helping them with that
<alex-weej> what diff are we carrying vs. upstream with regard to "Trash" naming? i find it very confusing... I see "Wastebasket"  in the location bar, Deleted Items in the places menu, and calling it a "Deleted Items folder" is weird 'cause it's not really a folder
<seb128> alex-weej, you probably use a en_GB locale?
<alex-weej> correct
<seb128> translation issue
<alex-weej> for like 4 releases?
<seb128> not sure if it's due to upstream or rosetta guys though
<seb128> not sure en_GB translators are active or care about that one
<alex-weej> aaaaaargh
<alex-weej> seb128, remember that thread on d-d-l a while back about UTF-8 in C source files? it was because i had submitted a patch to nautilus to use “ and ” for quotes around things like "Open With" (forget the fact they are gone now)
<alex-weej> seb128, so it was rejected, and people prefer to use US-ASCII, so i submitted an en_GB translation of nautilus about a year ago
<alex-weej> to launchpad
<alex-weej> it never got touched
<alex-weej> so i wouldn't assume that just because it didn't land that en_GB translators don't care
<alex-weej> :)
<seb128> hehe
<alex-weej> i thought that was really sad though, i actually went to the effort of doing it
<alex-weej> and no-one even reviewed it
<alex-weej> and now it's obsolete
<alex-weej> https://translations.launchpad.net/~alex-weej
<andreasn> dobey, do you think it would be a good idea to have a ppa with gnome-icon-theme minus the symlinks?
<andreasn> so we can fix the naming in the apps and get rid of some of the symlinks
<seb128> hggdh, hi
<seb128> hggdh, the xorg-edger ppa has a package to downgrade from a ppa back to normal ubuntu versions
<dobey> andreasn: sure
<dobey> andreasn: you just need to get people to use it
<andreasn> because that would be the only way to run it without the symlinks, right?
<asac> ccheney: you should use xulrunner-1.9.1-dev for now
<hggdh> seb128, will look at it, thanks
<hggdh> seb128, but it is, still a good idea, even if we end up with many restrictions
<seb128> I'm not so sure
<seb128> but I've enough to do without starting arguing about that one ;-)
<seb128> downgrades are just not checked and likely to break that's not something we want to try giving support for
<seb128> or users will feel those are something which should be working
<seb128> and that will create issue on for us and for users
<hggdh> yes, I understand that. I personally think this would need a *lot* of work, and (probably) some limitations.
<hggdh> Still, it would be sooo cool to have it...
<asac> ArneGoetje: \o/ look at /tmp/outtest (karmic) and /tmp/outttest1 (hardy, but using the karmic .pos - but shouldnt matter)
<ccheney> asac: ok
<ccheney> asac: is it ready for me to upload already?
<asac> ccheney: for the real archive?
<asac> charles_: did you fix it?
<asac> oops
<asac> ccheney: ;)
<andreasn> dobey, would you like to set up such a ppa, or do you know anyone else I can ask to do that?
<ccheney> asac: yea, not yet, i can fix it today if it is ready to be uploaded?
<dobey> andreasn: anyone with a launchpad account can make a ppa
<asac> ccheney: i got side tracked a zillion times. let me think for a moment if i feel brave enough to do it now ;)
<ccheney> asac: its ok if you want to wait :)
<mpt> ArneGoetje, jcastro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/language-selector-karmic#Design
<dobey> andreasn: i think it might be good to have a general "gnome-devel" ppa or something, as well
<fta> chrisccoulson, hi, remember my problem with xchat & systray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/248017/
<chrisccoulson> fta, yeah, i remember that
<fta> chrisccoulson, btw, i've installed your gnome-settings-daemon yesterday, no popup since
<chrisccoulson> you've got more than 2GB free space haven't you?
<chrisccoulson> but less than 5%?
<fta> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<fta> /dev/sda1            301677772 296326060   5151712  99% /
<fta>  /dev/sda1             288G  283G  5.0G  99% /
<chrisccoulson> cool. would you mind adjusting /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/plugins/housekeeping/free_size_gb_no_notify to 10 in gconf-editor just to make sure you still get a popup eventually (and that it shows the correct amount of free space)?
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 - having a good week?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hello, yes! you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yes, not too bad. it's been a little boring here though ;)
<seb128> here it's quite busy at the opposite
<dobey> seb128, pitti: is it possible to get ubuntu-bug to work with ppa packages somehow?
<pitti> dobey: PPAs don't have bug trackers, so you can only approximate; what do you need?
<pitti> like, file bugs against the existing ubuntu packages or so?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - are we going to install gnome-disk-utility by default?
<pitti> you'd never get correct retraces, or so
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes, pitti did that change I though
<dobey> pitti: well, i'd like to use the normal apport process to file bugs against a project, really
<chrisccoulson> it seems the gnome-disk-utility binary contains some icons that are needed by libgdu to display in nautilus, so if gnome-disk-utility is not there then nautilus displays no icons for some volumes
<Sarvatt> hmm looks like my battery reading problem might be on the d-k-p side. if i kill g-p-m and devkit-power-daemon then relaunch battery readings work fine until i plug in, then it stops reading and thinks its fully charged every time i go on battery. if i kill g-p-m and restart it after that it has the same problem, but killing and restarting devkit-power-daemon and g-p-m always makes it work right
<pitti> chrisccoulson: right, seeding now
<chrisccoulson> thanks seb128 / pitti
<pitti> seeded and promoted
<dobey> pitti: i'm not sure retraces would be helpful in this specific case of mine anyway, since Python gives pretty accurate traces already... but I want to minimize the amount of user interaction
<pitti> dobey: if you are okay with the bugs being filed against the upstream project, it's possible
<dobey> pitti: yeah, that is totally fine with me
<dobey> pitti: but right now "ubuntu-bug ubuntuone-client" just gives me a box saying it's not a valid ubuntu package, if i have the PPA versions installed
<pitti> dobey: then you just need to ship an apport package hook which sets report['ThirdParty'] = 'True'
<dobey> pitti: and it will automatically file against ubuntuone-client upstream? or do we need to set something else for that as well?
<pitti> dobey: no, that should work
<dobey> pitti: and will it only use that if the package is "not an official ubuntu package"?
<pitti> dobey: no, it will always use that if you just do that one command
<dobey> ok
<pitti> if not apport.packaging.is_distro_package(report['Package'].split()[0]):
<pitti>     report['ThirdParty'] = 'True'
<pitti> dobey: ^ with that, it will only report upstream for non-native packages
<pitti> s/packages/versions/
<dobey> pitti: awesome! thanks!
<pitti> (untested, though); you need to 'import apport' for that
<pitti> dobey: let me know if it doesn't work
<dobey> pitti: hrmm, should it be 'True' or the Python boolean True?
<pitti> dobey: report objects don't take boolean values
<dobey> ok
<pitti> dobey: but the actual string value doesn't matter, it just tests whether the field exists
<pitti> i. e. 'False' won't actually do what you'd think :/
<pitti> or 'Maybe' :)
<pitti> yay fuzzy logic
<dobey> heh
<dobey> hrmm, didn't seem to work
<dobey> pitti: hrmm, is it apport.packaging or apport.hook_utils.packaging?
<pitti> dobey: apport.packaging
<dobey> ah ok
<pitti> hookutils (no _) just has some extra stuff, but you won't need it just for that
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> doesn't seem to be working
<pitti> dobey: does it work unconditionally?
<dobey> pitti: no, i think it's validating the distro package before it even gets to the hook code
<pitti> dobey: negative, add_hooks_info() is called first
<pitti> dobey: can I see your package hook?
<pitti> you put it into /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/ubuntuone-client.py ?
<dobey> pitti: source_ubuntuone-client.py i think, but yes
<pitti> that's fine
<pitti> oh, it has one already
<dobey> the add_info() method?
<pitti> dobey: yes, it needs to be added there
<pitti> oh, hang on
<dobey> yeah, it's not working
<pitti> dobey: were you trying a previously processed crash report?
<pitti> it will only work for new reports
<dobey> no
<dobey> i see part of the problem though
<dobey> pitti: that method is part of the PackageInfo class, which is implemented in package_impl.py
<dobey> not a generic function
<pitti> that's fine
<pitti> apport/__init__.py imports it
<pitti> dobey: does it work without the conditional test? i. e. just always set ThirdParty?
<pitti> just to check on which part the problem is
<dobey> ok, so i got rid of the extra import/etc and just the ThirdParty doesn't work either
<pitti> dobey: ah, I see the problem
<pitti> dobey: sorry, I'm afraid it's a little more complicated than that
<dobey> complicated is like all three of my names
<pitti> the hook needs to set report['CrashDB'] = 'ubuntuone-client' if you want to have the bug upstream
<pitti> and you need to ship a file /etc/apport/crashdb.conf.d/ubuntuone-client.conf
<pitti> 'ubuntuone-client': {
<dobey> hrmm
<pitti>    'impl': 'launchpad',
<dobey> i don't see a crasshdb.conf.d
<dobey> just the .conf
<pitti>    'project': 'ubuntuone-client'
<pitti> }
<pitti> dobey: that's fine, apport will look for it
<dobey> ok
<pitti> the "ThirdParty" hack never really worked and was a half-baked contribution, so I disabled it again
<pitti> dobey: you can restore the conditional check, that part should work (but test it unconditionally first)
<dobey> the conditional check i don't think i can do as you suggested
<dobey> i need to poke the _AptDpkgPackageInfo class or whatever to get at the method
<pitti> but apport.packaging will have it?
<pitti> no need to do assumptions about the packaging system in hooks
<dobey> from apport.packaging import is_distro_package fails
<pitti> right
<pitti> use apport.packaging.is_distro_package()
<pitti> and import apport
<dobey> pitti: ok, so apport doesn't look in /etc/apport/crashdb.conf.d/
<dobey> hrmm
<pitti> $ grep -r crashdb.conf.d .
<pitti> $
<pitti> uh, WTF? I know I had this working..
<dobey> oh
<dobey> it does
<dobey> n/m
<dobey>     confdDir = conf + '.d'
<pitti>     # Load third parties crashdb.conf
<pitti>     confdDir = conf + '.d'
<pitti> right *phew*
<dobey> but it's not loading mine :9
<dobey> err :(
<pitti> how does your's look? do you get an "Invalid file: ..." error on the CLI?
<dobey> hrmm, yeah
<dobey> Invalid file /etc/apport/crashdb.conf.d/ubuntuone-client-crashdb.conf: invalid syntax (ubuntuone-client-crashdb.conf, line 1)
<Sarvatt> would it be a good idea to patch the gnome-settings-daemon touchpad schema to have tap to click enabled by default? its overriding the synaptics driver defaulting on as well as custom fdi's enabling it with it being defaulted to disabled in gnome only and it seems like alot of people cant be bothered to click a button to turn it on permanently :D
<dobey> 'ubuntuone-client' : {
<dobey> is line 1
<dobey> :-/
<pitti> oops; please wrap it into
<pitti> dbs = {
<pitti> ...
<pitti> oops
<pitti> I meant
<pitti> ubuntuone-client = { 'impl': ... }
 * pitti reads his own stuff from /usr/share/doc/apport/crashdb-conf.txt
<pitti> it has an example
<dobey> oh crap
<pitti> I use execfile(), so the syntax is a bit picky
<dobey> so i can't use ubuntuone-client, because that's not valid python
<pitti> then just name it "ubuntuone_client"
<dobey> yeah
<pitti> dobey: the db name doesn't matter, it just must match what you assign report['CrashDB'] to
<pitti> dobey: the lp project name is determined by 'project': in the db definition
<dobey> KeyError: 'bug_pattern_base'
<dobey> so i guess that one is required
<pitti> 'bug_pattern_base': 'http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/bugpatterns',
<pitti> or just "None"
<pitti> but the main one should be fine
<dobey> that's better
<dobey> ok, and the if statement seems to work now as well, with straight apport import
<dobey> pitti: thanks much!
<pitti> you're welcome, sorry for the confusion
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<seb128> didrocks, could you get mutter to use clutter1?
<seb128> didrocks, ie do a git snapshot when you have some time
<seb128> I was trying to build a new gnome-shell but it breaks because of clutter 0.9 still being used there
<didrocks> hey rickspencer31 :)
<rickspencer31> hiya didrocks
<didrocks> rickspencer31: are you enjoying Dublin?
<rickspencer31> didrocks: we are having quite a productive time
<rickspencer31> Quickly demo went quite well
<didrocks> great ;)
<didrocks> rickspencer31: can we push a date for 0.2 release?
<rickspencer31> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> rickspencer31: one released, I will prepare my blog post about it (before or in the meanwhile next Ubuntu dev week)
<didrocks> once*
<rickspencer31> I started hacking the desktopcouch code today so that I can adjust the quickly code
<didrocks> ok, as you saw, I pushed some little things from time to time
<didrocks> tomorrow, I will in the train handle commands in a class
<rickspencer31> didrocks: right
<rickspencer31> great
<didrocks> rickspencer31: I think that we can put the date accordingly to next feature freeze (and the talk in ubuntu dev week)
 * didrocks opens his browser
<rickspencer31> didrocks: I should be done my part this week or next
<didrocks> ok, the talk is on 31 August, the feature freeze is the 27th. We can plan the release the 25. I'm on vacation for 2 weeks starting tomorrow, I will devote some time to quickly :)
<rickspencer31> didrocks: I'm on holiday next week too!
<rickspencer31> maybe we can do a release on Friday?
<didrocks> rickspencer31: hum, it's just that I will be on travel on Friday, that's why this + organizing myself after vacations made tuesday optimal :)
<rickspencer31> didrocks: k
<didrocks> (and then, build + upload to karmic, but as the packaging is already done)
<didrocks> rickspencer31: will you go back to USA for your vacations or do you plan visiting Ireland?
<rickspencer31> didrocks: back to USA
<rickspencer31> take my children to visit my parents
<didrocks> rickspencer31: ok, some family holidays, great ;)
<rickspencer31> didrocks: yes
<rickspencer31> lots of quiet time, so I hope to do some work on quickly
<rickspencer31> too
<didrocks> rickspencer31: don't work to much ;)
<rickspencer31> heh
<rickspencer31> quickly isn't work
<didrocks> I agree :)
<rickspencer31> it's my community contribution for Karmic ;)
<rickspencer31> didrocks: I've wanted to create something like quickly since I started using Linux (like 5 years ago or something)
<didrocks> and that's quite good contribution, I hope people will really enjoy it when we will make some "advertisement" of it
<rickspencer31> we'll
<didrocks> rickspencer31: oh really?
<rickspencer31> see
<didrocks> it's a long time brainded project :)
<rickspencer31> didrocks: oh yes
<TheMuso> Good evening folks.
<didrocks> good evening TheMuso
<chrisccoulson> good evening TheMuso and didrocks
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson!
 * pitti does the karmic dance
<bryce> heya
<pitti> Soyuz:Pitti 6:1 finally
 * didrocks waves at pitti and bryce 
 * pitti hugs didrocks
<bryce> didrocks, the quickly presentation went really good today, I was amazed at all the questions that everyone had.  Seems to be a strong pulse of interest
<mdeslaur> didrocks: I saw the demo today and Quickly looks to be pretty cool.
<didrocks> bryce: great! Now I just wait for releasing 0.2 and writing some blog posts to present in detail features and how it's organized :)
<pitti> didrocks: indeed, that's hot stuff
<didrocks> I would love that someone creates a new template :)
 * didrocks hugs pitti 
<didrocks> all the ideas are from rickspencer31 ;)
<rickspencer31> meh
<rickspencer31> didrocks is modest
<bryce> didrocks, I did a little copyediting on the text for the quickly project description - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/248256/
<bryce> didrocks, tried to make the first couple sentences give the "elevator pitch" for the tool
<didrocks> bryce: Thanks! I read it: can you just put a little less emphasize about quickly and ubuntu applications relationship? The final goal is that quickly project is just the core and then ubuntu-project template is just another project (split them) to make quickly more upstreamable for other distros?
<bryce> sure
<Sarvatt> udev and libatasmart upgrades in pitti's ppa :D
<pitti> Sarvatt: ?
<Sarvatt> added the ppa's for quickly and it wanted to pull in the udev and libatasmart upgrades in your ppa
<Sarvatt> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/248264/
<Sarvatt> this looks pretty nifty
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> hey seb128 :)
<didrocks> seb128: I will take a look at mutter tomorrow
<seb128> didrocks, no hurry but thanks
<seb128> didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> seb128: fine, even if I'm very busy with my work before my vacations :)
<didrocks> seb128: and you?
<seb128> fine too
<didrocks> seb128: did you already visited the Guiness factory?
<seb128> didrocks, when are you on vacations?
<seb128> didrocks, no it's tomorrow evening
<seb128> something weird happening there today though
<seb128> it stopped raining
<didrocks> seb128: tomorrow evening until the 24 \o/
<chrisccoulson> lol
<didrocks> oh!
<didrocks> that's not normal
<didrocks> be on your guard ;)
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy your vacations then
<seb128> btw long discussion on the xdg list
<didrocks> seb128: thanks a long :)
<seb128> I didn't manage to keep up with it so far
<didrocks> seb128: yes. I'm answering right now
<didrocks> seb128: I think we are closed to a solution :)
<seb128> I'm wondering if the change is worth all the effort
<seb128> but since that's started now let's see where it goes ;-)
<didrocks> exactly :-)
<didrocks> but well, I'm optimistic on it
<seb128> good
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - you're welcome to some of our rain if you want it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thank you but no thanks ;-)
<chrisccoulson> did you actually see some sun too when it stopped raining?
<chrisccoulson> summer really has been quite rubbish here this year :-/
<seb128> weather was sort of sunny today yes
<seb128> yeah, weird summer this year
<didrocks> seb128: and you, your vacations are close too, right?
<seb128> didrocks, yes, in 1.5 week from now
<didrocks> one week, two weeks?
<seb128> two
<seb128> channel should be quiet during next weeks
<didrocks> seb128: great. Enjoy them ;)
<didrocks> for sure
<seb128> pitti is on holidays for two weeks too starting next week
<seb128> as is robert_ancell
<seb128> didrocks, thanks ;-)
<chrisccoulson> it will just be me here on my own then ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not take holidays during raining summer?
<chrisccoulson> i have a week off work in 1.5 weeks too, but i'm not going anywhere
<chrisccoulson> i'm using the week to do some painting and plan my escape route from work:)
<bryce> didrocks, sorry got distracted - this look better?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/248276/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good luck with that then!
<didrocks> bryce: perfect! Thanks a lot. I will try to get again your attention when splitting the project un two parts (putting ubuntu-templates in a dedicated launchpad project). I'm updating the quickly lp page :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, thanks! i will probably go and visit some family too
<didrocks> bryce: and right, I will steal distutils-extra backports from pitti's ppa :)
<seb128> people tell me that rick did that already
<seb128> so you can use rick's ppa rather than pitti's one to avoid other cracks
<bryce> didrocks, okie doke.
<didrocks> seb128: https://edge.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/+archive/ppa
<seb128> didrocks, ok, misunderstanding there
<seb128> would make sense to use the quickly ppa directly though
<didrocks> seb128: yes. I'm pulling and pushing it right now
<seb128> good
<bryce> didrocks, I showed rick how to copy ppa stuff today
<didrocks> bryce: oh? I'm interested :)
<didrocks> Copy packages?
<seb128> didrocks, you have a button on the launchpad page for that
<seb128> right
<didrocks> it's done, thanks :)
<didrocks> ok, I can go to bed sooner consequently :-)
<bryce> no prob
<seb128> didrocks, good night
<seb128> didrocks, let me know when you can do mutter so I can update gnome-shell
<seb128> no hurry
<pitti> good night all
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I will :)
<bryce> didrocks, btw when doing copies, if you have it rebuild, then it redoes the gpg keys, otherwise the packages will still be keyed for pitti
<didrocks> bryce: oh, I just ask to copy binaries :/
<didrocks> ok. I will fix that tomorrow
<didrocks> have a good night seb128, bryce and pitti!
<seb128> 'night
<bryce> night didrocks
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-06
<maxb> Whereabouts is the configuration for gnome's default media player? The one that is offered on the "This disc is a video DVD" strip?
<maxb> Mine's still suggesting "Movie Player (Xine)" despite the fact that totem-xine is gone
<joem> does anybody know how to enable madwifi drivers on a 9.10 alpha install? is there a madwifi dkms package availabe somehwere?
<jmarsden> joem: I think 9.10 alpha means you should be asking in #ubuntu+1
<tjaalton> seems like podsleuth doesn't recognize ipods in karmic, making banshee fail too.. bug 382941
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 382941 in podsleuth "iPod not recognized by podsleuth" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382941
<pitti> Good morning
<huats> morning everyone !
<pitti> hey huats
<huats> how are you pitti ?
<chrisccoulson> good morning pitti and huats!
<huats> hello chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hello huats! i'm surprised there is someone else in here this morning ;)
<huats> chrisccoulson: surprised  ?
<huats> why?
<chrisccoulson> it's been so quiet this week
<huats> oh ok :)
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128 - you don't mind me doing bug 406077 do you? i was going to build the extra module in to a separate package (python-gda)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406077 in gnome-python-extras "Should build gda module" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406077
<seb128> hey huats chrisccoulson
<seb128> chrisccoulson, go for it
<chrisccoulson> thanks seb128:)
<chrisccoulson> i should do it before you all go on holiday else i will have nobody left to sponsor it;)
<huats> hello seb128 :)
<huats> chrisccoulson: you are right to d that it is needed for the new libgda
<huats> IIRC
<seb128> chrisccoulson, don't worry there is only a one week of overlap in holidays
<seb128> and other people will still do sponsoring
<chrisccoulson> huats - it's needed for the new version of glom. i'm not sure about libgda
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks:)
<chrisccoulson> hey, we got some sunlight here this morning ;)
<huats> may be I mixed glom and libgda....
<huats> :)
<rickspencer31> asac: http://piware.de/workitems/desktop/karmic/report.html
<asac> ulrunner-1.9.1-1.9.1.2+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/js/src/./nanojit/Assembler.cpp:975: undefined reference to `sync_instruction_memory'
 * chrisccoulson wonders why some people change a bugs status without leaving any comment
<pitti> rickspencer31: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+specs?searchtext=desktop-karmic-
<didrocks> good morning o/
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> didrocks,  bien dormis
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson, how are oyu?
<didrocks> seb128: oui, peu, mais ça va :) et toi ?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - i'm good thanks. you?
<seb128> assez et bien
<seb128> 'ci
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: fine, as tonight, it's holidays \o/
<seb128> waouh
<seb128> enjoy!
<didrocks> seb128: thanks!
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - are you going anywhere nice?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'll visit my parents in the Alpes (lot of moutains, good landscape...)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's quite nice
<didrocks> oh yes, comparing to Paris ;)
<MacSlow> pedro_, we'll have the bug-session on notify-osd in the plenary-room in about 5 mintes.
<MacSlow> minutes
<pedro_> MacSlow, ok, i'll go there ;-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - bug 409216 is not a dk-disks bug is it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409216 in devicekit-disks "devicekit prompts for authentication to mount internal disk at every login" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409216
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it's a combined thing, it needs fixes in both gvfs and dk-disks
<pitti> the bug is pretty well understood, just needs doing (I discussed it with david)
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. do you understand the issue then?
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> i was going to ask if you wanted me to look at it ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: in meeting, TTYL
<asac> seb128: [ubuntu/karmic] modemmanager 0.2.git.20090805t170359.2d194a5-0ubuntu1 (New)
<asac> _but_ read 403009
<seb128> bug #403009
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403009 in modemmanager "various modemmanager files lack license header" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403009
<seb128> asac, you don't have a compat, it's a detail but I'm so used to see those ;-)
<seb128> asac, you forgot some copyright holders but that's minor too
<Laney> time-admin seems really bugged: http://orangesquash.org.uk/~laney/tz.png
<didrocks> bryce_away: pitti's ppa is no more needed for quickly :) (yes, that's an ashamed theft of distutils-extra backports ;))
<seb128> Laney, right nothing new
<seb128> gst is buggy written in perl and unmaintained
<Laney> alright
<Laney> someone raised it in another channel and I've never used it
<seb128> we want to stop using it by default
<seb128> but there is no user admin tool to replace it
<pitti> didrocks: oh, and they took me so much work to do!
<pitti> (like, 5 seconds or so)
<didrocks> pitti: hehe :-)
<pochu> + decide whether to use gnome-bluetooth or blueman in karmic: DONE
<pochu> asac: what's the decission?
<asac> pochu: gnome-bluetooth
<pochu> okay :)
<asac> we did details tests and blueman has quite a few bugs we cannot fix
<asac> at least i have no time ;) (though its easier to fix becaues its python)
<asac> but also python is too heavy weight for an applet
<pochu> I see
<asac> 11:27 < asac> _but_ read 403009
<eeejay> hey rickspencer31, i am around, whenever you want to work on that couchdb glade stuff
<rickspencer31> eeejay: great
<rickspencer31> let me finish one thing and I'll come find you
<kklimonda> asac: is flash back to using alsa directly or have I broken something?
<asac> kklimonda: it always used alsa ... just in a way that the pulse plugin should work
<kklimonda> asac: right, I've used a mental leap.. my bad
<kklimonda> asac: so the right question should be "do you know about any outstanding problems with flash and pulse right now?" :)
<andreasn> seb128, who packages Cheese for Ubuntu?
<seb128> andreasn, nobody
<seb128> ie it's updated when somebody notice there is a new version
<andreasn> is anyone in charge of it so to say?
<seb128> no
<andreasn> a bit curious about http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=590945
<ubottu> Gnome bug 590945 in general "Cheese is listed in the Graphics category" [Trivial,Resolved: notgnome]
<seb128> andreasn, yeah I noticed that this week I wanted to change it in the next update
<andreasn> ah, cool
<seb128> not sure why this change has been added
<andreasn> I just installed it today in a virtual machine and went like "huh, where is it?"
 * mpt wonders if it makes sense for the touchpad to turn off automatically when a mouse is connected, and turn back on when it's disconnected
<mpt> tseliot, what's the point of the ClickTime parameter?
<tseliot> mpt: the duration of the mouse click generated by tapping
<mpt> tseliot, yes, I just read that, but I don't understand why you'd want to change it
<bcurtiswx> bug #400485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400485 in ubuntu-sounds "Empathy sounds not in default ubuntu theme" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400485
<bcurtiswx> anyone else think this should be remedied before karmic release?
<tseliot> mpt: ok, good point. Let's hide that and keep only MaxTapTime and MaxDoubleTapTime
<mpt> ok :-)
<bcurtiswx> anyone?
<bcurtiswx> i was told to bring this to the attention of the desktop team as they may be interested
<mpt> bcurtiswx, yes, it should
 * mpt pokes seb128 
<seb128> hello
<seb128> (reading backlog)
<mpt> I have suggested in <http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/AccountsAndSettings> that Empathy should not make you ferret into a separate control panel to choose sounds that don't exist in Ubuntu anyway, but I don't know if the Empathy developers will agree to that. :-)
<bcurtiswx> mpt: it it too costly to put them into Ubuntu?
<bcurtiswx> :s/it/is
<mpt> bcurtiswx, I have no idea (that's for seb128 to answer), I'm just disclosing why that bug might possibly end up not needing to be fixed
<Zdra> mpt: that won't be implemented for 2.28 anyway
<bcurtiswx> mpt: ok cool, i think i created that bug in hopes that some type of sound events will end up in Empathy
<mpt> ok, so in that case the Ubuntu bug does need fixing for 9.10
<Zdra> mpt: your mockups are materials for 2.30/3.0
<mpt> oh rly
<bcurtiswx> i can imagine new users will want the sound events
<seb128> has piding sounds by default?
<Zdra> mpt: unless you have developers under your hand with plenty of freetime to implement before UI freeze, which is next week
<seb128> how much space does the theme package takes?
<bcurtiswx> seb128: there are a few sounds that are the same as pidgin (i think the buddy join and buddy part sounds), the others dont
<bcurtiswx> the tgz file is 832kb
<seb128> I've no strong opinion on it
<seb128> would be a good idea to get that by default
<bcurtiswx> pidgin had its own sounds, since pidgin is gone, i imagine the empathy ones can take its spot
<mpt> seb128, the problem is that Empathy's Preferences currently have checkboxes that never do anything, because there's no corresponding setting in the Sound prefs
<seb128> not sure if we need the full fdo theme though
<bcurtiswx> can we pick and choose from the freedesktop theme?
<Zdra> seb128: I said in the bugreport which sounds are used by empathy
<Zdra> btw, 388519 seems dup of 400485
<bcurtiswx> Zdra: alread marked as such and copied your info to the new bug report
<Zdra> ah, didn't see. I'm not used to launchpad
<seb128> Zdra, thanks
<seb128> bcurtiswx, thanks too
<seb128> I've accepted the bug as a karmic one
<seb128> so it stays on our radar
<bcurtiswx> seb128: yw, thanks for pushing it forward
<davmor2> mpt: nice insight on the ui for empathy by the way makes a lot of sense bar the appearance tab
<mpt> thanks
<kenvandif> seb128, bug 409937
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409937 in telepathy-butterfly "Change dep from pymsn to papyon" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409937
<seb128> kenvandif, thanks
<kenvandif> seb128, thank you!
<seb128> kenvandif, please don't bump the standards-version when not required ;-)
<seb128> I'm uploading without that change
<asac> awe: 409943
<asac> bug 409943
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409943 in modemmanager "modemmanager debian/copyright has LGPL, but upstream source is GPL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409943
<seb128> kenvandine, you need to run update-maintainer too when updating a package coming from debian
<asac> ArneGoetje: hey. can you append the "devmode" argument to th einvokation of the rosetta xpi script ?
<asac> i would like to implement the _all_ whitelisting
<asac> i discussed with david that a good idea is to keep devmode for the dev release until translation deadline
<asac> s/deadline/freeze/
<seb128> huats, Laney: want so look at sponsoring bug #409057?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409057 in pygoocanvas "New upstream release 0.14.1 of pygoocanvas" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409057
<seb128> to
<huats> seb128: I can't right now I need to run
<seb128> ok, if you want to do it later this week
<huats> I will later if Laney can't
<seb128> ok thanks
<huats> ok so I will
<huats> :)
<huats> tomorrow I think :)
<ArneGoetje> asac: bin/process_xpi $content_dir $basepath $release devmode ?
<asac> ArneGoetje: yeah. but just for the development release ;) ... e.g. if $release == 9.10 atm
<ArneGoetje> asac: yeah...
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks - if you haven't gone already, then i hope you enjoy your holiday :)
<ArneGoetje> asac: done
<asac> ArneGoetje: thanks. i will do that tomorrow then.
<istaz_> kenvandine: seb128 commented on bug 409937  butterfly 0.3.4 doesn't depend on papyon actually, only 0.5.0
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409937 in telepathy-butterfly "Change dep from pymsn to papyon" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409937
<Laney> I will sponsor that bug
<Laney> I wrote "do some sponsoring" on my whiteboard today
<istaz_> the nice fix would be to upload butterfy 0.5.0 devfil told me he had some package ready to be uploaded yesterday on the #telepathy channel
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-07
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hello chrisccoulson
<huats> morning
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<huats> hey chrisccoulson and seb128
<chrisccoulson> hey huats!
<seb128> lut huats
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it's your last day in dublin today isn't it?
<seb128> right
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i started working on porting gconf to polkit-1 this week with the patch from the bugzilla, but it needs quite a bit of refactoring. the patch doesn't apply to our version
<seb128> what changes do we have there?
<chrisccoulson> there's loads of whitespace changes which makes it a real pain :-/
<seb128> they probably just stripped trailing spaces
<seb128> should be easy enough to do in the changeset too
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm not sure what changes we have. the patch was probably targetted at a slightly different version
<chrisccoulson> i shall hopefully finish that today though
<pitti> Good morning
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<seb128> pitti, hey long time not seen!
 * pitti pokes seb128 into the side
<seb128> utch
<pitti> the fun thing is that I can actually do this! :-)
 * seb128 moves chair a bit further away
<mac_v> pitti: hi... latest apport update works but shows this error.>      /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk:204: GtkWarning: Theme directory devices/22 of theme humanity has no size field          self.w('window_information_collection').show()
<mac_v> but i'm not using humanity theme!
<pitti> mac_v: hmm
<seb128> jcastro, hey, pitivi should be fixed in karmic
<seb128> jcastro, can you try and let me know if it works for you too?
<pitti> mac_v: doesn't sound like an apport bug, though
<mac_v> pitti: this started only after the recent update , hence it thought it might be apport bug...
<pitti> mac_v: do you have the humanity theme installed?
<mac_v> yup
<mac_v> i have it installed , but not using it
<mac_v> pitti: oh..wait a sec... humanity is actually an icon theme , i dont think there is a humanity gtk theme
<andreas_> hi all
<andreasn> oh, another andreas
<andreas_> oops ... sorry :)
<andreasn> why sorry? it's a great name! :)
<andreas_> but that's my name ;)
<andreas_> yes
<andreas_> can you help me with a problem?
<mac_v> pitti: nevermind... i found the cause , HUmanity is one of the Inherits in the icons theme i'm using... thanks for clearing that up
<jcastro> seb128, it works, thanks!
<seb128> jcastro, cool
<seb128> you're welcome
<andreasn> andreas_, don't ask if you can ask, just ask
<andreas_> sorry, I was on the phone ... ok, here my problem:
<andreas_> I am very new to ubuntu and I have some strange effects ... graphics problems I think
<andreas_> for example: when I play a game with cards and I start new, then it dosn't clear the area, where you play
<andreas_> or I play a game battleship, and I played one round and start new, then it doesn't clear the area, where I place my ships ...
<andreas_> it leaves fragments of the game before
<andreas_> another effect: when I play a game (like openttd) in fullscreen mode, it sometimes switches back to windowed mode, without me doing anything
<andreas_> could it be that I have the wrong hardware driver for my nvidia card?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - re bug 409621 - the symbol isn't there because it's in a module that isn't loaded yet (i think)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409621 in gnome-settings-daemon "The program 'gnome-settings-daemon' received an X Window System error. During on a FreeNX server suring a session." [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409621
<chrisccoulson> not sure how to work around that one
<seb128> chrisccoulson, usually gdb figures that just fine when loading the code which has the symbol
<mpt> tseliot, why do we have the option to turn the touchpad off? Is it just to cater for people who have a mouse connected, or is there another reason?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ah, i didn't know that
<chrisccoulson> mpt didn't the option to turn the touchpad off just get removed?
<chrisccoulson> it was removed from gnome-settings-daemon in the last version
<seb128> mpt, some people don't like touchpads because they touch those by accidents for example
<mpt> chrisccoulson, if that was in Karmic, I don't know yet
<mpt> seb128, then how do they move the pointer?
<andreasn> andreas_, hard to tell. Try searching launchpad and see if anyone had similar problems
<chrisccoulson> mpt - yes, that's in karmic. the option to turn the touchpad off is gone from g-c-c and is not supported in gnome-settings-daemon either
<tseliot> mpt: are you referring to the Synaptics Off property?
<andreasn> andreas_, or ask in #ubuntu
<seb128> mpt, some laptop have this small red or blue round in the middle of the keyboard too
<mpt> tseliot, yes
<seb128> mpt, not sure how you call it
<mpt> seb128, ah, good point
<mpt> tseliot, can we tell whether the hardware has an alternative pointing device built in?
<tseliot> mpt: that can be used to enable/disable the touchpad or to disable only tapping and scrolling
<andreas_> ok, thanks
<mpt> tseliot, yes, I was more interested in why we started exposing it
<mpt> (iirc someone quit Ubuntu development over us exposing it, so we must have done it for some important reason:-)
<tseliot> mpt: yes, I have access to the list of input devices
<tseliot> mpt: some people prefer to plug in a mouse. However, when the put their hands on their laptop, it can happen that they accidentally touch the touchpad and move the cursor or tap
<tseliot> only some touchpads have a physical button to disable them
<mpt> tseliot, the reason I ask is that I was wondering if we could replace the option for turning off the touchpad with an option for turning it off whenever (and only whenever) a mouse is connected
<tseliot> mpt: ok, I see your point now
<mpt> but TrackPoints etc make the issue a bit more complicated
<tseliot> mpt: I was about to point that out ;)
<tseliot> mpt: furthermore I'm not sure we can identify the actual mouse. For example on my system I have:
<tseliot> "Macintosh mouse button emulation"	id=3	[XExtensionPointer]
<tseliot> "Razer Razer Salmosa"	id=4	[XExtensionPointer]
<tseliot> where the former is not a real device
<tseliot> and the latter is a mouse
<mdeslaur> asac: the prerm script in flashplugin-nonfree in karmic is busted. I'll see how to workaround it. I would like to show you my changes to make sure you're okay with them.
<asac> mdeslaur: remove the --remove-all part of the alternatives
<mdeslaur> asac: I added --quiet to it instead
<asac> mdeslaur: someone should really redo all the maintainer scripts
<asac> at some point
<mdeslaur> asac: and I need to add the failed-upgrade argument i think
<asac> mdeslaur: so the features we need is the xulrunner-addons alternative, but also we need the plugin to be installed in /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/
<asac> mdeslaur: yes. add failed-upgrade for recovery ... but only for lower versions
<mdeslaur> asac: oh, there's a way to specify failed-upgrade only for specific versions?
 * mdeslaur goes to look it up
<chrisccoulson> hey asac, on the subject of --remove-all - you asked me a while ago to see if it was still needed when i did the change to mozilla-plugins-gnash
<chrisccoulson> i had a play around a while ago, and i haven't found any issues without the --remove-all
<asac> chrisccoulson: yeah. i double checked twice and we should really remove it everywhere
<seb128> Laney, hey, thanks for the goocanvas upload
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, thats good then :)
<chrisccoulson> asac - i'll close the gnash bug then. is there any way of finding out which existing scripts call --remove-all?
<Laney> seb128: no worries
<seb128> Laney, want to do some REVUing too? ;-)
<Laney> seb128: maybe later
<Laney> remind me about 6?
<seb128> Laney, ok
<Laney> 7 your time...
<seb128> Laney, I might be not online after work
<Laney> my ubuntu time has been sucked up by haskell lately
<Laney> alright
<seb128> still in Dublin for sprint
<seb128> Laney, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=mago
<Laney> you can email me the list if you want
<Laney> i'll probably forget otherwise
<Laney> is Ireland any less wet than England is currently?
<seb128> Laney, it has been sunny since wednesday
<Laney> nice
<Laney> we got some sun yesterday morning
<Laney> but since about 3pm it has rained constantly
<chrisccoulson> Laney - did you not get any sun this morning?
<Laney> nope
<chrisccoulson> i had to wear my shades driving to work this morning:)
<Laney> :O
<Laney> you're only down the road too!
<Laney> no fair
<chrisccoulson> but i suspect it will start raining by the time i leave work at lunchtime ;)
<chrisccoulson> if it's not already raining - it might be now, but i wouldn't know as i can't see outside
<seb128> Laney, that one is the only one to review if you want to note it
<Laney> ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, gnome-session is using gnome-power-manager for suspend and hibernate right?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - gnome-session uses dk-power directly now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ie if suspend is not available there the button should not be listed
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> no wonder than tweaking the can_suspend doesn't work
<chrisccoulson> AFAIK, g-p-m does not expose any methods for suspend/hibernate anymore
<seb128> ok good, thanks
<seb128> I didn't look into this new world order much yet
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm seeing some people reporting that their screen is not locked after resuming from suspend - do you know about that? i'm wondering if thats a side-effect of the new architecture
<asac> chrisccoulson: good question. most likely a zgrep on an archive mirror or so
<seb128> I get the bug there
<seb128> but dunno why it's happening yet, I didn't debug
<chrisccoulson> g-p-m used to lock the screen when gnome-session used that, but now it is bypassed
<chrisccoulson> i can't test it here because my machine will never resume from suspend or hibernate
<seb128> well it works for some people
<seb128> so that's weird
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that is a bit strange
<chrisccoulson> i wonder how the screen is supposed to get locked now?
<seb128> do you know which part is responsive for screen locking now?
<seb128> ie gnome-session?
<seb128> ok
<seb128> same question ;-)
<seb128> vuntz, ^ ?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - gnome-session doesn't do it. and i suspect dk-power doesn't do it either
<seb128> so what does it?
<vuntz> seb128: ask hughsie
<pitti> hm, it still locks the screen for me..
<seb128> vuntz, ok thanks
<pitti> I'll test killing g-p-m if it's that
<seb128> vuntz, do you know if GNOME will switch to webkit everywhere before 2.28?
<chrisccoulson> the screen locking part must be magic:)
<seb128> vuntz, it has been accepted but recent tarballs are still using gecko
<pitti> chrisccoulson: right, I use the lid
<vuntz> seb128: the goal is to do that, yes
<pitti> so g-p-m locks the screen
<vuntz> seb128: except evo, I guess
<seb128> vuntz, ok thanks
<pitti> with usign the power button, g-p-m isn't involved
<vuntz> seb128: there's yelp. Anything else?
<pitti> and nothing locks the screen
<seb128> vuntz, not that I know that's the one asac was asking about
<vuntz> so shaun is okay as long as there's a patch and I believe that kov was working on that
<seb128> I though there was a webkit version in svn for a while
<vuntz> yeah, but it was not perfect, I guess
<seb128> ok thanks
<seb128> asac, ^
<pitti> ArneGoetje: jaunty ppa->proposed copying in progress
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks. i suspected that might be the case now
<mpt> tseliot, I'm having trouble understanding the difference between the "Synaptics Tap Action" options (TapButtonX) and the "Synaptics Click Action" options (ClickFingerX).
<mpt> tseliot, can synaptics tell how many fingers you use to press the actual button, as opposed to the touchpad itself? Otherwise, what's the difference?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - what handles your power button now then? i thought that was still g-p-m?
<chrisccoulson> (i really should learn how all this new stuff works)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, it should actually
<asac> seb128: thanks. i uploaded a 1.9.1 port for now ... so its not really urgent. i can just POSTPONE yelp to webkit work item
<pitti> chrisccoulson: after the recent migration of a lot of stuff to gnome-session I don't quite know either :/
<chrisccoulson> so, the power button case should still work, but i would expect the "suspend from the session dialog" case to not work anymore
<seb128> asac, POSTPONE it we don't track it in an ubuntu specific way
<seb128> asac, if upstream gets it good otherwise that's ok too
<pitti> right, and system -> switch off probably won't either
<seb128> pitti, right that's what I use
<chrisccoulson> pitti - that's what i meant
<chrisccoulson> so gnome-session probably needs to tell the screensaver to lock now, which is what g-p-m used to do before
<asac> seb128: yes. its in the ffox35 transition spec. done
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: please ask hughsie :-)
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - ok, i'll do that
<chrisccoulson> do you know where i can find him?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, #gnome-hackers
<seb128> on the GNOME irc
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks:)
<chrisccoulson> i'll ask him in a bit - i really should be doing work right now :-/
<tseliot> mpt: "Synaptics Tap Action" affects the way tapping works (e.g. what happens if I tap with one finger?) while "Synaptics Click Action" only affects left clicks
<tseliot> mpt: and left click events can be triggered by taps too
<tseliot> mpt: "Synaptics Click Action" is not about physical button (and the documentation should be clearer about this)
<tseliot> s/button/buttons/
<mpt> tseliot, so when ClickFinger1 is defined as "Which mouse button is reported when left-clicking with one finger", what exactly does it mean by "left" and "clicking"?
<tseliot> mpt: ok, good question. I'll give you a concrete example
<tseliot> mpt: let's assume that my touchpad doesn't have physical button and that therefore I can only tap on the touchpad
<mpt> Like a 2009 MacBook. ok.
<tseliot> mpt: and I want to be able to right click and middle click
<tseliot> mpt: so I can tell the driver that it should interpret a tap performed with one finger as a left click (ClickFinger1 = 1)
<tseliot> mpt: a tap performed with two fingers as a right click (ClickFinger2 = 3)
<mpt> (that's what I want to be able to turn on:-)
<tseliot> mpt: and a tap performed with three fingers as a middle click (ClickFinger3 = 2)
<mpt> ok
<tseliot> :-)
<mpt> So how do the TapButtonN options differ then?
<mpt> If I set TapButton2 = 3 instead of ClickFinger2 = 3, what happens?
<tseliot> mpt: I think it would be the same in that case
<mpt> tseliot: ^^
<mpt> tseliot, so that brings me back to the question of what's the difference between the options :-)
<tseliot> mpt: they overlap a bit, I know
<mpt> hm, I guess that can be up to you to figure out
<mpt> I'm currently thinking of showing an option to let you secondary click by tapping with two fingers, so you can work out which parameter you need to twiddle to make that work
<tseliot> mpt: ok, maybe add that option and I'll deal with that
<tseliot> mpt: the implementation will be my problem, not yours ;)
<mpt> I just wanted to make sure that they weren't importantly different things that needed to be presented separately
<seb128> mac_v, no the indicator applet can't be removed from session start
<seb128> mac_v, it's a gnome-panel object in the config there
<seb128> mac_v, itg's not a notification area icon
<mac_v> seb128: ??how come i removed it while in jaunty! , let me test it again
<tseliot> mpt: oh, wait, it looks like you can lay two fingers on the touchpad and then press the left physical button (if you have one) and have a different behaviour (thanks to ClickFinger)
<tseliot> mpt: have a look at this thread: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6821807
<vuntz> didrocks: if you want to discuss the mime stuff with the openSUSE guy, I can introduce you
 * tseliot -> lunch
<mpt> ahhh
<tseliot> mpt: see comment 4
<tseliot> mpt: talk you later
<seb128> mac_v, the item in the list is the script to add the panel on upgrade not the actual applet
<mpt> tseliot, so by "left-clicking with one finger" etc, the man page really means "clicking on the left button with one finger resting on the touchpad" etc
<tseliot> mpt: mac users should have this, I guess
 * tseliot -> lunch (seriously now)
<mdeslaur> asac: I've put flash for karmic on chinstrap in ~mdeslaur/flash-karmic. Could you take a look at the debdiff and sponsor it for upload, please?
<mdeslaur> asac: I added ubufox, but xulrunner-addons was already there
<asac> mdeslaur: let me check
<mac_v> seb128: i just did... removed it from the startup app
<chrisccoulson> Laney - it's still sunny here ;)
<asac> awe: http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/NMAppletScreenshot.png
<asac> mdeslaur: i am not sure we need to rmeove the alternatives on failed upgrade. have you checked what happens? also we need to explicitly exit 0 in failed-upgrade afaik
<asac> mdeslaur: the ubufox thing explicitly must not be an alternative
<asac> mdeslaur: background: ubufox provides a way to switch between multiple plugins oyu have
<asac> so the idea is keep the xulrunner-addons alternative for folks that dont use ubufox, but have variants in the ubufox/plugins directory
<chrisccoulson> pitti - just looking at bug 410241. i already removed /usr/share/gnome-pkg-tools/1/rules/patch-translations.mk from debian/rules in gnome-panel, but it seems that debian/po-up/patches.pot is still included in the translations
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410241 in gnome-session "Merge debian/po-up/patches.pot templates into the main template" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410241
<chrisccoulson> should i just remove debian/po-up from the source?
<chrisccoulson> (and obviously make sure that any additional translatable files are in po/POTFILES.in)
<mdeslaur> asac: oh! I thought ubufox was an unbranded browser..let me check it out
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sure, soudns good
<chrisccoulson> pitti - cool, i'll do that then
<vuntz> asac: hey. You might have some opinion on http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=580903 ?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 580903 in Backend:Webkit "No way to change user agent for distributors" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<tseliot> mpt: I'm back. If you have other questions, I'm here
<mac_v> mpt: hi... about keeping the indicator-applet icon always visible> it seems the user testing showed users always kept clicking the icon expecting to view their mail, but isnt the fault because the icon is a envelope even when an IM client is open? wouldnt it confuse users even more when the icon is always present even when no app is run?! also the panel will now have 2 envelopes always present! 1 from the evolution mail client and 1 from indica
<mac_v> tor applet!
<mac_v> mpt: instead of keeping it always visible , how about using the icon of a speech bubble for when IM clients are alone open and an envelope when mail client is opened in addition ? or a better common icon for the indicator applet?
<mpt> mac_v, I think it would be better to use the same icon regardless of message type, though I agree it's a problem to use an envelope for IM.
<mpt> Anyway, the current icon is under the direction of sabdfl.
<mpt> If you have alternative suggestions you could propose them to djsiegel
<mac_v> hehe... what can we say then! ;p
<mpt> who has been discussing with sabdfl the design of the menu.
<mac_v> mpt: alternative icons? or ?
<mpt> Alternative icon design, or behavior, yes
<mpt> brb
<mac_v> oh ok... thanx
<asac> vuntz: how does the user agent string look like after that vendor change?
<asac> ffox has: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.0.13) Gecko/2009080311 Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Firefox/3.0.13
<asac> ffox uses the following prefs:
<asac> general.useragent.vendor=Ubuntu
<asac> general.useragent.vendorComment=karmic
<asac> general.useragent.vendorSub=9.10
<vuntz> asac: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; fr-fr) AppleWebKit/531.2+ (KHTML, like Gecko) Safari/531.2+ Epiphany/2.27.90 SUSE/2.27.90
<vuntz> where "SUSE/2.27.90" comes from the file
<vuntz> "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; fr-fr) AppleWebKit/531.2+ (KHTML, like Gecko) Safari/531.2+" comes from webkit
<vuntz> and "Epiphany/2.27.90" comes from epiphany
<vuntz> we can certainly change the syntax in the file to put vendor, vendorSub and vendorComment
<asac> vuntz: i would suggest to use the same grammar as ffox ... e.g. dont appent SUSE/... ... but put it in between Safari/ and Epiphany
<asac> also allow a codename like the karmic thing
<asac> the specification is kind of vague and we already have lots of issues with websites not parsing things properly
<pitti> Riddell: bug 402878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402878 in kubuntu-netbook-default-settings "Folderview (with install icon) missing for live desktop" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402878
<sabdfl> mac_v: i don't want category or type icons
<sabdfl> i.e. no envelopes and chat signs
<sabdfl> the only icons should denote real content, specifically *users*
<mac_v> sabdfl: how about > http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/icon.gif < something like this but a fuller shape? such an icon seems lively , not sure if its OK for you
<sabdfl> mac_v: for?
<mac_v> for the indicator applet
<mac_v> sabdfl: or a simple human bust as the icon?
<mdeslaur> asac: so, where do you select/enable/modify the plugins in ubufox?
<asac> mdeslaur: go to video.google.com ... then the tools -> manage content plugins is enabled
<asac> mdeslaur: if you have mozilla-plugin-gnash installed and flashplugin-installer you should be able to choose among them
<asac> you can also search for more there
<asac> problem previously was that if all alternatives wer pointing to gnash it wouldnt see flashplugin-installer anymore
<asac> so you can test if it works by updating all flashplugin alternatives to not point to flashplugin-installer
<asac> i looked at it once and it feeled a bit tricky to do that because of the different code paths for nspluginwrapper vs.  not-nspluginwrapper in postinst
<asac> felt like one should refactor the script to do that better
<asac> mdeslaur: the manage content plugins is only enabled if you have a flash thing on the current site. also it doesnt work with flashblock
<asac> but i have fixing that for karmic on my list
<davmor2> today image has the sound muted and can't be unmuted
<mpt> asac, the protected-network icons look ugly scattered horizontally like that
<mpt> asac, perhaps they could go to the left of the network name instead
<andreasn> mpt, wouldn't that create a uneven left line? especially in the case where only unencrypted networks show up
<andreasn> or, well, whatever that icon symbolizes
<mpt> andreasn, it would, but I don't think that would be quite as bad :-)
<andreasn> indeed, the only other option I can think of would be to align all the other with the most rightmost secure icon
<andreasn> or it could use text
 * andreasn hides
<mpt> One way of avoiding the uneven left line would be to have a (less prominent) icon for open networks
<andreasn> a smiley? for people driving around your house and roaming for open networks
<andreasn> that they can do nasty things to
<mpt> Driving around my house? :-)
<andreasn> maybe it's just my friends that does that
 * mpt widens his hallways to give the cars room, and points andreasn to http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/01/my_open_wireles.html
<andreasn> oh
<andreasn> still, that icon is quite cryptic
<mpt> yes, it is
<mpt> Robert Ancell and I were surprised yesterday that there doesn't seem to be a stock pair of open and closed padlock icons in Gnome
<andreasn> it used to have that, but then we changed the metaphor to a shield (for reasons I can't really remember)
<andreasn> and the epiphany devs didn't like that and started to ship their own padlocks icons
<andreasn> dobey, do you remember why we did that?
<mpt> andreasn, yeah, since about 1995 Web browsers haven't been able to get away with using anything other than a padlock for encrypted sites
<dobey> andreasn: because lock != secure
<dobey> "lock_open" and "lock_closed" are meaningless
<mpt> So even if another icon made more sense, using it would be incompatible with the Web.
<andreasn> firefox use some more hints these day, and well, a lock too
<dobey> because the web is so compatibile with everything in the desktop...
<dobey> firefox uses a lock because it's always used a lock
<dobey> the lock itself is pretty much entirely useless and without any real meaning
 * mpt goes back to work, not interested in conversations that are 15 years out of date :-P
<mdeslaur> asac: okay, updated source in ~mdeslaur/flash-karmic
<mdeslaur> asac: upgrade tested, and ubufox integration works
<asac> mdeslaur: upgrade with failed-upgrade tested? nice.
<mdeslaur> asac: yep
<dobey> mpt: fight club + internet == http://identi.ca/notice/7674880
<mpt> dobey, sure would be nice if every Web site was encrypted as a matter of course
<dobey> mpt: yeah. of course, a bunch of web sites put lock icons inside the page, and they tell you to look for that, and not the browser's lock icon
<dobey> which only adds to the fun of trying to tell the user wtf is going on with their data :)
<mpt> Usually they don't do that intentionally (because phishing sites could use in-page padlocks just as easily)
<mpt> except for the daft in-page Visa/Verisign/etc verification pages, which are just begging to be faked
<dobey> bank of america does it
<mpt> pages->badges
<dobey> i got a pretty awesome phishing mail the other day
<mpt> Encrypting by default would also reuire a caching change in browsers <http://twitter.com/fantasai/status/2680667925> to avoid slowing down the entire Web too much
<asac> mdeslaur: so what does happen for failed-upstream ... e.g. it removes the new alternative stuff and then it runs the old postinstall and adds the right stuff again?
<asac> err failed-upgrade ;)
<dobey> mpt: yeah, though it probably wouldn't actually solve the problems
<hyperair> hmmmm policykit is screwing around with my suspend =\
<dobey> mpt: encrypted phishing page is still a phishing page
<hyperair> does suspend work for anyone here?
<mpt> data:text/html,<html><h1>This%20is%20a%20fake%20site</h1><img%20src="http://www.verisign.com/stellent/groups/public/documents/image/043934.gif">
<mdeslaur> asac: you told me to remove the alternative stuff from failed-upgrade...
<asac> mdeslaur: i wasnt sure ... so what happend if you trigered failed-upgrade?
<mdeslaur> asac: it now doesn't remove the existing alternatives, and installs new one
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, want to do the g-c-c update?
<mdeslaur> asac: let me check if it just overwrites, or if it installes them in double
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i can do that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<chrisccoulson> more GtkBuilder porting ;)
<asac> mdeslaur: so at least i wanted the exit 0 only to happen for the version bound we had ... otherwise we still want to fail
<asac> mdeslaur: i thought that we dont want to do anything else, but exit 0 for that case
<asac> e.g. we just catch any eventual error and continue as planned
<asac> mdeslaur: i thought it wouldnt add anything ... but i could be wrong - if it calls the new postinst twice or something ... let me check the debian reference
<chrisccoulson> seb128 / pitti - i just asked hughsie about the screensaver locking issue on suspend, and he thinks gnome-session should lock the screensaver now
<seb128> yeah that's what I was assuming too
<chrisccoulson> that makes sense anyway
<seb128> it's all vuntz's fault ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<mdeslaur> asac: not sure why you think it would call the new postinst twice. Basically, it tries old-prerm, that fails, so it calls new-prerm failed-upgrade and then continues
<asac> mdeslaur: ok so i think really just use exit 0 if version < X ... that should work (none of the whole removal stuff is needed= ... but
<mdeslaur> asac: okay, you're right...the rm stuff will still get executed by the old-prerm before failing
<asac> mdeslaur: right. so we can still do it if we are not sure if there are other error cases
<mdeslaur> asac: is the ubufox link creation stuff okay?
<asac> let me check ;)
<vuntz> seb128: it's all hughsie's fault, he wrote the patch
<asac> mdeslaur: i think the mkdir -p fails if the dir already exists?
<seb128> vuntz, yeahyeah
<asac> mdeslaur: at best put a .dirs file in the package with /usr/lib/ubufox/plugins ... that should prevent the problems
<mdeslaur> asac: no, it shouldn't fail
<mdeslaur> asac: I already have a .dirs file with it in
<mdeslaur> asac: I guess I can remove the mkdir than
<vuntz> seb128: well, of course, I could also blame you :-)
<asac> mdeslaur: yes the mkdir would always fail then i would think ... unless we dont have set -e
<asac> mkdir /tmp/ && echo yes
<asac> mkdir: cannot create directory `/tmp/': File exists
<asac> or is -p different?
<mdeslaur> -p is differentr
<asac> ok
<asac> but remove it
<asac> mdeslaur: btw its /usr/share/ubufox/plugins
<asac> not lib
<mdeslaur> asac: d'oh
<asac> mdeslaur: so while testing you probably didnt change _all_ alternatives that firefox looks at
<mdeslaur> asac: yes I did
<asac> thats at least xulrunner-addons firefox-addons mozilla
<asac> ;)
<mdeslaur> oh, mozilla?
<asac> yes
<mdeslaur> asac: I changed /etc/alternatives/*flashplugin
<mdeslaur> asac: since I had the mkdir, it worked even though I typoed the .dirs file
<asac> mdeslaur: ok. maybe fix the ubufox directory lib thing and will do a quick check and then upload
<mdeslaur> asac: I've: 1- removed the mkdirs, 2- fixed the .dirs file, 3- moved the exit 0 into the if
<mdeslaur> asac: I'll retest
<asac> and removed all the stuff in the if?
<asac> otherwise add the alternative removal in a way that it cannot fail
<asac> e.g either all or nothing in there ;)
<mdeslaur> asac: oh, okay...I thought you said not to.
<mdeslaur> asac: done
<asac> mdeslaur: well. what i ment initially was to remove everything ... guess that wasnt clear
<asac> but if we do something we should also keep the alternative removal
<asac> it doesnt really matter ....
<mdeslaur> okay, I'll remove everything
<asac> great. thats less risk for errors ;)
<asac> the rest looks good
<sabdfl> mac_v: no, the envelop stays please
<mac_v> sabdfl: ok... thanx for the reply :)
<mdeslaur> asac: updated and tested source in ~mdeslaur/flash-karmic
<glatzor> hello pitti. is mvo on vacations?
<pitti> glatzor: yes, he just got a baby
<glatzor> he is the man!
<glatzor> will he return next week? if not would you like to sponsor an aptdaemon upload?
<pitti> glatzor: not right now, sorry; can you please subscribe sponsoring team?
<pitti> (like, yes, but -EBUSY)
<glatzor> pitti, no problem. I think I am not uptodate concerning the Ubuntu infrastructure anymore since I wasn't aware of such a team.
<jcastro> wb glatzor
 * glatzor winks jcastro
 * glatzor waves jcastro
<glatzor> :)
<djsiegel> pitti: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/18995/comments/24
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 18995 in hundredpapercuts "[MASTER] "Open With" dialog not user-friendly" [Low,Confirmed]
<asac> mdeslaur: any bugs it closes?
 * asac installs it
<asac> mdeslaur: uploading. the only problem that isnt really solved is that the gnash link isnt really tracked in any packaging/alternative system
<asac> mdeslaur: if you want you can fix that ... i can tell you my ideas (now that i remember the problem that would require some refactoring)
<asac> mdeslaur: so the real fix is to ship a link in /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libflashplayer.so that points to a /var/lib/... location ... and the postinst puts the right file there (either wrapper or native thing)
<seb128> kenvandine, xsplash not good to go
<seb128> kenvandine, it has sources under LGPL and no such license
<ccheney> seb128: do you happen to know why the nothere applet is not packaged in empathy?
<seb128> dunno what that thing is
<kenvandine> seb128, which source is LGPL?
<ccheney> i am working on empathy for oem and saw it wasn't in the package but is in the debian/tmp dir
<seb128> ask cassidy maybe
<kenvandine> seb128, i am not finding any source files LGPL
<ccheney> cassidy: ping
<seb128> kenvandine, src/gtytimeline*
 * ccheney sees no reference to it being excluded in changelog
<kenvandine>  src/gtytimeline.c says GPL
<kenvandine> although v2
<chrisccoulson> is it normal for the indicator applet to display even before i run any messaging application now?
<mdeslaur> thanks asac :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, there is a bug open about it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it somewhat make sense or would you remove it from the config otherwise?
<chrisccoulson> cool. that behaviour is really wierd, especially seeing as the menu is empty when you click on it
<chrisccoulson> if you see that on log in, it suggests that you have a message of some sort - it seems a little unexpected to see an envelope as soon as you log in. If i didn't know any better, i'd probably navigate to it, see it had an empty menu (which just looks broken), and then remove it from the panel
<chrisccoulson> i'll get my girlfriend to log in and see what she does with it ;)
<seb128> they plan to add the applications there I think
<seb128> ie it would start pidgin if it's not running
<chrisccoulson> i removed it from my girlfriends config because she had no idea you were meant to use it to raise the pidgin buddy list, so I'm not sure that launching a messaging application from it would be any more intuitive
<chrisccoulson> she just kept re-raising the buddy list from the applications menu, because she had no idea where it went
<mdeslaur> asac: I can upgrade and uninstall flashplugin-nonfree on jaunty...I'm not sure what the --remove-all issues are on jaunty...
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah I don't use it either
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i keep trying to use it, but i don't think it makes life any easier really, and then i end up just removing it again
<seb128> right, I'm not convinced either
<tgpraveen1> is it decided that banshee wont be used for karmic?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> the spec has been postponed we will review that again next cycle
<hyperair> hmm devkit hates me. first devkit-disks insists i give my password to eject a disk, then devkit-power refuses to let me suspend or hibernate. woe is me. =(
<tgpraveen1> seb128: if next cycle is LTS then will it still be reviewed?
<seb128> we will see
<maxb> devkit-power often gets wedged and thinks I'm permanently on AC :-(
<hyperair> okay, thank goodness devkit-power doesn't do that to me anymore
<hyperair> although it did sometime back
<hyperair> but your case is "often", whereas my case is "always" =\
<dobey> maxb: luxury! sheer luxury! back in my day, we had to lick battery t'tell what the charge level was!
<chrisccoulson> dobey - i still lick batteries!
<chrisccoulson> but that's because i'm an engineer :-/
<dobey> heh
 * hyperair wonders if it's a known issue for brasero not to detect burners
 * dobey wonders if there's any way to get rhythmbox to not depend on brasero
<hyperair> O_o
<fta> chrisccoulson, hey, just to let you know, no more false positive from gnome-settings-daemon since i switched to your 2.27.5-0ubuntu2chrisccoulson1
<chrisccoulson> fta - thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> i've got a few changes to send upstream for this now, so I'll get that done over the weekend
<fta> i still have a problem with xchat tray though
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, that's a pain. i didn't have any more time to look at that yet, but it looks more like a GTK issue
<fta> and the long time annoying tray vs workspace issue
<chrisccoulson> which issue is that?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - one more component migrated to polkit-1 \o/
<fta> bug 242244
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242244 in ubuntu "Apps in notifcation bar are no longer moved to current workspace on click" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242244
<fta> the title is misleading (imho)
<fta> chrisccoulson, see my #7
<chrisccoulson> fta - i hadn't noticed that one before actually. i'll try it in a bit, but i've got some other stuff i need to do first
<fta> chrisccoulson, ok, np, i've been impacted for maybe a year now, i could wait a little bit more ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, which?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - gconf
<pitti> nice! thanks
<pitti> I'm going to stop my IRC proxy now, time for packing, cd ~ and then holiday
<pitti> see you all in 2.5 weeks!
<chrisccoulson> pitti - hope you have a nice holiday :)
<pitti> I'm sure I will, looking forward to it
<chrisccoulson> going anywhere nice?
<dobey> hey pitti
<dobey> enjoy the holiday
<pitti> chrisccoulson: 14 days bicycling tour through Germany (baltic sea and Oder-Neisse-river border between Germany and Poland)
<pitti> dobey: thanks!
 * pitti -> off
<Sarvatt> maxb: that happening on your aspire one too? happens here as well
<maxb> ?!
<Sarvatt> the devkit-power thing from earlier, sorry I was reading the chat log pretty far back :D
<maxb> oh, yes, the devkit-power pains is on AAO
<Sarvatt> it stops reading things on battery and says its fully charged when i unplug the first time, if i kill devkit-power-daemon and g-p-m and restart them it works right until i plug in to ac and unplug again
<Sarvatt> (on my AAO)
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-08
<istaz> kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-butterfly/+bug/410376 we made butterfly incompatible with python <2.5 can the package be updated to reflect that please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410376 in telepathy-butterfly "[karmic] package telepathy-butterfly 0.5.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<pascal80> whois tkamppeter
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-09
<clintbuntu> Hello, anyone here?
<AnnonyMouse> Hi guys. trying to configure a multi-seat X config, & I've an ATI Radeon cast with multiple outputs: VGA, DVI & HDMI. the xorg.conf file requires the definition of the PCI device, but logicall they should all share the PCI address, as they are on the same card. how can I find out what the ID's are for the outputs?
<didrocks> vuntz: about the fdo default app spec: for sure (even if I'm not really available as I'm currently in vacation). As I think we advanced nearly to a good solution, I can maybe draft a spec proposal so that they don't have to catch up with the whole thread?
<vuntz> didrocks: the thing is that sbrabec already a proposal :-)
<vuntz> didrocks: with a first implementation
<vuntz> already had
<didrocks> vuntz: oh really? sorry. I didn't read your link yet, just opened the tab :)
<didrocks> vuntz: I will read it. I hope he wrote a fdo spec before and that everyone agrees on it :)
<didrocks> vuntz: ok, I read it now (I was on the train the first time and was afraid of reading a long thread, but he had no reply). So, we tried to make something slightely different. I will make a first draft of a spec and mail it to xdg as well as to sbrabec to avoid using static files. Does it sound correct to you? (/me is happy to go back to the Alpes for holidays ;))
<vuntz> didrocks: I have no opinion :-) Just want everybody to talk to everybody
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - you should be enjoying your vacation now ;)
<asac> ArneGoetje: did you safely get back home?
<asac> saw news on the taifun
<ArneGoetje> asac: yeah,Taifun was gone when I arrived. :)
<asac> ArneGoetje: no delay?
<ArneGoetje> asac: 30 mins.
<asac> sounds like luck ;)
<ArneGoetje> asac: yep
 * asac feels better
<ArneGoetje> asac: but I almost missed my flight in Paris...
<asac> yeah
<asac> i almost missed my flight in frankfurt
<asac> our start got delayed by one hour
<asac> and they dropped us by bus in a different terminal
<asac> so i had to go through security etc.
<ArneGoetje> asac: had to transfer between terminals and that took quite a while... :(
<asac> i think they dropped us there because some with a pretty tight connection flight had to go to that terminal
 * asac is a bit angry about that
<ArneGoetje> asac: but I got rewarded for my later arrival at the check-in counter in Paris... :) got upgraded into Business class. Yay! :)
<asac> ArneGoetje: wow. so next time you know what to do ;)
<ArneGoetje> asac: yep :)
<asac> 13hours biz class. it cant be much better ;)
<asac> i guess you could sleep well then :)
<ArneGoetje> asac: he he... well, wasn't able to sleep, due to west to east flight
<asac> i guess in biz class you dont even want to be asleep - rather consume the service etc.
<asac> nice
<ArneGoetje> asac: started in the early morning, so on arrival it was basically dinner time according to Paris time...
<asac> yeah
<ArneGoetje> asac: he he... yeah, food is much better than economy and a few drinks for free which aren't available in lower classes are also a nice treat. ;)
<asac> sounds good
<ArneGoetje> asac: yep. but now I'm really tired and going to bed
<ArneGoetje> asac: as I skipped the night on the flight, I basically had a very long day. :)
<asac> ArneGoetje: sleep well
<ArneGoetje> asac: thanks, CU tomorrow
<asac> u2
<RainCT> Hi
<istaz> hi
<RainCT> Does someone know what name the file gnome-network-scheme.desktop has on Ubuntu?
<istaz> RainCT: what's the content of the file?
<istaz> RainCT: http://paste.debian.net/43735 is that this?
<istaz> if yes the filename is /usr/share/applications/network-scheme.desktop
<RainCT> istaz: yeah I think so, thanks
<Laney> chrisccoulson: I can pass you a preview deb on the sly
<Laney> ...do you have a PTP camera to test with it?
<Laney> I think import functionality might be broken but it could just be my phone
<chrisccoulson> Laney - i have a PTP camera, but it doesn't work in PTP mode anyway
<chrisccoulson> that's a gphoto bug i think
<Laney> oh?
<chrisccoulson> my camera's product ID is commented out in gphoto ;)
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/250467/
<Laney> oh, that part
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not too sure what that error means. i'm not all that familiar with how gphoto works
<Laney> me neither
<Laney> it could well be my phone
<Laney> but testers are hard to come by
<Laney> #ubuntu+1 time
<chrisccoulson> heh, yeah, i'm sure there will be somebody who has a working PTP device
<Laney> gthumb dies when I try to do it...
<chrisccoulson> it might be a gphoto issue as opposed to a f-spot one then.
<chrisccoulson> are you sure the camera is not being mounted with gvfs? that will stop other applications accessing it using libgphoto
<chrisccoulson> although you'll still be able to access it with the gphoto:/// URI
<Laney> f-spot unmounts before attempting to use it
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok, i didn't realise that
<superm1> chrisccoulson, ping, re gsd 2.27.5-0ubuntu1.  why'd you add pulseaudio to recommends?
<superm1> looks like it's pulling in pulseaudio for xubuntu and mythbuntu builds unintentionally now..
<superm1> (http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/mythbuntu.karmic/desktop)
<superm1> hm actually it's only pulled in by mythbuntu builds.  not sure how xubuntu would have blocked it?
<chrisccoulson> superm1 - pulseaudio is added as a recommends now because the media-keys plugin uses it for the volume buttons
<chrisccoulson> the volume buttons will not work with pulseaudio anymore
<chrisccoulson> s/with/without
<chrisccoulson> brb, major display corruption here!
<chrisccoulson> back now :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-09
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, hey, there is a new version of the lcms library (lcms2) which is parallel installable with the old version (<2).  As far as I can tell there will be no more development on <2 (i.e. it is not a stable branch, but allows you to run your old software and gradually port it).  Question is: Do I make a new source package for lcms2 or just add a new changelog entry in the existing lcms one?
<RAOF> I guess the answer would be the same as the answer to the question “are you ever going to need to patch lcms1”?  Is it just an soname bump, or a parallel development tree, etc?
<TheMuso> RAOF: Agreed. Also I wonder what Debian is doing.
<TheMuso> Yes, squeeze has frozen etc.
<robert_ancell> I sent the proposed package to Debian, but I guess they wont be using it if they are frozen
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I think the answer is "no, and all packages should migrate to lcms2"
<RAOF> Is there an API break?
<RAOF> Is the lcms → lcms2 transition just a rebuild?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, not sure, but it doesn't matter as you will have to explicitly relink against the new one anyway
<robert_ancell> The library has changed from lcms.so to lcms2.so
<RAOF> Ah.  So I'd guess there's an API change, and it's not a simple rebuild with a different -l flag.  That sounds more like you want a different source package; liblcms sounds like it'll be hanging around long enough that you could reasonably expect to want an upload.
<TheMuso> Are they plugins, or a shared lib? If a lib, then the soname is wrong.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, a lib, what is wrong with the soname?
<RAOF> It should probably be liblcms.so.2
<TheMuso> afaik sonames should be something like libname.so.nub
<TheMuso> s/nub/num
<TheMuso> RAOF: yeah
<robert_ancell> No, the renamed the source package to lcms2
<RAOF> It sounds more like it wants to be a new source package, starting with “initial upload to $DISTRO”.
<TheMuso> yep
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Hey pitti.
<pitti> hey TheMuso, had a nice weekend?
<TheMuso> pitti: Certainly did thanks. Yourself?
<pitti> quiet, but nice; thanks
<TheMuso> Quiet is good.
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti, how was your week-end?
<pitti> didrocks: quiet on Saturday (was raining cats and dogs), so I did some household cleanup; we went hiking yesterday, so very nice; how was your's?
<didrocks> pitti: very sunny and nice in the Alps. Went to a traditional restaurant and some walking in the mountains. Just feel a little bit cold sometimes compared to Paris (< 20°C)
<didrocks> robert_ancell: hey, I see you are doing a lot of remerge on debian, can you have a look this week-end at gnome-shell? It's currently broken because of new mutter
<robert_ancell> didrocks, can do
<didrocks> robert_ancell: bug #614359 should give you all the info :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614359 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "undefined symbol: mutter_plugin_effect_completed (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614359
<didrocks> robert_ancell: thanks!
<didrocks> robert_ancell: basically, mutter broke the API without bumping the soname, it affected us at unity, and gnome-shell had the same issue
<robert_ancell> didrocks, ok, will look at it tomorrow
<didrocks> robert_ancell: great! thanks a bunch!
<kiwinote> mvo: hi
<mvo> hey kiwinote
<kiwinote> mvo: are you still working on the deb-files branch, or are you done making changes?
<mvo> kiwinote: I'm not fully done, I can resume now. did you had a chnce to look over the other bits I put in? I think the deb file stuff is done, but the apturl links need a little bit of attention still
<kiwinote> mvo: yep, I took a look at what you had changed. There are a few little sidecases which need fixing, but it looks good elsewise.
<kiwinote> mvo: if you aren't working on it atm, then i'll fix a few little things first, otherwise I'll wait until you're done and fix them later
<mvo> kiwinote: thanks for the review, I can merge them back if you put them into your branch
<mvo> kiwinote: then please fix them now, we are not in a rush :)
<mvo> eh, I'm not :)
<kiwinote> mvo: sure, I'll let you know when they're done ;)
 * mvo nods
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va ? :)
<seb128> lut didrocks
<pitti> hey seb128, hello mvo
<seb128> ouais et toi?
<seb128> hey pitti, mvo
<seb128> wie gets?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va bien, merci :)
<mvo> hey pitti, seb128
<alf__> slomo: Hi! Did you get a chance to take a look at the proposed cairo packaging changes (debian #587771)?
<ubot2> Debian bug 587771 in cairo "Package cairo-perf utilities" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/587771
<kiwinote> mvo: for error checking/setting of deb files your branch gets the failure_string from python-apt. Do we want that, or do we want to be able to set custom error messages which are more consistent with the rest of s-c like my branch did? (I don't mind which one you want, I just wanted to verify your decision)
<seb128> bah, hundredpapercut start being annoying, broken changes get uploaded and people have no consideration for translations
<huats> morning
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> How are you seb128 ?
<seb128> I'm fine I think, what about you? ;-)
<huats> good too !
<huats> last week before 1 week of holidays :D
<mvo> kiwinote: I think it would be great to re-use the ones from python-apt to have one a single string that needs to get translated etc. if they are too technical then that is a valid point and we should reconsider. in this case it would be nice to make python-apt return error enums so that we don't have a dupe the check() function from p-apt inside s-c
<mvo> kiwinote: I hope we can make the ones in python-apt good enough for showing in s-c without loosing too much technical information
<kiwinote> mvo: yes, it is indeed a good point not to duplicate stuff from python-apt. I'll check with mpt how technical or non-technical he wants the error messages to be in s-c.
<mvo> thanks kiwinote
<mvo> kiwinote: I guess its ok if deb installing is a tad more technical, but I will leave it to mpt to comment
<kiwinote> mvo: ok, thanks
<mpt> hi kiwinote
<kiwinote> mpt: there is a bit above here about the failure strings for installing deb-files in s-c
<kiwinote> mpt: the question is whether the failure strings from python-apt can be used or if they are too technical
<kiwinote> mpt: the python-apt messages can be found at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mvo/python-apt/debian-sid-mirrored/annotate/head:/apt/debfile.py by searching for '_failure_string'
<mpt> kiwinote, well, "Conflicts with a exisiting pkg!" isn't quite up to scratch :-)
<mpt> kiwinote, when and where would these be shown?
<kiwinote> mpt: they are shown in the summary line of the appdetailsview when someone opens a deb file with s-c when the deb-file can not be installed
<kiwinote> mpt: individual strings can be rephrased in python-apt. The main thing is how much detail we want to show in s-c. Eg if the deb-file conflicts with pkgs already installed then python-apt will (and should) display the list of pkgs which it conflicts with. Do we want that much detail in s-c, or does less detail suffice?
<mpt> kiwinote, in the summary line? Why wouldn't you be showing the summary of the package there?
<kiwinote> mpt: if there is a better place for errors, then please let me know. I had put it there originally because the software can't be installed if there are errors which makes the summary/description/screenshot irrelevant, so atm we only display icon title and summary if there is an error and the rest is hidden
<mpt> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<mpt> kiwinote, I suggest putting the error message where the description would be instead.
<mpt> And each of those will need tidying up.
<kiwinote> mpt: and hiding the pkgstatusbar?
<mpt> "This package cannot be installed because _______."
<mpt> kiwinote, I don't know what "pkgstatusbar" maps to in the spec. The installed state bar?
<kiwinote> mpt: yep, the coloured bar with the install/remove button in it
<kiwinote> mpt: we can easily have a red coloured bar there, it just looks a bit odd if there is no text or button to go in it
<mpt> Probably leave it there but make "Install" insensitive
<mpt> bbiab
<seb128> vish, starting changing descriptions over debian seems over the hundredpapercut line, can we stop that?
<seb128> we can't start creating delta for such changes
<kiwinote> mpt: ok, I'll do that then and see what it looks like
<seb128> vish, changing desktop descriptions in universe is also not going to work, can you revert that change?
<kiwinote> mpt: thanks
<seb128> vish, that breaks every non english locale without a way to translate it
<dpm> seb128, I wasn't aware of that. Is that happening in app-install-data, or on the ddtp descriptions?
<vish> seb128: which one?
<seb128> dpm, what is happening?
<seb128> vish, the something-sdl
<vish> ah..
<seb128> vish, you changed a desktop Comment
<seb128> the package being in universe there is no langpack
<seb128> you just break all translations by doing that
<vish> seb128: the change in the control file is ok? only need to revert the .desktop change?
<seb128> we can argue over that
<seb128> I think starting to change descriptions in the source this way is wrong
<seb128> you are creating delta over debian and a need to merge every change where we were in sync
<seb128> we don't have the manpower to start merging packages just for descriptions changes
<vish> hmm..
<seb128> if we think descriptions are not worded as they should we need an overlay layer
<seb128> ie something we can change in launchpad of software-center
<kiwinote> mpt: just a quick question: For non existent pkgs you had designed a 'Not Found' screen. Do you want that to stay the same, or do you want to display a coloured bar and then have the error message in the description field there as well?
<seb128> we can't start creating diff to improve translations
<seb128> ups
<seb128> translations -> descriptions
<seb128> it's going to cost hundred of work hours every cycle which we don't have
<seb128> it's going to lead to outdated packages, conflict with debian, bugs, conflicts with upstream, etc
<vish> seb128: the changes have been sent to debian ,and changed in debian too
<vish> seb128: some are still waiting in debian for a response
<seb128> no they have no been changed in debian
<seb128> we have an 0ubuntu1 version now
<seb128> which means we will never get debian updates in automatic way again
<seb128> it will require somebody to spend time tracking it and merging it every single time debian do a change now
<mpt> kiwinote, I think the "Not Found" screen shouldn't have an installed state bar, because it's not a package.
<kiwinote> mpt: ok, then i'll change some of the internal code to deal with two different sorts of errors ;)
<vish> seb128: ex: debian bug 590238 , this was fixed , some havent even responded like the pidgin one.. what should we do?
<ubot2> Debian bug 590238 in xchat-gnome "xchat-gnome: Package description could have information about program use" [Minor,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/590238
<vish> err , fix committed in debian too
<seb128> vish, wait for them to upload and sync?
<seb128> vish, well for things where we ubuntu changes already it's not so an issue
<vish> seb128: pidgin has been waiting for 2yrs! :s
<seb128> vish, well as said if we think the descriptions quality is not matching our standard we need to figure a way to sort it which doesn't imply patching every debian source
<vish> right ..
<vish> mvo: any ideas^ ?
<seb128> mvo, mpt: weren't some discussion during the years about fetching descriptions from launchpad or something?
<seb128> ie having a way to rewrite the packages descriptions without having to do source changes
<mvo> seb128, vish: so ideally we would get "overwrite" support for this from LP
<mvo> but its not there yet
<mvo> (and maybe some time to come :/)
<seb128> I though that was the plan
<seb128> but yeah, launchpad changes can take time
<mvo> I think for high profile apps like xchat it does make sense to go and patch them even if it means that we have the burden of merging
<seb128> right
<mvo> I guess a alternative idea would be to (ab)use the Translations-en file
<seb128> but seems we start having uploads for random universe games and small packages
<mvo> it can be done today but the LP support for finding packages in the huge template is not great
<mvo> there is a open spec for imporving that so that the description.pot lives alongside the normal template in LP so that its triviial and find and tranlsate
<mvo> that spec is open since ~1y or so (maybe more)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> brb gdm testing
<seb128> re
<Laney> vish: for now, for non high-profile packages I suggest you send the fixes to Debian and not seek to diverge in Ubuntu for that
<Laney> it's the right place to make these changes anyway
<vish> Laney: as i mentioned earlier, fixes are being send to debian
<vish> sent*
<vish> Laney: is debian in freeze now?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> I know they are being sent there, but it's not worth an upload in ubuntu for it
<Laney> we should get it back through syncs
<vish> Laney: yup, sounds sensible.. when maintainers dont respond how should we proceed?
<Laney> if they make uploads without responding to your patches then you should raise it again
<Laney> if there aren't any uploads then … there's not much you can do
<vish> yeah , thats where it gets confusing , whether the maintainer is MIA or just doesnt want to change it..
<vish> seb128: what about mvo's idea? [ using translations-en ] how do we do that ? is that acceptable?
<seb128> vish, I'm not sure how we do that but as said before as long as you don't create delta over debian which creates extra work for everybody I'm fine with it
<seb128> pitti, do you have any opinion on bug #605685?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605685 in ubuntu "Sync isc-dhcp 4.1.1-P1-9 (universe) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605685
<pitti> seb128: I didn't test it, so I don't
<pitti> seb128: but Mathieu mentioned that he wants the transitional packages removed
<seb128> pitti, no, he said that's an option
<pitti> also, we have some Ubuntu modifictions to dhcp3 which would need to be ported
<pitti> so it would be a merge either way
<vish> cool!
<seb128> pitti, I'm rather unsure if we should go for the new dhcp this cycle
<pitti> seb128: didn't we talk about this the other day? I thought it was required for something in NM
<seb128> pitti, right, just reading through the dhcp3 changelog the number of changes we have there is non trivial to port to the new version
<seb128> ok, let's try to get the new one without the transitional binaries in and port changes and see where we can get
<pitti> seb128: but what's the purpose of that then?
<seb128> "that"?
<pitti> we certainly don't want a second version in main which we didn't test and apply our changes to?
<seb128> pitti, I'm trying to see how we move that forward but seems nobody is actively working on that part of the stack
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<pitti> hey rickspencer3, had nice holidays?
<rickspencer3> pitti, indeed
<rickspencer3> felt like much longer than 1 week
<rickspencer3> (which I think is a good sign)
<seb128> rickspencer3, on east cost time or up really early?
<seb128> rickspencer3, ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, east coast!
<rickspencer3> for today and tomorrow
<seb128> rickspencer3, so you managed to not work during the week? ;-)
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3 :-)
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, you can drop your connman workitem for beta it will not be default
<didrocks> seb128: sure, doing it now
<seb128> thanks
<hyperair> hmm? connman won't be default?
<hyperair> in that case, will network-manager get indicator support?
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> no and no
<pitti> chrisccoulson: do you happen to know if chromium supports system-wide preferences? like /etc/chromium/config/ or similar?
<devildante> hi all :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i don't think so, but i'm not entirely sure
<pitti> I am grepping the source, but I can't find it
<didrocks> pitti: chrisccoulson: they were some initial support added last month. I didn't check again though
<pitti> it seems rather weird to patch and rebuild chromium just to change the behavior for a particular mime type
<pitti> apparently in ./chrome/common/chrome_paths_*
<rickspencer3> d'ooooh
<rickspencer3> seb128, it turns out I'm on holiday until Thursday!
<rickspencer3> what a dope I am
 * TheMuso waves to rickspencer3.
<TheMuso> And everyone else.
<rickspencer3> hi TheMuso
<didrocks> hey TheMuso
<didrocks> rickspencer3: go back to enjoy your holidays so! ;)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, well, I have a few things to do .. but yeah
<rickspencer3> I'll limit my time at work, for sure
<nigelb> rickspencer3: holidays = you're not at work.  Not that you're at work only for 8 hours unlike the usual 24 x 7 :p
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> I don't work that much
<nigelb> I may be exaggerating but you get the point :D
<didrocks> (I think we should face the reality: rickspencer3 misses us ;))
<rickspencer3> didrocks, yeah
<rickspencer3> plus there are new people!
<rickspencer3> I wanted to meet them today
<didrocks> :)
<kiwinote> mvo: I've pushed mpt's changes of the error position to my branch along with a few small fixes to deb-file handling in general.
<mvo> kiwinote: nice, thanks. I will remerge
<kiwinote> mvo: I'll take a look at rephrasing some of the python-apt error messages now
<seb128> rickspencer3, lol
<seb128> rickspencer3, go back to enjoy your holidays then ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, I am such a dolt
<seb128> re
<mpt> mvo, hi, software-center won't start for me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/475425/
<kiwinote> mpt: any comments on http://paste.ubuntu.com/475424/ ?
<mpt> kiwinote, not perfect, but a great improvement
<mpt> kiwinote, for Breaks/Conflicts, why aren't we offering to simultaneously remove the thing that it breaks or conflicts with?
<mvo> mpt: thanks, I have a look
<kiwinote> mvo: ^ is that something that python-apt can do, or would that involve using error codes and putting that functionality in s-c itself?
<mvo> kiwinote: it does involve code as it requires a user decision
<kiwinote> mvo: yeah, I was wondering more if it was within the scope of python-apt, or not really
<mpt> kiwinote, don't worry about it then, it's something that (maybe) should be implemented later for Breaks/Conflicts in general, not for .debs in particular
<mvo> mpt: s-c should be fixed, but the commit is still in place
<mvo> mpt: now its there r996
<mvo> mpt: that should have read "still in progress"
<mvo> kiwinote: hm, not really
<kiwinote> mpt: are the string changes worth pushing, or would you have some time this week to make them perfect?
<mvo> kiwinote: I mean, it does not fit that well into python-apt itself, we should make it trivial to support this strategy, but outside of p-apt itself
<mpt> mvo, yep, it works, thank you
<mvo> mpt: I agree with that, especailly for debs its potentially dangerous to support removing already existing stuff from the archive to essily
<mvo> mpt: cheers
<mpt> mvo, staging.launchpad.net is up, but I get nothing to purchase. Could this be the problem, or is it unrelated? 'File "./data/update-software-center-agent", line 36, in <module>      from softwarecenter.enums import *      ImportError: No module named softwarecenter.enums'
<mvo> mpt: did you do "export PYTHONPATH=." before starting s-c ?
<mvo> mpt: there is a issue with the sc.staging.ubuntu.com currently (in addition to this error)
<mpt> mvo, I did not
<mvo> mpt: please try that
<mvo> mpt: I should update the README or add a README.bzr or something like that
<mpt> mvo, doing that removes that error
<mvo> mpt: great, thanks
<TheMuso> y/c
<mvo> kiwinote: merged your changes, they look good. unfortunately merging into trunk gives me a bunch of conflicts. could you have a look please ?
<kiwinote> mvo: merging mvo/deb-files into trunk?
<mvo> kiwinote: yep
<mvo> kiwinote: I mean, if you merge trunk into your deb-files branch, you should see the conflicts
<kiwinote> mvo: sure, I'll fix them. (all the buy-something stuff landed in trunk after my last merge)
<mvo> kiwinote: yeah, a lot of churn (again :/)
<mvo> kiwinote: but that is the last big branch that is in the queue
<mvo> kiwinote: I mean, that was the last big one
<mvo> kiwinote: other than the deb-files one :)
<kiwinote> mvo: there were no more apturl changes you wanted to make?
<mvo> kiwinote: let me check again, but it should not interfere with fixing the conflicts
<kiwinote> mvo: indeed, I'll let you know when I'm done ;)
<mvo> kiwinote: many thanks!
<cyphermox> seb128, re: isc-dhcp; I agree, I think it would be best to get isc-dhcp without the transitional binaries in asap, then work on the actual switch in maverick+1
<seb128> hey cyphermox
<cyphermox> hi ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, we can still try to switch this cycle I guess but seems porting the changes will be quite some work
<cyphermox> yes, and isc-dhcp will require a MIR, and there might be other packages that require fixes, etc... lots of work IMO
<cyphermox> seb128, looking at the changes in dhcp3, yes, it will require quite some work :)
<seb128> cyphermox, ok, so let's get isc-dhcp in an work on getting it in shape this cycle
<cyphermox> seb128, ok, I'll re-work my bzr branch to remove the transitional binaries from the latest version in unstable. Is a sync still the right process for this?
<seb128> cyphermox, no, a sync is if there is no change, if you have changes it's a normal upload we need
<cyphermox> seb128, I guess what I mean is, should I open a new bug?
<seb128> desrt, no
<seb128> ups
<seb128> desrt, hey
<seb128> cyphermox, no
<desrt> seb128: hello
<seb128> cyphermox, let's use the same one, I've unsubscribed ubuntu-archive now
<desrt> what did i screw up now? :)
<seb128> desrt, dconf 0.5 doesn't build with gir if libdconf0 is not installed
<desrt> are you using --as-needed?
<seb128> no
<desrt> vuntz reported some issue related to that
<desrt> hmm.
<seb128> I just think it's not trying to use the source version
<desrt> are you using 0.9.3 gobject-introspection?
<desrt> or did you reduce the dependency?
<seb128> we reduced the dependency
<desrt> don't :)
<seb128> and dropped the --no-libtool
<desrt> that's what broke it
<seb128> ok
<vuntz> desrt: you broke things again!
 * vuntz hugs desrt 
<desrt> 0.9.3 + --no-libtool is required to add the rpath properly
<seb128> I will just drop the gir for now
<desrt> otherwise it won't work
<desrt> vuntz: :)
<seb128> gir is a mess anyway
<seb128> and there are ongoing discussion now to not support python2 and gtk2
<seb128> but only python3 and gtk3
<desrt> good times
<desrt> seb128: to be honest, you don't miss much by not having .gir for dconf
<seb128> right
<desrt> did the new vala get released while i was sleeping? :p
<seb128> desrt, btw, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/d-conf
<seb128> desrt, yes
<desrt> if so, you may want to save your time
<desrt> i'm going to do 0.5.1 then
<seb128> I've uploaded the version without gir for now
<seb128> we didn't update vala yet
<seb128> and dconf was broken due to the glib update
<desrt> those old double frees are old, i think :)
<seb128> the other one is with 0.5
<desrt> ya
<desrt> nice trace :p
<seb128> it has not been retraced yet
<desrt> if i wait for a while will it improve?
<seb128> yes
<desrt> nice
<desrt> tedg: good morning
<tedg> Good morning desrt
<seb128> urg
<seb128> pitti, have you seen "Corrupt duplicate db:[(u'*** in database main ***\nOn page 1129 at right child: invalid page number 1171',)]" errors before?
<seb128> pitti, it's from the amd64 retracer
<seb128> hey tedg
<tedg> I've not been able to upgrade to Maverick all weekend... something about X dependencies.  Is that known?  (trying again now)
<tedg> Morning seb128
<seb128> tedg, not know there no
<pitti> seb128: I did; I tried to fix it, but apparently it didn't work
<pitti> (by dumping and recreating the DB)
<tedg> Hmm, yeah.  Still failing.  It's a fight between xserver-xorg-video-nouvea and xorg-video-abi-7.0
<seb128> pitti, :-(
<desrt> seb128: how do i know when 'retrace' is done?
<seb128> desrt, the tag apport-retracing-needed will be dropped
<desrt> i guess subscribers get an email?
<seb128> yes
<desrt> cool
<seb128> you will get the stacktrace added by the retracer by email
<seb128> "need-amd64-retrace" is the tag
<seb128> to be exact ;-)
<seb128> desrt, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53329301/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.d-conf_0.5-1ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> desrt, is that a bug of yours? ;-)
<desrt> looks like you tried to autogen dconf without introspection installed
<seb128> why do I need it?
<desrt> you need it for autogen
<desrt> ./configure is fine without it
<seb128> bah
<desrt> aclocal needs to be able to find the m4
<seb128> stupid thing
<seb128> you should ship the macros you need ;-)
<desrt> maybe...
<desrt> why did you autogen it?
<seb128> because we run autoreconf at build time now
<desrt> odd.
<seb128> why odd?
<seb128> that makes easier applying changes to makefile.am or configure.ac when we need to
<desrt> right
<desrt> i was asking because i thought maybe you did a little bit of that or something
<desrt> anyway
<pitti> but it underlines the argument against it: "you don't upload what you have tested"
<desrt> i'll look into disting the introspection m4 for 0.5.1
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<desrt> or listen to pitti :)
<pitti> well, autoreconf should still work somehow :)
<desrt> it would work if you build-depends on (any) version of introspection
<seb128> right
<seb128> pitti, do you plan to merge dbus on debian btw? if you don't I might have a try to it
<pitti> seb128: Keybuk claimed it, so I didn't touch it
<seb128> pitti, did he?
<seb128> pitti, when I asked him at the sprint he said he had no plan to work on updating dbus
<pitti> https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html said "Scott claims"
<seb128> hum, k
<pitti> of course now I can't prove it because it seems to be down :/
<pitti> so, go ahead :)
<seb128> anyway he will not do it apparently
<seb128> ok, I will give it a go
<seb128> let's see if I manage to break dbus ;-)
 * pitti hugs seb128
<seb128> you don't have any special way to maintain it or merge on Debian?
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> no, I don't; no revision control or anything
<seb128> ok
<ronoc> bl8: do you have package ready for maverick with your implementation of mpris2
<ronoc> bl8: scratch that - doing the dist-upgrade now
<kiwinote> mvo: the branch should now merge cleanly
<ara> Hello desktop team!
<ara> As you may know, I have started a testing project for the desktop
<ara> it would be great if you could join the team and the mailing list and interact with the testers
<ara> Information is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/DesktopTestingProgram
<seb128> hello ara
<seb128> ara, how are you?
<ara> hey seb128!
<ara> seb128, I am doing good, thanks. Starting a cold but, I'll survive
<ara> seb128, how are you?
<seb128> I'm fine, thanks
<seb128> ara, nice to see that testing team being set ;-)
<ara> seb128, yes, let's see how it goes
<seb128> ara, do you plan to use the list to discuss bugs?
<ara> seb128, yes, to discuss anything related to that program
<seb128> ok
<ara> bugs, but also testcases, or problems that people may face
<seb128> I'm not sure I will have lot of time to do testing but I will watch what's going on
<ara> questions right now are basic
<ara> seb128, of course! I want you to watch and reply to questions if you have time
<seb128> I can probably do a bit of that
<seb128> if we have several desktopers watching and doing some replies that should be ok
<seb128> let's see how it goes ;-)
<ara> seb128, thanks!
<devildante> ara: this looks neat, I'll be testing this :-)
<mvo> kiwinote: nice, thanks
<ara> devildante, thanks :)
<devildante> ara: np :)
<pitti> Good night everyone
<devildante> goodbye, pitti :)
<didrocks> have a good night pitti
<Chipaca> mvo: ping
<Chipaca> mvo: when you have a minute or thirty we can go over the usc and the ussoc
<vish> kenvandine: hi , for Bug #531811  no need for the icon , and just make history more transparent..
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 531811 in adium-theme-ubuntu (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "History shown in Empathy chat window should be different from new messages (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 26)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531811
<vish> an extra icon just makes it more noisy..
<devildante> hi vish :)
<vish> err , just read my earlier sentence it was half complete! :s
<vish> *we can just make history more transparent
<vish> devildante: hey
<kpettit> My desktop gets some mini freezing/slowdowns that slows the mouse up and keeps keyboard from typing.
<kpettit> It's only for a second or so here and there, but it's happening all the time and very annoying to deal with throughout the day.
<kpettit> I have plenty of resources, Xeon processor 4GB ram and 64bit kernel.
<kenvandine> vish, ok
<kpettit> I monitor system resources and nothing is even approaching max.  I have a Drobo SATA drive attached, it seems to stick/slow as things access it.
<kpettit> Any ideas how I can prevent sticking on the desktop like that?
<vish> kenvandine: thanks. :)
<didrocks> enough for today, have a good night!
<mvo> Chipaca: hey, thanks but it will have to wait until tomorrow, I'm about to leave for the evening
<mvo> Chipaca: if you want, send me a quick summary mail :) I will read it first thing in the morning
<micahg> anyone else have an out of date cache issue on Lucid after the update-manager update today?  says package info last updated 104 days ago
<TheMuso> Good morning.
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-10
<RAOF> Good mornang.
<TheMuso> Hey RAOF. I see xorg stuff has gone up overnight.
<RAOF> Yup.  Everything should even remain installable!
<RAOF> Although gdm seems to have decided to mess up.  I don't _think_ that's the fault of X, though :)
<RAOF> If you're feeling left out on the sponsoring front, I'm sure I can push a mesa upload your way ;)
<TheMuso> RAOF: Happy to take care of it for you. I am just not going to upgrade for a day or so till the dust settles.
<RAOF> :)
<micahg> aganice: is the goal to release with all the clipboard fixes?
<TheMuso> RAOF: I am around now if you need that mesa upload taken care of.
<RAOF> That would be shiny.
<TheMuso> Yay for emergency power work on the apartment build.
<TheMuso> building
<RAOF> It's just finishing its test-build.
<RAOF> !!!
<RAOF> I hope that was accompanied by huge sparks, flames, etc?
<RAOF> Although, obviously, not flames touching anything interesting.
<TheMuso> No, wasn't that bad.
<RAOF> Ok.  Mesa's ready.
<RAOF> http://cooperteam.net/Packages/
<RAOF> If you could also sponsor openchrome, apm, and xorg that'd be ace.
<TheMuso> RAOF: sure
<RAOF> Then when the -chips sync request gets processed everyone's X should have settled down.
<TheMuso> RAOF: do they have to go up in any specific order?
<RAOF> Not really, no.
<RAOF> There are no build time dependency relations here.
<TheMuso> ok
 * TheMuso does a build test fora ll.
<TheMuso> all even
<TheMuso> RAOF: uploading all packages.
<RAOF> TheMuso: Bonza.  Thanks.
<TheMuso> np
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> pitti: Good morning!
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> And a fine morning to you, too
<didrocks> hey RAOF, how are you? Breaking X? )
<didrocks> )
<didrocks> grrr
<didrocks> ;)
<RAOF> :)
<didrocks> (caps lock for the win!)
<RAOF> didrocks:  I dunno - run a dist-upgrade and see? :P
<didrocks> RAOF: hum, nvidia driver? I won't be the first to try ;)
<RAOF> Heh.  Well, tselliot's going to upload a new nvidia driver soon, which will make that work for you.
<RAOF> Incidentaly, is gdm letting you login today? :)
<pitti> RAOF: any major breakage reports yet?
<pitti> RAOF: btw, thanks for the prior warning on the list
<pitti> certainly avoids some damage
<RAOF> Everything's not quite installable yet; xserver-xorg-video-apm needs to build & publish, and xserver-xorg-video-chips needs to get sync'd.
<RAOF> Hm.  Thinking of which… :)
<didrocks> RAOF: didn't upgrade from yesterday, don't know :)
<RAOF> bug #615496
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615496 in xserver-xorg-video-chips (Ubuntu) "Sync xserver-xorg-video-chips 1:1.2.3-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615496
<pitti> RAOF: want me to sync?
<RAOF> pitti: Thanks, yeah.
<pitti> RAOF: done
<RAOF> Ta
<bob_> RAOF, is -chips required?  It was uninstalled when I dist-upgraded this morning
<RAOF> robert_ancell: It's only required if you've got one of those cards.
<RAOF> Which you almost certainly don't have; nor do you likely have whatever obscure silicon is driven by xserver-xorg-video-apm.
<robert_ancell> I hoped so :), I thought -chips may have been the video card chip db or something
<RAOF> Heh.
<robert_ancell> horay! Finally got GTK3 to compile
<RAOF> No, that's a big switch-case on PCIID in the Xserver.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, sounds pretty
<didrocks> robert_ancell: awesome! congrats :)
<RAOF> It's not an unreasonable way of dealing with it.  Although reading from, you know, a _text file_ might be nice once in a while.
 * TheMuso remembers seeing a chips video card/chip in a notebook from the late 90s, never seen one since.
<TheMuso> RAOF: that switch case sounds... messy.
<robert_ancell> didrocks, which means that I can compile the latest gnome-shell (in theory).  I've been following the dependency trail today
<RAOF> TheMuso: It's really not that bad.  It's quite a comprehensible part of X :)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, does mutter use gir?
<didrocks> robert_ancell: we have a gir package for mutter, yes
<TheMuso> RAOF: Are you saying that the rest of X is not so comprehensible? :)
<didrocks> robert_ancell: heh, good news :)
<pitti> robert_ancell: ah, so the plan is to get it into maverick, but not install by default?
<robert_ancell> didrocks, but are they actively used by anything except gnome-shell?   I've got the gobject-introspection 0.9 upgrade working on my box, but there will be some brokenness if you upgrade before all the packages are rebuilt.  Trying to get the right selection of packages tested
<RAOF> TheMuso: Far be it for me to suggest that a huge, single-threaded event loop dispatching out to thousands of source files with a bunch of interestingly referenced global variables is less that totally clear!
<robert_ancell> pitti, the current version we have is very old and we don't have the latest dependencies to run the new one
<TheMuso> RAOF: heh ok
<didrocks> robert_ancell: no, only GS is using it AFAIK
<robert_ancell> pitti, but I'd like to get all the platform updated earlier rather than later so we don'
<robert_ancell> t have the pain later when more apps use the new features
<pitti> robert_ancell: well, that would be great; I'd love to have the gtk3 stack available, so that we can build/test the latest upstream trunk stuff
<pitti> robert_ancell: thank!
<pitti> s
<robert_ancell> so, do you guys want me to upload gobject-introspection now and have you guys deal with any potential pain during the day or upload it my tomorrow morning?
<didrocks> I won't have the time to deal with that today personnaly, better to get it ready and see if seb128 has some free slots
<robert_ancell> didrocks, yeah, waiting for him.
<robert_ancell> is there anything special about how atk is stored in bzr?  I try to clone lp:~ubuntu-desktop/atk/ubuntu but it doesn't want to work
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: no
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: just the atk1.0 source package is all you need.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, can you pull lp:~ubuntu-desktop/atk/ubuntu?
<robert_ancell> I get "location is a repository"
<TheMuso> not a branch
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, oh, bizzare, now it shows up on code.lp.net - it did work the first time but gave me a big warning about incompatible branches
<TheMuso> heh
<robert_ancell> crazy lp
<robert_ancell> slomo, hey, I've got gobject-introspection 0.9 working on my system, what has Debian got planned about upgrading?
<slomo> robert_ancell: could go into experimental i guess
<slomo> robert_ancell: at least if there won't be any new typelib/gir changes
<robert_ancell> slomo, the problem seems to be you need everything running the same introspection version.  Don't know if they'll break it again.  The good news is things fail quite gracefully and the only apps I found that were affected were python-gobject ones
<slomo> robert_ancell: and all the gir1.0-X packages have to be renamed to gir1.1-X, yes
<robert_ancell> slomo, but the .gir files still install into /usr/share/gir-1.0 so you can't run them both at once
<slomo> robert_ancell: so they changed the version in incompatible ways but kept the old directory? that's bad...
<slomo> or did only the typelib ABI change?
<robert_ancell> slomo, I'm assuming the typelib api changed, but I haven't found a definite description of what changed/what the side-effects are.  But definitely no files have changed names/locations
<slomo> great
<didrocks> slomo: hey, do you think you will will have some time to merge libgee .symbols file despite the freeze? I think it's pretty dummy to get a divergence just for that.
<slomo> didrocks: i'll do it with next upload but it's not really important imho... all symbols currently have the same version anyway
<slomo> if new symbols are introduced later it will be important
<didrocks> slomo: right, just to know if you think it will do it for squeeze or not
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey, want to upgrade to gobject-introspection 0.9?
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<seb128> robert_ancell, not sure if we should do that or just stop doing any gir work
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you read the upstream discussion? they are not speaking about making gir only python3 and gtk3 now
<seb128> or rather considering doing that
<robert_ancell> seb128, ?
<robert_ancell> seb128, they like to make our lives hard...
<seb128> read recent "GNOME 3.0 in March 2011" on d-d-l
<robert_ancell> seb128, hmm, I have 0.9 working here - the value of us upgrading means we don't have so many problems with newer packages expecting it.  And we can get gnome-shell to work
<seb128> walters wrote that he wants the supported combinaison to be gtk2,python2,pygtk
<seb128> or python3,gtk3,gir
<robert_ancell> seb128, well, introspection is more than just GTK and Python
<seb128> right
<seb128> we don't have anything using the introspection yet I think
<robert_ancell> seb128, if they go that way then we make python-gobject stop using it and nothing is using it
<seb128> but yeah, we can as well have an updated platform
<seb128> does that change the abi version?
<seb128> upload if you want, I can handle the rebuilds for it today
<robert_ancell> seb128, I think it does - things don't work unless all their dependencies are upgraded (but fail gracefully if they aren't)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> can you upload your gir update?
<seb128> I will handle rebuilds
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, thanks
<seb128> np
<robert_ancell> seb128, I can compile GTK3 now :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> you are working on gtk3 then? ;-)
<seb128> I though it was not worth spending efforts on yet
<robert_ancell> seb128, didrocks asked me to look at gnome-shell, which then needed GTK3, so I had a quick look.  And that needs gobject-introspection 0.9 and I keep hitting packages that require it so I thought it was time to knock one of the roadblocks out!
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> (gnome-shell is currently broken for two reasons, one being the new mutter)
<seb128> didrocks, since when do you assign task to others?
<didrocks> seb128: I didn't assign task, I just asked if robert_ancell had the time to have a look :-)
<seb128> well debian did manage to update it using introspection 0.6
<seb128> we should just sync with then and keep our ld_library_path change
<didrocks> seb128: btw, the LD_LIBRARY_PATH for libmoz.js doesn't work last time I tried (last week)
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, I didn't notice that
<didrocks> there is a bug report about it
<seb128> didrocks, we might just need a rebuild for a new xulrunner version
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you check the debian pkg-gnome gtk3 package to start your work?
<robert_ancell> seb128, no
<seb128> ok
<seb128> slomo worked a bit on it there I think
<slomo> robert_ancell: sjoerd wanted to work on it too
<slomo> robert_ancell: missing right now is: a) dpkg-divert for the update-iconcache script, b) updated copyright file (have fun...), c) some changes for the .install files and d) updated symbols files
<slomo> then it should be ready
<robert_ancell> b) we need to kill those copyright files... they are so stupid
<slomo> yes
<robert_ancell> slomo, did they come from debian legal?
<robert_ancell> seb128, what is the svn http link?
<slomo> i don't know :)
<slomo> maybe you can autogenerate it in the case of gtk with licensecheck and some script to convert the output
<mvo> good morning kiwinote
<kiwinote> hi mvo
<slomo> robert_ancell: http://svn.debian.org/viewsvn/pkg-gnome/desktop/experimental/gtk+3.0
<slomo> bbl
<robert_ancell> slomo, they seem like a legal nightmare - they're probably all wrong and it seems like a bad idea for us to state the license of a project
<mvo> kiwinote: thanks for merging my stuff, there is a bit more to come
<robert_ancell> slomo, thanks
<kiwinote> mvo: sure, thanks for all the changes
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, all uploaded
<mpt> mvo, kiwinote, now that apt: is integrated into USC, is the apturl package removed from the Ubuntu seed?
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks
<seb128> robert_ancell, speaking of copyright files, you could perhaps give a try asking why we need those on some distro list
<robert_ancell> seb128, I figure we'll just bump version numbers on the other packages once gobject-introspection 0.9 is in the builders
<seb128> robert_ancell, right, I need to check if the abi change in which case we need to rename the gir
<seb128> gir1.1-...
<mvo> mpt: its not merged yet
<robert_ancell> seb128, there's no point as the files haven't changed names so you can't run both in parallel
<seb128> robert_ancell, I will handle it during my day no worry
<seb128> mvo, hey
<mvo> mpt: once there, gdebi and apturl can go
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> robert_ancell, well the binary name comes from the typelib dirname
<mpt> mvo, oh, so bug 426215 shouldn't be marked fixed then?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 426215 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "apt:package-name isn't handled by the Store when appropriate (affects: 4) (heat: 22)" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426215
<seb128> robert_ancell, I though they bumped the abi to 1.1
<seb128> robert_ancell, if they didn't easier for us ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, but everything still installs into gir-1.0
<seb128> ok so they didn't
<mvo> mpt: well, fix commited is correct, just not yet in trunk
<robert_ancell> I think they just went "1.0 was more of a beta, just update everything to 1.1"
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok
<seb128> robert_ancell, I will just do rebuilds or take the opportunity of the upload to push some other changes
<robert_ancell> seb128, but the thing is because nothing is really using it there aren't too many issues with doing a big upgrade.  The only broken thing I had was meld breaking between updating gobject-introspection and python-gobject.
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey, any update on moving to the latest udev?
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's a Keybuk's task
<robert_ancell> ok
<seb128> he said at the sprint he would do it once he figures why the update breaks things
<pitti> robert_ancell: I don't know more, sorry; haven't seen Keybuk in IRC for a while
<robert_ancell> pitti, np, thought you might have some inside info :)
<pitti> I'd love to see it updated, too
<seb128> I'm wondering what's going on with Keybuk
<seb128> I've not seen him really active this cycle
<seb128> I'm wondering if he's working offline on write next upstart or what
<robert_ancell> seb128, he's working on upstart right?
<seb128> writing
<seb128> robert_ancell, that's my guess
<mvo> kiwinote: just commited a small modification, please let me know and rename "_error_details" to a more appropriate name (if needed :)
<kiwinote> mvo: looking
<kiwinote> mvo: we need to distinguish between the PKG_STATE_UNKNOWN and PKG_STATE_ERROR because we a different layout for each case: if the package can not be found, then we hide the pkgstatusbar/description/appinfotable/screenshot, if the package does exist then we need to show these elements
<kiwinote> mvo: I think that the pkgstate is the best place to distinguish between the two cases, but if you have a better place, feel free to change it ;)
<mvo> kiwinote: aha, ok. I was confused because I thought that STATE unknown means a unkown state, not a unkown package
<mvo> kiwinote: maybe we can rename it into PKG_STATE_NOT_FOUND or _UNAVAILALBE or somesuch?
<kiwinote> mvo: yep, sounds a good idea
<mvo> kiwinote: yeah, the states are the right way
<mvo> kiwinote: cool
<kiwinote> mvo: while you're editing the branch, can you add 'if self._doc:' to the relevant places in the screenshot and thumbnail properties? thanks
<mvo> sure
<kiwinote> mvo: thanks
<mvo> kiwinote: ok, updated
<kiwinote> mvo: thanks, something broke with hiding the right page elements, so I'll just have a look why
<huats> morning
<mvo> kiwinote: hm, if that is the case, let me add a regression test for it (what element is it, screenshot)?
<kiwinote> mvo: just execute 'python software-center app'
<mvo> kiwinote: I added a test for this in r944, its currently failing and just tests the screenshot. if you could add the other elements to the test that would rock. you can run it by "(cd test; python test_gui.py SCTestGUI.test_show_unavailable"
<kiwinote> mvo: will do, thanks
<mvo> kiwinote: its not superquick unfortuantely because it waits until the pkgcache is read. you can speed it up by setting the Dir::state::lists line to uncommented
<mvo> kiwinote: great, thanks. I will stop working on the branch for now, just let me know when I can merge back :)
<kiwinote> mvo: yep ;)
<ronoc> bl8: I just upgraded banshee to 1.7.3-2ubuntu2
<ronoc> bl8: still no mpris or sound menu registration ?
<seb128> update-manager used to be able to estimate downloads, that was great ;-)
<mvo> seb128: *lalala*
<seb128> mvo, ;-)
<mvo> seb128: its a bit odd, required_download is currently 1.498e-316
<mvo> seb128: that is a bit small
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> or you got very efficient ;-)
<mvo> heh :) my downloader can download fractions of a bit!
<geser> mvo: are you working on quantum teleportation to transfer packages? :)
<mvo> heh :) I keep saying "its important to have goals!"
<mpt> mvo, kiwinote: Will the apturl + gdebi stuff be merged into trunk by Feature Freeze?
<mvo> seb128: should be fixed
<seb128> mvo, you rock
<mvo> mpt: we are working to make this happen
<mvo> thanks seb128 :)
<kiwinote> mvo: all the error handling should be working again in rev944
<kiwinote> mvo: one bit of apturl functionality that got lost in the merges is replacing '$kernel' with the kernel version. Did you want this in a different place, or can it go back in the init of Application()?
<mvo> kiwinote: it does not feel quite right there, but I can not think of a better place. there are two subsitutions (see the apturl parser). the other one is $distro iirc. it would be great to support both and if you could add a test for that into test/test_database.py
<slomo> alf__: your cairo patch doesn't add any new symbols?
<slomo> alf__: and what about new headers? maybe a libcairo-perf-utils-dev would be needed?
<mpt> mvo, can I remove all those lucid blueprint links from the USC spec now?
<alf__> slomo: hi! the headers were already shipped in libcairo2-dev.
<popey> do we install/enable popcon by default now that the installer no longer has an option to enable it?
<slomo> alf__: they are? cairo-script-interpreter.h?
<alf__> slomo: yes
<slomo> alf__: no new headers? ok...
<mvo> mpt: yes
<mpt> k
<alf__> slomo: there is a libcairo-script-interpreter2.symbols for the symbols.
<slomo> yes, saw it :)
<slomo> ok, i'll take that patch, thanks :)
<slomo> i'll upload it when next cairo release is there... should be soon
<alf__> slomo: and the auxiliary libraries shipped in cairo-perf-utils are used only for LD_PRELOADing, so it didn't make much sense to have symbols for them
<seb128> I will sync the next cairo from debian when it's uploaded
<slomo> seb128: it has to go through NEW ;)
<seb128> well I will take the vcs version and upload it if NEW takes a while ;-)
<alf__> slomo, seb128: thanks a lot both!
<alf__> slomo: which version of the patch are you going to use?
<slomo> alf__: the latest
<kiwinote> mvo: I pushed some fixes a little while ago, the tests are also added now
<devildante> everyone: is there any news about windicators?
<devildante> (sorry if it's not the right channel)
<mpt> mvo, sorry, where in the code do I find the XML file that does the categorization of packages?
<kiwinote> mpt: /data/software-center.menu.in
<mpt> ah, thanks kiwinote
<rickspencer3> hey seb128 thanks for sending the team meeting reminder
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<pitti> bonjour rickspencer3
<seb128> rickspencer3, you are supposed to be on holidays, not on IRC ;-)
<rickspencer3> well ...
<asac> pitti: is the workitem tracker thing from linaro still running on your host?
<rickspencer3> I have some work I need to do
<seb128> ok
<asac> pitti: jamie is gone this week and i somehow lost a spec from my tracker :(
<rickspencer3> I'll ask for my holidays back :)
<seb128> I was planning to lead the meeting so feel free to not count that as something you need to do today
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<rickspencer3> I may take you up on that
<seb128> ;-)
<asac> pitti: so i wonder if you still can see whats going on ... its https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/arm-m-telephony-stack and its owned by tom gall who is member of https://edge.launchpad.net/~arm-user-platforms ... but the spec doesnt show up here:
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/arm-user-platforms-ubuntu-10.10-beta.html
<pitti> asac: no, it has run on people.c.c. for ages
<asac> pitti: right. so i can see errors on my own?
<asac> e.g. where to look?
<pitti> hm, at least it's here: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/all.html#tom-gall
<asac> hmm. so something is wrong with the beta milestone?
<asac> syntax?
 * asac looks again
<asac> Work Items (ubuntu-10.10-beta):
<asac> that looks ok to me
<pitti> asac: you shold have gotten a mail on syntax errors, so that shold be ok
<asac> i am not sure i would get those mails. i think jamie pulled them over
<pitti> asac: the WI tracker keeps timing out these days since SpammapS added his "per-user reports of doom"
<pitti> asac: was this targetted/added only recently perhaps?
<asac> pitti: tom gall is new to the team and he got the assignment for the spec just before beta
<asac> err alpha3
<asac> ;)
 * asac tries to find out who spammaps is
<asac> oh spam filter? ... i dont understand. is sending out emails blocking?
<pitti> asac: Clint Byrum
<pitti> he submitted the per-user branch
<asac> ah
<asac> i assume someone is working on fixing it?
<pitti> I pinged him on IRC, but didn't get a response yet
 * ogra seems to see double graphs on http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-mobile.html
<ogra> like several are layered on top of each other
<asac> ogra: you are a multi-team ;)
 * pitti sets it to update only every 2 hours
<asac> ok ... i will check in a couple of hours
<asac> thx a bunch
<ogra> asac, heh
<pitti> asac: in the meantime, you could download the sqlite and check if it's any better there
<pitti> perhaps something is not right with the recursive membership detection
<pitti> hm, that shouldn't apply here, though
<pitti> Tom has one WI here: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/arm-ubuntu.html
<TheMuso> c
<asac> i am betting on the time out atm. lets see
<vish> seb128: hi , i mailed you a list of the papercuts i was mentioning earlier.
<vish>  [just mentioning that it doesnt get lost in all your bug mail :D  ]
<seb128> vish, hey, ok
<seb128> hum
<seb128> hey nessita
<seb128> seems unity doesn't start after today updates on my mini config
<seb128> GNOME still works and running unity under GNOME seems to work
<seb128> but selecting the UNE session leads to a background and a cursor
<didrocks> seb128: today's update involving an unity component?
<nessita> hello!
<seb128> I don't think so
<didrocks> hey nessita
<seb128> the new xorg stack and introspection
<didrocks> I still don't have the new xork stack (yeah, nvidia card… always the latest one to get the full transition done :))
<seb128> I'm on intel
<didrocks> seb128: I unfortunately can't have a look right now (in a long build), but I'll try without the new xorg stack first
<seb128> didrocks, don't bother, let's see if somebody else get the issue
<didrocks> ok
<pitti> didrocks: oh, does nouveau lag behind the ABI transition? or the proprietary one?
 * pitti wonders whether nouveau got 3D capabilities in maverick
<didrocks> pitti: proprietary ones… I still don't have 3D with nouveau in maverick with my chipset at least
<Chipaca> mvo: was the email from alecu enough for your needs?
<mvo> Chipaca: I have not started playing with the code, but the mail looks pretty good and complete
<Chipaca> mvo: ok, great. You know where to find us if you need us :)
<Chipaca> mvo: the branches that are missing should be landed in a few more minutes
<mvo> Chipaca: great, I hope to find time to play with it today, when will trunk hit the archive (the version in the archive seems to be a bit older)
<nessita> Chipaca, mvo: alecu's branch already landed and mine is just one review short, but that's being solved right now :-)
<mvo> nessita: nice
<Chipaca> mvo: I believe we'll have packages today; tomorrow if something breaks and we need to delay
<mvo> Chipaca: excellent
<Sarvatt> didrocks: 3D for nouveau is in the libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental package
<didrocks> Sarvatt: thanks for the info. I can't afford breaking my 3D right now, but I'll give it a shot
<Sarvatt> if you can't wait and need it nvidia-common that works with the new X is in the ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates PPA
<seb128> re
<Sarvatt> I take that back, the upload didnt go through this morning
<Sarvatt> now its uploading :D the 256.44 one in there just needed a no change rebuild
<glatzor> huhu mvo
<mvo> hey glatzor!
<mpt> didrocks, what's the status of the USC OneConf stuff?
<didrocks> mpt: the package is in universe. Apparently, U1 people get issues with desktopcouch syncing
<mpt> I don't see a branch from you on https://code.launchpad.net/software-center
<didrocks> mpt: it's a separate package (as it's a plugin)
<mpt> oh, because it's a plug-in?
<mpt> right
<didrocks> mpt: lp:oneconf
<didrocks> or just install oneconf package :)
<didrocks> mpt: but as desktopcouch as sync issues… :/
<mpt> Does this mean it's time for me to upgrade to Maverick?
<didrocks> mpt: not sure if you want to upgrade because of that. Technically, you only need the new USC and the latest update-notifier
<mpt> If it wasn't a plug-in, I'd think there should be a new "Share" menu containing the OneConf items plus the existing "Copy Web Link"
<didrocks> can still be easy to hook-up as a placeholder
<mpt> yes, but it would look silly as a placeholder :-)
<mpt> with only one item in it
<didrocks> right :-)
<didrocks> mpt: in any case, aquarius told me he will have a look at the sync side, apart from that, all seem to work well, if I can get some input from you, I'm sure there is a lot of design sync to fix (in a timely fashion for maverick, without the double gtktreeview for instance ;))
<mpt> double gtktreeview?
<didrocks> mpt: the one on the spec, where you have multiple nodes (don't know how to word it better): one for "additional packages", another one for "removed packages" and so on…
<mpt> Oh, the branches
<didrocks> the only missing item feature-wise is the show/hide technical items, there is apprently bug in USC, I didn't have the time to get a proper look at it
<aquarius> didrocks, just to keep you in the loop, we're working on it
<didrocks> aquarius: great! Are you still on holidays and connected on IRC, btw? :)
<aquarius> no. I am now working and connected on irc. Don't tell the boss I was working while on holiday :)
<didrocks> heh :)
<vish> ronoc: hi , your thoughts on Bug #594396 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 594396 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) ""Sound Effects" should not be the default tab in Sound Preferences (affects: 2) (heat: 75)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/594396
<ronoc> hi vish, I would tend to agree
<ronoc> vish: I think though we will need to visit this sound preferences dialogue thoroughly in cycles to come
<ronoc> also the sound preferences options leave alot to the imagination
<vish> ronoc: yeah , prefs isnt really complete , for the time being i think we can switch the tab?  could you comment on the bug?
<seb128> ronoc is not really the right one to comment on distro changes
<seb128> he's dx upstream for indicator-sound
<seb128> not doing ubuntu packaging work or gnome-media upstream
<vish> seb128: only the menu for the sound indicator needs a change there
<ronoc> I know David Bensimon is looking into all this area vish
<seb128> how is the indicator needing a change there?
<jpds> komputes: ↑
<vish> ronoc: neat!
<seb128> seems to me that the default tab should be changed in the capplet
<vish> seb128: instead of the first tab the applications tab is brought up , similar to how the backgrounds tab is brought up from the desktop
<seb128> not only when opened from the indicator
<ronoc> seb128: yes I think that is what Vish is suggesting
<seb128> ie the sound effect one should probably moved to the end
<seb128> ronoc, no, he's suggesting that the sound indicator does a --tab=something
<ronoc> seb128: okay sorry either way I think the default tab should not be the sound effect tab
<seb128> or rather --page=
<seb128> ronoc, right, same here
<seb128> I just think the right way to fix it is to move the sound effects tab to the end
<ronoc> seb128: agreed, there are other ways to pull up the gnome-media-preferences which user may use
<ronoc> *the
<vish> seb128: when a user is selecting the sound preferences it is different in different contexts , from a sound menu its more for other applications control , but from System> Prefs its for sound control
<vish> device , etc..
<seb128> do you think anybody open the mixer to change effects?
<seb128> that seems not the best default in any case to me
<vish> seb128: effects is a poor first tab , but that would be a different bug , IMO
<seb128> what should be the default tab?
<seb128> well could be
<seb128> depends on what should be the default when no option
<seb128> and what default you suggest for the indicator call
<vish> seb128: not sure i understand the Q ..
<seb128> well, what should be the default tab
<seb128> when opened from the menu
<seb128> when opened from the indicator
<vish> applications tab from the sound menu
<seb128> hum
<seb128> is that really useful?
<seb128> it says "no application doing or recording sound" there
<vish> try running a couple of applications and open up the tab..
<vish> from a sound menu you can see the running app , to control RB/banshee volume or reduce any other volume , you can just jump to that tab and choose the levels we want..
<seb128> hum, k
<seb128> I know how the tab work ;-)
<seb128> I just point that it can be a weird default if you don't play sound
<vish> hehe , i jsut just giving the user story :D
<vish> *was jsut
<seb128> I use that menu most of the time to switch to sound to an another device for making calls etc
<vish> "input" might be another contender , but that is less frequently used[unless you are constantly recording something] other than that there is a lot more sound can provide
<vish> sound prefs*
<komputes> vish ronoc: had not seen Bug #594396 until today
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 594396 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) ""Sound Effects" should not be the default tab in Sound Preferences (affects: 2) (heat: 73)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/594396
<pitti> seb128: did you hear any feedback about bug 553759 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 553759 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 4 other projects) "ubuntuone-preferences crashed with NoSuchKeyringError in __init__() (affects: 32) (dups: 9) (heat: 175)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553759
<pitti> seb128: that was the one with breaking in French or so?
<pitti> I'd like to move it to -updates, but so far we got zero feedback
<seb128> pitti, no, but I can try to get some
<seb128> hum, meeting time
<didrocks> hey o/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, didrocks, kenvandine, Riddell, pitti: hey
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<seb128> it's meeting time
 * kenvandine waves
<pitti> seb128: cheers
<Riddell> hi
<rodrigo_> any idea what '/usr/share/gir-1.0/DBus-1.0.gir: Incompatible version 1.0 (supported: 1.1)' means?
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<seb128> rodrigo_, it means the gir has not been rebuilt yet for gobject-introspection 0.9
<rodrigo_> a too new gobject-introspection?
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> rodrigo_, I'm in the process of doing those rebuilds
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3!
<rickspencer3> hey kenvandine
<seb128> so we had one action item
<seb128> [ACTION] chrisccoulson to check chromium rdepends and to figure what implication promoting it would have for security and contributors
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^ did you do that?
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, so what do I do with my package (http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53433406/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.ubuntuone-client_1.3.7-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz), will it get rebuilt, or do I need to submit a change so that it gets rebuilt?
<rodrigo_> oh, sorry, meeting time
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i raised a MIR for gyp
<chrisccoulson> which is needed to build chromium
<seb128> rodrigo_, I will retry it later on
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that's the only thing in universe it uses?
<chrisccoulson> for the contributor side, people who are currently contributing will need to apply for PPU permissions once it's in main
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, it looks like that's the only thing in universe
<chrisccoulson> there's already a MIR for chromium opened by persia some time ago
<chrisccoulson> but it's not complete yet
<chrisccoulson> and the security team had quite a few objections
<chrisccoulson> bug 522645 FYI
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 522645 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[MIR] chromium-browser (affects: 1) (heat: 31)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522645
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, thanks
<seb128> seems a tricky one to support
<chrisccoulson> for the maintenance side of things, i've been told they are going to be pushing out major versions every 6 weeks
<chrisccoulson> which is crazy
<seb128> do you think there is a way we could make the security team happy?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure. as long as we can do all the maintenance, then that will probably be ok
<seb128> we need to get somebody on board for it
<chrisccoulson> yeah :)
<seb128> I will check with rickspencer3 later on
<seb128> thanks chrisccoulson
<seb128> let's get moving
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, partner update?
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> UbuntuOne
<kenvandine> single signon client will be landing in maverick this week.
<kenvandine> i think software-center is depending on that
<kenvandine> Include a default message in evolution, explaining how to effectively use UbuntuOne LP: #615874
<kenvandine> Include a default note in Tomboy explaining tomboy note syncing with UbuntuOne LP: #615876
<kenvandine> Include a default bookmark in firefox for a UbuntuOne landing page LP: #615889
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, i think you already did the bookmark, thx!
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, yeah, that's done already
<seb128> kenvandine, is there any way those new bugs could be handled in a langpack friendly way?
<kenvandine> hummm... does tomboy and evolution already do that?
<Riddell> ubuntu-sso-client seems to lack any dependencies besides python, bit suspicious that
<seb128> no
<seb128> kenvandine, the default email is not using gettext, it ships static copies for each locale in the source
<kenvandine> eww
<seb128> kenvandine, so it means we would need a source upload for each translation change
<seb128> which I'm not sure I want to ack
<kenvandine> ok, i will talk to them about that
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, ^^ FYI
<kenvandine> moving onto DX
<kenvandine> some appmenu related stuff coming this week, hopefully including the Desktop menu
<vish> komputes: hey
<vish> oops!
<kenvandine> indicator-sound: mpris2 stuff, which we need to raise rhythbox from the indicator
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, hmm, ok
<kenvandine> so we can drop the appindicator patch from rb
<kenvandine> also some indicator-me related ido widget tweaks
<seb128> kenvandine, didn't the unity team said they want to keep it for the launchers?
<kenvandine> for quicklists
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> davidbarth said he didn't know if we did or not
<kenvandine> i think the plan for now is to drop it
<kenvandine> so we don't get the extra icon in the indicator
<kenvandine> the quicklists for rb isn't a must have, afaik
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> it was more of a "we have this for free" thing
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> does the "raise from rb" still depends on rb changes to support mpris2?
<kenvandine> maybe, we kind of need that
<kenvandine> but they haven't decided on the spec yet
<seb128> is somebody working on it?
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> or do we cross finger that upstream will do it?
<kenvandine> ronoc and some upstreams
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> if we don't get mpris2 in rb, we need to wedge in some hacks somehow to raise the window
<kenvandine> mpris2 will mean banshee and vlc though
<kenvandine> so that is good
<seb128> well
<seb128> would be better if our default player was working correctly ;-)
<kenvandine> yeah!
<kenvandine> indeed
<jcastro> the default player will be working on UNE. :D
<ronoc> kenvandine, yep i know, apparently mirsal is finalizing spec now
<kenvandine> haha
 * seb128 slaps jcastro
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> ronoc, thx
<kenvandine> that is all i have
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> questions?
<didrocks> kenvandine, seb128, rodrigo_ : FYI, the only way we found with dpm about the initial u1 email localization for evolution is a wiki page and call for translators… which isn't really flexible :/
<Riddell> can you fix ubuntu-sso-client
<rodrigo_> didrocks, right
<seb128> what is broken about it?
<Riddell> 17:41 < Riddell> ubuntu-sso-client seems to lack any dependencies besides python, bit suspicious that
<kenvandine> Riddell, missing deps?
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, ^^
<rodrigo_> Riddell, nessita is doing a new package today, so I'll let her know about it
<rodrigo_> what deps are missing?
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> I don't know, I've never used it
<seb128> thanks kenvandine
<seb128> Riddell, kubuntu update?
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, make sure it works on kubuntu :-D
<rodrigo_> yeah
<Riddell>  - KDE SC 4.5.0 got delayed due to too many bugs, just released this afternoon, packages all in the archive
<Riddell>  - Alpha 3 out and in reasonable alpha shape
<Riddell>  - New ubiquity branch scares me, lots of Kubuntu work going to have to go into porting those changes over now
<seb128> do the ubiquite changes break the kubuntu installer?
<seb128> or it's just catching up on design changes to do?
<Riddell> yes it looks like it's broken, although I was a bit scared to try it on my installed system, I need to set up virtualbox and look closer
<Riddell> so I expect that'll keep me busy
<Riddell>  - KDE SC 4.5.0 got delayed due to too many bugs, just released this afternoon, packages all in the archive
<Riddell>  - Alpha 3 out and in reasonable alpha shape
<Riddell> oh, doh
<Riddell> also some DX updates due, amarok mpris and dbusmenu patch update to Qt
<seb128> did you get the amarok mpris support in maverick yet?
<Riddell> we did but then it disappeared, I probably forgot to put it into the bzr archive, I'll fix that shortly
<seb128> ok, thanks
<seb128> that will make ronoc happy ;-)
<seb128> questions for Riddell?
<ronoc> Riddell, excellent thx
<seb128> thanks Riddell
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<ronoc> Riddell, I think agateau might have some time next week to see if he can upgrade your mpris support to work with mpris2
<seb128> didrocks, news in the UNE world? ;-)
<didrocks> of course :-)
<didrocks> New unity release this week, not a lot of new features, but more on transitions:
<didrocks> notably, we got new mutter and clutter, with added love of battery power saving and rendering optimization.
<didrocks> This release is brought to you with the new zeitgeist, making extensions possible. Note than now the FTS (Full Text Search) is a separate package (zeitgeist-fts-extension) and no more a patch but a new package.
<didrocks> For that package, the MIR is done (bug #614327), and I just wait for the package to be promoted to main to make both unity places depend on it. Until then, the search is semi-broken in unity ATM.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614327 in zeitgeist-extensions (Ubuntu) "[MIR] zeitgeist-extensions (affects: 1) (heat: 1632)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614327
<seb128> asac, ^ can we get that mir reviewed?
<didrocks> (should be straightforward, it's a small python script)
<asac> hmm. zeitgeist i remember
<asac> didnt we approve that already?
<asac> oh extension
<didrocks> asac: yeah, this was a distro-patch on zeitgeist first, and the new version can get proper extension support
<didrocks> asac: so, you likely already had a look at that code, it's just now that it's separate :)
<seb128> questions for didrocks?
<seb128> didrocks, btw you will probably need a rebuild in the unity stack for the gobject introspection update tomorrow
<seb128> it wants to remove it locally when I remove libgirepository1.0-0
<didrocks> seb128: can we rather want on thursday's update?
<seb128> didrocks, as you want, I'm just saying that those changes have been uploaded
<didrocks> wait*
<seb128> it should just be a rebuild
<seb128> didrocks, I will see if I can just do it
<didrocks> well, I'll have a look on what is dep on it (most of it IIRC), and see if I can get some time for that
<didrocks> seb128: should be easy, I'll try to keep tomorrow morning for that
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> no question about UNE?
<didrocks> yw :)
<seb128> so let's move on
<seb128> no software-center update this week due to holidays
<seb128> so release status
<seb128> we got past alpha3 now
<seb128> everybody got his workitems on http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-10.10-beta.html in shape right?
<seb128> the feature freeze is in 2 days
<seb128> if you have things which are late let me know
<seb128> it's time to get changes in
<seb128> is anybody late on features?
<seb128> didrocks, ideally banshee by default should land this week in UNE
<seb128> didrocks, not sure if you plan to get oneconf in by default?
<didrocks> yeah, so two WI closed, just before FF :)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, but that can wait after FF, right?
<seb128> kenvandine, I think the empathy change should land this week as well
 * kenvandine whistles innocently
<seb128> lol
<kenvandine> yeah, i really hope so :)
<didrocks> seb128: I would prefer having a working desktopcouch to get people testing it. I can only say "work for me ©" :)
<seb128> didrocks, well, seems those are feature to me
<seb128> that's a valid point
<seb128> ok, let's say it's blocked on u1
<didrocks> seb128: we can already get it into main, I can write the MIR tomorrow
<seb128> didrocks, would be nice, thanks
<didrocks> ok, will do that, thanks :)
<seb128> ok, that's about it from me I think
<seb128> does anybody has any extra item?
<seb128> questions?
<chrisccoulson> is everyone getting to UDS on the sunday, or do we get accomodation if we arrive on saturday?
<chrisccoulson> actually
<chrisccoulson> i could check the wiki ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, just write the days you are there
<pitti> chrisccoulson: arriving on Saturday is quite common
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you will get accomodation on saturday
<pitti> chrisccoulson: just say that you arrive on Sat
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, the saturday flights for me are significantly cheaper ;)
<seb128> it's often less expensive to get flights over a weekend and people like to get over jetlag
<pitti> chrisccoulson: same here; silly "saturday night" rule
<pitti> btw, does anyone here go to Plumber's the week afterwards?
<pitti> I will
<seb128> I don't
<seb128> but I need to check if there is a dxsprint before UDS
<seb128> they were speaking about doing it in London around release time rather
<pitti> well, I guess I'm the u{dev,disks,power} etc. guy here
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I think you are the only one who should get there here :)
<pitti> Keybuk will as well
<seb128> oh, while I think about it
<seb128> ttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/DesktopTestingProgram
<seb128> ups
<seb128>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/DesktopTestingProgram
<seb128> ^ new desktop testing program, they have a team and a mailing list
<seb128> if some of you feel like joining to help replying to the issues tester find
<didrocks> I had already a look at all the testcases, sounds great :)
<seb128> that should not be a lot of work
<seb128> but just when there is a testing round replying to questions on whether things are known issue
<seb128> or where to report them etc
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I think that's it for this week
<seb128> thanks everybody
<seb128> didrocks, indeed ;-)
<didrocks> thanks everybody :)
<chrisccoulson> good timing, my laptop has just decided to stop working ;)
<seb128> let's go back to fixing introspection
<didrocks> seb128: I have OOo 3.2.1 final building there (for still some time I guess), if all goes well and I don't find any issue installing it, should I dput it directly to maverick or in a ppa first?
<seb128> didrocks, I would say maverick
<seb128> it's still early in the cycle and I doubt you will get lot of testing in a ppa
<didrocks> seb128: ok, thanks :)
<pitti> oh, didrocks maintains OO.o now? nice
<seb128> pitti, ...
<seb128> pitti, I'm not sure he will like this joke ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i'd like to do something like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/DesktopTestingProgram for mozilla updates
<seb128> but he nicely stepped up to do the update which was pending for a while
<pitti> didrocks: anyway, thanks a lot for getting that update. .1 is much awaited
<seb128> so everybody pay him a beer at next uds
<didrocks> seb128, pitti : after two days of cleaning the package, I'm not sure as well :)
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pitti back
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs seb128 as well ;)
<pitti> seb128: JFYI, I'm on vac tomorrow (train ride); mobile etc. is operational, just in case
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks
<didrocks> pitti: have a safe travel!
<seb128> pedro_, could you get bug #553759 tested?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 553759 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 4 other projects) "ubuntuone-preferences crashed with NoSuchKeyringError in __init__() (affects: 32) (dups: 9) (heat: 175)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553759
<Chipaca> mvo: any news re USC?
<devildante> mvo: can you look at bug 601127?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601127 in update-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "don't hide treeview and notebook when some package is avialable but not installabel (affects: 1) (heat: 96)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601127
<kenvandine> didrocks, i suppose introspection problems is what is breaking unity?
<devildante> mvo: it seems to have a simple patch that applies well to update-manager
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, we discuss that in the meeting
<didrocks> kenvandine: depends on which kinds of break, of course :)
<devildante> mvo: and should resolve the bug without any regressions
<seb128> kenvandine, can you try if a mutter rebuild fix it?
<seb128> didrocks, the meeting breakage was a different one
<didrocks> seb128: it was try to "remove", right?
<kenvandine> i can try
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> which breakage do you think about that mutter rebuild will fix?
<kenvandine> seb128, fails to build
<seb128> didrocks, kenvandine: robert_ancell screwed
<kenvandine> /usr/share/gir-1.0/Gdk-2.0.gir: Incompatible version 1.0 (supported: 1.1)
<kenvandine> make[5]: *** [Meta-2.31.gir] Error 1
<seb128> he didn't rename libgirepository1.0-0 to libgirepository1.0-1
<seb128> but the soname changes
<seb128> so I had to make libgirepository1.0-1 conflicts with libgirepository1.0-0 now
<didrocks> argh, so still linked to the gir changed
<seb128> well the gir binaries don't use the lib directly
<seb128> only the interpreter needs a rebuild
<didrocks> so, if you fix this, no need for rebuild on our side (for the breakage at least, not the transition)
<seb128> kenvandine, you need to upgrade your gir1.0-gdk...
<seb128> I'm rebuilding those in other
<seb128> didrocks, well gir don't need rebuilds
<kenvandine> ok, i'll do that locally to for testing
<seb128> kenvandine, it's built on launchpad, you can grab the deb
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> didrocks, libmutter depends on libgirepository1.0-0
<seb128> didrocks, so I guess it uses the api directly
<seb128> didrocks, that's why I suggested rebuilding it
<didrocks> seb128: and as the package wasn't renamed on the soname bump, we have an ABI breakage, right?
<seb128> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> ok, understood :)
<seb128> kenvandine, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/gdk-pixbuf/2.21.6-2ubuntu5
<seb128> didrocks, well a rebuild might be enough
<kenvandine> got it, already rebuilding mutter
<didrocks> seb128: let's hope that. I'll give it a try tomorrow morning. Have to get dinner now before my family becomes angry :) (and in any case, with OOo building, my laptop is almost unuseful)
<seb128> didrocks, can you do a no change upload from mutter if you have the source with a build-dep on current? libgirepository1.0-dev
<seb128> it's 0.9.3-0ubuntu2
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> seb128: sure can do that, don't you want me to test it localy first?
<seb128> let's wait to see how kenvandine's rebuild goes
<didrocks> ok
<kenvandine> actually i don't have the right version of libgirepository1.0-dev
 * kenvandine goes to get that
<seb128> kenvandine, rebuild on 0.9.3-0ubuntu1 should work locally
<seb128> kenvandine, but you might miss some other gir rebuilds
<seb128> chain of depends need to be rebuilt in other
<seb128> other -> order
<didrocks> well, clutter too needs rebuild
<seb128> didrocks, right, I'm doing it locally now
<didrocks> so, I have to dep mutter on that version of clutter :)
<seb128> I got blocked because it needed json-glib to rebuild
<didrocks> hum, ok, that's a fun game…
<seb128> well I've uploaded that one
<seb128> now clutter builds
<mvo> devildante: looks good, will merge that
<didrocks> ok, so, I need to dep on the right lib* for everything on mutter
<mvo> Chipaca: not yet :/
<devildante> mvo: wait, I will group some patches into a branch
<seb128> didrocks, or just upload and we will give a retry later on
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I'm just depending on the right libgirepository1.0-dev and clutter (-0ubuntu3 right?) at least
<mvo> devildante: cool, even better
<kenvandine> seb128, i had the same build failure with 0.9.3-0ubuntu1
<seb128> didrocks, >> 0ubuntu3
<seb128> didrocks, or >= 0ubuntu4
<seb128> kenvandine, error?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah :)
<kenvandine> 	mv $pwd/Meta-2.31.gir.tmp2 $pwd/Meta-2.31.gir
<kenvandine> /usr/share/gir-1.0/Gdk-2.0.gir: Incompatible version 1.0 (supported: 1.1)
<kenvandine> rebuilding with 0ubuntu2
<kenvandine> same error
<seb128> kenvandine, dpkg -l | grep gir | grep gdk
<kenvandine> 2.21.6-2ubuntu5
<seb128> weird
 * kenvandine updated the libs that go with it, but doubt that will help
<seb128> oh
<seb128> you need the -dev
<seb128> it has the typelib
<kenvandine> ah... yeah
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> so that should help :)
<seb128> ups
<seb128> the other way around
<seb128> it has the .gir
<didrocks> uploaded and branch pushed. I'll really go for dinner now, I'm staying connected if you need me after that :)
<kenvandine> nope... same error
<seb128> kenvandine, with the -dev?
<seb128> very weird
<kenvandine> ibgdk-pixbuf2.0-dev                   2.21.6-2ubuntu5
<kenvandine> let me try to rebuild libgwibber, it should fail too
 * micahg wanted to ask you about that package seb128
<kenvandine> yup
<seb128> I need to run for dinner
<micahg> the .la file is required to build gnome-chemistry-utils
<kenvandine> later seb128, enjoy
<seb128> micahg, grep for gdk_pixbuf in the *.la installed
<seb128> the ones mentionning gdk-pixbuf should be rebuilt to drop that one
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<micahg> seb128: got it, thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> i just had to drop a la file from librest to get tracker to build
<kenvandine> seb128, the version number needs to be bumped in all the .gir files
 * kenvandine doesn't know why rebuilding doesn't bump the version
<kenvandine> <repository version="1.0"
<kenvandine> bumping that to 1.1 makes it get to the next one
 * kenvandine is a huge pile of bustedness
<kenvandine> oh... it isn't gdk-pixbuf now... it is Gdk
<kenvandine> so a rebuild does fix it :)
<dobey> did something change recently with gobject introspection stuff in maverick?
<kenvandine> dobey, yes... today...
<seb128> dobey, read backlog
<kenvandine> lots of brokeness
<seb128> kenvandine, did you have to do source changes?
<kenvandine> seb128, so gir-repository and gtk need rebuilding too
<kenvandine> no
<seb128> kenvandine, gtk is already rebuilding
<seb128> kenvandine, gir-repository is waiting on webkit and some others
<dobey> ah ok
<seb128> kenvandine, how did you fix it?
<kenvandine> my system's deps are all screwed up right now... so i can't build locally
<kenvandine> i didn't really, just tweak the version in the gir file and other things seem to work
<kenvandine> so everything with a repository version of 1.0 seems busted
<seb128> right
<dobey> fun times
<seb128> dobey, well gir rdepends are small
<seb128> it's going to be sorted in a few hours
<dobey> seb128: yeah. someone was asking me to look at the FTBFS for ubuntuone-client, so i just wanted to check whether it was us or not :)
<dobey> seb128: thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, I don't get it
<seb128> kenvandine, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53433744/libgdk-pixbuf2.0-dev_2.21.6-2ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<seb128> has version="1.1
<kenvandine> that one is fine
<seb128> version="1.1"
<seb128> well you said it's not before
<kenvandine> the next failure was Gdk-2.0
<kenvandine> not GdkPixbuf
<seb128> oh, gdk
<seb128> doh
<seb128> sorry
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> yeah, so you need to wait on the gtk rebuild
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> and gir-repository too
 * kenvandine is downgrading stuff to a state where he can work on telepathy-indicator again :)
<seb128> right
<pedro_> seb128, yes, looking at it now
<seb128> pedro_, thanks
<chrisccoulson> does everyone else have the issue with GDM not showing a user list in maverick?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i just did an update and got no users listed in GDM. when i restarted GDM, i got a user list back, but it thought i was already logged in ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll try and debug it after dinner and figure out why :
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, seems to be a race
<seb128> there is a bug open about it
<seb128> I get it sometimes as well
<seb128> I've just pinged upstream about it in case they have a clue
<seb128> thanks for the reminder
<seb128> the bug has a warning about no valid shell
<chrisccoulson> yw ;)
<seb128> could be a race something in the user loading
<pitti> good night everyone
<highvoltage> good night pitti
<didrocks> seb128: did you upload clutter? I don't see it in -changes
<seb128> didrocks, no, I was waiting on json-glib to be published
<seb128> it will fail otherwise
<seb128> didrocks, I've done it now since the previous publisher is done, let's see how it goes
<didrocks> seb128: oh ok, no explicit build-dep on the -dev package? Well, that's true that bumping everything is a mess :/
<didrocks> great ;)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I'm not a fan of artificial build-depends just to depwait
<didrocks> seb128: sounds right, at least, mutter will build when it should, but yeah, it's really artificial and not according to configure.ac
<didrocks> can I help in any way on that tonight? (otherwise, I will go see my family :))
<seb128> didrocks, no, you should see your familly, stop working ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: for once, I will follow your piece of advice then :-)
<didrocks> have a good evening everyone!
<seb128> 'night didrocks
<didrocks> thanks, you too seb128
<vish> seb128: Bug #615793 is in gnome-bluetooth or ..?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615793 in hundredpapercuts (and 1 other project) "For each file received over bluetooth, a dialog is opened and must be dismissed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615793
<seb128> I guess it is yes
<vish> seb128: thanks.
<seb128> yw
<chrisccoulson> micahg - are we using the right branding for the FF4.0 dailies? i just downloaded a mozilla nightly, and they use the minefield branding
<chrisccoulson> oops
<chrisccoulson> wrong channel ;)
<TheMuso> Good morning.
<RAOF> Howdie
<RAOF> Gah.  Stupid gdm bug.
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-11
 * TheMuso hasn't upgraded, so not experiencing it.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Do you use pulse much/listen to audio much in maverick?
<RAOF> A certain amount.
<RAOF> I still haven't got around to setting up my stereo system after moving, so I don't yet do the more fancy stream-over-wifi that I did in Sydney.
<RAOF> Apart from volume being muted each time I start my session, everything seems to be working.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Oh thank you. thats what I was goign to ask about.
<TheMuso> RAOF: I get that too, and I have a theory about that, which I am not sure how to test.
<RAOF> What's the theory?
<TheMuso> RAOF: But I can tell you if you were to kill pulse running as your user before you restarted, your data would be saved and your next session would have sound.
<TheMuso> Basically, when you restart, pulse gets a SIGINT/SIGTERM, and starts to save its data, but it gets hit with a SIGKILL before it finishes what it needs to do.
<TheMuso> This is not an ALSA problem, and as I siad, if you kill pulse before restarting, the data is saved properly.
<TheMuso> gah typing
<RAOF> Heh.  Took me a couple of passes to spot the mistake :)
<RAOF> Would you like me to confirm that behaviour for you?
<TheMuso> RAOF: If you don't mind. Firstly confirm that you kill pulse and your volume data is saved properly first I think
<TheMuso> RAOF: I have a bug number, let me dig it up.
<RAOF> I'll do it when I restart for updates.
<TheMuso> ok cool thanks.
<TheMuso> RAOF: bug 592016
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 592016 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] Sound is always muted on startup; unmuting makes the volume at lowest level (affects: 11) (dups: 1) (heat: 104)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592016
<TheMuso> Hrm no nvidia driver updates yet, so I have to either wait, or switch back to Nouveau.
<RAOF> tselliot was working on an upload last night; it looked like he'd got all his ducks in a row, but it hasn't been uploaded yet.
<TheMuso> np
 * RAOF looks forward to blowing away this btrfs and replacing it with ext4 tonight, so that updates don't kill performance for quite so long.
<TheMuso> heh
<chrisccoulson> i'm seriously disappointed. i updated my laptop today, and despite the warnings, X still works!
<chrisccoulson> i was expecting it to break!
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: You waited too long.  If you'd done it 24 hours earlier there would have been a period when apt-get would want to remove xorg, ubuntu-desktop, that sort of thing :)
<chrisccoulson> RAOF - ah, i shouldn't have waited then ;)
 * micahg feels better for not upgrading till after X 1.9 transition :)
<TheMuso> Where does one's personal gstetings data get stored, i.e in which subdir of the home dir?
<TheMuso> gsettings even
<lifeless> .config ?
<TheMuso> Looked there, but nothing looks obviously gsettings-ish.
<RAOF> Do we have anything that's using gsettings?  Presumably the answer is yes.
<RAOF> My guess would be ~/.config/dconf
<TheMuso> empathy does
<RAOF> That certainly contains a binary blob called “user”
<TheMuso> RAOF: nothing there with that name. I just changed some settings in empathy and closed it.
<RAOF> TheMuso: Any idea why I appear to have two separate pulseaudio processes running?
<TheMuso> RAOF: One for gdm?
<RAOF> I'm not running gdm.
<RAOF> Both are running as my user.
<TheMuso> whaa
<TheMuso> No idea.
<TheMuso> RAOF: how are you checking?
<RAOF> htop.
<RAOF> There are two separate pulseaudio processes, with distinct PIDs and distinct nice values.
<TheMuso> Are they both pulseaudio, or is one pulseaudio-gconf-helper?
<TheMuso> i.e I have one pulseaudio, and run gconf-helper which is part of pulse.
<TheMuso> Oh and seems gsettings is currently usig the memory backend.
<Chipaca> has there been a regression that would make gnome keyring throw ioerrors again?
<Chipaca> we're seeing that and are wondering about it :(
<Chipaca> nessita: I know! let's switch to kwallet
<RAOF> No, they're both listed as /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<TheMuso> RAOF: no idea then.
<RAOF> It could well be an artefact of the way I've worked around not being able to login via gdm.
<TheMuso> possibly.
<Sarvatt> RAOF: press H
<RAOF> Sarvatt: To make gdm work?
<Sarvatt> to make it hide the other pulseaudio thread :)
<RAOF> Oh, no.  It's not a separate thread.
<RAOF> (I can see the two separate threads of one of the processes separately)
<Sarvatt> TheMuso: the nvidia-current thats going in maverick is in https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates it requires adding Option "IgnoreABI" "True" to the serverflags section in xorg.conf though to work with xserver 1.9 :(
<Sarvatt> but at least it works!
<TheMuso> Yay. Failed upgrade due to libgirepository breakage/override issues.
 * TheMuso updates his mirror
<Sarvatt> its fixed on any mirror? been broken all day here
<RAOF> Yeah, still broken here.
<RAOF> Well, unless it got fixed in the hour between me starting the update and the update actually finishing.
<Sarvatt> slightly less here now than before, only wants to remove epiphany-browser gnome-games libgirepository1.0-0 libseed0 lightsoff seed swell-foop
<Sarvatt> it was epiphany-browser gnome-games libgirepository1.0-0 libmutter-private0 libseed0 lightsoff mutter netbook-launcher seed swell-foop ubuntu-netbook unity before
<TheMuso> heh
<RAOF> Oh, it didn't try to remove unity for me.
<Sarvatt> guessing that was just because of mutter
 * ajmitch didn't have any problems after upgrading python-gobject
<ajmitch> but it's not like I have much installed beyond the default desktop packages
<Sarvatt> python-gobject wants to remove all of that too
<ajmitch> perhaps a few other things depend on libgirepository1.0-0, as it was removed & replaced with libgirepository1.0-1 for me
<RAOF> Alright.  Let's play “kill pulseaudio before restarting”
<TheMuso> Yeah. My problem is that both those packages own the same file, but obviously there is no conflicts/replaces etc to resolve that.
<TheMuso> Or is there...
<ajmitch> there's an exact match on 0.9.3-0ubuntu1
<TheMuso> Hrm there is conflicts/replaces.
<ajmitch> so if you had an earlier libgirepository1.0-0 installed, it won't conflict/replace
<TheMuso> Right
<TheMuso> That may be it
<ajmitch> most likely, should be an easy fix
<ajmitch> and then the others (mutter, epiphany-browser) get to be rebuilt, yay
<TheMuso> Is it known that dconf and dconf editor from dconf-tools crash horribly?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, dconf problems?
<ajmitch> robert_ancell: to fix up gir-repository, is it as simple as changing the 1.0 references to 1.1 in the .gir files?
<ajmitch> it's somewhat broken
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Trying to have a play with dconf/dconf-editor from dconf-tools and they crash. Not a biggy atm, just wanted a peak.
<robert_ancell> ajmitch, yes, I've uploaded that change
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, they work for me, are you fully upgraded?
<robert_ancell> ajmitch, (the same change was made in gir-repository git)
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Should be, as I said its no real bother atm.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, that's weird though.  what sort of errors are you getting?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, if you run gcalctool, change the mode, and then restart does the mode stay the same?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I am talking about the dconf and dconf-editor binaries from gconf-tools.
<TheMuso> s/gconf-tools/dconf-tools/
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, yes, is dconf working otherwise?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Yes, empathy seems to be fine with it.
<ajmitch> robert_ancell: sorry for bothering, I'm obviously too slow :)
<robert_ancell> ajmitch, np
<robert_ancell> :)
<didrocks> good morning
<robert_ancell> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> hey robert_ancell :)
<robert_ancell> didrocks,  is mutter working well for you now? sorry about that
<didrocks> robert_ancell: can't test right now. I think it should. I'll have a proper test later. no worry ;)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, If I don't see seb128 before he starts, can you remind him to look at the libgirepository package he made - the two versions contain the same files
<didrocks> robert_ancell: sure, I will
<didrocks> RAOF: I see that a lot of people are complaining about the new X server and nvidia proprietary driver, known issue?
<RAOF> didrocks: Yeah; tselliot's got a new nvidia proprietary driver (at some advanced stage of) ready, which works against the new X server.
<didrocks> RAOF: there is no Break: against the old one? (the one not compatible with the new X server?)
<didrocks> RAOF: or are all people not reading the "partial upgrgade" thing?
<RAOF> The old one should be Depend-ing on something that the new X server doesn't provide.
<RAOF> We've been propagating  some changes in the way Debian handles the dependencies, the goal of which is to make it easier for apt to upgrade in situations where there's a valid solution.
<didrocks> RAOF: hum, I can upgrade my X server there without any nvidia update… So, the provides: doesn't seem to work :/
<RAOF> It used to offer the “solution” of removing all of X more frequently than it should be.
<didrocks> yes, but if I can upgrade normally and break my machine there… ;)
<didrocks> can I check something to see what's not going well and why it doesn't wait for the new driver?
<RAOF> It would appear to be a packaging bug in nvidia-current.
<didrocks> is it linked to Provides: xserver-xorg-video-7 ?
<RAOF> It *should* be Depend-ing on _something_ X related :) (preferably xserver-xorg-video-abi-8.0)
<didrocks> ok, I see no such depends :)
<didrocks> can you see that with tseliot? It's too late for now but for next time :)
<didrocks> I can't blame the user on the French forum for not reading the "partial upgrade" this time ;)
<didrocks> I just can say "it's an unstable release, do not rely on it" ;)
<didrocks> (and ok, I'm waiting before upgrading!)
<RAOF> You should be able to add "Option" "IgnoreABI" "true" to xorg.conf to make the nvidia driver work.
<RAOF> (At least, that's my understanding)
<didrocks> RAOF: yeah, people get that workaround on the forum
<didrocks> so, it should work
<didrocks> but I can wait :)
<didrocks> Do you want to break your graphical output? [Y/n]
<RAOF> Looks like fglrx is also a little messed up.
<RAOF> Depends: libxext6 (>= 0)
<RAOF> Hah.
<didrocks> hum :-)
<RAOF> That's a pretty easy dependency to satisfy :)
<didrocks> you never know… Did someone try foo -2.24? ;)
<didrocks> that can be… an interesting experience!
<RAOF> :)
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> en forme?
<didrocks> ça va ;) OOo a planté à cause d'un symbol file pas à jour, donc je reprends le build ce matin avec dpkg-buildpackage -nc, ordi toujours à plat :) mais ça va! et toi?
<seb128> lol
<seb128> ca va
<seb128> worked a bit late for those gir rebuilds
<seb128> did that fix unity or not?
<didrocks> seb128: well, as I'm still in build mode, I can't easily switch sessions :/ I have to take my scratchbox to make some tests today
<seb128> didrocks, don't bother I will upgrade now to see how it goes
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, hello mr broke everything so the european guys have something to do during their day ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, :)
<robert_ancell> seb128, the package renaming you did broke upgrades, not sure what to do about that
<seb128> robert_ancell, did it? how?
<robert_ancell> seb128, because both versions contain the same files
<seb128> well I used a conflicts,replaces
<robert_ancell> seb128, weird, I upgraded my mini and it borked installing the -1 version
<seb128> but it should conflict only with your buggy build
<seb128> not with 0.6
<seb128> since the soname changed
<robert_ancell> the mini didn't have my build on it
<seb128> what file conflicted?
<seb128> the sonames changed from .0 to .1
<robert_ancell> /usr/lib/libgirepository-1.0.so.1.0.0
<seb128> there should be no file conflict
<seb128> you didn't have 0.9.3-0ubuntu1?
<robert_ancell> no
<robert_ancell> keep an eye out for it anyway
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, weird, it was libgirepository-1.0.so.0.0.0 in 0.6
<seb128> can you check in /var/log/dpkg.log
<seb128> what version was upgraded to what
<seb128> ie grep libgir /var/log/dpkg.log
<robert_ancell> ok
<robert_ancell> booting it now..
<seb128> thanks
<robert_ancell> 0.6.14-1ubuntu1
<seb128> hum, ok
<robert_ancell> ajmitch had a similar problem - not sure if he got the buggy version first though
<seb128> I will check
<seb128> I might just conflicts on the previous version
<seb128> you are right
<seb128> the libeverything and the marshallingtest were already using .1
<seb128> doh
<robert_ancell> they like to make our lives hard! :)
<ajmitch> hm?
<ajmitch> oh, the conflicts/replaces
<seb128> robert_ancell, I will take the debian change
<lifeless> breaks plox
<lifeless> :)
<seb128>    * Install Everything-1.0 and GIMarshallingTests-1.0 typelib in new
<seb128>      gir1.0-everything-1.0 package (Closes: #550478)
<seb128> robert_ancell, ^ that will avoid the issue
<robert_ancell> seb128, heh, that Everything file likes to cause us problems - we spent ages trying to decide where it lived
<seb128> I meant to backport the debian change when they did it
<seb128> that would have avoided the conflict
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, I was thinking - we're really screwed when gi does upgrades - all t he packages I looked at that install gir files have gir-1.0 hardcoded into them.  So they better be happy with the current filenames.
<robert_ancell> s/filenames/binary format/
<geser> looks like there is no need to file a bug about the libgirepository1.0-1 install issue
<seb128> you people should use update-manager :p
<seb128> it overwrite conflicts
<seb128> robert_ancell, that's maybe why the directory didn't change with the abi version?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, because it is the individual packages that choose the install location.  We might need to dh magic if they change it in the future
<robert_ancell> gtg, see you guys tomorrow
<robert_ancell> to use some dh magic
<mvo> kiwinote: good morning! I just checked your deb-files branch, nice fixes. but it appears there is a test failing when I run test_database.py. - please re-merge and double check, but tests should be fixed
<mvo> now
<seb128> robert_ancell, have fun, see you tomorow
<kiwinote> mvo: hi
<kiwinote> mvo: is the test that is failing the self.assertEqual(len(db), 6) one?
<mvo> kiwinote: I had the one about "expensive gem" failing
<mvo> kiwinote: state was "NOT_FOUND" when it should be "NEEDS_PURCHASE"
<kiwinote> mvo: thanks, the rest looks fine
<mvo> kiwinote: so you have a new failure? or what do you mean with "the rest" ?
<kiwinote> mvo: sorry, I meant that I had tested all the changes
<mvo> kiwinote: ok :) thanks!
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, i'm good thanks. how are you?
<seb128> I'm fine thank you
<ronoc> seb128: did an upgrade this morning and now my login screen is pretty unresponsive
<ronoc> did you hear of any problems
<seb128> ronoc, like no user listed?
<seb128> ronoc, or...?
<ronoc> seb128: it basically show the name of the machine, doesn't get to listing users
<ronoc> the mouse works but i have to hard reset
<seb128> known issue
<seb128> seems to be a race
<seb128> you can switch to a vt and sudo restart gdm
<seb128> bug #614810
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614810 in gdm (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gdm displays no user at startup in Ubuntu Maverick (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 34)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614810
<seb128> ronoc, it doesn't happen every time
<ronoc> seb128: for me it is
<ronoc> seb128: I found a crash report for _usr_bin_do-release-upgrade
<seb128> ronoc, that's a different bug
<seb128> ronoc, did you try restarting gdm?
<ronoc> will try now
<ronoc> bbiab
<kiwinote> mvo: sometime during the merges we started getting get_software > app_name > cat_name instead of get_s > cat_name > app_name. There is a fix for this in my branch.
<chrisccoulson> heh, i'll actually be at UDS quite early this time, rather than turning up late on sunday evening
<mvo> kiwinote: thanks!
<alf__> ronoc, seb128: i solved this issue by fixing the permissions of /lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper
<alf__> -rwsr-xr-- 1 root messagebus 47536 2010-08-09 18:28 /lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper
<seb128> what issue?
<alf__> the no user on gdm
<bilalakhtar> Anyone free over here?
<bilalakhtar> I need to get an empathy bug fix in
<cassidy> which bug?
<bilalakhtar> cassidy: Yeah, Hi
<bilalakhtar> cassidy:  A regression bug due to the freenode default network one
<bilalakhtar> cassidy: I know you commented on the bugzilla bug
<cassidy> ah ok this one
<ronoc> seb128: still no joy
<bilalakhtar> cassidy: bug #615081
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615081 in empathy (Ubuntu) "log in button is not enabled when adding IRC account (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615081
<bilalakhtar> I have the fix ^^
<alf__> ronoc: what are the permissions of /lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper ?
<cassidy> bilalakhtar, could you submit it upstream please?
<bilalakhtar> cassidy: ok
<cassidy> that's not an Ubuntu specific issue so there is no reason to fix it in Ubuntu rather than upstream
<bilalakhtar> cassidy: Since it is caused due to the freenode bugfix.
<ronoc> alf__: -rwxr-xr-x
<bilalakhtar> cassidy: ok, doing
<ronoc> alf__ for root
<ronoc> group and owner
<bilalakhtar> cassidy: Have you accepted the DEFAULT_IRC_NETWORK patch?
<alf__> ronoc: they should be -rwsr-xr-- 1 root messagebus 47536 2010-08-09 18:28 /lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper
<seb128> alf__, are you sure?
<ronoc> alf__: have you experienced the problem I am having
<seb128> alf__, the issue started after a gdm update where dbus didn't change in months, it's a gdm race
<cassidy> bilalakhtar, yeah I merged it this morning
<bilalakhtar> cassidy: Thanks a lot!
<cassidy> thanks for the patch :)
<cassidy> but I used gimpnet as default instead of freenode
<ronoc> basically get to gdm, but the login window is not displayed, the screen right before login is displayed
<cassidy> that still easier for you, you just have to patch one line
<bilalakhtar> cassidy: Yes, I expected you to use GIMPnet, since that is preferred by GNOME
<ronoc> where the name of the machine is displayed with the computer large icon
<alf__> seb128, ronoc: that fixed the problem for me, perhaps it is seperate to the race condition
<seb128> alf__, you though it fixed it
<seb128> alf__, you just maybe got lucky on next try
<ronoc> seb128: I can reproduce this every time
<ronoc> haven't been able to log in for an hour
<seb128> ronoc, you are the very first to not have it racy
<seb128> ronoc, install xdm or use startx or enable autologin
<ronoc> lucky me
<ronoc> okay will try that
<bilalakhtar> seb128: Are you free to sponsor a rhythmbox regression?
<seb128> bilalakhtar, not now but I will do some sponsoring today and it's on my list
<ronoc> seb128: i did notice a broken packages problem with gir and python
<ronoc> seb128: would this have anything to do with it ?
<alf__> seb128: perhaps, although in /var/log/syslog i got complaints about "setuid helper has wrong permissions"
<seb128> ronoc, that should be sorted in the next hour
<ronoc> grand
<ronoc> bbiab
<bilalakhtar> cassidy: Shall submit later today
<seb128> alf__, weird, I don't get that permission issue there
<alf__> seb128: are your permissions -rwsr-xr-- 1 root messagebus ?
<seb128> yes
<alf__> seb128: for me (and apparently ronoc) it was -rwxr-xr-x root root
<seb128> weird
<seb128> did that start recently?
<alf__> seb128: I just noticed it today after a dist upgrade
<seb128> I merged the new dbus with debian this week but that should affect that
<seb128> it's still fine on my machines and there was nothing about permissions in the debian dir diff
<seb128> anyway the "no user listed" started with the gdm update before dbus changed
<seb128> so it's a different issue
<alf__> seb128: yes, it seems so
<mpt> mvo, good morning, how are you going with integrating Ubuntu Single Sign-On?
<mvo> mpt: you mean how its going? or what the plan is?
<mpt> mvo, both :-) I know about <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TheGreatUbuntuSingleSignOnClientsMergeOf2010>
<mvo> mpt: I played with the ubuntu-sso-client trunk yesterday, but it was not working for me, probably because of me not installing it properly
<mvo> mpt: it looks straightforward though
<seb128> ronoc, still no luck?
<ronoc> seb128: no joy still, couldn't install xdm because the repo is broken with the gir stuff, startx fails because x is running already, when I kill x it automatically restarts bringing me to the unresponsive screen
<ronoc> my only option is to return to the vt
<seb128> ronoc, well you can sudo stop gdm
<seb128> ronoc, or startx -- :1
<alf__> ronoc: did you try changing permissions and rebooting?
<ronoc> I didn't alf__
<ronoc> just because i would rather not change permissions down /lib, but if it comes to it I will try it
<alf__> ronoc: you should :)
<alf__> ronoc: they are incorrect
<seb128> do you guys are your lib dir on a different partition or something?
<ronoc> nope
<alf__> no
<seb128> it still doesn't make sense to me
<seb128> the dbus.postinst set the permission
<mpt> mvo, the reason I'm asking is that I'm wondering about the case of reinstalling purchases. When that brings up the dialog, the dialog should allow *only* sign-in, not registration, because registration is a dead-end for that feature.
<seb128> ronoc, alf__: can you run
<seb128> dpkg-statoverride --list /lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper
<ronoc> seb128: will need to boot back into the maverick
<alf__> seb128: I get no output
<seb128> alf__, can you sh -x /var/lib/dpkg/info/dbus.postinst configure
<mvo> mpt: good point
<seb128> alf__, and tru to figure why it doesn't change the permission for you?
<mvo> mpt: when this was discussed with and471 I pointed out to jonlea that for our use-case the login dialog would almost always be visibile (re-install)
<mvo> mpt: iirc the ubuntu-sso one has a strong focus on registration
<mpt> mvo, yeah, and that's fine if USC is remembering (or telling gnome-keyring to remember) the sign-in details, because 90% of the time you'll still want only registration. But, we still need the sign-in-only case.
<mvo> mpt: I think its the right thing to have only one and doing it via dbus etc is the right way of doing it. but time is short, FF is very close
<mvo> mpt: well, in USC we will never need registration currently as the agent is not capable (currently, there is a open bug about it) to get pre-exisiting credentials
<mvo> mpt: you always have to login in the webkit view currently to purchase
<ronoc> seb128: going to try again now
<mpt> mvo, is that being fixed for Maverick?
<mvo> mpt: but yeah, once that is fixed/added the 90% figure works for USC as wlel
<mvo> mpt: I hope, we can bring it up in the next meeting
<mpt> mvo, does it make sense to have a flag in the API that says "show only the sign-in choice, not registration, please"? Then the SSO team can implement it later
<mvo> I think it does
<mpt> ok
<mpt> I'll discuss that with Chipaca and nessita
<mvo> but we need to coordindate with them, I assuem they are under pressure as well
<mvo> thans
<mvo> thanks
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> mvo, which of (1) apturl replacement, (2) gdebi replacement, (3) devildante's add-ons work, are on track for merging?
<mpt> and (4) the OneConf stuff
<alf__> seb128: sudo sh -x /var/lib/dpkg/info/dbus.postinst configure seems to run fine :S
<seb128> alf__, does it change the permissions for the helper?
<alf__> seb128: yes
<seb128> alf__, dpkg -l dbus | grep dbus?
<mvo> mpt: (1) and (2) are the same branch
<mvo> mpt: oneconf is done
<alf__> seb128: 1.2.24-3ubuntu1
<seb128> alf__, it's rather the state I'm interested in
<seb128> ie is ie "ii"
<seb128> or iU
<mvo> mpt: its a plugin AFAIK didrocks does not need more from usc
<seb128> or what?
<alf__> seb128: iU
<seb128> alf__, ah!
<seb128> alf__, that's your issue then
<seb128> alf__, sudo apt-get -f install
<seb128> alf__, dbus is not configured, your upgrade probably broke
<didrocks> mvo: mpt: all is ok for oneconf, it's already in the archive, apart from the issue of syncing which is out of oneconf scope, should be ready
<didrocks> mvo: just that I will need a unregistering() function on USC side (if you uncheck the box "show other inventory"), so that it's taken into account without restarting USC, but I can do that (after my holidays, but before beta)
<mpt> didrocks, cool. nzmm_ is working right now on a categorized list view for "Installed Software", and once he's got it done, you can reuse it for "items that aren't on this computer"/"other items"
<mvo> didrocks: ok, that sounds like a bugfix
<didrocks> mpt: excellent!
<didrocks> mvo: right, that's why I'm not pushing too hard on that right now. I would prefer syncing working first :)
<mvo> didrocks: yep :)
<didrocks> mvo: I just have a bug in the view for non app, which seems to be set to True even if I excplitely set "False" to the model. Don't have the time right now to have a deeper look
<mvo> mpt: addons and deb-files are under review, I want them in, but I don't want to de-stablize too much
<mpt> mvo, deb-files being kiwinote's work, or something else?
<mvo> didrocks: if you have a test-case I can have a look
<mvo> mpt: kiwinote work
<mpt> ok
 * mpt keeps forgetting that OneConf is a plug-in
<didrocks> mvo: I'll setup a mini view with it, just not that week (and on holidays then) :) Still, it's a bugfix IMHO
<didrocks> mvo: btw, I think you saw my dummy branch for featured app?
<mvo> didrocks: yeah, will merge it today
<didrocks> mvo: thanks ;)
<mvo> seb128: ara just pointed me to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/476371/  - that is known, right?
<seb128> mvo, yes
<seb128> dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libgirepository1.0-1_0.9.3-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<alf__> seb128: libgirepository1.0 is what broke my upgrade, too. Thanks!
<seb128> np
<ara> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> np
<seb128> I didn't notice because I upgraded yesterday and gor 0.9.3-0ubuntu1
<seb128> got
<seb128> it's only an issue if you skipped that version
<seb128> ok, fix uploaded
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<seb128> update-manager is made of awesome
<seb128> that's why I didn't notice the upgrade bug, it just turned the ovewrite to a warning
<devildante> seb128: seconded :)
<asac> mvo: debconf: delaying package configuration, since apt-utils is not installed ... is that a problem in general? or does that usually yield good/default configs?
<Chipaca> mvo: hi
<mvo> asac: that should be ok iirc, but colin will know for sure
<asac> k
<mvo> Chipaca: hi, I played with the dbus stuff but not with much success. but I create a quick-n-diry package thta might be the problem
<Chipaca> mvo: not sure I followed the whole conversation there, but, I'm not sure why you'd need to support registration in your app for the u-sso-c to work for registering you. Or do you mean server-side?
<mvo> Chipaca: that part is problably best to be explained by mpt
<mvo> Chipaca: I couldn't bring up a dialog, but that may well be a bug on my side
<nessita> mvo: wanna share what you did? I can review
<nessita> (hi all!)
<seb128> hey nessita
<mpt> Chipaca, here's the issue: <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=previous-purchases-authorize.jpg>
<nessita> hi seb128, any idea why since yesterday's updates nvidia driver stopped working? (As in (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (loader failed, 7) (EE) No drivers available.)
<seb128> nessita, I guess it's due to the xorg 1.9 transition
<seb128> hey pedro_
<Chipaca> mpt: I should pull you into the desktop+ sprint, and beg for freeze exceptions
<pedro_> bonjour seb128
<Chipaca> mpt: in fact, I could do that. Would you be able to come?
<mpt> Chipaca, when and where is the sprint?
<chrisccoulson> messita: <sebner> RAOF: lol, thx for the info :) I'm already using maverick, was just wondering if I can install the xserver upgrades :)
<chrisccoulson> <RAOF> You can, and it'll break nvidia unless you add IgnoreABI.
<chrisccoulson> from #ubuntu-devel
<Chipaca> mpt: Córdoba, Argentina, the week from the 23rd to the 28th
<nessita> chrisccoulson: thanks!
<chrisccoulson> yw
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw did you investigate the gdm issue yesterday?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - not yet, i've got sidetracked now trying to unbreak mozilla dailies ;)
<chrisccoulson> thanks mozilla :(
<seb128> the mozilla world seems facinating
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the dailies are very broken now ;)
<asac> some recent update broke emacs here :( ... (emacs:27923): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_set: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<asac> and it becomes unresponsive quick :/
 * Chipaca didn't mean to crash mpt. Could somebody power-cycle?
<mpt> Chipaca, sorry, in a design discussion with Stuart. I could do 23rd to 26th
<mvo> nessita, Chipaca: I have it working now, I guess the only issue is what mpt outlined. currently our main use-case is "I just reinstalled my computer and want to get my purchased apps"
<mvo> nessita: it like really straightforward to integrate, nice work
<mvo> its probably as simple as having a "optimize_ui_for_users_with_accounts" and just switching the main login window vs the new-user window
<Chipaca> mpt: do you think it would be a good use of your time and health? (keep in mind it's a long trip) (while you ponder that, I'm asking for the FEs)
<Chipaca> not for, *about* the FEs
<nessita> mvo: :-)
<nessita> mvo: a few details: reset password is not functional from the UI yet, it will very very soon
<nessita> mvo: also, error handling from the server is a bit rough yet, we have a critical bug for that. You can look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client for details
<mpt> Chipaca, it depends how much engineering time you would be devoting to sign-on + registration as opposed to other things. I'm used to long flights, and I have a holiday straight afterwards anyway (that's why I can't do the 27th/28th).
<mpt> Chipaca, I do think it would be a good use of my time.
<Zdra> seb128, funny thing: libglib recommand libdconf0, which depends on glib... so the build bot installs glib to compile glib...
<Zdra> which breaks our ppa where we uploaded a broken glib
<Zdra> :p
<seb128> Zdra, recommends should be be used for build
<seb128> Zdra, recommends should not be used for build
<seb128> weird
<Zdra> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53429640/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.glib2.0_2.25.13-1ubuntu1~ppa10.04+1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<Zdra> our broken glib segfault when installing the package
<Zdra> but to build the new glib with the fix, it wants to install glib which segfault
<Zdra> => we are f*cked
<seb128> glib is in the builder installed package list
<seb128> it's not coming from dconf
<seb128> it gets upgraded before build
<Zdra> ah
<seb128> Zdra, delete the buggy glib from the ppa
<seb128> so it doesn't get updated before build
<seb128> then retry the new one
<Zdra> Hm, ok
<Zdra> so that's not a buildbot/package issue
<Zdra> it is normal to need glib to build glib :p
<seb128> no
<seb128> it's just that glib is in the base system
<seb128> so it's installed on the builders
<Zdra> seb128, thx :)
<seb128> yw
<bilalakhtar> Anyone here ready to sponsor a rhythmbox fix ?
<kenvandine> seb128, are the introspection issues settled down now?
 * kenvandine wonders if it is a good time to do an update :)
<seb128> kenvandine, they should yes
<seb128> kenvandine, hey ;-)
<kenvandine> :)
 * kenvandine tries
<kenvandine> hey... good afternoon :-D
<seb128> chrisccoulson, micahg: could you update https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-mozilla-team-discussion and move the alpha3 work items remaining to beta?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, sure
<didrocks> good morning kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey didrocks!
 * kenvandine is looking forward to getting back to using unity 
<kenvandine> hehe
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - do i just move the ones that are still TODO, or do i need to move the POSTPONED items too?
<didrocks> kenvandine: keep me posted :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, just the TODO
 * kiwinote congratulates mvo with the 1000th revision of s-c!
<mvo> kiwinote: :)
<kiwinote> and all others of course ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can you do me a summary of what you plan to work on until beta? do you have coming holidays btw?
<bilalakhtar> Anyone here ready to sponsor a rhythmbox fix ?
<bilalakhtar> oops
<bilalakhtar> sorry for that
<bilalakhtar> I should have waited
<seb128> you have been asking 3 times today
<bilalakhtar> yup
<seb128> could you stop asking again and again?
<mvo> kiwinote: yeah, s-c has a amazing bunch of people behind it
 * bilalakhtar congratulates mvo for the 1000th revision of s-c
<seb128> the reply didn't change since the first time you asked earlier
<bilalakhtar> seb128: I apologized
<bilalakhtar> so
<mvo> thanks bilalakhtar
<seb128> mvo, congrats for fixing update-manager download indications ;-)
<bilalakhtar> and my revision is only 0.1 % of the 1000 revisions
<mpt> Congrats mvo on r1000 :-)
<seb128> today is mvo celebration day! ;-)
<didrocks> mvo: seb128: no more supersonic download speed rate? I'm sad :)
<didrocks> congrats mvo btw ;)
<mpt> mvo, sorry for the silly question, but do you need to keep a standalone .deb saved if you want to uninstall the software later? Or does the relevant information get copied somewhere else on installation?
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I was a bit disappointed as well, I though mvo would just fix the compression to have to download less than a bit as indicated
<didrocks> seb128: +1, quite disappointed :-)
<devildante> mvo, good job! :)
 * didrocks hugs mvo
<bilalakhtar> mvo fixed the 'unknown time remaining' problem?
<seb128> no, the one which made "1kb download estimated" be displayed all the time since the recent python-apt changes
<cyphermox> mpt, assuming you didn't 'apt-get clean', downloaded debs may be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<mpt> So, that's a "sometimes", then
<mpt> thanks cyphermox
<cyphermox> mpt, yeah "should", unless you did apt-get clean, or deleted them, or that it's a package installed during installation (in which case it presumably wasn't downloaded)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - sure
<chrisccoulson> (i have no holidays planned btw)
<cyphermox> mpt, I just download NM from the archive before working on it, in case... since re-downloading it when it's very broken is hard :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok
<mvo> mpt: no worries, we don't need to keep the deb to uninstall it, all the info is part of the packaging system
<mvo> thanks seb128, didrocks and bilalakhtar :)
<bilalakhtar> mvo: You are welcome, being the great s-c developer!
<seb128> didrocks, kenvandine: unity is fixed there
<didrocks> seb128: great! thanks for confirming
<seb128> np
<seb128> slomo, hey
<seb128> slomo, do you know if bug #610600 is a known issue?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 610600 in cheese (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "Serious video performance regression in cheese (2.28.1->2.30.1) (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610600
<seb128> slomo, seems it's a gstreamer issue since a gst-launch has similar performance issues
<slomo> seb128: might be fixed with latest good release
<seb128> slomo, the one you uploaded today to debian?
<slomo> seb128: v4l2src had a bug since many release, that made it prefer color format conversion over the native format of the camera
<slomo> yes
<seb128> slomo, ok thanks
<didrocks> mvo: thanks for the merge btw :)
<mvo> didrocks: my pleasure
<mpt> kiwinote, what happens currently when you open a .deb but one of your repositories has a newer version of a package with the same name?
<ayan> seb128: there is a patch upstream for lp bug 548652.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 548652 in fedora (and 4 other projects) "menu mouse-scrolling broken, when themes enable gtk-auto-mnemonics (affects: 40) (dups: 8) (heat: 220)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548652
<kiwinote> mpt: you should get a warning in the pkgstatusbar
<seb128> ayan, upstream said the patch as not correct though?
<rodrigo_> seb128, are all gir-* packages rebuilt now?
<seb128> rodrigo_, not sure all are but all the useful should be
<seb128> rodrigo_, you should be able to retry builds on launchpad for things which failed to build
<Riddell> yes, in kde's svn as part of kdesdkglib.GError: Icon 'emblem-system' not present in theme"  what am I likely to need to install to have that fixed?
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, so my package that failed won't get rebuilt until I do another submission?
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, ok
<ayan> really?  hmph.  okay.
<kiwinote> mpt: the warning text is a bit long (ie makes the bar expand), so it may be good to tweak the text
<Riddell> cor, pasted two things in one somehow
<Riddell> "glib.GError: Icon 'emblem-system' not present in theme"  what am I likely to need to install to have that fixed?
<seb128> ayan, you should subscribe to bugs you are interested in to get new comments
<seb128> rodrigo_, which one is it?
<rodrigo_> seb128, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/1.3.7-0ubuntu1
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you have accept to the "retry" buttons?
<seb128> rodrigo_, ie on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/1.3.7-0ubuntu1/+build/1912998
<seb128> do you have "Retry this build"
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, don't see it, where should it be?
<rodrigo_> ah, yes, I see it
<seb128> rodrigo_, under the build status
<seb128> rodrigo_, you need to do it for every architecture which failed to build
<rodrigo_> yeah
<seb128> rodrigo_, or you can use "ubuntu-build"
<rodrigo_> oh, cool
<mpt> kiwinote, but if you install the standalone version, will it stick, or will Update Manager (or whatever) try to update it to the repository version later?
<kiwinote> mpt: the update-manager will update it later, I presume
<mpt> hrmmm
<mpt> Is there a use case for wanting to keep with the old version? I suppose if the new version was horribly broken...
<kiwinote> mpt: if the newer version is installed, we don't support downgrading to an older deb file afaik
<kiwinote> mpt: installing the older deb file only works if the newer version isn't installed
<mvo> downgrades are a fragile operation, there is no gurantee that they work (most of the time they will though)
<slomo> seb128: btw, i'll upload the -bad pre-release soon... are you going to sync the 3 new pre-releases?
<slomo> seb128: or merge or whatever
<seb128> slomo, when are the next stable versions going to be out?
<slomo> the plan is end of this week
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, seems they are building ok now, thanks!
<seb128> rodrigo_, you're welcome, sorry for the trouble
<rodrigo_> seb128, np
<Chipaca> seb128: hi. Do you have a minute?
<seb128> slomo, ok, I will probably update things in main and ping motus for universe ones
<seb128> Chipaca, hey, sure
<Chipaca> seb128: I'm not sure how aware you are, but we've gotten a ubuntu-sso-client that offers a dbus service that the ubuntu software centre can (and is, i think) using
<Chipaca> seb128: this all came together in the last week
<Chipaca> seb128: and there are some rough edges, especially when used from the USC
<kenvandine> hey tedg
<slomo> seb128: good, you should probably talk to the farsight people to push them a bit to get the few farsight plugins moved from gst-plugins-bad to -good ;)
<Chipaca> seb128: so, I'd like to have mpt and a couple of my devs sprint for three days week after next
<rodrigo_> seb128, sparc still failing (cannot determune gcc system), I shouldn't care about it, right?
<seb128> slomo, I talked to tester at GUADEC
<tedg> Good morning kenvandine
<kenvandine> is there a sane way to handle building something that needs gir for dbusmenu on both lucid and maverick?
<Chipaca> seb128: however, that will almost certainly result in things that are not strictly bugs
<mvo> (its not used yet by s-c, but we want to use it)
<seb128> slomo, he said he would need to write quite some testcases for that and it might take a while
<Chipaca> seb128: would you be ok with FFEs for that? does that seem like a reasonable use of them?
<kenvandine> Dbusmenu-Glib-0.2.gir vs DbusmenuGlib-0.2.gir
<kenvandine> tedg,  ^^
<seb128> kenvandine, -> ayatana
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<tedg> kenvandine, Oh, I don't know. The issue is that the first one doesn't really get the namespaces right. :(
<seb128> trying to have ayatana active a bit
<seb128> and this channel has several running discussions ;-)
<mpt> hi glatzor
<rodrigo_> yeah, everyone talking to seb128 at the same time :)
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> rodrigo_: testing context switching of his new CPU :)
<rodrigo_> :D
<mvo> hey glatzor
<rodrigo_> we need a seb128's clone, or 2
<mvo> seb63
<mvo> seb64 even
<rodrigo_> :)
<seb128> mvo, ok, I'm not sure to understand where we stand
<seb128> is s-c using sso now
<seb128> does it need it this cycle or can you do without it?
<mvo> seb128: ok, that status quo is: s-c is using sso, but with its own implementation
<mvo> seb128: of the login dialog, no design-team approved design, but working
<mvo> seb128: the ubuntuone folks have a new way of doing it, gnomekeyring integration, dbus, fancy (design team approved) dialog
<mvo> seb128: but its currently aimed toward the "I want to register" use-case
<mvo> seb128: and we need (at least for one of our uses) the "I want to login" use-case
<mvo> seb128: that is the background
<mvo> Chipaca: anything to add from your side :) ?
<seb128> mvo, what would switching to the new thing win you?
<seb128> you would need the new "I want to login" use-case to be addressed?
<seb128> which the current sso version doesn't?
<mvo> it does adress it, but not very well
<seb128> ie that's what that sprint discussion is about? adding a mode for that?
<mpt> seb128, the win would be consistency between USC and Ubuntu One, and no longer needing that code in USC (so shorter code and shorter spec)
<seb128> is not very well better or not that what you have now?
<mvo> it would buy us a nicer UI, the same UI for both login cases (ubuntuone and s-c) and a cleaner design code-wise (dbus backend etc)
<seb128> mpt, that will happen next cycle for sure
<seb128> mvo, ^
<mpt> of course
<seb128> mvo, ok, so what are the drawbacks of upgrading today?
<seb128> upgrading -> switching
<mvo> its designed very much for new-registers
<mvo> so we will not loose anything, its just not as good as it could be
<micahg> seb128: I was going to try to get the gjs merge in today, I was wondering if I should carry fwd robert_ancell's gobject_introspection patch
<mvo> I don't mind that much either way, if we don't use it now we use it in N
<mpt> seb128, switching today results in Chipaca requesting a small FFe in two weeks
<mpt> and also sends me to Argentina (probably)
<seb128> micahg, if it's still revelant I guess yes
<seb128> mpt, mvo, Chipaca: what would the new feature be?
<mpt> seb128, the "Please show only the sign-in stuff, not the register stuff" mode for the SSO dialog.
<seb128> so a new dialog basically
<seb128> or just a show, hide for one widget on the current dialog?
<seb128> or...?
<seb128> does that implies new backend code as well?
<mpt> Something on that continuum.
<seb128> new dbus interfaces?
<Chipaca> the current dialog has a button at the bottom that takes you to what we want to be the next dialog
<LucidFox> seb128> From the looks of it, the issue with the webkit thing is that JSCore-1.0 thing set not only the repository version to 1.1, but also the JSCore version
<Chipaca> i.e. the "oh i already have an account skip this" button
<mpt> The new/changed dbus interface could go in today and just be ignored, I think (though I'm not an expert on that)
<Chipaca> yes, but the rest of the change would still need a ffe
<LucidFox> because of that, we get FTBFS in packages depending on webkit gir now
<Chipaca> right?
<seb128> Chipaca, I still have an hard time figure what would be the coming change
<seb128> would that be a new dialog? new code?
<seb128> or just a gtk_widget_show call for a widget in the current one?
<Chipaca> just a gtk_widget_show, or some variation of that, i think? mpt?
<mpt> I don't know, I'm sorry, I haven't designed it yet
<mpt> It would take a few hours to sketch the alternatives and choose the best one
<seb128> seems it's not only a label change
<Chipaca> right, but, functionally the dialog already exists
<seb128> why would mpt need to traval the world for a trivial change
<kenvandine> so just a new look and exposing it?
<mpt> well, if you put it like that... :-P
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> I've difficulties to see why the change can't land this week if it's trivial
<kenvandine> not really new functionality
<seb128> why do you need a sprint and 2 weeks delay
<Chipaca> it's not trivial. I'm arguing that if we get the dbus change, it might just be ui + a gtk_widget_show or somesuch
<seb128> "just be ui"
<seb128> so a new dialog?
<Chipaca> seb128: because my team has been rushing to get this far and I need them to slow down for a few days or they'll burn out
<Chipaca> seb128: do you have ubuntu-sso-client installed?
<Chipaca> I can explain this easier by pointing you at it
<nessita> Chipaca: current ubuntu-sso-client is way old
<nessita> Chipaca: just FYI
<seb128> Chipaca, yes
<Chipaca> nessita: oh. Hm. seb128: could you pull lp:ubuntu-sso-client then?
<Chipaca> nessita: that should work, right?
<Chipaca> seb128: then, killall ubuntu-sso-client; PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntu-sso-client, and PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntu-sso-client-gui
<Chipaca> from memory
<mvo> PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntu-sso-login and then the dbus call
<Chipaca> :)
<nessita> nessita: yes sir, I can also provide a temp (working) package
<seb128> nessita, stop talking to yourself
<Chipaca> seb128: remember when I said "they'll burn out"? :)
<mvo> heh! working too hard ;)
<nessita> seb128: you have no idea how useless I am today :-)
<nessita> seb128: but I make you laugh, oulalá!
<mpt> mvo, glatzor: On a completely separate topic, you might have noticed from <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdateHandling#expanded> that I'd like update-manager to start showing the same icons, titles, and summaries (from app-install-data etc) for things as Ubuntu Software Center does. So maybe (for Maverick+1?) the code for determining that info should move out of software-center into its own library.
<mpt> oh, bad timing
<Chipaca> seb128: so, what we want is, on the one hand to have the gui start on the page you go to when you click the "already have an account?" button at the bottom of the dialog
<mvo> mpt: library makes sense
<Chipaca> seb128: on the other, make the whole thing as awesome as it can be. This last thing would fit within the "ui changes only" label (anything not-ui-only would be deferred)
<seb128> LucidFox, sorry I completely forgot about what you were saying with all the pings there
<seb128> LucidFox, dunno about that webkit issue you are talking about
<LucidFox> Moment
<LucidFox> seb128> bug #616387
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616387 in webkit (Ubuntu) "1.2.3-1ubuntu1: JSCore version incorrectly set to 1.1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616387
<Chipaca> mvo: you got a minute (again)?
<mvo> Chipaca: yes, I might be a bit slow responding but yes
<seb128> LucidFox, do you have a fix for it?
<seb128> LucidFox, seems you do, thanks
<seb128> LucidFox, sponsoring that
<Chipaca> mvo: alecu, he's adding a dbus login-only call *right now*. nessita will be doing the gtk work to make the login page be the default for that call, after lunch
<mvo> Chipaca: ok
<Chipaca> mvo: these people are fusing their hands solid as we talk. Did I mention they TDD? THey rock.
<Chipaca> mvo: so... the new call will be almost identical to the old one, but be called login_ instead of register_or_login_
<Chipaca> mvo: we'll work with mpt within the constraints of the feature freeze to get the dialog as good as it can be for M
<Chipaca> mvo: that is, if the devs have hands
<Chipaca> mvo: can you integrate that as soon as it's on trunk, so we all make it in before the fruz?
<seb128> mvo, ok, so I still have difficulties to appreciate the scope of the change you will need in 2 weeks
<seb128> ups
<seb128> Chipaca, ^
<seb128> but that seems rather tweaks
<seb128> the fact that you need to wait for a sprint and get a designer there makes me nervous though
<seb128> it doesn't fit with the easy change
<seb128> so I can't really tell you whether that exception will be approved or not
<mvo> Chipaca: I have a lot on my plate, but I will do my very best
<rodrigo_> hmm, what's the lp url for tomboy branch, lp:~ubuntu-desktop/tomboy seems to be failing
<rodrigo_> ah, missing /ubuntu
<rodrigo_> hmm, no, that's wrong, it has the 1.2.x version, while maverick has 1.3.x
<rodrigo_> seb128, ^^ ?
<rodrigo_> sorry to ping you again :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, I guess Laney didn't update the vcs while doing the update
<rodrigo_> ah
<rodrigo_> seb128, can you update it? I'm going to submit a patch to the existing package
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, thanks
<Laney> rodrigo_: what's the update?
<Laney> seb128: I can't update the branch
<rodrigo_> Laney, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/615876
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 615876 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Add Ubuntu One note to Tomboy fresh install (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<rodrigo_> Laney, and after that, a patch to have U1 as a separate syncing mechanism from 'Tomboy Web'
<rodrigo_> Laney, but that needs still a bit of polish
<Laney> ok cool
<seb128> Laney, why not?
<Laney> you should talk with ajmitch about u1 in debian btw
<Laney> seb128: I'm not in the desktop team on LP
<seb128> Laney, if you have upload rights you are in a team which is a subteam of it
<seb128> Laney, no?
<Laney> cli-mono uploaders team
<Laney> it's not a subteam of desktop
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> can you push to a junk or somewhere and do a merge request?
<Laney> yeah will do next time
<Chipaca> Laney: we've talked, and I've forwarded his concerns I think.
<Laney> Chipaca: I'm not familiar with the issues, I just know that he was working on it
<Chipaca> Laney: there are legal/political roadblocks. I'm sure we'll get through, around, over or past them :)
<Laney> cool
<Laney> I saw the trademark thread on -legal
<seb128> Chipaca, rodrigo_: is the new note translatable and how?
<rodrigo_> seb128, the notes are added in the code, using Catalog.GetString (gettext c# equivalent), so they should show up as translatable strings in the package
<rodrigo_> seb128, not sure how to go with translating it though
<rodrigo_> does the ubuntu translations team translate this kind of things?
<rodrigo_> (strings added in patches to the package)
<rodrigo_> seb128, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/476498/
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, gettext means langpacks
<seb128> rodrigo_, so great ;-)
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<seb128> no static html copy in the source
<rodrigo_> seb128, so, can you please update the package branch so that I can submit it then?
<seb128> rodrigo_, I'm on it
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, thanks again :)
<seb128> sorry the day is busy crazier every hour
<rodrigo_> yeah, sorry for giving you more work :(
<seb128> don't worry
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, done
<rodrigo_> cool
<rodrigo_> Laney, 1.3.1-1ubuntu1b1 <- version number for the last package, so my upgrade would be 1.3.1-2ubuntub1?
<Laney> rodrigo_: ubuntu2 rather
<rodrigo_> Laney, and what does the b1 stand for?
<Laney> pitti did a rebuild
<rodrigo_> Laney, ah, so my upgrade is 1.3.1-1ubuntu2 then?
<rodrigo_> without the b1?
<Laney> yep
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, seb128: merge this when you have time, please -> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/maverick/tomboy/add-u1-note/+merge/32348
<rodrigo_> package just submitted
<seb128> kenvandine, rodrigo_: doing it
<didrocks> seb128: (when you have minute, do not rush on that), do you have a comment/stopper on bug #615874 or should I go on with dpm and prepare the wiki page? (trying to get that ready tomorrow morning with testing if I can)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615874 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Add Ubuntu One email to Evolution fresh install (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615874
<glatzor> hey mpt  and mvo!
<davidbarth> Riddell: hey jonathan, it seems that konversation is missing entries in its desktop file to register with the messaging menu: is that a known bug or a recent change?
<seb128> didrocks, I would rather have them to make some efforts to figure a way that would work with langpacks
<didrocks> seb128: should I write that on the bug report and tell them to work on that or do you want to do it?
<seb128> didrocks, I did comment earlier on the bug saying that
<seb128> see comment #1
<didrocks> yeah, saw that
<seb128> I still don't think it's pratical
<seb128> I would know how much they want that in
<seb128> to weight the cost
<seb128> it's a trade efforts win
<didrocks> right, I agree with you
<Riddell> davidbarth: why does it need entries in the desktop file?
<didrocks> wow, my two builds in a ppa was stopped or dropped (the machine crashed?) and get rescheduled to another one :/
<davidbarth> Riddell: hmm, actually not sure it had some in lucid, sorry; but the msg menu integration seems broken atm and agateau just went on a leave for the end of the week... ;)
<davidbarth> Riddell: but clearly there is a regression here, i'll file a bug for agateau when he comes back; thanks
<Riddell> davidbarth: hmm, the last upload removed the patch
<Riddell> a bad merge
<Riddell> mm yes, messy
<davidbarth> Riddell: ah, ok, i've opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-ubuntu/+bug/616422 to track that
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 616422 in ayatana-ubuntu "[regression] konversation not registered in the gnome msging menu (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New]
<davidbarth> Riddell: can i reassign it to you then?
<Riddell> davidbarth: yes do
<Riddell> "jr"
<Riddell> davidbarth: fix uploaded, sorry about that
<nessita> seb128: ping
<seb128> nessita, pong
<nessita> seb128: I'm building the package for the ubuntu-sso-client (v0.98), and I'm getting these warnings https://pastebin.canonical.com/35748/ Should I try to fix them or they are... "known", let's say
<davidbarth> Riddell: awesome! thanks for the quick turnaround on this one
<nessita> seb128: and for the binary I also get dpkg-deb: warning: 'debian/ubuntu-sso-client/DEBIAN/control' contains user-defined field 'Python-Version'
<seb128> nessita, you can ignore the maintainer ones
<seb128> nessita, you might want to add a debian/source/format
<seb128> nessita, do you have a "Python-Version" in your control?
<seb128> it's usually XS-Python-Version or XB-
<nessita> seb128: yes, there is a Python-Versio that was added by python-mkdebian
<seb128> didrocks, mvo: ^ do you know about that?
<seb128> I've never used python-mkdebian and I don't do lot of python packaging
<seb128> I though it was XB-Python-Version or XS-Python-Version though
<didrocks> yes, it's on purpose for python-support
<didrocks> let me check, there is something without XB- or XS- IIRC
<didrocks> nessita: nessita what do you have in debian/control? you should have XS-Python-Version which is in the source: section and XB- which is in the binary one (the XB- is stripped at build time then)
<nessita> didrocks: you're right, this is what I have
<nessita> https://pastebin.canonical.com/35749/
<nessita> didrocks: I guess debuild is complaining for no reason?
<didrocks> nessita: sure, and yeah, I have this warning too, however we comply to the python packaging policy (http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/python-policy/ch-module_packages.html). I didn't look too much about that warning TBH :)
<didrocks> (yes seb128, you read it, for once I'm in the "I don't care so much about a warning" mode ;))
<didrocks> nessita: I would blame the "no serious reason" at least, most of packages are like that :)
<mvo> alecu: hi, I'm playing with trunk currently and get this traceback on clicking "cancel" http://paste.ubuntu.com/476530/
<seb128> didrocks, you need holidays!
<didrocks> seb128: if you say so… /quit :p
<seb128> didrocks, ;-)
<didrocks> :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, "Facebook appears modifying in firefox.." is a really helpful and informative long bug description
<LucidFox> Any ideas why, after a recent update, the Nautilus desktop background is hidden behind flat white most of the time?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I would blame the xorg updates
<LucidFox> Hmm, is it just me or does someone else have this problem? It occurs with both nvidia and nouveau, no idea which package to file it against
<vish> LucidFox: #ubuntu-x ?
<nessita> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> nessita: yw  :)
<vish> didrocks: hi , any chance of Bug #578585 being fixed soon? i'v been trying to get unity working , but all i get is a white background.. and not able to do anything.:(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 578585 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Existing systray causes unity to crash (gnome panel conflict): Unity keeps reloading on my system and get white background... (affects: 21) (dups: 2) (heat: 121)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578585
<mvo> Chipaca, nessita: support for the sso login is commited to trunk (with the login_or_register api, the other one is not yet available in trunk afaics)
<didrocks> vish: we don't know how to fix it in a proper way… did you try my comment about removing saved session?
<nessita> mvo: the ologin only is entering trunk in a few minutes
<vish> didrocks: yeah , i tried it i think once.. let me try again.. :)
<didrocks> vish: ensure to remove the saved session in the capplet too… or you will save or session when unlogging :)
<vish> ah , thanks , will uncheck that too
<mvo> nessita: no rush, changing that is trivial
<alecu> mvo, good catch. I'll take a look
<mvo> alecu: np, thanks for working on it :)
<mvo> nessita: the transient for xid change has not landed yet, right? I have it open behind s-c currently (not a big deal, just wanted to double check)
<nessita> mvo: it has landed
<nessita> mvo: yesterday, actually
<nessita> mvo: you can check the log messages
<nessita> mvo: can you please paste the output of ~/.cache/sso/oauth-login.log?
<didrocks> ok, time to enjoy some dinner and evening! Have a good day/night everyone!
<vish> aw , just missed him :(
<vish> :)
<mvo> nessita: lalala, my mistake (but its late here ;). transient_for xid works fine
<nessita> mvo: ahahahahaah :-)
 * nessita breaths
<nessita> seb128: I proposed for merging the new package for ubuntu-sso-client upstream version 0.98: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-0.98/+merge/32362
<nessita> mvo: new Dbus API for only login landed on trunk
<mvo> nessita: just saw it, does it hvae the coresponding UI yet too?
<nessita> mvo: yes
<nessita> mvo: you can roughly test it with:
<nessita> killall ubuntu-sso-login; PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntu-sso-login & PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntu-sso-login-gui --logi
<nessita> oops
<nessita> an 'n' was missing, correct sentence is:
<nessita> killall ubuntu-sso-login; PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntu-sso-login & PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntu-sso-login-gui --login
<mvo> nessita: sweet, works fine, updates s-c trunk to use it
<nessita> mvo: :-)
<seb128> re
<seb128> nessita, you want that uploaded to maverick then?
<nessita> seb128: yes please! and I'd be even more grateful if you can enumerate what steps I should follow to achieve that.
<nessita> seb128: is the merge proposal enough? shall I need to file a bug or similar?
<nessita> shall I file*
<seb128> nessita, what you did is fine, I'm sponsoring it now
<nessita> seb128: thank you
<mvo> devildante: I commented on the addons branch, all in all very nice
<mvo> devildante: but some smallish issues, sorry for that
<mvo> devildante: I also pushed a branch with some tweaks, please re-merge that
<devildante> mvo: okay, thanks :)
<mvo> devildante: the design stuff is probably more something for mpt, best is to talk to him tomrrow about it I think
<devildante> mvo: okay
<mvo> resolving the conflicts is going to be a bit of work, I'm sorry for that, but the deb-files branch was the last big branch to land (other than addons)
<devildante> mvo: np
<seb128> dobey, there?
<devildante> mvo: could you elaborate on this: "- I would love to avoid the extra addons_install, addons_remove to each of the action methods in aptdaemon (as install()/remove() is really a apply() now for complex changes)
<devildante> "
<dobey> seb128: hey
<mvo> devildante: its more a feeling, but I would like to use apply() instead of install when its becoming a complex operation with install and remove at the same time. does that make sense?
<seb128> dobey, hello
<seb128> dobey, what do you mean by "Is there any reason these separate files aren't pulled into the separate locale packages along with the rest of the translations"?
<devildante> mvo: is there an apply() function in aptdaemon?
<mvo> devildante: aptd.py iirc does not have one yet, but the daemon itself has a commit_packages
<devildante> mvo: meh, that's what I was using
<dobey> seb128: i see all of the translated default Inbox files installed on my system. they don't seem to be installed from the translations package, like the .mo files normally are on ubuntu
<mvo> devildante: right, that is fine
<mvo> devildante: I mean, it feels odd to call aptd.install("foo", addon_remove="bar"), instead the stuff in the detailsview should IMO call a apply() function with "to_add, to_remove"
<seb128> dobey, right, that's the issue
<seb128> dobey, they come with the tarball
<seb128> dobey, having upstream handling translations with git commit is ok
<seb128> dobey, having us handling translations with packages uploads is not
<dobey> seb128: i don't understand why this is any different than other translations
<seb128> dobey, other translations? gettext ones?
<mvo> devildante: its not a big deal, I will try to outline something in the branch tomororw, I'm a bit tired now (but feel free to come up with your own solution/ideas)
<seb128> dobey, the gettext templates are imported into rosetta, can be translated there and are exported in langpacks
<seb128> dobey, they don't require any upload of the source to update translations
<dobey> seb128: yes. why are these files not also pulled out to be translated there?
<seb128> because we don't have a way to handle random files in langpacks
<seb128> we just handle normal /usr/share/locale gettext files
<seb128> rosetta knows only about po files
<dobey> ok. well we can't easily change how evolution 'translates' the default Inbox file
<seb128> it has no way to import or allow translators to translate that text
<seb128> dobey, right, which means that change will have a maintainance cost
<seb128> I'm not sure the win is worth the cost
<dobey> every change does, yes.
<dobey> i don't know, but that file hasn't changed in years
<dobey> the default Inbox file
<dobey> and i think novell/suse even patches it in their own packages
<seb128> they probably don't care about having it translated
<dobey> i just made the debdiff because joshua said it needed to be a patch, and it's easy to do for that
<dobey> i think they ship patches for the translated ones too. if they still ship it patched anyway
<seb128> the thing is that we would need to collect translations by some way
<seb128> and to update the patch and do an upload every time a translation team wants to change something
<dobey> fixing evolution to suck less re: translations is going to be a much larger project though
<seb128> right
<dobey> seb128: i'm not partial one way or the other about it. i was just trying to help by making the debdiff. if it's too much burden, feel free to discuss that with mattgriffin/cparrino/johnlea and come to a conclusion about what we can and can't do there :)
<seb128> I was rather suggesting finding another way to promote u1
<dobey> seb128: yeah, that's fine by me, but i'm not the person to make that decision. i'm not even working on the client stuff for maverick. just made a quick debdiff for the karma :)
<kenvandine> dobey, anything for karma :)
 * kenvandine ducks
<dobey> hehe
<dobey> kenvandine: it's what ghandi would do
<bratsche> Anyone on #dx right now by any chance?  Is ted or agateau around?
<dobey> yes, and no
<bratsche> Thanks.
<dobey> no, neither of them seem to be on that is :)
<bratsche> Right, that's what I thought you meant. :)
<bratsche> Thanks.
<seb128> bratsche, I thinks agateau is on holidays
<bratsche> Ah, okay.
<seb128> bratsche, ted was around until a bit less than an hour ago, he might come back ;-)
<bratsche> Cool.
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-12
<chrisccoulson> wow, it's so nice to work on a desktop package that takes less than 5 minutes to build :)
<desrt> chrisccoulson: good evening :)
<chrisccoulson> hi desrt, how are you?
<desrt> pretty good
<desrt> what package is that?
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: I can imagine. :)
<chrisccoulson> desrt, gnome-terminal. i started building it and went off to get a drink, and it finished building before i even got out of the chair ;)
<desrt> thank chpe, i guess :)
<chrisccoulson> which is a lot quicker than building firefox ;)
<desrt> is it using GSettings yet?
<chrisccoulson> desrt, not the version we have ;)
<desrt> oh you :p
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, do you still have issues with your hard drive?
<LucidFox> Could a core developer please retry https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/2.21.5-1ubuntu6/+build/1912973 ?
<LucidFox> Looks like a temporary problem, and it blocks the webkit rebuild
<LucidFox> or actually wait...
<LucidFox> seems more complicated than that
<LucidFox> whole chain of unmet build-dependencies on sparc
<LucidFox> starting with glib
<chrisccoulson> well, sparc is in a very bad state anyway
<LucidFox> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/2.25.13-1ubuntu1 <-- apparently this wasn't even considered for building on sparc, any idea why?
<LucidFox> it causes a whole chain of build failures: gdk-pixbuf, gtk+2.0, webkit and epiphany-browser
<TheMuso> LucidFox: Forget sparc, its going to die.
<LucidFox> Ah
<TheMuso> I think glib is not built on sparc any more because there were just too many problems.
<TheMuso> WHich breaks most other things, but meh.
<TheMuso> Again, 99% sure the port is about to be removed/die.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've not even bothered trying to get firefox to build on it anymore
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: Right, whenever I see a sparc FTBFs, I forget about it.
<chrisccoulson> me too :)
<ajmitch> techboard should be ruling on whether to kill it properly soon
 * ajmitch will be glad to see it die :)
<TheMuso> At UDS Maverick, a discussion was held about dropping sparc and ia64. If nobody was going to step up and maintain sparc, particularly toolchain, it would be dropped. Ia64 is not quite so badly off, but its not far from the same position, i.e for Maverick+1, if ia64 maintenance is not picked up, it dies too.
<ajmitch> both are listed on the TB agenda for the next meeting
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Oh really? Wow interesting.
<ajmitch> yeah, it's one of the few wiki pages I'm still subscribed to :)
<TheMuso> heh
<chrisccoulson> nice - https://developer.mozilla.org/en/DOM/Touch_events
<TheMuso> cool
<micahg> RAOF: around?
<RAOF> micahg: Yes.
<micahg> RAOF: hi, I'm merging gjs, should mozjs still be requires.private?
<RAOF> I believe this to be the case, yes.
<RAOF> Hasn't that got accepted upstream yet?
<micahg> no
<micahg> well, not that I can tell
<micahg> no
<RAOF> It's not *necessary* if we're setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH all over the place, but it's still *correct*
<robert_ancell> micahg, sweet, one step closer to being able to build gnome-shell :)
<micahg> RAOF: do you remember the upstream bug for the JS private issue...i doubt they'll take it, but I can note it in the changelog
<RAOF> I didn't add it as a dep-3 tag to the patch?  Bad RAOF.
<RAOF> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=607627
 * micahg checks
<ubot2> Gnome bug 607627 in general "gjs-1.0.pc adds unnecessary libmozjs linkage to client apps" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<RAOF> Thank you, ubot2
<micahg> RAOF: I didn't see a patch at all, but I'm making one now, thanks
<RAOF> Did I make the changes in the diff?  Again, bad RAOF
<micahg> I think so
 * micahg thinks this is the most complicated merge yet
<micahg> now if there's a debian version before the newest ubuntu version do I do -v from the older ubuntu version or latest ubuntu version
<RAOF> micahg: The most recent version in our archive.
<micahg> RAOF: k, test building now, if it's good, I'm uploading and moving on :)
<micahg> robert_ancell: BTW, I took Debian's mini soname bump
<pitti> good morning
<micahg> morning pitti, are you in a NEW mood this morning?
<pitti> micahg: something particularly urgent? (we have archive admins every day)
<micahg> no, not unless Feature freeze will hurt it
<pitti> no, everything which is in NEW by today will be considered
 * ajmitch likes hearing that
<micahg> k, no rush then :)
<micahg> RAOF: if I'm getting a warning, but it doesn't look valid because I examined the debs can I ignore it
<RAOF> What warning?
<micahg> RAOF: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/476759/
<micahg> oh, nm, it's normal since those vars aren't used in those pacakges
<RAOF> Are you sure the undefined ${gir:Depends} warning is benign?  The unused variable warning is just fine, though.
 * micahg will double check for that
<micahg> RAOF: I see libgirepository1.0-1 as depends in the package, I don't know where that substitution is done
<micahg> RAOF: debian has the same warning
<RAOF> micahg: Does gjs ship gobject introspeciton data (as opposed to consume it)?  Does it have a call to dh_girepository?  That's the debhelper tool which is supposed to generate gir:Depends
<micahg> no call to that
<micahg> and Debian doesn't have that either
<TheMuso> Hey pitti.
<RAOF> micahg: Well, my call would be that one of the following is true: (1) gjs shouldn't have any ${gir:Depends} field, or (2) dh_girepository should be called during build.
<micahg> RAOF: dh7 doesn't auto do that I"m guessing
<RAOF> You'd probably have to pass --with gir or somesuch, I'd bet.
 * micahg could try and see what happens :)
<micahg> won't let me prepare since it can''t call dh --with gir clean in LUcid
<RAOF> I'm not sure that “dh --with gir” is the right call, or even if there *is* a --with you could be using.
 * micahg checks how long we've had it
<micahg> RAOF: we've had it since 0.4, I don't think I should worry about it ATM
<RAOF> micahg: It's probably not too important.  It's a packaging bug, though.
<RAOF> Does gjs actually ship any gobject-introspection data?
<micahg> RAOF: I can file for debain
<micahg> *debian
 * micahg is uploading unless there are objections
<micahg> going..going..gone :)
<gambs> Is anyone about?
<micahg> !ask | gambs
<pitti> !ask | gambs
<ubot2> gambs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pitti> micahg: "Aw, snap!" :)
<micahg> pitti: heh, 1 second apart
<gambs> Sorry-- Is it on purpose that the new Update Manager *disables* updates if it is unsure of your connection? (I'm not using network manager and it won't let me check for or run the updates I know I am able to get)
<pitti> gambs: ah, that's a q for mvo, he's not online yet, though
<pitti> I'd say it should check "ip route" for a default route instead of just NM
<pitti> but anyway, we pretty much assume NM in Ubuntu
<pitti> so without NM this is not really supported
<gambs> Yes, understandable, but it warns me that it may not be able to get the updates AND takes the option away of even trying.
<pitti> that's certainly a bit overzealous
<micahg> RAOF: debian 592694 (gjs packaging bug)
<ubot2> Debian bug 592694 in gjs "libgjs0a has ${gir:Depends} but it's not substituted" [Minor,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/592694
<gambs> pitti: Is mvo likely to show up soon? It is 2 AM in my timezone.
 * robert_ancell hates projects that don't have a proper website, tarball location, or any real information as to where the source is and how to find the latest changes
<ajmitch> pitti: unfortunately that raises a whole class of new bugs there
<micahg> robert_ancell: should I grab the new gnome-shell from experimental and upload?
<robert_ancell> micahg, if it compiles, go for it!
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: What project are you referring to in particular?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, libv4l
<robert_ancell> but there are a lot of other projects that do it too..
<TheMuso> ah
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I happen to agree re projects not having easy to find tarballs/site/info/changes.
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> gambs: yes, he should
<pitti> ajmitch: "that" is?
<micahg> robert_ancell: didn't work OOTB, .la issues
<robert_ancell> micahg, gnome-shell?
<micahg> robert_ancell: yeah, does gnome-shell have a freeze exception like the rest of gnome or is that main only?
<robert_ancell> micahg, I would assume so, pitti?  Either way, it's mostly experimental still
<pitti> I'm inclined to say that seb128 will approve it
<micahg> k, so maybe I"ll leave this for next week
<pitti> so I think we should go on with updates to it for some time still
<micahg> pitti: I'm happy to keep it updated as long as the release team will let me :)
<pitti> no objections from my side
<micahg> alrighty then :)
<micahg> robert_ancell: /usr/share/gir-1.0/PangoCairo-1.0.gir: Incompatible version 1.0 (supported: 1.1)
<robert_ancell> micahg, you need to update, mine is 1.1
<micahg> update gir-repository-dev?
<robert_ancell> libpango1.0-dev
<micahg> oh
 * micahg checks
<robert_ancell> I have 1.28.1-1ubuntu3
<micahg> ah, I guess I need an apt-get update :)
<micahg> s/update/upgrade
<vish> pitti: hi , fix committed for Bug 616569 conflicts with bug 409338
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616569 in jockey (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "hardware drivers shows window called untitle windows at scaning/download drivers (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616569
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 409338 in jockey (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Change the name of "Hardware drivers" (affects: 2) (heat: 33)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409338
<slomo> robert_ancell: hi, any progress with gtk3 already? :)
<robert_ancell> slomo, hey, i'm just fixing a bug where it doesn't compile if builddir != srcdir
<robert_ancell> slomo, did debian use 011_immodule-cache-dir.patch before?
<slomo> robert_ancell: yes, i dropped this for gtk3 though
<slomo> you can take the gtk3 patches from svn, i've updated them all already
<slomo> no need to do the same work twice ;)
<slomo> the immodule-cache-dir patch can be dropped because upstream has a similar solution now
<robert_ancell> slomo, heh, I did them before you showed me svn yesterday!  I've merged the debian changes over to the bzr branch I'm working on.  There isn't anything worth sending back to you from this side yet though
<robert_ancell> slomo, have you had it building yet?  I can build from git but haven't got dpkg happy yet
<slomo> yes, it builds but the install step of debian/rules fails currently (the .install files have some errors)
<robert_ancell> nice
<slomo> is the cheese performance problem gone btw?
<slomo> as said, the remaining issues with gtk3 are the install files, copyright and a diversion for the update-icon-cache file ;)
<robert_ancell> slomo, still the same problem with cheese/gstreamer.  I've been looking around but I don't know enough about gstreamer.  Seems widely reported in Fedora and GNOME bugzillas though
<robert_ancell> the build problem I'm working on only affects introspection
<slomo> can you give me the gnome/fedora bug urls?
<kiwinote> morning mvo
<kiwinote> mvo: thanks for the merge ;)
<mvo> kiwinote: cheers, my pleasure. I'm very happy with the outcome now, I think there one or two fixmes left, but I think it now integrates very well into the code and the ui
<vish> mvo: hi , is the SC add-ons branch gonna make if for Maverick? [seeing that today is feature freeze :) ]
<robert_ancell> slomo, I've linked them off bug #610600
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 610600 in cheese (Fedora) (and 5 other projects) "Serious video performance regression in cheese (2.28.1->2.30.1) (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610600
<robert_ancell> slomo, also, do you know where the official source of libv4l is?  Fedora is running a 0.7 version which doesn't seem to have a tarball (the only major change I can see is ignoring the first frame if it is corrupt)
<mvo> vish: its very tight, its >< this close
<vish> hehe! :D
<mvo> beside the code one concern is that we need a clenaup action in the archive
<mvo> to find out about the bogus suggests
<mvo> when we did that with recommends it took quite a while to find and fix them
<vish> mvo: yeah , exactly! mpt mentioned that we can expect a lot of bugs due to wrong suggests.. so trying to be ready ;)
<slomo> robert_ancell: no idea, sorry
<mvo> vish: :)
<slomo> robert_ancell: no idea about the cheese bug, the bug reports are full of noise
<robert_ancell> slomo, yeah, I couldn't find anything concrete.  Did the pipeline I put in the Ubuntu bug make sense?  It looks like a v4l/gst issue to me
<slomo> robert_ancell: well, you should add a queue between the v4l2src and the next element... should improve everything a bit
<slomo> robert_ancell: and are you running with gst-plugins-good 0.10.24.2 or .3?
<robert_ancell> slomo, 0.10.24.2-1ubuntu1
<slomo> ok
<slomo> robert_ancell: you should report a bug with your pipeline (+ queue) against gst-plugins-good in gnome bugzilla
<robert_ancell> slomo, ok, will do
<slomo> robert_ancell: and the debug output you get if you set GST_DEBUG=v4l*:5,theora*:5,GST_QOS:5 before running that pipeline
<huats> morning
<seb128> hey
<seb128> lut huats
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<huats> hello seb128 and pitti
 * vish twiddles fingers.. lp locked down!
<mvo> hrm, I can see that LP is down, but why does code.launchpad.net has to be down as well :/
 * mvo wants to merge branches
<seb128> great timing they picked again for that...
<mvo> it just feature freeze day
<mvo> ;-)
<vish> we should get /extra time/ when they do that! :D
<ajmitch> pitti: sorry, was responding to your statement about assuming NM is available, I'd been bitten by an annoying bug with U1 related to that :)
<pitti> ah
<ajmitch> code should not silently fail just because the interface is up but isn't being controlled by NM
<pitti> james_w: is there a trick to convince bzr mu to do the first-ever import of an orig.tar.bz2?
<pitti> james_w: it keeps telling me "bzr: ERROR: The target file system-config-date_1.9.60.orig.tar.bz2 already exists,..."
<seb128> re
<seb128> huats, lut
<seb128> slomo, hi, the update from yesterday didn't fix the video recording issue...
<seb128> the performance issue
<devildante> mvo: I fixed the issues you mentionned in the review of my addons branch. Please re-check :)
<mvo> devildante: many thanks, I will do as soon as launchpad is back
<devildante> mvo: please re-check the tests, it's the first time I've written one and I don't know if I've done it well
<devildante> mvo: should I ask mpt about the issue with the install button?
<mpt> Good morning mvo, how's things
<mvo> mpt: good morning. good
<devildante> mpt: hi mpt :)
<mvo> mpt: we are looking at the addons branch currently and there are two issues with the design I would like to get input on
<mvo> see https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/software-center/addons/+merge/30946
<mpt> ok, I'll re-pull
<mpt> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/software-center/addons/".
<mpt> that's odd
<mvo> launchpad is down
<mvo> I think its a trick to ensure we don't work too hard on feature freeze day
<devildante> mvo: but it's a read-only operation
<devildante> mvo: :p
<mvo> DOWN ;)
<mvo> but yeah
<kiwinote> mvo: does "software-center search:app that does something" seem good syntax for opening s-c with a searchterm preloaded?
<mvo> I don't quite understand why checkouts are no longer possible
<mvo> kiwinote: yes, I wonder if it would make sense to try to be compatible why the aptitude search synatax (at least a little bit) its pretty powerful
<mvo> kiwinote: hm, maybe --search instead?
<kiwinote> mvo: could do, although I thought that "software-center --search:apt apt:abiword" wouldn't make much sense..
<mvo> kiwinote: yeah, that is true
<mvo> kiwinote: search:pattern is fine
<tjaalton> is there a way to stop desktopcouch from filling my $HOME on nfs with useless logfiles?
<mvo> kiwinote: I will check your other branches (especially the speed one) today too
<kiwinote> mvo: just a few notes about the speed branch:
<kiwinote> mvo: the sc-and-the-need-for-speed was very fast, but I have spent quite some time trying to get it up to date with trunk. I constantly seemed to get some quite random regressions.
<devildante> kiwinote: I think you'll have some problems when my addons branch gets merged, since it's not snappy
<kiwinote> mvo: so I started work on the startup-speed branch which is not at all as fast yet, but I'm basically applying the same sorts of changes on a fresh copy of trunk
<kiwinote> devildante: I'll diagnose it once it lands ;)
<mvo> kiwinote: yeah, I noticed that. I like the startup-speed one. the other one is super-fast, but a bit hard to follow
<mvo> kiwinote: so this way I can merge it bit by bit
<kiwinote> mvo: yeah, I'm doing nice neat commits now ;)
<devildante> mvo: forgot to tell you that icons for add-ons are finally working :)
<mvo> kiwinote: :)
<mvo> devildante: sweet
<mvo> devildante: how do you feel about navigation ?
<mvo> devildante: to be able to get from the addon description to the page?
<slomo> seb128: i talked with robert ancell about it already, he's going to file a useful bug without noise against gstreamer later ;)
<devildante> mvo: that's a little slow
<seb128> slomo, ok thanks
<devildante> mvo: I think some tweaks will do the trick
<mpt> mvo, you mean navigating to the screen for each individual add-on?
<devildante> mpt: I thought he were talking about getting to the appdetailsview
<devildante> mpt: maybe I didn't understand?
<mvo> mpt: being able to get more info about the addon
<mpt> yes
<mpt> I haven't figured out a nice way to do that yet
<mpt> I thought maybe an arrow button at the trailing end of each checkbox, but that would be zig-zaggy because the checkbox labels are different lengths
<devildante> mpt: for now, I've added the pkgname near each add-on
<devildante> mpt: maybe converting these to links that leads to their description will do the trick?
<mpt> I'll have a look when Launchpad gets back, but I doubt it'll look good to show add-on package names
<devildante> mpt: should I remove the pkgnames then?
<mpt> I'll have a look when Launchpad gets back
<tjaalton> http://www.flamingspork.com/blog/2010/05/08/desktop-couch-has-been-nothing-but-suck/
<tjaalton> amen
<devildante> mpt: well, bilalakhtar on ubuntu-bugs is screaming that LP IS UP!! :p
<mpt> ah, so it is
<seb128> which is wrong
<seb128> still getting connection refused errors there
<devildante> seb128: but they have removed the message
<mpt> me too
<mvo> mpt: I like something that gives me a indication of the name (appname or pkgname) in the addon line but I can see that its a problem because the space is small
<devildante> seconded
<mpt> So, Launchpad isn't up enough for me to check out a branch, but it is up enough for me to have reported the bug about not being able to check out the branch
<seb128> ok
<seb128> now lp is up enough to do checkouts
<seb128> you can resume work ;-)
<devildante> oh yeah, IT'S WORKING!! :p
<pitti> ooh!
<mvo> its back
 * pitti was desperately waiting, too
<mvo> mpt: my other point is the install button moving down, with gimp and the default window size the button is entirely off the screen
<devildante> mvo: I did that according to the software-center spec
<mpt> Yes, that's my fault
<mpt> I left that ambiguous
<mvo> devildante: I know, this is why I wanted to talk to mpt about it
<mvo> again, its a little bit tricky to find a good place as the addon list can be long(ish)
<seb128> pitti, is there any reason bug #595096 is incomplete?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 595096 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[MIR] ubuntu-sso-client (affects: 1) (heat: 71)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595096
<pitti> seb128: I don't think so; I set it back to new
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<mpt> devildante, your calculation of download + installed size is great, but it should be shown even for items that don't have any add-ons. Could you fix that while you're waiting for me to sort out the button placement? Show it in a row like the Version, License, and Updates are. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=software-item-screens.jpg>
<devildante> mpt: you mean, calculate download + install size for the application?
<mpt> devildante, yes
<devildante> mpt: okay, will do it now
<mpt> devildante, search for the string "Text describing" in the spec
<mpt> thanks
<devildante> mpt: thank you ! :)
<devildante> mpt: about the amount of space free, how will we do that? maybe the user has a /usr partition, and we're installing to both /etc and /usr (for example)
<mpt> ergh, really?
<mpt> Do we still know, ahead of time, whether there's enough free disk space? I.e. do we know how much more space will be taken up on /etc and on /usr?
<devildante> mpt: I think we could know the total size
<mvo> mpt: we just know how much we need on "/"
<mvo> not how its distributed inside the deb
<mvo> i.e. the kernel will need a lot in /boot
<mvo> X a lot in /usr
<mvo> something else only /sbin
<mvo> etc
<mvo> so for a system with multiple mounts its complicated
<mpt> So knowing the installed size doesn't protect you from running out of disk space
<mvo> correct, a common problem is /boot being too small
<mvo> the upgrader tries very hard to guess based on estimates and patterns etc, but it does not always get it right too (but its pretty good at it)
<mpt> fun
<mvo> yep :/
<rodrigo_> seb128, please merge this -> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/maverick/tomboy/fix-u1-note/+merge/32429
<mvo> the inperfect reality
<mpt> devildante, I found a bug: 1. Navigate to Gimp, check/uncheck one of the add-ons. Now back up and navigate to any other software item. The item screen still contains "Cancel" and "Apply Changes" when you haven't made any changes, and even if that item has no add-ons at all.
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, hey btw, how are you
<rodrigo_> seb128, fine, thanks
<rodrigo_> and you?
<devildante> mpt: will check
<seb128> rodrigo_, lot to do this week but I'm alright otherwise ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, yeah, very busy week, indeed :)
<devildante> mpt: true
<tjaalton> rodrigo_: are you a desktopcouch upstream dev?
<rodrigo_> tjaalton, not really, but I'm close, what's up?
<tjaalton> rodrigo_: I'd like to be able to disable logging altogether
<tjaalton> it's not nice on NFS etc
<rodrigo_> tjaalton, right
<tjaalton> and we have 20000 users ;)
<tjaalton> granted only some will use gwibber
<tjaalton> but for instance my logfiles take 400MB
<tjaalton> despite it rotating the logs
<devildante> mpt: fixed in 2 lines of code :p
<tjaalton> rodrigo_: I'd be happy to disable it locally by patching the current version in lucid, but a long-term solution would be nice
<rodrigo_> tjaalton, yes, if you have a patch, propose it for merging
<rodrigo_> tjaalton, a good way would be to have a command line argument, or a setting in the config file
<mpt> devildante, ok, I think I've worked out a solution, but it will take me a wee while to sketch it out
<devildante> mpt: okay
<tjaalton> rodrigo_: I'll have a look, thanks
<mpt> devildante, basically, instead of the "installed state bar" and the "availability state bar" that the spec talks about, there'll be an installed state bar that's always at the top (just below the icon + title + summary), and a separate add-ons state bar that appears only when you're changing add-ons for something that's already installed.
<rodrigo_> tjaalton, if you want to discuss further details, CardinalFang on #ubuntuone is an upstream developer
<tjaalton> rodrigo_: ok, I might
<tjaalton> well, should really
<mpt> devildante, so, move the current bar back to the top. Then have a new bar that appears only when both (1) the main item is installed and (2) you've twiddled the checkboxes
<mpt> Does that make sense?
<devildante> mpt: yes
<kiwinote> devildante: do you mind pushing the latest version of your branch?
<devildante> kiwinote: lemme fix some little things and I'll push it :)
<devildante> mpt, like this: http://i.imgur.com/XaRtS.png ?
<kiwinote> devildante: sure, thanks
<devildante> kiwinote: np :)
<mpt> devildante, that's a start. :-) Now reverse the order of the buttons ( Cancel ) ( Apply Changes ) , capitalize "Changes", and add a background color the same as the installed state bar
<devildante> mpt: okay
<mpt> devildante, for the package names, what do you think about making them light grey and clickable?
<didrocks> vish: did you try removing the saved session? re: panel issue on unity
<vish> didrocks: i dint have any saved sessions to begin with
<didrocks> vish: ok, so this is a different issue
<didrocks> vish: not conflicting systray
<vish> yeah..
<devildante> mpt: I'll see
<vish> didrocks: we should probably split the bug?
<didrocks> vish: right
<devildante> mpt: is this close to what you want: http://i.imgur.com/WXp0i.png
<vish> cool ,
 * vish files another bug
<vish> mpt: Remove + Apply Changes , Cancel are all in the same page. but they are not all related.. info overloading.. :s   why apply changes *and* cancel , could we just use it as as single button?  "Install Addons" <-> "Remove Addons" depending on the changes , now it would probably we weird if we are installing some and removing at the same time.. hmm..
<vish> *be weird
<devildante> vish: cancel means reverting the changes before even applying them
<vish> devildante: got that , but the buttons in the same page are all not the same function , "Remove" is a separate entity from the changes below , in other prefs dialogues , Apply Changes , will mean applying changes to whatever we have done in the whole page
<devildante> vish: what about "apply changes to add-ons" or "apply add-ons changes"?
<mpt> vish, they'll be in different parts of the screen, immediately below the things they apply to. "Remove" will be immediately below the title and summary of the main item. "Cancel" and "Apply Changes" will be immediately below the add-ons section.
<devildante> mpt: is the above image what you want?
<mpt> ah, sorry, didn't see that one
<mvo> seb128: eh, did something in gtk treeview change? gtk_tree_view_remove_column seems to take endless time (within the seconds range)
<mpt> devildante, getting closer. :-) Now make "Total size:" a separate row, like "Version:" and "License:" are (but above the bar, not below it). Remember, size should be shown even when you haven't made any add-ons changes, and even when there are no add-ons at all.
<vish> mpt: right , but still they are in a single page which means the "Apply changes" doesnt control the "Remove" , from the current screenshot , it seems we have to Select "remove" and then "Apply Changes"
<mpt> vish, nothing controls the "Remove". It's a button.
<devildante> mpt: does total size also include add-ons size or only the main pkg?
<mpt> devildante, both.
<mpt> hence "total"
<devildante> mpt: okay
<mpt> thanks
<devildante> mpt: but then, the "apply changes" bar shouldn't have a Total size label. What should we put there?
<vish> mpt: exactly! , it is not controlled by the "Apply changes" , which is what i'm trying to get at , we probably need to name the button below better.  Now imagine what happens when someone is trying to add.   "Install" will be separate from the addons , we need to make it a single action
<mpt> devildante, the total price of any new add-ons you've selected. Usually that will be "Free".
<devildante> mpt: okay
<vish> anyways.. /me goes on with filing a bug about unity ;)
<mpt> vish, just hang tight for a few minutes until I've finished this sketch of the different situations. I think it'll be fine.
<vish> :)
<devildante> oh god, that means more work for me :p
<seb128> mvo, not that I know, did that start recently?
<mvo> seb128: not sure, I have a workaround
<mvo> seb128: off to lunch
<seb128> mvo, enjoy
<seb128> I'm just back from lunch
<devildante> mvo: what is app_details.price equal to when the app is purchasable?
<vish> checkbox it! :D
<vish> oops! late comment!
<devildante> vish: ???
<mvo> devildante: a string other than "" basicly
 * mvo is really off for lunch now
<devildante> mvo: okay, take your time :)
<vish> devildante: nah.. was about to say , instead of the "install/remove" button we can make it a checkbox , but mp-t  is already working on it :)   hit enter in the wrong window only now!
<devildante> vish: a checkbox in this case sounds weird to me
<devildante> vish: then again, I'm not a designer :p
<vish> devildante: mp-t in on it... no worry for us ;p
<vish> is*
<devildante> vish: okay :)
<ogra> seb128, since the 9th our armel omap4 images cant run oem-config anymore and it looks like thats caused by debus not being able to start, did you get any similar bugreports since your upload on monday ?
<ogra> s/debus/dbus/
<seb128> ogra, no
<ogra> hmm, k
<mpt> devildante: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=software-item-screens.jpg
<devildante> mpt: what did you add? (I don't see any change, sorry)
<mpt> devildante, it moves the "Install" button up to the top in "Get Software" (as it is in trunk), and shows the position of "Total size" relative to "Cancel / Apply Changes"
<devildante> mpt: okay
<mpt> vish, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=software-item-screens.jpg
<vish> oh!
<devildante> mpt, is this better: http://imgur.com/x0pC5.png
<vish> mpt: now , we can select the checkboxes and install at the top will install even the addons?  and once the main package is installed , the addons have the "cancel" "apply changes" hidden and once the addon i selected those buttons are revealed?
<mpt> vish, exactly.
<devildante> vish: yes
<mpt> devildante, progress!
<mpt> good work
<mpt> devildante, next, tweak the "Cancel"/"Apply Changes" bar so that it always has exactly the same padding, colors etc as the "Remove" bar does, even if we change the "Remove" bar later
<devildante> mpt: what do you mean? (still pretty new to the gtk world)
<mpt> devildante, currently there's zero spacing between the left edge of the box and the left edge of the "Free". There should be the same spacing as there is between the left edge of the box and the left edge of the "Installed on 2010-07-26". Using the same constant.
<vish> mpt: what do you think about disabling the "Remove", when the "cancel" and "apply changes" buttons are displayed?  and "remove" is enabled only when addons selection is cancelled?
<devildante> mpt: Okay
<mpt> devildante, and the same for the spacing between the top and bottom of the bar and the top and bottom of the buttons.
<vish> s/disabling/inactivating
<devildante> mpt: that should teach me to use gtk.Alignment :p
<mpt> vish, why? What would we be preventing?
<vish> mpt: we are exposing two actions, which are almost contrary in function.. why do both need to be active at the same time?
<mpt> vish, because you might change your mind. :-) "Cancel" isn't logically necessary here, it's just a convenience button to reset all the checkboxes.
<mpt> vish, but if we found that people were accidentally removing something when they meant to change its add-ons, your suggestion would make a lot of sense.
<vish> somehow that screen still makes me a bit queasy :)
<devildante> mpt: about your "add-on clickable" suggestion, do you have a piece of code to do that?
<devildante> (if anyone else does, then tell me)
<mpt> devildante, the "Website" link is clickable, you could copy that
<didrocks> mvo: hey, do you know if there is a ppa with compiz 0.9 hanging on launchpad?
<mvo> didrocks: there is a brnach
<devildante> mpt: I meant, click on the add-on, and open another appdetailsview
<mpt> ah
<didrocks> mvo: cool! I'm looking for it
<mvo> didrocks: if its good than we can upload it into the ~compiz ppa (maybe creating a experimental one first for 0.9)
<mvo> didrocks: ~compiz is the team I can add you
<didrocks> mvo: found it: lp:~amaranth/compiz/0.9 :)
<didrocks> mvo: if you can add me, I will be deligthed ;)
<mvo> didrocks: welcome to ~compiz, you are the official maintainer now thxbye
<ronoc> bl8: ping
<mvo> devildante: I can help with that
<didrocks> mvo: ahah! that was the trap :-)
<didrocks> mvo: thanks *you* ;)
<mvo> didrocks: :)
<devildante> mvo: is it simple, or does it require work?
<devildante> (we programmers are lazy :p)
<mvo> devildante: it *should* be simple, but reality sometimes thinks differently. let me poke it a little bit
<devildante> mvo: okay
<devildante> kiwinote: I just pushed my addons branch, you can check it out now :)
<kiwinote> devildante: thanks, I'll take a look
<mpt> devildante, sorry if this is going to be really hard to fix, but: When I click any of the checkbox labels, nothing happens
<devildante> mpt: you mean that clicking on a checkbox works, but clicking on the label doesn't?
<mpt> devildante, yes
<devildante> mpt: I *think* it should be easy to fix
<devildante> mpt: but I'll see
<mvo> devildante: I work on the navigation now
<devildante> mvo: thanks :)
<mvo> devildante: chech the mvo branch please
<mvo> r941
<mvo> devildante: its not prefect as the history seems to get confused by it currently
<mvo> devildante: but that seems to be "just" a bug
<vish> mpt: remember your nautilus file operations specs?   someone is working on making it a reality ! > http://home.cs.tum.edu/~sickert/screen2.png :)
<mpt> sweet
<devildante> mvo: thanks
<james_w> pitti: please file a bug with more details, I'm not sure why you would get that error.
<pitti> james_w: asked the other way round: if I do a package from scratch, how do I properly import the first-ever upstream tarball?
<devildante> mvo: did you push it? seems that r941 is not there
<james_w> pitti: bzr dh-make
<pitti> james_w: bzr mu works fine for already existing lp:ubunut/ branches, but not for initial import aparently
<pitti> james_w: ooh
<james_w> pitti: use --bzr-only if you want to do something other that dh-make to create the debian skeleton
<pitti> james_w: that was the missing link. Thank you!
<james_w> pitti: run it in a branch of upstream and pass it a tarball URI
<pitti> james_w: oh, it's a completely fresh "bzr init" -- upstream is in git
<pitti> (or, rather, it was  -- I just packaged it using merge mode now)
<james_w> pitti: ok, just do it in a non-bzr-directory then
<james_w> (you could do it in a bzr-git branch of upstream :-)
<devildante> mvo: can we attach a gtk.widget to a gtk.checkbutton?
<mvo> devildante: not sure about checkbuttons, for normal buttons you can do that. what do you have in mind?
<devildante> mvo: mpt said that when you click on a checkbutton label, nothing works (as excepted, because the label is not attached to the checkbutton in my code)
<devildante> not attached because I have to show the add-on icon
<devildante> so I'd like to attach a gtk.label and gtk.image to a gtk.checkbutton
<mvo> devildante: aha, hm. but what is the clicked in order to navigate to the addon itself?
<james_w> pitti: did it work?
<mvo> devildante: r942 contains another small fix, instead of creating a new cache it will just reuse the exisitng one
<devildante> mvo: thanks
<pitti> james_w: oh, I didn't try yet -- I already uploaded the package (in NEW now), and will just use the auto-import, I guess
<james_w> ah, ok
<pitti> james_w: but there will certainly be another package soon :)
 * pitti tries it in /tmp anyway
<devildante> mvo: you didn't push it to your addons branch
<mvo> r942, no?
<devildante> mvo: https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/software-center/addons is still stuck at r937
<pitti> james_w: I tried "bzr dh-make --bzr-only system-config-date 1.9.60 system-config-date_1.9.60.orig.tar.bz2"
<pitti> james_w: that seems to work, but it autogenerated a system-config-date_1.9.60.orig.tar.gz
<pitti> james_w: it doesn't work for .tar.bz2 yet?
<mvo> devildante: uhhh, push now, sorry
<devildante> mvo: np :)
<james_w> pitti: --v3 if you want a v3 package
<pitti> james_w: ah, right; that exposes the exact same problem as merge-upstream
<pitti> $ bzr dh-make --bzr-only --v3 system-config-date 1.9.60 system-config-date_1.9.60.orig.tar.bz2
<pitti> Fetching tarball
<pitti> bzr: ERROR: File exists: 'system-config-date_1.9.60.orig.tar.bz2'
<mvo> devildante: its there now
<devildante> mvo: merged it :)
<pitti> james_w: so I guess I should file a bug after all
<james_w> pitti: please run again with -Derror and file a bug
<devildante> mvo: can't we just put the addon arrow next to the app arrow?
<mvo> devildante: sure
<mvo> devildante: fine with me as well
<mvo> devildante: eh, silly quest. does gtk.CheckButton.set_label(description) not work?
<devildante> mvo: yes, but doesn't work if I want a gtk.Image *and* a gtk.label (like our addons example)
<pitti> james_w: done, bug 616786 ; thanks!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616786 in bzr-builddeb (Ubuntu) "dh-make and merge-upstream choke on orig.tar.bz2 imports (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616786
<devildante> mvo: so we *can* put the addon arrow next to the app arrow? how can we do that?
<mvo> devildante: hold on a sec, I can add the code for it I think, let me look at it
<mpt> devildante, what arrows are these?
<james_w> pitti: thanks
<devildante> mpt: when clicking on the checkbutton label, software-center should navigate to the addon appdetailsview (if you're okay with that :) )
<mpt> devildante, what I suggested was that clicking on the add-on package name should navigate to its screen. Clicking on the rest of the label should check/uncheck the checkbox.
<devildante> oh
<mvo> devildante: http://paste.ubuntu.com/476932/ to make it a full button, but that overshadows unfortunately the clickable other bits
<mpt> [/] [] Print plugin for the gimp (gimp-gutenprint)
<mpt>     ^-----checks/unchecks------^  ^--navigates--^
<mvo> devildante: so I guess its not a winner :/
<mvo> devildante: but it should illustrate the principle that the button is just a container (well, a bin
<mvo> )
<devildante> mvo: thanks :)
<mvo> devildante: cheers :)
<mvo> devildante: I think for mpt suggestion we need to keep the hbox, and then just make the first part the checkbox and the rest the hlinkbutton, that should work for left-to-right languages as well I think
<mvo> (that was the only thing that I was wondering about)
<mvo> mpt: I like this idea
<devildante> mvo: I agree
<devildante> mvo: so who shall implement this? you or me? :)
<mpt> devildante, once that's fixed, I think it's ready to merge design-wise
<devildante> mpt: :)
 * mpt wonders why he can't find Firefox in USC at all
<devildante> mpt: well, I found it :p
<mvo> first hit for me
<mvo> …
<pitti> mpt: hm, I just type "fire" in the search bar, and it's the first result..
<devildante> seconded
<mvo> mpt: local checkout? try rm data/xapian/* -- maybe the db is really old
<pitti> typing "fox" is more funny
<pitti> but again first hit for "browser"
<mvo> "hot" give me jdk6 as first hit - i wonder if that is a bug or a feature
<mpt> What about "cool"? :-)
<pitti> "Exaile"
<mvo> software-center
<pitti> mvo: you can install sofware-center from software-center??
<devildante> mvo: "using hotspot"
 * pitti chuckles -- try "michael"
<pitti> michael -> Lgeneral
<mpt> mvo, doing the rm and searching for "firefox" from trunk r1014 on trunk gives me (1) Gnome Do, (2) Prism, (3) Gnash, (4) Mozilla Firefox installer for Kubuntu, (5) BleachBit
<mvo> pitti: I think you can, its a bit complicated, you need to have it open, uninstall, wait, then it should be possible to install it :P
<mvo> pitti: lol@michael
<mvo> pitti: guess what martin finds?
<devildante> pitti: or you can uninstall the system one from the trunk
<mvo> pitti: a calculator!
<mvo> pitti: but one with cool alpha-blending :P
<devildante> pitti: but that's not funny :p
<pitti> mvo: there seems to be some randomness here
<pitti> mvo: at my first try it was a latex package, now I get gdeskcal indeed :)
<mvo> soso, latex
<pitti> mvo: it's a calendar, not a calculator, BTW
<devildante> mvo: so you want me to implement the above bits?
<pitti> mvo: yummy :)
<mvo> pitti: meh, a calculator would have been more fun :/
<devildante> mvo: or you implement them yourself?
<mvo> devildante: that would be cool (if you don't mind)
<devildante> mvo: np :)
<mvo> mpt: matthew has "Concise Commentary for SWORD"
<mvo> so much fun
<mvo> mpt: hm, odd, let me try trunk again
<pitti> mvo: and I really had expected a nice easter egg for typing sabdfl!
<mvo> launchpad
<mpt> martin similarly has "SWORD module of Martin Luther's 1545 German bible"
<mpt> which reveals a text wrapping bug in the software item screen!
<pitti> hahaha -- try "fedora"
<mpt> So, this exercise wasn't completely useless
<mvo> lol
<pitti> mpt: I'm so sorry for totally abusing your serious discussion here
<nessita> hello people!
<pitti> hey nessita, how are you?
<mvo> mpt: no luck, trunk seems to be doing fine, I just removed the db, still get good results
<mpt> mvo, sorry, by "trunk r1014 on trunk" I meant "trunk r1014 on 10.04". It might be something in xapian that's fixed in Maverick.
<mvo> hey nessita
<nessita> pitti: hey there! I'm great :-)
<mvo> mpt: oh, ok. I don't have a 10.04 machine here
<nessita> mvo: hello! good news: last night we packaged latest USSOC code, which has everything you used so far plus password reset working from the UI
<mpt> ohhhhhh, that's interesting
<devildante> mvo: patch you gave me doesn't apply correctly
<mvo> nessita: cool, the s-c in maverick is using it already :P I uploaded it last night
<mvo> devildante: I can make a proper commit, give me 5 minutes or so
<nessita> seb128: hi! thanks for merging the ussoc package
<nessita> mvo: wooohoooo!
<seb128> hey nessita, thanks for the great work on that
<nessita> :-)
<devildante> mvo: okay, take your time
<mvo> nessita: it was pretty trivial as you have the same signals as I have in my code. I guess that is a good sign :) so it was really simple to port
<mpt> mvo, devildante: That first match for "martin", sword-text-gerlut1545, is correctly marked as "Enhances: sword-frontend". So it should show up in the USC add-ons branch as an add-on for BibleTime and for Xiphos Bible Guide, but it doesn't.
<nessita> mvo: that's awesome, really. I'm very, very happy that we've been able to put this together. Congrats!
<mvo> :)
<mpt> mvo, devildante: Because the add-ons definition doesn't take Provides: into account.
<mvo> nessita: congrats to you, you had to firefight on the last day (well, more firefighting to do at least)
<mpt> Thank you for your hard work, nessita
<nessita> it was sooo much fun, I enjoyed it a lot
<nessita> mpt: np. Alecu worked on this a lot, too
<devildante> mpt: so what should we add to the spec?
<mpt> devildante, I guess changing "A Enhances X" to "A Enhances X, or a virtual package that X provides"
<mpt> mvo, is that the correct terminology?
<mvo> mpt: right, I guess it goes both ways. "or a virtual package that X provides"  and "or a virtual packages that provides X"
<devildante> mvo: how do we know if a package is virtual or not?
<mpt> mvo, I'm not sure what you mean by "a virtual package that provides X". When A Provides B, B is always virtual, right?
<devildante> mvo: nvm, found how
<devildante> hi ara :)
<ara> hey devildante
<mvo> mpt: right, but there are cases where there is also a real package of that name. packages like mail-transport-agent have no real pkgs, but other packages may exist as real and virtual ones (usual with conflicts/provides/replaces)
<mpt> mvo, ah, so for example we could have software-center "Provides: gdebi" without necessarily "Conflicts: gdebi"
<mvo> mpt: yes
<mvo> mpt: that would mean that a package that depends on gdebi will also be happy if s-c is installed
<mpt> understood
<seb128> pitti, how busy are you right now?
<nessita> hey guys, installing today's updates I've got: dpkg: version '/etc/ufw/applications.d' has bad syntax: invalid character in version number
<mpt> devildante, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=diff&rev2=420&rev1=419
<devildante> mpt: thanks :)
<nessita> mvo: I'me getting zillion of these, is it ok? https://pastebin.canonical.com/35794/
<pitti> seb128: fairly, I'm afraid; talking to some people, working on an urgent bug, and I need to run out for about 2 hours in 5 mins
<mvo> nessita: no, I will debug
<pitti> seb128: what's up?
<pitti> seb128: I'll return to work for another 45 min or so after that, but this week I'm on an early shift again (starting at 6)
<seb128> pitti, no worry, that was for some new review but I switched to that now and I'm doing it
<seb128> pitti, busy day there as well with other team trying to get all their changes uploaded and reviewed
<seb128> or the other way around, reviewed and uploaded ;-)
<nessita> mvo: let me know if I can help
<mvo> devildante: I pushed r943 that should roughly work and include the UI stuff we talked about
<devildante> mvo: thanks :) does it include the "virtual package" bit we just talked about?
<mvo> devildante: no, sorry. I need to think aobut it a little bit
<devildante> mvo: okay :)
<mvo> devildante: pushed another minor update
<devildante> mvo: thank you :)
<mvo> :)
<mvo> my pleasure to work with!
<devildante> mvo: :)
<devildante> mvo: just pushed r942 which should include your changes :)
<nessita> seb128: have a few minutes for a couple of naive questions?
 * mvo pulls
<devildante> mvo: nothing has changed, it's a pristine copy of yours :)
<mvo> ok :)
<seb128> nessita, sort of, busy but I can do async replies, just ask ;-)
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey
<devildante> meh, I'd really like to learn how to do great design like you :)
<devildante> all of you :)
<nessita> seb128: how can I confirm if the latest ussoc is apt-installable?
<seb128> nessita, use a pbuilder and pbuilder login
<seb128> then sudo apt-get update
<seb128> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sso-client
<seb128> nessita, I can do that for you if you want, I've a pbuilder there
<seb128> nessita, or just start a liveCD and try
<nessita> seb128: sorry, I think I wrote it wrong. How can I know if the package I submit is available in the repos for the rest of the world? :-)
<seb128> or try on a maverick machine
<seb128> nessita, oh
<rickspencer3> afternoon seb128
<seb128> nessita, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sso-client
<seb128> nessita, click on the version
<seb128> then on the build you want
<seb128> ie here i386
<seb128> nessita, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sso-client/0.99-0ubuntu1/+build/1915673
<seb128> nessita, it's usually available 2 hours after build
<nessita> seb128: grrrreat, thanks! I'll bookmark those urls
<seb128> so that one is available for your users for 2 hours
<nessita> seb128: why does it say "Uploaded by: pycassos 4 hours ago"
<nessita> seb128: pycassos is a team I belong to but has nothing to do with ubuntu-sso
<seb128> nessita, that's an excellent question and I don't know, ask #launchpad I guess
<seb128> could be a launchpad bug
<nessita> seb128: I will, thanks!
<seb128> oh
<seb128> nessita, it matches your email to that team
<seb128> nessita, do you have your gmail email registered for your lp account?
<nessita> seb128: yeah, also canonical's
<seb128> nessita, seems not
<seb128> nessita, no, https://edge.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart
<seb128> nessita, you don't have the gmail with the "."
<seb128> nessita, you have a version without "."
<nessita> but is the same! :-D
<seb128> well it can't know ;-)
<seb128> it does exact matching I guess
<seb128> and it doesn't find the one you used in the changelog for your lp account
<nessita> seb128: I'll fix that (somehow)
<seb128> ;-)
<rodrigo_> hmm, trying to apply a patch on a package using 'bzr bd ...', it fails, with no error messages, and no .rej files, so is there any place where I can see where the patch failed?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: normally, you still have the build-area/packagename-version if the build failed
<didrocks> rodrigo_: it's in the parent dir
<rodrigo_> didrocks, I don't see any .rej file there
 * rodrigo_ looks again
<didrocks> rodrigo_: is it cdbs?
<rodrigo_> no, quilt
<didrocks> rodrigo_: ok, you need to try to apply the patch explicitely so that you get the .rej
<rodrigo_> ok
<didrocks> rodrigo_: like quilt push -f 10_…
<james_w> is there anyone here that sees the "policykit dialog hangs after entering password bug"?
<james_w> the one where the password entry disappears, but everything else remains, and then it just times out
<seb128> hum
<seb128> mvo, should bug #613743 be closed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613743 in update-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "update-manager cpu-bound for a long time opening (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613743
<seb128> mvo, there is a patch on the bug, not sure if it's similar to what you did
<devildante> seb128: I think this bug has been fixed (I was affected but not affected anymore now)
<seb128> devildante, right, see current bug comment
<devildante> seb128: okay, let's wait mvo verdict/judgment/whatever :p
<devildante> seb128: but I'm pretty sure python-apt has nothing to do with that
<mpt> devildante, so, what's up? Still waiting for review?
<devildante> mpt: yep
<devildante> mpt: and still haven't fixed virtual package issue, because mvo said he'll think about it
<mpt> The virtual package issue isn't a blocker, it's a false negative
<mpt> If it was a false positive, that would be a problem
<devildante> false negative? false positive? I'm confused :p
<seb128> rodrigo_, hey, will you get an update upload for bug #591873 in?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591873 in couchdb-glib (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "couchdb-glib sets its own, custom log handler for the g_debug (affects: 1) (heat: 62)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591873
<mpt> devildante, false negative = item not showing up as an add-on when it should
<rodrigo_> seb128, it's already fixed in maverick package, I think
<mpt> devildante, false positive = item showing up as an add-on when it shouldn't (e.g. the language packs before)
<rodrigo_> seb128, it was rejected for lucid
<devildante> mpt: okay, thanks :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, right because the diff uploaded to lucid has vcs noise
<rodrigo_> ah, will look at it later
<seb128> rodrigo_, could you get a version without that noise uploaded for lucid?
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks, no hurry
<mpt> mvo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=buy-connecting.jpg
<devildante> mpt: great :)
<devildante> mpt: and would love to buy world of goo via software-center :p
<bl8> ronoc: pong
<ronoc> hey bl8
<ronoc> did you see the spec has finally been finalized
<seb128> james_w, could you close https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bluetooth/ubuntu/lucid/obexd/main/+merge/24151 as merged, the version there is in lucid
<bl8> ronoc: hey, yes I saw that. Now I know what I'll be doing during my week-end ;)
<ronoc> bl8: indeed, I'll have a late one tonight, back at it from Sunday night. plans from tmrw afternoon
<mvo> mpt: thanks, I saw this
<mpt> mvo, how far did you get with reinstalling previous purchases?
<mvo> mpt, devildante: we missed the feature freeze deadline, mail went out some minutes ago
<bl8> ronoc: I'll ping you when I have something
<devildante> mvo: argh :(
<mvo> mpt: its in
<ronoc> bl8: excellent thx Bertrand
<devildante> mvo: what is in?
<mvo> devildante: its not the end of the world, but we now need a feature freeze exception
<mvo> devildante: the "reinstall previously purchased" feature
<devildante> mvo: don't worry ;)
 * mpt hugs devildante 
 * devildante hugs mpt back
<devildante> mvo: so should I ask for a feature freeze exception?
<mpt> mvo, anything I can do to help get one? (t.b.h. I don't see how we would)
<mvo> no I can talk to the release team tomorrow, unfortunately after that I will be one week on vacation
<mpt> oh, fun
<mpt> mvo, will Gary be back next week?
<devildante> mpt: can I count on you to merge it if they accept? (only if you want :) )
<mvo> we need to push for it tomorrow
<mvo> mpt: gary is also away the next week
<mpt> devildante, I don't even know if I'm allowed to merge into trunk :-)
<mvo> I think technically you are
<mvo> but … ;)
<devildante> mpt: no worries, I won't cry :p
<mpt> I'll get and471 to review all my changes
<mvo> I will look at the merge for addons tomorrow morning and see what can be done about the FFe
<mpt> ok, thanks mvo
<mvo> but unless it simple/straightforward I think we can pile up stuff in a "to-merge" branch and merge into trunk then
<mpt> mvo, or branch for 3.0 like a normal project does :-)
<mvo> there has to be someone sponsoring any uploads anyway
<devildante> mvo: thanks a lot :)
<mvo> mpt: right, that is a option as well (also the variantions in "normal" are pretty big sometimes)
<mpt> true
<marine1> installed 4500 officejet all in one everything works correctly except scanner. X-sane does not see any devices
<mpt> Thanks for all your work today devildante
<mvo> I think we are in good shape, this is the only big branch left
 * mpt -> home
<devildante> mpt: np :)
<devildante> mvo:  do you want me to work on something about addons?
<mvo> devildante: I think so, if you have time, let me quickly look over the diff again
<devildante> mvo: okay, just order me and I shall code :p
<mvo> heh :)
<mvo> kiwinote: thanks for your updates, I just merged them
<mvo> kiwinote: it would be cool if we could use the cat_of_apps code to figure out the category for searches too, there is a open bug about that somewhere
<mvo> kiwinote: i.e. search for fire should find firefox and when you click it it opens applications>network>firefox in the pathbar
<mvo> kiwinote: your code seems to solve this problem nicely :)
<kiwinote> mvo: yep, good idea for the search navigation
<kiwinote> mvo: just spent the afternoon trying to work out how the accessibility stuff works
<mvo> kiwinote: nice, that is another good one!
<mvo> devildante: the cache get_changes() method should not call self._cache.clear() as there is a aptcache method that does get_changes as well. could you call it "get_changes_and_clear_afterwards() or somesuch? to not confuse people knowing the apt cache?
<devildante> mvo: okay :) so it's just a method name change you want?
<james_w> seb128: done
<mvo> devildante: yes
<devildante> mvo: okay, np :)
<devildante> mvo: done :)
<mvo> thanks devildante
<devildante> mvo: np :)
<seb128> james_w, thanks
<pitti> good night everyone
<rickspencer3> 'night pitti
<kenvandine> james_w, ping
<james_w> hi kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey... question about bzr and project names...
<kenvandine> libgwibber is a source package
<kenvandine> and it is a series in the gwibber project
<kenvandine> should i be able to push it to ~ubuntu-desktop/libgwibber/ubuntu?
<james_w> no
<james_w> only project names are valid there
<james_w> source packages are ~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/maverick/libgwibber/ubuntu
<kenvandine> should i be able to push there?
<kenvandine> ok, that worked
<james_w> yes
<kenvandine> seb128, i pushed it there
<kenvandine> james_w, thx
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> holy crashing mutter batman!
<kenvandine> unplugging my power cable sent mutter into a crash/restart loop until i killed gnome-power-manager from a console
<kenvandine> but not i can't reproduce it
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, when will the time indicator start letting me display the date?
<seb128> rickspencer3, it does
<rickspencer3> seb128, oh?
<seb128> rickspencer3, you need to use dconf-editor to set the gsettings though
<rickspencer3> I just can;t find the option
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> seb128, fair enough
<seb128> tedg, ^ any UI planned for maverick?
<seb128> james_w, can you delete https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jshholland/ubuntu/karmic/pidgin/fix-259793/+merge/12703?
<rickspencer3> ubuntu tweak ftw
<seb128> james_w, it's outdated, there is a new one for the current version
<tedg> seb128, No probably not for Maverick.  You know me, I'm a real stickler for the feature freeze deadlines :)
<seb128> tedg, what I though ;-)
<seb128> tedg, would displaying the date by default make sense?
<seb128> we do that on the desktop...
<tedg> seb128, Not for netbooks as they're pretty small and it might get in the way of the app menu stuff.  But, on the desktop that'd be fine with me.
<james_w> done
<TheMuso> Good morning.
<rickspencer3> hi TheMuso
<chrisccoulson> micahg - one of the things i've noticed with FF4.0 since the changes yesterday, is if you install the alternative branding package with an existing profile, you end up with a mixture of branding :/
<chrisccoulson> it seems the original branding is retained in the XUL cache
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure why that used to work though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I thought the branding was just a set of icons, they might have stuff cached now for speed, idk
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it's the icons and some strings too
<chrisccoulson> you have to delete XUL.mfasl from your profile to get it to apply fully
<chrisccoulson> that used to be deleted on component re-registration, but that's all gone now
<chrisccoulson> so i don't know how we get around that one :/
<RAOF> Good morning fabuous people.
<chrisccoulson> hi RAOF!
<rickspencer3> hey RAOF
 * rickspencer3 google "fabous"
<RAOF> Hm.  Perhaps you should google “somewhat tired” :)
<TheMuso> lol
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<RAOF> Wow.  Update-manager is kinda neat.  It even tells me that installing these packages will take ~50 minutes in a clean, friendly way.
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-13
<chrisccoulson> oh, it's changed? i've not used it yet
<rickspencer3> hi robert_ancell
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: It's changed since last I used it, which may have been Karmic
<RAOF> :)
<chrisccoulson> i might have to try it next time i do an upgrade
<Amaranth> dang I need a longer scrollback
<Amaranth> If my scrollback can't make it through a line in _this_ channel it's way to short :P
<TheMuso> RAOF: BTW were you able to confirm either the pulse behavior I told you about the other day, or my theory?
<RAOF> TheMuso: When I tried running “pulseaudio -k” before shutting down the behaviour remained, but my system was moderately messed up at that point.
<RAOF> Now that gdm is actually working, so I'm in a real, live GNOME session, I'll try again.  In ~50minutes, when these 80 updates will have finished installing :(
<TheMuso> RAOF: ah ok
<TheMuso> Is it possible to monitor the signals a process receives, and log them?
<RAOF> You could attach gdb and have it log the signals
<RAOF> “handle SIGFOO nostop print”
<chrisccoulson> you can use strace as well can't you?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Hey, is there a vala PPA somewhere where I could install valac 0.9.5 so I could build shotwell from trunk so I could confirm that their fix fixes my bug?
<chrisccoulson> -esignal=....
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: Yeah.  Probably neater.
<TheMuso> Thanks guys.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, on phone, be back in a bit
<robert_ancell> RAOF, so no PPA, but I was planning on updating to 0.9.5 if dx is ok with it
<robert_ancell> I'll do the update and push to the desktop ppa
<RAOF> Ta.
<RAOF> Then I'll see if shotwell still takes 7 minutes to import 7 photos :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I'm still not seeing that problem...
<RAOF> robert_ancell: The hypothesis is that it's a side-effect of a gphoto bug (where gphoto is unable to extract the thumbnails from my raw files) which results in shotwell re-copying all the files from my sd card every import, hashing them, then rejecting the duplicates.
<rickspencer3> good night guys
<rickspencer3> have a good day!
<robert_ancell> RAOF, ah
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Good night!
<RAOF> TheMuso: So, the thinking is that running “pulseaudio -k” then shutting down should result in me coming back with non-muted audio?  Does it matter that pulse will immediately get respawned, or do I also need to turn of autospawn?
<TheMuso> RAOF: Probalby easiest to log out, then go into a VT and check to see whether pulse is still running as you. If it is, kill it, then restart.
<RAOF> k.
<Keybuk> thank god Pulse is well maintained ;-)
<TheMuso> Keybuk: heh
<TheMuso> But I don't think the bug RAOF and I are talking about is a pulse bug, however this is yet to e 100% proven.
<Keybuk> did you see the discovery that Pulse's bugs in RH's Bugzilla have gone untouched for >6 months
<Keybuk> http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/devel/2010-August/140095.html
<Sarvatt> RAOF: forget to pull xorg-server first? :)
<Sarvatt> sorry about that
<Sarvatt> Keybuk: dang, guess that explains why there were hardly any pulse uploads in maverick
<TheMuso> Keybuk: Lennart is obsessed with systemd I dare say.
<TheMuso> Sarvatt: This is true.
<Keybuk> yes
<Keybuk> it's his new "thing"
<Sarvatt> "Would "Fix your existing broken crap before taking up something new." be less antagonistic?" :D
<micahg> I think we got a poke: http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/devel/2010-August/140170.html
 * TheMuso sighs. Lennart, that was not a flame war post.
<Keybuk> of course
<Keybuk> Lennart is ... consistent
<RAOF> TheMuso: Logging out, switching to a VT and running pulseaudio -k didn't change the behaviour; I still logged in to a muted system.
<robert_ancell> Packaging question:  I'm packaging the latest vala and they've versioned the binaries so you can have multiple versions installed, i.e. valac-0.10.  There are provided symlinks (valac->valac-0.10).  If I install vala 0.11 at a later date will dpkg "do the right thing" with these duplicate symlinks?
<TheMuso> RAOF: Right, I'll have to try it again myself, it worked for me...
<RAOF> Why is pulseaudio hanging around after I've logged out, anyway?
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Actually, no.  I forgot to *push* xorg-server first :/
<TheMuso> RAOF: It shouldn't...
<TheMuso> The only pulse you should see is gdm...
<RAOF> Let me try that again, then.
<rickspencer3> micahg, don't let those pokes bother you
<micahg> rickspencer3: just wanted to point it out, reading this thread makes me feel good about the distro I chose :)
 * TheMuso hoes Lennart doesn't get all snarky and antagonistic at plumbers.
<TheMuso> hopes
<Keybuk> of course he will
<rickspencer3> that's his way
<Keybuk> he didn't get his way about the track leaderships, for a start
<rickspencer3> we can still love him for all that he does
<TheMuso> Indeed, he is very smart and has good ideas.
<rickspencer3> just whatever happens, don't let a guy like that drag you into name calling matches
<devildante> micahg: what's the problem with pulseaudio? (just curious)
<rickspencer3> if you take the bait, no one wins
<micahg> devildante: people are jumpy :)
 * rickspencer3 goes away to have a life again
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Yeah I know, I will have to be up to the task.
<devildante> micahg: indeed :p
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, just don't forget, we do what we do, and we do it well!
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Yep
<rickspencer3> maybe not everyone can understand it, but the results speak for themselves
 * rickspencer3 really leaves this time ;)
<Sarvatt> RAOF: audio muted on startup? is that the old alsa-utils bug rearing its head again? try commenting out line 385 of /sbin/alsa-utils?
<TheMuso> Sarvatt: no its not
<TheMuso> Sarvatt: at least for me
<Sarvatt> ah ok, i had that problem for a long time during jaunty and karmic
<RAOF> TheMuso: Ok.  The reason why pulseaudio stuck around the first time was that I logged in to the VT before logging out of my X session.
<RAOF> The second time around I logged out first, there was no stray pulse process, but restarting still left me logging in to a muted session.
<TheMuso> RAOF: hrm
<TheMuso> I'll do some more testing of my own a bit later.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, uploaded new vala now - the package is now called valac0.10
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Ta.  Is that to the archive, or desktop-team PPA?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, desktop-team PPA, I want to get it reviewed by seb, slomo and the dx team first.  Please look over it too if you're keen (lp:~ubuntu-desktop/vala/ubuntu)
<RAOF> I don't think I'm *that* keen.  I'd prefer to play chase-the-free'd-pointer through X/ati/drm/kernel/drm/ati/X.
<RAOF> :)
<TheMuso> heh
<TheMuso> RAOF: A question about your pulse test earlier. Prior to logging out and killing pulse, did you unmute/adjust audio volume so you could hear stuff?
<RAOF> Yes.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Ok, because When I do the following, I get correct volume settings when logging back in: 1) log out 2) kill pulseaudio for my user if it is still running with pulseaudio -k 3) restart 4 ) log back in. I hear the startup sound/other sounds without needing to set volume again.
<RAOF> Let me try again...
<RAOF> TheMuso: Nope.  Still comes back muted.
<TheMuso> RAOF: hrm sounds like alsa may be doing something funky as well. This is weird, because I can reproduce the symptoms I get on 2 machines.
<RAOF> I also don't seem to get the drums sound for gdm on this machine, which is probably related.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Very possibly.
<TheMuso> RAOF: in fact yes that is related.
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Morning pitti..
<pitti> hello TheMuso, how are you?
<TheMuso> pitti: Not too bad thanks, yourself?
<pitti> pretty well, getting used again to getting up at 6 :)
<ajmitch> 6 is just far, far too early :)
<RAOF> I might get up that early in summer.
<TheMuso> I certainly will be getting up that early in Summer.
<robert_ancell_> pitti, hey, why did you update to gnome-power-manager 2.31.1 and not 2.31.6?
<pitti> robert_ancell: because .2 ports to gtk3 and gsettings, etc.
<robert_ancell> pitti, are we ok to stay on a 31.1 release for maverick final?
<pitti> robert_ancell: I guess we have to..
<pitti> we can backport important fixes of course
<pitti> but I thought seb said that we don't want to pull gtk3 stuff into maverick
<robert_ancell> yeah, gtk3 is out for maverick (though we want it in universe for trying out)
 * micahg thought they reverted everything for 2.31.6
<robert_ancell> I wonder if they are planning on making it work with gtk2 for 2.32
<robert_ancell> micahg, cool, I'll have a look
<micahg> robert_ancell: the announcement said they pulled 2.30 versions for some components, so I'm not 100% sure
<pitti> robert_ancell: oh, indeed
<pitti> robert_ancell: there's now a gnome-2-32 branch with gtk2 again
<pitti> robert_ancell: I guess last time I looked at it we still were at .5
<pitti> robert_ancell: so, want me to update?
<robert_ancell> pitti, sure, I think you're more familiar with it than me
<pitti> robert_ancell: argh, that appindicator patch is a bitch to port across releases
<robert_ancell> pitti, heh, we have a number of those :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, if you have a package that needs GL/gl.h, what is the correct package dependency? mesa-common-dev?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: You're after libgl1-mesa-dev
<robert_ancell> RAOF, thanks
<didrocks> morning
 * didrocks likes to begin the day with a broken X :)
<RAOF> didrocks: Oh?
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> RAOF: nvidia card and still no nvidia driver, I tried to add:
<pitti> didrocks: btw, tseliot fixed jockey to add a magic option to the nvidia-current driver, so that it  works with 1.9
<didrocks> Section "ServerFlags"
<didrocks>     Option "IgnoreABI" "True"
<didrocks> EndSection
<pitti> right, that
<didrocks> but doesn't seem to work :/
<didrocks> pitti: oh, really? (hey btw! had a safe travel?)
<didrocks> hum, I'm trying the jockey way so
<pitti> didrocks: yes, I arrived Wednesday; I've been here all yesterday :)
<didrocks> (still on nouveau driver)
<pitti> didrocks: tried the experimental nouveau 3D?
<RAOF> didrocks: Where nature intended!
<didrocks> RAOF: haha :-)
<didrocks> how can I trigger the experimental nouveau 3D?
<RAOF> Install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
 * didrocks is in the last day before vacation, can experiment :)
<RAOF> And Watch Your Friends Be Amazed!
<didrocks> heh, let's try
<didrocks> RAOF: nothing in xorg.conf?
<RAOF> Nope.
<RAOF> It's the free driver; it Just Works™ :P
<RAOF> (When it works :)
<didrocks> ahah :-)
<didrocks> let's see
 * pitti declares victory over gpm's appindicator patch and uploads
<RAOF> You should be able to play around with a very-nearly-flawless unity, too.
<didrocks> oh, the nouveau driver fix unity bugs too?
<didrocks> awesome ;)
<didrocks> ok, restarting X, see you :)
<pitti> it fixes everything, including the stale taste of your morning coffee!
<pitti> (... right?)
<RAOF> My morning coffee is never stale!
<RAOF> Maybe it's because I run nouveau :)
<pitti> RAOF: that's because you are running nouveau
<pitti> ah
<pitti> RAOF: hm, seems that didn't go quite so well for Didier then..
<pitti> ooh, he's back!
 * pitti sees a three-dimensional didrocks
<didrocks> RAOF: I'm really sorry to tell you I'm not amazed nor impressed :p
<RAOF> pitti: Man, it'd be *awesome* if my laptop booted in under 3 minutes!
<didrocks> pitti: it's a fake, still didrocks 2D :)
<pitti> RAOF: *shrug* 8 seconds, what's the problem :) http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/donald-maverick-20100805-1.png
<baptistemm> ssd ftw
<baptistemm> :)
<pitti> RAOF: seriously, 3 mins? my old Latitude D430 with the world's slowest-ever HDD booted in one min
<RAOF> 5400 RPM laptop drive + broken btrfs partition FTL
<pitti> oh
<pitti> I'm on btrfs, too
<didrocks> one min here too, but two restart of gdm, trying to a load a unity session and so on :)
<pitti> and it didn't break yet, and that after a whole week
<RAOF> pitti: Try a couple of unclean restarts.  I'm sure you can get btrfsck to segfault while checking consistency!
<pitti> urgh
<baptistemm> pitti: what is your ssd?
<didrocks> pitti: I'll be trying the jockey way, uninstalling/reinstalling the nvidia driver should do it, right?
<pitti> baptistemm: ... awesome!
<pitti> baptistemm: erm, how can I find out? intel-something-crazy-fast
<baptistemm> and the brand and model ?
 * pitti pokes /sys
<baptistemm> x25-m ?
<didrocks> oh intel-something-*, good choice :)
<baptistemm> this is certainly btrfs which gives you the 250 MB/s where I top to 150 with ext4
<pitti> well, I'm not sure
<pitti> $ cat /sys/block/sda/device/model
<pitti> SAMSUNG MMCRE28G
<pitti> baptistemm: would this be the correct file?
<RAOF> baptistemm: Oh, so you haven't noticed the performance regression under write loads in 2.6.35?
<baptistemm> it seems so I have INTEL SSDSA2M160
<baptistemm> I still run lucid
<pitti> RAOF: hm, as far as I can remember, Linux got utterly slow and stuttering under heavy IO load since about dapper
<pitti> RAOF: but then again, my Dell never saw maverick, I kept it on lucid
<baptistemm> I didn't know samsung was a ssh manufacturer
<RAOF> Ah.  That might be part of it.  There's apparently a ~10x performance regression under write-heavy loads in 2.6.35
<pitti> so it could have gotten even worse for sure
<pitti> RAOF: oh, hang on; I recently read something like that
<pitti> RAOF: but only for btrfs, right?
<RAOF> pitti: Indeed, yes.
<RAOF> pitti: Yeah.  It'd be interesting to see whether those desktop-interactivity patches are backportable.
<RAOF> I think they're in 2.6.36 now.
 * pitti fainlty remembers something like "*mutter mutter* doesn't allocate new blocks fast enough yadayada"
<RAOF> Yeah, something like that.
<pitti> I think the general stuttering on IO is rather a scheduler problem
<RAOF> Which I think is what the interactivity patches claim to fix.
<pitti> wasn't there a CFQ->BFQ patch mentioned on the list the other day?
<pitti> E: ID_MODEL=SAMSUNG_MMCRE28G8MXP-0VBL1
<pitti> baptistemm: ^ udev seems to confirm
<pitti> palimpsest says it's 250 MB/s avg
<baptistemm> wow
<pitti> where my old disk was a mere 20
<baptistemm> mehh, it's only 140MB for me
<pitti> so in another three year's time it will be 5000, right?
 * didrocks puts all his trust in jockey now :)
<pitti> didrocks: it doesn't do much else than setting the ignoreabi flag
<didrocks> pitti: the one in the section I listed? weird it didn't work
 * pitti checks
<pitti> oh, oops
<pitti> seems that tseliot didn't actually commit it yet
<didrocks> ahah, false hope so :-)
 * didrocks checks what he saw on the Internet
<pitti> self.xorg_conf.addOption('ServerFlags', 'IgnoreABI', 'True', optiontype='Option', position=0)
<pitti> didrocks: but seems it's exactly the same
<didrocks> why why why nvidia is so evil with me so…
<baptistemm> damn palimpsest says I have feunct sectors :/
<baptistemm> defunct
<didrocks> I've waited for the update on purpose and saw this workaround
<baptistemm> seb128 is off ?
<didrocks> so, settings this and rebooting :)
<didrocks> baptistemm: he arrived more at 10 as he is working late
<didrocks> arrives*
<baptistemm> k
<RAOF> didrocks: How was nouveau 3D failing for you?
<didrocks> RAOF: like a failing :-)
<RAOF> Or we can investigate after exhausting the binary possibilities :)
<didrocks> RAOF: unity didn't start, I'm still in low graphic resolution
<RAOF> Oh, so even the 2d driver isn't working properly?
<didrocks> RAOF: yeah, I always have low resolution with it
<RAOF> Oh!
<didrocks> well, low resolution beeing 1280x1024, but I have 1900x normally :)
<RAOF> Smells like VESA?
<tseliot> pitti, didrocks: I didn't have the time to test jockey, therefore I haven't committed my changes yet. I'll do it today
<RAOF> Care to pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<didrocks> RAOF: sure
<didrocks> tseliot: ok, thanks :)
<didrocks> RAOF: all for you pleasure :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/477333/
<RAOF> Incidentally, having the timestamps on Xorg.0.log has been immensely useful.
<RAOF> didrocks: Yup, there it is.  VESA.
<RAOF> didrocks: Hows about dmesg, too? :)
<didrocks> to see that I'm failing in 17seconds ? :)
<didrocks> RAOF: one sec, which part do you need of dmesg?
<tseliot> RAOF, didrocks: it looks like vesa with the nvidia libraries
<didrocks> tseliot: hum, sounds a good mixture :-)
<tseliot> in the X log, that is
<baptistemm> is it safe to switch to maveick now, is X upgrade 's done ?
<RAOF> didrocks: Could I just have all of it?
<didrocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/477334/
<didrocks> all is there :)
<RAOF> baptistemm: As long as you're not reliant on nvidia or fglrx X is golden in Maverick.
<RAOF> Well, also as long as you don't want to play around with GNOME screensaver preferences on -radeon.
<tseliot> yep, the nvidia kernel module is there too
<baptistemm> RAOF: okay I'm on Intel so it'll  be good I assume
<RAOF> baptistemm: Should be. 2.12 is a bit faster and seems to work slightly better on the old, troublesome cards too.
<baptistemm> pitti: Could you help me to review bluez from debian, the bluetooth dbus policy is not the same.
<didrocks> baptistemm: I confirm, apart from nvidia, all is good :)
<RAOF> Apart from the general tendency of intel GPUs to mysteriously hang, all is well on intel :)
<tseliot> didrocks: you'll need 2 things: 1) my nvidia package with the updated dependency on xserver 1.9 (not uploaded yet) 2) my new code for jockey both of which I will commit today
<baptistemm> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/477336/
<didrocks> tseliot: are there some branches somewhere or source package? I can gladely test them (still need 3D for unity update :))
<tseliot> didrocks: the nvidia driver (at least the packaging scripts) is here: http://github.com/tseliot/nvidia-graphics-drivers
<baptistemm> I guess we should keep our policy
<RAOF> didrocks: The other option would be to properly remove nvidia, but it might be worth you testing the new binary drivers.
<pitti> baptistemm: looks fine; we never used netdev, so if Debian dropped it as well now, so much the better
<pitti> baptistemm: or is it the other way aroud and they added netdev?
<didrocks> tseliot: RAOF: as you wish, tell me what I should do to help you too if I can test something with nouveau and such :)
<tseliot> didrocks: I think it's also available in the xorg-edgers PPA and I can should you how to configure it if you're in a hurry
<pitti> baptistemm: OTOH we don't use the "bluetooth" group either
<tseliot> (I'm not sure about xorg-edgers though)
<pitti> baptistemm: it might be best to just use at_console for now, if bluez still doesn't use PolicyKit
<didrocks> tseliot: I tried xorg-edgers and it didn't work as well (with the same IgnoreABI bits)
<baptistemm> pitti: netdev was from our package
<pitti> baptistemm: ah, I see; our's already has at_console, so it should be fine
<baptistemm> pitti: do you have an example to look at for at_console policy ?
<baptistemm> ah okay
<pitti> baptistemm: please do drop netdev then, and "bluetooth" along with it
<pitti>         <policy at_console="true">
<tseliot> didrocks: do you have the X log with nvidia from xorg-edgers?
<pitti> baptistemm: ^ it's nothing more
<didrocks> tseliot: I can reinstall it and try
<didrocks> let's do that
<tseliot> didrocks: ok
<baptistemm> pitti: and what the lp group? I guess we should keep it.
<pitti> baptistemm: yes, I think so
<baptistemm> I need to update again the hal patch, pitti whould be better with upstream if we could have a hal witch at configure ?
<baptistemm> *switch*
<pitti> baptistemm: what is "the hal patch"?
<pitti> we don't use hal any more..
<baptistemm> pitti: a patch you did to remove hal call in bluez
<pitti> ah
<pitti> baptistemm: I don't think a switch makes sense at this point -- it should just disappear for good
<pitti> but if other people want to keep it, then a configure option might do, yes
<baptistemm> better I could just the patch upstream and see the reaction :)
<baptistemm> *send*
<seb128> hey
<baptistemm> 10 o'clock just ring and seb128 is here didrocks was true
<baptistemm> hello seb128
<pitti> hey seb128, bonjour
<seb128> lut baptistemm
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> baptistemm, ?
<seb128> in fact I would have been a bit earlier today if I didn't run into a fsck after restart
<baptistemm> I just asked if you were off, and didrocks told me you arrived at 10
<baptistemm> *arrive*
<seb128> do you need me for something?
<pitti> we always need you, seb!
<baptistemm> not at all, at least for now
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> baptistemm, I did the bluez update btw
<seb128> since your update had a conflict and was an outdated version now
<seb128> lut didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: what happened to your proxy?
<didrocks> ahah, driver acceleration again \o/
<didrocks> hey seb128
<pitti> didrocks: ooh! with nvidia?
<didrocks> pitti: well, my proxy is at home and for a month, I prefered to shutdown the power there :)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah ;)
<pitti> didrocks: oh, right, where are you again?
<didrocks> tseliot: xorg-edgers fixed it. I was pretty sure to had a try earlier but it was before the coffee
<didrocks> pitti: I'm in the Alps, near Annecy
<tseliot> didrocks: I can understand ;)
<didrocks> tseliot: heh, thanks a lot for your support. So hopefully, next update will fix that for nvidia user. Will you readd the dummy dep to avoid breaking on apt-get upgrade btw?
<didrocks> RAOF: thanks to you too  :)
<RAOF> ;)
<didrocks> (first thing to do now: disabling xorg-edgers to avoid cry and sadness in the near futur :-))
<tseliot> didrocks: are you referring on the video abi thing=
<tseliot> ?
<tseliot> np
<didrocks> tseliot: I don't remember what exactly, RAOF told me there where a dummy dep to avoid this kind of thing happening for each new Xorg-server update (surely a dep having the video abi in the name)
<RAOF> Yeah, it needs to have a dependency on xserver-xorg-video-$CURRENT_ABI; tseliot's on it.
<tseliot> didrocks: I guess it's bug #616214 (a fix is available in my git branch)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616214 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Should Depend: on appropriate xserver-xorg-video-$ABI (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616214
<RAOF> tseliot: Did you notice the equivalent one for fglrx?
<didrocks> tseliot: exactly, great to know it will be fixed when you push that! thanks :)
<tseliot> np
<tseliot> RAOF: I don't remember if something like that was in place in fglrx. Let me check
<didrocks> RAOF: tseliot: later, if you want to have more try on a clean machine on the nouveau 3D, I can deserve a little time testing (not today but after my holidays)
<RAOF> didrocks: Eh, not really.  I'd expect the 3D to work, but I *don't* plan to do anything more vigorous than ensure it builds; it's named “libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental” for a reason :)
<didrocks> RAOF: ok, make sense :-)
<tseliot> RAOF: there's no such thing in fglrx
<RAOF> tseliot: Right, but there should be.  I'm sure I filed a bug last night about it?
<didrocks> waow, the links are blue again in evolution now
<tseliot> RAOF: right, bug #616215
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616215 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Should Depend: on appropriate xserver-xorg-video-$ABI (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616215
<RAOF> Ah, yeah.  There it is.
<tseliot> RAOF: I think I'll just commit my changes in the upstream git branch for fglrx as the driver isn't ready for the new X yet
<tseliot> oh, and I'll have to be backward compatible with the old xserver
<vish> seb128: hi , about Bug #615793 , looks like making this change upstream would be nice?  shall i forward this upstream? or is this because of our notify-osd changes?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615793 in gnome-bluetooth (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "For each file received over bluetooth, a dialog is opened and must be dismissed (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615793
<vish> seb128: mpt mentions to use the normal window there
<kiwinote> mvo: goodmorning! atm in the appdetailsview the action button grabs focus. Is it ok to let the application name grab focus instead for a better a11y experience?
<seb128> I guess upstream will blame it on our notifications
<vish> yeah.
<RAOF> tseliot: The -geode driver recently got some work to make it do the right thing against both old and new xservers; you might want to look at that.
<tseliot> RAOF: ah, great, thanks for mentioning that
<seb128> urg
<Sarvatt> didrocks: you want ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates not xorg-edgers if you just want nvidia :)
<didrocks> Sarvatt: well, too late, I just apt-get install the right pieces (apparently ;)), but thanks :-)
<baptistemm> bluez is a pain to maintain due to init compatibity ...
<didrocks> baptistemm: lot of diff there?
<baptistemm> yep ...
<seb128> arg
<seb128> who gave robert_ancell upload rights
<seb128> pitti, how crazy is today for you?
<tseliot> maybe seb128 needs a holiday ;)
<pitti> seb128: need to spend some hours on a project, but what's up?
<seb128> pitti, robert_ancell just screwed poppler
<seb128> he put soname7 in libpoppler6
<pitti> 14.2 bumped ABI again?
<pitti> *sigh*
<seb128> and I'm on fire to get dx and touch changes in and reviewed and release updates for the meeting today etc
<pitti> oh, maybe that explains the sudden segfaults in latex
<seb128> pitti, yes, that's why I didn't do the update
<pitti> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53623740/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.gnome-power-manager_2.31.6-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> I would really appreciate if somebody could sort that
<pitti> seb128: I can just revert it for now
<seb128> pitti, or rename the binary
<seb128> but then we need a transition
<pitti> I don't have time to do a full ABI bump today with a million rdepends, I'm afraid
<seb128> the api change is small it's only one function
<pitti> seb128: well, we need to fix libpoppler6 first, so we need a reversion first
<seb128> pitti, ok please get the reversion
<seb128> we will deal with the update later on
<seb128> pitti, or rather "if you could revert his changes while I'm sorting those other things that would be great"
 * seb128 hugs you
<pitti> sure
<seb128> pitti, thanks a lot
<huats> morning
<seb128> lut huats
<seb128> huats, did you fix your build yet? ;-)
<huats> salut seb128
<huats> seb128, I couldn't find tim yet :(
<huats> this moring
<huats> I hope
<huats> seb128, on the other hand it is quite tricky to fix something to you cannot reproduce :)
<seb128> huats, I'm sure you can reproduce it
<seb128> get the maverick source
<huats> seb128, I am sure it is not doing it on my pbuilder
<huats> I have rebuilt it since the fail
<huats> seb128, just to please you, I am doing it right now :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> no need to use pbuilder
<baptistemm> pitti: Should we carry patch provided by http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=535075
<ubot2> Debian bug 535075 in bluez "bluez: Udev rules for hid2hci do not match any event" [Important,Fixed]
<huats> seb128, well it is the way I build my stuffs :)
<huats> seb128, so once again it might be related to that (we have faced that in the past already)
<baptistemm> pitti: the patch is http://patch-tracker.debian.org/patch/series/view/bluez/4.69-1/010_udev_rules_agent.patch
<baptistemm> hmmm, we don't have any /lib/udev/bluez
<pitti> baptistemm: presumably the new bluez ships that itself?
<pitti> baptistemm: not sure, if we can stop using this silly hid2hci thing, so much the better
<pitti> but it'd be interesting to know what /usr/lib/bluez does
<pitti> (which is not a good name at all)
<seb128> baptistemm, pitti: the rules is in /lib/udev/rules.d in ubuntu no?
<pitti> right, in Debian as well
<pitti> but /lib/udev/bluez is apparently a new callout
<seb128> hum, does anybody know what create debhelpers logs?
<seb128> I couldn't get bluez to build a source package without those in the diff.gz yesterday
<seb128> it's ridiculous
<pitti> debhelper logs?
<pitti> uh
<pitti> those shold be temporary only
<huats> seb128, I don't understand : the sources in maverick fails to build, while the sources I have uploaded (I still have them here) builds fine :(
<huats> seb128, I have to dig :)
<seb128> huats, debdiff those?
<seb128> pitti, apt-get source bluez
<huats> that was my next move
<huats> :)
<seb128> pitti,
<seb128> $ cat debian/bluez.debhelper.log
<seb128> dh_autoreconf_clean
<seb128> for example
<seb128> I rm debian/*.log
<seb128> debuild -S -sa
<seb128> and the logs are in back and in the diff.gz
<mvo> kiwinote: I think changing that makes sense for a11y
<pitti> seb128: maybe it wasn't cleaned at all?
<pitti> seb128: debclean shold remove them?
<kiwinote> mvo: great, thanks
<seb128> pitti, it doesn't
<seb128> I just ran debclean and they are still there
<pitti> seb128: hm, does it have debian/compat?
<mvo> kiwinote: I had this idea to create failing tests for some of the bugs I'm aware of so that noone is bored while I'm away for a week, do you think that would be interesstng?
<seb128> pitti, yes, set to 7
<mvo> we could have little prices even :)
<kiwinote> mvo: yeah, that could sound interesting
<mvo> nice
<mvo> I will give it a go and commit something to trunk soonish
<kiwinote> mvo: I think next week I will also look at the startup-speed branch as well, to try and win back some time
<kiwinote> mvo: then there is the history pane which also needs a bit of care. I started on that a little while back, but got stuck when the treeview started lagging
<kiwinote> mvo: I haven't looked at it yet, but I think I'll be able to use some of the branched installed pane code for that
<baptistemm> sorry I have to go
<sabdfl> seb128: non-feature-freeze question for you: in gnome-terminal, when you add a second tab, you get borders left right and bottom of the window. can those be suppressed? np to reply next week when the dust has settled :-)
<seb128> hey sabdfl
<seb128> I don't know offhand, would need to check the code but I guess that should be possible yes
<seb128> I will let you know after checking but probably not today, today is going to be busy ;-)
<pitti> seb128: poppler reversion uploaded and building, and fixed 0.14.2 prep'ed; I'll upload this once the reversion has built (otherwise they'll fail to upload)
<seb128> pitti, thanks a lot
<seb128> pitti, you can wait next week to upload the new version if you want then we can deal with the soname change in a better way
<pitti> seb128: well, we can just leave it in NEW a bit
<pitti> seb128: and even if it is accepted, it doesn't really hurt, just some NBS, right?
<seb128> right
<pitti> I can deal with some rebuilds
<seb128> thanks for fixing that mess today
<sabdfl> seb128: thanks very much
<pitti> bbiab
<didrocks> pitti: take care, there are a lot of them (just look at the activity report from this week, most of the rebuild are listed there). As I first built all locally, it took times :(
<mvo> kiwinote: the stuff that nzmm was working on? to show a treeview in the installed pane?
<kiwinote> mvo: yep, I haven't looked at it yet, but I presume it is that same as what the history pane should use
<mvo> ok
<seb128> mvo, update manager buttons are weird since a recent update, is that a design change or a bug?
<seb128> they are thin
<pitti> confirmed here
<pitti> if that is a design change, it's a very strange and objectionable one
<mvo> seb128: a bug, or rather the result of changing a different bit of the UI
<seb128> ok
<seb128> mvo, I also get package description displayed in german!?
<mvo> seb128could you file a bug and target it for beta
<seb128> some of those at least
<mvo> seb128: oh?
<seb128> but I'm using a french locale
<mvo> seb128: woah
<seb128> but that's not really new I think
<mvo> seb128: could you please check if /var/lib/apt/lists/ has some *de* translations
<seb128> mvo, it has
<mvo> seb128: for what packages
<mvo> seb128: what is your "echo $LANGUAGE" output?
<seb128> $ echo $LANGUAGE
<seb128> fr_FR:fr:de:en_US:de_AT:de_BE:de_CH:de_DE:de_LI:de_LU:en
<mvo> seb128: there you go
<seb128> so it means it will do french, german then english?
<mvo> seb128: yes
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I never set that
<seb128> I guess it's another language selector thing
<mvo> yeah, could you open it and check ?
<mvo> its really a odd setting
<seb128> I had german before english
<mvo> show that apt is cleve ;)
<mvo> clever even
<seb128> I might have played with the thing trying to figure how the ui was working and inverted german and english
<seb128> thanks
<mvo> cheers
<mvo> the UI is a problem in itself :(
<mvo> its not a11y friendly at all
<mvo> so if someone has spare cycles it would be awsome to add "up" and "down" buttons
<mvo> so that people without mouse can actually drive the UI
<mvo> mpt: see above, I think you talked with arne about the a11y problem, not sure if there is a solution yet (design-wise)
<mpt> mvo, yes, you should be able to Ctrl+Up or Ctrl+Down to move the selected language
<mpt> but it looks like you can't even select a language in the list
<mvo> ok, if those keys are known to people who needs them, I'm of course fine with that solution
<seb128> mvo, pitti: bug #617295
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617295 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "buttons are thin since recent changes (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617295
<mvo> thanks seb128
<seb128> np
 * mpt wonders idly if today is a good day to upgrade to Maverick
<pitti> uh, oh, it's Friday the 13th
<pitti> seb128: ^ that might explain a few things :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, could you drop the couchdb-glib json-glib libubuntuone ubuntuone-client build-depends on gir-repository-dev?
<seb128> rodrigo_, I think it should not be required nowadays
<mpt> mvo, are apturl and gdebi removed from the seed now?
<seb128> rodrigo_, the gir are coming from the independent sources now
<mvo> mpt: no, not yet
<mvo> mpt: let me do that now
<mpt> mvo, and the Provides: and Replaces: marked?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: hi, apturl should no longer be needed for ubufox, you can remove that dependency, software-center will deal with that
<mvo> mpt: replaces means something different (file replaces). provides is appropriate, but I think we don't need it, the amount of rdepends is very small
<chrisccoulson> mvo - for the plugin installer part?
<mvo> mpt: also, s-c does not provide gdebi in the sense that it has all the same features, e.g. showing the filelist etc is not support (intentionally) in s-c so a providesis not quite right
<mvo> chrisccoulson: I guess, I don't know what ubufox is using it for
<chrisccoulson> mvo - yeah, it's for that. so, calling apturl will invoke SC?
<mpt> mvo, so is it possible to configure it so that (a) upgrading to Maverick uninstalls apturl and gdebi by default, but (b) it's still possible to reinstall them (without uninstalling software-center) later?
<kiwinote> chrisccoulson: s-c doesn't support plugin finding
<chrisccoulson> i'm confused now
<chrisccoulson> :)
<mpt> ... plugin finding?
<mvo> mpt: yes, we can do that via the upgrader. also for upgrade we can simply give s-c a higher priority in the deb handling than gdebi so that all debs are opened by default iwth it. but users who look for it can still find it easily
<chrisccoulson> mpt - yes, ubufox calls apturl to install browser plugins
<mpt> mvo, brilliant.
<chrisccoulson> ubufox provides our plugin finder for firefox
<mvo> mpt: gdebi is now unseeded
<mvo> mpt: from ubuntu, the other seeds/flavours will make the decision about this on their own (but I think they will just follow suit)
<mpt> chrisccoulson, are you making a distinction between finding and installing?
 * mpt is disappointed he can't upgrade to Maverick today
<mvo> mpt: whats wrong? do you get a error messgae?
<chrisccoulson> mpt - i was just trying to understand mvo's suggestion that apturl is no longer needed for ubufox ;)
<chrisccoulson> but now i've just got confused instead
<mpt> mvo, "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages."
<kiwinote> chrisccoulson: if a user browses to apt:pkgname, then s-c will take care of the rest
<mpt> chrisccoulson, so software-center replaces apturl as the handler for apt: links. Is there anything else apturl did that I didn't know about?
<chrisccoulson> kiwinote, ok, that's orthogonal to the plugin installer, which is what ubufox really needs apturl for
<kiwinote> chrisccoulson: I'm not quite sure precisely how the plugin finder code works
<chrisccoulson> the plugin installer calls apturl directly
<chrisccoulson> mpt - how does SC replace apturl as the hanlder for apt: links? it needs to register the handler in firefox first
<kiwinote> chrisccoulson: that's what we do atm
<chrisccoulson> currently, apturl does that itself (registers itself as a handler)
<chrisccoulson> ok, i see
<mpt> So is this just a search-and-replace needed in ubufox?
<chrisccoulson> so, what we really need is to update apturl to not register itself as a handler
<chrisccoulson> ubufox still needs apturl until it's ported to something else
<kiwinote> chrisccoulson: so does the plugin finding itself happen in apturl or ubufox?
<mpt> chrisccoulson, until *what* is ported to something else?
<kiwinote> chrisccoulson: I had thought the latter..
<chrisccoulson> kiwinote, in ubufox
<chrisccoulson> mpt - ubufox
<chrisccoulson> ubufox calls apturl specifically to install browser plugins ;)
<chrisccoulson> that's separate to the handling of apt: links in firefox
<kiwinote> chrisccoulson: does ubufox call apturl with a pkgname, or with a mimetype request?
<chrisccoulson> kiwinote, with a packagename
<kiwinote> chrisccoulson: if that is the case, then we can just replace that call with a s-c call for a pkgname if s-c is installed
<chrisccoulson> ok, that's easy enough
<kiwinote> chrisccoulson: nice ;)
<kiwinote> chrisccoulson: were there any other things ubufox relies on apturl for, or is that it?
<mpt> Is this a case where we really should use Provides:, then? i.e. software-center intercepts the call for "apturl package-name" if apturl isn't installed
<chrisccoulson> kiwinote, that's all IIRC
<kiwinote> chrisccoulson: great, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> kiwinote, is there a minimum version of software-center required to be able to use it from ubufox to install plugins?
<chrisccoulson> i'd like to ensure it's still possible to backport ubufox to older ubuntu versions and still work properly
<kiwinote> chrisccoulson: yes, 2.1.9
<chrisccoulson> kiwinote, thanks
 * kiwinote -> lunch
<dpm> hi mvo, the translation for the "Distribution updates" message in update-manager does not seem to be loaded (see http://imagebin.ca/view/h_QyhW.html). Before I file a bug, would you know off the top of your head if that message is supposed to come from somewhere else (e.g. aptdaemon, python-apt, etc.)?
<pitti> seb128: oh, the small buttons also affect firefox -- itz gtk bug?
<seb128> pitti, where?
<seb128> pitti, could be iz light-themes bug
<pitti> seb128: open a LP bug page
<pitti> the "Send reply" or "Save changes" button
<pitti> sorry, "Post comment", not "send reply"
 * pitti lunches
<seb128> pitti, hum indeed, weird
<mvo> dpm: update-manager should be the one
<asac> didrocks: are you there? or on vacation this week?
<didrocks> asac: I'm on vacation starting next week
<mvo> dpm: odd, is the other stuff translated ? like Recommended upgrades for example?
<mvo> dpm: it should be all the same code
<mvo> dpm: the other headers I mean
<asac> didrocks: kk. enjoy. in the meantime we will probably rape clutter as projected in the mail ;)
<asac> seems we will have to take it over until it flows upstream. the approach keeps it as compatible as possible to debian (e.g. by keeping same package name etc)
<didrocks> asac: as some packaging system? did you discuss more with debian, (that means, reping pochu about it, and such?)
<asac> didrocks: we cant wait for debian
<didrocks> asac: still didn't have the time to came to your email, very busy day
<didrocks> asac: as long as you ensure merges, no pb for me :)
<didrocks> but I don't want to merge such high gap
<asac> pochu: are you there?
<seb128> asac, if you want to do clutter changes please talk to me while didrocks will be on holidays
<asac> seb128: sure. you can review the package in alfs repository
<asac> i dont see debian to be flexibile enough to take this atm as they are already in freeze
<asac> we made it so that there are zero changes for GL/intel stack
<didrocks> asac: at least, they can upload to experimental, what they would have done in any case
<asac> didrocks: yeah, though imo we are not in the position to drive this in debian. if pochu wants to take it now i would be happy. if not we cannot block on that anymore. its getting far too late
<didrocks> asac: as long as you handle futur merge, again, no pb on my side :)
<seb128> asac, I want their opinion at least on the change before uploading
<asac> right. thats clear.
<seb128> asac, they don't need to upload
<asac> seb128: the change is done in a way that doesnt change anything for you guys ;)
<asac> but ok ... if pochu doesnt reply we cant wait for him though
<seb128> asac, well it change the packaging system
<asac> let me reply to the mail and ask pochu to review
<seb128> asac, but right, we will not block on that
<asac> i will CC you
<seb128> thanks
<asac> whats pochus email?
<asac> pochu@debian.org?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> asac, can you unblock didrocks' mir requests btw?
<seb128> I will make sure clutter goes in in exchange ;-)
<didrocks> ahah, the tradeoff :-)
<asac> right. thats my bargain
<pochu> hey guys
<asac> i am preparing MIR rush
<asac> pochu: whats your email=
<asac> ?
<asac> pochu@debian.org ?
<pochu> yup
<pochu> is this about http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=588244 ?
<ubot2> Debian bug 588244 in clutter-1.0 "Clutter eglx packaging" [Wishlist,Open]
<asac> right. though we have a much better approach now
<asac> pochu: give me your email and i will forward you the stuff
<pochu> sorry for not looking at that yet, didn't know you were blocked on it
<pochu> asac: you've said it twice already ;)
<asac> no problem
<asac> let me also include the bug in the CC ;)
<pochu> ty
<asac> pochu: ok sent ;)
<asac> its a reply to a mailthread ... so read all the inlines etc ;)
<asac> pochu: if you have questions we are here
<asac> pochu: what we did is leave the glx packaging as much as possible untouched. ensuring the the eglx build has a compatibile api and us the fake soname there to ensure that we can drop-in replace it ;)
<asac> but read the mail
<pochu> ok
<asac> missing api element in eglx was just one function which we implemented in software for now (hooking up the x11 function)
<asac> and after that we add code that will pick up egl/gles extension from hw if implemented
<asac> pochu: that part we will get into clutter 1.3 too ... since everyone agrees that its the right thing to do apparnelty
<asac> and intel with moorsetown probably will see that as well soon ;)
<pochu> asac: there's no patch in your mail AFAICS ?
<asac> pochu: not included because its too big ... let me get you the .dsc
<kenvandine> seb128, good morning
<kenvandine> seb128, can you restart https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgwibber/0.0.3-0ubuntu1/+build/1916895
<pochu> asac: I'd rather look at a debdiff if possible
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~afrantzis/+archive/clutter-1.2-unified/+files/clutter-1.0_1.2.12-0ubuntu4unified1.dsc
<asac> alf__: can you reply to the mail i just sent and attach the debdiff
<dpm> mvo, I'm not sure if the other headers in u-m manager are translated, that's the only one I saw. I think I'll file a bug.
<asac> pochu: debian vs. our proposal?
<pochu> asac: is there an upstream bug for the upstream 1.3 bits?
<pochu> asac: or the current unpatched Ubuntu package vs the proposed package
<pochu> to keep the diff minimal
<mvo> dpm: ok, I have a look now
<asac> ok let me see
<pochu> asac: or if Ubuntu has the same clutter version, Debian vs. proposed package is fine too
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, retried
<seb128> hey nessita
<kenvandine> thx
<dpm> thanks mvo :)
<seb128> yw
<kenvandine> hopefully whatever broken  depends are all published now
<seb128> kenvandine, can you drop the libgwibber build-depends on gir-repository-dev
<seb128> ?
<seb128> I'm trying to get gir-repository back to universe
<seb128> now that the useful gir come from sources
<kenvandine> i'll try
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> if you lack a gir let me know which one
<seb128> but I doubt you do
<kenvandine> /usr/share/gir-1.0/DBus-1.0.gir
<kenvandine> i probably need that
<chaotic> ah you are :)
<seb128> hum
<asac> alf__: please collapse changelogs to the topmost when rebasing to latest in future ;)
<alf__> asac: sure :)
<asac> pochu: ok sent debdiff ... because we had to do a two run build, we moved to dh7 ... and also added .symbols for tracking abi etc.
<asac> alf__: also can you file a bug against upstream clutter to add the texture_pixmap to the eglx api?
<nessita> hi seb128, how are you?
<asac> pochu probably feels more comfortable about that
<seb128> nessita, I'm a bit tired but otherwise rather fine, thanks, what about you?
<nessita> I'm great, is FRIDAY! :-)
<alf__> asac: I can do that, but they will probably not do it as it is not needed any more for 1.3.x
<kenvandine> nessita, it's friday the 13th!
<kenvandine> :-D
<nessita> kenvandine: the best friday ever ;-)
<kenvandine> :-D
<asac> alf__: well. there still is a frontend api isnt there?
<asac> for texture_to_pixmaps?
<asac> or is there approach to use cogl directly?
<asac> their
<asac> or did they drop the clutter*pixmap symbols alltogether?
<kenvandine> seb128, i think i can drop that
<alf__> asac: in 1.3.x one can call clutter_x11_texture_pixmap, and it does all the magic depending on the cogl variant that is used.
<kenvandine> if i convert it from a --includes DBus to --pkg
<asac> alf__: ok so all this goes away? what changes do we need for 1.3 to work as we want?
<seb128> kenvandine, we should maybe have a try to get dbus building a gir
<asac> alf__: i doubt its just ready (TM)
<seb128> kenvandine, I will add that to my todolist
<kenvandine> thx
<asac> alf__: whatever we need to do on 1.3 we would have to file an upstream bug
<asac> or it just a packaging thing by then? e.g. two run build, hack soname, put into two packages?
<kenvandine> seb128, ok, that works... i can drop it
<alf__> asac: packaging thing, plus handling (or not) of extra variant symbols eg clutter_eglx_display
<seb128> kenvandine, no hurry, whenever you do the next uploads
<seb128> kenvandine, there is a lot of rdepends to clean it will not be done this week
<alf__> asac: of course, programs should be changed to use clutter_x11_texture_pixmap and just ignore clutter_glx_texture_pixmap
<asac> alf__: right. but unless upstream drops clutter_glx_texture_pixmap completely we have to add it to eglx
<asac> still
<asac> just as a convenience func
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, it'll require a release of libgwibber anyway
<kenvandine> needed to change the Makefile a bit
<asac> alf__: so if clutter_glx_texture_pixmap isnt dropped in 1.3 upstream we have to file that upstream bug ;)
<alf__> asac: they won't drop it, but i doubt they will want an api called clutter_glx_texture_pixmap to the *eglx* variant
<pochu> asac: I added a symbols file in Debian too
<alf__> asac: i will file the bug but i don't expect much
<pochu> asac, alf__: yeah, I'd rather API additions go upstream
<pochu> asac, alf__: what are the tests binary packages needed for?
<asac> pochu: ok thats good. you should definitly take our patch that hides the backend symbols though
<asac> e.g. the one replacing cluter  with _clutter
<asac> otherwise you cannot have same API for egl/glx afaict
<pochu> asac, alf__: gtg for lunch, I'll finish looking at it after it
<asac> pochu: we have those test binaries to allow easy testing
<asac> pochu: also as benchmarks etc.
<asac> pochu: also for egl we have the embedded world with all the drivers not being ready ... so its convenient to tell them: look at those tests and make them work ;)
<alf__> asac, pochu: do you still need that debdiff?
<asac> pochu: you rock.
<asac> alf__: i sent it already
<alf__> asac: ok, thanks!
<asac> alf__: its definitly dirty, so if pochu really reviews it this way we should send him a beer or something
<pochu> heh
<asac> but otoh its a few month of work, so its expected to be large
<asac> but we can probably better tell him what changes are for what topic
<asac> like the backend symbol hiding bits etc.
<pochu> asac: well, can't you tell them to make 'make check' pass?
<asac> pochu: its really convenient to have the test cases packaged. why is that a problem ;)?
<asac> make check runs all those tests?
<pochu> asac, alf__: it would also be great if you can send the upstream patches upstream
<asac> at least the SGX from TI passes make check, but the tests are buggy iirc ... also some stuff is slow and you dont see that in make check
<pochu> asac: I dunno, I'd hope so :)
<asac> pochu: yes, but upstream doesnt reply to us
<asac> pochu: i dont think it does that. those tests are running infititely so you need human interaction to check etc.
<pochu> asac: I've sent 3 patches upstream already and they've replied to all of them, 2 are already committed
<pochu> asac: ah ok
<asac> pochu: right. we can send paches upstream, but for 1.2 its too late and as alf__ explained above a bunch of things changed in 1.3 ... but yes, we should send the backend hiding patch at least
<pochu> asac: you can also prod ebassi on #gnome-hackers (I needed to do that)
<asac> great
<asac> alf__: ^^
<pochu> I'd rather there's a bug report without replies, than none because you think they won't reply at all :-)
<asac> alf__: is the backend hiding symbols patch still neede din 1.3 ?
<pochu> anyway, lunch
<asac> pochu: enjoy
<pochu> (also they probably want bug fixes for 1.2.x)
<alf__> asac: I am not sure, I haven't checked in a while
<asac> alf__: i think we should file two bugs: a) backend symbols need to be hidden (i know they already said they dont care, but still)
<asac> b) add clutter_glx_texture_pixmap that calls the x11 function for eglx
<alf__> pochu: have a nice lunch
<asac> (unless they killed clutter_glx_texture_pixmap altogether)
<alf__> asac: do you mean for 1.3?
<asac> yes, everything we talk about here for upstream is 1.3 (or rather trunk)
<alf__> asac: ok, i'll file them, but as I said don't expect much for (b)
<asac> alf__: why? if upstream does not drop clutter_glx_texture_pixmap for 1.3 we still should add it to allow drop-in ... even if its just a simple wrapper around x11
<asac> if they dropped it from 1.3 then its indeed a null op ;)
<alf__> asac: they can't drop it because of backwards compatibility (clutter 1.3.x is still "clutter-1.0")
<alf__> asac: What i meant is that is not likely that they will wan't to accept the patch for (b) upstream
<asac> alf__: right. so we want to add it for egl
<asac> alf__: we should try. we have strong argument as we can then drop-in replace which will also come handy for other distributions etc.
<alf__> asac: we will try :)
<asac> alternatively they could make a good pluggable backend architecture ;)
<asac> but even then you would need that symbol for -1.0
<seb128> pitti, do you update the team members in the workitems tracker?
<seb128> pitti, how often?
<mvo> kiwinote: thanks for oyur work on the a11y, I just merged your branch
<kiwinote> mvo: thanks
<mvo> kiwinote: is there more come? otherwise I will upload it soonish into maverick
<kiwinote> mvo: you can do the upload whenever
<mvo> kiwinote: ok, thanks!
<kiwinote> mvo: there is still more to come, don't worry ;) I'm just working out how to get the pkgstatusbar accessible without changing too much of the gtk structure..
<kiwinote> mvo: but that can wait until after the upload
<fta> it seems empathy is not reporting the proper status to gtalk, is that known?
<fta> or am i missing something?
<pitti> seb128: every day
<seb128> pitti, hum, it didn't pick it up today
<seb128> pitti, we still have server specs on http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-10.10-beta.html
<pitti> seb128: but perhaps that's broken; asac also pointed out a problematic one
<pitti> I have that on my TODO, just no time to get to that yet
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> mvo - software-center isn't actually registering as a handler for apt url's yet (it's missing some keys in software-center.js)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: oh, what is missing?
<chrisccoulson> mvo - it's missing the network.protocol-handler.app.apt key, which is the one which tells it to use software-center
<devildante> mvo: here?
<mvo> hey devildante
<devildante> mvo: hi :)
<mvo> hey devildante
<devildante> mvo: what's the state of affairs? (slept really late, sorry I wasn't present earlier :( )
<mvo> devildante: no worries, FFe is filed and under investigation
<mvo> chrisccoulson: thanks, fixed now
<devildante> mvo: thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> mvo - thanks
<devildante> mvo: can we still fix bugs in trunk?
<mvo> devildante: absolutely
<mvo> devildante: we can and should do that :)
<mvo> devildante: do you have something pending?
<devildante> mvo: nah, just curious
<mvo> ok
<mvo> :)
<devildante> mvo: but do you have a nasty bug you want to get rid of? I can fix it if you want :)
<mvo> devildante: there is one  where the viewswitcher behaves oddly when channels get added, but I don't have found a reliable way to reproduce yet
<mvo> devildante: there is also bug #613928
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613928 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Install/Remove button is missing in app details view whenever another install/remove is in-progress (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613928
<mvo> that is a bit anoying and would be nice to get fixed (shouldn't actually be too hard)
<devildante> mvo: hey, that's fix released!
<mvo> devildante: oh! lalala
<devildante> mvo: "don't fix what ain't broken" :p
<mvo> devildante: heh :)
<mvo> devildante: even bettter,!
<devildante> mvo: for the first bug, how can you even add channels right now?
<mvo> devildante: yeah, that happens e.g. when something is purchased and that makes it so tricky to reproduce
<devildante> oh
<devildante> mov: so you purchased something? in secret? :p
<devildante> mvo*
<mvo> devildante: its all dummy code currently and dummy packages, you can purchase the "hello" package (apt-cache show hello)
 * mvo needs to run out for some minutes
<devildante> okay, take your time :)
<chrisccoulson> mvo - if ubufox is using software-center to install the plugins, is there any way of knowing when the install is finished? (apturl just used to exit, which is easy to detect)
<kiwinote> chrisccoulson: no, there isn't atm, as the user may already have s-c open or may keep it open. we could use a dbus signal for that perhaps
<chrisccoulson> kiwinote, that's pretty difficult to pick up from a browser plugin though :/
<devildante> kiwinote: just by curiosity, shouldn't we just open the firefox appdetailsview in the future? (if my addons branch ever get merged)
<kiwinote> devildante: by the looks of it your current firefox screen doesn't actually list any addons..
<kiwinote> devildante: ah, wait, it crashed
<devildante> kiwinote: http://i.imgur.com/FW1TI.png
<kiwinote> devildante: thanks, the plugins we are referring to are things like flash and totem plugins which don't seem to be in that list
<pitti> good bye, have a nice weekend!
<seb128> pitti, thanks, have a nice weekend as well
<devildante> kiwinote: oh
<kiwinote> devildante: in the future it would be nice to build 'search for mimetype' functionality straight into s-c
<devildante> kiwinote: maybe we could have explicit add-ons in sc, and I mean add-ons manually added, and not automatically added via Recommended and stuff
<mvo> devildante: there is one bug in the back-forward handling in the addons, for some reason show_applicaton does not properly register so going back from a details view in a plugin does not return to the original app (e.g. app is gimp, click on gimp-gutenprint, click back)
<mvo> devildante: if you are keen on work on on another one :)
<devildante> mvo: okay :)
<kiwinote> devildante: I've had a quick look at the branch
<kiwinote> devildante: great work, just a few minor points i found
<kiwinote> devildante: http://paste.ubuntu.com/477481/
<kiwinote> devildante: missed one: if the big icon in the detailsview is meant to be a missing_pkg_icon then it isn't displayed
<devildante> kiwinote: mvo: thanks for the infos, will take care of this now :)
<devildante> mvo: aren't you supposed to be on vacation? :P
<mvo> devildante: tomorrow :)
<devildante> mvo: okay :)
<devildante> kiwinote: the big icon bug has been fixed :p
<kiwinote> devildante: nice ;)
<alf__> asac, pochu: http://bugzilla.clutter-project.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2267
<ubot2> bugzilla.clutter-project.org bug 2267 in General "Hide internal glx and egl(x) backend symbols." [Normal,New]
<pochu> alf__: cool
<asac> pochu: any first complaints ;)
<asac> ?
<asac> thanks alf__ !!
<pochu> asac: I'm looking at it, looks good generally
<pochu> alf__: shouldn't eglx_texture_pixmap.patch go upstream too?
<pochu> I'm not comfortable adding APIs downstream
<asac> pochu: so i see we killed the control.in feature ... is it a problem for you to a) move to dh7 like suggested and b) to readd the control.in feature for your@GNOME_TEAM@ tag?
<seb128> kenvandine, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-social-api
<asac> pochu: yes, he will submit that now
<seb128> kenvandine, can you postpone all the items about api and widgets that didn't land?
<asac> pochu: but its essential to add to keep both APIs drop in replace for the glx one
<asac> so its not really extending api ... just synching api ;)
<asac> so with this change you can build against glx and run with egl lib ;)
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, will do
<pochu> asac: dh7 -> I'd rather stay with CDBS, the latest versions have support to build different flavours quite easily, but I can probably handle that when merging the changes if you don't want to do it
<asac> but still. alf will submit it
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<asac> pochu: we need a two run build which is awful with cdbs in my way. if you want to stick i would be really happy if you could implement it there ;)
<pochu> ok, np
<asac> if you say latest cdbs is better, then go for it ;)
<asac> how is that done now?
<asac> pochu: i assume you also dont need the control.in fix for dh7 then? ;) ... can you copy the rest of control file over to the control.in ?
<pochu> asac: sure
<alf__> asac: actually, we need a three run build ;)
<asac> alf__: heh :)
<asac> or that
<alf__> asac, pochu: I will submit the eglx_texture_pixmap.patch on Monday because I want to prepare both a 1.2 and 1.3 version (as I did with the previous patch)
<pochu> shouldn't these patches go upstream too? fix_gles1_detection.patch, fix_motion_events.patch, fix_po_makefile_out_of_tree_build.patch, fix_SIGSEGV_clutter_stage_has_full_redraw_queued.patch, remove_gl_dep_for_gles.patch
<asac> alf__: i think just 1.3 is enough ... noone will pick things like that for 1.2 i guess upstream. but since we have that already we can do that
<pochu> also I'm not sure I get the point of x11-unified.patch
<asac> pochu: yes, if they still apply for 1.3
<asac> pochu: thats most likely soname hacking. we want to use the same soname for the eglx build
<asac> but i havent looked ... so i might be wrong ;)
<pochu> it's stuff like
<pochu> +-libclutter_@CLUTTER_WINSYS@_@CLUTTER_API_VERSION@_la_LIBADD = \
<alf__> asac: you are correct
<pochu> ++libclutter_glx_@CLUTTER_API_VERSION@_la_LIBADD = \
<asac> alf__: why is WINSYS replaced by a fixed glx?
<asac> ah now i see
<alf__> pochu: to force the soname
<alf__> asac: ^
<asac> right.
<pochu> why would you do that?
<asac> pochu: so you can drop in replace
<pochu> didn't you say you have compatibility symlinks for that?
<pochu> though it makes sense now anyway
<asac> right. but in this way you can also build against that
<asac> and still flip back ;)
<asac> otherwise you always have to painfully switch to the real glx package to compile
<pochu> ah right
<asac> and then switch back
<pochu> ok
<asac> alf__: you should check what makes sense to upstream for 1.2 from the patches above though
<pochu> maybe it would be better to just remove CLUTTER_WINSYS, without adding _glx_ ?
<asac> pochu: that would change the upstream soname
<pochu> so you have libclutter-1.0.so everywhere
<asac> which we felt would have been quite a bold step if we do that in ubuntu
<asac> sure. i think that would be the right step upstream
<asac> but i dont think we should make our glx SONAME incompatible with the rest of the world
<asac> upstream should do that next time they break abi
<pochu> oh, right
<asac> and then maybe have supplementary libs for just egl/glx funcs with a shared and useful api in that libclutter...so
<asac> but upstream didnt reply to that suggestion a while back ;)
<pochu> file a bug :)
<asac> so we adapted to try the best we can do downstream ;)
<asac> yeah
<alf__> pochu: one note, the fix_motion_events.patch fix_SIGSEGV_clutter_stage_has_full_redraw_queued.patch are not currently used (not in series)
<asac> i think we should use the x11-unified.patch to trigger this discussion
<pochu> I guess so, it feels awkward we need such a hack to have the different builds compatible
<asac> e.g. file a bug to take that for 1.3 ... and then they probably dont like it and then suggest the right approach and ask for help to implement that ;)
<didrocks> alf__: fix_motion_events should be used
<didrocks> alf__: let me check
<pochu> asac: yup
<alf__> pochu: i just forgot to remove the files. they were superseeded by 01_speed_current_position_detection.patch
<didrocks> same for fix_SIGSEGV_clutter_stage_has_full_redraw_queued.patch
<didrocks> pochu: those are upstreamaed btw ^
<didrocks> pochu: no reply on the patch
<pochu> didrocks: bug# ?
<didrocks> pochu: let me ask to Jason, he most of the time file the bug upstream after I apply them to ubuntu, hence the lack of reference
<alf__> didrocks: debian/patches/01_fix_motion_events.patch, 02__fix_SIGSEGV_clutter_stage_has_full_redraw_queued.patch: removed, included in 01_speed_current_position_detection.patch
<didrocks> hum, he is not there today
<didrocks> alf__: right
<didrocks> alf__: on the current version in maverick (and no quilt, so no debian/patches/series)
<didrocks> pochu: I'll get back to you ASAP Jason answered me, but I told Jason to file them upstream (what he has at least for the two previous 01_fix… and 02_fix…) not sure about the latest one because I didn't check
<didrocks> I know he spoke about it with upstream at least (it's a huge speed improvment)
<pochu> didrocks: ok, let me know about it
<pochu> JFYI, I'm OK with shipping patches that make sense and are not committed upstream, but I want them to at least be forwarded
<didrocks> pochu: note that I'll be on vacation next two weeks, so that can take time. I would say, if you want to take something in the meantime, you can discard that patch: no API or anything added IIRC
<asac> right. i understand ... and it makes sense to push them there at least
<didrocks> pochu: they are, just need to find the reference :)
<pochu> didrocks:
<pochu> +  * debian/*.symbols:
<pochu> +    - Add symbols introduced by 01_speed_current_position_detection.patch.
<pochu> so it seems it adds API...
<didrocks> pochu: ok, I didn't remember that sorry, too old now :)
<pochu> I've done a quick look on bugzilla.c-p, no luck, but that's probably my fault for not using the right search terms ;)
<didrocks> pochu: let me have a look
<seb128> chrisccoulson: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-chromium
<seb128> I think the new documentation system will be delayed to next cycle for GNOME3
<seb128> so you can probably postpone that work item
<seb128> RAOF, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-xorg-in-mm, should the remaining alpha3 items be closed or moved to beta?
<pochu> I have to go now, bbl
<seb128> RAOF, (letting that in backlog for next week)
<seb128> Riddell, do you have some minutes for NEW reviewing?
<seb128> Riddell, i've some stuff to finish and I'm running late
<didrocks> pochu: http://bugzilla.clutter-project.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2237
<ubot2> bugzilla.clutter-project.org bug 2237 in General "[PATCH] Optional picking mode which does not utilize glReadPixels" [Enhancement,New]
<Riddell> seb128: what's needed?
<didrocks> pochu: it is so :)
<seb128> didrocks, can you tell Riddell what is still in new that you uploaded?
<didrocks> Riddell: seb128: let me have a look. I think there is at leat utouch
<didrocks> least*
<seb128> Riddell, that's a dummy one to install other things should be easy to review ;-)
<seb128> Riddell, can you bin NEW the other touch ones?
<seb128> Riddell, thanks a lot
<Riddell> ok
 * seb128 hugs Riddell
 * seb128 goes to finish release status update before having to run out
<didrocks> Riddell: there is also utouch-geis for your great pleasure ;)
<mpt> mvo, hi, did you get the FFe?
<didrocks> Riddell: thanks :)
<devildante> hi mpt :)
<mpt> hi
<mpt> devildante, are you fixing the FIXMEs? :-)
<devildante> kiwinote made me a list here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/477481/ :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'll postpone that one. thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson: thanks
<mpt> devildante, good good. mvo's on holiday next week, but you get those fixed early we could line up some other reviews on the merge proposal
<devildante> mpt: okay :)
<didrocks> Riddell: can you bin new utouch, please? :)
<Riddell> jdstrand is doing New.  it's his archive day
<didrocks> oh ok, thanks :)
<devildante> mpt: meh, there's an outstanding bug
<mpt> ?
 * mpt wonders how it's possible for software-center.pot to be the only file containing a particular string
<devildante> mpt: when clicking on an add-on pkgname, it shows up, but there's no way to return to the original app
<mpt> devildante, because Back goes to the wrong place?
<devildante> mpt: yes, it returns at "Get software"
<mpt> mhm
<devildante> mpt: I tried to fix this, but for now, I didn't find a solution :(
<devildante> mpt: if this persists, we'll have to disable clicking of pkgnames
<mpt> devildante, that's something tremolux (Gary Lasker) would need to fix, I think. He knows the Back/Forward code.
<devildante> mpt: so I can just leave it as-is until tremolux fixes it?
<mpt> devildante, I guess you'd better disable the links until then. He won't be working next week either.
<devildante> mpt: okay
<mpt> I'm going home now, ttyl
<mpt> thanks again for your work
<devildante> argh, too late for a goodbye :p
 * didrocks waves goodbye and see you in two weeks!
<devildante> kiwinote: selecting an add-on is now snappier than ever ;)
<kiwinote> devildante: great!
<devildante> kiwinote: and the cancel button works :)
<mvo> devildante: nice, what did you do to make it faster?
<devildante> put update_totalsize() into a gobject.idle_add
<mvo> devildante: nice
<devildante> mvo: I also wanted to put set_addons() into a thread, but it causes problem when going to another app
<devildante> kiwinote: I can't reproduce the firefox details crash
<kiwinote> devildante: you may have fixed it in your current revision, I'm still running the last one you pushed
<vish> looks like everyone is going on a vacation leaving seb128 all alone to have fun ;)
<devildante> kiwinote: I pushed my latest rev, go test it :)
<devildante> I mean I'll push it :p
<kiwinote> devildante: hehe, will do, once lp has updated
<devildante> vish: can I have fun too? :p
<vish> heh..
<devildante> kiwinote: pushed :)
<vish> hrm , why dont i get a stack for this gdb! :(
<devildante> mvo: did the build-dep issue get fixed?
<mvo> devildante: yes, just uploaded the fix (10min ago)
<devildante> mvo: is it in maverick now?
<mvo> yes
<mvo> devildante: probably not build yet
<mvo> devildante: but uploaded
<devildante> mvo: okay :)
<devildante> hmm, seems that debian bug watches aren't working
<kiwinote> devildante: you can change line 815 of details_gtk to "if not icon or not icons.has_icon(icon):"
<devildante> kiwinote: nice catch, thanks :)
<kiwinote> devildante: an app_details object returns none if it has no icon
<devildante> kiwinote: yeah
<devildante> kiwinote: oh, and good work on .deb handling :)
<mvo> kiwinote, devildante: you guys rock! really cool to see this buzz :)
<mvo> I will miss the fun of looking for nice new branches in the week I'm away
<devildante> mvo: just make sure we don't go on vacation ;)
<kiwinote> mvo: all the more fun when you get back ;)
<devildante> mvo: is there someone who will replace you? (so I can bug him with fixes :p)
<vish_> hmm , what am i doing wrong? http://pastebin.com/ZQjzavPS there is no stack for this unity crash.. bah..! no didrocks :(
<mvo> devildante: usually its tremolux, but he is away as well
<mvo> devildante: just bug kiwinote ;)
<kiwinote> hehe
<devildante> mvo: thanks for the info
<devildante> now I can do "kiwinote: ping pang pong" :p
<mvo> heh :)
 * mvo is afk again for a little bit
<Sarvatt> vish_: looks like you're using a GPU without NPOT support?
<vish_> Sarvatt: hmm , not sure what that means , i was testing unity ppa but it kept crashing and didrocks wanted a gdb from a live cd.. so ran the gdb
<vish_> Sarvatt: mutter works fine , only unity keeps crashing
<vish_> Sarvatt: its an ATI X1400, iirc its an rv515 /
<devildante> kiwinote: do you know the exact color for the "Version", "License"... labels?
<kiwinote> devildante: in the details_gtk file there is a class for a infotable
<Sarvatt> the invalid value error is probably from it trying to use a texture thats not power of two sized and its just hanging instead of crashing, i can't  use unity on intel either at the moment because of a bad renderbuffer format error
<devildante> kiwinote: yeah, I copied the "dark" color, but it's not applied correctly on the "Total size" label
<kiwinote> devildante: hm, let me look
<vish_> Sarvatt: so we just need to wait for better drivers ?   :)
<Sarvatt> vish_: install the clutk debug package and break on ctk_render_target_resize and check out the dimensions
 * devildante will be afk for an hour or two, just leave a message
<vish_> Sarvatt: but that doesnt allow me to install: "  libclutk-0.3-0-dbgsym:   Depends: libclutk-0.3-0 (=0.3.48-0ubuntu1) but 0.3.50-0ubuntu2 is to be installed"  :(
<vish_> oh , wait there is another dbg package!
 * devildante is no longer afk :p
<kiwinote> devildante: it seems to be that the self.style object is different. The correct one returns <__main__.MurrineStyle object at 0x2d0f6e0 (MurrineStyle at 0x2ee6e30)>, the 'wrong' one returns <gtk.Style object at 0x3871280 (GtkStyle at 0x2c62020)>
<kiwinote> devildante: it probably has to do with that the correct one is set on the 'realize' signal, and the 'wrong' one is set straight away
<kiwinote> devildante: but that would need investigation.. ;)
<kiwinote> devildante: anyway, I'm off now. Have fun ;)
<Sarvatt> before i dig into the bugs does anyone know if there are known issues? every software-center upgrade gives a huge spam of - WARNING:softwarecenter.db.update:error processing: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ubuntu-restricted-extras.desktop 'catalogedtime' and using add-apt-repository gives a spam of .save extensions being invalid for files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/?
<Sarvatt> vish_: I can reproduce that crash with MESA_EXTENSION_OVERRIDE=-GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two unity
<Sarvatt> oops he isn't in here
<Sarvatt> shouldn't unity detect if GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two is available and not run before trying to use it?
<Sarvatt> vish_: there are probably tons  of bugs with the same problem already if its broken on all <= r500 radeons
<vish_> Sarvatt: yeah.. there are a lot of people saying unity doesnt start and they have the same symptoms , but didrocks mentioned that they didnt really know what was the exact cause
<vish_> one problem was the gnome-panel systray conflit
<Sarvatt> unconditionally using NPOT textures when its not supported is why
<vish_> then a few other the problemwas solved using export CLUTTER_VBLANK=none
<Sarvatt> did you see if you had GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two advertised in glxinfo?
<Sarvatt> (enable universe and install mesa-utils on that livecd)
<vish_> yeah doing that now..
<vish_> doh! i had already checked it : http://paste.ubuntu.com/476865/
<vish_> thats the glxinfo^
<Sarvatt> oh dang not even advertised?
<vish_> totally forgot that i had pasted the glxinfo yesterday :D!
<vish_> Sarvatt: with the latest mesa,Mesa 7.8.2 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/477605/
<Sarvatt> any difference if you run MESA_EXTENSION_OVERRIDE=GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two unity
 * vish_ tries
<Sarvatt> if r300 from xorg-edgers doesn't work it looks like its going to need r300g to run unity on r300-r500 :(
<vish_> oh! i saw a hint of unity and it disapeared!
<vish_> using the override..
<Sarvatt> yeah try edgers for sure, if that does work you can use Option "Gallium" "True" with edgers to make it work with r300g. switching to r300g by default was a goal for maverick but r300g in mesa 7.8.x isn't good enough
<vish_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/477608/ when i tried ~$ MESA_EXTENSION_OVERRIDE=GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two mutter --replace --mutter-plugins=libunity-mutter
 * vish_ installs edgers
<Sarvatt> 7.9 is very different than 7.8.x, glxinfo/glxgears needs to be packaged seperately and all of the egl/opengles/openvg stuff is very different so it didn't get packaged yet. they didn't release it on schedule and are waiting to add more features and it wont be released until october so its risky :(
<devildante> vish_: got time?
<vish_> hmm! october..! :(
<vish_> devildante: heh , i'm still sctatching my head or unity :D
<vish_> s/or/over
<devildante> vish_: okay, just ping me when you're finished :)
<vish_> devildante: sure..
<vish_> Sarvatt: restarting X should be sufficeint right, to use the edgers update?  where/when do i set the "Gallium" "True" option ?
<Sarvatt> yup
<Sarvatt> try without the gallium too though to see if the normal r300 dri driver works if ya can
<vish_> ok..
 * vish_ re-starting x
<vish> Sarvatt: around? with the -edgers the problem is even worse , mutter too [which works with the daily] just hangs and i can see nothing but the wallpaper : http://paste.ubuntu.com/477636/
<devildante> vish: still having problems? :p
<vish> Sarvatt: unity segfaults : http://paste.ubuntu.com/477637/
<vish> devildante: yup , the fun kind ;)
<devildante> vish: about bug 399591 (which you reported), is there still time so I can work on it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 399591 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Rename Update-notifier > update-manager-daemon (affects: 4) (heat: 21)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399591
<vish> devildante: yup , thats not affected by FF, its just a renaming
<devildante> vish: can I work on it?
<vish> devildante: sure..
<devildante> vish: thanks :)
<vish> devildante: thanks :) ,
<devildante> vish: np
<vish> devildante: oh wow! thats exactly 1yr since me and mpt discussed about it! :D
<devildante> vish: yeah :P
<vish> Sarvatt: how do i try the Gallium option?
 * vish not really comfortable with webcaht! ;)  needs to boot back to xchat :D
<Sarvatt> vish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/477646/ -- make that your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vish> Sarvatt: cool! , thanks! :)
 * vish tires again...
<devildante> vish: you are tired again? :p
<vish> Sarvatt: that dint help either :(  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/477654/ , unity just freezes..
 * vish brb , re-booting 
 * vish re..
<bdrung> the ubuntu-desktop team needs to improve in regard of sponsoring. there are 18 sponsor request for ubuntu-desktop packages.
<bdrung> source: http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-14
<devildante> vish: I finished the renaming :) you can find it here: https://code.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/update-notifier/renaming/
<bilalakhtar> I want to get a patch into ubuntu for package indicator-sound which has already been accepted upstream. since ff is now over, the patch is likely to skip maverick until we backport
<bilalakhtar> kenvandine: ping
<bilalakhtar> kenvandine: present?
<devildante> hi all :)
<devildante> vish: ping
<vish> devildante: hey , yeah , noticed your message! nice work! , we probably have to remind mpt and get it approved again
<devildante> vish: the renaming?
<vish> devildante: mvo is off for one week or two?
<devildante> vish: yes
<vish> devildante: yeah , that one..
<devildante> vish: maybe I should bug kiwinote?
<vish> devildante: have you proposed a merge?
<devildante> vish: no, I'll do it now
<devildante> vish: done :) https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/update-notifier/renaming/+merge/32661
<devildante> hi, bilal :)
<bilalakhtar> devildante: assalam alaikum
<devildante> bilalakhtar: wa alaikum assalam
<vish> devildante: we probably should merge that at somepoint into updatemanager itself..
<devildante> vish: yeah...
<bilalakhtar> I need to get an upstream-accepted patch into empathy (ubuntu). Should I wait for an upstream release update in ubuntu ( I know FF has come) or should I get it into Ubuntu through a desktop team member?
<devildante> vish: but for now, I think we should just do this renaming :)
<vish> devildante: yup :)
<vish> !weekend | bilalakhtar
<ubot2> bilalakhtar: It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<bilalakhtar> vish: ken is here
<bilalakhtar> vish: and a few might be here
<vish> bilalakhtar: he is always logged in here ;)
<bilalakhtar> vish: It is better to ask. If no reply comes, wait for Monday
<devildante> vish: if you have time, could you check the changes in my branch? I may have broken something
<vish> devildante: i'm not the best person to be checking the u-m code :)
<bilalakhtar> devildante: ask me !
<devildante> vish: technically it's u-n code :p
<vish> devildante: no! ;p
<bilalakhtar> I can help. give code, devildante
<vish> devildante:  dont ask bilalakhtar! ;p
<vish> just kidding! ;)
<bilalakhtar> why?
<bilalakhtar> lol
<devildante> bilal: could you please check if I broke something in https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/update-notifier/renaming/+merge/32661?
<devildante> vish: :p
<vish> devildante: i'v subscribed mpt to the bug as well..
<devildante> vish: thanks
<bilalakhtar> devildante: You took a difficult task
<bilalakhtar> :D
<bilalakhtar> vish: mpt is busy nowadays
<devildante> bilal: :P
<bilalakhtar> he said he won't be free until 2 weeks
<vish> bilalakhtar: oh really? when/why ?
<bilalakhtar> vish: 4 days ago
<bilalakhtar> vish: He has taken leave for some reason
<devildante> come on, why everybody's gone on vacation? :P
<bilalakhtar> summer ^^
<vish> bummer ... ;p
<devildante> vish: is there a way to rename lp projects?
<vish> devildante: i think we can..  iirc i did that a long while ago..
<bilalakhtar> devildante: ask a question in launchpad
<bilalakhtar> vish: I have done it once
<bilalakhtar> devildante: ^^
<devildante> vish, bilal: I think we can, since software-store was renamed to software-center
<bilalakhtar> devildante: Ask a question on the Launchpad project with the title 'Please rename project _________'
<bilalakhtar> devildante: nope, it wasnt done
<bilalakhtar> devildante: its still at https://edge.launchpad.net/software-store
<devildante> bilal: https://launchpad.net/software-center
<bilalakhtar> devildante is right
<bilalakhtar> devildante: go to https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion and ask question
<devildante> bilal: okay :)
<bilalakhtar> devildante: exaqmple here https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/120906
<devildante> bilal: choukran :)
<devildante> bilal, vish: done :) https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/121093
<bilalakhtar> devildante: now, poke mvo when he is back on work
<vish> devildante: cool!
<devildante> bilal: :P yeah, I'll do it
<devildante> vish: thanks :)
<bilalakhtar> vish 's 'cool!' reply has become a dialog
<vish> heh
<bilalakhtar> vish: BTW, who registered the papercuts project? Earlier, lp showed djsiegel did it, now it is showing someone else
<bilalakhtar> ^^ same problem for Ubuntu. Earlier, it showed that Canonical Launchpad Engineering registered it, now its ubuntu-drivers
<vish> bilalakhtar: not sure..
<devildante> if I want to fix bug 617044, should I seek sponsorship or only a simple merge request?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617044 in gdm (Ubuntu) "gdmsetup unlock screen doesn't show what is done (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617044
<devildante> (knowing that gdmsetup is ubuntu-specific)
<devildante> vish: is this still considered for implementation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ayatana/UpdateIssues#Hassle-Free%20In-Session%20Updates
<vish> devildante: thats not a final spec, it was just a proposal.. not sure if mpt has some secret plans for those.. :D
<devildante> vish: I think this might be more appropriate: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdateHandling
<vish> devildante: yeah , i'v seen that
<devildante> vish: I actually coded some of the things in there :P
<vish> devildante: wasnt your last update mainly from that link?
<devildante> vish: yeah :p
<bdrung> vish: around?
<vish> bdrung: hey
<bdrung> vish: can you update the patch for bug #604636?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604636 in cheese (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "Description: Cheese is too "cheesy"! (affects: 1) (heat: 107)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604636
<bdrung> vish: Failed to apply debdiff cheese_2.30.1-0ubuntu2.debdiff to cheese 2.30.1-1ubuntu1.
<vish> bdrung: weird.. left me check it..
<bdrung> vish: debian/changelog
<vish> bdrung: not sure how i messed up the changelog.. let me do again now.. thanks.
<bdrung> vish: not messed, just a new version was released that lead to this issue
<bdrung> vish: please don't remove the old debdiff (just add the new one). i need it for testing sponsor-patch
<vish> bdrung: sure, wont remove it.
<vish> bdrung: done.. [updated the debdiff] , thanks..
<bdrung> vish: uploaded
<bdrung> vish: and sponsor-patch is ready for broader testing
<vish> bdrung: cool! ..thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-15
<vish> and471: hey , could you upload your patches to lp and subscribe the sponsors..
<vish> ?
<and471> vish, hey, which patches?
<vish> and471: the patches you forwarded to debian..
<vish> or for those bugs..
<vish> and471: debdiffs rather, sponsors prefer debdiffs..
<and471> vish, sure, I shall try to complete them today, I have just got back form holiday and I am working through a backlog :)
<and471> *from
<vish> and471: doh! no wonder i couldnt find you on irc :)
<vish> and471: was wondering how you kept changing the bug status but i always seemed to never catch you here. :)
<vish> and471: sure not immediately , but we are nearing UIF, and translations need to be in by then.. :)
<and471> vish, hehe, yeah I did some bug stuff while I had some free time :)
<and471> vish, yup I am aware :) the shotwell guys are also bugging me as they watn to do a new release :)
<and471> *want
<vish> and471: heh, that was gonna be my follow up, "what happened to shotwell icons" ;)
<and471> vish, I won't be able to finish the whole bug I think, but I have say 1/2 of it :)
<vish> and471: redoing the icons? or not hardcoding them is 1/2?
<and471> vish, 1/2 redoing, 1/4 hardcoding
<vish> and471: oh right , re-doing them is not easy.. do you have a list that need to be redone?  make i can do a few as well?
<vish> s/make/maybe
<and471> vish, sure, I shall publish them on the launchpad bug report when I get round to it :)
<vish> and471: cool! thanks..
<and471> vish, which icon is the spinner in Humanity?
<vish> and471: which spinner?
<and471> vish, for example the one you get in nautilus when you open /usr/bin
<vish> and471: are you using n-e?
<and471> vish, yup
<vish> and471: yeah, that doesnt appear in nautilus, it was removed iirc :)
<and471> vish, ah, let me think of another example..
<vish> and471: there is a spinner in gnome icons, which might be from where the spinner is being pulled
<and471> vish, I'll show you a screenshot
<and471> vish, the image in the right tab in http://imgur.com/On2Uv.png
<vish> and471: oh that!
<vish> and471: i cant seem to find it.. not sure where that one if from :s
<and471> vish, hehe me neither :(
<and471> vish, don't worry it isn't vital
<black_tears> hello
<kiwinote> devildante: hi!
<devildante> hi kiwinote :)
<kiwinote> devildante: I adapted the appdetailsview to use package info lines rather than package info tables
<kiwinote> devildante: you can use this for the total size info
<devildante> kiwinote: thanks :)
<kiwinote> devildante: code is in the getting-the-small-things-right branch
<devildante> kiwinote: okay :) can I merge it?
<kiwinote> devildante: sure
<devildante> kiwinote: thanks :)
<devildante> kiwinote: it worked, thanks again :)
<kiwinote> devildante: great to hear!
<kiwinote> devildante: I'll look at the navigation stuff tomorrow
<devildante> kiwinote: thanks :)
<devildante> kiwinote: I'm here all day, so if you want to talk, I'm available ;)
<kiwinote> devildante: are you free-ish this week?
<devildante> kiwinote: I'm a 16-year-old student who doesn't have school in summer, of course I'm free :p
<kiwinote> devildante: ah, ok, fun :p
<kiwinote> devildante: there are still a few things that need doing about that addons branch
<devildante> kiwinote: order and I shall code :P
<kiwinote> devildante: mostly just tidying up things and so
<devildante> kiwinote: is there something interface-wise?
<kiwinote> devildante: I think if you work on that say monday and tuesday, then by wednesday thursday it should be truly rocking ;)
<devildante> kiwinote: yeah :)
<kiwinote> devildante: yeah, a few things like the padding around the install bar
<devildante> kiwinote: you mean the "apply changes" bar?
<kiwinote> devildante: but also things that installing a normal package fails..
<kiwinote> devildante: yep
<devildante> kiwinote: that one I done it right now :)
<kiwinote> devildante: it's great work, it just needs a bit more polish and testing before it is ready for trunk
<kiwinote> devildante: more so because feature freeze has passed
<devildante> kiwinote: and about the pkg not installing, it's been a while I didn't test that, so I'll investigate :)
<devildante> kiwinote: okay :)
<kiwinote> devildante: don't worry too much about it all though, at the beginning of the summer I was just getting stuck into s-c code myself and facing these issues as well
<devildante> kiwinote: okay :)
<kiwinote> devildante: you already have the advantage that you are a few years younger when you start ;)
<devildante> kiwinote: yeah :)
<devildante> kiwinote: do you think there will be a problem with the ffe?
<kiwinote> devildante: I think if we get it into really good shape this week, then there is a fair chance that we may get it
<devildante> kiwinote: thank you for helping me :)
<kiwinote> devildante: having said that, I aren't really too experienced with ffe's. I have seen more significant changes come later in the cycle though
<kiwinote> devildante: no probs, it's great to see people actively working on s-c
<devildante> kiwinote: argh, spotted a bug, and I don't know how to fix it
<kiwinote> devildante: you can paste the error in the pastebin and post a link here
<kiwinote> devildante: or if it isn't a crash, you can describe the bug here ;)
<devildante> kiwinote: when removing an add-on, it is removed, but the "in progress" view doesn't show
<kiwinote> devildante: yeah, i think that has to do with how you call the transaction
<devildante> output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/478434/
<kiwinote> devildante: when i looked at the code I wondered why you wouldn't call install_multiple or remove_multiple rather than feeding the addons as a side thing of a real pkg
<and471> nessita, hey, how is the login dialog going?
<devildante> kiwinote: it's just because remove_multiple wasn't there when I began to implement
<kiwinote> devildante: but i haven't decided what the best way is, so don't change that behaviour until I've had time to think ;)
<devildante> kiwinote: okay :)
<nessita> and471: hey, you can try it on on latest maverick
<kiwinote> devildante: ah, yes, that output looks familar. It's an aptdaemon bug most likely though
<nessita> and471: you'd have to use the dbus service "by hand", but is already in main
<kiwinote> devildante: don't think I'm comfortable enough with that code to fix it though
<devildante> kiwinote: this is the exact line causing this:             trans = aptdaemon.client.get_transaction(tid,
<devildante>                                          error_handler=lambda x: True)
<devildante> kiwinote: pendingview.py in _on_transaction_changed
<devildante> kiwinote: install_multiple and remove_multiple could fix this, you think?
<kiwinote> devildante: i think the pending view stuff is a consequence of aptdaemon stuff though
<kiwinote> devildante: it should bypass it, but the bug will need to be fixed at some stage anyway
<devildante> so I just replace it with install_multiple/remove_multiple (in aptd.py)
<devildante> ?
<kiwinote> devildante: using install/remove multiple will mean that it sends each addon as a separate transaction, hence showing each in a separate tile in the pending view
<devildante> kiwinote: I got some idea, lemme test
<kiwinote> devildante: from memory it would need slightly more changes than that
<kiwinote> devildante: the biggest question is when we select a pkg to install and select some addons to install, do we want say 5 entries in the pending view, or do we want one entry?
<devildante> kiwinote: well my idea won't work :p
<kiwinote> hm ;)
<and471> nessita, cool, might try it later :)
<devildante> from the spec, it seems we want each add-on as a separate task!
<devildante> but only when the app is installed
<kiwinote> devildante: let me have a quick look
<kiwinote> devildante: hm, and when the main app isn't installed we want it one transaction??
<devildante> kiwinote: yes
<devildante> kiwinote: now it should be easy :p
<kiwinote> hm, that makes it a bit messy in the code though, as we need to call install multiple if the pkg is not installed and we need to do what you're doing now for non installed apps
<kiwinote> devildante: the nicest and cleanest solution would be to change your current code to use install/remove multiple in all cases
<devildante> the "Apply changes" button won't show if the app isn't installed, though
<devildante> kiwinote: it seems so
<kiwinote> devildante: i think i need to think about it a bit, and we need to check with mpt before you should start changing the behaviour
<kiwinote> devildante: so that's something for tomorrow ;)
<devildante> kiwinote: okay, I'll do some tests though :p
<kiwinote> devildante: nice
<nessita> and471: let me know! :-)
<kiwinote> devildante: mvo has recently added quite a few automated tests that check for regressions
<devildante> kiwinote: oh yeah!
<kiwinote> devildante: it may be interesting to look at what he has done and add some tests related to addons
<devildante> kiwinote: though I don't know anything about tests :p
<kiwinote> devildante: there are both backend tests and gui tests
<kiwinote> devildante: heh, nor did I, but looking at what mvo has done you should be able to copy and modify some stuff ;)
<devildante> kiwinote: okay :)
<kiwinote> devildante: having tests may give bonus points for the ffe, so if you have heaps of spare time, then it may be a good thing to spend some time looking at ;)
<devildante> kiwinote: all right :)
<kiwinote> devildante: the most important part is making sure you cover all cases
<kiwinote> devildante: anywayz, I'm going to have some dinner now
<devildante> kiwinote: bye for now :)
<kiwinote> devildante: not sure if I'll be back online this evening, we'll see ;)
<devildante> kiwinote: np, take your time :)
<kiwinote> devildante: enjoy your coding ;) cu
<devildante> dammit kiwinote, I can't enjoy Coding :P
<devildante> hi vish :)
<vish> devildante: o/
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-08
<RAOF> Hm.  Why isn't my espresso machine on!
<micahg> RAOF: can we actually use lzma debs to save space on the CD?  Does that help for the debs separately than the livefs?
<TheMuso> micahg: Using lzma will save space on the alternate disk/the DVD, but not the desktop CD, as the livefs is only zlib compressed.
<micahg> ah, so it only helps for stuff that's only on the alternate and not the live CD since isn't the alternate usually smaller?
<RAOF> micahg: Right.  Well, it also helps keep the download smaller, too.
<TheMuso> There is that too.
<TheMuso> t/c
<micahg> does anyone want to merge my vala-0.14 uploads into the desktop branch?
<micahg> after 2 more publisher runs, it should be built with itself on all archs
<micahg> there's a merge proposal waiting
<rickspencer3> guess it's quiet as everyone is heading to Berlin for Desktop Summit
<rickspencer3> or there already and asleep :)
<RAOF> I think the latter.
<RAOF> How many people of this timezone are going?
<rickspencer3> hiya RAOF
<RAOF> Hey there rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> RAOF, I dunnoe
<rickspencer3> I'm not going this year :/
<rickspencer3> I'll call into the adboard meeting, though
<RAOF> :(
<rickspencer3> RAOF, it's all good
<rickspencer3> I've been running around so much this summer, I'm not sorry to not be taking another trip
<RAOF> Plenty of conferences to go around? :)
<rickspencer3> I've gone Dublin -> Kansas -> Delaware -> Isle of Man -> Amsterdadm -> Londong -> Toulouse
<rickspencer3> I admit the weekend of Amsterdam was a bit self-inflicted ;)
<rickspencer3> Londong is surprisingly a lot like London, just more typos
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, hos is vinux coming along
<rickspencer3> ?
 * rickspencer3 saw it referenced on Reddit this morning
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> Toulouse is very nice.
<RAOF> What was happening there?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: haven't really been involved muc recently. I am going to start doing more with them pos feature freeze, as I want to help hem move to a better build process and using more packaging bits for a oneiric based release.
<RAOF> GARH.  Whose fault it is that it takes *seconds* for alt-tab to pop up on this SandyBridge with plenty of ram and spare CPU?
<rickspencer3> RAOF, uh, shouldn't you be the one person who can answer that?
<RAOF> rickspencer3: It'll be someone in DX, mark my words :P
<RAOF> And the tools which I'd normally use to debug this seem to have broken.  Huh.
<rickspencer3> ah, Sandybridge
<rickspencer3> how I love thee
<RAOF> Oneiric is *much* better than it was.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, go on
<RAOF> This laptop used to have time-to-hardlock measured in minutes.
<RAOF> Now it's been behaving well enough to get the SSD and 8GB of ram from my thinkpad.
<RAOF> I think some of that has actually been the newer mesa; everyone can now benefit from that.
<RAOF> It's one of HWE's laptops, so I was thinking that it was a hardware issue rather than
<RAOF> Oneiric being screwy.  Now that everything's working, though, I think it may have just been SandyBridge being horribly broken on oneiric for a while.
<RAOF> Wooo!  Mesa's transitive dependencies are once again multiarched.
<AfC> Every time I try to upgrade, I get told:
<AfC> Calculating upgrade... Done
<AfC> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<AfC>   gir1.2-mutter-3.0 gnome-shell gnome-tweak-tool
<AfC> Can anyone suggest what I'm doing wrong?
<RAOF> We're probably half way through a transition.
<AfC> i.e. Obviously there's a dependency problem somewhere, but how can I figure out what it would be? `apt-get dist-upgrade -s` isn't really helping
<AfC> RAOF: It's been like this for > 10 days
<RAOF> Ok.  Well, I have gnome-tweak-tool installed and nothing's being particularly crazy.  Perhaps it's a local issue?
<RAOF> You can always explicitly go "apt-get install gnome-shell" and it should give some indication as to why it can't be installed/upgraded.
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<chrisccoulson> it's going to be quiet in here this week ;)
<AfC> RAOF: ah, right, thanks
 * AfC runs `apt-get install gnome-shell -s`
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: Hey, ho!
<AfC> Here we are:
<AfC> gnome-shell : Depends: gir1.2-json-1.0 but it is not going to be installed
<chrisccoulson> hi RAOF, how are you?
<AfC> Hm
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: How's the import-my-evolution-filters branch of thunderbird going? :)
<RAOF> AfC: And gir1.2-json-1.0 isn't going to be installed because...?
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<AfC> RAOF: not sure, but I now see that that is what is trying to pull in all of Unity & Compiz.
<AfC> RAOF: [thanks, I'm further along now]
<AfC> No to figure out why the hell is that trying to pull in the entire Unity+Compiz+UbuntuOne stack...
<mvo> AfC: I missed part of this, but there is apt-get install/dist-upgrade etc with -o Debug::pkgDepCache::AutoInstall=true, that will tell what pkg pulls in what other
<AfC> Hm. gir1.2-json-glib-1.0 is to be removed. Replaced by gir1.2-json-1.0? Could that be the problem, perhaps
<AfC> mvo: thanks
<AfC> mvo: [for about 10 days now I've been unable to upgrade because the dependency resolution wants to remove gnome-shell and wholesale install the entire unity stack]
<AfC> mvo: trying...
<AfC> mvo: NICE!
<AfC> mvo: [I've been looking for something like that for ages!]
<mvo> AfC: your welcome
<AfC> Now to figure this out. gir1.2-json-1.0 does the conflicts/replaces/provides dance for gir1.2-json-glib-1.0
<AfC> fine
<AfC> So the bulk of the problem would seem to be not so much installing the new gir1.2-json-1.0 as removing the existing gir1.2-json-glib-1.0
<AfC> I can get the horrible install graph up if I attempt to remove that specifically.
<AfC> Should a package both Replaces: and Conflicts: its predecessor? I thought it was one or the other?
<AfC> So, the problem is that I can's safely uninstall gir1.2-json-glib-1.0. New package gir1.2-json-1.0 purports to provide it, but removing the original results in a gooey mess.
<AfC> Not sure where to go from here. Should I be trying to roll my own gir1.2-json-1.0?
<seb128> hey
<AfC> A package that Provides (and Replaces) something shouldn't Conflict with it, should it?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> how is the desktop summit?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> I'm great thanks
<seb128> desktop summit is good so far
<seb128> though it's only monday morning but it feels like friday
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how are you? had a good w.e?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i'm good thanks. my weekend was quiet, apart from spending time trying to debug a firefox crash ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ready for f.f?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i think so. i still need to land the contact integration work from m_conley in thunderbird
<seb128> that would be nice
<chrisccoulson> i should be able to do that before f.f
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you know if there is any unity light theme integration btw?
<seb128> or is there only the default theme variant?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, did you see the theme andreasn did? or are you asking something different?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah, I saw this one, I was asking if there is a light variant
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, i'm not sure. perhaps it works on the light variant too, although i've not tried that ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, it works fine :)
<AfC> Can someone do an `apt-cache show gir1.2-json-1.0` and tell me if their output says to both Provide, Replace *and* Conflict on `gir1.2-json-glib-1.0`? I'm hoping this is just a problem here locally, but maybe not
<seb128> oh, so maybe I need to get that installed ;-)
<seb128> when will it be default in the distro?
<chrisccoulson> the toolbar and tabbar blends in with the titlebar
<chrisccoulson> seb128, when the main issues are fixed. the compose window is currently a bit messed up atm
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ah, the main issue is that the icons aren't very visible ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, is andreasn at the desktop summit?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I think he is yes
<chrisccoulson> you could probably ask him about that ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if he's aware of the radiance theme
<chrisccoulson> i'd forgotten about that, as i've never used it ;)
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> oh, wow, my session is really messed up now
<chrisccoulson> gtk-window-decorator has crashed twice already this morning, and now i've restarted it again, my windows have the wrong decorations :/
<chrisccoulson> this is messed up - http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/gtk-window-decorator-suckiness.png
<seb128> chrisccoulson, when do you start fixing compiz !
<RAOF> AfC: Yes, it does here.  That's a normal idiom for virtual packages, though.  Conflicts/Replaces says "I replace that other thing, so install me and remove it" and Provides says "Actually, I am that thing"
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ;)
<chrisccoulson> where do i start?
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: Heh, cool.  Very old-school.  That's, what, ion?
<seb128> hey RAOF
<RAOF> seb128: Hey, ho!
<chrisccoulson> hmm, compiz isn't recovering now. i think i'm going to have to restart my session already
<chrisccoulson> not a good start to the week ;)
<lifeless> RAOF: conflicts-replaces is deprecated
<lifeless> RAOF: because it makes the package graph between releases unmigratable without --force-depends
<lifeless> RAOF: the new(like 3 years now) shiny is conflicts/breaks
<RAOF> lifeless: Not according to http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html
<RAOF> Conflicts should be used... "in conjunction with Provides when only one package providing a given virtual facility may be unpacked at a time (see Virtual packages - Provides, Section 7.5), "
<RAOF> But yeah.  When you're just moving files from one package to the other, Breaks is the new hawtness.
<RAOF> lifeless: I seem to recall doing this dance before :)
<lifeless> hmmm
<lifeless> so, anything depending on the virtual package has to be removed, then the deps need to be removed, and then reinstalled, unless either:
<lifeless>  --force-depends
<lifeless> or
<lifeless> dpkg has a special case around it
<RAOF> I suspect the latter.
<lifeless> RAOF: thats provides/conflicts anyhow
<lifeless> RAOF: not replaces/conflicts
<lifeless> RAOF: so, your appeal to authority is denied :)
<RAOF> Ah, yeah.  That's true.
<RAOF> Curse you, gadget!
<lifeless> :)
<lifeless> RAOF: 7.4 is fairly clear that conflicts-replaces is no longer a use case - replaces is listed under 'use breaks'
<pitti> Good morning everyone!
<RAOF> lifeless: 7.6.2 still suggests Provides/Conflicts/Replaces.
<RAOF> lifeless: I suspect we've hit a bug in policy :)
<RAOF> pitti: Gooooood morning!
<pitti> now the holiday slacking is over, and the desktop summit slacking starts :)
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> Oh, excellent.  You've popped up just as I was filing a pkgbinarymangler bug!
<lifeless> RAOF: WIN
<RAOF> pitti: I suspect pkgbinarymangler's changelog mangling is breaking multiarch; dpkg considers the i386 and amd64 libglapi-mesa changelog.Debian.gz as different and hence bails on the install.
<pitti> RAOF: is that blocking you?
<pitti> RAOF: if so, let me know the bug # once you filed it, then I can look at it right away
<pitti> screw that massive holiday email backlog
<RAOF> Not blocking, because we don't really do much with multiarch.
<RAOF> Just annoying, because I'd like up-to-date mesa with wine :)
<RAOF> And time for pilates!
<lifeless> RAOF: it should say break or conflicts if the unpacking limit is what is truely desired, AFAICT
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> micahg: ah, I just uploaded another vala-0.14, apparently that conflicted with your's (apparently you didn't push to bzr)
<pitti> micahg: but as it built now anyway, I guess I now just restore it to plain "valac"?
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi seb128, how are you?
<pitti> ah, you did
<seb128> rodrigo_, I'm fine thanks, how are you?
<seb128> rodrigo_, had good holidays?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, very good :)
<rodrigo_> so, is everyone in berlin?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> you need to hold desktop while we are away :p
<seb128> btw seems RAOF managed to get colord in debian
<AfC> lifeless, RAOF: so does this mean I need to uninstall my entire GNOME stack, then reinstall it, to get around this?
<seb128> RAOF, did you file a mir and sync request for it?
<pitti> hey rodrigo_, how are you?
<AfC> [or start doing lots of manual installs with --force-depends, or...?]
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, I will guard the ship :)
<pitti> RAOF: http://packages.qa.debian.org/c/colord.html -> great job!
<rodrigo_> hi pitti, I'm fine, a bit exhausted still after the trip back home on Saturday though
<pitti> micahg: I updated vala-0.14 bzr now, thanks for fixing it
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok cool, I'll enable the color plugin in g-s-d and g-c-c as soon as the MIR is accepted
<lifeless> AfC: well, what did aptitude say the root of the problem was?
<seb128_> re
<seb128_> crappy conference internet
<seb128_> RAOF, pitti, rodrigo_: did you get what I was saying about colord?
<rodrigo_> :)
<rodrigo_> seb128_, I did
<pitti> seb128_: that it's in Debian, and that we need to wait for the MIR, yes
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you? did you have a nice vacation?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it was great, yes (see http://piware.de/fotos/Innradtour-2011/)
<pitti> was a nice cycling trip again, and this time with Alps mountain profile
<pitti> that was quite an exercise :)
<rodrigo_> pitti, wow
<chrisccoulson> pitti, the pictures look nice :)
<rodrigo_> pitti, where was that?
<rodrigo_> ah, St. moritz
<pitti> rodrigo_: we started in St. Moritz (Switzerland), through Austria, until Passau in Germany
<pitti> along the whole Inn river
<rodrigo_> cool
<seb128_> grrrr summit internet
<pitti> seb128_: looks like my 2G connection in the train at 200 km/h is more stable than your wifi? :-)
<seb128_> pitti, wifi there is crapland
<seb128_> pitti, it takes over a minute to load a webpage, irc lag keeps raising
<seb128_> still not sure if you guys received what I wrote before
<seb128_> I'm waiting for the irclog website to catch up to see that ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128_, we got your message about getting the week off, yes :)
<pitti> seb128_: last thing you said was "seb128_ | RAOF, pitti, rodrigo_: did you get what I was saying about colord?"
<rodrigo_> seb128, about the colord thing, yes we did get it
<rodrigo_> talking about broken things, I broke my laptop during holidays, on an update
<seb128> ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, broke like physically drop off and broke it?
<seb128> or like distro breakage?
<rodrigo_> seb128, software brokenness
<seb128> did you fix it?
<rodrigo_> need to recover it and copy all stuff to my PC
<rodrigo_> seb128, in the process of
<rodrigo_> seems to be some kernel 3.0-related
<seb128> or is it still broken?
<seb128> ok
<rodrigo_> so, let's see if I can boot into another kernel and copy all stuff
<seb128> so back to my colord question, did somebody filled a sync request and a mir bug?
<seb128> rodrigo_, ^
<seb128> once that done you can build g-c-c with it
<rodrigo_> seb128, not me, so will ask RAOF
<AfC> lifeless: all the aptitude "solutions" involved me uninstalling gnome-shell, gnome-tweak-tool, empathy, and epiphany.
<seb128> ok
<pitti> RAOF, seb128: i can sync it right now
<AfC> RAOF: so, based on lifeless's input, does that mean we need to redo the gir1.2-json-1.0 package?
<seb128> pitti, seems like a first step, then RAOF or rodrigo_ will need to write a mir for it
<AfC> RAOF: If so, I can attempt repackaging it locally, but before I do that I'd like to know it's the right thing to try :)
<lifeless> AfC: right but it should explain why
<lifeless> RAOF: as far as installaility, conflicts and breaks are identical
<lifeless> AfC: this sort of thing is usually due to an incompatible library bump and only some users of it being migrated
<pitti> RAOF, seb128, rodrigo_: can't sync colord; launchpad doesn't support .tar.xz yet
<seb128> pitti, it should
<seb128> cjwatson, said it was ok before natty
<pitti> please do an ubuntu1 upload as tar.bz2 or so, or just do that in debian
<pitti> 2011-08-08 08:47:54 DEBUG   Rejected:
<pitti> 2011-08-08 08:47:54 DEBUG   File colord_0.1.11.orig.tar.xz mentioned in the changes file was not found.
<pitti> 2011-08-08 08:47:54 DEBUG   Unable to find colord_0.1.11.orig.tar.xz in upload or distribution.
<pitti> 2011-08-08 08:47:54 DEBUG   Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<pitti> the file does exist in ~/syncs/
<pitti> so whatever it tries to tell me, it doesn't like it
<seb128> he fixed the remaining issues
<seb128> not sure that get real world testing since though
<seb128> I wonder if that's a sync tool issue
<pitti> sync-source.py seems fine
<pitti> it's flush-syncs which broke
<seb128> i.e if a manual upload would work
<seb128> if only opening a webpage was taking less than 3 minutes here...
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/619152
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 619152 in launchpad "Add data.tar.xz support" [Low,Triaged]
<pitti> seb128: ah, so "pending"
<pitti> RAOF: eh, new mesa pulls in libwayland0?
<pitti> RAOF: is wayland meant for main now?
<seb128> hum, timeouted this time
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/619152
<seb128> well I guess RAOF will need to do an ubuntu upload with a bz2
<seb128> that's what I was saying before timing out
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 619152 in launchpad "Add data.tar.xz support" [Low,Triaged]
<pitti> seb128: ah, so "pending"
<seb128> seems so
<Laney> are you talking about colord?
<Laney> (can't do much, on 3g)
<pitti> Laney: yes, in particular tar.xz support
<Laney> RAOF and I tested that on launchpad, and it seemed to work
<Laney> .data.tar.xz is figgerent to .orig.tar.xz
<Laney> see my PPA for an uploadwhich worked
<Laney> er, different*
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/~laney/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/1844994/+listing-archive-extra
<mvo> hey pitti ! when you go on the pygi hackfest, it would be great if you could have a look at https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=656014 - i attached a patch that works for me(tm) but as noted in the bug it may be incomplete
<ubot2> Gnome bug 656014 in general "Missing GIR annotation/wrapper for pango_layout_get_line_readonly()" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> Laney, the sync tools don't handle it fine it seems
<seb128> but it could be an issue in the sync tools, not launchpad itself
<seb128> hey mvo
<mvo> hey seb128, how is berlin?
<Laney> indeed
<AfC> lifeless: right; the "reason" is because gir1.2-json-1.0: Conflicts: gir1.2-json-glib-1.0 and gir1.2-json-glib-1.0 is installed since lots of things depend on it.
<lifeless> AfC: so, is gir1.2-json-1.0 newer ?
<lifeless> AfC: and do the things that depend on gir1.2-json-glib-1.0 depend on that name, or on the virtual package name ?
<rodrigo_> ok, ready to recover my laptop and the data in it, hopefully, so bbiab
<seb128> pitti, ready IRC logs not sure that was replied to but not logged yet
<seb128> bug #810217
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 810217 in wayland "[MIR] wayland protocol package" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810217
<pitti> seb128: ah, so it is for main indeed
<pitti> hey mvo!
<pitti> mvo: opened that in a tab, I'll get to that
<mvo> great, thanks pitti, its not urgent, but would allow me merging some code that uses this in the s-c gtk3 port
<pitti> mvo: note that you didn't actually attach a patch, did you mean to?
<mvo> pitti: indeed, let me fix that, its pretty trivial, just a "(transfer none)" for the two functions
<cjwatson> pitti: I'd like to investigate that .orig.tar.xz sync problem
<cjwatson> so please don't manually upload that yet
<cjwatson> fixed now
<AfC> lifeless: [sorry, was out]
<AfC> lifeless: 1) gir1.2-json-1.0 newer
<AfC> lifeless: 2) How do you differentiate between something depending on a virtual and a normal package?
<AfC> [I'd have to guess not virtual since it wasn't previously a virtual package]
<lifeless> by knowing what the package is
<lifeless> anyhow
<lifeless> this isn't a virtual package
<lifeless> the conflicts/replaces pair is for virtual packages
<AfC> (didn't think so)
<lifeless> so
<lifeless> the case here is that the old things are depending on the old library
<lifeless> and the new package does not fulfil stuff
<AfC> lots of old things, yeah
<lifeless> the old packages need to be rebuilt
<lifeless> either to change their dep line, if they would work, or to link against the new lib, if they wouldn't.
<lifeless> either way, rebuild.
<lifeless> for all the rdepends of the package being removed.
<AfC> so I thought the whole idea of them having done Provides: in the "new" package is that everything else under the sun doesn't have to be rebuilt?
 * pitti grabs some lunch, bbl
<lifeless> AfC: whats the provides statement say ?
<AfC> # apt-cache show gir1.2-json-1.0
<AfC> ...
<AfC> Provides: gir1.2-json-glib-1.0
<AfC> Replaces: gir1.0-json-glib-1.0, gir1.2-json-glib-1.0
<AfC> Conflicts: gir1.0-json-glib-1.0, gir1.2-json-glib-1.0
<AfC> I tried manually force removing the "old" package, but the dependency resolution isn't any better.
<AfC> lifeless: ^
<lifeless> AfC: provides cannot provide a versioned dependency.
<lifeless> AfC: what does apt-cache show for one of the dependencies that wants to be removed show.
<AfC> lifeless: so, eg gnome-shell (to be updated), Depends: gir1.2-json-1.0
<lifeless> AfC: no, one of the ones that needs to be removed
<AfC> lifeless: so, eg gnome-shell (not updated), Depends: gir1.2-json-glib-1.0 (>= 0.12.0)
<AfC> lifeless: this is the problem: it wants to remove gnome-shell
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> gir1.2-json-glib-1.0 (>= 0.12.0)
<lifeless> the bits in brackets mean that this relation can only be satisfied by non-virtual packages.
<lifeless> virtual packages satisfy no versions
<AfC> interesting, didn't know that
<AfC> which is why Provides isn't working, and the Conflicts is screwing us
<lifeless> this is covered in the policy doc linked earlier, if you want the gory details
<AfC> so the ... if not solution, at least workaround ... will be to remove the Conflicts line and rebuild the "new" gir1.2-json-1.0 package
<AfC> ?
<AfC> [darn, out of time, have to go offline]
<lifeless> uhm, depends on the package contents
<AfC> lifeless: thanks for your help, been illuminating.
<AfC> RAOF, I can certainly try & test a rebuild locally here if you don't have time to rebuild the package in PPA per Robert's suggestions.
<AfC> I think it's just a package rename, but not sure. Bit of a black box.
<AfC> → off
<pitti> mdeslaur: FYI, new polkit is now in oneiric which supports the X11 pkexec stuff
<pitti> (as well as your multiline patch)
<mdeslaur> pitti: yeah, I saw that...thanks! I'll try and find some time this week to try and get rid of gksudo
<chrisccoulson> hi mdeslaur, how are you?
<mdeslaur> hi chrisccoulson!
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: not bad, you?
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, tired ;)
<chrisccoulson> and i feel like my head is going to explode. i've spent several days looking at the same problem and not getting very far ;)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: oh, I hate when that happens :(
<chrisccoulson> yeah, me too :(
<pitti> chrisccoulson: maybe stop looking at it for a day or two and do something else?
<micahg> pitti: re vala-0.14> thanks for merging
<geser> is the "vala-0.14" source package the successor of "vala"?
<pitti> yes, but we keep several major versions in parallel for an easier transition
<geser> does it need a proper MIR to get to main? currently it's in universe and some packages build-depend on valac (now build from vala-0.14)
<pitti> no, just new version; I promote it
<pitti> (done)
<geser> thx
 * ogra_ is stunned ... so we dont ship a single tool anymore whith which you can resize a picture ?
 * ogra_ just desperately tried to shrink a photo with an ubuntu default install 
<pitti> hm, apparently not :/ f-spot used to be able to, but shotwell isn't
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i wasted 1h to try to do that on my android tablet ... all apps there only have crop either ... so i decided to quickly do irt on my lappie and copied it over ... to just find the same situation
<ogra_> its weird that nobody seems to have thought about that function, i cant belive thats not a common task
<ogra_> (in either OS)
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin, hope your vacation was fine.
<pitti> hey GunnarHj
<pitti> GunnarHj: indeed it was, thanks! catching up on stuff/mail now
<pitti> how are you?
<GunnarHj> pitti: I'm fine, thanks.
<GunnarHj> pitti: I have three pending MPs that are related to each other. Probably I'd better ask Rodrigo to review and sponsor the g-c-c MP. That way most of it may be done upstream instantly.
<GunnarHj> But I'd appreciate if you could help process the l-s and accountsservice MPs.
<GunnarHj> https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/language-selector/shared-tools/+merge/69190
<GunnarHj> https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu/oneiric/accountsservice/lang-to-profile/+merge/69085
<GunnarHj> For a quick briefing you may want to read the latest comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gnome-control-center/langfix/+merge/68997
<pitti> GunnarHj: thanks, saw the MPs; will get to it as part of catching up with mail
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok, thanks.
<cyphermox> good morning!
<cyphermox> hey pitti, happy coming back from vacation ;)
<pitti> hey cyphermox, how are you?
<cjwatson> cyphermox: do you think we could migrate network-manager et al to libnl3 without too much pain?  I would love to merge http://packages.qa.debian.org/w/wpasupplicant/news/20110730T134712Z.html
<cjwatson> (well, that's a sync actually)
<cjwatson> it would be least paperwork if we could just swap out libnl for libnl3
<cyphermox> cjwatson: sure. I can see if it builds fine
<cyphermox> there was discussion about libnl3 jsut recently on the mailing list, too
<cyphermox> pitti: doing good :)
<cjwatson> the build-deps in main are  bluez ipvsadm libvirt network-manager ntrack quota wireless-crda wpasupplicant
<cyphermox> cjwatson: nothing like trying now, nm builds quickly
<cjwatson> I can have a quick look at the others
<cyphermox> bluez I can look at too
<cyphermox> ntrack isn't that asac's project?
<cjwatson> ipvsadm fails out of the box
<asac> cyphermox: libnl3 should be ready for ntrack in latest release + bzr
<cyphermox> asac: cool, thanks
<asac> cyphermox: needs packaging bump and a build-depends update afaict
<cyphermox> alrighty
<ricotz> cyphermox, hi
<cyphermox> ricotz: hey
<ricotz> cyphermox, do you know if the "use as hotspot" button in g-c-c is suppose to work?
<ricotz> or are there known problems
<cyphermox> ricotz: no idea, I haven't tried
<cyphermox> ricotz: please open a bug if it doesn't work and I'll take a look at it later :)
<ricotz> ok, it just crashes, but it doesnt seem to be a nm problem
<ricotz> cyphermox, are you able to test this? for me it crashes in glib (but i am using a git version)
<cyphermox> sure, I'll test it, but later
<ricotz> thanks
<cyphermox> ricotz: trying to figure out what needs to be done for libnl3 :)
<ricotz> no problem, good luck with that :)
<cyphermox> cjwatson: seems there is a git branch in progress for libnl3 in NM; but it's not merged, and there only seems to be one commit; I'll try it and see how far I can get
<cjwatson> it might just be linkage tweaks, with luck?
<cyphermox> ah, i see, it's not just a few commits, it's probably mostly done, and removing old code
<tjaalton> desrt: hmm, I read that dconf "doesn't work over NFS", is it true?
<tjaalton> desrt: ok found the upstream bug
<cjwatson> cyphermox: ipvsadm seems to amount to http://paste.ubuntu.com/661134/
<cyphermox> cjwatson: thanks
<cyphermox> I think dcbw was doing some refactoring in the netlink stuff as well; but I'll see, trying to build now with a patch that contains all the commits from the libnl3 branch
<cyphermox> cjwatson: it built and seems to work "fine"; minus a few error messages but nothing appears to be omgwrong (e.g. I still got a connection, routes look okay, etc.)
<cyphermox> I'll just reboot and kick it around some more to be sure
<ricotz> cyphermox, fyi, fixes the crash http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/commit/?id=48dec984dbfe5e69c6717c16f69a6f52e08cd1f2
<ricotz> sorry, no it doesnt :\
<cyphermox> yeah, that seemed a little weird ;)
<cyphermox> ricotz: if you fix the fix, wanna prepare a package (and close the corresponding lp bug)? I'll be happy to sponsor if I can
<ricotz> cyphermox, i just wanted to play with my wireless settings creating network, and it seems it cant handle this if there isnt something set up already
<cyphermox> ricotz: ok. I'll give it a quick shot in a few minutes... this really all should work but I haven't had any hand in g-c-c, I only know there is a page that somewhat works
<ricotz> cyphermox, ok
<ricotz> it crashes to while getting the length of a null string
<cyphermox> ricotz: ok, final build test for NM with libnl3-dev before uploading; now it's really your turn ;)
<ricotz> nice, is it a new snapshot too?
<cyphermox> nah
<ricotz> ok
<cyphermox> you need a snapshot for something?
<ricotz> no
<ricotz> if my problem isnt a nm problem though ;)
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> there's no big things in git, except for that "possible dbus activation errors" commit, but I was really more planning on taking another snapshot when Dan merges in the libnl3 stuff
<cyphermox> (or releases 0.9)
<cyphermox> ricotz: did you report the bug in lp after all?:
<cyphermox> I just managed to reproduce the crash after removing my ad-hoc networks already configured
<ricotz> no
<cyphermox> please ;)
<ricotz> ok
<cyphermox> really interesting how it crashes, I wonder what that code is trying to do
<ricotz> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/822722
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 822722 in gnome-control-center "Crashes on using "Use as Hotspot"" [Undecided,New]
<ricotz> cyphermox, ^
<cyphermox> thanks!
<cyphermox> ricotz: #2  generate_ssid_for_hotspot (panel=0x7ffff82d4660) at cc-network-panel.c:2685   ///        ssid = 0x0
<cyphermox> ricotz: this probably doesn't help: (gnome-control-center:6327): network-cc-panel-WARNING **: Getting pretty hostname failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.
<cyphermox> hostname1 was not provided by any .service files
<ricotz> could be the/a cause for this
<cyphermox> pretty sure it is, testing a patch now
<cyphermox> cjwatson: just uploaded NM with the libnl3 changes
<geser> is it normal that unity-panel-service segfaults every 60s? (oneiric, AMD64, unity-2d)
<cyphermox> geser: nope
<cyphermox> might be a known issue though
<cjwatson> cyphermox: OK, I'd better get uploading other things then so it can be swapped over and actually build :-)
<cyphermox> ah, woops, didn't think it needed much coordination ;)
<cyphermox> cjwatson: d'oh. I see now.
<cyphermox> bluez to be ready soon too.
<rodrigo_> hmm, can't find the gnome-online-accounts mir bug
<cyphermox> rodrigo_: closed?
<rodrigo_> cyphermox, yeah, found it -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts/+bug/812927
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 812927 in gnome-online-accounts "[MIR] gnome-online-accounts" [Undecided,Fix released]
<cyphermox> rodrigo_: that's good, now just one mir to go and I can enable goa in evo
<rodrigo_> cyphermox, what else do you need?
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, i hate gtk-window-decorator
<chrisccoulson> please stop crashing
<cyphermox> rodrigo_: ah, liboauth. there's already bug 808765 about it, waiting for cdbs to upload a new revision
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 808765 in liboauth "[MIR] liboauth" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808765
<rodrigo_> cyphermox, ok
<cyphermox> rodrigo_: if I have a patch for g-c-c, can I just ping you with it?
<rodrigo_> ah, seb already uploaded a g-c-c with goa enabled, good seb!
<rodrigo_> cyphermox, yes
<cyphermox> cool
<dobey> anyone know why this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/661194/ would happen building in a PPA? python-gobject is installed via build-depends.
<dobey> mvo: ^^ you maybe? :)
<mvo> dobey: hm, that looks like aptdaemon is for some reason trying to talk to X :/ I guess you use this in your tests?
<dobey> mvo: yes, but why would setup.py build do any of that?
<jbicha> bug 822464 would be nice to get fixed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 822464 in gjs "Upgrade gjs to 1.29.16" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/822464
<jbicha> upstream never released a new python-gobject, I don't know if it's required or not
<cyphermox> rodrigo_: we may want to fallback to g_get_host_name()'s return value if the dbus call to ...hostname1 fails: http://paste.ubuntu.com/661213/
<cyphermox> oops
<cyphermox> jbicha: want to try to update the package to find out?
<ricotz> cyphermox, this should probably go upstream
<cyphermox> ricotz: yes, that's why I was pinging rodrigo :)
<ricotz> since in the current case this g_warning leads to a fatal condition
<ricotz> oh right ;)
<jbicha> cyphermox: I can try building and see what happens but I think testing it would be a bit over my head
<cyphermox> but he got scared away so I'll open a bug
<cyphermox> jbicha: ok
<rodrigo_> cyphermox, ok thanks
<mvo> dobey: oh, so this does not run any tests, its really just from the build? I need to look into this
<cyphermox> ah, so you saw my ping anyway
<mvo> dobey: do you have a link to the full build log for me?
<rodrigo_> cyphermox, yeah, xchat crashed when I clicked on your link :)
<cyphermox> fun
<cyphermox> is that reproduceable? ;)
<rodrigo_> cyphermox, not anymore for now
<ricotz> cyphermox, rodrigo_, while this patched g-c-c gets uploaded it could need a symbols update for 3.1.4 too -- there are two new
<rodrigo_> cyphermox, pushed to git
<rodrigo_> hmm, can't we just wait for the next release?
<rodrigo_> ricotz, which symbols are missing?
<ricotz> rodrigo_, it could wait -- http://paste.debian.net/plain/125509
<ricotz> but still it is a crash ;)
<rodrigo_> ah, if it's affecting users, yes, sure, let's upload it
<rodrigo_> cyphermox, are you uploading it?
<cyphermox> rodrigo_: yeah, i just wanted to make sure this went upstream too
<cyphermox> sorry, I was reading stuff
<rodrigo_> cyphermox, ok, so please do the symbols update from ricotz also, please :)
<cyphermox> ricotz: yup, saw the symbols changes
<rodrigo_> out for a bit, bbl
<jbicha> cyphermox: here's a build of gobject-introspection if you want to test https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/dev/
<jbicha> but I don't understand the invoke-rewrite stuff
<charlie-tca> Any word on fixing lightdm to work for everything?
<charlie-tca> We could start with bug 819609
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 819609 in casper "Oneiric live CD boots to login screen" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819609
<charlie-tca> That really isn't fixed for any flavor except Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> The rest of us can not even force lightdm to auto-login
<cyphermox> charlie-tca: would be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/806408 no?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 806408 in lightdm "After xubuntu upgrade or installation, default session on greeter must be xubuntu" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cyphermox> I'd maybe bring up the importance so that robertancell can look into it when he logs in
<charlie-tca> That doesn't include the live sessions, does it?
<charlie-tca> Since we do not have Ubuntu session, we can use auto-login for live cd
<charlie-tca> Since we do not have Ubuntu session, we can *not* use auto-login for live cd
<cyphermox> charlie-tca: well, it's refered to by stgraber from bug 819624 which is the bug refered to by 819609
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 819624 in casper "casper doesn't configure autologin for lightdm properly" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819624
<cyphermox> (messy)
<charlie-tca> yeah, messy and getting worse
<charlie-tca> I need a live session to auto-login when not calling Ubuntu, and I need to be able to default the session to Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> It really comes back to bug 799754
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 799754 in lightdm "Please let vendors easily provide their own config" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799754
<charlie-tca> which needs to be resolvedd
<scott-work_> charlie-tca: i just want to point out that you rock!  carry on ;)
<cyphermox> aye.
<charlie-tca> I need these fixed, and it seems it is getting nowhere fast
<cyphermox> I'd really like to avoid muddying the water and let robert handle this :/
<cyphermox> I can certainly prod him when I see him online though
<charlie-tca> Please do so
<charlie-tca> unfortunately, it keeps getting put aside, since Ubuntu has it working for them
<charlie-tca> Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Mythbuntu, Xubuntu, can not use lightdm
<charlie-tca> It is worse for us now then gdm, and that's pretty bad
<jbicha> well gdm mostly works
<charlie-tca> Yes, with a lot of effort
<cyphermox> charlie-tca: alright. I subscribed to the bugs so I'll know if they move... or not
<charlie-tca> It doesn't really "just work"
<cyphermox> ricotz: confirm you get g-c-c 1:3.1.4-0ubuntu5 and it fixed the hotspot thing for you?
<charlie-tca> Thank you, cyphermox
<jbicha> ok, it works for Ubuntu though, don't know about how difficult it is for derivatives
<cyphermox> brb
<charlie-tca> which is the entire issue here
<jbicha> rodrigo_: especially with the extra icons we're adding to g-c-c, it would be nice if it expanded horizontally
<jbicha> on smaller screens it does vertical scrolling when just becoming a wider window would work
<cyphermox> uh-oh, no power cycling at reboot?
<ricotz> cyphermox, will do if it gets rolled out, but i confirmed it works with a local build ealier
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> ricotz: well, it should get published any time now
<dupondje> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=590202 => seems like we have same bug here also ?
<ubot2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 590202 in NetworkManager "NM spontaneously reconnects, seemingly for no reason" [Medium,Assigned]
<cyphermox> dupondje: doubtful that this is really a bug... care to share your particuliar experiences?
<cyphermox> dupondje: if you file a bug in Launchpad (using ubuntu-bug), it's going to be easier for me to tell what might be acting up
<dupondje> Aug  7 23:18:18 laptop-jl kernel: [ 4783.051128] wlan0: deauthenticating from c0:c1:c0:0b:13:34 by local choice (reason=3)
<cyphermox> actually, what I wrote there is better written as "doubtful that this is a bug in *NM* ;)
<dupondje> wireless disconnects quite often :)
<cyphermox> dupondje: can you paste the whole syslog?
<cyphermox> that message can happen for a variety of reasons :)
<dupondje> well cyphermox, its because ipv6 settings somewhere :)
<cyphermox> paste in a pastebin of course
<dupondje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661321/
<cyphermox> anything else above that?
<dupondje> nope, but i'll run NetworkManager in debug now
<cyphermox> ah
<dupondje> lets wait for a disconnect ^^
<cyphermox> sure.
<cyphermox> this looks like it might be failing dhcp renewals, but it's hard to tell, all I see is the first point where the device gets failed
<cyphermox> I got some tweaks and fixes to make to the patch that handles ipv6/ipv4 in parallel, so maybe this will actually get fixed there, too
<dupondje> back :)
<dupondje> still running debug
<cyphermox> ok
<dupondje> but it doesn't set my nameservers now somehow :s
<cyphermox> uh-oh
<cyphermox> dupondje: are you on oneiric?
<dupondje> ye
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Hello, did you see the updates of https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gnome-control-center/langfix/+merge/68997 ? Not ready to be uploaded yet, since I'm waiting for pitti to sponsor the related l-s MP, but in the meantime we might try to agree on what's upstreamable. My current suggestion is simply the proposed 04_language_settings.patch.
<ricotz> cyphermox, g-c-c works
<cyphermox> ricotz: thanks
<dupondje> Seems like in DEBUG mode it doesn't have nameservers :p INFO works fine :s
<cyphermox> that doesn't make sense
<cyphermox> it's the same code, minus the debug messages
<dupondje> runned 3x with DEBUG, no nameservers
<dupondje> run it again with INFO, have nameservers
<dupondje> weird
<cyphermox> so it's some race with getting your namservers
<cyphermox> do you get them from the RA or from DHCPv6?
<dupondje> RA
<dupondje> NetworkManager[32387]: <debug> [1312830928.24751] [nm-ip6-manager.c:708] process_nduseropt_rdnss(): (wlan0): refreshing RA-provided nameserver 2001:1af8:4400:a020:1:: (expires in 70 seconds)
<cyphermox> (and dah, we tested this thoroughly with multiple different cases of v6, v4 and dhcp)
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> dupondje: then I would suggest you open a bug in LP if you haven't already done so (ubuntu-bug network-manager) and attach a packet capture if you can
<cyphermox> a packet capture for the failure case, because we need to know if you receive the RA on time or not, and if NM is being unhappy with it for some reason)
<dupondje> cyphermox: got a disconnect: http://paste.ubuntu.com/661423/
<basso> gnome shell is quite unstable :(
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-09
<jbicha> basso: what do you mean unstable, I use it
<basso> maybe its my gfx drivers^^
<basso> but i couldnt get gdm working
<basso> had to use lightdm
<basso> and sometimes it dies, so i have to restart the desktop manager
<basso> maybe once a day
<jbicha> oh wow
<basso> but its most likely nv prop drivers being evil and angry at me
<jbicha> I have my wife's laptop using nouveau and it works pretty well
<basso> yeah i thought about nouveau
<basso> my 9600 might manage that
<basso> one thing about gnome shell that is badass, is mutter, i have no vertical tearing :)
<RAOF> You should get that with compiz too, though?
<basso> no
<basso> it was hard on compiz
<RAOF> _Should_ have been as easy as turning on vsync, which is on by default.
<basso> sometimes movie player worked fine, and vlc had tearing, and so fourth
<basso> the problem is unity
<basso> the top panel seems to be causing the tearing
<basso> and stuff under the window
<basso> sometimes i see tearings of windows behind games
<basso> gotta love compis
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<RAOF> Yo yo chrisccoulson!
<rickspencer3> good morning chrisccoulson, good afternoon RAOF
<chrisccoulson> hi rickspencer3 and RAOF
<RAOF> Hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson,  is breakpad and the database software all opensource?
<rickspencer3> can we just fork that code?
<RAOF> +1 on the importing someone else's fine solution into Launchpad.
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, yeah. although we wouldn't want to use anything like breakpad, as it needs to be embedded in to applications
<chrisccoulson> but the server software could probably be adapted
<rickspencer3> and we already have apport
<chrisccoulson> the server software is here: http://code.google.com/p/socorro/
<seb128> hey desktop
<pitti> Good morning
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128 and pitti
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128. are you enjoying the summit?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> summit is over though
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<seb128> it's hacking time today
<chrisccoulson> that was quick ;)
<seb128> that and GNOME board meeting
<seb128> 3 days
<seb128> that's enough talks, need to get some work done ;-)
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, rickspencer3, seems like an interesting starting point at least
<RAOF> Hah.  Evolution dies under its file descriptor leak again.
<pitti> rodrigo_: hey
<pitti> robert_ancell: are we going to use the g-c-c language selector for oneiric, or our's?
<pitti> sorry, rodrigo_ ^
<pitti> rodrigo_: it seems to make great progress (assuming that the "Copy to system" button will be implemented), but input method, $LANGUAGE support etc. is still missing
<pitti> rodrigo_: so with FF coming up we should perhaps use our's for oneiric?
<rodrigo_> morning
<rodrigo_> pitti, not sure the input method stuff will be ready, so yes, probably
<rodrigo_> pitti, when is FF?
<geser> IIRC Thursday, Aug 11th
<pitti> rodrigo_: yes, day after tomorrow
<pitti> mvo: http://git.gnome.org/browse/pango/commit/?id=b74e01cccdbc1bd89b3d5b9551110bf8b1938413
<pitti> mvo: thanks!
<mvo> pitti: \o/
<mvo> pitti: is a new uplaod with this planned soon or should I just go ahead with it and cherry pick? (its fine for me doing that)
<mvo> pitti: on a releated note, the py3 way of doing dbus is to use the GI dbus bindings too, right? the gio ones ?
<pitti> mvo: feel free to cherry-pick
<pitti> mvo: correct; client-side gdbus works well, especially with the gvariant overrides
<mvo> pitti: great, thanks!
<pitti> mvo: server-side gdbus is still broken unfortunately, that's one of my goals for the sprint
<pitti> mvo: look at the bottom of http://www.piware.de/2011/01/na-zdravi-pygi/
<mvo> pitti: thanks, that looks good, I will give it a go in our dbus stuff and also check aptdaemon
<glatzor> morning mvo and pitti
<pitti> hey glatzor
<glatzor> mvo,  I already started working on gdbus client side port but suspended the work in favor of the gi based client
<glatzor> mvo, but it seems to be a good idea to work on the python gdbus port in the meanwhile
<glatzor> since the progress of the c based client library hasn't made any progress recently
<mvo> glatzor: ok, thanks. I want to create a branch that adds some py3 compatiblity, this is a required step there
<mvo> glatzor: and hello, nice to see you :)
<glatzor> yeah nice to see you too :)
<tseliot> seb128: is there any chance we can reapply the hack in bug #821702 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 821702 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "[Oneiric] Nvidia-current 280.13 hangs up the system" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/821702
<tseliot> seb128: sorry, I meant bug #725434
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725434 in cairo "Nvidia drivers lead to extra memory usage for each process using libGL" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725434
<seb128> RAOF, ^
<seb128> tseliot, well wayland needs cairogl
<seb128> tseliot, so workaround that bug breaks wayland
<seb128> it's a bit of a suboptimal situation
<tseliot> seb128, RAOF: the main problem is that the new Nvidia driver is even more broken now, see bug #821702
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 821702 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "[Oneiric] Nvidia-current 280.13 hangs up the system" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/821702
<ricotz> seb128, actually the cairo gl backend isnt needed anymore for wayland
<seb128> ricotz, is the experience as good without it?
<seb128> or will be slower, using extra cpu, etc?
<ricotz> and the cairo-egl is optional
<ricotz> seb128, havent tested it
<seb128> tseliot, sorry I'm a desktop summit and got sidetracked
<ricotz> it drop back to using cairo image so it will use more cpu then
<seb128> tseliot, I've no issue dropping the gl backend again
<tseliot> seb128: that would be a very welcome change
<tseliot> thanks for the tip ricotz, I didn't know that
<seb128> tseliot, ok, I will do that today
<tseliot> seb128: thanks a lot
<ricotz> there is no need for a Breaks then
<zyga> ara, around?
<ara> zyga, sure, how can I help?
<zyga> ara, quick question: do you have any experience with ldtp ( linux desktop testing project?)
<zyga> ara, I'm trying to use it on my natty/unity laptop and it seems to be unable to locate any windows
<ricotz> seb128, any plans to use cairo 1.11.2? might be too risky?
<ara> zyga, do you have the accessibility layer activated
<ara> ?
<zyga> ara, is it something I'm doing wrong or is that (by any chance) unity causing accessibility to fail
<seb128> ricotz, too risky
<zyga> ara, I don't know, how can I check?
<ricotz> seb128, right
<ara> zyga, is a gconf option, let me check the exact name
<zyga> ara, thanks!
<ara> zyga, the key is /desktop/gnome/interface/accessibility
<zyga> ok, let me check this now
<ara>  gconftool-2 --type bool --set /desktop/gnome/interface/accessibility true
<zyga> ara, that works, thansk
<zyga> :-)
 * zyga fixes peacekeeper test suite in lava
<rodrigo_> anyone using input methods for non-latin characters?
<rodrigo_> s/characters/alphabets
<mvo> glatzor: if you have a moment it would be nice if you could look over my trivial merge proposal for a py3 setup.py addition
<glatzor> mvo, I am now out for lunch butt will be back in an hour
<glatzor> but :)
<mvo> glatzor: great, thanks
<cdbs> mpt: ping? there?
<geser> how long does the retracer usually take to retrace a crash?
<rodrigo_> lunch time, bbl
<kenvandine> well that was fun...  FYI folks, looks like the intel video driver is busted
<pitti> here as well, I downgraded mesa and intel to recover
<pitti> RAOF: ^ is that fixed with your most recent upload?
<pitti> seems to affect everyone on intel, AFAICS here on the summit
<tjaalton> pitti: yes it is
<kenvandine> pitti, i am building it locally to verify
<pitti> cheers
<pitti> kenvandine: no need
<pitti> kenvandine: already built on LP
<kenvandine> i see that now :)
<kenvandine> it's always fun to start your day with X failing to start :-p
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/2:2.15.901-1ubuntu2
<kenvandine> brb, rebooting
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> pitti, how's desktop summit?
<pitti> kenvandine: pretty quiet today, main stuff ended yesterday
<pitti> I'm mainly here for the GI hackfest from tomorrow on
<kenvandine> cool
<mvo> hm, this is funny, the docs of vte talk about vte_terminal_spawn_async and yet grepping through the source its just not there
<mvo> no seb128 today? i want to rant about vte, its not fun without him :)
<pitti> mvo: he's sitting beside me, but without internet
<dobey> mvo: hey; sorry, went to lunch yesterday, and you were gone when i got back :)
<dobey> mvo: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/76819001/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.ubuntuone-installer_0.0.0%2Br5-8~oneiric1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz is the full log
<mvo> thanks dobey, I have a look once I finished wrestling vte, docs and code are remarkable different
<dobey> hehe
<dobey> especially if you're using gir to use it
<mvo> dobey: thanks, looks like this is actually happening when the tests run, so I'm not sure what is the best advice, could you run the tests inside xvfb-run maybe?
<dobey> mvo: the tests are being run with xvfb-run. it's not happening in the tests. it's happening in "python setup.py build"
<dobey> the tests pass/finish
<dobey> the tracebacks printed inside the tests are because we're running a private dbus session for testing, and not faking the aptdaemon dbus API on that session
<mvo> dobey: you are right of course, so its the DistUtilsExtra.auto stuff that probes (I assume to get the dependencies?). but let me check the aptdaemon code to see what can be done about this
<glatzor> mvo, dobey, you can have a look at aptdaemon.test: it allows to setup a chroot environemnt and running aptdaemon on a session bus
<glatzor> mvo, dobey I use this in the tests for aptdaemon itself
<glatzor> mvo, dobey furthermore you could start aptdaemon with the --dummy command for aptd
<dobey> glatzor: well, we don't actually need a running aptdaemon here. but yes, i could write a testcase to provide the aptdaemon service for testing this
<glatzor> dobey, but you can use the --dummy mode to fake the DBus api without having to write a mock
<dobey> glatzor: sure, but it still needs to be integrated into our test suite properly
<glatzor> dobey, if you want the dummy to behave differently you can propose a patch, e.g. producing errors when installing special packages
<dobey> but either way, it is irrelevant to the problem i'm having with python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets wanting X for some reason during setup.py build with distutils extra
<pitti> kenvandine: we still apparently have the gtk2 indicator packages on the CDs
<pitti> kenvandine: do we still need them?
<pitti> kenvandine: unping, nevermind
<kenvandine> pitti, ok :)
<kenvandine> woot, there's tedg!
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, ping
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin, any chance that you can spend a few minutes on the MPs I mentioned yesterday? I feel that there are too many loose ends at the moment, and processing those MPs would make a huge difference.
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, pong
<kenvandine> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi kenvandine
<kenvandine> did seb128 ask you about gnome-contacts yet?
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, no, not yet
<kenvandine> we were hoping you could take a stab at packaging it :)
<rodrigo_> ok
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> thx!
<rodrigo_> added to my TODO, so will work on it as soon as I finish a couple of things I have in progress
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Hi Rodrigo, time for a quick question?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, yes, sure
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: I noticed that the formats, as set via the region widget of g-c-c, are used by gdm to set the applicable LC_* variables. Since l-s will be used also in Oneiric, I'd like to patch gdm so the settings are disregarded. Do you know where/how gdm sets those variables?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, afaik gdm doesn't set them, it's g-s-d
<rodrigo_> that is, g-s-d does it for sure
<rodrigo_> it sets the environment for gnome-session
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Aha, then I looked for it in the wrong package. :( Thanks.
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Btw, have you had time to check out the updated g-c-c MP?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, see set_locale function in g-s-d/main.c
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, yes, had a look last night
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, still not sure that's the correct fix, but need to think more about it and know better the needs in ubuntu and upstream
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, will have another look at it
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Ok. Any particular things that make you hesitate?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, not really, just unsure :)
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Have you tried it out by building and installing the three branches? Personally I think that doing so makes it easier to sort things out, compared to just look at code.
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, no, haven't, will do
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Ok, let me know when you are ready to talk more about it.
<rodrigo_> ok
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_: meeting in 7 mins
<cyphermox> yup
<ricotz> pitti, hi, after uploading g-i are you going to take care of gjs too?
<pitti> ricotz: g-i didn't break API/ABI, do we need to rebuild gjs?
<ricotz> pitti, no, i meant a new upstream version
<ricotz> it is usefull to keep them in sync
<tkamppeter> hi
<pitti> ricotz: not right now, I'm afraid (meeting now)
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_: meeting time
<ricotz> pitti, that's alright, thanks
 * kenvandine waves
<chrisccoulson> w00t
<mterry> heyo
<tremolux> hiya!
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-08-09
<tkamppeter> pitti, do you know whether didrocks will join?
<pitti> apparently we are missing seb128 and other guys who hang out at the desktop summit on an almost nonexisting wifi :/
<rodrigo_> hi
<tkamppeter> pitti, we shgould perhaps shortly talk about the color management.
<pitti> tkamppeter: ok, queueing after the regular agenda items
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-08-09 is still a bit empty, so let's do the copy&pasting of reports to IRC this time?
<pitti> kenvandine: want to start with partner update?
<kenvandine> sure... tedg has been out, back tomorrow
<kenvandine> so i don't have a good idea of what to expect for FF from him
<kenvandine> i am hoping libindicate gtk3 branch merged
<pitti> didrocks announced that therre will be another set of unity/compiz packages
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> i am sure there will be a round of indicator stuff to upload
<kenvandine> just not sure what yet
<kenvandine> gotta love FF week :)
<kenvandine> nothing else to report...
<pitti> ok, thakns
<kenvandine> i'll put it on the wiki later today when tedg briefs me
<pitti> ok, great
<pitti> tedg: welcome back :)
<pitti> didrocks is not online, so no unity update
<kenvandine> he isn't really back yet :)
<tedg> pitti, miss you guys ;-)
<rodrigo_> :)
<kenvandine> tedg, don't lie :)
<kenvandine> tedg, i want libindicate :)
<pitti> tremolux: hey
<tremolux> pitti: howdy
<pitti> tremolux: interesting changelog on last s-c upload!
<tremolux> hah, yes
<pitti> tremolux: seems we are now shipping both gtk2 and gtk3 interfaces in the package?
<pitti> tremolux: mvo promised that the pango bug was "the last issue" :)
<tremolux> yes, as I report on the wiki it can now be run as a "technology preview" ;) , just type "software-center-gtk3"
<pitti> ah, was just typing that question :)
<pitti> wow, with wholly new UI
 * rodrigo_ starts it
<kenvandine> wow... slick!
<tremolux> yeah, it's mpt's new design
<pitti> a bit billboard-ish with the huge banner
<pitti> (I hope that's just a demo?)
<tremolux> nzmm has been doing amazing work on this
<tremolux> yeah, that's a placeholder but we kinda like it  :)
<pitti> nice
<pitti> tremolux: anything which we should know for FF?
<tremolux> pitti: not sure what you mean?
<pitti> tremolux: like, any major changes planned still?
<tremolux> right now, we are still evaluating the state of the gtk3 branch
<tremolux> but other than that, there are no major changes (but still some smaller features)
<pitti> ok, thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: do you have something to discuss for thunderbird and friends?
<tremolux> thanks a lot, of course feedback on the gtk3 stuff is very welcome
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm just about to upload the eds contacts integration work from m_conley_away
<chrisccoulson> and we have a new theme on the way too, although there's still a few problems with that
<chrisccoulson> i've spent the last week trying to debug a firefox beta crash on natty though ;)
<chrisccoulson> (well, most of)
<pitti> cyphermox: wrt. FF, do you think the C rewrite of modeswitch still has a chance?
<cyphermox> yes!
<cyphermox> I was just discussing this with slangasek
<pitti> cyphermox: or do you want to get this upstream first, and we land in perky?
<pitti> ah
<cyphermox> I'll give upstream one day to release a new release they want to do real soon, and if they don't make it early-ish tomorrow upload the rewrite patch?
<cyphermox> if they do, upload that with the rwrite patch?
<pitti> cyphermox: oh, they accepted it?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so we'll see at least one more round of tbird etc.?
<cyphermox> pitti: I haven't seen an actual "yes let's put it in", but Josua appears to be pretty happy with it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah. i'm still wondering whether to stay on the beta channel in oneiric for the next 6 week cycle
<chrisccoulson> (ie, firefox 7 is released 2 days before final freeze)
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-default-email-client still has 8 open items, including calendar events
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, my gut feeling is that we sohuld deliver 7 post release then
<pitti> WDYT?
<pitti> and ship oneiric with 6 final?
<pitti> cyphermox: great to hear
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm not sure. delivering it post release will end up leaving people without a security update for a while
<pitti> cyphermox: after the old u-devel@ discussion I was a bit afraid that he insisted on a scripting language
<chrisccoulson> i was thinking about just sticking with the beta, as the changes in the last couple of weeks are just minor bug fixes
<pitti> chrisccoulson: what would they release 2 days before final freeze, the final or beta?
<cyphermox> pitti: I can't say it will be in 1.1.9, but he seems happy to include it once it's proven to be stable; which should be any time now. Dan Williams helped a lot in testing a bunch of devices with good results
<chrisccoulson> ie, the beta -> release 2 days before final freeze would literally be just a change in version number
<pitti> we can certainly keep up with betas and RCs, but I wouldn't like to ship oneiric with a beta
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it woudl be the final release 2 days before final freeze
<pitti> cyphermox: awesome
<pitti> cyphermox: do you need me to do another round of reviews? any problems with my first round?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, so we could test oneiric-beta-2 with 7 beta or RC a least?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah
<cyphermox> pitti: if you want to; I didn't see issues with the first; though that afaik wasn't completely done either no?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - the dates are here btw: https://wiki.mozilla.org/RapidRelease/Calendar
<pitti> cyphermox: right, just reviewed some 58%
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I suppose many of the open WIs on the spec shold be postponed now? doesn't look like we can integrate a calendar in just two days?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah. there is ongoing work for that, but it's not going to happen for oneiric
<pitti> :(
<pitti> thanks for the update
<chrisccoulson> mpt, did you say you were interested in doing a design for a calendar app btw?
<pitti> tkamppeter: color management?
<tkamppeter> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-icc-color-management
<tkamppeter> Most important is that RAOF has packaged colord and after a bugfix in LP it made it into Universe.
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, I see most stuff is done, so we just need to get the MIR's approved and the plugin enabled in g-s-d and g-c-c right?
<pitti> and cups, I think
<seb128> didrocks has issues with the mir
<tkamppeter> Argyll is also updated and in Universe, lcms2 has even passed the MIR.
<pitti> seb128: oh, wb
<rodrigo_> hey seb128
<tkamppeter> Yes, many MIRs, but one causes a problem: Argyll
<seb128> argyll which is a recommends is taking some 11mb deb
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_ :)
<seb128> pitti, thanks ;-)
<rodrigo_> hi didrocks
<tkamppeter> bug 821883
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 821883 in argyll "[MIR] argyll" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/821883
<seb128> pitti, we walked back to the hotel to get working internet, sorry we are a bit late
<pitti> well, that's not a blocker for main, but certainly a blocker for being on the CD
<didrocks> tkamppeter: we already discussed about it last week, and the room needed is a no-no
<tkamppeter> We need to get through at least libicc2 (and the -dev) which is now provided by the argyll source DEB, so the source DEB must go in.
<didrocks> pitti: right, but we need the integration to "pick the right profile on demand"
<geser> how long does the retracer usually take to retrace a crash?
<seb128> upstream is doing that I think
<seb128> fedora is not shipping argyll on their CD from what I read
<tkamppeter> didrocks, now I need a more expert in CM to split the argyll binary package into argyll and argyll-extra ...
<seb128> so with aptdaemon it should be working
<tkamppeter> didrocks, argyll does not contain .icc files to split off.
<pitti> ah, installed on demand from control center?
<didrocks> tkamppeter: how big it is? colord and others are already taking 500kb instead of the 300 advertized
<seb128> pitti, yes
<tkamppeter> didrocks, the 300kb came from Richard Hughes on his talk on UDS. Before everything got actually packaged (this week) I did not know any real data.
<didrocks> tkamppeter: you can look at the Size: of the package, it's basically the same approximation that we will have on the cd once compressed
<tkamppeter> We could do the following perhaps: Put all Argyll stuff into main but install only libicc2 on the CD so that apps like Ghostscript can link against it.
<pitti> cups-common shrank by 600 kB, cups-client grew by 500 kB, but I think we can fix that; if we do, we'd at least have a balanced budget for that, so 500 kB sounds ok
<pitti> 11 mb is too much, though, we don't have the time any more to free that much
<pitti> (in oneiric; next cycle should drop a whole lot of old stuff)
<didrocks> tkamppeter: right, please can you figure that out?
<pitti> so install-on-demand sounds good
<tkamppeter> pitti, so perhaps then leave the argyll main binary package in main but not on CD< optionally installable.
<pitti> tkamppeter: right
<pitti> tkamppeter: I think that's what seb128 said
<pitti> and presumably is already working
<tkamppeter> dirocks, so let us pass the argyll source package into main without changes and add only libicc2 into dependencies of packages (via Build-depends: libicc-dev).
<didrocks> tkamppeter: can you exactly explain in the MIR what libicc2 is needed for?
<didrocks> maybe it's me, but I didn't get what exactly linking it in Ghostscript does
<didrocks> and that's a discussion for the MIR itself
<tkamppeter> didrocks, I will add our conclusions and this info to the MIR, reopening it ...
<didrocks> tkamppeter: thanks, and can you clarify this as well in it, please? ^
<pitti> didrocks: do you have an unity report for the meeting?
<didrocks> pitti: no time to prepare it, but I can quickly discuss it ther
<didrocks> there*
<didrocks> so, new unity/nux/unity-2d on Thursday
<didrocks> with a lot of refactoring and alt + tab by default (managing windows \o/) for new install
<didrocks> not sure about compiz, seems not good to mix it with all the changes that are coming
<didrocks> all should be done for feature freeze, it will be quite short with travelling and such, so maybe will delay it a little (upload in the evening)
<didrocks> all pieces are coordinated by upstream to ensure we don't have mismatching components for the transition
<pitti> that should be fine
<didrocks> then, I'll prepare the boost transition
<pitti> even if we miss FF by an hour or so, I'm happy to just wave them through
<didrocks> will test on Friday, but I won't be there starting next week (holidays)
<didrocks> pitti: thanks ;)
<didrocks> so seb128 will probably sponsor this changes
<pitti> correctness >> inordinary rush
<didrocks> boost isn't that scary, running temporary running both old and new boost in the same process should be fine
<didrocks> (the transition is in nux, compiz and unity)
<didrocks> that's about it for me :)
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> anything else we should discuss?
<kenvandine> food?
 * kenvandine is insanely hungry...
<pitti> heh, +1
<kenvandine> for some reason :)
<pitti> so, thanks everyone!
<kenvandine> woot... time to eat!
 * kenvandine waves
<tremolux> see y'all, thanks
<zyga> mvo, hi
<zyga> mvo, around?
<tkamppeter> didrocks, bug 821883 is updated now.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 821883 in argyll "[MIR] argyll" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/821883
<tkamppeter> didrocks, will you be on the Color Management BoF tomorrow?
<tkamppeter> I hope I see you all tomorrow on the BoFs about color managament and Common Printing Dialog.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> new lightdm is out
<seb128> mterry: hey
<mterry> seb128, hello
<seb128> mterry, kenvandine: how are the indicator patches for lightdm unity greeter mode doing? will that land soon?
<mterry> seb128, none have been merged AFAIK
<mterry> But no negative feedback either
<seb128> mterry: we got the lightdm vcs fixed so checkout works again, landed a couple of your fixes and others and got a new version out
<mterry> seb128, yeah, I saw.  I'm working on fixing up the power management branch now
<seb128> ok
<seb128> oh
 * mterry switches to new laptop for lightdm testing
<seb128> I though you did run away on me :p
<seb128> mterry, we were discussion that today
<seb128> I was suggesting to robert_ancell that we should maybe run g-s-d in the greeter
<seb128> with only some of the options on
<jbicha> pitti: are you at the Summit this week?
<seb128> i.e xrandr, power, theme
<seb128> jbicha, he is, he's not online now though, on his way before the venue and the hotel
<seb128> jbicha, should I fwd any message?
<jbicha> no, I'll just send him an email, it's not high-priority
<mterry> seb128, k...  seems reasonable as long as it can function in an environment without g-screensaver, g-session and such
<seb128> I will check with rodrigo
<seb128> I've no strong opinion on the topic but that seems an easier way
<ricotz> seb128, hi, i hope you could look at disabling the gl backend of cairo to make nvidia-blob users happy again ;)
<seb128> ricotz, hey, not yet, desktop summit has virtually no internet
<seb128> the wifi is disconnecting every 5 minutes and you can get like 1mb downloaded in an hour
<ricotz> seb128, hmm, i see
<seb128> I've internet now
<seb128> so working on it
<mterry> seb128, I agree it would be easier and less error-prone than rolling our own
<seb128> mterry, do you want to look into that?
<mterry> seb128, sure.  I'll ping rodrigo
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<mterry> seb128, robert_ancell was open to it?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> he asked me to check with you what you think
<seb128> but he agreed it's probably easier that redoing that logic
<mterry> yeah, I'm fine as long as we don't end up running all of gnome again
<chrisccoulson> seb128, mterry - slippery slope? ;)
<dobey> mvo: any ideas re: distutilsextra vs aptdaemon.gtk3widgets?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah
<seb128> mterry, right, I want only to do it if it's gsd only and we can just turn on theming, xrandr and power
<seb128> we don't want keybindings, u1, etc
<chrisccoulson> do we need the xrandr plugin?
<chrisccoulson> shouldn't it just use what X decides is best (which seems to work quite well here)
<chrisccoulson> ?
<chrisccoulson> although, i don't know how well that would work if you connect displays at the login screen
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the issue is that the g-c-c "make it system default" doesn't work without it
<mvo> dobey: not yet, sorry, didn't manage to look into it though :/ maybe pitti has, he wrote the DistUtilsExtra.auto stuff
<dobey> mvo: ok
<dobey> mvo: thanks
<tkamppeter> mterry, didrocks has returned bug 821883 to you, seems that it is your part to finalize this MIR.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 821883 in argyll "[MIR] argyll" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/821883
<didrocks> tkamppeter: yeah, we discussed that, I'll have no proper time to make a high quality work there
<cyphermox> brb: lunch
<tkamppeter> I need urgent help: I cannot access my desktop any more. X does not start. Intel chipset.
<geser> tkamppeter: anything in xorg.log? try also #ubuntu-x if X doesn't start at all
<tkamppeter> geser, I have only /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tjaalton> fixed already
<tkamppeter> geser, /var/log/Xorg.0.log does not contain any errors.
<tkamppeter> geser, tjaalton has helped me to get X back.
<tkamppeter> Anyone can help me to make lightdm working?
<geser> what's not working there? nothing in the lightdm logfile?
<tkamppeter> geser, Failed to load session file /usr/share/xgreeters/lightdm-gtk-greeter.desktop: No such file or directory:
<geser> have you the default greeter installed? and not just e.g. unity-greeter?
<tkamppeter> geser, I do not know. Weeks ago I had a problem and someone asked me to install the unity-greeter, but I did not remove anything.
<tkamppeter> The unity-greeter also worked for a long time and looked very nice.
<geser> the default config looks only for lightdm-gtk-greeter unless you configured lightdm to use unity-greeter
<tkamppeter> Tried "sudo apt-get install lightdm-gtk-greeter" and got a package ...
<tkamppeter> ... and that's it I have lightdm (in the old, ugly layout) again! Thank you very much.
<geser> lightdm depends on a greeter, and unity-greeter provides it but there is no automatic part to configure lightdm to use it
<tkamppeter> And I can log in!
<geser> someone call probably tell you the key you need to put into the lightdm config file to use unity-greeter instead
<tkamppeter> geser, now I have another problem: When I ssh to my laptop I get
<tkamppeter> geser, the PC on which I types the previous line now told to the laptop "User is asking for help" and so the problem on the laptop went away :-)
<tkamppeter> geser, thank you very much for your help.
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, tbird has inbox only mode for the messaging indicator now ;)
<kenvandine> woot
 * kenvandine hugs chrisccoulson
<seb128> mterry, still there?
<mterry> seb128, yup
<seb128> mterry, subscribed you to the bug
<seb128> mterry,I've some questions about the gdmflexiserver adding
<seb128> especially the "let's add an /usr/lib directory to the path" which seems suboptimal ;-)
<mterry> seb128, writing a comment on the bug now actually
<mterry> seb128, but let's chat here
<mterry> seb128, so part of the problem is that kdm-gdmcompat exists, which has solved this in the past for KDM by doing a dpkg-divert
<mterry> seb128, so I'd like to avoid adding more diverting packages to this mess
<mterry> seb128, we could add an alternatives symlink, but that would involve mucking with all three packages
<mterry> That's why I thought PATH would be simplest and most contained.  And guaranteed to only affect lightdm users
<seb128> I don't like much the symlink idea
<seb128> what about having a wrapper in a common binary which call the real binary corresponding to the running dm?
<mterry> seb128, sure like, a kdm-gdmcompat-enhanced :)
<mterry> seb128, again, that involves mucking with all three packages, but could work
<seb128> let me sleep on the idea, no rush to change it
<mterry> seb128, at that point though, I feel like it would make technical sense to just patch existing kdm-gdmcompat, except for the naming and the oddity of lightdm depending on such a package  :)
 * charlie-tca is sorry to be such a stick in the mud on this stuff.
<seb128> the path tweaking just "feels wrong" to me, I've no strong technical objection
<seb128> mterry, the path tweak seems to not be working as well
<mterry> seb128, gar
<mterry> seb128, I think the tweak got lost when robert_ancell moved where it happened in code.  I'll have to look at that tomorrow
<seb128> mterry, ok thansk
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> mterry, ted said he would review your indicator merge requests by tomorrow btw
<mterry> seb128, awesome
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> the hotel has working internet!
<chrisccoulson> nice :)
<chrisccoulson> "Need to get 800 MB/850 MB of archives". I really need to uninstall some -dbg packages ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well at least you are not a desktop summit
<seb128> would take around 5 years to download that
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> i seem to download that every day
<bigon> hey
<bigon> an idea why metacity is started by gdm and never killed?
<bigon> preventing the shell to start?
<bigon> s/shell/gnome-shell
<basso> i just love beer
<basso> but its 7.4%
<basso> so its quite an impact
 * bigon takes himself an orval
<kirkland> howdy -- how I prevent my laptop from suspending when I close my lid in Oneiric?  (this is driving me bonkers)
<stgraber> kirkland: dconf-editor is the easiest way I found of doing it
<stgraber> kirkland: org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power, keys lid-close-ac-action and lid-close-battery-action
<stgraber> kirkland: I have mine set to "blank" which I guess is what you want too
<kirkland> stgraber: thanks;  dconf-editor just refuses to let me change the values of those keys :-(
<stgraber> kirkland: gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power lid-close-ac-action 'blank' && gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power lid-close-battery-action 'blank'
<bryceh_> stgraber, is it just that a new control applet hasn't been made to do this setting, or is it planned to not provide one at all?
<stgraber> bryceh_: IIRC it's "by design", but I hope I'm wrong ;)
<stgraber> bryceh_: because there's a system settings applet for Power that's exposing part of these keys, just not these two (and a bunch more that are also hidden)
<bryceh_> stgraber, by design by gnome or unity?
<stgraber> gnome
<TheMuso> /c/c
<bryceh_> stgraber, sounds to me like something worth diverging from their design a bit
<jbicha> gnome-tweak-tool has options for those power settings
<jbicha> at the moment, gnome-tweak-tool depends on gnome-shell but hopefully that can be fixed
<bryceh_> jbicha, ah, yeah that might be a way to go
<jbicha> it can customize the hidden unity settings...as soon as someone writes the tweakfile for it
<jbicha> it doesn't have full gconf support yet so it might be better to wait for the gsettings version of compiz
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-10
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner_, hi
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<tkamppeter> seb128, hi
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> hey tkamppeter
<RAOF> seb128: Hey there!  How's the summit going?
<seb128> hey RAOF, summit was nice, the conference part is over though, it's bofs and hacking now
<RAOF> Ah, cool.
<RAOF> seb128: Would you like me to disable the cairo-gl backend in cairo?  When were you planning to do it?
<micahg> seb128: did you get my email about gir-1.2-json-glib?
<tkamppeter> RAOF, did mterry ask you to add a symbols file to the shared lib of colord, for the MIR?
<seb128> RAOF, I did that yesterday?
<RAOF> seb128: Ah, excellent.
<seb128> micahg, yes but I was travelling and then forgot about it
<micahg> seb128: k, well, if you get a chance, I'm happy to do the legwork either way
<RAOF> tkamppeter: It's already *got* a symbols file.  Let me check the bug.
<seb128> micahg, I guess I failed to see the issue
<RAOF> tkamppeter: There's no request on the MIR that I can see - just asking kees to do a security review.
<seb128> micahg, the packages from the list you have just need a trivial update
<micahg> seb128: yeah, they can either be updated or the old binary can be removed (since the new one provides the old one)
<seb128> micahg, we can drop the real binary to let the provide work while they are being rebuilt though
<seb128> micahg, both I would say
<seb128> the binary should be dropped but the rdepends should be fixed for oneiric
<micahg> ok, couchdb-glib is FTBFS at the moment due to the binary
<micahg> seb128: so, if it's ok, later today, I'll file a bug for the packages that need to be fixed and one to drop the binary?
<rickspencer3> hi seb128, micahg, RAOF, etc...
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<didrocks> bonjour rickspencer3
<micahg> hi rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> FF tomorrow! stuff getting landed?
<seb128> trying to :-)
<didrocks> dx stuff will land tomorrow :)
<RAOF> There may be a new -nouveau and -ati snapshot landing tomorrow.  The rest of the stack has been released pleasantly early :)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
 * TheMuso waves to the Europe folks has he works late to get a few things done before FF. :)
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<seb128> hey TheMuso
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks
<chrisccoulson> just watching the news though, very depressing!
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: I hope you're away from the mayhem.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what's happening in the world?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I've not be following the news this week
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso, yeah, we're a few miles away from the trouble in birmingham
<chrisccoulson> seb128, http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-14471405
<TheMuso> Thats good to knokw.
<TheMuso> know
<tkamppeter> RAOF, OK, then it seems to be all OK.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, :-(
<jibel> didrocks, morning
<didrocks> hey jibel
<jibel> didrocks, unity-greeter.postinst calls lightdm-set-defaults to set the default greeter to unity but I cannot find this script on my system, where can I find it or how do I set the default greeter to unity ?
<didrocks> jibel: indeed, it's in lightdm trunk
<didrocks> jibel: will be uploaded today
<didrocks> jibel: normally, I test if it exists before, so shouldn't impact the users, isn't it?
<seb128> jibel, what unity-greeter do you use?
<jibel> didrocks, there is no impact, I'll wait for next upload.
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> change from didrocks this night
<jibel> seb128, the one in the archive, is there another one ?
<didrocks> jibel: you afraid me, ok uploading things at 3am isn't good, but still, I tested it :)
<seb128> jibel, no, I'm just behind, sorry ;-)
<jibel> seb128, np, I wanted to confirm bug 816152.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 816152 in unity-greeter "Guest account is created/destroyed each time it is selected/deselected on the list" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/816152
<jibel> seb128, does latest cairo works around the leak with nvidia graphics driver ?
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> jibel, yes
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: does your unity session work after today's package updates? it's completely broken here, using unity 2d now
 * didrocks tries some reboot, brb
<seb128> pitti, guten tag
<didrocks> pitti: you're the second telling that, hence the reboot :)
<seb128> pitti, I didn't upgrade,restart this morning yet
<didrocks> brb
<jibel> seb128, thanks.
<seb128> pitti, is the intel issue from yesterday fixed? I wanted to keep a working box
<pitti> seb128: yes, that's fixed
<seb128> ok great
<pitti> just when you start the unity session, you just get a broken panel and nothing else
<pitti> unity 2d works well enough to survive today
 * jibel reboots with nvidia
<jibel> brb
<seb128> pitti, the panel is an unity one? is the dash working?
<seb128> are you sure it's not an intel or driver issue?
<pitti> seb128: I don't know -- it's just a grey panel with a nautilus menu
<seb128> oh
<seb128> so unity is not starting
<seb128> it's appmenu
<pitti> and you can't click or keypress
<seb128> pitti, ok, didrocks knows what's wrong
<seb128> it's due to his session renaming yesterday
<seb128> he's on it
<pitti> ah, cool
 * pitti hugs did
 * pitti hugs didrocks in absence
<seb128> pitti, can you try to change /etc/X11/Xsession.d/65compiz_profile-on-session
<seb128> if [ "x$DESKTOP_SESSION" = "xgnome" ]; then
<seb128> change xgnome to xubuntu
<pitti> done, but how do I switch users now?
<pitti> I can't restart my session right now
<seb128> pitti, d-feet? ;-)
<seb128> pitti, system bug org.freedesktop.DisplayManager
<seb128> on the .Seat interface
<seb128> SwitchToGreeter
<pitti> ah, thanks
<seb128> ricotz, hey
<pitti> that did the trick, thanks!
<seb128> ricotz, seems like slangasek fixed your totem issue
<seb128> pitti, excellent, thanks for confirming
<pitti> I now have a letter icon with a plus in my panel which collects all notify-osd notifications, and I manually have to clean them every time
<pitti> is that a new (mis)feature or something I accidentally installed?
<seb128> pitti, seems like the second one
<seb128> pitti, did you install any indicator?
<pitti> yesterday, the qt one
<seb128> oh
<seb128> is that thing an indicator?
<seb128> like can you go left right to it from the other indicators?
<pitti> hm, apparently I can't
<pitti> but that might also empathy, which now appeas in the panel again
 * pitti closes that
<pitti> right, still not an indicator
<pitti> and it looks very ugly and old
<pitti> ooooh
<pitti> martin    4505  0.0  0.3 214792 14980 ?        Sl   09:14   0:02 /usr/lib/notification-daemon/notification-daemon
<pitti> seb128: I suppose we need to update the notify-osd dbus activation file for the renamed session
 * pitti looks into this
<pitti> $GDMSESSION is "ubuntu-2d" now
<seb128> pitti, indeed
<seb128> pitti, just to gnome->ubuntu in there
<seb128> ImportError: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found (required by /tmp/tmpbfM21V/usr/lib/libapt-pkg.so.4.11)
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> no retracers
<jibel> phew, back. no unity, no external monitor, lost my shortcuts, no fun :(
<seb128> hum, no mvo
<zyga> good morning
<pitti> seb128: so "our" sessions are now "ubuntu" and "ubuntu-2d", right?
<seb128> yes
<pitti> seb128: no "unity" any more; and the GNOME upstream one will be called "gnome"?
<pitti> i. e. there notify-osd should _not_ start?
<ricotz> seb128, hi, i will check totem later, thanks
<seb128> pitti, correct
<seb128> pitti, the upstream one are gnome and gnome-shell
<didrocks> pitti: sorry, with nux building, my laptop is slow as hell
<didrocks> pitti: so, the migration plan is:
<didrocks> - you can't execute anymore (for this release and LTS) the "gnome.desktop" session
<didrocks> you are transitionned to ubuntu.dekstop
<didrocks> desktop*
<didrocks> - gnome-shell.desktop launch the gnome-shell session
<didrocks> - gnome-fallback is the gnome-panel session with metacity
<didrocks> - gnome-classic is the gnome-panel + compiz (and eventually degrade to metacity)
<didrocks> (for post LTS gnome-shell will be renamed gnome.desktop)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, if you have the latest thunderbird now, you can change the message indicator to inbox-only mode
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: awesome! this is in the preferences?
<chrisccoulson> Edit -> Preferences, and there is a checkbox in the "General" tab
<chrisccoulson> "Only for messages in my Inbox folder"
<cdbs> Can anyone check if the battery indicator comes up in gnome-shell? Seems to be failing with latest stack
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: notify-osd fix uploaded, FYI
<seb128> pitti, danke
<didrocks> pitti: thanks :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: ok, will try this, thanks!
<pitti> hm, weird; for a fresh test user the ubuntu session works now, but not for mine
<pitti> anyway, later
<chrisccoulson> does gtk-window-decorator keep crashing for anybody else?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, do you call in to these meetings? https://wiki.mozilla.org/Releases/Firefox_6/Final_Signoffs
<seb128> pitti, could be a .dmrc thing?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, but I usually read the notes
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no
<chrisccoulson> micahg, ok, thanks
<pitti> seb128: already wiped them
<micahg> chrisccoulson: maybe I should?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it crashes a couple of times per hour here ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, reading the notes is probably fine. i just don't know how long it takes them to write it up ;)
<cdbs> chrisccoulson: You're using gtk-window-decorator? Shouldn't it be unity-window-decorator? Try that
<chrisccoulson> cdbs, it got reverted before a3
<chrisccoulson> and unity-window-decorator crashed just as much anyway
<cdbs> ah, makes sense
<chrisccoulson> cdbs, bug 814091
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 814091 in compiz "unity-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV in meta_draw_window_decoration()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814091
<chrisccoulson> it's pretty much the same trace for gtk-window-decorator too
<chrisccoulson> well, it crashes in the same function ;)
<didrocks> pitti: indeed, it works for a fresh test users with the other changes, that's where I've been trapped :)
<chrisccoulson> cdbs, bug 766835 is the gtk-window-decorator crash
<cdbs> hmm
<chrisccoulson> ha, this is cool - http://pr09studio.deviantart.com/art/Narwhal-meet-Ocelot-210649704
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how is the new gnome-keyring going btw?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, stefw was looking at my problem that last time we spoke, but i've not pinged him again recently
<chrisccoulson> has he been in berlin this week?
<chrisccoulson> i'm using the new gnome-keyring btw. it's just that i get certificate errors every time i open empathy atm ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, he's still there I think
<seb128> I talked to him yesterday
<chrisccoulson> seb128, has he fixed it yet? ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, do you think i should just upload? password storage seems to work fine
<seb128> yes
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll do that shortly then
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'll make sure we have a bug targetted to track the regression though
<seb128> better to not block on fixing a bug
<seb128> or it will never land ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> we will get the motivation to get it fixed once it's in :p
<chrisccoulson> i should probably update p11-kit as well
<didrocks> jibel: about bug #820266, do you have it in g-c-c?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 820266 in gnome-control-center "CTRL+ALT+T doesn't open a terminal anymore" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820266
<didrocks> jibel: are you on the unity-2d session?
<jibel> didrocks, yes, in keyboard shortcuts/launchers/Terminal the shortcut is set to disabled.
<jibel> didrocks, yes 2d, unity doesn't start today.
<didrocks> jibel: ok, I have to recheck the integration with compiz then, I tried to achieve that a couple of weeks ago and g-c-c seems to not have the needded integration for compiz
<didrocks> jibel: I'll definitively have a newer check
<jibel> didrocks, ok thanks
<didrocks> jibel: thanks to you, it was on my TODO tracking list before finale, nice to have a bug :)
<rodrigo_> hmm, can't get to this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/804221), but others are fine
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 804221 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon assert failure: gnome-settings-daemon: ../../src/xcb_io.c:515: _XReply: Assertion `!dpy->xcb->reply_data' failed." [High,Confirmed]
<rodrigo_> ah no, timeout on others now also :(
<rodrigo_> is it me, because I've been having disconnections since yesterday, or does it happen for other people?
<cdbs> seb128: ping, is there some restriction on packages being MIRed after FF?
<cdbs> if so, then I'll rush the liboauth update today
<seb128> cdbs, not really but there are some restriction on landing new versions or new features after the ff
<cdbs> seb128: This one won't be affected by FF anyway
<seb128> cdbs, isn't it needed for a new libgdata serie?
<cdbs> seb128: oh yeah
<cdbs> seb128: Would you do me a favour then, by sponsoring my Debian liboauth upload?
<cdbs> :)
<seb128> no
<cdbs> alright
<seb128> I'm at desktop summit still with only my laptop and no Debian install
<cdbs> hmm
<seb128> sorry
<cdbs> no problem, I'll post on mentors with an [URGENT] tag or so
<seb128> but should not be really hard to find a Debian sponsor though
<seb128> you might want to tell cyphermox and get an upload to Ubuntu
<seb128> we can sync later from Debian once it's uploaded there
<cdbs> okay
<cdbs> that would be better, 'coz I already have upload rights for Ubuntu
<cdbs> universe, to be specific
<seb128> rodrigo_, timeout there as well
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, not me then, good to know :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, you can add +text to the url
<seb128> that works
<rodrigo_> oh, ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, it's likely having issue due to the duplicates
<chrisccoulson> oh, the fix for bug 820485 was never committed to bzr
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 820485 in gnome-keyring "ubiquity stops installation at 'Configuring target system'" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820485
<chrisccoulson> good job i checked before uploading ;)
<pgraner> hey seb128 have you seen probs after todays updates with logging in? On the default Ubuntu session I get a menubar across the top for nautilus and nothing else, the 2d session works fine
<cdbs> even I had the same issue as pgraner, so logged into KDE instead :)
 * pgraner has hit it on 3 different machines
<chrisccoulson> ok, gnome-keyring uploaded now
<chrisccoulson> just waiting on the p11-kit MIR
<tjaalton> my desktop machine has the same as pgraner, where my laptop doesn't let me in at all, gnome-session fails with error 1
<tjaalton> hum, and looks like the update decided to turn sloppy focus off
 * pitti gets his first complete GDBus server call implemented in Python and dances around happily
<tjaalton> fun. if /var is full, you can't start _any_ session
<tjaalton> not even the failsafe one
<tjaalton> with lightdm
<tjaalton> at least
<alex3f> hi mvo
<mvo> hey alex3f
<alex3f> running software-center-gtk3 from trunk gives me import error, no installedpaned
<alex3f> from what i see it was moved to unused_installedpaned
<mvo> alex3f: uh, sorry, let me fix that
<alex3f> I have cleaned my .pyc's
<mvo> alex3f: looks like I was a bit overly agressive
<alex3f> :D aggressive is good
<mvo> fixed in r2065
<tjaalton> pgraner: another dist-upgrade fixed the session here
<m_> prolblem with poilcykit - help needed
<alex3f> mvo, thanks, if you have the time, look over minor changes in backend-refactor
<pgraner> tjaalton, thanks
<alex3f> mvo, how about this one (after merging with trunk): http://pastebin.com/Z16fWpUk
<zyga> mvo, hi
<mvo> hey zyga
<zyga> mvo, +1 to merge that c-n-f patch?
<mvo> alex3f: I think this bug is from the gtk3 branch churn, I check your branch next. how do you trigger the backtrace you just outlined? just starting it?
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<mvo> zyga: which one? the use_matcherFalse one?
<mvo> zyga: that one +1 from me :)
<zyga> yes
<zyga> ok, thanks
<zyga> mvo, will you use the new trunk for subsequent ubuntu releases?
<mvo> zyga: I'm happy to, I can do a upload today if you want me to
<mvo> great to have you back in c-n-f land :)
<zyga> mvo, :-)
<zyga> mvo, I just noticed that someone wants to help and I did my best to make that possible
<mvo> no seb128 today?
<pitti> mvo: might still be at lunch
<mvo> pitti: ok, I may have a present for him
<pitti> mvo: you dropped the synaptics dep?
<seb128> hey mvo pitti
<mvo> yeah
<mvo> well, not quite, but I'm close
<pitti> mvo: summoning powers!
 * pitti hugs mvo and seb128
 * mvo hugs pitti and seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti and mvo
<seb128> mvo, you ported update-notifier to aptdaemon?
<mvo> seb128: almost, just doing the final testing
<mvo> seb128: but should be ready RSN
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> pitti, so apt is working on the retracer but python-apt is broken and I've nfc how to fix it
<pitti> seb128: it crashes with this GLIBXX314 blabla? :-(
<seb128> yes
<seb128> simple python -c "import apt" has the same issue
<pitti> darn; unfortunately this tells me nothing either
<seb128> using apt-get works though
<pitti> seb128: is this a natty or oneiric dchroot underneath?
<seb128> natty
<pitti> seb128: perhaps we need to run it in an oneiric dchroot now
<seb128> let me try that...
<seb128> we need a real vm like in kvm image for those
<pitti> yeah
<pitti> that would help a ton
<seb128> hum
<seb128> "  File "/home/ubuntu-archive/apport-retracer-amd64/apport/apport/chroot.py", line 32, in setup_fakeroot_env
<seb128>     '%s not found; please set APPORT_LIBFAKECHROOT correctly' % libfakechroot
<seb128> AssertionError: /usr/lib/fakechroot/libfakechroot.so not found; please set APPORT_LIBFAKECHROOT correctly
<seb128> "
<seb128> when trying to apport-chroot in an oneiric chroot
<cyphermox> cdbs: hey :)
<cdbs> hi cyphermox
<cdbs> cyphermox: 0.9.4-1ubuntu2 already in
<pitti> seb128: try sudo apt-get install fakechroot?
<cyphermox> cdbs: cool, thanks!
<seb128> pitti, $ sudo apt-get install fakechroot
<seb128> sudo: unknown uid: 1000
<pitti> seb128: you can only do that as seb128, not as ubuntu-archive
<pitti> seb128: I installed it into the amd64 oneiric dchroot now
<seb128> nothing to do
<seb128> ok
<seb128> let me retry the retracer
<seb128> better
<seb128> ok, works there
<pitti> seb128: installed into oneiric-i386, too
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> I'm changed the cron job to use oneiric, I bet that will break natty retracing though
<pitti> *shrug*
<seb128> or maybe not, let's see
<pitti> at worst we have to split the cronjob again
<seb128> with some hackery for the chrtoomaps
<seb128> but yes
<seb128> jibel, the liveCD has no french langpacks, it's since before natty
<seb128> jibel, is that what you mean in bug #820705?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 820705 in Ubuntu Oneiric "live session indicators/unity not translated" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820705
<davmor2> kenvandine: is there a plan for separate feeds again in the new gwibber I'm being asked?
<mvo> zyga: uploaded, thanks again, the speedup number are really impressive!
<jibel> seb128, oh you're right sorry. I'll try with german to be sure then close as won't fix.
<kenvandine> davmor2, define feeds?
<kenvandine> there are now, messages, replies, etc
<kenvandine> do you mean by account?
<zyga> mvo, there is another approach from another contributor, he proposed rewriting c-n-f from scratch with different database backend, I lost the bug number (this is another annoyance with launchpad) but his proof of concept code was even more impressive
<seb128> jibel, german is not on the CD either
<davmor2> kenvandine: streams is the word I'm after and couldn't think of
<seb128> jibel, try spanish
<jibel> seb128, ok
<kenvandine> davmor2, ok... well the new gwibber does that
<zyga> mvo, would you object if I re-wrote setup.py with setuptools and had a look at debian packaging -- it seems overly complex
<alex3f> mvo: sorry, power outage here; yes, just by running ./s-c-gtk3
<davmor2> kenvandine: it does, does it? is this a trunk version?
<kenvandine> it has since i first uploaded it...
<kenvandine> the buttons on top change streams
<zyga> mvo, I'd like to split the debian packaging if possible, we could keep a branch with packaging (and perhaps the data file, but that could also be in another branch) and merge the tree while building
<davmor2> kenvandine: Yeah I think he means adding his own one per account etc
<kenvandine> you mean multi-column?
<kenvandine> or filtering, so you can see replies for just a single account?
<alex3f> mvo, complete output http://pastebin.com/szJMM5jV
<kenvandine> davmor2, i want to bring back multi-column view, but we don't have a design for it
<kenvandine> and since feature freeze is tomorrow, that isn't going to happen
<davmor2> kenvandine: I'm just checking with him
<kenvandine> i have an idea for filtering by account
<Laney> do you have twitter list support?
<kenvandine> but on the fence on implementing it
<kenvandine> Laney, well sort of... it isn't in the new UI :/
<mvo> zyga: sure, go ahead, a move to dh_python2/dh7 would be very welcome
<Laney> :-)
<kenvandine> gwibber does and it has all the data ;)
<mvo> zyga: arch-build can go away too
<kenvandine> i have a branch where i started trying to display it... but it made me decide we need to do some refactoring...
<zyga> mvo, I'm not familiar with dh_python2 but perhaps that's the right time to learn, I do all our linaro/lava packaging with python-support as that is compatible back to 10.04
<kenvandine> which isn't likely to happen right now
<Laney> isn't architecture fun? :P
<kenvandine> yup :)
<kenvandine> gwibber has so many variations of types of data to display
<kenvandine> so the code ends up looking terrible trying to shift things around depending on the data type
<kenvandine> i need to create different tile widgets
<kenvandine> and change out the widget depending on the data
<kenvandine> which will be a huge improvement...
<seb128> E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<seb128> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<seb128> retracers!
<seb128> mvo, ^ did you see similars errors before?
<seb128> that's happening on an apt-get update using current oneiric in oneiric chroots aka retracers
<mvo> seb128: and does that dir exists there?
<seb128> yes
<mvo> and its writable too
<mvo> ?
<seb128> and and do an echo test > /var/cache/apt/test works
<seb128> and doing
<mvo> hm, hm, do you have any special apt config there?
<seb128> no
<seb128> but could well be a fakechroot issue
<seb128> wouldn't be the first time
<chrisccoulson> we don't need xscreensaver-data and xscreensaver-gl on the CD unless we bring back the screensaver hacks, do we?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, correct
<seb128> which we will not do this cycle for sure
<chrisccoulson> ok, we can drop those from the seed then :)
<chrisccoulson> although, it's less than 1MB
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> still a win
<seb128> # dpkg -i strace_4.5.20-2.3ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<seb128> dpkg: error: unable to access dpkg status area: No such file or directory
<seb128> mvo, ^ it's not only apt :(
<mvo> ok
<seb128> it doesn't happen on the same fakechroot in a natty chroot
<seb128> so it's something with fakechroot
<seb128> pitti, ^ just for info
<pitti> :(
<chrisccoulson> seb128, what about screensaver-default-images?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if people actually use those images as backgrounds or not
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> hello tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> pitti, where are you, can I come to you?
<pitti> tkamppeter: in the GI hackfest room at floor 4
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have a big problem, bug 821883
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 821883 in argyll "[MIR] argyll" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/821883
<pitti> tkamppeter: we do have libusb-1.0-0-dev
<pitti> tkamppeter: the old libusb-dev is deprecated
<tkamppeter> pitti, can you tell me your room number?
<pitti> tkamppeter: 403
<mvo> seb128: update-notifier uploaded
<seb128> mvo, \o/
<pitti> yippie
<chrisccoulson> w00t
<chrisccoulson> so, does that finally drop synaptic off the CD?
<mvo> I think so, even though I will shed a little tear or two
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> pitti - want to merge this? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/ubuntu-seeds/no-xscreensaver/revision/1892 ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ooh, CD space!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: some 800 kB, yummy; merged, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> pitti - excellent, thanks :)
<geser> pitti: are the apport retracers for oneiric running?
<pitti> geser: I think seb128 just fought with them for a while
<pitti> but seems they are currently broken on a weird combination of apt and fakechroot bug
<geser> ok :(
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i really need to update nspr/nss
<chrisccoulson> just in case we need to flick the switch to use those in firefox/thunderbird ;)
<chrisccoulson> i currently can't build them against the versions we have
<rodrigo_> brb
<pgraner> tjaalton, well the updates fixed that but now I can't log in at all lightdm just loops
<pgraner> tjaalton, even the 2d session does it one every box I have :(
<tjaalton> pgraner: yeah my laptop does the same, don't dare logout from my desktop session :/
<seb128> does what?
<tjaalton> can't log in
<seb128> like?
<seb128> session is empty, send you back to lightdm,gdm? hang?
<tjaalton> it passes auth, and returns back to the login screen
<tjaalton> same with both lightdm and gdm
<seb128> remove .ICEauthority in your user dir
<tjaalton> duh wait, forgot that in my case it was actually /var being full :P
<seb128> if that's the same issue I was having this morning
<pgraner> seb128, yea removing .ICEauthority fixed it
<seb128> pgraner, great
<seb128> pgraner, seems similar to bug #823775 then
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 823775 in lightdm "Cannot login: could not update ICEauthority file .ICEauthority" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823775
<pgraner> seb128, yep, happened sometime yesterday after a bunch of updates
<seb128> mterry, ^ do you think you could have a look to that? not sure if that's lightdm but it seems likely
<seb128> I got the issue twice this yesterday
<seb128> stalling .ICEauthority files breaking login
<pgraner> seb128, its bit me on 3 machines here today
<mterry> seb128, yeah, I had that on my list to look into.  Sounds bad though, I can look now
<mterry> seb128, I haven't hit it.  Did you do anything different?
<seb128> no, just shutdown from the session indicator
<seb128> and turn my laptop on this morning
<pgraner> mterry, ack on that same here for me
<seb128> got a similar issue after a switch to vt and ctrl-alt-del yesterday
<seb128> mterry, oh, I'm using the unity greeter since yesterday if that makes any difference
<mterry> pgraner, you mean, you haven't seen it or you have and haven't done anything to deserver it?
<seb128> but I don't think it's likely to be the greeter
<pgraner> mterry, I have hit the same thing on 3 boxes here since yesterdays updates
<tjaalton> duh, now I got the "nautilus menu bar on top" on my laptop with current updates
<seb128> mterry, I would randomly guess it's r1015 if I were to guess
<seb128> tjaalton, when did that start? oh you mean you get no unity? did you get the compiz updates from today?
<pgraner> tjaalton, I hit that one randomly as well a few times yesterday and once today
<mterry> seb128, that does seem related  :)
<mterry> Would like to be able to reproduce.  I'll try a few more time
<seb128> tjaalton, if no you need to ack your /etc/X11/Xsession.d/65compiz_profile-on-session and change xgnome to xubuntu
<seb128> ack->hack
<seb128> mterry, <pgraner> tjaalton, I hit that one randomly as well a few times yesterday and once today
<seb128> mterry, ^ I think that was for you
<seb128> ups
<seb128> he replied to you before, ignore that ;-)
<tjaalton> seb128: right, unity --replace does work, and it does have the current updates, compiz 0.9.5.0-0ubuntu3
<seb128> tjaalton, echo $GDMSESSION
<seb128> ?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<tjaalton> gnome..
<tjaalton> got it
<seb128> weird
<tjaalton> same in .dmrc
<seb128> the new gnome-session uploaded yesterday should migrate gnome to unity
<tjaalton> but it can't change ~/.dmrc?
<seb128> why not?
<tjaalton> or does it matter?
<tjaalton> ah right, it's written to after login
<seb128> tjaalton, do you use lightdm?
<tjaalton> seb128: yes
<seb128> tjaalton, ok, weird
<mterry> seb128, ok, I can't log in now, so that's good.  Where do you see the error though?  I don't see anything about ICE in my /var/log
<seb128> didrocks added a patch to lightdm that should rewrite the dmrc and replace gnome by ubuntu
<seb128> mterry, I don't see the error in the bug
<seb128> mterry, I just get a can't open display in .xsession-errors
<pgraner> seb128, I have the nautilus bar issue on screen right now on two boxes do you need anything from them for debugging?
<seb128> mterry, which leaded me to check .ICEauthority and .Xauthority
<tjaalton> seb128: when I choose my user from the greeter, the session pull-down menu is 'blank', so no session is preselected
<seb128> tjaalton, can you open a bug with your .dmrc?
<pgraner> I see the same blank field as well
<seb128> pgraner, ^ please add your .dmrc to the bug
<pgraner> seb128, ack
<seb128> does selecting "ubuntu" fixes it? get the .dmrc first though
<tjaalton> copied, trying
<pgraner> seb128, not for me, I tried that yesterday
<tjaalton> yes, helped here
<seb128> pgraner, right, there was a bug that didrocks fixed before lunch today
<seb128> so there is a bug remaining which is the empty session selected
<seb128> could be another lightdm issue for mterry ;-)
<bigon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/811805 <<  /me comes back with this bug
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 811805 in metacity "GDM spawn a metacity process that is not terminated when a user login" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> mterry, welcome on the lightdm board :p
<bigon> related?
<seb128> bigon, no, we are speaking lightdm, it doesn't run a wm
<seb128> lightdm doesn't spaw a GNOME session
<mterry> seb128, yeah, maybe my session not working was just me having the empty session...  When I select Ubuntu it logs in
<tjaalton> yeah it's looking the same after logout, and if I log in when it's empty, .dmrc shows gnome again
 * bigon goes back in idle then
<pgraner> seb128, my .dmrc shows ubuntu
<tjaalton> hum, now it loads unity despite .dmrc showing gnome..
<seb128> tjaalton, that's normal
<seb128> gnome is unity
<seb128> gnome-shell is "gnome-shell"
<seb128> that's the transition didrocks started there
<seb128> renaming our default session which historically was to ubuntu
<seb128> tjaalton, did you say you use the unity greeter or the gtk one?
<seb128> pgraner, ^
<pgraner> seb128, how do I tell, its a default install with updates
<seb128> gtk then
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> tjaalton, pgraner, mterry: ok, we figured the issue
<seb128> the "no session is selected" one
<seb128> it happens with didrocks migration for those who didn't have a .dmrc
<seb128> pitti, ^
<seb128> it's likely your issue as well, need to pick "ubuntu" in the greeter session
<pitti> seb128: I had that bug, too, but it still doesn't work when I explicitly select ubuntu
<pgraner> seb128, same here
<seb128> pitti, you are update with the compiz 0ubuntu3 from lunch?
<seb128> uptodate
<pitti> seb128: is that more than just changing the Xsession.d file?
<seb128> or hacked your etc session file?
<seb128> no
<pitti> if so, then no
<seb128> hum
<seb128> pitti, what session is in your user .dmrc?
<pitti> we can look at it in the evening in the hotel
<pitti> Session=ubuntu-2d
<pitti> (which is what I selected to get something working)
<seb128> ok, normal that's what you are using
<seb128> yeah, let's check tonight
<seb128> tjaalton, did you open the bug?
<tkamppeter> mterry, I have replaced the MIR for Argyll by a MIR for libicc-only now, bug 824032
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 824032 in libicc "[MIR] libicc" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824032
<seb128> mterry, we are going to do a lightdm upload, is there any commit we should cherrypick?
<seb128> the gdmflexiserver?
<seb128> why is bzr commit not letting me edit the changelog entry it uses at commit since today?
<tjaalton> seb128: no I didn't do that yet, should I? My laptop installation is very old though, so I'm pretty sure it had a .dmrc since the beginning
<seb128> tjaalton, no, that's fine, that was for changelog bug closing reference
<seb128> if there was a bug to close
<seb128> don't bother opening one ;-)
<tjaalton> heh, ok
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner_, hi
<rodrigo_> bbl
<mterry> seb128, sorry, was at lunch.  Yeah, gdmflexiserver is a good one
<seb128> ok
<seb128> mterry, doing that
 * pitti waves good night
<didrocks> mvo: hey, small quick question if you are around, do you mind if you/I set now a recommends on oneconf? (to get that done before FF)
<mvo> didrocks: done
 * mvo waves good night before didrocks gets more ideas ;)
<didrocks> mvo come back! :-)
<mterry> seb128, the /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm fix should have happened already.  That was due to some buildsystem package setting libexecdir to a duplicated directory.  I believe I saw a fix go by for that in oneiric.  If you rebuild the package, do you see the dup directory?
<seb128> mterry, yes
<seb128> mterry, ./usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm/gdmflexiserver
<mterry> seb128, hrm.  Well, I'm loathe to say it's a bug in lightdm, since that's the PKGLIBEXEC that configure gives
<seb128> on the current packaging vcs which has your commit
<charlie-tca> seb128: Do I need to pull a new lightdm from somewhere? 0.9.3-0ubuntu1 still gives me two xubuntu sessions.
<seb128> charlie-tca, no, I though robert_ancell said it was supposed to fixed
<seb128> or maybe it was with the unity greeter
<seb128> will check with him when he's back
<charlie-tca> Thanks, will update the bug
<seb128> mterry,
<seb128> Makefile:pkglibexecdir = $(libexecdir)/lightdm
<seb128> Makefile:libexecdir = ${prefix}/lib/lightdm
<seb128> that seems buggy indeed
<mterry> seb128, that's because Ubuntu differs from most systems for libexecdir.  Most don't add the package name.  The package change I thought I saw go by dropped that delta
<mterry> But I guess I was misreading
<seb128> mterry, right, usually our libexecdir is /usr/lib/<component>
<seb128> mterry, but I'm not sure what pkglibexecdir is
<seb128> usually things just install to libexecdir
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner_, hi
<mterry> seb128, my understanding (and I've not been on a non-Ubuntu system for a while) is that on non-Ubuntu systems, libexecdir is /usr/lib and pkglibexecdir is /usr/lib/<component>
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: be down in a minute
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, ok
<mterry> seb128, so pkglibexecdir would be the correct place to install utility binaries normally, which is why I chose it
<seb128> mterry, hum
<mterry> seb128, but again, I'd have to grab a Fedora system or something to confirm my memory
<seb128> mterry, asking to vuntz
<seb128> he's sitting next to me
<seb128> mterry, ok, you are right
<mterry> seb128, I'm not sure why we do that, except maybe to avoid collisions
<seb128> mterry, yeah, it's coming from Debian
<seb128> re
<seb128> mterry, seems the path hack is still not working
<seb128> mterry, but don't worry about it, not a priority
<mterry> seb128, darn it?  you mean it's still not in PATH?
<seb128> mterry, $ strings /proc/$(pidof gnome-session)/environ | grep ^PATH=
<seb128> PATH=/home/seb128/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<seb128> mterry, seems on a command line
<seb128> same
<mterry> seb128, I tested it, and got it here...  Hm
<seb128> ok, need to go for dinner, will check out later, don't worry about it
<mterry> I'll add it back on my TODO list
<seb128> thanks
<kirkland> how do i get my clock back in the top panel?
<mterry> kirkland, in Unity?
<kirkland> mterry: yeah
<kirkland> mterry: it disappeared yesterday with updates
<mterry> kirkland, shouldn't have done that.  there is a preference for it, but not sure why it would change on you.  Make sure you have clock set to visible in Time & Date preferences in control center
<kirkland> mterry: hmm, can't launch the system settings application either
<seb128> good evening desktopers
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/824158
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 824158 in nautilus "Progress bar gets unvisible in gnome3" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> could somebody check this :)
<seb128> bah
<seb128> evolution just closed while I was writing an email
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, i thought it was a real crisis, like you ran out of beer ;)
<seb128> hum, beer
<seb128> yeah, I could use another of those :-)
<cyphermox> seb128: evo crashed?
<seb128> cyphermox, it closed
<cyphermox> ok
<seb128> but yeah, apport catched a segfault for it it seems
<seb128> I'm wondering if I still have a gdb running somewhere
<seb128> I had to add a launcher running evolution in gdb after 3.1.4 to get it starting
<seb128> it segfault on start otherwise
<cyphermox> dah
<RAOF> Mmm.  Front wheel drive cars are much more fun to push out of mud than rear wheel drive cars.
<RAOF> In related news... whoops, my driveway is really muddy. :)
<TheMuso> Pushing anything out of mud is a chore. :)
<TheMuso> RAOF: Sounds like you've had lots of rain down there.
<RAOF> It wasn't so bad.  The golf's surprisingly light, and it wasn't stuck badly.
<RAOF> TheMuso: Not really _that_ much rain, but it's been consistently drizzling, interspersed with actual rain, for a couple of weeks now.
<TheMuso> Right.
<AfC> RAOF: sorry I had to duck out the other day; did you decide that lifeless was right and that gir-1.2-json-1.0 needs to be rebuilt to fix the Conflicts: problem?
<RAOF> AfC: I didn't end up deciding anything, but I believe seb and micahg have fixed that.
<AfC> RAOF: ok, thanks; I'll wait for the upgrades to land in the Natty GNOME 3 PPA then
<AfC> RAOF: Hm. There aren't any builds queued up. Do you know where there branches might be? I'm happy to test the package(s) directly.
<RAOF> AfC: I don't know; perhaps they've not actually been fixed yet.
<AfC> RAOF: no, appears not. Well, I'll test it someone wants me to, of course.
<RAOF> AfC: This problem's only in the gnome3 PPA, right?
<lifeless> AfC: for clarity, I didn't say that rebuilding gir-1.2-json-1.0 would fix anything
<lifeless> AfC: I said that a virtual package (the provides line) could not be used to satisfy a versioned dependency
<micahg> no, I'll fix the requisite bugs later tonight, the rdepends of the old binary need to be updated and the old binary removed
<micahg> s/fix/file/
<lifeless> AfC: this means either the new library needs the *same package name as the old one*, or, the users of it need to be rebuilt.
<micahg> well, the new one provides the old one
<lifeless> micahg: doesn't matter, won't work.
<micahg> sure it will, if the binary is removed
<lifeless> no it won't
<lifeless> versioned depends are not satisfied by virtual packages.
<micahg> yes, if it's versioned it won't
<lifeless> and the rdepends are versioned
<micahg> ah, didn't know they were versioned, the ones I've run across weren't
<lifeless> irssi-2011-08-08:22:32 #ubuntu-desktop: < AfC> lifeless: so, eg gnome-shell (not updated), Depends: gir1.2-json-glib-1.0 (>= 0.12.0)
<AfC> RAOF: yes, gnome3 PPA
<micahg> I fixed gnome-shell in the archive before
<AfC> [sorry, was eating breakfast]
<lifeless> micahg: sure, I wasn't meaning to say you hadn't, just that there (A) are/were versioned deps in play, and (B) for those packages changing the library won't help :)
<micahg> lifeless: right, which is why I think seb128 wanted the rdepends actually fixed (transitioned to the new binary)
<AfC> micahg: if I remember lifeless correctly, a workaround would be to remove the Conflicts line from the new gir-1.2-json-1.0, telling it not to conflict on old gir-1.2-json-glib-1.0
<lifeless> makes sense to me
<lifeless> AfC: nope, the conflicts thing is a distraction
<lifeless> AfC: (it should be breaks, but it doesn't bear on why you had trouble)
<lifeless> micahg: oh, while you're in the area - it should be breaks/replaces, no ?
<AfC> micahg: [just fyi, my problem is that this is causing gnome-shell to be held back; if I do a dist-upgrade it wants to remove most of the GNOME stack and replace it with Compiz etc. A bit extreme :)]
<micahg> lifeless: if it's versioned, yes
<micahg> that change was made in Debian though
<lifeless> heh, doesn't mean its right :)
<AfC> Indeed :)
<lifeless> still, I'll get out of your hair; I'm only commenting here cause AfC is a friend and was stuck
<micahg> AfC: yeah, I haven't done much with the gnome3 PPA, but I suppose I could backport the gnome-shell from the archive after feature freeze (too much to do beforehand)
<micahg> lifeless: indeed, I should file a bug :)
<AfC> micahg: well this appears to have cropped up because someone updated the gnome3 package in the PPA
<AfC> [which I'm all in favour of, of course :)]
<micahg> AfC: well, if json-glib isn't in the GNOME3 PPA, then you'll have the problem of reverting all these fixes for the transition since natty's version has the old binary
 * AfC looks
<AfC> gir1.2-json-1.0 in PPA
<AfC> 0.13.4-2~natty1
<micahg> yep, so it's been backported, ok then
<AfC> micahg: [which is what I can't install]
<micahg> AfC: right, is the gnome-shell version in the PPA behind the archive version?
<AfC> "archive version"?
<AfC> new(?) gnome-shell depends gir1.2-json-1.0; lots of other things depend on old gir1.2-json-glib-1.0.
<AfC> But new gir1.2-json-1.0 conflicts gir1.2-json-glib-1.0 [which lifeless tells us not to worry about, but]  result of the dependency resolution is to uninstall epiphany, gnome-shell, etc. :/
<micahg> ah, ok, then it's just a matter of updating the other items
<micahg> well, someone could create a transitional package in the PPA for gir1.2-json-glib-1.0 which would fix the issue
<micahg> or wait until the rest are updated and backport
<AfC> It's just weird that I've found myself backed into such a corner. Frustrating; either lots of people should be encountering this, or I've gone and done something wrong. But I don't think so.
<AfC> I'd wait, but every dist-upgrade wants to hammer my system; as I'm surely getting closer to being unable to upgrade something important as a result I'm nervous is all.
<AfC> micahg: so you suggest I create a dummy / empty package called gir1.2-json-glib-1.0 to satisfy the dependencies of the older packages [as a workaround]?
<micahg> AfC: that would fix the issue depending on how urgent it is, you'd have to change the conflicts/replaces to a versioned breaks/replaces in json-glib
<basso> lol
<basso> gnome died again
<basso> :(
<basso> evil nvidia drivers!
<dobey> AfC: shouldn't it Provides: it, if it replaces it?
<lifeless> dobey: not in general
<lifeless> dobey: you only need provides for virtual packages
<lifeless> dobey: e.g. 'mta' or 'httpd'
<lifeless> dobey: virtual packages are no help if there are versioned depends, but can be used (as a bit of a hack) to ease transitions *IFF* there are no versioned depends.
<dobey> eh, isn't that basically what an empty binary package for transitioning is anyway?
<dobey> oh, right
<lifeless> thats why empty binary packages are used, in fact :)
<dobey> i forgot apt/dpkg don't like verions with provides
<dobey> :-/
<dobey> was that package renamed in debian or something?
<dobey> or just in a PPA?
<micahg> renamed in Debian and oneiric
<dobey> ah ok
<lifeless> dobey: versioned provides are different again :P but yes.
<dobey> lifeless: yeah, one of my many frustrations with dpkg :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-11
<TheMuso> Gotta love the reason for current images failing to build. :)
<TheMuso> Hrm ok I misread, thats only for syncing to mirror.
<RAOF> Ok.  New weekend task.  Blow away my ati desktop and reinstall so it doesn't take upwards of 4 hours to update before I can try a new -ati DDX.
<TheMuso> lol
<TheMuso> And yay the joys of Australian internets.
<bschaefer> fg
<bschaefer> opps
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> GNROGNHNGH.  Uptime: 6h2m.  dist-upgrade: still incomplete.
<rodrigo_> morning
<mpt> chrisccoulson, yes, I'd love to help design a calendar app. Why do you ask? :-)
<tseliot> pitti, cjwatson: do you know why my upload of  nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 in natty-proposed was rejected?
<pitti> tseliot: RAOF said the reason in the corresponding bug report
<pitti> missing bug ref and two unapproved uploads with different contents or so
<tseliot> let me check
<tseliot> pitti: oh, so if I upload ~natty1 my upload won't fail?
<pitti> yes
<tseliot> ok, good
<ricotz> pitti, good morning, do you know what is up with libreoffice 3.4.x?
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, so, colord is in main now, or not yet?
<pitti> ricotz: I don't know; question for Sweetshark
<pitti> rodrigo_: not yet apparently
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok
<pitti> rodrigo_: waiting for security review, see bug 823185
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 823185 in colord "[MIR] colord" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823185
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok thanks
<tseliot> pitti: can I rebuild the source with -S or do I also need "-sa" in this case?
<ricotz> pitti, ok, i hope FF wont prevent this update
<pitti> tseliot: depends on whether the same orig.tar.gz is already published in -updates or oneiric
<tseliot> pitti: no, it was only there in my rejected uploads
<pitti> tseliot: then you need -sa again
<tseliot> pitti: ok
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, pitti, colord is in the MIR process waiting for kees to security-check it, waiting in the queue of security check, delaying the departure of Oneiric ...
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, right
<rodrigo_> brb
<cdbs> rodrigo_: ping, looks like GS needs a rebuild against the latest gnome-power-manager
<seb128> hey
<seb128> back from desktop summit!
<seb128> how is everybody doing?
<seb128> ready for ff? ;-)
<cdbs> ff?
<cdbs> Oh, feature freeze
 * cdbs thought Follow Friday, too much social networking :D
<ogra_> guys, i would like to unseed ubuntuone-client-gnome temporary, we have some FF related work to do in armel that requires working images and that package was removed from the archive it seems
<ogra_> so it makes image builds fail ...
<seb128> ogra_, check with dobey I guess
<ogra_> dobey, ^^^
<ogra_> i'll happily re-add it once i have a working image indeed, should just be short
<dupondje> seb128: I saw you changed recommends of lightdm. Now I had lightdm-gtk-greeter installed, and it got auto removed by the upgrade. Shouldn't lightdm-greeter be a depend instead of recommend ?
<seb128> dupondje, did you get unity-greeter installed instead? why should it be removed if nothing conflicts with it?
<seb128> dupondje, no, lightdm can be using on a system without a greeter connection on xdmcp or vnc or whatever
<seb128> connecting
<dupondje> nothing else got installed :) but lightdm-gtk-greeter was marked autoinstalled I guess
<seb128> so it's not on the upgrade which it go remove but you ran autoremove?
<seb128> the autoinstalled packages are not removed automatically on upgrade
<rodrigo_> cdbs, GS, g-shell? g-screensaver?
<rodrigo_> pitti, do you know of any reason why we haven't updated gnome-icon-theme to latest 3.1.x?
<rodrigo_> seems I was talking alone :)
<cdbs> rodrigo_: Gnome-shell
<rodrigo_> cdbs, I think I don't have permissions to do an upload, as it's in universe, trying
<cdbs> rodrigo_: I'm not very sure
<cdbs> rodrigo_: Shell is written in JS, right?
<cdbs> rodrigo_: A rebuild won't help then, I guess?
<rodrigo_> cdbs, hmm, what's the failure/error you're getting?
<cdbs> rodrigo_: It seems like Shell doesn't start up gnome-power-manager
<cdbs> rodrigo_: and hence there's no battery indicator up there
<cdbs> not an issue under Unity though
<rodrigo_> ok, I guess it needs to use the new dbus interface name, as it was moved to g-s-d
 * rodrigo_ looks
<cdbs> yeah, that might make more sense
<cdbs> I tried hooking up my head inside the GS code but didn't find it well
<rodrigo_> cdbs, ok, in git it's fixed, so we should probably upgrade to 3.1.4
<cdbs> rodrigo_: Do you want to go ahead or I'll upgrade?
 * cdbs has upload rights to universe
<cdbs> I'll also push to the GS branch
<seb128> rodrigo_, hey
<seb128> rodrigo_, no reason to not update g-i-t, it was just low priority, pitti is not the maintainer for it nor work on it usually, he just did the hacking to win CD space
<rodrigo_> cdbs, ah, if you have upload rights, go ahead
<rodrigo_> seb128, right, was asking pitti because I thought you were on the crappy wifi still :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, I am having problems with some icons in gnome-shell, so I guess it's because of carrying an old version, not sure
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, I'm just back from summit
<seb128> ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah cool, how was it?
<seb128> rodrigo_, well let's see that after feature freeze tomorrow
<seb128> today we need to land features :p
<seb128> summit was quite nice ;-)
<seb128> hum, lunch is ready back in a bit
<rodrigo_> hmm, how does useradd match the 'wheel' group to 'admin' group?
<seb128> rodrigo_, what do you mean?
<seb128> rodrigo_, or rather what do you try to figure or do?
<rodrigo_> seb128, accountsservice calls useradd -G wheel ... and that creates the user in group admin
<seb128> rodrigo_, we patch accountsservice to use admin and to call adduser if that's your question
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, we distro patch that out
<rodrigo_> yes, I've seen it's all patched now
<rodrigo_> so, what else is missing for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/810907 ?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 810907 in gnome-control-center "User Accounts profiles need to be updated for Ubuntu" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> rodrigo_, see the comments I referred to there
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, and where are those profiles?
<seb128> rodrigo_, well that I don't know if there are "profiles"
<rodrigo_> there are not, in accountsservice at least
<seb128> rodrigo_, it's just that creating an admin user in the user account should add an user which is member of admin adm lpadmin etc
<seb128> not sure where is the different between normal users and admin users set
<seb128> it might just be hardcoded in accountsserice
<seb128> service
<rodrigo_> it's hardcoded
<seb128> the title is misleading then
<rodrigo_> an enum determines what user to create
<seb128> rather than profile it should say "admin users should be member of those groups as well: ..."
<seb128> does that make sense?
<rodrigo_> so, we have a patch to add the admin users to admin group only, although it's not enabled, as it's synced from debian where they have a different patch
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw I opened https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=655915 about that but got no comment
<ubot2> Gnome bug 655915 in User Accounts "Should have a way to define the admin profile groups" [Normal,New]
<rodrigo_> right, I was thinking about that, too late I guess for 3.2, but I'll talk with mclasen
<seb128> g-c-c might not be the right place, I guess the redhat guys will close it saying that they don't want that or something
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, how is the g-c-c g-s-d colord thing going?
<rodrigo_> seb128, just waiting for the mir to be accepted, already have a package built here
<rodrigo_> will upload it as soon as the mir is accepted
<rodrigo_> it's blocked on security-review
<seb128> rodrigo_, we should perhaps do it the other way around
<seb128> upload so it's in before the freeze and see with security then
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> let's check when pitti when he's back from lunch
<rodrigo_> I'll do another build and upload
<rodrigo_> ah ok, I'll wait
<davmor2> guys I'm seeing like a 15-20 second delay between logging in and seeing unity on oneiric I grabbed a bootchart for it http://ubuntuone.com/p/19iO/ is there something up here others have the issue too
<rodrigo_> cdbs, ah, didn't know you were bilal :)
<cdbs> rodrigo_: :)
<cdbs> it confuses many people
<pitti> rodrigo_: I guess just nobody got around to updating g-icon-theme
<cdbs> rodrigo_: as for shell, I've backported the patch and uploaded it for now
<cdbs> rodrigo_: since GS 3.1.4 needs new clutter and new gjs
<cdbs> rodrigo_: I'll update gjs soon, but can't do clutter for now
<seb128> cdbs, clutter will need cogl
<rodrigo_> cdbs, ok, cool!
<seb128> ricotz has been working on those in the debian svn
<cdbs> hmm
<seb128> those -> cogl and new clutter
<seb128> he has a ppa as well
<rodrigo_> ok, lunch time, bbl
<dobey> ogra_: that's fine
<ogra_> dobey, i already uploaded the change, feel free to hunt me down to put it back if its back
<dobey> hopefully can get that in today
<seb128> pitti, would be nice if dh_translations had domain and use_intltool command line options ;-)
<seb128> pitti, the current version breaks on packages building out of the srcdir
<seb128> pitti, like packages doing multibuilds
<seb128> since there is no Makefile in po dir which it's looking for it
<pitti> that sounds like a nice addition indeed
<chrisccoulson> wow, today is going really well. having just had X crash during the middle of a big upload, then 2 consecutive hard freezes, gtk-window-decorator crashed within a few seconds of me logging back in again, and i ended up with the decorations on the wrong windows again :/
<chrisccoulson> my computer hates me today!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's because you make it build firefox all day
<seb128> I would hate you as well if you made me build that: p
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> pitti, sorry got a dsl reconnect, did you get what I was saying about dh_translations?
<pitti> seb128: yes, I said it would be a nice addition
<seb128>  pitti, the current version breaks on packages building out of the srcdir
<seb128>  pitti, like packages doing multibuilds
<seb128>  since there is no Makefile in po dir which it's looking for it
<seb128> pitti, ^ those lines as well?
<seb128> I'm wondering if it would make sense to try to use the "source" files rather
<seb128> i.e configure.ac,in and Makefile.in.in
<seb128> that would make the multibuild case work out of the box
<pitti> seb128: ah, po/Makefile.in.in? I thought the domain wasn't in there
<seb128> pitti, no, that's why I said "configure.ac,.in"
<seb128> but well that need some thinking, not for today
<seb128> I will fix the indicator stack by calling intltool-update by hand in the rules
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<kenvandine> libindicate is in NEW
<seb128> kenvandine, if you upload indicators please add a cd po: intltool-update --pot
<seb128> or intltool-update --pot --verbose
<seb128> :->; was well
<kenvandine> in the rules?
<seb128> "cd po; intltool-update --pot --verbose "
<seb128> yes
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, the multibuild broke dh_translations
<seb128> it's looking for po/Makefile
<seb128> but it's build/<variant>/Makefile
<kenvandine> right
<seb128> I was discussing with pitti fixing that but meanwhile I think we should get the indicators translated and not block on dh_translations to get smarter
<seb128> kenvandine, checking libindicator, you landed the soname break after all then?
<kenvandine> libindicate
<seb128> libindicate
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> the soname change was just for -gtk
<seb128> yeah sorry, I will never got those names right I think :p
<kenvandine> so only a couple things are affected
<kenvandine> i am barely starting to :)
<kenvandine> however, there was a .pc file rename... for libindicate
<kenvandine> so other things that build dep on it will FTBFS
<kenvandine> but that can be fixed as we hit them
<kenvandine> or next week
<seb128> hum
<seb128> kenvandine, you better not break the unity builds, didrocks is on holidays starting tomorrow evening ;-)
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> why do people rush all the breakages for the ff day?
<kenvandine> none of the unity stuff will be affected by the soname change
<kenvandine> maybe the .pc file rename
<seb128> they should not right
<kenvandine> they don't depend on it
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> the -gtk soname change had to happen.. the namespace fixes where all wrapped up in the gtk3 port
<kenvandine> i also uploaded fixes for pidgin-libnotify and liferea
<kenvandine> for indicate-gtk fixes
<kenvandine> the only other package is openfetion
<kenvandine> which i have never even heard of
<kenvandine> but i'll fix that too
<seb128> kenvandine, newed
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, btw do you have any opinion on landing a gnome-control-center with the build-depends on colord now (i.e before having the mir appoved)?
<pitti> seb128: can do, but that will go to depwait?
<seb128> pitti, right
<seb128> pitti, but it would quality as "landing before freeze" still right? ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, packages that are synced from debian, they get rebuilt for ubuntu right?
<kenvandine> just the sources are synced... right?
<kenvandine> openfetion wouldn't have built with the old libindicate either
<seb128> kenvandine, correct
<kenvandine> weird
<seb128> why?
<seb128> hey mterry
<kenvandine> i guess the indicate.pc -> indicate-0.5.pc change happened since may :)
<kenvandine> good morning mterry
<mterry> seb128, kenvandine: hi!
<kenvandine> happy FF day!
<seb128> ;-)
<mterry> yay..
<kenvandine> seb128, so i am not going to fix it right now
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, just upload your g-c-c which uses colord
<kenvandine> it hasn't been buildable in a while
<seb128> so we can say it landed before the freeze and blame it on the security team slacking on reviews ;-)
<kenvandine> so who knows what other problems i might hit
<kenvandine> haha
<seb128> kenvandine, don't bother with universe for now
<kenvandine> yeah... /me moves on
<seb128> kenvandine, get the feature work done, we can fix side packages later
<kenvandine> i have 2 features i desperately want to finish in gwibber today :)
<dobey> kenvandine: FF-FML day :)
<cyphermox> seb128: seeing as liboauth should be fixed now, I'd upload evolution-data-server with goa enabled
<cyphermox> we'll just need to ping the security team to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/liboauth/+bug/808765 again
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 808765 in liboauth "[MIR] liboauth" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks, please do the upload
<seb128> cyphermox, if you upload evolution can you add Unity to the calendar reminder autostart desktop?
<seb128> seems mterry overlooked that one
<seb128> I just noticed this week because I didn't get the meeting reminder and looked at why
<cyphermox> ah, you mean the OnlyShowIn?
<cyphermox> sure
<pitti> RAOF, bryceh: can you please clean up the WIs on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-xorg-tools-and-processes and postpone the ones which won't land in oneiric? i suppose we won't get all 20 open items in oneiric, and I understood it a catch-all for "nice to have" stuff
<rodrigo_> seb128, uploading also g-s-d, ok?
<rodrigo_> oh, but we also need a more recent version of gnome-color-manager
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes
<rodrigo_> since we sync from debian, I'll write a patch for the debian one
<seb128> rodrigo_, is g-c-m required for g-c-c to work?
<rodrigo_> seb128, for the calibration, yes
<rodrigo_> I was thinking on adding a 'suggests'
<seb128> hum
<seb128> rodrigo_, let's say it differently
<seb128> is g-c-c and g-s-d color management of any use without g-c-m?
<seb128> rodrigo_, we area already late to turn those one, if we need to start writing a mir, having it reviewed, updating g-c-m etc today that will not work well
<rodrigo_> I guess it is, you can still select a profile for the devices
<rodrigo_> let me check with hughsie
<seb128> ok, let's turn those on
<rodrigo_> oh, not around :(
<seb128> we can turn them off again next week if that turns out it's not working as we want
<seb128> we can try to do a better job next cycle if that's the case
<rodrigo_> yeah
<rodrigo_> ok, uploading them now, then back to finishing gnome-contacts packaging
<rodrigo_> although we don't want g-contacts in main, right?
<mterry> seb128, which did I overlook?
<mterry> oh, evolution
<mterry> meh, not on the CD anymore  :)
<seb128> mterry, ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> oh
<seb128> that will be yet another issue, just noticed
 * chrisccoulson hides
<seb128> no calendar notifications
<seb128> the service is in evolution not e-d-s
<seb128> that sucks
<chrisccoulson> ouch, that does suck ;)
<chrisccoulson> so if i write a calendar app, i'm going to have to do my own notifications? :/
<seb128> well maybe that should be done in the indicator
<chrisccoulson> yeah, possibly
<rodrigo_> seb128, it's in evolution-alarm-notify, I thought that was on e-d-s
 * rodrigo_ checks
<seb128> evolution: /etc/xdg/autostart/evolution-alarm-notify.desktop
<seb128> libevolution: /usr/lib/evolution/3.2/evolution-alarm-notify
<seb128> rodrigo_, ^
<rodrigo_> right
<seb128> well those who use a calendar will probably install evolution still I guess
<rodrigo_> oh, right, it uses some of the widgets in evolution, afair
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we don't want to pull in libevolution
<chrisccoulson> that's basically the rest of evo ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, or maybe we do want to pull it and kick tb out :p
<seb128> but well, jasoncwarner_ overruled us on that :p
<rodrigo_> even if we miss a calendar UI?
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes
<rodrigo_> and event alarms now :)
<seb128> I told him that if I start to miss the team meetings from now on that's his fault ;-)
<rodrigo_> right, good excuse to force evo back :)
<rodrigo_> I'll keep using evolution though, not because I don't like tb, but for emotional reasons :)
<chrisccoulson> arrrrgh, please stop crashing gtk-window-decorator
<rodrigo_> s/emotional/sentimental
<seb128> let's see,
<seb128> I like evo better still but the current version is crap
<seb128> like it segfaults at start if I don't run it in gdb
<seb128> and the calendar is really slow
<rodrigo_> yes, 3.1 has some problems for me also, like getting the mail preview stuck on a spam mail even though you've moved to another mail
<rodrigo_> oh, crashes? none for me so far
<rodrigo_> 3.0 crashed much more for me
<seb128> well that's something new in 3.1.4
<seb128> the registration seems racy and it leads to segfaults on start
<seb128> once I use it it's ok
<seb128> right, I get the stuck issue often on dx merge requests
<rodrigo_> for me, only on spam, it seems it gets stuck while retrieving images over http
<rodrigo_> I shouldn't read spam mails, I know :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, did you start on packaging the new n-osd version yet? if not I will do it
<kenvandine> seb128, i did
<seb128> ok
<seb128> good, one thing less to do ;-)
<kenvandine> it is ready, however it doesn't convert the gconf to gsettings
<seb128> yeah, I said that to MacSlow is the merge request when he merged the code
<kenvandine> should i upload it as is?
<seb128> yes
 * kenvandine does so
<seb128> it's enough of a detail to be fixed later
<seb128> one less gconf user \o/
<seb128> ronoc, is next on my list
<ronoc> seb128, yup
<kenvandine> seb128, uploaded :)
<seb128> ronoc, bug #656323
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656323 in indicator-session "should use gsettings rather than gconf" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656323
<seb128> ronoc, we need that fixed, the key the indicator is using are deprecated
<seb128> kenvandine, excellent
<ronoc> seb128, ok
<seb128> mvo, bouh
<seb128> aptdaemon is unhappy
<seb128>      (lang, encoding) = locale._parse_localename(locale_str)
<seb128>    File "/usr/lib/python2.7/locale.py", line 421, in _parse_localename
<seb128>      code = normalize(localename)
<seb128>    File "/usr/lib/python2.7/locale.py", line 358, in normalize
<seb128>      fullname = localename.translate(_ascii_lower_map)
<seb128>  TypeError: character mapping must return integer, None or unicode
<seb128> mvo, ^ known?
<mvo> seb128: anything in particular to reproduce? or just switching to french and starting it?
<seb128> mvo, what I do is running it, unselect all, click one update, click install
<seb128> in french locale
<seb128> it = update-manager
<seb128> let me try if it does it if I just click upgrade
<seb128> update-manager doesn't like aptdaemon going away btw
<seb128> it sits there grey and hanging
<seb128> mvo, yeah, same issue just clicking "upgrade"
<seb128>  LANGUAGE=fr_FR:fr:en
<seb128>  LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8
<seb128> in the apport file
<rodrigo_> how do you make dpkg-buildpackage to download the latest tarball, as bzr bd does?
<rodrigo_> (trying to build a package in debian-svn)
<pitti> rodrigo_: try uscan --rename --verbose
<dobey> rodrigo_: just do uscan --no-symlink inside foo-1.0.0/
<rodrigo_> oh, it's the debian's watch file, it just looks for 3.0, not 3.1
<rodrigo_> I guess debian does not want 3.1 yet, so should I upload it for us only?
<rodrigo_> (gnome-color-manager)
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes
<seb128> upload for Ubuntu
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<seb128> Debian wants to get the stable 3 in unstable before going for new versions and they don't have the resources to track unstable cycles anyway
<rodrigo_> ok
<kirkland> seb128: howdy, my clock disappeared in unity a few days ago;  how do i get it back?
<seb128> kirkland, hey
<seb128> kirkland, is indicator-datetime installed?
<kirkland> seb128: heh, nope, rc  indicator-datetime            0.2.91-0ubuntu2               Simple clock
<seb128> ok, install it then
<seb128> ;-)
<kirkland> seb128: oh, looks like gnome-control-center was removed
<kirkland> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> kirkland, yw
 * kirkland never dist-upgrades evar again :-)
<kirkland> :-P
<seb128> or read what it wants to do before saying yes ;-)
<kirkland> seb128: heh, or that
<dobey> hrmm, this new auto-confirm thing is annoying sometimes
<seb128> the commit not opening an editor?
<dobey> on launchpad. it just auto-confirmed a bug, in both packages it affects. probably because someone clicked "this bug affects me too"
<seb128> oh ok
<dobey> so i guess if there's a bug that has like 20 packages attached to it, and they're in "new" state, and someone clicks "affects me too" because they see it in one package, it will auto-confirm all of them. that seems bad :)
<dobey> ah, and ogra already fixed it anyway.
<cyphermox> seb128: uploaded eds, will depwait until liboauth is ready (and libgdata is built, which is also depwait on liboauth)
<seb128> ok
<cyphermox> I already pinged kees, he's aware but couldn't +1 the bug yet, although he said it looked okay
<cyphermox> ^^ that's the MIR for liboauth, of course
<cyphermox> ah, wtf, the branch wasn't up to date
<mterry> seb128, is robert_ancell around?  Can you ask him if there's an easy way to tell if LightDM is the active DM?
<seb128> mterry, he's not
<seb128> mterry, he left summit yesterday and I did flight back earlier today, I'm back at home
<seb128> mterry, he's on holidays until next week again
<mterry> oh, didn't realize
<seb128> kenvandine, i've uploaded an indicator-session with the template update since that one got a tarball yesterday already and got quite some new strings this cycle
<seb128> kenvandine, the other ones can probably wait the next time they are uploaded
<seb128> kenvandine, template -> intltool-update
<kenvandine> seb128, thx
<rodrigo_> cdbs, I still get no icons at all in gnome-shell with your updated package
<rodrigo_> cdbs, you only got the power icon missing?
<seb128> rodrigo_, I think he was not talking about icons but about not having the indicator for it
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you have g-i-t-f installed?
<seb128> (the binary which is not installed by default)
<rodrigo_> hmm
<rodrigo_> yes, installed
<rodrigo_> there's something wrong indeed, most icons show up with the same broken image
<seb128> rodrigo_, broken svg loader?
<rodrigo_> hmm
<rodrigo_> I guess so:
<rodrigo_> (gnome-tweak-tool:25344): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: /usr/share/themes/Adwaita/gtk-3.0/gtk-widgets-assets.css:170:58: Couldn't recognise the image file format for file '/usr/share/themes/Adwaita/gtk-3.0/assets/button-default-border.svg'
<rodrigo_> seb128, how was it to unbreak it, editing the loaders cache, right?
<seb128> rodrigo_, you can try to apt-get install --reinstall librsvg2-common
<seb128> rodrigo_, see /var/lib/dpkg/info/librsvg2-common.postinst for the command it runs
<seb128> if you want to run it by hand rather
<cdbs> rodrigo_: Have you installed gnome-icon-theme-symbolic?
<rodrigo_> cdbs, yes, all installed, ran the svg postinst command, still no icons
<cdbs> seb128 was right, I was talking about the indicator, not the icon
<cdbs> and my patch fixes my issue, yours seems isolated
<rodrigo_> yes, seems to be different
<seb128> rodrigo_, can you open those in i.e eog?
<rodrigo_> I get broken icons all over
<cdbs> rodrigo_: Could you ensure you're using gnome-icon-theme
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, can open them in eog
<cdbs> rodrigo_: and you have gnome-icon-theme-full installed?
<seb128> cdbs, the error he listed is "Couldn't recognise the image file format for file '/usr/share/themes/Adwaita/gtk-3.0/assets/button-default-border.svg'"
<seb128> cdbs, it doesn't complain about files not being there but about the format
<cdbs> hmm
<seb128> or the warning is something else
<seb128> you should use unity ;-)
<cdbs> yeah, even I moved to unity now that its improving :)
<rodrigo_> but then, who would test gnome-shell packages :)
<rodrigo_> although I get broken icons in most apps, not just gnome-shell
<cdbs> rodrigo_: Try apt-get install --reinstall as suggested by seb128
<rodrigo_> well, in some apps, for some icons that is
<rodrigo_> cdbs, already tried
<rodrigo_> I get no svg warnings anymore though
<rodrigo_> still no icons, maybe it needs a restart
<cdbs> rodrigo_: maybe the svg is corrupt in some way? Try --reinstall -ing gnome-themes-standard or try out a new theme e.g. ambiance
<cyphermox> bbl
<rodrigo_> cdbs, no corrupted svgs, it seems, and the reinstall and changing themes doesn't work
<seb128> cyphermox, will you do the evolution update btw?
<seb128> cyphermox, (just trying to figure since we should enable the goa flag there as well)
<rodrigo_> anyway, have to go now for a bit, bbl
<seb128> cyphermox, see you ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, see you as well
<didrocks> hey everyone :)
<didrocks> so, there is a libunity ABI bump
<didrocks> should just be a rebuild for every rdepends
<didrocks> (apart from gwibber)
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> as there is already a huge stack to work on, do anyone has some time to help?
<didrocks> (I manage the places)
<seb128> kenvandine, you get gwibber and telepathy-indicator
<seb128> mterry, you won deja-dup
<didrocks> (how surprising) :)
<seb128> I will try to do a few as well
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, xchat-gnome as well for you ;-)
<seb128> I will do empathy brasero evolution-indicator
<mterry> seb128, :)
<cdbs> seb128: You just got eog uploaded with utouch support, but libgrip-dev needs to be MIRed
<cdbs> hence the build failure
<seb128> cdbs, thanks, it didn't fail, it's depwaiting and that was on purpose, I wanted to land the change before the feature freeze, the mir has been accepted but the package not promoted yet, didrocks said he would do it in a bit
<seb128> cdbs, bug #740206
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 740206 in libgrip "[MIR] libgrip" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740206
<seb128> cdbs, same with evince if you wonder ;-)
<cdbs> yeah
<kenvandine> seb128, ok :)
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, how much do we want or not the new empathy call dialog (the one using clutter), do you know?
<pitti> they throw us out, bye everyone!
<kenvandine> seb128, i do not know
<seb128> kenvandine, let's discuss it after the ff rush, tomorrow or next week
<kenvandine> yeah
<cyphermox> seb128: evolution update, sure
<cyphermox> having a bit of trouble with connection today though :/
<seb128> cyphermox, no hurry, thanks
<cyphermox> seb128: which evo update do you mean exactly?
<seb128> cyphermox, building with gnome online account turned on and adding Unity to the OnlyShowIn list for the calendar reminder
<seb128> no update sorry ;-)
 * cyphermox tries to stab 3G roaming/home network notification
<cyphermox> oh ok
<cyphermox> so yeah, I forgot the unity desktop file change, but that would be in evo not eds, no?
<cyphermox> omg, it's good to be back in the modern world
<seb128> cyphermox, right, I was speaking about evolution
<seb128> cyphermox, both eds and evo have a goa configure option iirc
<cyphermox> then, consider it done in a few minutes
<seb128> you just did eds right?
<cyphermox> yeah, only eds
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<cyphermox> now that I'm back to <30ms latency instead of multi-second, things work better ;)
<seb128> don't complain, you have not been at the desktop summit :p
<seb128> 45 minutes to checkout 1mb from a vcs
<seb128> timeouts, lag, disconnections
<cyphermox> oh, I think I know exactly what you mean there
<cyphermox> I like that I've been able to verify that this new NM notification works, just haven't seen the "roaming" one yet
<seb128> cyphermox, liboauth got promoted, libgdata failed to build, seems like a missing build-depends
<jbicha_> stgraber: software-center-gtk3 now doesn't work unless qtnx is installed
<stgraber> jbicha_: does that affect only the -gtk3 version?
<dobey> seb128: hey. what's the best way to to fast-track something into main that was split out of existing source into another source package? same code that was already in main, but it's a new source package.
<cyphermox> seb128: ok
<seb128> dobey, no need of a mir if it's just a split of existant code
<seb128> dobey, I can new and promote if for you
<dobey> seb128: ok. how should i upload it? i don't have motu, so can't upload directly to universe yet. shove it on revu?
<stgraber> mvo_: ping
<jbicha_> stgraber: yes, and of course the -gtk3 version is experimental & doesn't work completely anyway
<cyphermox> seb128: build-depends is there but the include is not in path
<cyphermox> I'll have a merge soon
<stgraber> mvo_, jbicha_: Seems like this change from the gtk version got lost when converting to gtk3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/663590/
<stgraber> jbicha_: that patch should fix your issue
<seb128> dobey, well, find a sponsor
<seb128> cyphermox, ok
<dobey> seb128: i thought i just did that :P
<seb128> dobey, you missed the part where you say where the sponsor need to look at I think ;-)
<seb128> where -> what
<dobey> seb128: what would you prefer? there are like 6 million ways to do debian packages these days, hard to keep up with what's the best way to do it :)
<seb128> dobey, either dsc,diff.gz,orig.tar.gz or vcs and tar.gz
<seb128> i.e something I can dget or checkout and bzr bd
<dobey> ok
<dobey> attach them to the needs-packaging bug?
<seb128> yes
<dobey> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/816977
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 816977 in ubuntu "[needspackaging] ubuntuone-client-gnome needs packaged" [High,In progress]
<seb128> dobey, do you have a packaging vcs somewhere as well?
<jbicha_> stgraber: yes, that's it
<seb128> dobey, I'm away for dinner but will review it after that
<dobey> seb128: not for the release, no. for nightlies yes, but it only has the contents of debian/ in it, and it's a bit different for nightlies
<dobey> seb128: bon appetit. thanks. :)
<seb128> merci ;-)
<seb128> be back in a bit
<stgraber> jbicha_: ok, so if mvo_ doesn't answer on IRC before he leaves, I'll send him the patch by e-mail so we're sure it gets applied
<cyphermox> cdbs: turns out what liboauth-dev really needs is libcurl4-nss-dev, not libcurl4-gnutls-dev
<cyphermox> as it is liboauth fails pkg-config, which is why libgdata won't build (because the GDATA_CFLAGS var ends up empty)
<dobey> grr. this distutilsextra vs. aptdaemon.gtk3widgets issue is annoying :(
<mterry> Is gdm working for people in oneiric?  I switched using /etc/X11/default-something-something to /usr/sbin/gdm and it tries to start, but doesn't finish.  Errors appear in its logs, but nothing I can identify as a root cause
<jbicha_> gdm works for me
<jbicha_> I just use sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm to set the default dm though
<seb128> mterry, it was working yesterday or the day before, pitti switched to it for testing while debugging the intel upgrade issue to see if that was lightdm
<mterry> jbicha_, seb128: thanks.  Will try reconfigure
<seb128> mterry, btw lightdm is broken for me dunno why
<seb128> mterry, I've to log into a vt and delete .Xauthority to be able to log in
<seb128> got it like 5 times in 2 days
<mterry> seb128, yeah, I've been meaning to investigate that bug.  Got sidetracked by autologin
<seb128> mterry, the autologin is a good one to fix as well ;-)
<mterry> Wanted to test that I didn't screw up GDM
<mterry> But I guess I'll push and let you guys test that  :)
<mterry> seb128, gdmflexiserver still isn't working for you?
<chrisccoulson> nobodies noticed any issues with the firefox menu recently?
<seb128> mterry, no
<didrocks> mterry: hey, FYI, I just opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-music/+bug/824755. The new binary would be soon be built and available
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 824755 in unity-lens-music "[MIR] unity-lens-music" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> chrisccoulson, who uses menus?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no I didn't but I don't use menus
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> mterry,
<seb128> $ strings /proc/$(pidof gnome-session)/environ | grep ^PATH=PATH=/home/seb128/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<didrocks> mterry: there is just this dep5 thing we really need to discuss (cnd made some research for debian/copyright), apart from that, I'm opened to suggestion ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i rewrote a significant chunk of my extension last week. i'm just a bit surprised that nobody reported any issues so far ;)
<didrocks> seb128: I think that this one will be MIRed and then available tomorrow, isn't it?
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i didn't introduce any new bugs \o/
<mterry> seb128, ah... interesting.  I wonder if I have to update the dbus activation environment
<mterry> didrocks, will review
<didrocks> mterry: thanks a lot :)
<seb128> didrocks, which one?
<seb128> didrocks, I'm not aware of what MIR will be done by tomorrow but I will do the NEWing
<didrocks> seb128: the MIR can be done today, but promotion-wise… :)
<davmor2> kenvandine: Hey dude how did my reply from new gwibber look to you to your re-write of unity lens tweet,  from my stand point it didn't add you @nick nor does it seem link in twitter
<davmor2> kenvandine: I'm wondering whether is was down to the fact that facebook was first on the tile
<mvo_> stgraber: thanks, I apply the patch now
<seb128> mterry, well done on the autologin accountsservice fix ;-)
<seb128> mterry, if you like accountsservice we have some other similar bugs
<mterry> seb128, heh, let me figure out this damned iceauthority thing first
<seb128> one being that the password options and hints don't work with gdm
<seb128> options being things like "let the user choice the password at next login"
<seb128> there is another on about the admin groups not matching what an admin is on Ubuntu but I think rodrigo_ was looking at that today
<seb128> mterry, yeah, please fix that first ;-) I can do testing and debugging tomorrow if that helps
<dobey> ok
<seb128> but I have a bit less than an hour before ff so for now no restart
<mterry> seb128, yeah.  I told upstream guys I'd give the patch a workthrough, but I can't easily do that without testing the GDM side
<seb128> mterry, I will try tomorrow
<mterry> seb128, cool
<seb128> mterry, the offer works as well for the .Xauthority issue
<dobey> seb128: also would like to get https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/817133 in archive. it will need an MIR, i know. but want in archive before ff please :)
<seb128> I seem to get it at every reboot here
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 817133 in ubuntu "[needspackaging] ubuntuone-installer needs packaged" [High,In progress]
<mterry> seb128, I actually did get that today.  But only once.  Do you use unity or gtk greeter?
<seb128> dobey, not likely to happen sorry
<seb128> mterry, unity
<dobey> :(
<seb128> mterry, though I'm not sure how,why the greeter would have to do with the user session
<seb128> dobey, ff is in 50 minutes and I still have some dx tarballs and your ubuntuone-client-gnome to sponsor
<mterry> I'm just trying to drop variables
<seb128> dobey, new source will need an uploader and an archive admin to review
<seb128> dobey, try pinging kees on #ubuntu-devel he's patch sponsor today
<dobey> i know. and cdbs/dh/gpg was giving me fits
<dobey> ok
<dobey> seb128: thanks for the ubuntuone-client-gnome sponsorship
<seb128> yw
<dobey> seb128: hrmm, though won't it also need the same stuff since it's new source?
<seb128> mterry, if that helps I tend to ctrl-alt-f1 and ctrl-alt-del to reboot since the indicator didn't have a restart until today
<mterry> seb128, interesting
<seb128> mterry, so maybe the issue is that it should clean existant files before starting a new session and doesn't?
<seb128> mterry, I can believe that the buggy files are due to be rebooting in a non clean way
<seb128> but that used to work without issue
<mterry> yeah, sounds promising
<seb128> dobey, well we tend to take into account the upload date
<seb128> dobey, like it's not your fault if not archive admin was active to review the queue
<seb128> dobey, so if you get it uploaded today and reviewed tomorrow it should be fine
<dobey> seb128: right. i was just wondering since your statement seemed to imply ubuntuone-client-gnome wouldn't need the same level of review/approval as ubuntuone-installer, to get in the archive, even though they're both new source packages
<seb128> dobey, well ubuntuone-client-gnome is code which got reviewed and was already in and promoted
<seb128> so we don't need to review it again
<seb128> the other one is a new source right? in which case it needs reviews
<dobey> ok
<seb128> dobey, btw did you fix u-c-g to work with gsd?
<seb128> .xsession-errors lists a warning saying it ignores the unknown ubuntuone for some time
<seb128> not sure if that means the gsd code is not loaded or just a buggy warning
<dobey> seb128: a long time ago. afaik, it is working, yes
<seb128> dobey, grep ubuntuone ~/.xsession-errors
<seb128> does that give anything for you?
<dobey> seb128: i'm not running oneiric on this machine.
<seb128> ok
<dobey> and i haven't seen any bugs coming in about it
<seb128> well what is the gsd code doing? just warning about quotas?
<dobey> no
<dobey> it adds a bookmark to ~/Ubuntu One, if it hasn't done so before, and ubuntu one is set up to work
<dobey> is all we're doing in it right now. the quota stuff was removed, and is in the control panel now
<seb128> well, are any of those likely to be easily noticed by users upgrading?
<seb128> the warning in .xsession-errors seem to indicate gsd has issues with it and ignore it
<dobey> what is the warning?
<dobey> oh, ignoring unknown ubuntuone
<seb128> ignoring unknown org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.ubuntuone
<dobey> weird
<seb128> you get it?
<dobey> that seems like it is complaining about the gsettings bits, not the plug-in code itself
<dobey> i wonder why it's doing that
<dobey> i haaven't looked for it, but i suspect i am on my oneiric laptop
<seb128> dobey, btw if it stopped doing quota checks
<seb128> _Description=Shows a warning when the Ubuntu One account runs out of space
<seb128> should probably be updated ;-)
<dobey> file a bug :)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> dobey, reviewing ubuntu-gnome-client
<seb128> 10_ubuntuone sets gsd gconf keys
<seb128> do you still need it?
<dobey> seb128: ah, probably not. we do for nightlies, but don't in oneiric. i'll remove that
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> dobey, you might be able to use DEB_MAKE_CHECK_TARGET = check in the rules btw
<seb128> if the few lines there are only to call a make check
<seb128> but that's a detail ;-)
<dobey> seb128: true. i probably just copied the stuff around from one of our python packages, because the var doesn't work for python :)
<dobey> seb128: attached new files to the bug. removed the gconf bit, added source/format, changed to the variable for make check
<seb128> dobey, ok, sorry for the duplicate email, I uploaded the previous version again by error and rejected the upload now, will upload the updated version
<dobey> seb128: no worries. thanks for sponsoring. :)
<seb128> dobey, hum, the updates files don't match
<seb128> dobey, the dsc wants a .debian.tar.gz and you added a diff.gz
<seb128> dobey, ?
<cyphermox> seb128: to go along with the gnome-icon-theme update I'd need a sponsoring of gnome-icon-theme-symbolic: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/ubuntu/oneiric/gnome-icon-theme-symbolic/3.1.4/+merge/71281
<seb128> cyphermox, I'm on it
<cyphermox> how rush is getting all of this in? are we blocked by FF or do we have an exception for gnome micro-releases?
<dobey> sorry
<dobey> seb128: i added both
<seb128> dobey, thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, GNOME updates have a standing exception
<cyphermox> right
<seb128> cyphermox, you still want sponsoring right?
<seb128> or do you still need to work on those?
<cyphermox> no, I still need sponsoring for g-i-t-s
<cyphermox> afaik it's all good
<seb128> ok
<seb128> dobey, where?
<cyphermox> the problem is that it's not in the package set
<seb128> dobey, oh, sorry, you added 3 files
<seb128> why the diff.gz?
<seb128> it's either diff.gz (format 1) or debian.tar.gz (format 3)
<seb128> that got me confused
<seb128> cyphermox, can you email Colin about that? will sponsor this one but for next time
<cyphermox> seb128: was going to ;)
<cyphermox> is it worth making a team branch too?
<dobey> seb128: oh, sorry. i didn't realize it didn't make the .diff.gz when uploading files
<dobey> seb128: sorry about that. beers+ for you
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox, I would not bother
<seb128> seems like a source that should be mostly in sync with debian and a small enough number of commit that checking the lp:ubuntu vcs shouldn't take ages
<cyphermox> aye
<didrocks> seb128: FYI, unity3d built on i386, making a retry on amd64. Will retry in an hour unity-2d on i386 as well
<seb128> didrocks, does unity-2d depends on a new unity?
<seb128> i.e properly depends?
<seb128> if that's the case it should depwait and not need a retry?
<didrocks> seb128: indeed, that what happened last time, but it seems the build started, I'm just looking at why now as I though I bumped the build-dep
<seb128> didrocks, it will like stop on "depends not found" and be set in depwait
<seb128> didrocks, the builders need to try to build to figure it's a depwait
<didrocks> seb128: indeed, but it really FTBFS there
<didrocks>                libunity-core-4.0-dev (>= 4.8.0),
<didrocks> this is the build-dep
<didrocks> and the fail is on:
<didrocks>  libunity-core-4.0-dev : Depends: libunity-core-4.0-4 (= 4.6.0-0ubuntu4) but it is not going to be installed
<didrocks> and libunity-core-4.0-dev 4.8.0 wasn't built as unity was failing…
<seb128> didrocks, if you have a minute can you check ubuntuone-client-gnome and wave it in main? it's a split of ubuntuone-client source in a new binary
<seb128> didrocks, ok, it handles the "fail to install" in a suboptimal way
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I think that's the only issue in that case
<seb128> didrocks, can be tomorrow morning for ubuntuone-client-gnome
<didrocks> seb128: hum, can do now
<seb128> i.e feel free to go relax
<seb128> didrocks, I've checked it, but since I sponsored I would welcome newing from somebody else
<didrocks> well, it's feature freeze, is such a word exist? :-)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: looking now ;)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, uploaded
<cyphermox> seb128: thanks
<dobey> seb128: thanks again!
 * dobey heads off now
<seb128> dobey, you're welcome!
<didrocks> dobey: seb128: source NEWed in main. Will look at binNEW later
<seb128> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> yw ;)
<seb128> mterry, I'm also using ecryptfs on the box where I get the .Xauthority issue
<seb128> mterry, nice catch, if that's only happening with it that would explain why we get only a few users hitting it
<kirkland> seb128: mterry: i found something weird here with encrypted home and oneiric unity;  I have to drop to a tty login, and THEN login through the display manager
<kirkland> seb128: is this what mterry is hitting?
<seb128> kirkland, yes
<kirkland> seb128: ah, okay
<seb128> kirkland, we think it's a lightdm issue
<seb128> bug #823775
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 823775 in lightdm "Cannot login: could not update ICEauthority file .ICEauthority" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823775
<seb128> kirkland, see comment #9
<kirkland> seb128: hmm, perhaps a race against the ecryptfs mount by pam?
<seb128> kirkland, could be
<seb128> I know we had issues when robert_ancell tried to roll 0.9
<seb128> 0.9.1 was not working on ecryptfs, there was a mount race
<seb128> it worked with 0.9.2 though but robert_ancell never figured why
<seb128> so it's likely the race is still there and we just got lucky somewhat on 0.9.2
<didrocks> dobey: non-empty-dependency_libs-in-la-file in ubuntuone-client-gnome
<kirkland> seb128: what, if anything, does lightdm do different with the pam stack from gdm?
<didrocks> not too much of an issue as there is no dep on it, but would be nice to purge
<seb128> kirkland, that would be a question for robert_ancell next week when he's back from holidays ;-)
<seb128> I don't know enough about lightdm nor pam to say
 * cyphermox -> eod
<seb128> I've just been testing
<seb128> kirkland, mterry: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lightdm-team/lightdm/trunk/revision/1004
<didrocks> seb128: do we need it in main now or can it wait for dobey to fix this?
<seb128> kirkland, mterry: that's how robert_ancell "fixed" the mount race issue for 0.9.3
<seb128> didrocks, it can wait tomorrow, we just wanted it in before ff
<seb128> didrocks, nothing blocks on it
<seb128> didrocks, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: ok, rejecting the binary and opening a bug then :)
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> yw ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-12
<pgraner> Can't login after updates today, getting the Nautilus bar only across the top of the screen...
<jbicha> pgraner: are you sure you have all of Unity? you could try update & dist-upgrading again
<jbicha> or try logging into a different desktop environment; I'm using Gnome Shell at the moment
<pgraner> jbicha, just did it 2 min ago, this has been an ongoing prob since yesterday
<pgraner> was looking for some help from the desktop guys to debug
<jbicha> have you tried seeing if gdm does any better than lightdm?
<jbicha> and are you using a proprietary graphics driver?
<pgraner> jbicha, no all intel
<pgraner> jbicha, gdm is not installed anymore
<jbicha> pgraner: ah, I have intel too, you can install gdm if you like & switch between them with
<jbicha> dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<pgraner> jbicha, not quite what I'm after, this is part of the canonical QA testing and was looking for help as I can rero the bug on demand
<jbicha> right, gdm wouldn't necessarily fix it either
<micahg> intel w/unity greeter to log into Xubuntu works for me
<pgraner> micahg, this is going into unity, I see the launcher draw then flash then the nautilus menu bar draws and nothing else, all the nautilus menus are operative but you can't really do anything
 * micahg can try to log into unity in a minute
<micahg> pgraner: sorry, have a problem upgrading ATM to the latest packages, will need to troubleshoot later
<pgraner> micahg, thx
<jbicha> mdeslaur: are you sure that pkexec doesn't work in a .desktop? it seems to work for me without needing a separate helper
<mdeslaur> jbicha: I couldn't get any suid binary to work from a .desktop file...I even tried setting gedit suid for a test, and it wouldn't start either
<mdeslaur> jbicha: you're trying on oneiric?
<jbicha> mdeslaur: yes, for Synaptic, I removed /usr/bin/pkexec-synaptic, edited the .desktop to just call pkexec synaptic
<jbicha> and ran sudo update-desktop-database
<mdeslaur> jbicha: hmm...let me try again, one sec
<mdeslaur> jbicha: hmm...not working for me...I'm clicking the desktop file in unity, and I'm clicking it in a nautilus window opened to /usr/share/applications and no dice
<mdeslaur> jbicha: how are you launching the desktop file?
<jbicha> mdeslaur: from Gnome Shell's app menu thing
<jbicha> let me try it in Unity though
<jbicha> ok, didn't work in Unity, I'm going to reboot
<jbicha> mdeslaur: ok, it doesn't work after reboot so there must have been some sort of caching going on, never mind
<mdeslaur> jbicha: it's possible that gnome shell doesn't apply the same restrictions as nautilus used to do
<mdeslaur> jbicha: oh, you mean even in gnome shell after a reboot?
<jbicha> oh, wait, let me try one more time; I was using gdm this time which doesn't set the correct $PATH
<jbicha> I should just fix that $PATH bug, but anyway...
<jbicha> ok, it does work in gnome shell even after a reboot, but it doesn't work in Unity
<mdeslaur> jbicha: how about opening a nautilus window to /usr/share/applications and clicking on it?
<jbicha> I did notice that pkexec works differently in Unity, in Unity it is themed, not modal, and gives multiple tries
<mdeslaur> oh! I think gnome-shell implements it's own policykit authentication dialog!
<mdeslaur> that's what's different
<jbicha> and it doesn't work in Nautilus either
<jbicha> I wish pkexec gedit would work so that it could replace gksudo entirely
<mdeslaur> well, you can do something like "pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY gedit"
<mdeslaur> write a little wrapper to do that
<kenvandine> hey DBO...
<DBO> oh no
<kenvandine> DBO, do you by chance know if setting the renderer for a category is just ignored?
<kenvandine> in a lens?
<DBO> no idea
<kenvandine> the gwibber lens used to use the horizonal tile, and trying to set that now it just ignores it...
<kenvandine> ok... i'll beat njpatel down in the morning :)
<DBO> ask neil
<kenvandine> i've got the gwibber lens mostly working against the new libunity :)
<DBO> ive damn near lost my sanity
<kenvandine> me too!
<kenvandine> completely new API landing on FF day!
<DBO> uhm
<DBO> what do you guys expect?
<DBO> seriously
<DBO> you tell us there is a hard freeze
<kenvandine> i know ;)
<DBO> so we land shit in whatever state we must
<kenvandine> but now all the lens authors have to rush to port :)
<DBO> yep
<DBO> well
<DBO> nothing could be done
<DBO> the work was more than could be done sanely
<kenvandine> yeah, it's a huge change
<DBO> have you tried out the alt-tab?
<kenvandine> i think i grok the new stuff though
<kenvandine> yeah!
<kenvandine> i love it!
<DBO> :)
<DBO> Im glad
<kenvandine> love love love love it!
<DBO> any complaints?
<DBO> Im still polishing
<DBO> (i have a branch with blur btw)
<kenvandine> what does it blur? everything else?
<DBO> behind itself
<ajmitch> kenvandine: so you're the person to talk to about what's changed in lenses? :)
<kenvandine> hehe... not really
<kenvandine> i can pretend to know
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> scopes... lenses can chain themselves now
<kenvandine> which is damn cool
 * ajmitch hasn't even looked at what's changed yet
<kenvandine> i just ported the gwibber lens
<kenvandine> mostly
 * ajmitch has a lens that didn't really get 'finished' for natty
<kenvandine> porting is pretty massive
<kenvandine> almost a rewrite... :/
<ajmitch> unity-2d & 3d share the same lens code?
<kenvandine> yes
 * ajmitch only has oneiric in virtualbox at the moment :)
<kenvandine> took me longer to port it than it did when i rewrote it in vala
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> how much of that was due to the documentation not being there yet?
<kenvandine> a fair bit
<kenvandine> but i also changed 80% of the code
<kenvandine> simplified though...
<kenvandine> removed more than i added :)
<kenvandine> which is nice
<ajmitch> that's good
<kenvandine> you can have scopes that feed info into other lenses
<kenvandine> and a lens that aggregates scopes
<kenvandine> etc
<ajmitch> so existing lenses need to be ported, and won't load on oneiric right now?
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> won't even build
 * ajmitch started writing a lens to search LP, in python
<kenvandine> still needs porting ;)
<ajmitch> yep
<kenvandine> that would be a cool lens
<kenvandine> a nice thing now is you don't end up with a bunch of launchers for them
<ajmitch> it was limited, could just look up people, projects & bugs by #
<kenvandine> they are all in the dash
<ajmitch> searching bugs across all projects wasn't supported by the LP API, I need to check that again
<ajmitch> well, any tips on porting are welcome :)
<ajmitch> but I think I'll just need to dive in & do it
<jbicha> yes, I think there were too many launcher items by default in Natty so this helps
<kenvandine> ajmitch, i looked at unity-lens-files as reference
<kenvandine> and
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~njpatel/unity-lens-files/unity-lens-files/+merge/70475
<kenvandine> which is full of noise
<ajmitch> full of s/Place/Lens/
<ajmitch> so all of the model-related code has changed?
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> most of it is just gone now
<kenvandine> you really just deal with the results_model
<ajmitch> I see what you mean about complete rewrite then
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF_> Hey didrocks!
<didrocks> hey RAOF_! how are you?
<RAOF_> Pretty good.  It's almost the weekend!
<RAOF_> Although my system's seen better days.  Feature Freeze has taken its toll.
<RAOF_> Incidentally, could you stop oneconf-query from popping apport up every 5 minutes? :)
<didrocks> RAOF_: urgh, really? do you have a backtrace?
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oneconf/+bug/824844 ?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 824844 in oneconf "oneconf-query crashed with DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.553 was not provided by any .service files" [Undecided,New]
<RAOF_> http://paste2.org/p/1579931
<RAOF_> didrocks, Yeah that one.
<didrocks> hum, why? :/
<RAOF_> The same one that prevents software-centre from doing anything.
<didrocks> there is a service file…
<RAOF_> I'm prepared to bet that there's not a service file providing the name :1.553 :)
<didrocks> RAOF_: so, if you run oneconf-query --update in a terminal, it crashes?
<didrocks> RAOF_: well, I'm using the well-known name
<RAOF_> Yup.
 * didrocks needs to update
<RAOF_> Software-centre and oneconf-service also crash, let me check oneconf-service's backtrace.
<didrocks> maybe ubuntu sso or whatever
<didrocks> RAOF_: can you try to start the daemon?
<didrocks> /usr/share/oneconf/oneconf-service --debug
<RAOF_> http://paste2.org/p/1579939
<didrocks> ahah!
<didrocks> RAOF_: your ~/.cache/oneconf/<id> is empty, isn't it?
<RAOF_> GARGHHIDNOUHOE.
<didrocks> do you have a weird wallpaper? :p
<RAOF_> The new alt-tab is pessimised for alt tabbing between IRC and terminals.
<RAOF_> ~/.cache/oneconf/f65e1b8095aec451664adc810222b3e7 is an empty directory.
<didrocks> ok, it seems it doesn't like your wallpaper :)
<didrocks> what are you using? :)
<RAOF_> The.. thingy.
<RAOF_> Um, one of the standard ones.
<didrocks> aweseome, I bet it's a lying png which is jpeg or the contrary
 * didrocks adds debug, one sec
<RAOF_> Oh, it's the contest one.
<RAOF_> Which is a *set* of images, which changes over time.
<RAOF_> So the setting probably doesn't point to an image at all, it probably points to some XML.
<didrocks> RAOF_: ok, make sense
<didrocks> RAOF_: uno memento, I'll ignore it in that case!
<RAOF_> I see that the design team never feel the need to alt-tab between IRC and a specific terminal, while having multiple terminals open.
<didrocks> RAOF_: I raised the point some weeks ago
<RAOF_> That behaviour must change.
<RAOF_> Gah.  It also doesn't always get stacking/focus right.  Sometimes it the window it raises doesn't have focus.
<didrocks> RAOF_: that was already the case, isn't it?
<didrocks> RAOF_: IIRC, it's a compiz issue
<RAOF_> I don't recall running into it with the classic alt-tab.
<didrocks> sorry, dist-upgrade here, computer slow as here for writing on disk ;)
<RAOF_> Possibly because the new alt-tab is trying to raise two terminals, and give focus to one of them.
<didrocks> I want to change my wallpaper before sending you the patch
<RAOF_> Actually, strike that.
<RAOF_> Compiz *deterministically* gives focus to the terminal *behind* the forground terminal.
<RAOF_> That's suboptimal :)
<lifeless> WIN
<didrocks> RAOF_: time to ping smspillaz? ;)
<lifeless> sorry, did I say that out loud ?
<RAOF_> smspillaz, WE SUMMON YOU!
<RAOF_> That behaviour is no less annoying once you've identified it :/
 * RAOF_ restarts to move this system into the office.
<didrocks> RAOF: http://paste.ubuntu.com/663984/ if you want to try to cure your host :)
<didrocks> RAOF: apply it to /usr/share/oneconf/oneconf/hosts.py of course ;)
<smspillaz> you know, if you ping me, bad things happen
<didrocks> RAOF: FYI, OneConf fix uplaoded, thanks :-)
<jbicha> didrocks: hey if you're not too busy piloting, would you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/ghex/ghex-2.90/+merge/71153
<RAOF_> Man, I'm totally awesome.  Can I get compiz into a state where it won't draw anything but the lowermost window?  Of course I can!
<smspillaz> RAOF_: steps to reproduce ?
<didrocks> RAOF_: in case you didn't get the message I sent there to your evil twin, fix for oneconf is uploaded
 * smspillaz is somewhat flooded with other stuff at the moment
<RAOF_> smspillaz, Seems like enabling a bunch of plugins will do it.
<smspillaz> RAOF_: don't enable plugins while unity is loaded
<smspillaz> bad things will happen
<RAOF_> smspillaz, Given my experience with the most recent compiz upload, I can imagine :)
<RAOF_> smspillaz, Yeah, I've noticed.  But after compiz crashes, restarting it doesn't fix it either.
<smspillaz> RAOF_: exactly, bad things will happen
<smspillaz> unity can't be unloaded
<RAOF_> Ok.  Scratch that bug, then.
<smspillaz> loading other plugins will unload unity
<smspillaz> and then reload it
<RAOF_> But that breaks compiz *across restarts*?
<smspillaz> RAOF_: don't worry, I have a million bugs for nouveau anyways
<smspillaz> RAOF_: if it crashes while its unreparenting windows things get wonky
<didrocks> jbicha: looking, waow dropping a lot of stuff! :)
<RAOF_> That breaks things across *X server restarts*? :)
<smspillaz> RAOF_: sounds like a bug in your applications
<smspillaz> compiz doesn't keep state across X restarts
<RAOF_> Unless the set of plugins I've got loaded breaks compiz.
<smspillaz> post your config ?
<didrocks> jbicha: is debian doing the same change? We generally avoid changing the packaging system if they didn't yet
<RAOF_> What do you need for that?
<smspillaz> to see what plugins you have ?
<RAOF_> smspillaz, Yeah.
<RAOF_> smspillaz, You know what?  How about I file a bug and let the apport hook do that work for me.
<jbicha> didrocks: seb128 is the maintainer, maybe I should ask him? lol
<smspillaz> the chances of me looking at the bug are extremely low
<smspillaz> RAOF_: your bug is valuable and has been added to my queue
<smspillaz> please hold
<didrocks> jbicha: him, I think it's years he didn't update something in debian :-)
<RAOF_> smspillaz, But I'll point you at the logs, which should contain my config, right?\
<smspillaz> yes
<didrocks> jbicha: you should ask on #debian-gnome, try to ping pochu
<didrocks> jbicha: OFTC network
<smspillaz> but like I said, I probably don't have time to look into it
<didrocks> jbicha: otherwise, seems a nice work, you are working on updating nemiver?
<jbicha> didrocks: hmm, you mean seb128 doesn't upload directly to debian these days?
<didrocks> jbicha: debian-changes ML seems to tell so. I think he just append some changes in the debian-gnome vcs
<jbicha> didrocks: nemiver seems up to date
<jbicha> I'll try #debian-gnome
<didrocks> jbicha: does it build against your new package with the ABI bump?
<didrocks> jbicha: when you bump a soname, you have to check rdepends ;)
<jbicha> oh, let me see
<didrocks> otherwise, nemiver will dep on a libray we can't rebuild
<didrocks> and the old binary package will be NBS
<jbicha> right, I assumed there were no depends and forgot to check
<didrocks> maybe a rebuild of nemiver is enough if the API didn't change
<jbicha> upstream was talking like they intentionally wanted people to be able to run the gtk2 & gtk3 versions at the same time
<jbicha> with the 2 different libraries but I think I'd rather avoid that if it's not needed
<didrocks> jbicha: agreed, but that means that nemiver needs to work with gtk3
<jbicha> ah, nemiver's last git commit from 5 days ago is supposed to provide ghex 2.90 compliance
<didrocks> jbicha: should we maybe wait for next nemiver release then? or do you want to take a snapshot?
<jbicha> I guess it depends on how long nemiver will take to do a normal release
<didrocks> jbicha: anyway, I think it's better to avoid having more NBS, if you are ok, I'll pend the ghex sponsor on that
<didrocks> jbicha: next Monday is the next GNOME release, so maybe you will have a tarball there ;)
<didrocks> does it make sense?
<jbicha> didrocks: yes, I agree
<didrocks> jbicha: great, please note that I'm on holidays for the next two weeks, I'm setting the branch as WIP for now. It builds fine and works well though :)
<didrocks> thanks a lot for working on this ;)
<jbicha> didrocks: have a good holiday!
<didrocks> jbicha: hoping that! :-)
<RAOF_> Ok.  unity --reset gets me back to something that actually draws windows, but it seems to have got the stacking code utterly confused.
<RAOF_> Time to restart!
<rodrigo_> morning
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_
<rickspencer3> hey didrocks, rodrigo_ how are you guys this morning?
<rodrigo_> hi didrocks, rickspencer3
<didrocks> good morning rickspencer3! I'm fine thanks :-) you?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I had madelines for breakfast, so really, in the scheme of things, I'm dong pretty well ;)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: ahah, seems pretty easy to satisfy! :)
<RAOF_> What determines the background colour of the new alt-tab switcher?
<RAOF_> Because it can sometimes pick white, and then use white text.
<didrocks> RAOF_: the same code that take it wrong in the dash :)
<didrocks> RAOF_: the green backport is yellow, isn't it?
<RAOF_> The green backport?
<didrocks> background*
<RAOF_> I still don't understand.  My desktop wallpaper is predominantly green, and my dash/alt-tab background is white.
<RAOF_> I have no idea where it picks that colour from, only that it changes every now and then.
<didrocks> RAOF_: I have yellow! :)
<didrocks> RAOF_: I'll ping gord anyway, I have a test case for him :)
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF_> Hey pitti
<didrocks> hey pitti!
<pitti> hey RAOF_, how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: bonjour! travel was alright?
<RAOF_> pitti, Good.  Looking forward to a sleep in tomorrow!
<didrocks> pitti: travel was unsurprising indeed, had to jump from a power plug to another to be able to package unity and all the fuzz, but all went more or less smoothly ;)
<didrocks> pitti: you? how was the train? :)
<pitti> RAOF_: heh, FF took its toll, I guess
<pitti> didrocks: I'm still at the hackfest in Berlin, going back this evening
<pitti> didrocks: nice job!
<RAOF_> Actually, X has been quite civilised this time; all our major stuff landed well before FF.
 * pitti currently downloading 200 MB of nightly updates, including the new unity goodness
 * RAOF_ notes that "goodness" might need some disclaimers.
<didrocks> pitti: oh right! how is it btw? stil good progress? :)
<pitti> didrocks: bit of a setback yesterday; I had a working patch acked by two other people, but David didn't like it, so I need to re-do it now
<pitti> but still good progress
<pitti> last night we went to a nice Fondue dinner with all the guys
<didrocks> oh great!
<pitti> (yeah, while you guys were sweating for FF -- I felt a bit guilty!)
<didrocks> pitti: heh, you entirely deserve some rests ;)
<didrocks> rest*
<rodrigo_> hi pitti
<jbicha> didrocks: I had the bright yellow background briefly, it was horrible
<didrocks> jbicha: well, at least, it picks now the background :) wasn't the case in the tarball
<jbicha> it was like that same crazy gold for the snap feature
<RAOF_> Mmm.  This slightly-brown grey is pretty good.
<didrocks> but I'll definitively ping gord
<RAOF_> Maybe they're just checking to see what colours people protest about? :)
<jbicha> haha, let's try this colour!
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, none of my lenses work since upgrading :(
<chrisccoulson> they're all empty
<RAOF_> The API changed, so everything's broken.
<micahg> chrisccoulson: check scrollback from a couple hours ago :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: empty by default
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: make a search
<didrocks> empty it
<didrocks> should work, isn't it?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, that worked. thanks
<chrisccoulson> that's not by design is it?
<chrisccoulson> also, compiz lost my workspace settings :(
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: no, "known bug in the FF rush"
<chrisccoulson> heh
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: did you --reset?
<chrisccoulson> i understand ;)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, no, i didn't do --reset
<didrocks> waow, concerning…
<chrisccoulson> but my number of workspaces reset back to 4 after the upgrade
<didrocks> nothing changed there
<chrisccoulson> (from 6)
<didrocks> the compiz upload is just about removing the new alt + tab, (and people have to --reset to see it)
<chrisccoulson> oh, nice. we have the new switcher by default now :)
<chrisccoulson> this one is so much nicer than the old one
<RAOF_> chrisccoulson, Use it for a while and you might disagree :(
<RAOF_> Having said that, press the <down> button while alt-tabbing for more fun!
<chrisccoulson> RAOF_ - i found the old one pretty much useless, especially when switching between a browser window and text editor whose contents look the same in a thumbnail ;)
<chrisccoulson> oh, the down arrow is pretty cool
<chrisccoulson> a bit obscure though ;)
<RAOF_> chrisccoulson, Have two terminals and try switching between IRC and one of those terminals.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's a bit of a pain
<RAOF_> For bonus points, make both of those terminals fullscreen
<jbicha> I don't think the down arrow works right with the crazy compiz keyboard shortcuts
<jbicha> I wish the title for all open windows would show in alt-tab, I like to browse verbally & visually at the same time
<chrisccoulson> it's a little confusing that the top-left corner now closes my window rather than opens the dash
<chrisccoulson> that's going to cause some accidents whilst i relearn ;)
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: I wonder if they might revert that if too many people can't handle that behavior changing
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, i'm sure people can handle it, it's just that the learning process is a destructive one ;)
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> how is everybody?
<seb128> how is oneiric? how much did we break yesterday? ;-)
<RAOF_> Lots!
<rickspencer3> hey seb128
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
 * pitti hasn't restarted after this morning's dist-upgrade yet
<seb128> RAOF: excellent, today will not be boring at least! ;-)
<pitti> can I?
<rickspencer3> heh
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> hey rickspencer3 pitti
 * rickspencer3 goes to test on USB key
<seb128> pitti, I will update my 10v first :p
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hacking furiously on g-i and pygobject :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - nice :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, is it normal that the window buttons in the panel are themed incorrectly?
<chrisccoulson> or should i report that? :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, and the workspace switcher animation is broken :(
 * chrisccoulson hugs didrocks
<RAOF_> chrisccoulson, Works here?
<chrisccoulson> i keep bringing you problems ;)
<RAOF_> Bug #825036 and bug #825029 don't work here, though :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 825036 in unity "Switching behaviour to a group is awkward" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825036
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 825029 in unity "When alt-tabbing to an application with multiple windows the focused window is not raised" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825029
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> RAOF_ - my animation appears briefly and then the thumbnails disappear, and the workspaces appear empty
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<seb128> jibel seems to have been on a testing round
<seb128> he filed quite some bugs already
<RAOF_> chrisccoulson, Oh, yeah!  I swung around fast enough to not notice that!
<chrisccoulson> i'll have a look and make sure he didn't already report my bugs
<chrisccoulson> i'm getting quite a list ;)
<rodrigo__> need to run some urgent errands, so will be out for 2 hours or so, hopefully no more than that
<rodrigo__> so, bbl
<jibel> seb128, not testing just using, even if the word "using" is not really appropriate this morning
<seb128> jibel, so seems like I should not upgrade ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo__: ok, see you
<rodrigo__> hey seb128
<rodrigo__> seb128, hi and yes, see you in a bit
<seb128> hey rodrigo__ ;-)
 * rodrigo__ leaves
<seb128> bye
<jibel> seb128, if you use a single workspace, don't switch between apps and your graphics card is not intel, that's fine ;-)
<seb128> jibel, ok
<seb128> well I use several workspaces and applications on intel :p
<seb128> so let's upgrade the 10v first
<RAOF_> Or, alternatively have a really modern intel GPU.
<seb128> I need to get work done today
<seb128> well that box is an i5 and the gpu which comes with it
<RAOF_> (My SandyBridge performance is still perfectly fine)
<seb128> we should force half of dx to work on intel ;-)
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, the launcher keeps appearing under windows
<chrisccoulson> or at least i think that's where it is
<chrisccoulson> the dash seems to appear underneath windows too :/
<RAOF_> Yeah, it's done that for me.
<RAOF_> And alt-tab, too.
<seb128> bouh, trying tb again
<RAOF_> We've got a new and exciting set of stacking bugs.
<seb128> the indicator indicators 204 emails in my unity box where the tb folders list indicates 109
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^ is there any way to get useful infos for such bugs?
<RAOF_> Ah.  I see that unity still punishes those with the temerity to try to change the volume with indicator-sound.
<pitti> RAOF_: you mean that the menu disappears once you click on the slider?
<seb128> it tends to segfault the indicator and the unitypanel with it
<seb128> mvo, hey ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, is update manager packages installation working for you?
<mvo> hey seb128
<didrocks> seb128: let me see, I used dist-upgrade
<jbicha> seb128: update-manager has been broken for me since the apt transition this week
<seb128> jbicha, in which way?
<didrocks> hum, partial upgrade proposed
<seb128> didrocks, btw what would happen to the music lens without a working backend?
<jbicha> clicking to install updates freezes the u-m interface
<seb128> didrocks, I just tend to close the dialog, and do upgrade
<didrocks> seb128: there is a runtime check on banshee
<seb128> jbicha, do you get an apport dialog for aptdaemon?
<didrocks> seb128: and so, the lens deps on banshee
<mvo> jbicha: anything on the terminal when this happens?
<seb128> didrocks, what happens if it's not there?
<didrocks> seb128: hum, which "it"?
<didrocks> unity recommends the music lens
<didrocks> and the music lens deps on banshee
<seb128> yeah, I just did a --no-install--recommends
<seb128> I use rhythmbox
<didrocks> yeah, no music lens for you :)
<seb128> I don't want a mono stack for something I don't use
<seb128> that's fine
<seb128> just don't force mono on me ;-)
<didrocks> we should get a music lens agnostic
<didrocks> and a banshee scope
<didrocks> as well as a rhythmbox scope
<didrocks> seb128: you removed tomboy?
<seb128> didrocks, on my 10v yes
<seb128> didrocks, I don't need mono, it's a slow box with a small disk
<seb128> I don't use it for work
<seb128> just for testing and web browsing
<didrocks> seb128: make sense
<didrocks> you won't be the online one I guess :)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> only one*
 * didrocks needs sleep
<seb128> I was wondering if it would have made sense to have the lens install but just empty if there is no scope for it
<seb128> but I can as well not install the lens
<didrocks> seb128: as long as there is no other scope, I would say no, then separating the packaging and the code to get them separately would make sense
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<seb128> didrocks, btw let me know if you test update-manager
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, just finishing some dpkgish things to keep in a resonable state :)
<didrocks> and then, trying (it launches at least ;))
<jbicha> seb128: mvo: I filed bug 825056
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 825056 in update-manager "[oneiric] Update Manager crashes when trying to install updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825056
<didrocks> ok, the partial upgrade is to remove ntfsprogs
<didrocks> as I don't have any windows partition at home, I can accept that :)
 * didrocks tries update-manager
<seb128> didrocks, no need of partial upgrade, I just try by upgrading one package here
<seb128> didrocks, like dismiss the partial upgrade question
<seb128> right click, uncheck all, click one line, upgrade
<mvo> thanks jbicha that is the same issue as seb128 has, let me try to fix it
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<seb128> jibel, you can go to ccsm, unity and change to static blue
<seb128> blur
<seb128> it workaround the slowness
<seb128> bah the new unity is suckfest
<seb128> it doesn't reveal the launcher with the mouse
<didrocks> hum, Xorg hanged, fun
<didrocks> seb128: hum? it doess there
<didrocks> does*
<seb128> the dash is also to slow to be used
<seb128> it takes like 3 seconds to dislay it or do any change
<didrocks> seb128: suck being on intel? :)
<seb128> well, I changed to static blur in ccsm
<seb128> that works ;-)
<mvo> intel used to be the best, but …
<chrisccoulson> woah, i just opened the dash and the whole thing was white
<didrocks> seb128: confirmed the crash
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<chrisccoulson> and i can't read anything in it
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, there was a race, gord_ did a fix post-release that was supposed to fix it
<jibel> seb128, ok, I'll try. I'm on 2d now, I need some work done this morning.
<seb128> didrocks, mvo says he's looking on it
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, thanks :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it uses your background color to compute its color
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oh, you mean, not white white, but with a white background?
<seb128> if you have a light background (my case) you are screwed
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: already told them on an email…
<seb128> you get yellow with white text for example
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, the dash appeared with a white background and barely readable green text
<chrisccoulson> seb128, my desktop isn't white ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, this one, I told them before the release
<chrisccoulson> it's the standard colours :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> static blur is not the way to go :p
<seb128> I've a dash with a blurred ccsm displayed in it now
<seb128> but I'm on a workspace with only IRC
<jbicha> Unity: putting the blur back in blur
<seb128> the unity panel is also unreadable in dash mode
<gord_> MacSlow, ^^ green text
<didrocks> seb128: I guess that one depends on your color
<didrocks> seb128: but yeah, there are a bunch of color picking issues depending on your theme and wallpaper
<didrocks> in addition to the race
<MacSlow> gord_, seb128: not getting the .json file hm...
<jbicha> several of my dash icons are bleeding too
<seb128> bah, and I typed ccsm in the dash and it keeps spinning and returns nothing
<didrocks> seb128: all keyboard activation is broken, didn't you see my email yesterday? :)
<seb128> didrocks, well it's not keyboard, the entry round thing keep spinning and it never list any icon
<chrisccoulson> gord_, http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/Screenshot%20at%202011-08-12%2009:52:18.png
<didrocks> seb128: so <super>ccsm ?
<seb128> didrocks, ok, half my fault
<seb128> didrocks, I was in the file lens
<didrocks> ah ;)
<didrocks> yeah, it's stateful
<seb128> didrocks, it opens on the previously used lens, not the main one
<didrocks> that's by design
<seb128> didrocks, so it breaks the super-type-enter workflow
<seb128> that's quite an usuability step back
<didrocks> the only thing I'm not sure it's by design is the fact that's the search is different between lenses
<didrocks> (I talked about it on the same email)
<seb128> super-type-enter was quite efficient and is only what i.e gnome-shell is doing
<didrocks> indeed
<seb128> only->also
<didrocks> and +1
<MacSlow> gord_, seb128: wait... the text there isn't drawn via the DashStyle calls
<MacSlow> gord_, is that StaticCairoText?
<seb128> bah
<seb128> they still didn't fix the launcher focus issue...
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well at least you can read the indicators text on your screenshot ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, can you not?
<didrocks> I think it's because of radiancec?
<seb128> could be
<chrisccoulson> seb128, launcher focus issue? like bug 825046 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 825046 in unity "Dash and launcher appear underneath windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825046
<didrocks> seb128: what's the issue for showing the launcher btw, you told you can't make it appear?
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, it doesn't appear with the mouse
<gord_> MacSlow, guess so
<seb128> like I can go on the side or corner as much I want it never shows
<chrisccoulson> seb128, do you have a maximized window?
<didrocks> seb128: if you put it on the left side?
<didrocks> hum
<jbicha> I set my launcher to neverhide for now because I have so much difficulty getting it to show
<didrocks> I don't get that one though :/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, it keeps appearing underneath windows for me
<MacSlow> seb128, chrisccoulson: are you by any chance on an intel-GPU system?
<didrocks> the corner doesn't work anymore, but that's known
<chrisccoulson> seb128, see the bug i quoted above :)
<seb128> MacSlow, yes
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh ok
<jbicha> I'm on intel also
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it's appearing underneath the windows
<MacSlow> seb128, argl
<chrisccoulson> MacSlow, yeah, i'm on intel
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that's not that for me
<seb128> I tried on an empty workspace
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh :/
<seb128> open gedit is small mode, moved it over the launcher so it hides
<MacSlow> seb128, I've heard about weird bugs on intel/mesa recently (notify-osd's opacity... now this green text thing)
<seb128> but no way to get the launcher to show still
<pgraner> seb128, still having login in issues, removing the .ICE authority fixes it, then once I do that and can login I get the Nautilus bar of death across the screen
<MacSlow> seb128, which one does not get if you're on non mesa-drivers
<jbicha> pgraner: is your /home encrypted?
<pgraner> jbicha, yep
<MacSlow> seb128, I'm currently pulling in all updates on my laptop (all intel) to see how much I can replicate this
<seb128> jbicha, he seems by the description that he manages to log in
<MacSlow> seb128, my gut-feelin atm is, that this is a driver-bug
<didrocks> seb128: works there (tried you gedit's stuff)
<seb128> so it's likely unity not starting
<seb128> pgraner, if you go to a vt and type unity while you just get nautilus, does it work?
<seb128> brb need to test new unity on a fresh session
<seb128> re
<didrocks> hum, alt + tab is not showing anything if you go in the window view mode if it's minimized
<seb128> didrocks, nop, doesn't work for me
<didrocks> wb seb128
<seb128> I was on reveal in edge before upgrading if that makes any issue
<didrocks> seb128: do you have edge activation still working in the unity plugin?
<seb128> not reveal on border
<didrocks> hum, let me check
<didrocks> as I unity --reset
<didrocks> but it shouldn't have changed for you
<didrocks> with the way gconf is wokring…
<mvo> jbicha, seb128: thanks, I have a fix for it now
<seb128> mvo, \o/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I get your white screen issue on the 10v
<pgraner> seb128, ok it looks like the unity pkg got removed somehow during one of the updates, it was there 2 days ago (machine has been consistently upgraded) adding the package back in seems to have fixed it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, MacSlow, didrocks: chrisccoulson's screenshot issue is fixed if you change background and bacjk
<seb128> back
<mvo> glatzor: do you mind if I commit http://paste.ubuntu.com/664074/ directly?
<seb128> pgraner, ok
<seb128> didrocks, seems like the bug your tried to get fixed yesterday
<pgraner> seb128, thanks, I didn't even think to see if it was installed... grrrr
<seb128> in some variant
<didrocks> seb128: indeed, already pinged gord_
<seb128> pgraner, you're welcome
<MacSlow> seb128, hm... could be related to subpixel-aa of the text
<seb128> didrocks, edge activation works on the 10v
<seb128> it just don't hide if you move the cursor out of the launcher area
<MacSlow> seb128, if I disable that there should be no color-fringes.
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, changing the background worked here too
<chrisccoulson> i've got the gnome-shell background now ;)
<MacSlow> chrisccoulson, why/how was that part of the dash all white anyway?
<seb128> MacSlow, gord is looking at it
<seb128> MacSlow, it seems to not pick the background color until you change it
<seb128> change it = change the background
<didrocks> it's a race, sometimes, it's fine
<didrocks> and after gord's fix, it looked it worked for me
<didrocks> seems not really doing it for everyone though
<gord> it worked for me too...
<didrocks> seb128: I still have reveal mode "Left"
<seb128> didrocks, well I've that as well in ccsm but I was on edge mode before and that's not working, I tried to tweak, no luck
<jbicha> mvo: thanks, did you see bug 824957 also?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 824957 in update-manager "[gtk3] right-click context menu for links no longer works" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824957
<didrocks> seb128: weird… I trust less and less compiz configuration support…
<seb128> indeed
<glatzor> mvo, go for it :)
<seb128> well any, plently of bugs
<seb128> hey glatzor
<glatzor> hey seb128 !
<seb128> didrocks, another "fun" one is that the dash doesn't fit on the 10v screen
<seb128> so I can't switch lenses
<seb128> the bottom buttons are out of the screen
<mvo> glatzor: thx
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, part of because the fullscreen mode is broken
<didrocks> seb128: as well, try expanding the filter, it won't reorganize the icons
<mvo> jbicha: I check it out next, thanks!
<didrocks> seb128: and if you click on one, it will launch the hidden application underneath
<mvo> jbicha: looks like the unstoppable evfool already fixed the u-m issue :)
<jbicha> ooh, so fast
<mvo> yeah
<mvo> he is not even on irc to recieve my hug :/
<didrocks> mvo: I think you can sponsor it until he receives his hug :)
<didrocks> "blocked on hug" :)
<kiwinote> alex3f: hi! rev 2082 of lp:~kiwinote/software-center/tweaks should fix the traceback of the bug you just reported, however I can't seem to reproduce the sigsev that followed - can you perhaps see whether this (probably won't and shouldn't) indirectly solves the sigsev too?
<alex3f> kiwinote, i'm on it, thanks
<kiwinote> alex3f: fwiw it also seems you don't have an apt-xapian-index ? you can create it with "sudo update-apt-xapian-index && sudo update-software-center"
<alex3f> it's a vanilla install with bzr branch
<alex3f> kiwinote, it kinda works
<alex3f> segfault comes from pango, 0x010ad917 in pango_glyph_string_get_width ()
<MacSlow> seb128, gord, chrisccoulson: I just updated my all intel-laptop and don't get these white-area issues for the dash
<gord> MacSlow, don't worry about that
<seb128> MacSlow, not even on fresh login?
<gord> MacSlow, its a race, happens for some people, not for others
<MacSlow> seb128, got to try... once sec (you mean a fresh user?)
<seb128> MacSlow, no, just restarting your session (in opposite of restarting compiz in a running session)
<seb128> MacSlow, but as gord said it seems to be a race
<MacSlow> seb128, gord: nope... not at all... tried it a few times (for my normal accout and for the guest account)
<MacSlow> not happening
<seb128> gord, MacSlow: bug #811185
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 811185 in libgwibber "drop libgwibber source from archive" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811185
<seb128> ups
<seb128> bug #825091
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 825091 in unity "Unity crashes if you select a gradient as wallpaper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825091
<seb128> gord, MacSlow: ^ you might want to look at this one
<gord> assigned to me
<seb128> gord, thanks
<MacSlow> gord, somehow in the back of my head I think I once ran into a similar issue... but can't atm fully refresh my mind on that
<seb128> pitti, btw I sent an email to ubuntu-devel about the retracers being down so people know what's going on
<alex3f> kiwinote, updated oneiric, segfault does not appear any more
<kiwinote> alex3f: sweet :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ok, i'm getting the same issue with the launcher as you :(
<chrisccoulson> brb
<seb128> chrisccoulson, bug #825096
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 825096 in unity "Launcher cannot be revealed from left edge after using alt-tab" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825096
<chrisccoulson> oh nice, i'm glad to see the favicons work in the firefox menu in unity 2d now :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, thanks
<chrisccoulson> how come the blur and scrolling in unity 2d is so much faster on my machine? :/
<ronoc> mvo, ping
<ronoc> mvo, A bug in i-session has crept in whereby using the method you suggested the service always thinks there is an update available
<ronoc> mvo, i used the same method you used in your python script
<ronoc> it was working two weeks ago but just broke in the last few days
<ronoc> mvo, here is my output from checking for any updates, http://paste.ubuntu.com/664174/
<ronoc> mvo, hence why I think there is an update to fetch
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: bug #825096
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 825096 in unity "Launcher cannot be revealed from left edge after using alt-tab" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825096
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: the unity-2d blur is a native Qt one
<jbicha> ronoc: can the script also return the number of updates, 142 updates available sounds more worrisome than just 5 or 6
<didrocks> oh, should have scrollback before :)
<jbicha> unless you're going for a high score :-)
<mvo> ronoc: oh? could you debug-print the names of the pending updates for me please?
<davmor2> guys is there a secret I don't know to make the launcher appear in oneiric I move the mouse to top left and far left nothing,  the only thing that seems to work is hitting the super key
<davmor2> nevermind seems to be working now it has appeared once
<seb128> read the backlog?
<ronoc> mvo, jbicha this bug is not just on my system it has been widely reported
<ronoc> on i-session
<ronoc> printing names now
<cjwatson> gnome-games 1:3.1.3-0ubuntu1: "Aisleriot was split out of gnome-games into its own module."
<cjwatson> is anyone working on packaging that separate aisleriot?  it's currently in the NBS list
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, ah, ok. thanks
<chrisccoulson> unity-2d + metacity compositing looks just like unity 3d :)
<ogra_> better :P
<chrisccoulson> only without the laggy scrolling in the dash :)
<jbicha> ronoc: yes, the update indicator has been wrong most of the time here too
<ronoc> jbicha, it was working fine when I first released that feature two weeks ago
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, the funniest bit is that it can also do 3d if you want ;)
<ronoc> haven't touched that code since
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, nice :)
<seb128> well it doesn't have the expose, etc
<jbicha> ronoc: I don't know, I thought it was broken almost since it landed but anyway...
<ogra_> (unity-2d works fine with compiz)
<chrisccoulson> can we have the nice alt+tab switcher in unity 2d? :)
<ogra_> iircd that comes from compiz
<chrisccoulson> oh, the thunderbird menu isn't working in 2d though :(
<chrisccoulson> i get empty menus
<chrisccoulson> heh, and now it works
<ogra_> funny, given the firsfox one works
<ogra_> *fire
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's the same code
<chrisccoulson> weird :/
<chrisccoulson> could still be a bug in my extension though ;)
<ogra_> probably a traffic jam on the dbus
<ogra_> send police !
<chrisccoulson> lol
<rodrigo__> police usuallyt makes traffic jams worst, so don't :)
<chrisccoulson> surely you would only need police if there was a riot on the bus?
<ogra_> spanish police ...
<rodrigo_> ogra_, yeah, maybe it's only in spain :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you can't get the alt + tab as the code is wrapped in the unityshell plugin
<ogra_> bah
<rodrigo_> can someone please have a try at building this branch: lp:~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/oneiric/gnome-color-manager/3_1_2_release ?
<rodrigo_> it's failing on undefined symbols from a lib it's being linked to, so I'm out of ideas
<jbicha> reopened bug 812804
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 812804 in lightdm "lightdm asks for password when resuming from suspend even when no one is logged in" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812804
<cdbs> Unity-greeter doesn't work for me, when I have it set, it keeps crashing and crashing on startup
<cdbs> I have to set greeter-theme=unity right?
<jbicha> cdbs: I'd just rm /etc/lightdm and sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm unity-greeter
<jbicha> since it's the default now
<cdbs> okay
<jbicha> I don't know if removing the conf is necessary before reinstalling but it works
 * cdbs runs those commands
<mvo> woah, so it seems like GtkTable in gtk3/glade is pretty much busted but fortunately moving to gtkGrid seems to fix it
<cdbs> I managed to get unity-greeter work, but I get a black background on all sessions
<ronoc> mvo, jbicha,  ok weird g_strv_length was returning 1 when really it should have returned 0, still grappling with glib oddities obviously
<ronoc> the lala.py correctly reports nothing to update
<ronoc> so my C if off
<ronoc> s/if/is
<pobara> hi everyone, I have question: I need to programatically detect if os runs Unity based on gtk2 or gtk3; can this be achieved with gsettings?
<pobara> On Ubuntu 11.10 $ gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.session session-name
<pobara> says 'ubuntu'
<pobara> what does it say on Ubuntu 11.04?
<mvo> ok, thanks ronoc
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<seb128> rodrigo_, is evolution-desktopcouch and desktopcouch working for you in oneiric?
<rodrigo_> seb128, evo-couchdb does work (with system-wide couchdb), not desktopcouch
<rodrigo_> seb128, are you getting unauthrozied errors?
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, how do you set it up with system-wide couchdb?
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, just 'New->Addressbook' from evolution, and select CouchDB and then 'system-wide instance'
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you know if the desktopcouch issue is trcked somewhere?
<rodrigo_> or add a new source pointing to http://127.0.0.1:5984
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, I told chipaca yesterday about it
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you have a bug number?
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, will find one later, after lunch
<rodrigo_> I just talked on irc with chipaca
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, i created a small thunderbird extension to create the desktopcouch addressbook, but i can't actually test that it works ;)
<chrisccoulson> although, i do get the addressbook created
<chrisccoulson> a UI for creating the system couchdb addressbook isn't really required in tb is it?
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, ok, then create a new ESource with a property called "instance" set to "system"
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, have fun
<kenvandine> good morning all!
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, "couchdb_instance" set to "system", sorry
<rodrigo_> ok, out for lunch now for real, bbiab
<kenvandine> seb128, i just realized i forgot to do the magic to update the templates when i uploaded indicator-messages...
<kenvandine> i'll do that today
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, I forgot to do datetime according to version,can you do it as well?
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> didrocks, do you know if libunity ignores setting of renderer?
<kenvandine> that is the only problem i am having now...
<kenvandine> otherwise i think the port is done
<didrocks> kenvandine: already? rocks! :) I think the renderer is hardcoded right now
<kenvandine> :(
<kenvandine> damn!
<didrocks> kenvandine: with all the underlying change, it will soon come back
<kenvandine> ok, i guess i'll upload as is...
<kenvandine> it is better than not working at all :)
<kenvandine> right now it just displays icons and names
<didrocks> kenvandine: agreed :)
<kenvandine> which isn't very useful
<kenvandine> but it runs :)
<didrocks> is it a beautiful icon? :)
<didrocks> and a good name?
<kenvandine> depends on how ugly the user is :)
<didrocks> heh
<kenvandine> avatar
<kenvandine> didrocks, also... i noticed with all the lenses, it doesn't start to get results until you enter something in the search
<kenvandine> so you can't browse until you start a search
<kenvandine> known bug?
<didrocks> kenvandine: known bug pre-release, indeed
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i thought i was missing a signal or something
<kenvandine> then noticed all the lenses do it :)
<didrocks> yeah, you're not alone ;)
<kenvandine> didrocks, my port included quite a bit of copy paste from files
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> once I understood the new architecture a bit, it went fast
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, way less noise at startup
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i want to figure out the multirange filter
<kenvandine> or whatever it is
<seb128> pitti, hey
<seb128> pitti, I don't think we should subscribe the team to bugmail for components
<seb128> especially only for one, it's not consistent and doesn't really make sense
<seb128> pitti, what about using desktop-bugs as we do for the other desktop components?
<pitti> does anyone read/get that?
<seb128> the emails go to a list
<seb128> not sure who reads it, pedro does I think
<seb128> pitti, but that doesn't justify special casing one package
<pitti> *nod*
<seb128> well I mean we still have the issue that if the list is not read, nobody is subscribed to 95% the set
<seb128> it's not realistic to think that we keep up with bugs for things promoted
<seb128> in practice we just don't and there is no way we can
<seb128> we rely on bugs to be raised though qa
<seb128> well I've nothing against the "a team should be subscribed"
<seb128> but in practice it's void, we go a team subscribed but nobody reading bug emails
<mvo> seb128: do you know the state of launchpadintegration for gtk3 ? will this just work?
<seb128> mvo, just work
<mvo> k
<seb128> mvo, we use it in a bunch of python applications
<seb128> gtk3 python
<mvo> do you have a example somewhere, the old code just crashes
<mvo> ahh, nevermind, I think I can work it out from the girf ile
<mvo> heh :) that was simple
<seb128> mvo, sorry didn't notice that, the api didn't change, it's like a one letter change l->L iirc
<mvo> yep
 * davmor2 installs gwibber lens to see how upset I can make kenvandine ;)
<Hedgehog456> Is GNOME Shell functional on Natty yet?
<davmor2> kenvandine: it doesn't work :'( it just opens the dash
<ogra_> you probably need special glasses to make the lens visible ... order at kenvandine for $3.99 a piece ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> davmor2, i am about to upload it
<kenvandine> davmor2, you have the old one :)
<davmor2> kenvandine: Damn I'm t'early
<kenvandine> uploaded :)
<kenvandine> now wait for building/publishing :)
<chrisccoulson> gah, i can't get apt to do anything for me because of a file conflict in some mono packages
<chrisccoulson> it won't let me remove the offending packages
<chrisccoulson> and apt-get install -f just tries to finish installing them
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: it's a postinst script that's broken?
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, file conflicts
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: oh, hrm
<Laney> there was a missing conflicts/replaces
<Laney> use dpkg directly to remove it maybe
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, http://paste.ubuntu.com/664273/
<chrisccoulson> Laney, ok, will try that
<pitti> ok, need to leave for the train in a bit, and network sucks anyway, so waving good bye for now
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: what Laney said
<pitti> I might get back online in the train, but might be spotty
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, it's getting even more broken with dpkg
<pitti> seb128: you don't happen to have time for today's release meeting?
<pitti> totally forgot about that one
<chrisccoulson> i still can't use apt, it just wants to install the stuff i'm removing
<Laney> remove the old webbrowser package
<seb128> pitti, I do have time
<Laney> then you should be able to install the new one
<seb128> pitti, it's in one hour right?
<pitti> seb128: yes
<seb128> chrisccoulson, just dpkg -i --force-all the deb
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it will force overwrite it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, or --force-overwrite
<seb128> pitti, ok, can do
<seb128> pitti, do you update the wiki or should I do that?
<pitti> seb128: merci beaucoup
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ok, i'll try that. apt won't let me upgrade either ;)
<seb128> pitti, de rien ;-)
<pitti> seb128: if you could -- haven't done it yet, and I need to run in 10 mins
<seb128> pitti, ok, I will do it
<seb128> pitti, have a good ride back and w.e
<seb128> pitti, see you on monday ;-)
<seb128> or tuesday rather, monday is a national holiday there
<pitti> thanks, happy weekend everyone!
<seb128> there->here
<pitti> we have a holiday next week as well, not sure when
<pitti> but I'll try to work a bit anyway, my queue is quite full
<didrocks> pitti: enjoy your week-end and see you in two weeks :)
<didrocks> have a safe travel back as well ;)
<pitti> merci!
<dobey> hi pitti
<seb128> dobey, he left to catch his train back from the summit
<seb128> what's up?
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> seb128: just wanted to verify status on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/817133
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 817133 in ubuntu "[needspackaging] ubuntuone-installer needs packaged" [High,In progress]
<dobey> i /think/ it's uploaded and just awaiting archive admin approval now?
<chrisccoulson> wow, launchpad is the biggest consumer of memory in firefox atm
<chrisccoulson> this page is consuming over 90MB - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/810773
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 810773 in thunderbird "Changing font settings are ineffective" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> compared to 18MB for twitter ;)
<seb128> dobey, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+queue
<seb128> dobey, you can check the queue yourself there
<dobey> seb128: ah right, thanks :)
<dobey> hrmm, it's not there :-/
<rodrigo_> seb128, I've got gnoe-contacts packaged (1st pass at least), should I push to an ~ubuntu-desktop branch?
<seb128> rodrigo_, sure
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> the version I've packaged seems a bit broken though, at least for me
<rodrigo_> we need the stuff in git, which seems to be better
<seb128> jjardon said he would ask alex about the status
<seb128> and if we will get a new tarball soon
<didrocks> dobey: can you please rebuild ubuntuone-client against the new libunity?
<dobey> didrocks: we don't link to libunity. we just use the gir
<dobey> didrocks: so if the gir gets updated, it should 'just work', unlesss the API was broken of course :)
<didrocks> dobey: there is a bump in the package name
<didrocks> dobey: in the gir
<didrocks> dobey: so you need to dep on latest one (and check it works of course, your part wasn't changed so should be good)
<dobey> didrocks: oh, the package name changed?
<didrocks> dobey: yeah to 4.0
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> didrocks: will do then, thanks for heads up :)
<didrocks> dobey: yw :-)
<didrocks> dobey: I rebuilt, it seems there is no crashing for now :)
<didrocks> (well, rebuilt to force the new dep)
<dobey> cool
<didrocks> mvo: any objection about making update-manager depends on the new unity gir?
<didrocks> kenvandine: can you take care of gir1.2-dbusmenu-glib-0.4?
<didrocks> kenvandine: it's in the rdepends list as well
<kenvandine> didrocks, sure
<seb128> didrocks, kenvandine: that's a breaks, doesn't need an update (yeah rdepends if confusing)
<didrocks> ah ok, one less then! :)
<didrocks> so, it's all on dobey and mvo now :-)
<kenvandine> oh, woot :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: [done], was it so hard? :-)
 * kenvandine loves that :)
<mvo> didrocks: its optional in u-m, its will work without problems without it
<didrocks> mvo: indeed, but they can't be installed together, so can be stuck on ugprade, isn't it?
<didrocks> gir 3.0 and 4.0
<didrocks> mvo: I see you have another pending change in update-manager, do you want me to push that?
<mvo> didrocks: its just 3 -> 4 ?
<didrocks> mvo: yeah, if you want to go for it… ;)
<didrocks> works with progress bar in the launcher, normally, only the lens part has changed
<mvo> didrocks: yeah, I have one other fix pending, I upload it now
<didrocks> excellent, thanks :)
<mvo> upload …
<didrocks> thx!
<dobey> didrocks: uploaded.
<didrocks> dobey: excellent, thanks! :)
 * didrocks waves good evening
<didrocks> have a good week-end everyone and see you in two weeks!
<rodrigo_> I'm also out for a bit, have a good week-end!
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks, you as well
<dobey> kenvandine, mterry: want to be a sponsor? :)
<mterry> dobey, sure
<dobey> mterry: kenvandine grabbed it i think, but thanks
<mterry> not checking IRC wins again
<dobey> heh
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> finishing something else first
<kenvandine> but it is next in line :)
<kenvandine> dobey, the diff is pretty big
<kenvandine> dobey, massive diff and only one changelog entry...
<dobey> kenvandine: yeah, most of the diff we're not actually installing yet. it just happens to be in trunk/tarball, because we need it for windows :)
<dobey> kenvandine: welcome to the world of cross-platform development :-/
<kenvandine> ok
<dobey> kenvandine: the silly qt _rc.py files are the worst, because they're byte-compiled python that would still be totally unreadable otherwise :(
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-14
<cjwatson> Sweetshark: is there any chance of a libreoffice upload to oneiric at some point to rebuild it against libssl1.0.0?
<cjwatson> Sweetshark: I'm kind of reluctant to do a rebuild-only upload of such a large package just for that, but libssl0.9.8 is worth three-quarters of a megabyte or so on the CD image and libreoffice is one of the last users of it in main
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-06
<desrt> jhansonxi: it's not possible to do keyfile-based settings per-user
<jhansonxi> desrt: Annoying.  It was possible with gconf and gconf-tool.
<smspillaz> desrt: of course :)
<smspillaz> desrt: I guess the larger issue here is that gobject is an API that favors stealing :)
<desrt> jhansonxi: if you want to talk about gconf-tool and keyfiles, the dconf commandline tool also supports loading from keyfiles
<desrt> jhansonxi: i was under the impression that you were looking for a just-drop-a-file solution (where the file in question is not a shellscript named ".profile")
<jhansonxi> desrt: I was just looking for an existing implementation.  I'll examine dconf.  Would be helpful if dconf had a man page (bug #950154).
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 950154 in d-conf "dconf-tools package provides no help, no manpage, no icon for dconf-editor menu item" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950154
<desrt> ubot2: matthias clasen wrote a manpage recently and i plan on merging it this evening
<ubot2> desrt: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<desrt> erm.  jhansonxi, i mean :)
<didrocks> good morning
<jasoncwarner_> morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey jasoncwarner_
<jasoncwarner_> hey didrocks & popey...are we going to get a unity release today?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: not today, but they are doing it this week (freeze today)
<didrocks> apparently, PS already planned for feature freeze exception (a lot)
<didrocks> I asked popey to come with a wiki page about them
<didrocks> planned release date
<didrocks> risk
<didrocks> and so on
<didrocks> didn't get the answers on that yet
<didrocks> I warned PS once again that FFE are *exceptions* and they are not granted to get one
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: sorry, lost my connection there for a second
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: thanks...let me know when you get the wiki page.
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: I'll keep you posted
<didrocks> grrr, why my external monitor isn't recognized at its native resolution
<didrocks> let me reboot
<didrocks> I think I'll need a xorg guy
<didrocks> ah finally got it :)
<Laney> morning
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> Laney: I'm fine, thanks, yourself?
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> hey Laney, didrocks
<Laney> yeah great thanks - was away for most of last week doing some volunteering, which involved sleeping in a hammock
<Laney> the bed was good last night ;-)
<jasoncwarner_> hey Laney, hey seb128 happy monday!
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, hey, happy monday evening! ;-)
<jasoncwarner_> sure is!
<seb128> Laney, hehe, I can imagine ... did you have good weather?
<Laney> those crazy future people!
<Laney> seb128: mixed, but mostly good yeah
<didrocks> hey seb128
<Laney> we were taking tents down, so the rain was annoying there
<Laney> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/539108_10151971665345643_396612420_n.jpg for example :-)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson!
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine, thanks, what about yourself? did you manage to get any sleep?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i had a fairly busy weekend. but jo is going to visit her parents today with ruby and maisie, and staying overnight. which means - sleep!! :-)
<didrocks> heh, good! try to enjoy it as much as possible :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, good thanks. how are you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<Laney> oh cool, we got new dbus!
<mlankhorst> hahaahha
<mlankhorst> If you are reading this book and flipping out at every third sentence because you feel I'm insulting your intelligence, then I have three points of advice for you:
<mlankhorst>     Stop reading my book. I didn't write it for you. I wrote it for people who don't already know everything.
<mlankhorst>     Empty before you fill. You will have a hard time learning from someone with more knowledge if you already know everything.
<mlankhorst>     Go learn Lisp. I hear people who know everything really like Lisp.
<mlankhorst> :D
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: popey is out this week, so I guess we'll have to wait one additional week to get the list of features that are yet to come
<cyphermox> morning
<kenvandine> good morning cyphermox
<cyphermox> hey kenvandine, how are you?
<kenvandine> good
<kenvandine> and you?
<seiflotfy> what is robs name?
<cyphermox> not bad
<seiflotfy> rob ancell
<larsu> seiflotfy, robert_ancell, but I think he's on vacation this week
<seiflotfy> hi larsu
<larsu> hi :)
<bcurtiswx> good morning
<seb128> seiflotfy, what larsu said, he's robert_ancell and he's off this week
<seb128> bcurtiswx, hey
<bcurtiswx> hi seb128
<seiflotfy> ok where is thumper
<bcurtiswx> how was GUADEC
<seb128> very good
<kenvandine> seiflotfy, probably sleeping
<seb128> seiflotfy, sleeping I guess, it's past midnight in NZ
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, how are you?
<kenvandine> seb128, i have 2 more packages coming your way!
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> and you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<bcurtiswx> hey kenvandine, i saw a guy at friendly's yesterday that looks a lot like you. Small world dude..
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> i have been told that quite a few times...
<kenvandine> :-D
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine: the first human cloning success story.
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, and what a fine specimen for the first success
<bcurtiswx> don't get too ahead of yourself now... ;)
<seb128> mterry, hey
<mterry> seb128, hi
<seb128> didrocks, mterry, cyphermox: do you have experience making "make check" run under xfvb,dbus-launch?
<seb128> do you have anything better than "making a wrapper script and calling that"?
<cyphermox> seb128: in NM I run it in dbus-test-runner IIRC
<seb128> not sure why "xvfb-run make check" doesn't work
<mterry> seb128, yeah that usually works fine for me
<mterry> seb128, what kind of errors?
<cyphermox> seb128: in NM; I use override_dh_auto_test:\n\tdbus-test-runner -t dh_auto_test
<didrocks> seb128: dbus-test-runner is wrapping this up for you normally
<seb128> mterry, cyphermox: it still complains it can't find X11, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1132510/
<cyphermox> ah yes
<mterry> seb128, with xvfb-run?  Something must be stripping the env
<seb128> mterry, I did
<seb128> override_dh_auto_test:
<seb128>     xfvb-run make test
<seb128>  
<seb128> but maybe that's not a good way to do it
<cyphermox> that should be working fine though
<didrocks> indeed, this should work
<seb128> that's libsecret from quantal
<cyphermox> seb128: try dbus-test-runner -t make -p check in override_dh_auto_test :) sorry for being so insistent, but I know this works; though it adds a build-dep.
<kenvandine> that's handy
<seb128> cyphermox, hum, test fails and no useful output
<cyphermox> wow
<cyphermox> seb128: you mean the test or running the test?
<seb128> task-0:   /value/to-password:                                                  FAIL
<seb128> task-0: GTester: last random seed: R02S322e69ce258b9d35eb7bd3fb9aa01bd2
<seb128> but it seems to eat stdout or stderr
<seb128> so I don't know what the issue
<seb128> oh, that was a real bug, with that one fixed I get
<seb128> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<seb128> ERROR:test-prompt.c:47:setup: assertion failed (error == NULL): Error sending credentials: Error sending message: Operation not permitted (g-io-error-quark, 14)
<seb128> task-0:   /prompt/run:                                                         FAIL
<cyphermox> weird. i didn't expect there would be any kind of security policy there, unless it's set after by make check somehow
<seb128> dunno, running it manually works
<cyphermox> seb128: does it use the system or session bus?
<seb128> cyphermox, session
<seb128> libsecret/tests/mock/service.py", line 480, in __init__
<seb128>     bus = dbus.SessionBus()
<cyphermox> no idea.. so far that has been a great way to test things that required dbus
<cyphermox> I'm using it in the eds autopkgtest as well
<cyphermox> speaking of EDS... another soname change :)
<cyphermox> I'm updating eds to 3.5.5 so that evolution-ews can be taken off the nbs list as well
<kenvandine> mterry, new MIR whenever you have a chance to look, bug 1033614
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1033614 in libunity-webapps "[MIR] libunity-webapps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033614
<kenvandine> tests run and all :)
<mterry> kenvandine, yay  :)
<kenvandine> now i need to go back and fix more of the online-accounts ones :)
<seb128> ok, I give up on running tests during the build
<seb128> that's harder than it should be
<seb128> I will wait for pitti to be back from holidays
<kenvandine> seb128, i know!
<kenvandine> signond is going to suck
<kenvandine> which is why i wanted to wait for mardy to get back and rewrite some of the test stuff
<kenvandine> mterry, libaccounts-qt tests enabled
<mterry> ok
<seb128> *whining*
<seb128> why other manage to enable their tests :p
<kenvandine> seb128, so what is the latest failure you're getting?
<seb128> kenvandine, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1133193/
<seb128> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply
<seb128> "ERROR:test-prompt.c:47:setup: assertion failed (error == NULL): Error sending credentials: Error sending message: Operation not permitted"
<kenvandine> seb128, i haven't seen that before
<seb128> it's weird, the call that fails is "bus = dbus.SessionBus()"
<seb128> it happens when running make check under fakeroot
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-07
<Sinusoidal> I just came here to say I tried Linux for the first time and unity sucks hard. Windows 7 blows it out of the water
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> anyone on quantal: can you lock your screen with ctrl + alt + L ?
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: yes, I can
<jasoncwarner_> I am upto date as well
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: ok, should be a local issue then, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks
<didrocks> taking gnome-desktop3
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for doing updates!
<didrocks> seb128: no worry ;) hey!
<seb128> didrocks, hey ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: it's meeting report reminder day
<seb128> didrocks, oh, right, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, it has been quiet this morning here :p I just finished replying to whoopsie discussions on -release so I figured I would say hi on IRC ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: heh, yeah, it's kind of quiet :)
<didrocks> hum, weird FTBFS on gnome-desktop3 (real issue this time), it builds successfully locally, time for pbuilder…
<seb128> did I say before that I hate webkit?
<seb128> "offlineasm: Parsing ../Source/JavaScriptCore/llint/LowLevelInterpreter.asm and Programs/LLIntOffsetsExtractor and creating assembly file DerivedSources/JavaScriptCore/LLIntAssembly.h.
<seb128> 	from ../Source/JavaScriptCore/offlineasm/asm.rb:208:in `<main>'"
<seb128> wth?
<didrocks> never heard you telling about it :)
<didrocks> ah, at least, getting the same issue on a pbuilder
<chrisccoulson> oh, i didn't realize you liked webkit so much seb128?
<chrisccoulson> <seb128> did I say before that I love webkit?
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you are looking for new challenges I can see! ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. i got our tb contacts thing working with the new eds now :)
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<chrisccoulson> i may as well try and implement some of the missing features whilst i'm working on it now ;)
<seb128_> stupid wifi
<seb128_> chrisccoulson, I was saying, since you have experience with those eds changes you can probably help porting stuff ;-)
 * seb128_ hides again
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<chrisccoulson> what else needs porting?
<seb128_> chrisccoulson, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html
<chrisccoulson> what does ubuntuone-client use eds for?
<seb128_> nautilus/contacts-view.h
<seb128_> hum
<seb128_> they have a contact picker apparently in their nautilus integration
<seb128_> I wonder if that's actually used, I never saw the ui
<seb128> didrocks 1 - 2 gnome-desktop3 ;-)
<Sinusoidal> can we kill off that side bar panel
<didrocks> seb128: it's really sneaky, indeed ;)
<chrisccoulson> mmm, just had a big delivery of beer
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you order it or is somebody being nice with you? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, i ordered it ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: now that you are drunk, I have some thunderbird question for you :)
<chrisccoulson> oh no
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, got another tactical nuclear pingouin? :p
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: so, I have a folder which is marked with 4 unread items, for a few days
<chrisccoulson> seb128, heh, not this time ;)
<didrocks> when clicking on it, nothing happens, no new email
<chrisccoulson> :(
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: any idea how to debug this?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, what happens if you right click on the folder, open the properties dialog and run "Repair Folder"?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: let me try this
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: it worked \o/
<didrocks> so the local index was damaged?
<chrisccoulson> i guess so. i'm not sure why that happens though :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: another quite related question: it's frustating when you are going offline that you don't get your emails in the new folders available, even if you stayed beforehand connected for an hour
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: there is no way to tell thunderbird "please make the emails available offline and download them"?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, if you go in to the account settings, select "Synchronization & Storage", open the Advanced dialog, are all of the folders checked?
<didrocks> is it the File -> synchronise option?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, they are all checked
<didrocks> but I clearly see it retrieves the emails only when I click on a folder
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i guess that's related to the fact that the folder is not included new mail checking
<chrisccoulson> you can fix that in the per-folder properties
<didrocks> hum, on the global setting, I did the "new mail checking" option
<chrisccoulson> but there's nowhere in the UI yet to apply that to the whole account :(
<chrisccoulson> oh, which setting was that?
<didrocks> like please check every folder
<didrocks> the one you made me checking in the about:flags or similar
<chrisccoulson> ah, maybe that doesn't work as i expected
<chrisccoulson> i'll have to check
<didrocks> to sum up:
<didrocks> - I see that there are new emails available on all my folders (great!) with that option enabled
<didrocks> - however, the emails themselves are not downloaded (and so not available offline), I need to click on the folder to get them retrieved
<chrisccoulson> ah, i understand now
<didrocks> hope that makes sense :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<didrocks> last thing and I'll stop bothering you :)
<chrisccoulson> i'd need to spend some time looking at it to figure it out though :)
<didrocks> I noticed that the "quick filter" button is dismissed regularly
<didrocks> at first, I thought it was me triggering a shortcut without seeing that
<didrocks> but then seb128 confirmed last week
<didrocks> can be at each thunderbird update, I didn't notice that
<didrocks> as it's the only place where there is the effective search box, it's quite annoying :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, i've not noticed that before. i always keep it hidden to avoid clutter
<didrocks> did you notice that? what can remove this user personal pref?
<didrocks> it's good though! you can *search* ;)
<didrocks> more seriously, it seems that this settings is reset regularly (don't have a pattern though, but still happens ~ once a week/every 2 weeks
<didrocks> really smeel like at each thunderbird update :)
<didrocks> smell*
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, i summon it with ctrl+shift+k :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: my head is exploding already with shortcut!
<chrisccoulson> heh
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: can you keep on eye on this to confirm on next update please?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sure
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> it's minor, but still annoying
<didrocks> oh also, I have the "chat" button
<didrocks> did I install anything by mistake?
 * didrocks goes out for a run
<seb128> hate hate hate tb
<seb128> the damn thing is useless to reply to email when trying to quote parts, I'm glad I don't do that often
<seb128> it keeps dropping the formatting and the color bars on the side, it's driving me crazy
<seb128> you can't delete 5 lines in a 8 lines paragraph, it just puts the 3 remaining ones in one line and drop the quoting
<seb128> chrisccoulson, http://ubuntuone.com/6WyB0k2I1pTmgeQoO2T3CK
<seb128> chrisccoulson, am I doing anything wrong there?
<seb128> can somebody explain me how to format things in there ;)
<Sweetshark> seb128: mutt wins!
 * Sweetshark seems to be a lot closer to having solved bug 1017125. However it suggests that boost::unordered_multimap<> is broken on quantal, so I dont know if I should be happy about that.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1017125 in libreoffice "LibreOffice crash in xmloff.Impress.XMLContentImporter::com::sun::star::document::XImporter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017125
<didrocks> seb128: having the same experience here (never with gmail btw)
<seb128> Laney, thanks for the gtk update, please announce on the channel updates you work on in new GNOME days like that though
<seb128> Laney, I was about to start on gtk ;-)
<seb128> Laney, version takes 1.5 hours to run atm which is not reactive enough to avoid duplication in busy days
<seb128>  
<seb128> doing telepathy-glib update
<Laney> seb128: oh, sorry, I thought filling the bug was enough
<seb128> Laney, it usually is, but as said the roundtrip is some hours and on busy days where we are several to tackle updates it doesn't hurt to mention it there as well
<seb128> Laney, will you do glib? ;-)
<Laney> yeah I suppose I can do that in exp
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<jbicha> seb128: would you like to sponsor clutter-1.0 for me? http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbicha/clutter-1.0/
<jbicha> for some reason, clutter* isn't in the desktop set any more http://people.canonical.com/~stgraber/package_sets/quantal/ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> jbicha, hey, can do
<seb128> grrrr webkit
<seb128> srly, http://trac.webkit.org/browser/trunk/Tools/gtk/patches/make-3.82-arg-list-length.patch
<seb128> needs to patch make to not run into a "execvp: /bin/bash: Argument list too long"
<kenvandine> seb128, good times!
<seb128> kenvandine, you said you wanted to maintain webkit right?
 * kenvandine sips coffee quietly
<seb128> hehe
<didrocks> I saw him volonteering
 * kenvandine had to patch generated xml for chromium... i don't want to hear about it :-p
<Sweetshark> seb128: *cough* http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/core/tree/solenv/gbuild/Tempfile.mk
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<Sweetshark> HAVE_GNUMAKE_FILE_FUNC is only in our (LibreOffice) own make build. AFAIK the patch has been submitted to upstream, but responsiveness there was like punching a bag of sand.
<seb128> Sweetshark, do you have the bug reference?
<Sweetshark> seb128: BoD call right now,sorry
<Sweetshark> seb128: ah, ups. call is in one hour
<seb128> bah
<seb128> $ fakeroot dbus-launch dbus-monitor
<seb128> Failed to open connection to session bus: Did not receive a reply.
<seb128>  
<seb128> does anyone know how to workaround that?
<smartboyhw> Hi.
<seb128> smartboyhw, hey
<smartboyhw> Hi!
<smartboyhw> How are you guys doing?
<seb128> good, you?
<smartboyhw> What can I do for the Desktop team?
<seb128> Sweetshark, btw how is the unity-menus work for libreoffice going? your work items are flat...
<seb128> smartboyhw, what things would you be interested working on?
<smartboyhw> Anything????!?!!?!
<smartboyhw> seb128: Hopefully I can do the testing works...
<seb128> there are plenty of things to do around, package updates, bugs fixing, translations, bug triage, testing, ...
<smartboyhw> I'm in Bugsquad...
<smartboyhw> Did some translation, also in QA Team testing things...
<Sweetshark> seb128: Ill forward you the status.
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<seb128> smartboyhw, bug triaging and testing of what issues are fixed in current version is appreciated ;-)
<smartboyhw> OK, give me a bug...:)
<Sweetshark> seb128: workitems are flat because boost broke libreoffice and it was a pain to debug.
<seb128> Sweetshark, lot of those are also bugs from the menus
<seb128> smartboyhw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/~desktop-bugs/+packagebugs
<smartboyhw> ?
<smartboyhw> Can I apply to join the Launchpad team?
<Sweetshark> seb128: status.ubuntu.com is lying to you there. that are all the bugs that shall be fixed with the reimplementation. it makes no sense to track them individiually.
<Sweetshark> (as we are not incrementally fixing the old stuff)
<seb128> Sweetshark, status doesn't "lie", it just list what you set up to track
<seb128> Sweetshark, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-libreoffice-lo-menubar-polish
<smartboyhw> Someone answer my question in time?
<seb128> Sweetshark, see "Related bugs"
<seb128> smartboyhw, what team? the bugsquad? ask on #ubuntu-bugs
<smartboyhw> "Ubuntu Desktop Bugs Team"
<Sweetshark> seb128: well, they will either all be fixed when we replace the old impl with the new one or not if we dont. thus status.ubuntu.coms assumption of a nice linear progression is wrong here.
<seb128> smartboyhw, it's an open team, feel free to subscribe
<seb128> Sweetshark, well, are we tracking that the new implementation doesn't have those issues?
<Sweetshark> seb128: we can only start that once the new implementation is in a state that I can test something ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, how far from there are we? ff is in 2 weeks...
<smartboyhw> No, It is a moderated team.
<Sweetshark> seb128: see ollis mail. its tight.
<smartboyhw> seb128: See my moderated team thing?
<seb128> smartboyhw, yes, apply and I will ack you
<smartboyhw> Don't ack me.
<smartboyhw> Let me in.
<seb128> didrocks, kenvandine, mterry, Sweetshark, tkamppeter, Laney, mlankhorst, cyphermox: the meeting time is in 5 min if you have any topic to add, please update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-08-07 (if you didn't do it yet) with what you did as well, thanks
<smartboyhw> Wow, I am  going to attend this.
<smartboyhw> Is it in #ubuntu-meeting?
<mterry> smartboyhw, just here
<smartboyhw> OK.
<mterry> smartboyhw, but we often skip it for lack of agenda items needing discussion.  But if you have questions or some such?
<smartboyhw> Looking at the agenda
<smartboyhw> NOTHING!?!?!?!??!!!!?!!?
 * smartboyhw thinks that the agenda is BULLS**T.
<smartboyhw> Sorry.
<cyphermox> smartboyhw: feel free to bring up agenda items in here, we can discuss them and see if it's something we should add to the agenda for the meeting
<smartboyhw> So will you guys still have your meetings?
<mlankhorst> seb128: nothing here, nouveau is angry at me :)
<cyphermox> seb128: I added some of what I did :)
<kenvandine> smartboyhw, we always gather in case there are topics
<mterry> smartboyhw, UDS is where we set up an agenda for 6 months in advance.  These meetings are just for anything that comes up that needs discussion, which is rare
<seb128> mterry, hey, feeling better today?
<kenvandine> but we talk all the time :)
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<smartboyhw> cyphermox: No.
<mterry> seb128, enough to do some work
<mlankhorst> but I think i915 likes me so I may send out the crap I have..
 * seb128 hugs mterry
<smartboyhw> I'm a newbie, I need to learn to the Desktop team.
<mterry> welcome  :)
<seb128> mterry, I guess I can't get the flu over internet ;-)
<mterry> seb128, heh  :)
<kenvandine> haha
<smartboyhw> What's this team? https://launchpad.net/~desktop-packages
<cyphermox> yay for not FoE not yet being invented!
<kenvandine> mterry, 2 of my kids are sick... i am doomed
<seb128> smartboyhw, it's writing on the page, "Team which is being use to track all the desktop packages."
<cyphermox> I started being sick two weeks ago, I'm now well but still coughing... yet it's summer!
<smartboyhw> Yep, but it only has quite a few people...
<mterry> smartboyhw, yeah, just for QA reports and such I think
<seb128> ok, so who has a topic?
<smartboyhw> YEAH! QA!
<seb128> do update your work items btw ;-)
<cyphermox> smartboyhw: compare with ~desktop-bugs which is a superset of the ~desktop-packages team, that one has a lot of people, and serves to get the bug reports for desktop packages
<smartboyhw> I'm in ~desktop-bugs.
<kenvandine> mterry, i just uploaded signond with fixed tests :)
<mterry> kenvandine, nice
<kenvandine> the last two are going to be hard
<kenvandine> can't be fixed without getting all the keyring bits mocked out
<Laney> seb128: care to copy gtk to release?
<kenvandine> which they'll do... but not this week
<smartboyhw> o/
<cyphermox> kenvandine: signond? sorry, I didn't follow what that was for :)
<kenvandine> it's ubuntu online accounts
<smartboyhw> Why did hggdh quit?
<seb128> Laney, done
<mterry> kenvandine, well, if it's going to be time consuming and it's the only blocker, we can spin that off to a separate bug with a milestone on beta and clear these guys to go into main for testing.  I think that'd be better for them in the long term
<Laney> \o/
<mterry> kenvandine, with the understanding that spinning off to a separate bug does not diminish the importance  :)
<mterry> I'll add a comment as such
<kenvandine> mterry, thanks!
<smartboyhw> When is normally the length of a meeting?
<kenvandine> smartboyhw, varies, depending on how much we have to talk about
<cyphermox> smartboyhw: not long at all if there are no agenda items
<smartboyhw> Well, I guess this meeting will end soon, though I don't know.
<kenvandine> smartboyhw, i think it is over :)
<smartboyhw> Oh...
<mterry> smartboyhw, but we're always here anyway if there are questions or comments
<smartboyhw> Well, I'll be back in a few minutes, I think...
<seiflotfy> alecu: ping
<alecu> seiflotfy: hi!
<mterry> kenvandine, eh, looking at the MIR bug again, the security team is the real limiting reagent here.  If they clear the bugs, but we're still waiting on tests, we can do the split out thing.  But no need yet I guess
<Sweetshark> seb128: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/contrib/dev-tools/commit/make-3.82-gbuild?id=75c7ee67633fac25b0fb70bc96b6df31c2a450e6 <- the file function for make seems to be in their next release, we only backported it.
<kenvandine> mterry, well i hope they approve them before we get the tests fixed... mardy is out until next week
<seiflotfy> alecu: the issue with u1 pushing to many events into zeitgeist, did we fix that yet?
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<alecu> seiflotfy: afaik, u1 still logs the same as before, but zg stopped doing FTS of events coming from u1.
<alecu> seiflotfy: let me fwd the summary of what we discussed at the time with michal
<smartboyhw> Bye, I need to go to sleep.
<seiflotfy> alecu: i would like to reduce the amount of stuff logged by U1
<seiflotfy> seems to me that we are getting events even if nothing in the file is changed
<seiflotfy> just telling us the file was checked but nothing changed
<seiflotfy> i think we need to log if
<seiflotfy> 1) file or folder was changed
<seiflotfy> 2) file or folder was created
<seiflotfy> 3) file or folder was deleted
<alecu> seiflotfy: only locally or remotely too?
<seiflotfy> both
<alecu> seiflotfy: then that's what should be logged right now.
<alecu> seiflotfy: with what kind of files are you getting events when nothing has changed?
<seiflotfy> alecu: wait just remote
<seiflotfy> anything happening locally is already logged by zeitgeist
<alecu> seiflotfy: hmmmm...
<seiflotfy> mhr3: ^
<alecu> seiflotfy: well, what u1 is currently doing is logging into zeitgeist the actions it takes as a result of what the user has done.
<alecu> seiflotfy: so, if the user saves a file, u1 will log that as a result of that file being saved, u1 has copied it into the cloud.
<seiflotfy> why is it logging the actions it takes
<seiflotfy> hmmmmmmmm
<seiflotfy> does it refer to it later again?
<alecu> seiflotfy: and when a file is modified on some other computer, and the content in the cloud changes, u1 will locally log that it has downloaded the new contents to the local file.
<alecu> seiflotfy: right now we are not referring to it at any point later.
<alecu> seiflotfy: we planned to use those to show aggregate info, but we ended up doing it differently.
<alecu> seiflotfy: so, right now the zg module of u1 is only used to store that info. The user may find it useful to know what files u1 has been syncing as a result of his actions.
<alecu> seiflotfy: so, I seriously think we (both teams) should decide if this is making sense, or if it's just using cpu and db storage for no useful benefit.
<seiflotfy> there is a benefit for knowing remote things that happen
<seiflotfy> since it will allow searching them
<seiflotfy> but local things are then logged twice
<seiflotfy> so i prefer only having remote stuff in zeitgeist
<alecu> right
<seiflotfy> the remote stuff is badass actually
<seiflotfy> :D
<alecu> lol
<seiflotfy> alecu: so can we work on this before the release if possible?
<seiflotfy> 	brb
<alecu> seiflotfy: you are talking about 13.04, right? :-)
<mhr3> alecu, what i dont like is that when u1 pushes an event about remote file being updated, you really have no metadata of what caused that, zg tries very hard to differentiate between user actions and system actions, and this metadata is just missing
<mhr3> imo without this the data is useless for us (for the use-cases of showing users the relevant stuff)
<seiflotfy> mhr3: huh
<seiflotfy> ?
<seiflotfy> which data?
<seb128> "ar: .libs/libWebCore.a: File truncated"
<seb128> gnagnagna webkit gna
<seb128> WTH
<mlankhorst> seb128: out of disk space?
<seb128> mlankhorst, could be, it's on a ppa, hard to say
<chrisccoulson> seb128 ;)
<chrisccoulson> you love it!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no I don't :p
<chrisccoulson> heh
<ogra_> seb128, you know, thats like an arranged marriage ... love will grow over time :P
 * didrocks waves good night
<didrocks> and good luck seb128 :)
<robru> desrt, you around?
<desrt> robru: yup
<robru> oh hey
<desrt> how can i help?
<robru> I'm getting bitten by an intltool bug, I think it was you that wrote the fix for it, but it seems that the fix was either incomplete or has regressed.
<robru> let me find the bug, one sec.
<desrt> something about gsettings?
<robru> no, the app menu. bug 923841
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 923841 in intltool "intltool glade support doesn't work with menus" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923841
<desrt> ah.  i forgot about that one.
<robru> So I have intltool 0.50.2-2 on quantal, and as far as I can tell that contains your fix.
<robru> and I've reviewed your fix and it *looks good* to me
<robru> but yet somehow I am still experiencing the problem!
<desrt> did you list the file with the correct type in the POTFILES.in?
<desrt> i think you have to include some magic like [type: gettext/glade] path/to/file.ui
<robru> Yes!
<desrt> hmm
<desrt> i'm out of ideas :)
<robru> https://github.com/robru/gottengeography/blob/master/po/POTFILES.in
<desrt> oh
<desrt> you're going to love this
<desrt> intltool requires it to be translatable="yes"
<robru> Well, I was browsing intltool source code, and the only idea that I had was that your fix was only for intltool-extract, there is a separate regex in intltool-update that has a big warning in the comments saying that it should be more consistent with the other one in intltool-extract.
<desrt> you have translatable='yes'
<desrt> (ie: it must be double quotes)
<robru> no way!
<robru> blah
<desrt> ya
<desrt> total stupidity
<robru> ok, I'll fix up my XML then.
<kenvandine> desrt, that is lovely
<desrt> could be something else, but i think that's what it is
<desrt> ...iirc
<robru> This has been bugging me for over a week, can't believe I overlooked the quotes. Normally I am totally anal about quote conssitency ;-)
<desrt> well
<desrt> i prefer single quotes in xml as a matter of personal taste
<desrt> which is why i know about this issue ;)
<robru> Yeah, I prefer single quotes in my python code as well, but I'd been sticking to double-quotes in the XML because that's how glade was generating it.
<desrt> in any case, this only affects the extraction phase
<desrt> glib doesn't care which ones you use
<desrt> but it does need the string in the .po file...
<robru> Yeah, I already noticed that if I hand-write the .po file, it compiles and works fine.
<robru> But my translators are complaining that if they use poedit or whatever automated tool, the menu translation would disappear.
<desrt> yup
<desrt> a legit concern
<robru> k, fixing my quotes. thanks!
<desrt> sorry you wasted so much time on this
<desrt> maybe file an intltool bug about it?
<robru> Not a bad idea.
<desrt> (make sure it is indeed the problem first)
<robru> Yeah, looks to be.
<seb128> desrt, there?
<desrt> yup
<seb128> desrt, did you recommend pushing the new d-conf to proposed or were you just asking?
<desrt> i was just asking
<desrt> trying to understand the process better
<seb128> desrt, i.e do you consider it as non trivial and likely to be buggy?
<desrt> nothing to be nervous about, if that's why you ask :)
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I'm double checking is that was a "be careful with that update" ;-)
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<desrt> there are only two changes that are outside of the editor
<desrt> both bugfixes
<desrt> and i think you already vendor-patched both of them?
<seb128> desrt, yes, I did during GUADEC
<desrt> cool
<desrt> thomi: hey.  remember that bug you were seeing?  still seeing it?
<seb128> desrt, did you get robert_ancell to do work or did you just did his work? ;-)
<thomi> desrt: errr... which one?
<desrt> the one where dconf would assert()
<desrt> due to messages being delivered out of order
<thomi> desrt: ahhh yes. Let me check
<thomi> desrt: yes, we are
<desrt> what package version?
<desrt> and is there any way i can get access to your test system?
<thomi> desrt: I've just kicked off another test run - if it happens this run I'll have some more up to date information for you
<desrt> thomi: ideally you'd let the bug go to launchpad
<thomi> desrt: sure, do you have VPN access to the magners lab?
<desrt> to get properly retraced
<desrt> i don't think so
<thomi> desrt: hmmm, let me see if I can get you access somehow
<seb128> thomi, how often do you upgrade the environment? the packages got pushed a week ago, you probably dot the update
<desrt> thomi: maybe thumper can help?
<thumper> ah, I see you found him
 * thumper really wanders off to find coffee
<desrt> ...later
<desrt> thomi: i'm really really curious about this bug, so please keep me in the loop
<thomi> seb128: we update before every run, but there's been some issues in the last week that mean that the tests haven't been running. Just fixed that this morning
<thomi> desrt: yeah, will try and get you access now
<desrt> even if it's only happening in "weird" cases, it's newly written code and it "should be impossible"
<desrt> so i'm highly interested in tracking it
<seb128> I wonder if my laptop is having hardware issues, or the kernel is crap or what
<thomi> thumper: can you raise an RT with is to get desrt lab access?
<desrt> seb128: both? :)
<desrt> seb128: get a thinkpad!
<seb128> desrt, no way :p
<desrt> hippie
<desrt> well
<desrt> at least you're not one of those fruit-eaters
<seb128> I wish I could figure what is wrong with my box :-(
<seb128> often after builds it becomes very laggy for a while
<seb128> top load is quite high (like >
<seb128> top load is quite high (like > 3)
<desrt> thermal CPU scaling?
<desrt> what is taking the CPU?
<seb128> it would make sense but sensors says the cpu is at 59°C
<desrt> just kernel threads?
<seb128> well, it's weird
<seb128> random normal stuff that should take 5% takes 90%
<seb128> it's like my CPU was frequency downscaled to a pentium III
<desrt> you should check your cpu frequency during these times
<desrt> maybe it did get downscaled
<desrt> also: stop trying to build libreoffice/webkit :)
<desrt> it's like violating the international convention on rights of the laptop
<seb128> I don't, I throw webkit to ppas
<seb128> the main offenser for those issues is the glib testsuite
<desrt> oh wow
<desrt> so it doesn't even have to be some multi-hours build for this to happen?
<seb128> no
<desrt> ya.  that's not normal.
<seb128> like it's happening atm with a 10min evince build
<seb128> top - 22:57:43 up 12:52,  4 users,  load average: 3.50, 2.87, 1.82
<desrt> what's your CPU frequency?
<seb128> how do I tell?
<seb128> cpufreq-info?
<desrt>  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq
<seb128> 1199000
<desrt> lower than one would expect, given that you're compiling...
 * desrt is at 800mhz, but nearly completely idle
<desrt> check dmesg for any notices/warnings?
<seb128> desrt, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1134957/
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i keep seeing the same thing on my system
<seb128> dmesg spams with
<seb128> [46463.221051] [drm:drm_gem_create_mmap_offset] *ERROR* failed to allocate offset for bo 0
<desrt> ya.  that's almost certainly unrelated
<chrisccoulson> every now and again, my laptop slows to a crawl and it seems that CPU stays at its lowest frequency
<seb128> right, I was going to say
<mlankhorst> Hey sounds familiar but can't remember from when..
<chrisccoulson> sometimes happens after connecting the power cable here...
<desrt> "the kernel is causing my computer to run like shit!"
<desrt> <mlankhorst> hey!  sounds familiar...
<chrisccoulson> hah
<seb128> it's very weird
<seb128> because rebooting doesn't seem to fix it
<chrisccoulson> we should get rid of the kernel, and just replace it with a browser
<seb128> it goes away after a bit of idle time though
<seb128> it looks very much like it was overheating
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we have similar laptops, I wonder if there is an hardware issue there
<seb128> but I don't remember that happening before
<seb128> well it's happening at least for 6 months
<desrt> i wonder if your bios is running an excessive amount of machine interrupts
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it's happened a few times here, but i can never easily reproduce it
<seb128> but the first year I had the laptop I don't remember seeing that
<seb128> desrt, is there any way to tell?
<chrisccoulson> when it happens, it takes minutes to boot as well
<desrt> seb128: i think the answer is no
<desrt> they're supposed to be utterly and completely transparent
<seb128> it's ridiculous, I'm only building evince and I can see a one second lag on chars typing on IRC
<desrt> so the OS cannot detect/intercept/anything
<desrt> but they're also supposed to be rare
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah, same here, it's the weird thing
<seb128> if that was a software bug I would assume a reboot would fix it
<seb128> but it doesn't
<seb128> boot it 5 times slower than usual when it happens
<seb128> only waiting restore the system
<seb128> powertop says
<seb128>              90.2%        CPU use
<seb128>             100.0%        Audio codec hwC0D0: IDT
<seb128>             100.0%        Audio codec hwC0D3: Intel
<seb128>             100.0%        USB device: EHCI Host Controller
<seb128>             100.0%        USB device: EHCI Host Controller
<seb128>             100.0%        USB Device: Intel built in USB hub
<seb128> I wonder if the 100% usage for all the devices is normal
<seb128> I'm not using my audio at all
<mlankhorst> are they all on the same irq?
<seb128> and USB only has a keyboard and mouse connected
<desrt> seb128: cat /proc/interrupts
<desrt> see if your ehci is on the same irq as your audio
<seb128> desrt, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1134969/
<desrt> appears not to be the case
<seb128> no
<seb128>             100.0%        Display backlight
<seb128>             100.0%        Radio device: iwlwifi
<seb128>             100.0%        USB device: DW375 Bluetooth Module (Dell Computer Corp
<seb128> it's like all devices
<seb128> I wonder WTH
<seb128>             100.0%        USB device: DW375 Bluetooth Module (Dell Computer Corp
<seb128>             100.0%        USB Device: Intel built in USB hub
<seb128>  
<desrt> sounds like a bad time to upgrade to quantal
<seb128> well, anyway, I blame dell
<seb128> desrt, it's precise, and I got that issue for over 6 months
<desrt> oh.  wow.
<desrt> i blame dell too then
<seb128> I just never managed to figure out wth
<desrt> since chrisccoulson and you have the same laptop
<desrt> (although more likely it's a kernel bug that happens to affect that machine)
<chrisccoulson> i blame compiz!
<chrisccoulson> :)
<desrt> the great thing about chrisccoulson is that he's always right
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I would it if was not happening on boot as well :p
<desrt> seb128: compiz is just _that_ bad
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> lol
<desrt> retroactive suckage
<seb128> desrt, only having it on the disk is enough?
<desrt> your laptop knows that you will load compiz soon
<desrt> so it tries to be slow to delay it as long as possible
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw while I'm ranting did you see my tb email editing sucking video today? http://ubuntuone.com/6WyB0k2I1pTmgeQoO2T3CK
<desrt> what's the story with tb, anyway?
<chrisccoulson> oh, i did have a quick look
<desrt> are we switching to geary now? :)
<seb128> desrt, I want geary
<seb128> desrt, look at this video to see how bad tb is, I usually just write email, I tried to reply to some email and quote parts this week, that's an uter fail
<seb128> it makes me want to go back to evo, that's saying something
<desrt> cool
<seb128> gtkhtml is better than that
<desrt> looks like you backspaced over some formatting metacharacter or something
<desrt> but....
<seb128> desrt, it's doing it all over emails
<desrt> i can't help but notice that you're running compiz
<desrt> sure the issue is not related?
<seb128> it's impossible to delete paragraphs
<seb128> lol
<jbicha> lol
<desrt> lol!
 * seb128 slaps desrt with a large trout
<jbicha> we could switch to GNOME Shell & geary...
<desrt> wow.  it's been a long time.
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> jbicha: all the talk at GUADEC was about how unity really needs to be ported to mutter
<desrt> ....again
<chrisccoulson> really?
<jbicha> it feels to me like mutter is tightly bound with GNOME Shell though
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the discussions between desrt and larsu at least ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<desrt> seb128: more like between didrocks seb128 and robert_ancell
 * desrt only came to the conversation later
<seb128> chrisccoulson, anyway stop pretending you didn't see my tb video :p
 * desrt finds it ironic that seb128 uses an email about how we have too many bugs to demonstrate a bug
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i did. i'm not sure what to say though. the editor sucks, and i'm not sure i want to start looking at code in there ;)
<chrisccoulson> but then, everyone else feels the same, which is probably why it sucks!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, "known issue" and no workaround advice? that's all I wanted to know ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I just wanted if I was missing an option or extensions or something that would make it better
 * jbicha tries out the yorba daily ppa
<seb128> jbicha, geary is nowhere usable
<seb128> well it might be if you use gmail
<jbicha> geary : Depends: libsqlite3 (>= 3.7.4) but it is not installable
<seb128> it segfaults on my french provider
<jbicha> lol
<jbicha> I guess it's Evolution then?
<seb128> no, it's web ui
<seb128> doh, I'm turning into jcastro and loosing faith in the desktop
<chrisccoulson> i can't even get evolution to start here on a fresh profile
<chrisccoulson> i complete the wizard, and then it crashes ;)
<jbicha> seb128: are you on Quantal this week?
<seb128> jbicha, somewhat, I added it to my sources.list and apt-get install stuff I work on or want to try
<seb128> so I'm in an precise-quantal hybrid atm
<jbicha> no wonder you're having problems!
 * jbicha mass-closes bugs from seb128
<seb128> lol
<jcastro> seb128: don't lose hope!
<seb128> I challenge that, I stay away from all problematic packages
<jcastro> gmail integration with the desktop is great! (soon!)
<seb128> jcastro, ;-)
<seb128> jcastro, see what you did to me!
<seb128> jcastro, you made me want to use gmail!
<Laney> mutt always works fine :-)
<jcastro> seb128: over time people will realize that web applications are ubuntu applications too, this is just the awkward time
<jcastro> seb128: still I think you should fix evolution. :p
<desrt> geary is really in a bad state, indeed
<seb128> jcastro, I do enough nightmare with webkit thanks
<desrt> third party imap providers are basically not working at all
<seb128> desrt, right, they focussed on gmail and yahoo so far
<seb128> it only supports 1 account also
<seb128> I've 3 accounts I use
<seb128> and they don't have an addressbook or contacts completion
<seb128> well, it's a 0.1
<seb128> it's going to take at least another year before it's usable for non trivial setups
<thumper> seb128: wow, didn't realise geary was that unusable
<seb128> thumper, it's still an early project
 * thumper nods
<thumper> seb128: how many hours a day are you working?
<thumper> seb128: seems like a lot
<seb128> thumper, lol, weird question to ask here, we all work too much ;-)
<thumper> haha
<seb128> thumper, I'm around for 9-10 hours usually I would say
<seb128> I usually starts quite late (like 9-10am) and do a 2 hours break in the afternoon
<seb128> so it means I'm usually around in the evening ;-)
<seb128> thumper, well "work", I'm around on IRC for 2 hours while watching the olympics on TV, I'm not sure how much work that is ;-)
<thumper> :)
<desrt> thumper: you made him feel guilty and he left.  bad for productivity :p
<thumper> desrt: haha
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso and bryceh i think we are it for the meeting this week https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-08-07 if you have any agenda items, please add. And update your items as well!
<TheMuso> No agenda items from me, will update the page accordingly as to this week's activity.
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, TheMuso
<bryceh> heya jasoncwarner_
<bryceh> no agenda.  will update the status report
<jasoncwarner_> hey bryceh how are things?
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, btw do we know when raof will be returning?  2-3 weeks?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-08
<Starlight_> Can someone please tell me what VNC viewer application to use to connect to the new Ubuntu from Win7 (the Ubuntu Desktop has 3d drivers)??
<Starlight_> I'm using I'm using RealVNC, and the picture is not refreshed.. It's just a static..
<Starlight_> Why did I type that twice..  lol  :-P
<cyphermox> Starlight_: any VNC application should work. If the image doesn't refresh, it might be a different issue, either Unity is crashed if it's unity (used to be issues with loading it under VNC), or there are network issues -- try enabling compression, or disabling it, or reducing color quality.
<cyphermox> Starlight_: however, you'll have more luck asking for such things on #ubuntu; there people can help you and might know the Win7 apps for VNC better
<Starlight_> It used to work on my older version of Ubuntu that didn't have a 3d driver..
<Starlight_> I get more of a reply here then I do there..
<Starlight_> No-one responds..
<Starlight_> I think I found out..
<Starlight_> If you connect to a VNC server, can see the initial desktop, can see the mouse moving around, but the rest of the screen doesn't update, then you probably need to disable desktop effects on the shared desktop
<didrocks> good morning
<s9iper1> good morning :!!
<Sweetshark> moin all!
<Sweetshark> seb128: is there anything special about feature freeze in universe?
<seb128> hey Sweetshark ... nothing special that I know about, why?
<seiflotfy> alecu: ping
<seiflotfy> alecu: ŝorry i lost internet yesterda<y
<didrocks> hey seb128 ;)
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> Laney, howdy
<seb128> (doing nautilus update)
<BigWhale> Greetings all.
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks thumper you both seem to be online...you guys connect yet on the gsettings stuff?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: I pinged him approx 2 hours ago, he seems away
<jasoncwarner_> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: don't worry, I'll keep harassing him :)
<didrocks> doh, evince already done :)
<didrocks> ok, back to my doc then! :)
<seb128> didrocks, don't shy away, there are plenty of other updates :p
<didrocks> seb128: well, I wanted to help on the main ones first, but I've enough to get me busy between the doc and talking to sam about g-c-c and compiz :)
<seb128> didrocks, ok, good luck with those ;-)
<didrocks> the usage of relocatable paths makes it an interesting question :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<Laney> hey seb128
<thumper> didrocks: hey, I'm back
<thumper> didrocks: I have some calls, but I'll fit you in before I'm done
<didrocks> thumper: ok, keep me posted
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<seb128> Laney, can we sync glib from Debian?
<Laney> good thanks
<Laney> don't know... did it build everywhere?
<Laney> looks like iti failed on ppc :(
<seb128> Laney, do we care about ppc? it built on amd64 i386 armel armfh
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<Laney> seb128: you can sync if you want and I'll see if I can fix it for a -2
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<seb128> Laney, I will sync it to quantal-proposed I think
<Laney> good idea
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, good thanks. how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks
<mlankhorst> hmm
<mlankhorst> I'm probably a bit late here
<mlankhorst> but I'm getting a apt-get error on updating, apt-get -f install complains aboutno file name for libdb5.1
<mlankhorst> oh might be system borked, manually installed from debian :)
<topyli> sounds like a good way to break a system :)
<mlankhorst> System already was, finally trying to recover it.
<seb128> doing gvfs update
<seb128> Laney, hum, glib failed to build on amd64 in quantal-proposed
<Laney> "great"
<seb128> indeed :-(
<Laney> GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<Laney> dbus errors: your favourite?
<seb128> indeed!
<seb128> Laney, it worked on i386 so I wonder if that's a test that randomly fail, let me do a retry
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, hi
<mlankhorst> heya tkamppeter
<tedg> Okay, so why does Evolution need GLX to be able to start :-/
<ogra_> qunatal ?
<ogra_> *quantal
<ogra_> might be using clutter now
<robru> lol, hardware accelerated 3d email. How did we ever live without it?
<ogra_> hardware accelerated everything in gnome3 ...
<robru> this is true
<robru> but for some reason the concept of 3d email amuses me.
<ogra_> (not that the arm developer in me agrees in any way with that move)
<kenvandine> that seems very wrong...
<kenvandine>   Depends: libclutter-gtk-1.0-0
<ogra_> well, isnt everything linked against clutter in the new world order of gnome ?
<ogra_> right
<kenvandine> grrr
<kenvandine> it's EMAIL!
<kenvandine> annoying
<ogra_> its the toolkit
<robru> evo docs seem to indicate that the clutter support is optional.
<ogra_> ...
 * kenvandine wonders what feature uses clutter though
<robru> Oh, it's because they're using libchamplain maps to show where contacts are located.
<ogra_> well, given that many bits in the desktop will depend on it now (totem for example) you have it anyway
<kenvandine> robru, no, libchamplain isn't in main
<robru> kenvandine, you sure? I was just googling randomly and found some documentation indicating a switch to the configure script that disabled libchamplain contact maps
<robru> meaning it's enabled by default, meaning it depends on clutter.
<kenvandine> evo can't build in main with a build dep in universe
<kenvandine> so it would have been built without libchamplain support
<robru> why else would it depend on clutter then?
<kenvandine> that is what i am wondering
<seb128> because the calendar uses it
<robru> to what end?
<kenvandine> to be cool
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> in fact they have animations in the email part using clutter as well
<seb128> http://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution/commit/?id=f454ba71426c7dbe2089df6f0dde9de8e433f664
<robru> ahhhh. I haven't actually used evo in quite a while.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, ping
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, sorry, I was at lunch.
<seb128> Laney, good news, glib built on amd64 on retry and it built on ppc
<Laney> i saw!
<Laney> waiting anxiously on armel
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, it is about bug 1029865. Comment #6 makes the impression to me that it is easy to fix. Will you fix it soon?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1029865 in linux "Intel HD graphics: Starts always with 1024x768 resolution on a 1920x1080 monitor (HDMI and DisplayPort)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029865
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: ill check
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I have my PC back and so I could test.
<seb128> https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93477
<ubot2> bugs.webkit.org bug 93477 in WebKit API "1.9.6 drops symbols, breaking compatibility" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> I finally got webkit to build
<seb128> to notice that it was breaking api,abi
<seb128> \o/ or /o\
<seb128> unsure
<seb128> jbicha, ^ you were waiting on the webkit update, will wait a bit longer I think
<mdeslaur> seb128: webkit is.....awesome...
<seb128> mdeslaur, it is...
<mdeslaur> of course, it _is_ an unstable release
<mterry> Is anyone else's gnome-settings-daemon wigging out, causing indicator-datetime to wig out too?
 * seb128 takes a dictionnary
<seb128> mterry, like crazy behaviour? or cpu use?
<mterry> cpu use
<mterry> wig out isn't a phrase over there?  :)
<seb128> mterry, is your numlock led flickering?
<mterry> don't have one
<seb128> mterry, no it's not :p
<seb128> mterry, can you look if dconf spins cpu?
<mterry> no, just those two (and deja-dup-monitor, but i killed that)
<seb128> mterry, can you gsettings list-recursively > old
<seb128> then again >  new
<seb128> and diff them?
<mterry> woah, I got lots of "** (process:3786): CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/home/mike/.cache/dconf/user': Input/output error.  dconf will not work properly."
<mterry> that seems bad
<mterry> will try deleting that
<seb128> that's your user database
<seb128> you would wipe all your configs
<mterry> seb128, it's just the .cache, not the .config
<seb128> desrt, ^ saw that before? corruption?
<seb128> mterry, oh, right
<desrt> cool.
<desrt> what filesystem is that on
<desrt> ?
<desrt> Input/output error means that we're getting -EIO from the kernel
<mterry> desrt, ext4 I believe
<desrt> which can only really happen if the FS is corrupt or there is hardware troubles
<mterry> :(
<seb128> mterry, no ecryptfs?
<mterry> seb128, ah ! right, I do use home ecryptfs
<desrt> filesystem bug, then
<desrt> this will be fixed when XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is properly supported
<mterry> ah good, less worrying than hardware problem
<desrt> we only do 'boring' IO against the file in the homedir
<desrt> (and the ~/.cache/ file is not supposed to be in the homedir -- it only goes there as a fallback when XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is not set)
<mterry> ah
<desrt> seb128: what's the status of the XDG_RUNTIME_DIR business, anyway?
<desrt> running dconf on 'strange filesystems' without that is only going to be getting worse....
<seb128> desrt, I asked slangasek about it some weeks ago and he said it was on track for quantal
<desrt> okay.  good.
<seb128> doing the gnome-icon-theme-symbolic update
<desrt> seb128: how's quantal these days if you don't own a dell laptop?
<seb128> desrt, I told you I was on precise still :p
<seb128> desrt, quantal has no known problem that I know about
<desrt> don't you have a vm or something?
 * desrt expects you, of all people, to be on top of this stuff :)
<seb128> desrt, the comment was re: dell
<desrt> a dell vm? :)
<seb128> desrt, the dell issue is not quantal specific ;-)
<seb128> desrt, want the big trout again? :p
<seb128> desrt, quantal is working fine, you can update
<desrt> yes please :)
<seb128> desrt, no, no trout for you today
<seb128> :-p
<desrt> lame
<robru> gah! what package am I missing to get the debugging symbols so that my apport bugs won't be closed as invalid?
<seb128> robru, bug number?
<robru> all of the bugs i have reported this week ;-)
<robru> is there some kind of meta package for "ALL of the debugging symbols"?
<robru> the latest is 1034495 since you asked though
<seb128> robru, can you subscribe me to this one?
<seb128> robru, there is no "all debug symbols" but sudo apport-retrace on a .crash will install the ones needed for the retracing
<robru> subscribed you on this latest bug. I've been having a lot of randomish crashes with various packages.
<seb128> robru, that one didn't get retraced yet, do you have one which failed retracing? so just I can have a look to why
<robru> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glade/+bug/1032873
<ubot2> robru: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0xa2d980c> bug 1032873 not found
<robru> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnumeric/+bug/1033100
<robru> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/1034052
<ubot2> robru: Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033100)
<robru> wow, I'm just breaking everything today ;-)
<ubot2> robru: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0xa2d980c> bug 1034052 not found
<robru> Apport usually reports that some package or other is not the latest version but I will typically do an update/dist-upgrade and it'll say I'm up to date. I'm not sure why apport is aware of new packages before apt-get can even get them.
<seb128> robru, so different reason, 2 of those are the same overlay-scrollbar issue
<seb128> we really need to get Cimi (upstream to look at that)
<seb128> which lacks debug symbols for a reason
<robru> what is the reason?
<seb128> the gnome-panel one is because gtk in quantal was updated and our retracers are too stupid to install old versions
<seb128> reason for what? the lack of debug symbols?
<seb128> we had a out of space issue on the debug server recently and some dbg packages got lost it seems
<seb128> we need to recreate them
<robru> Is that something I can help with?
<seb128> thanks for asking but no, only the IS guys have access to the server
<robru> ah
<robru> Been feeling kind of impotent the last few days, reporting crashes and then having them automatically marked as invalid. I just want to help! ;-)
<seb128> robru, can you reproduce the overlay scrollbar segfault?
<seb128> robru, having a debug stacktrace of that one would help
<robru> how would I do that?
<seb128> robru,
<robru> I haven't really been able to reproduce it. it's quite random, haven't noticed any pattern to it yet
<seb128> 1- build a debug version of overlay-scrollbars
<seb128> - apt-get source overlay-scrollbar
<seb128> - cd overlay-scrollbar-0.2.16*
<seb128> - sudo apt-get build-dep overlay-scrollbar
<seb128> - DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="nostrip" debuild
<seb128> install the deb
<seb128> 2- get the issue and report it, if you are lucky the bug will have the debug infos without retracing
<seb128> if not you can try locally to
<seb128> - sudo apport-retrace /var/crash/the.crash
<desrt> unlock() callback() lock() anti-pattern makes baby jesus cry
<seb128> or apport-unpack /var/crash/the.crash /tmp/something
<seb128> then use gdb on the CoreDump in that dir
<seb128>  
<seb128> robru, ^ that's it basically
<robru> k, on it. thanks
<seb128> thank you!
<robru> how could you tell that it was overlay-scrollbars causing it?
<robru> ls
<robru> lol
<robru> it's been 10 years and I am *STILL* waiting for somebody to invent focus-follows-eyeballs
 * desrt wound find that annoying
<robru> desrt, you would be annoyed by your keyboard typing going into the window you are looking at?
<desrt> ya
<desrt> i'm often writing code or talking on irc without looking there
<desrt> either at another window or a person in the room, for example
<robru> no way. I was using focus-follows-mouse for a while but I've had to switch back to click focus due to the gnome shell app menu, and I am constantly forgetting to click where I want to type first.
<desrt> didn't they add a workaround for that?
<desrt> the appmenu gets displayed in the app as well if you're in focus-follows-mouse, iirc
<robru> i dunno.
<robru> not for me!
<desrt> they were talking about it at least
<desrt> in any case you can always enable it yourself
<desrt> as of last cycle we have an override key for arbitrary xsettings
<seb128> robru, did you use gdb before?
<robru> I'm not sure. I kinda like the app menu being in a consistent place.
<robru> seb128, only once. why?
<desrt> cool.  then enjoy your click-to-focus :)
<robru> desrt, I'm trying ;-)
<seb128> robru, <robru> how could you tell that it was overlay-scrollbars causing it?
<seb128> robru, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glade/+bug/1032873 for example that you pointed
<ubot2> seb128: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0xa2d980c> bug 1032873 not found
<seb128> "StacktraceTop:
<seb128>  cairo_region_is_empty () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcairo.so.2
<seb128>  ?? () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gtk-3.0/modules/liboverlay-scrollbar.so
<seb128>  ?? () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gtk-3.0/modules/liboverlay-scrollbar.so"
<seb128> robru, ^ that tells you it's the scrollbars ;-)
<robru> oh, I was looking at the wrong one before, it didn't say that.
<seb128> robru, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash btw
<seb128> robru, and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<desrt> robru: fwiw, gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings overrides '{"Gtk/ShellShowsAppMenu":<0>}'
<seb128> robru, they are useful links if you don't have too much gdb experience
<robru> cool, thanks desrt
<robru> seb128, will read soon.
<seb128> robru, feel free to ask if you have any question ;-)
<desrt> robru: also this gnome-shell extension is clever enough to do it for you:
<desrt> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/32/remove-panel-app-menu/
<robru> seb128, I got that deb installed for overlay scrollbars, now to reproduce a crash...
<seb128> robru, you use gnome-shell right?
<robru> yes
<robru> oh, and while I've got you: how do I tell apport to stop ignoring a certain crash?
<seb128> you click the box "don't tell me about it again" on the dialog?
<seb128> oh, stop
<seb128> ls ~/.apport*
<robru> yeah, the opposite of that ;-)
<seb128> there is a .apport-ignore.xml or something
<seb128> I don't remember the name
<robru> ah, thanks
<robru> you got it
<seb128> ;-)
<robru> but wait, it only contains one thing, not the name of the thing that's being ignored.
<robru> what was happening was I was having this one program crash right on launch. I didn't tell apport to ignore it, but I chose not to send the report the first couple times. then apport stopped asking.
<seb128> robru, oh, rm /var/crash/...
<seb128> robru, apport stop nagging after 3 instances to not spam you too much
<seb128> if you rm the file it will nag you again until the counter reachs 3
<robru> yeah, I want the nags back!
<robru> cool, thanks
<seb128> yw
 * didrocks tricked google+ \o/
<didrocks> and with that, it's the end of day :)
<desrt> hm?
<didrocks> have a good evening everyone :)
<didrocks> desrt: well, so I made this Quickly hangout with the ubuntu on air account
<didrocks> it seems that if someone enters during the hangout and is not in your circle, I got kicked from the hangout everytime
<desrt> random
<didrocks> never happen with my account
<desrt> you think it would rather prevent them from entering
<didrocks> after some research, I found that: http://solomonsucceeds.blogspot.fr/2012/01/google-plus-plus-teens.html
<didrocks> basically, it's because the on air account is registered as a teenager
<desrt> oh
<desrt> lulz
<didrocks> and to protect them, if someone enters a hangout where you are, you are muted and no camera
<didrocks> not really easy to lead a hangout on air session, right? ;)
<desrt> so where's the 'trick'?
<didrocks> so, I went to the account and indeed, it was "born" in 1996
<didrocks> I tried to change to something earlier
<didrocks> but it refused "no valid birthday date"
<didrocks> as long as I was putting a date that would make it major, it didn't want to save it
<didrocks> so, I've said that the account it born on 9th august 1994
<desrt> it's odd that this feature seems to be tied to being young
<didrocks> it will be major tomorrow ;)
<desrt> old people don't care about privacy?
<desrt> ah :)
<didrocks> \o/
<desrt> good night :p
<didrocks> desrt: do not forget it's birthday ;)
<didrocks> counting on you!
<desrt> :p
 * desrt has already
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> I'll redo a try tomorrow, but it seems to be really this feature making the hangout quite difficult to follow :)
<didrocks> see you tomorrow guys!
<desrt> didrocks: seems there is a mention of 'public hangout'
<desrt> maybe you should look into that
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, it was a public one
<desrt> odd
<didrocks> but there is still this feature on
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> anyway, see you tomorrow ;)
<desrt> ta
 * Sweetshark just filed bug 1034560 and bug 1034558
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1034560 in libserializer "[MIR] libloader-java, libformula-java, librepository-java, libfonts-java, libserializer-java " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1034560
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1034558 in pentaho-reporting-flow-engine "[MIR] libbase-java, libsac-java, libxml-java, libflute-java, libpentaho-reporting-flow-engine-java, liblayout-java" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1034558
<mterry> seb128, I'm getting "org.gtk.vfs.MountTracker.listMountableInfo call failed" errors and I see that a few days ago you advised pitti to relogin to fix them, due to a switch to gdbus?  I'm seeing them now and a restart didn't help.  :-/   Know of any other causes?
<seb128> mterry, no, not known ... when do you get them?
<mterry> seb128, oh hmmm.. only when I run under dbus-launch.  maybe I'm doing something goofy
<mterry> seb128, my deja-dup test cases were suddenly triggering those warnings, but only under dbus-launch
<kenvandine> what warnings?
<kenvandine> i just noticed a bunch of fontconfig warnings
<mterry> "org.gtk.vfs.MountTracker.listMountableInfo call failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: No such interface `org.gtk.vfs.MountTracker' on object at path /org/gtk/vfs/mounttracker (g-dbus-error-quark, 19)"
<kenvandine> ah, yeah i see those in the signon* tests too
<seb128> mterry, seems like my libsecret testing issues from the other day
<seb128> mterry, tried to use dbus-test-runner?
<mterry> seb128, I just did, same issue
<mterry> kenvandine, for simple use cases, is there a reason to use dbus-test-runner over dbus-launch?
<kenvandine> probably not
<kenvandine> however
<kenvandine> it is very handy when you need to run multiple things
<kenvandine> or even wait for an interface to come it
<kenvandine> it is very flexible
<mterry> kenvandine, yar, haven't had cause for it's features yet, but it sounds good  :)
<Chipaca> o/
<Chipaca> just updated quantal, and the icons in the unity launcher (3d) are not visible. Do I need to do anything?
<Chipaca> just noticed the icons in the alt-tabber aren't there either
<robru> Chipaca, maybe search the logs from this chat room? I seem to recall somebody else discussing this issue, but I don't remember the solution.
<Chipaca> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=52140 maybe?
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 52140 in Mesa core "Ubuntu Unity - Launcher and switcher icons disappeared" [Normal,New: ]
<Chipaca> that's a long time ago i suspect
<robru> sorry, I'm not actually familiar with the problem.
 * Chipaca purges a ppa that was pulling in mesa 8.1
<seb128> Chipaca, doyou really use quantal?
<Chipaca> seb128: yes, of course
<Chipaca> seb128: i always use dev
<seb128> Chipaca, right,robert_ancell had this issue at GUADEC but it was due a ppa he was running for system compositor
<Chipaca> exactly
<Chipaca> that bug above points to it being 8.1, so, ppa-purging :)
<seb128> Chipaca, I meant 'are you sure you use quantal and not ppas versions'
<seb128> right
<Chipaca> ah :)
<Chipaca> yeah
<Chipaca> unfortunately ppa-purge is now suggesting i remove xorg
<robru> so? who needs that? ;-)
<desrt> seb128: oh.  you're back.
<Chipaca> yup, downgrading mesa did it
<Chipaca> yay
<robru> hooray!
<Chipaca> robru: thanks :)
<robru> what? all I did was tell you to google it ;-)
<Chipaca> robru: in the right place :)
<robru> hahah, ok
<Chipaca> actually you told me to check the channel backlog
<robru> true
<Chipaca> so i didn't google anything :)
<robru> I was assuming you would use google to find that.
<Chipaca> nope. ctrl-f
<robru> ahhh. I guess I don't lurk here 24/7
<Chipaca> :)
<seb128> desrt, sort oh, watching olympics with the laptop around ... why? :-)
<robru> Hey seb128, I made a couple of those packages you asked me to. I'm not saying you should review them right now, but if you were bored of the olympics... ;-)
<seb128> robru, which ones? how did you put them up for review,sponsoring?
<robru> i did baobab and cheese. They're in my PPA. I'm not really sure how to officially put them up for review, because last time I did this you just copied gtranslator directly from my PPA.
<robru> https://launchpad.net/~robru/+archive/ppa/+packages (cheese only just uploaded and will be built shortly)
<seb128> robru, when you have an upload ready please subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to the bug and put a link to where to find it
<robru> ah, I see. thanks.
<seb128> yw
<seb128> robru, so, welcome to debian,ubuntu where there are 3 ways to do anything
<seb128> robru, if you apt-get source evince you will see
<robru> only 3? hah! I used to be a perl hacker before I took up python.
<seb128> "NOTICE: 'cheese' packaging is maintained in the 'Bzr' version control system at:
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/cheese/ubuntu
<seb128> Please use:
<seb128> bzr branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/cheese/ubuntu
<seb128> "
<seb128> ideally for those you would put up as merge request
<seb128> so we would only need to bzr merge ;-)
<seb128> robru, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bzr
<robru> oh, I can do a merge request. I have the bzr branch right here, I just have to push it
<seb128> those a debian style vcses with only the debian dir
<seb128> it would be good
<seb128> it makes review and merge easier
<seb128> otherwise I have to dget your ppa version, debdiff, copy the diff over to the vcs and merge manually
<robru> no! I'll make it easier.
<robru> hang on
<cheche> where gdm get its languae values?
<cheche> where gdm get its language values?
<seb128> cheche, try asking on #gdm on irc.gnome.org
<seb128> cheche, we don't use gdm anymore but lightdm
<cheche> seb128: ok thanks
<robru> seb128, for cheese I didn't need to make any changes other than changelog in debian dir, all I did was bzr merge-upstream and it was pretty magical. is that all I have to do? give you the updated changelog? where to I upload the orig.tar.gz to?
<seb128> cheche, I'm unsure what gdm was doing, could be looking at available locales (locale -a list)
<seb128> robru, that's where you hit the 3 ways to do things, cheese is a debian only vcs (like most of desktop), it doesn't use merge-upstream
<cheche> seb128: it is  bit strannge on the language-settings I am able to select spanish language
<cheche> But when ubuntu start it uses english languages (#gdm is empty)
<seb128> robru, typically you just update the changelog yes
<seb128> robru, those vcs use the tarball and the debian dir from the vcs, they get the tarball using the debian/watch infos
<seb128> robru, if the watch is not buggy you don't need to find a tarball, bzr-builddeb will download it for whoever tries to build
<seb128> robru, looking to https://launchpadlibrarian.net/112285655/cheese_3.5.4-0ubuntu2_3.5.5-0ubuntu1.diff.gz the update seems fine and there was nothing to do out of the changelog update
<seb128> robru, so just do a merge request for that ;-)
<seb128> robru, usually we let the changelog target to UNRELEASED and whoever upload change it and tag
<robru> ah
<robru> seb128, so I made http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~robru/cheese/ubuntu/revision/76 now, and seriously if we merge that, then that is all that is necessary? launchpad magics the rest of the package into existence?
<seb128> robru, right, basically you can check out, go in an empty dir and do
<seb128> bzr branch lp:~robru/cheese/ubuntu
<seb128> cd ubuntu
<seb128> bzr bd --source
<seb128> and see what happens
<robru> whoa
<robru> Now I see why everybody is so fussy about having a correct watch file.
<robru> Ok, so now what about baobab, where the watch file is specifically coded to only look for stable releases?
<seb128> you usually want to delete the [02468] partt
<seb128> it's coming from Debian which only tracks stable series
<robru> ok.
<robru> I'm significantly more impressed with this system than I was with the other way I was doing previously.
<robru> https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cheese/ubuntu/+merge/118838 so I made this merge request, and that's the end of it then?
<robru> should I do it this way for baobab as well or is it ok just being from my PPA?
<seb128> robru, yes, you got the destination wrong though
<robru> what? you told me to leave it as UNRELEASED and then the reviewer would set that.
<seb128> "Merge into: 	lp:cheese"
<seb128> is wrong
<robru> oh, that
<robru> where do I merge?
<seb128> sorry
<seb128> yes
<seb128> lp:~ubuntu-desktop/cheese/ubuntu
<seb128> what apt-get source told you
<robru> oh, durp. yes. launchpad defaulted to lp:cheese and I didn't think about it.
<seb128> (which is what is in debian/control)
<seb128> robru, also, better to indicate (lp: #bug) in the changelog
<robru> But it would be sloppy to have two commits, so I'd have to start over in order to add that info and have it all be one nice commit, right?
<seb128> robru, like "  * New upstream release (lp: #1034615)"
<seb128> so the bug got closed automatically on upload
<seb128> the bug listed under "lp: #nnnn" syntax in the changelog get closed by launchpad with the changelog entry as comment when the source is uploaded
<robru> ah yeah, I'm familiar with that kind of magic from github.
<robru> didn't realize launchpad also did that.
<seb128> robru, 2 commits? you mean
<seb128> robru, the lp: #... is for ubuntu uploads
<robru> Yeah, I mean, if I took my existing branch, then made a second commit in order to add the lp bug#, it would look sloppy, so I'm just going to delete the whole thing and then do it right the first time, in one commit.
<seb128> robru, if you work in a source in bzr it's bzr commit --fixes lp:nnnn
<seb128> robru, just bzr uncommit
<seb128> edit the changelog
<seb128> and bzr commit
<robru> ok wait, is the lp bug# supposed to go inside the debian/changelog file? or just in the `bzr commit` message?
<seb128> you can bzr push --overwrite
<seb128> to overwrite a remote branche
<seb128> robru, sorry, just the changelog for ubuntu
<seb128> ubuntu bugs are linked to package updates
<seb128> I shouldn't give you too much infos together ;-)
<seb128> the equivalent for upstream code handling is commit --fixes lp:...
<seb128> that would link the vcs you push to with the bug
<seb128> e.g it would add a "linked branch" info to the bug
<robru> sorry, I'm still not quite understanding. So what you're saying is that the lp bug# does *not* go in the debian/changelog file. Only when I do `bzr commit` and it asks me to type a message. that's where I enter the bug#
<seb128> sorry
<seb128> - for packages the commit doesn't matter
<seb128> the common interaction for packages is the upload
<seb128> so what matters is the changelog entry of the upload
<seb128>  
<seb128> so for that one write it in debian/changelog
<seb128> and just "bzr commit"
<robru> ok
<robru> I think i've got you now.
<seb128> if you were working on lp:ubiquity and wanted to link a commit to bug you would "bzr commit --fixes lp:<bug>"
<seb128> it's a bit confusing that launchpad does everything
<robru> I'm confused because I'm looking at debian/changelog now and none of the previous entries mention an lp bug.
<seb128> well, people who have upload access don't bother opening a bug to close it
<seb128> e.g I wouldn't do it
<seb128> but you opened a sponsoring request bug
<seb128> so you can as well get it close with the upload ;-)
<robru> ok
<seb128> robru, typically, look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+changelog
<seb128> robru, that's more of a typical actively maintained source
<robru> ahhh
<robru> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~robru/cheese/ubuntu/revision/76 so I'll merge this then?
<seb128> robru, yes
<robru> https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cheese/ubuntu/+merge/118839 ok
<robru> is there an easy way to tell which packages are handled this way vs which ones I would need to bzr merge-upstream and then push to my PPA?
<seb128> the "common" way is full source and merge-upstream
<seb128> exception have their Vcs listed in debian/control
<seb128> and apt-get source will tell you about the Vcs
<seb128> so watch what apt-get source says, look to debian/control
<seb128> in practice most desktop packages use a debian only Vcs
<seb128> note that things coming from Debian might have a Debian vcs, ignore those
<seb128> yeah, it's harder that it should be :-(
<seb128> so thumb's rule: if the debian/control has a launchpad Vcs uses that
<seb128> otherwise use merge-upstream, ppa
<robru> after a while I'll just know from experience, no worries.
<seb128> (not that you can also do merge requests for the merge-upstream ones)
<seb128> they are just against lp:ubuntu/<source>
<seb128> ideally we would move to use that workflow as well, but you will see with a bit of practice that it has drawbacks as well
<seb128> download speed being one
<seb128> dealing with patches being another one
<robru> ah yeah
<seb128> (it's a bit tricky to deal with patches, figuring if the Vcs should have them applied or not for example)
<seb128> you often finish with .pc "noise" from quilt in the diff
<robru> yeah, I have noticed that .pc stuff.
<seb128> robru, ok, merged, uploaded
<robru> sweet.
<seb128> that done I'm calling it a day, will review the other ones tomorrow
<seb128> have fun everyone
<robru> thanks.
<robru> g'night!
<bschaefer> hello, anyone know why you can only open 1 instances of gcalctool now?
<robru> just a guess: did it start using gtkapplication perhaps?
<bschaefer> *it* referring to how gcalctool is starting?
<robru> yes, gtkapplication is a new feature of gtk that allows applications to enforce that only one instance can be running at any given time. I think it might even be necessary in order to take advantage of the new gnome-shell app menu, which it looks like gcalctool is using.
<robru> it seems like an odd choice for a calculator to enforce single-instance mode, though.
<robru> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/commits-list/2012-April/msg09907.html yes it seems so
<bschaefer> hmm odd...im not sure why they would enforce that
<robru> in short, this was a design decision, not a bug. if you disagree, you should pester Florian Mullner about it ;-)
<bschaefer> yeah, but that happened back in April ... hmm
<bschaefer> thanks!
<robru> you're welcome!
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-09
<robru> jasoncwarner_, you around?
<didrocks> good morning
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> seb128: hey, I'm fine thanks! yourself?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<robru> So, who released gnome-bluetooth 3.5.5 without testing it? it breaks gnome-shell something fierce (won't even launch). had to downgrade to 3.5.4
<seb128> robru, I did, and I tested it but I use unity (like most of the channel) and not gnome-shell
<robru> oh, hi seb128! was not expecting you at this hour... ;-)
<seb128> robru, it's 10am european time ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, didrocks
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<robru> yeah, still getting the hang of the timezones.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks
<seb128> robru, dunno under gnome-shell but indicator-datetime in Unity let you add different locations to your clock it's quite handy
<seb128> robru, do you have details on the gnome-shell issue?
<seb128> robru, I guess http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/commit/?id=a2465e0670bdf83b6d3931df6d1ef1e5bd89462c ?
<robru> yeah, there was a bug in lp already. lemme find it
<seb128> robru, can you test if that patch fixes it and maybe prepare an update?
<robru> yeah, I'm looking into that right now
<robru> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1034751 there it is
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1034751 in gnome-shell "Gnome-Shell won't start - GnomeBluetoothApplet.KillswitchState is undefined" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<robru> So I'm just poking around at gnome-shell source. if you want to fix it fast you may have to do it yourself... dunno how urgent you feel it is.
<seb128> gnome-shell is a piece of crap for that, a small issue in any of the indicator's js and your desktop is totally broken
<seb128> robru, well I point you to the commit that should fix it, can you just apply the diff and see if shell is starting again?
<seb128> robru, it's a .js you probably can even patch the system version without rebuilding a package
<robru> oh, good point. I am in the process of recompiling gnome-shell with debuild ;-)
<robru> ok, made the change and reinstalled bluetooth 3.5.5, lemme logout and back in and I'll tell you if it worked
<robru> wow, this is totally hosed. I don't even know what I've done now
<robru> I used apt-get to reinstall gnome-shell and gnome-bluetooth packages, and then re-installed gnome-bluetooth 3.5.4 from source, and it's still not working. (eg, tried to go back to a clean slate and re-do the workaround that I already know works).
<ricotz> robru, seb128, jfyi this g--s cherry-pick is working
<seb128> great
<robru> I must have done it wrong or something. no idea
<seb128> robru, did you do a system install in /usr/local which is hijacking the distro version or something?
<ricotz> seb128, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/112282644/gnome-shell_3.5.4%2Bgit20120721.r1.dd80f390-0ubuntu1~12.10~ricotz1_3.5.4%2Bgit20120721.r1.dd80f390-0ubuntu1~12.10~ricotz2.diff.gz
<robru> nope, made sure to ./configure --prefix=/usr
<ricotz> seb128, sorry g2g
<robru> so seb128, if I'm understanding this, ricotz has applied that patch to gnome-shell 3.5.4 in order to make things work. any reason we can't just grab gnome-shell 3.5.5 which includes the patch?
<seb128> robru, ricotz is doing git snapshots in his ppa
<seb128> robru, and dunno, I didn't look at the new gnome-shell, they landed their new lockscreen I think, not sure if that requires integrations with other components
<seb128> robru, it's for sure safer and easier to apply this patch to get a quick fix out then try to update
<robru> so that would be something to look at
<robru> true, that was quite straightforward
<seb128> robru, do you want to look at the patching or should I do it? it's really late for you
<robru> yes, it's nearly 4AM here and to be honest this is a bit over my head.
<robru> just that I'm unfamiliar with the components here. still learning
<seb128> robru, sure, I will do it, go and get some sleep ;-)
<robru> haha, ok, thanks
<robru> 'night
<seb128> robru, good night
<didrocks> grrr nautilus
 * didrocks now realizes he's using typeahead
<didrocks> btw, nautilus is breaking the desktop menu integration we had
<seb128> didrocks, breaking, dropping you mean?
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> which is broken then :)
<didrocks> as design really wanted this menu upfront with the "places"
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, it's documented in the changelog
<seb128> didrocks, I didn't bother too much because I think we will reupload nautilus 3.4 and use that for quantal
<didrocks> seb128: so uploading a regression? Rick won't be happy ;)
<didrocks> seb128: but agreed, I think we should go back to 3.4
<seb128> didrocks, it's not a regression, it's a redesign of an app we use
<seb128> didrocks, is the drop of compact view a regression, etc
<seb128> didrocks, I don't think our "don't regress" has been though in that regard
<seb128> and we will probably not be able to control such changes until we "own" all the apps we ship
<didrocks> seb128: agreed, I just hope that everyone is on the same page
<seb128> well if they are not I'm happy to discuss with them ;-)
<didrocks> but to come back to the 3.4 discussions, when do you want to have it?
<didrocks> so that an official one is taken
<Laney> have you discussed issues with upstream?
<didrocks> should we take that to the ubuntu-desktop ML?
<didrocks> Laney: did you see the discussion on d-d-l?
<seb128> didrocks, list would be good
<didrocks> and blog post stating that "it is the way"
<seb128> Laney, https://mail.gnome.org/archives/nautilus-list/2012-July/msg00005.html
<seb128> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/nautilus-list/2012-August/msg00002.html
<seb128> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/nautilus-list/2012-August/msg00014.html
<seb128>  
<seb128> basically some of the discussions
<seb128> Laney, well, it's not really to discuss with upstream to be honest
<seb128> it's their desktop and they have their design vision
<seb128> but like having no menu breaks things like the HUD integration
<seb128> and we still target desktops and want a featurefull browser
<seb128> where GNOME seems to aim at tablet style of apps
<seb128> not sure what to do
<seb128> but I don't feel like we should ask them to change their design to fit our desktop which has a different vision,target
<seb128> it might just be that we should look for another filemanager to use
<dpm> hey all, good morning
<dpm> who's the best person to talk to for a question on apport, is it still pitti?
<seb128> dpm, hey
<seb128> dpm, what about apport? how to use it? how it works? code?
<seb128> dpm, ev knows some of the code, for user questions just ask on the channel
<dpm> seb128, yeah, I think it's best I ask the question directly :)
<chrisccoulson> nice, just killed a wasp
<dpm> so I was wondering about apps in extras.ubuntu.com and how to best report bugs for them. They are not really part of Ubuntu, but LP has a bugs URL for them (e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alg3py) - so I was wondering whether apport already considers extras apps or if it doesn't, how it should report bugs - i.e. should it just ignore them?, point to the upstream project in LP if there is one?, point to the bugs page of the +source packa
<dpm> ge in LP?
<chrisccoulson> it's always satisfying to do that
<dpm> oh, and wgrant just tells me that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alg3py does not allow filing bugs
<pipedream> what is the unity-greeter ready sound? differnt from the lightdm login box ready drum roll sound?
<pipedream> http://www.iloveubuntu.net/unity-greeter-updated-support-disable-ready-sound-ubuntu-1204
<seb128> pipedream, lightdm doesn't do drum roll
<pipedream> ok, light dm just does the session stuff?
<seb128> pipedream, yes
<seb128> slomo, thanks for the gstreamer updates ;-)
<slomo> seb128: np :)
<shuerhaaken> hi all! What does Unity rely on for thumbnailing? I was looking for "org.freedesktop.thumbnails.Thumbnailer1" service, but it isn't installed. Any hints?
<shuerhaaken> I mean in xubuntu tumbler is used, but what is used in standard ubuntu precise?
<tkamppeter> Anyone around who knows about the state of the art of the Python2 -> Python3 transition in Quantal? Are all on-the-CD applications and components converted? Or is there something still keeping Python2 on the Quantal CD?
<seb128> tkamppeter, system-config-printer is not converted
<davidcalle> tkamppeter, video lens, but the Python3 port is ready.
<seb128> tkamppeter, ubuntuone is still using python2 as well
<seb128> tkamppeter, why do you ask?
<ogra_> tkamppeter, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Python/3 there are some links to lists that show whats ported already
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/onlypy3oncd.html might be the most intresting one
<seb128> tkamppeter, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AiT4gOXSkmapdFA1anRkWERsaXgtWnllUG9QWXhDVWc#gid=0 as well
<tkamppeter> Thenk you, problem is that s-c-p is a huge Py2 application with PyGTK GUI, which all needs to get converted. It provides Plug'n'Print and some functionality for the printer setup tool in the GNOME Settings.
<tkamppeter> So I am asking whether also other programs are still not converted and therefore Python2 perhaps will stay in Quantal.
<seb128> tkamppeter, yes, python2 will still we on the CD, and you should probably not attempt to convert the system-config-printer UI since we plan to use the GNOME one at some point
<seb128> tkamppeter, somebody needs to convert the backend though
<ogra_> seb128, hmm, are you sure there was a final decision on leaving py2 on the cd ?
<tkamppeter> seb128, when Python2 will stay on the Quantal CD, would it be good enough to do the conversion in R?
<seb128> tkamppeter, yes, we should probably start on it though
<tkamppeter> seb128, if it does not need to get rushed in before FF I could arrange with upstream to work on it, to avoid huge distro patches.
<seb128> tkamppeter, please do that
<tkamppeter> seb128, OK, will arrange with upstream and leave the code for Quantal as it is now.
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<mterry> seb128, have unity designers weighed in on what features they would actually want in a file manager in the past?
<jbicha> updating gnome-shell to 3.5.5 is going to be a pain, it really wants gdm 3.5 which doesn't work on Ubuntu (yet)
<seb128> jbicha, good luck with that ;-) it might be easier to update to 3.4 based on Debian?
<jbicha> I tried rebuilding Debian's 3.4 but it didn't work on Ubuntu :(
<seb128> what was the issue?
<jbicha> it's been several weeks since I looked at gdm, but I couldn't log in at all with it
<seb128> jbicha, did it run? I think it had issue with -Bsymbolic-functions, did you hack the rules to turn that off?
<jbicha> I think the greeter showed but I don't remember exactly, I didn't touch debian/rules
<desrt> seb128: are you guys still building random packages with -Bsymbolic-functions?
<Laney> laney@raleigh> dpkg-buildflags --get LDFLAGS                                                                  /srv/home/laney/dev/canonical/packaging/desktop/language-selector/language-selector-0.84
<Laney> -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions -Wl,-z,relro
<seb128> desrt, it's not random, it's part of the default toolchain flags
<desrt> seb128: scary :)
<seb128> why?
<seb128> it has been this way for like 5 years
<desrt> oh.  cool, then
<desrt> turning on -Bsymbolic-functions in glib got us a lot of flack
<desrt> and trying to do -Bsymbolic at first outright broke things
<Laney> wow
<Laney> xorg aborting whenever I start firefox
<Laney> that's one way to get me to switch browsers :P
<kenvandine> Laney, tedg had that problem too
<Laney> I probably shouldn't be running the proposed xorg
<Laney> yeah, much better now
<Laney> it did cause me to discover that the default application settings are in a stupid place though: 'Details'?!?!
<desrt> it's even better upstream: 'system info'
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: I lost the bug from scrollback, can you link it again?
<jbicha> firefox is rather unstable for me as of yesterday & I'm not using proposed at the moment
<Laney> this would immediately restart xorg before any interface shows
<Laney> can't get much more broken than that :-)
<jbicha> yeah mine isn't that broken but it was slow & crashed regularly yesterday
<kenvandine> mterry, bug 1033614 should be good to go now :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1033614 in libunity-webapps "[MIR] libunity-webapps" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033614
<mterry> kenvandine, nice
<kenvandine> mterry, thanks!
<dobey> ah carp. i've totally forgotten to do MIRs for some rhythmbox plug-in deps
<seb128> dobey, hey, how are you?
<dobey> hi seb128
<dobey> i'm good. was on holidays for a few days and just returned today :)
<seb128> oh, nice ;-)
<seb128> dobey, I guess that there is no chance bug #937132 would be fixed or quietened for LTS .1? (it's first on the errors list today)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 937132 in ubuntu-sso-client "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with RuntimeError in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/overrides/Gdk.py: Gdk couldn't be initialized" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/937132
<seb128> dobey, same question about bug #853060 (second most reported for the LTS today)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 853060 in ubuntuone-installer/trunk "ubuntuone-installer crashed with GError in function(): Failed to execute child process "ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk" (No such file or directory)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/853060
<dobey> seb128: possibly. i'll see if i can't do a quick band-aid fix for it today
<seb128> dobey, thanks
<seb128> dobey, the second one ... you fixed it in quantal, anything preventing to get the fix in precise?
<dobey> seb128: i can package installer 3.0.2 for precise, but it will likely introduce a different set of issues for people; which haven't been fixed yet and are less likely to be exposed in Q now, because we have everything back in the default image
<seb128> dobey, why would it create a different set of issues?
<seb128> "     - Handle better some error conditions when installing. (LP: #853060)"
<dobey> so the errors count might go down, but more people will hit a different issue, particularly if they have certain PPAs enabled
<seb128> seems like a bug fix ... or is the fix buggy?
<dobey> the fix makes other issues more prominent
<seb128> hum
<dobey> ie, rather than ignoring errors when updating the apt cache, they get reported to the user now
<seb128> do we know what's the root of the problem?
<dobey> so if you have a PPA that doesn't have packages for the version of Ubuntu, or the update results in some 404s or such, the errors will show in the UI, instead of just ignoring them and continuing on
<dobey> though that specific one i can probably just fix to ignore the errors again instead
<dobey> and only show errors during the actual install stage
<seb128> that seems like a non trivial change or non obvious, it's late for .1 at this stage
<seb128> those issues should only happen until ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk gets sucessfully installed and stop then right?
<dobey> seb128: steve's comment seemed like if we get it in -proposed today or tomorrow, it should be fine
<seb128> right
<dobey> seb128: i'll poke at it after i return from lunch.
<seb128> thanks
<dobey> it's actually not -gtk any more; it would complain about -qt now. just the bug description is form an older version
<dobey> am off to lunch now though :)
<seb128> dobey, enjoy
<seb128> mterry, oh, you timeouted before and I forgot to reply to your question
<seb128> mterry, no, I think designers are too busy already with the stuff they work on, I doubt anyone looked that file browsing
<mterry> seb128, yeah.  That was a prep question for my email, but it confirms my guess that file browsing isn't something we currently care highly about as a thing we want to own
<seb128> mterry, just replied to your email, I hope you are not the kind of guy who like to be Cced on emails for list discussions where you are on the list ;-) (I just replied to the list)
<mterry> seb128, that's fine  :)
<Laney> those people should set Reply-To :P
<mterry> seb128, yar 3.4 for a cycle isn't bad.  but man do I not want to maintain it going forward
<seb128> mterry, me neither
<Laney> could we invite some gnome guys to uds?
<seb128> Laney, we can, what for?
<Laney> well it seems like there's something to discuss here
<Laney> ie (how) can we reconcile differences within the gnome project
<seb128> Laney, we are just back to GUADEC
<seb128> there is not to discuss
<seb128> they have their design and what to build their product
<seb128> which is fair enough
<seb128> if we doesn't work for us we need to find what works for us
<seb128> if it*
<Laney> so contributions for ubuntu integration would not be welcome upstream?
<seb128> they are not wanting to change their design or complexify their code to support others
<seb128> oh, I'm sure they would accept patches to e.g send the menu to the hud (if the patch is not hackish)
<seb128> the question to know if the UI and feature direction is compatible with what we envision
<seb128> they will not do complex ui changes or complexify their code to change the UI according to the desktop
<seb128> they said that basically the easier way to do that is having a git with our layer of changes and rebasing
<seb128> which also happens to put the cost of maintaining the diff on those who need,create it
<seb128> brb
<seb128> changing from wire to wireless, IRC will not like that
<Laney> Actually I would prefer that as a distro maintainer
<Laney> a large debian/patches is grim
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, bug 1029865
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1029865 in linux "Intel HD graphics: Starts always with 1024x768 resolution on a 1920x1080 monitor (HDMI and DisplayPort)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029865
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I have also subscribed you to the bug now.
<mlankhorst> think it's a dup
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, of which bug?
<mlankhorst> looking
<robru> good morning!
<robru> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 428D7C01
<robru> lol, damnit
<mlankhorst> totally legit
<robru> I was expecting you guys to install it for me. what are you waiting for!
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: can't find it back :/
<seb128> robru, hey
<robru> hey seb128. I just woke up as you can see ;-)
<mlankhorst> oh this was the bug :)
<seb128> yeah
<mlankhorst> figures
<robru> I see in the scrollback there was some mention of gnome-shell 3.5.5 needing a gdm update
<seb128> robru, right, I figured it was probably not trivial if jbicha didn't do it yet
<robru> I haven't tested that package that I made yet. should I even bother at this point?
<seb128> robru, you probably should test it first ;-)
<robru> Hey, I only uploaded it because you asked! You wanted to see the diff.
<seb128> or check with jbicha, he's the one maintaining gnome-shell usually
 * didrocks waves good evening
<seb128> robru, yeah, sorry I though you were backporting the bluetooth patch over 3.5.4 when you asked if you should upload
<seb128> robru, I didn't get that you were going for the full update ;-)
<robru> see, I thought that ricotz had done the backport already, so I figured all that was left to do was the full update.
<seb128> ricotz is doing git snapshots
<seb128> so his diff was not based on the Ubuntu version
<seb128> but don't worry it was trivial to backport
<robru> oh, did you backport it already?
<seb128> robru, yes, I would appreciate if you test it works though, I don't use gnome-shell
<seb128> robru, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/3.5.4-0ubuntu2
<robru> ok, just installed it now.
<robru> gimme a sec to test
<robru> did not seem to work :-/
<robru> I'm not sure if I have the stock bluetooth.js still or the one I mangled though, hang on.
<seb128> well, your make install was not working earlier either
<seb128> you did something weird to your install
<seb128> can you pastebin the error log?
<robru> yes, so what I did now to 'fix' it was apt-get install gnome-shell apt-get install --reinstall gnome-bluetooth, so I should have stock versions of those installed at this point.
<robru> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138122/
<robru> Oh, I see bluetooth.js is provided by gnome-shell-common package, reinstalling that one now too...
<robru> no, gnome shell still won't launch. same error. I dunno what's happening man
<robru> I just purge'd gnome-shell, gnome-shell-common, and gnome-bluetooth and then reinstalled and it's still not working.
<robru> this is so hosed! how did this even happen? I can no longer seem to find any combination that works. whether I install gnome-bluetooth 3.5.4 from source, or install the latest 3.5.5 package. This all went downhill when I hand-edited bluetooth.js
<robru> The infuriating part here is that I don't even have bluetooth on this computer! I just want to disable it!
<desrt> robru: reinstall gnome-shell?
<desrt> oh.  you already tried that.
<robru> yes ;_)
 * desrt is fresh out of ideas :)
<desrt> there's a lesson here, though
<desrt> don't edit stuff in /usr :)
<seb128> use unity, a shell which fails to start when the bluetooth indicator his an issue in its binding is not worth using? ;-)
<seb128> hits
<seb128> robru, dpkg -l | grep bluetooth and pastebin please
<robru> ok, so I just deleted bluetooth.js and that changed the error message to say that it couldn't find bluetooth
<ricotz> seb128, thanks for taking care of g-s
<seb128> ricotz, yw, does the update work for you?
<robru> then I reinstalled gnome-shell-common and confirmed that bluetooth.js was restored, so I know my hand-edits are gone, I'm using the stock file.
<desrt> jbicha: hey
<desrt> jbicha: around?
<ricotz> seb128, i am using 3.5.5
<seb128> ricotz, do you need gdm 3.5 for it?
<seb128> robru, dpkg -l | grep bluetooth and pastebin please
<ricotz> seb128, but if it applied quite cleanly it suppose to work
<ricotz> seb128, yes, gdm is mandatory here
<seb128> ricotz, :-(
<ricotz> seb128, even a running one
<robru> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138139/
<seb128> ricotz, how come you don't contribute back to get the Ubuntu gdm updated? :-(
<ricotz> it provides a org.gnome.Displaymanager dbus service
<ricotz> seb128, because this gdm isnt really working :\
<ricotz> seb128, fta has the current one in his ppa
<seb128> robru, strace -f gnome-shell 2>&1 | grep GnomeBluetooth
<robru> no output to that command
<seb128> ricotz, oh, great, another "non contributor" doing stuff in his ppa for having somebody else redoing them for Ubuntu later on :-(
<ricotz> seb128, http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/gdm/  -- https://launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/gnome3/+sourcepub/2599935/+listing-archive-extra
<seb128> robru, is that the command you run to start gnome-shell?
<robru> yes
<ricotz> seb128, as i said it isnt working!
<seb128> robru, strace -f gnome-shell 2>&1 | grep -i bluetooth
<seb128> ricotz, you just said before you were using gnome-shell 3.5 and gdm 3.5
<ricotz> seb128, and i still doubt anyone was interested in gdm until now
<seb128> ricotz, so it's omewhat working
<robru> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138145/
<seb128> ricotz, well, jbicha said he spent time trying to get it update,worked but didn't manage to get it to work
<ricotz> seb128, but it isnt something even not for a ppa
<seb128> ricotz, it would be great if you guys contributed and worked together on those attemps
<ricotz> seb128, fta is still working on it
<ricotz> seb128, there are a lot of changes even between 3.4 to 3.5
<ricotz> seb128, and also the ubuntu gsettings override interfering with it
<seb128> robru, strace -f gnome-shell --replace 2>&1 | grep -i bluetooth
<ricotz> seb128, so it isnt that easy
<seb128> robru, try that and pastebin the log please
<seb128> ricotz, right, it would just be easier if people were working on a common vcs (ideally the official one)
<seb128> ricotz, jbicha would probably have started from there rather than Debian when he looked at it
<seb128> ricotz, and if it was mostly working with issue I might have a look
<ricotz> seb128, i see, but i must say not body cared about my gdm 3.2 updates
<robru> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138149/
<seb128> ricotz, but I'm not going to chase random ppas I don't know about to debug issues
<ricotz> seb128, which is even proposed
<seb128> ricotz, you guys should probably have gdm is the desktopextra set and you member of the set so you could maintain it there
<ricotz> seb128, maybe, sorry g2g for now
<Laney> it already is
<seb128> ricotz, have fun
<seb128> robru, dpkg -S /usr/lib/gnome-bluetooth/GnomeBluetoothApplet-1.0.typelib
<robru> gnome-bluetooth: /usr/lib/gnome-bluetooth/GnomeBluetoothApplet-1.0.typelib
<seb128> hum
<robru> yes, there does seem to be a lot of 'file not found' errors for a package that is definitely installed...
<seb128> robru, in the strace you mean?
<robru> yeah
<seb128> robru, if you do
<seb128> python -c "from gi.repository import GnomeBluetooth;  print GnomeBluetooth.KillswitchState.UNBLOCKED"
<seb128> <enum BLUETOOTH_KILLSWITCH_STATE_UNBLOCKED of type KillswitchState>
<seb128> "
<seb128> ups
<seb128> just the first line
<seb128> robru, does it work?
<robru> AttributeError: 'gi.repository.GnomeBluetooth' object has no attribute 'KillswitchState
<seb128> robru, debsums gir1.2-gnomebluetooth-1.0 | grep -v OK
<robru> seb128, /usr/lib/girepository-1.0/GnomeBluetooth-1.0.typelib                      FAILED
<robru> dun-dun-DUN!
<seb128> robru, did you manually replace that?
<robru> nope!
<robru> oh, but
<seb128> robru, reinstall gir1.2-gnomebluetooth-1.0 I guess
<robru> actually probably yeah
<seb128> robru, you did make install gnome-bluetooth didn't you?
<robru> because I installed gnome-bluetooth 3.5.4 from source
<robru> yeah
 * seb128 thinks that installing to /usr is worth that /usr/local
<robru> I was just thinking that bluetooth.js was the only one I edited by hand
<seb128> you can easily rm /usr/local/* at least
<seb128> robru, does it worth if you reinstall gir1.2-gnomebluetooth-1.0
<robru> ok, it's working now.
<seb128> good
<robru> sorry for all the noise!
<seb128> no problem
<seb128> it was not useless I guess
<seb128> did you do strace debugging before? ;-)
<robru> no ;-)
<robru> I am a python programmer! I debug with print statements ;-)
<seb128> robru, oh, btw all the NOTFOUND errors in strace are normal
<robru> but I am eager to learn though. so this was fun
<seb128> robru, it checks for standard paths for the files to load in order
<seb128> like if you had a copy in /usr/local it would load it
<seb128> so it checks that first
<seb128> go "not there"
<seb128> then check the next location
<robru> oh, I see. so it's just a matter of the files being in a different place, not that they were 'missing'
<seb128> right, you can see it usually find them
<robru> btw, on a totally unrelated note. There was a certain application I wanted to run that would crash on launch, everytime. I submitted a bug report, which was invalidated, so I installed the -dbgsym package manually. Now the program doesn't crash anymore.
<seb128> robru, did you upgrade?
<robru> I'm not sure. is there a way to check the date that the current package was installed?
<seb128> robru, dpkg -l | grep overlay
<seb128> robru, what does that say?
<robru> oh yes, I did upgrade overlay. I hadn't upgraded the program that was crashing reliably though
<robru> 0.2.16+r353-0ubuntu1
<seb128> robru, the email you sent me, did you see my reply?
<jbicha> desrt: sorry, we were at lunch (I'm in Cincinnati)
<desrt> jbicha: went early?
<seb128> robru, right, they were segfaulting due to scrollbars, we fixed the bug today
<robru> oh, excellent.
<seb128> robru, so you confirm that the scrollbar fix works, thanks
<jbicha> yeah, pre-hackfest thing
 * desrt was totally not invited!
<seb128> robru, btw the bug you emailed me about helped to get it fixed, you had debug infos for the scrollbar code there
<desrt> jbicha: anyway... i was wondering what (if anything) you wanted me to do with the gnomebuntu page
<robru> ok seb128, glad to be of help ;-)
<jbicha> blame shaunm, it's about style guide
<jbicha> desrt: I think the two blockers to distributing an iso are figuring out a good name and making the metapackage
<desrt> so this was a 'your eyes only' private distribution earlier?
<robru> seb128, thanks for all the help. I have to run some errands, when I get back I plan to do more reading/learning.
<seb128> robru, you're welcome, have fun
<seb128> dinner time here
<jbicha> the metapackage shouldn't be too hard, the naming just sounds a pain to have to change multiple times
<desrt> jbicha: gnomebuntu seems fine to me
<desrt> just run with it
<jbicha> lol, I'll bug shaun about it this week
<jbicha> and then blame him for it ;)
<desrt> i guess i'll see you tomorrow
<desrt> at the reception
<desrt> assuming tiffany and i start having better luck with flights :)
<jbicha> cool
<dobey> seb128: oh, yay me. i apparently already landed a fix in trunk to only pass in the system sources.list; so it will show errors if anything in that gives errors, but should ignore the extra ones in sources.list.d/ :)
<jbicha> ricotz: does the fta gdm work?
<seb128> jdstrand, thanks for the libsecret review!
<jdstrand> you're welcome
<kenvandine> jdstrand, can you help with the reviews on bug 1029549 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1029549 in libsignon-glib "[MIR] online-accounts and friends" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029549
<dobey> ugh; new aptdaemon broke the tests in ubuntuone-installer, incidentally
<micahg> dobey: being discussed in -release
<dobey> oh?
<micahg> about aptdaemon regressions
<dobey> seb128: just uploaded ubuntuone-installer 3.0.2-0ubuntu1.1 to precise-proposed; if you want to poke at it
<micahg> dobey: you need an SRU team member
<kenvandine> mterry, bugs filed to get the tests fixed for gnome-control-center-signon and signon-keyring-extension , assigned and milestoned
<kenvandine> mterry, everything else for those should be good to go
<kenvandine> just need security to do signon, signon-plugin-oauth2 and signon-ui
<mterry> nice
<kenvandine> it would be nicer if i could get those tests to run in the package :/
<kenvandine> but it is an up hill battle
<jdstrand> I plan to look at those today/tomorrow
<kenvandine> jdstrand, thanks!
<ayan> seb128: we're seeing lp985280 on some OEM machines.  do you know anyone who could help track this down?
<seb128> ayan, try asking on #ubuntu-devel, not sure, infinity (he's the one who fixed the bug you pointed), maybe ogra or slangasek
<seb128> dobey, thanks
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, i pushed an empathy update to the ubuntu-desktop branch
<kenvandine> do you mind building/testing?
<kenvandine> i've already gotten the UOA enabled build setup and all, so i wouldn't trust my test for that
<kenvandine> should be good to go... i've run it through pbuilder and all too
<kenvandine> just haven't tested it without UOA
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, i am stepping out... if you get to test it, IM me
<kenvandine> thx
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-10
<blkperl> Hi guys, I'm trying to get Precise working with nfs mounted homedirs and on login dconf-service hangs, the open file is $USER/.config/dconf/user and when you try to ls it hangs as well.
<didrocks> good morning
<smspillaz> morning didrocks :)
<didrocks> hey smspillaz!
<cyphermox> hey didrocks!
<didrocks> good evening cyphermox, how are you?
<cyphermox> not bad
<BigWhale> Morning.
 * TheMuso managed to lock up his panda board twice within 20 mins or so just by trying to play music from a USB disk and the network, as well as use nautilus. :)
<TheMuso> This is quantal I speak of.
<MCR1> smspillaz: Hi :) Are you here ?
<MCR1> smspillaz: I want to help fixing hardcoded Unity shortcuts and converting those to Compiz ones, controlled by the Unity plug-in. I'll probably need an example how to best do it - so I won't break all kinds of stuff. I had no time yet to dig into the code deeply, but I guess by analyzing those Unity-specific shortcuts, which are already controlled by Compiz, I should be able to convert the others the same way - Any tips ?
<MCR1> smspillaz: Also I've been warned by didrocks, that feature freeze is near and so I already nerved duflu about the merges for the most important additional plug-ins, I would be very happy to somehow get those in before the freeze as well...
<MCR1> smspillaz: Simple-Animations have already been fixed, also the Wizard. Extra-Animations and Animations-Experimental still need fixes to work, Screensaver (rotating cube/flying windows) is also working quite nicely, although the flying windows still have minor troubles (could be de-activated until fixed) and Free Windows are awesome, but still have the potential to kill Compiz, but I am sure it is a minor issue that can be fixed as well...
<seb128> hey desktopers
<mlankhorst> heya
<MCR1> smspillaz: All of the above (except anim-exp and extra-anim) ^^ are running here on Quantal with the latest Compiz and I am sure others would enjoy to have those also.
<MCR1> seb128: Hey
<didrocks> bonjour seb128, ça va?
<didrocks> hey mlankhorst
<seb128> hey didrocks, MCR1, mlankhorst, how are you?
<seb128> didrocks, ca va bien!
<didrocks> seb128: I'm good, thanks!
<MCR1> didrocks: Another one of my revolutionary/nerving ideas ;) was to replace the default gtk window decorator with the great Emerald, but I guess there is no chance to do that inside the time frame of the next 2 weeks, but maybe for 13.04 ?
<didrocks> MCR1: not in ubuntu anyway
<didrocks> MCR1: emerald code is not maintained anymore
<mlankhorst> seb128: writing :>
<didrocks> and we have specific feature in gtk-w-d for unity
<MCR1> seb128: I am stressed because of the feature freeze ;)
<mvo> seb128: hi, could you please comment on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1035207 if you have time? if that is something you guys are ok with?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1035207 in aptdaemon "passwordless install of certain apps" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> mvo, hey, alter! long time, how are you?
<seb128> mvo, looking
<seb128> mvo, the principle works for me, maybe check with the security team as well?
<MCR1> didrocks: Emerald my not be maintained anymore, still the old code is far superior to any other win decorator and I am still using it because of that...
<MCR1> *may not be
<mvo> seb128: yeah, sounds good, pitti is probably also a good source of input (is he on vac?)
<seb128> mvo, he's on vac still for a full week
<seb128> mvo, byclicing around the bodensee and the rivers in that area
<mvo> nice
<smspillaz> MCR1: we can merge new plugins after feature freeze
<smspillaz> MCR1: as they are not shipped by default anyways
<seb128> no you can't
<seb128> or you will not be able to get that version uploaded to Ubuntu
<seb128> they are part of the tarballs you roll though?
<smspillaz> seb128: they are not even installed by anything
<smspillaz> seb128: yes, they are part of the tarballs though
<seb128> are they built? or optional?
<smspillaz> optional
<seb128> like if they have a build issue, would that be an issue building compiz?
<MCR1> smspillaz: Oh, that is VERY GOOD news. seb128: in the plugins-extra package.
<seb128> I really think we should drop all the plugins that we don't use
<smspillaz> seb128: we can disable building them by default but still hvae them in-tree
<smspillaz> seb128: some people would differ
<smspillaz> seb128: its not a problem really
<seb128> it is a problem, it cost a lot of energy and lost of focus
<smspillaz> seb128: no it doesn't
<smspillaz> seb128: if something doesn't built I just disable it and let other people handle it :)
<MCR1> seb128: Ofc they WILL all build without problems BEFORE getting merged
<seb128> well, when you do refactoring, who does fix all those random plugins?
<smspillaz> seb128: nobody, we just disable them until someone who is interested in maintaining them comes along and maintains them
<smspillaz> seb128: see gles2
<MCR1> seb128: smspillaz probably means me ;)
<smspillaz>  / anybody else who would be interested in maintaining them realy
<smspillaz> I don't have any issue keeping them in tree for people who want them
<smspillaz> someone just has to maintain it thats all
<seb128> I've issue distributing code in main that is buggy or not well supported
<seb128> even if it's not built
<smspillaz> MCR1: seb128: I was however thinking of making a merge for lp:compiz that only makes a certain set of plugins build by default
<seb128> but I guess that's not a disagreement we will change our mind on today
<smspillaz> seb128: it won't even be in main, that's the point
<seb128> so let's not spend an hour arguing ;-)
<smspillaz> seb128: debian/compiz-plugins.install will not install them :)
<seb128> the tarball, source is still in main
<seb128> even if we don't build those part of the code
<smspillaz> hmmm
<smspillaz> surely that doesn't matter though if dpkg-buildpackge won't even touch that bit of code
<smspillaz> b2b
<smspillaz> g2g
<smspillaz> rather
<seb128> ttyl
<MCR1> smspillaz: c ya
<smspillaz> seb128: just before I go, the thing is that I'd like to avoid moving back to a multiple source model
<smspillaz> it was such a pain back then :(
<seb128> smspillaz, right, we should just drop for good all those crazy stuff
<seb128> we need a solid and efficient wm
<smspillaz> seb128: except that people want to use it
<seb128> not a toy factory
<smspillaz> sure, that's what we're focusing on building
<seb128> I guess at this point I would favor for them or us to fork then and assume having different goals
<seb128> like we can claim compiz and do that, and those who want to crack can start a compiz-crack project
<smspillaz> seb128: I don't think a fork is necessary. its a plugin based wm
<seb128> or the other way around
<seb128> well, I would say just drop all the stuff we don't use
<smspillaz> seb128: I still don't see whats wrong with having stuff in tree that we specifically don't maintain and is not built by default
<seb128> and let somebody on the internet maintain them in a separate source if they want
<smspillaz> seb128: no, the whole point was to avoid multiple sources
<MCR1> seb128: Everyone agrees on having only solid stuff merged, noone likes to see any crashes with Compiz
<seb128> you and duflu spend time reviewing those and merging those
<seb128> and reviewing and merging the fixes
<seb128> which is a waste of your time imho
<smspillaz> seb128: once MCR1 is happy to maintain that part, he can do the reviews
<smspillaz> MCR1/anybody else
<seb128> until the day he stops carying
<seb128> and we get old code sitting there
<smspillaz> and then we drop them again :)
<MCR1> :)
<seb128> well, I think it would less of an assle to let somebody do that somewhere on the internet
<smspillaz> seb128: why not in the source tree though ?
<smspillaz> we don't have to have any involvement
<seb128> don't roll it in the tarballs and I would be fine
<seb128> and don't make it that the acl to access that part is the same than to access the core
<seb128> atm if you give somebody access to those you give them access to the whole compiz
<smspillaz> seb128: the people who maintain that part aren't eveil -.-
<seb128> which is crazy
<smspillaz> seb128: so ?>
<smspillaz> its a trust system
<seb128> no, but they might be junior
<smspillaz> if we don't like it what they are doing, revert it
<smspillaz> its not that hard
<seb128> if you notice it and watch every single commit
<smspillaz> seb128: which we do
<seb128> it's just extra work and potential issues
<seb128> which is one of my issue
<smspillaz> and it takes up what
<smspillaz> 5 minutes of my day ?
<smspillaz> less ?
<seb128> you "waste" time watching stuff that you shouldn't have to care about
<seb128> I would argue seeing some of duflu's review and testing that he waste a lot more than 5 min a day
<smspillaz> if we split the source I have to care about rebuilding that stuff every single time I break an API
<seb128> I would not split the source, I would just kill those
<smspillaz> otherwise I will get yelled at by those people
<seb128> drop them from the internet
<smspillaz> seb128: except that there is demand from them
<smspillaz> so no
<seb128> let them yell, haters are haters
<smspillaz> seb128: they aren't haters
<seb128> there is demand for anything you can imagine in the world
<MCR1> I am no hater
<MCR1> :)
<smspillaz> they're people who wish for certain things to be availalbe
<seb128> that doesn't mean you need to address all the demandes
<smspillaz> seb128: you have totally mischaracterized this whole thing
<smspillaz> seb128: we're NOT
<smspillaz> that's the point
<seb128> well I see the crack options going in
<smspillaz> seb128: and ubuntu never sees any of it
<seb128> like srly, who needs rain on his screen from the wm
<smspillaz> seb128: what's the problem
<smspillaz> seb128: I don't care what you think
<smspillaz> seb128: if people want that and if people are willing to maintain it, let them
<seb128> the problem is that duflu spends hour testing and reviewing those stuff and that delays stuff like gles to land
<smspillaz> seb128: then he shouldn't be!
<seb128> well, he shouldn't but he does
<seb128> because he considers that if stuff are in trunk they should work
<smspillaz> seb128: okay, then you need to take that issue with him
<seb128> and I can see his point
<smspillaz> seb128: and if they are not built by default, we /dont/ /care/
<seb128> I don't like much the "let broken stuff in there mixed with working stuff"
<smspillaz> seb128: which never sees ubuntu anways
<seb128> let's agree to disagree as I said earlier
<smspillaz> sure
<MCR1> seb128: I am no hater, btw. :) I am helping to improve Ubuntu (for free), not just steal time of developers. 11 of my branches (since I started in June) have already been approved/merged and 8 of those have been bugfixes/optimizations for Ubuntu...
<seb128> MCR1, I was not picking up on you, sorry if that's the impression you got
<seb128> MCR1, but any plugin added is a move in the wrong direction imho
<seb128> we should aim at shrink the number of those and the codebase
<seb128> to have something focussed and easy to maintain
<MCR1> seb128: And yes, I am new to Ubuntu development, and I sometimes have to ask questions on how to best do stuff, but I never ask a question I got the answer for twice...
<seb128> MCR1, again, it's not again you
<seb128> it's just against adding new plugins
<seb128> we need something which doesn't have focus issues
<seb128> which doesn't segfault
<seb128> and which is not slow
<seb128> we don't need something which rains on your screen ;-)
<chrisccoulson> mutter? ;)
 * chrisccoulson runs
<seb128> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<seb128> Laney, hey, there? are you on the ubuntu-release list?
<Laney> yep
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. how are you?
<seb128> Laney, do you still have https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2012-August/001689.html
<seb128> Laney, can you bounce it to mvo if you do?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can has bounce in btw?
<seb128> doh
<seb128> in tb
<Laney> seb128: yeah, should do, sure
<seb128> those autofingers :p
<Laney> mvo: there you go
<mvo> Laney: thanks a bunch
<mvo> Laney: mutt ftw!
<MCR1> seb128: How about the merged workspacenames featured already here: http://www.iloveubuntu.net/compiz-098-landed-ubuntu-1210-workspace-naming-and-numerous-fixes - I would say this is useful, fast, does not segfault (and does not rain on the screen) ?
<Laney> enterprise features ;-)
<seb128> MCR1, I would say that 99% of the users don't know about ccsm and shouldn't even get close from it since it's the best way to break your desktop ;-)
<mvo> hm, mail is not here yet, but maybe my provider its just a bit slow today
<seb128> mvo, check spam filters?
<Laney> sent it to mvo@u.c
<MCR1> seb128: What I want to say is that we all agree that main priority is that everything is fast and 100% stable - and yes CCSM needs more work - the user should not be able to crash Compiz with it, no matter what is clicked on there...
<Laney> Aug 10 10:09:25 cripps postfix/smtp[1437]: 3376D2063A: to=<mvo@ubuntu.com>, relay=mx.canonical.com[91.189.94.145]:25, delay=0.09, delays=0.01/0.05/0.02/0.01, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 47EEAA186A3)
<seb128> MCR1, us liking it or not extra plugins, options and flexibility are a resource drain and takes energy away from reaching those important goals
<MCR1> seb128: Not if you have volunteers who do that for free and help with other fixes (for free)
<seb128> speaking of which
<seb128> just hit ctrl-R on IRC (reconnects) because compiz didn't focus my comment line when I opened it
<seb128> it's 2012 and we still don't have working focus handling :-(
<MCR1> seb128: This bug is afaik known, but currently all attention goes into the GLES port - I also would wish we fix all the desktop issues before opening a new focus
<seb128> MCR1, speaking of which, the GLES port would have been finished already if there was not so many plugins to check and fix ;-)
<MCR1> seb128: I think you are joking now ;)
<seb128> sadly not :-(
<seb128> some of the blockers were like "woobling dialogs don't render right with the port"
<MCR1> seb128: The solution is to fix not to remove and cripple Compiz
<seb128> well, the time spent fixing woobling is not spent fixing focus or stability or performances
<seb128> so for 0.01% users who discover ccsm and turn that on we penalize 99.99% of users who run stock compiz,unity
<MCR1> seb128: Compiz without wobbly windows is not Compiz anymore... but I will now focus on fixing bugs (starting with the hardcoded shortcut ones on the weekend)
<seb128> MCR1, well again don't take that discussion for you, it's rather meant as compiz as a project for its direction
<seb128> MCR1, well, I guess that's what I said before, I don't want Ubuntu to use compiz by default
<seb128> MCR1, I want Ubuntu to use a less-buggy-better-streamlined-compiz
<seb128> so maybe the solution would be to fork and make a simpler version of compiz for Ubuntu and let the old compiz around for those who want the options
<mvo> Laney: here we go, its here now, thanks
<MCR1> seb128: I understand and respect your point.
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i probably should have restarted my machine before i started work this morning
<chrisccoulson> dragging windows is painfully slow
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, is there any way to tell if a source is remote with eds?
<bcurtiswx> good morning
<seb128> bcurtiswx, hey, how are you?
<bcurtiswx> hi seb128, my job is keeping me busy :) i got your e-mail about that one update i did, i don't recall exactly but I think it was at a point to be reveiwed
<seb128> bcurtiswx, ok, I will review it
<bcurtiswx> seb128: thanks
<dobey> mvo: ping
<mvo> dobey: pong
<dobey> mvo: care to take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/quantal/aptdaemon/fix-gobject-imports/+merge/119020 as well?
<mvo> dobey: sure, I can also do  a new upstream snapshot upload
<mvo> dobey: might be easier than the patch
<dobey> mvo: ok. either's fine, but right now the ubuntuone-installer test suite is broken without it
<jbicha> seb128: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/1:3.5.5-0ubuntu3
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, I saw that on the changes list
<seb128> jbicha, though I'm unsure what it is about, right click on the desktop works here
<jbicha> "Show Desktop Background" doesn't show though
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> jbicha, thanks for it
<jbicha> it was mentioned at the top of the OMG Ubuntu article
<seb128> jbicha, is there any reason you point the update?
<seb128> (just curious if you just pointed it or wanted to discuss it)
<jbicha> people were saying that Nautilus was intentionally breaking desktop mode which wasn't the case, it was just a bug
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> thanks for fixing it!
<didrocks> jbicha: hey, how are you?
<jbicha> doing good, I'm at http://openhelpconference.com/ desrt should be arriving here later today
<didrocks> ah nice :)
<didrocks> jbicha: FYI, with the removal of the unity-2d session, I think your Fallback plan on the session to start gnome-shell on the CD won't work anymore
<didrocks> jbicha: I think you should use the little tool I provided to flavors for setting the default session
<jbicha> which?
<didrocks> jbicha: /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults
<didrocks> --help should help :)
<didrocks> basically you use -s <desktop_filename> --keep-old
<didrocks> in a postinst and same for removing in a prerm
<didrocks> you can look at the xubuntu-default-settings package IIRC
<jbicha> I'll give that a try
<didrocks> jbicha: do not hesitate to ping me if you need any help :)
<jbicha> ok thanks!
<didrocks> yw!
<seb128> jbicha: that's what I suggest you in reply to your email a week ago or so
<seb128> suggested
<seb128> jbicha, did you get it?
<jbicha> yes, I forgot to remove the gnome-session change from bzr though
<bcurtiswx> so this nautilus discussion. I think we should keep 3.6 version, and patch. Think about all the indicator stuff and how much patching went there to different apps. Im not sure the true difference in the workload comparisons. Empathy needed an adjustment period because people were so accustomed to pidgins capabilities. Nautilus made a few changes that people will have to change things they got comfortabl
<bcurtiswx> e with
<bcurtiswx> I of course don't make the decisions and I don't know a lot of things that would help my thought process. Just my 0.02
<ogra_> bcurtiswx, well, the missing developer time seems to be the biggest issue, if someone from the community would commit to do all the patching that might probably help
<bcurtiswx> ogra_, yes, i understand thats the biggest issue. I hope we can get a few community people with the time to work on it.
<dobey> could just not ship a file manager by default
<bcurtiswx> dobey: Who uses nautilus any more? Terminal for default!
<dobey> well, nautilus really has a lot of other issues; the name certainly doesn't make sense any more itself. the name of the type of app it is doesn't make sense either, as it doesn't actually 'manage' anything. nautilus is slowly going away upstream as well. and really, the only people who care about it, are the same people who know/care enough to just install whichever one they want to use anyway. and it's a really horrible int
<bcurtiswx> dobey, i don't quite understand the flow then. If nautilus is going away slowly, what has been slowly replacing it ?
<mdeslaur> dobey: I do hope you're joking
<jcastro> hyporbole much there dobey?
<dobey> jcastro: like totally?
<bcurtiswx> lol, ok then
<mdeslaur> hehe
<dobey> bcurtiswx: gnome is moving toward more integration with tracker, and i think there's a design for 'files' which nautilus may simply turn into. but the nautilus you know and love, is going away
<dobey> mdeslaur: why would i be joking?
<mdeslaur> dobey: I don't believe copying a file to a usb key is something only power users do :P
<dobey> mdeslaur: and i don't believe you need a 'file manager' to do that.
<mdeslaur> dobey: ok, how would you do it?
<mdeslaur> you know, since it's all about the apps now, and the web is dead...maybe we shouldn't even install a web browser by default
<dobey> mdeslaur: search for the thing i wish to copy, and then drag/drop it to the usb stick icon on the unity launcher, or hopefully right click and choose 'copy to foo'
<mdeslaur> power users who still use the web can go to the app store and install a "web browser" if that's what they want
<seb128> mterry, !!!!
<mdeslaur> dobey: and you're searching in _what_ exactly? <- that would be a file manager
<dobey> users copy files to usb devices all the time without a file manager
<mdeslaur> dobey: ok, if you say so
<mterry> seb128, hello!
<dobey> mdeslaur: unity dash? libreoffice?
<dobey> mdeslaur: well, what do you think itunes/banshee/rhythmbox do when they "sync" your music to your ipod? :)
<mdeslaur> dobey: unity dash is a file manager, libreoffice has save, but a video player doesn't necessarily have a save button
<seb128> mterry, how are you?
<mterry> seb128, good.  What's up?
<dobey> unity dash is not a file manager
<mdeslaur> dobey: sure it is, it's just limited
<dobey> it's a bunch of icons that resemble files that you can do very little with in unity itself
<mdeslaur> dobey: right, a broken file manager :)
<seb128> mterry, nothing, it's friday and I'm in a playful mood I think ;-) I wanted to say hey and see if the !!! would scare you away :p
<dobey> mdeslaur: and by that argument, everything is a file manager, so we don't need to ship yet another one :)
<mterry> seb128, :)  Happy Friday!
<seb128> mterry, happy friday to you too !
<mdeslaur> dobey: exactly, so let's add folders, and copy options to unity dash :P
<dobey> mdeslaur: don't forget permisisons and other security related UI. the design team will absolutely ♥ you ;)
<mdeslaur> dobey: you're the one who suggested replacing nautilus with dash, not me :)
<bcurtiswx> Other than the time needed to add some patches to nautilus, the only other issues I've read are with "I could do X action with the old nautilus and it's broken now that I can't" and I don't think those are good reasons at all
<dobey> no. i suggested just getting rid of nautilus. i said dash is where search generally happens in unity. and a proper search and indexing system that is integrated into all the apps would be much better for the users. the current 'search' in unity just does not work well.
<mdeslaur> heck, even android has now added a file manager
<bcurtiswx> wasn't there a rumor that fedora (or some OS) was hopping on the Unity train? if so there may be some patching help given there?
<dobey> haha
<dobey> no. someone packaged unity for fedora i think
<dobey> but i certainly don't see redhat/fedora switching to unity
<bcurtiswx> dobey: ok
<dobey> redhat ~= gnome, lately
<seb128> kenvandine, bcurtiswx: do you plan to update empathy to 3.5.5?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine would be the guy. I'm going on my honeymoon sunday-saturday :D
<kenvandine> i already did :)
<kenvandine> just not uploaded
 * bcurtiswx hugs kenvandine
<seb128> bcurtiswx, oh, enjoy!
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, i guess you didn't see my request to test it?
<kenvandine> my systems are all riddled with UOA stuff
 * seb128 press the upload button for kenvandine
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine: was it in IRC ?
<kenvandine> so not a pristine GOA based setup
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> last night :)
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, you have other things to do though..
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine: you're better off e-mailing me. I have ZNC and sometime I don't see the PM's
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine: i can test when I get home tonight
<davmor2> Hey guys I just noticed that if my laptop goes to sleep I'm not having to type in a password to gain access to it
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, don't worry about it
<kenvandine> you worry about real life :)
<seb128> davmor2, sounds good, let password annoyance?
<kenvandine> have a great honeymoon
<davmor2> sleep == screen lock previously rather than hibernate
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine: lol. ok then
<seb128> kenvandine, if you push to the desktop ppa I can try it
<kenvandine> seb128, sure
<mdeslaur> seb128: please don't tell me screen locking is all broken again in quantal?
<seb128> mdeslaur, no reason it should, there were no real change that I know about
<kenvandine> i have screen lock on suspend disabled :)
<seb128> same here
<mdeslaur> seb128: ok, cool
<Laney> i don't, and it still works here
<kenvandine> well, i read that gnome 3.5.5 release included a new screen lock
<kenvandine> lock screen that is
<kenvandine> but i don't think that affects us
<kenvandine> seb128, uploaded to the ppa, i'll ping you when it is ready to test
<seb128> we didn't update gdm nor gnome-shell
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks, I will notice it, I've the ppa in my sources
<kenvandine> seb128, i think all the changes in 3.5.5 are UOA related
<kenvandine> it now provides account plugins for everything
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> and you can set all the options in UOA
<kenvandine> which is really nice :)
<seb128> kenvandine, can I on quantal? ;-)
<seb128> (without ppa)
<kenvandine> not without the PPA yet :)
<kenvandine> it's all in the preview ppa already though
<seb128> kenvandine, I will wait, we need people who keep running quantal ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, otherwise you wouldn't have a tester for your upload :p
<kenvandine> right :)
<kenvandine> although it'll all be in quantal as soon as those reviews are done
 * kenvandine hugs jdstrand
<mvo> dobey: uploaded
<dobey> mvo: awesome! thanks!
<mvo> yw
<mvo> didrocks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/UpdateManagerWarningForUnity3D <- a stub for you guys
<didrocks> mvo: excellent, thanks, I'll see if we need to add more here :) btw, if you want to reference a bug in ubuntu-release-upgrader, there is bug #1035261 for the transition
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1035261 in unity "Port compiz to gsettings and consequently remove unity-2d" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035261
<didrocks> mvo: and btw, to be able to remove unity-2d from the distro (because the old version is broken by newer metacity), I need to have dummy transitional package to unity I guess? (I think we need that anyway for those removing unity and keeping unity-2d)
<didrocks> or should just unity provides/conflicts all unity-2d packages?
<mvo> didrocks: going with transitional package for robustness is a good idea I think
<didrocks> mvo: ok, let's create a bunch of them then! \o/
<didrocks> mvo: thanks :)
 * didrocks transitional package professional, years of experience starting with netbook-launcher, renaming, and so on ;)
<mvo> lol
 * mvo hugs did
 * mvo hugs didrocks
<vibhav> Are there any easy bugs that I can help with?
 * didrocks hugs mvo back
<dobey> seiflotfy: just uploaded the gdk fix for ubuntu-sso-client
<younder> Is there any documentation on the general architecure of the ubuntu desktop?
<mterry> My window buttons are on the right now...  How'd that happen?
<seb128> mterry, gconf corruption?
<seb128> dobey, what the gdk fix info for me?
<kenvandine> seb128, amd64 built... i386 failed because of the webkit in the ppa :)
<kenvandine>  build/buildd/empathy-3.5.5/libempathy-gtk/empathy-theme-adium.c:796: undefined reference to `webkit_dom_html_element_set_class_name'
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, come on!
<kenvandine> you should have seen that coming! :)
 * kenvandine snickers
<seb128> webkit is haunting me
<didrocks> mterry: you are not the only who reported it in the past month
<didrocks> that's weird, indeed
<didrocks> seb128: what's best for a friday evening? :)
<seb128> didrocks, not webkit for sure!
<kenvandine> webkit and a glass of wine... a fine friday evening
<didrocks> heh
<blkperl> Hi guys, I'm trying to get Precise working with nfs mounted homedirs and on login dconf-service hangs, the open file is $USER/.config/dconf/user and when you try to ls it hangs as well.
<dobey> seb128: bug #937132
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 937132 in ubuntu-sso-client "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with RuntimeError in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/overrides/Gdk.py: Gdk couldn't be initialized" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/937132
<didrocks> have a good evening and week-end everyone
<seb128> dobey, thanks!
<HelpMeeee> hello
<HelpMeeee> I want to install ubuntu but i cant :( it freezes
<seb128> kenvandine, new empathy works fine here
<kenvandine> seb128, great
 * kenvandine uploads
<kenvandine> done
<kenvandine> thanks!
<seb128> reboot, brb
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine: what changed this time around?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, all UOA stuff
<kenvandine> so you won't notice anything in quantal yet
<kenvandine> until i enable that
<kenvandine> it's in the PPA though
<kenvandine> no more need for empathy-accounts :)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine: if FF is coming soon, when are you going to enable it ?
<kenvandine> as soon as the depends are all in main
<kenvandine> 3 of them are being reviewed by security now
<bcurtiswx> and the FFX work is done?
<bcurtiswx> or still only chromium?
<kenvandine> we can't land the firefox stuff yet
<kenvandine> waiting for mozilla to OK it
<younder> Is there any documentation on the general architecure of the ubuntu desktop?
<younder> Like  which window manager it is built on and what is added to it.
<seb128> dobey, could you put the testcase,rational,regression potential infos on the sso SRU bug?
<dobey> seb128: i have no idea how people are getting that bug to happen; but the fix is obvious to me from reading the traceback. so i'm not sure how to force it to happen as-is
<seb128> dobey, just write a "no easy way to test, just make sure it still works and check that reports stop"
<dobey> seb128: updated the description with the info
<mterry> Sweetshark, this set of MIRs for libreoffice-report-builder-bin.  The other bug says you talked to seb128 and we don't need them in main after all?
<MCR1> smspillaz: Are you around ?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-11
<robru> hey all, anybody around?
<robru> https://launchpad.net/intltool LOL! I changed one line of code in intltool and that makes me the #3 contributor.
<mlankhorst> :z
<desrt> robru: lame!
<desrt> robru: i changed a heck of a lot more than that and i'm only #5
 * desrt assumes it is weighted by recency
<smspillaz> MCR1: hey, I'll probably be able to get back to your questions and unity review soonish ?
<smspillaz> dunno when though
<smspillaz> pretty busy writing all this boilerplate for testing ...
<MCR1> oh great news :)
<MCR1> Hi, btw.
<smspillaz> you pinged me a couple of times and I wasn't around so I thought I'd at least get back to you
<MCR1> Yes, I am having a lot of troubles with fixing bug 1022743
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1022743 in unity "Shortcuts in CCSM reset after getting changed." [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1022743
<MCR1> and I think this is also related to the work you are doing
<MCR1> I want to remove the hardcoded shortcuts and replace them with compiz controlled ones, which you can configure via CCSM, but this turns out to be a bigger mission than I am able to achieve with my current knowledge it seems
<MCR1> :(
<smspillaz> MCR1: its not related, but I'll give you a hand once the feature freeze frenzy is over
<MCR1> smspillaz: Sounds like a good deal to me ;) - I think fixing this bug should really be done, because there is no possibility for the user to change shortcuts, which will probably interfere with many programs, like games for example
<MCR1> smspillaz: Just imagine that you currently have no possibility to turn off the window menu (Alt+Space) for example
<MCR1> if you use Unity
<MCR1> any game that uses this combination will pop up the window menu :(
<MCR1> smspillaz: I saw this: bug 1035261 <- Looks like a tough job...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1035261 in unity "Port compiz to gsettings and consequently remove unity-2d" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035261
<smspillaz> MCR1: its what I've been doing for the past 5 weeks
<smspillaz> or, correction, I did it last year, but I've been rewriting the whole thing to get high test coverage
<smspillaz> which is much more annoying that you might thing
<smspillaz> meh
<smspillaz> *think
<MCR1> I really hope this transition will work nicely - looks like a lot of changes :)
<MCR1> I somehow already lost theming support for GTK+ and icons here on Quantal, first yesterday, then it came back after another update and now it is lost again - everything is now pretty ugly here ;)
<MCR1> but I am confident that my themes will come back soon
<MCR1> hehe
<MCR1> btw, smspillaz - wanna see an old video featuring yourself (shortly) ?
<smspillaz> probably uh
<smspillaz> no
<smspillaz> haha
<MCR1> wait a minute :)
<smspillaz> there is old stuff of me on the internet? life.destroyed.
 * smspillaz closes irc for a bit to concentrate on this testing stuff
<MCR1> smspillaz: Last ping, you are featured inside this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKJBPCy2l3g&list=UUXP8Cu4pMOvYXLqTyazTx0A&index=9&feature=plcp&fmt=18
<MCR1> :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-12
<green7> hello
 * desrt smacks jbicha, who he happens to be sitting beside
<davidhurwich> hello, anyone there?
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-05
<didrocks> hey Mirv, how are you?
<mlankhorst> ugh bit sore from sports yesterday :D
<Mirv> hello didrocks
<Mirv> fine here, some barbecuing on the weekend
<didrocks> Mirv: nice weather?
<Mirv> didrocks: perfect, throughout the weekend
<Mirv> didrocks: how was yours?
<didrocks> Mirv: quite short (back on Saturday evening from IoM), but nice!
<didrocks> a little bit tired, but should get throughout the week ;)
<Mirv> ah, it got that late before you were home
<didrocks> yeah, left at 10am from the hotel
<didrocks> at home at 8:30pm
<didrocks> (2 flights + tgv from paris to lyon)
<didrocks> Mirv: as sil2100 is on holidays this week, will you have a look at the other stacks as well?
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah, already looked through his stacks as well, I think I'll rerun Unity tests once before contacting upstream
<didrocks> ok, great! thanks Mirv ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: don't look at mirslave
<didrocks> I'm going to push Mir to main first
 * jpds watches as someone files a MIR for Mir.
<Mirv> yeah, I was wondering about mirslave, since sil2100's stacks include 'mir' but not specifically 'mirslave'
<didrocks> Mirv: basically sil2100 looks at all other stacks, so if you can watch them all (but mirslave)
<didrocks> Mirv: I think we'll have to reorganize to have multiple daily releases, I'll think about it and keep you posted :)
<didrocks> so if you just can look at "all stacks"
<didrocks> (but mirslave)
<Mirv> didrocks: so the documented split is not in effect at the moment? ok
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, robru is at Guadec and cyphermox hard to reach
<didrocks> Mirv: so, we'll reshuffle that I guess :)
<Mirv> ok. and right, guadec continues this week
<didrocks> yep, I guess until wednesday or thursday probably
<Mirv> didrocks: ack for http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Settings/job/cu2d-settings-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-system-settings_0.1+13.10.20130804-0ubuntu1.diff , looks good to me
<didrocks> Mirv: is there multiarch tags on libsystemsettings1 in debian/control?
<Mirv> didrocks: not yet it seems, I can ping mardy on whether he could add that now that the installation directories are correct
<didrocks> Mirv: that would be nice! let's not block on that for now though. Then, +1! :)
<didrocks> but please ping him ;)
<Mirv> ok, thanks, doing that
<dpm> good morning all
<Mirv> well, filing a bug + pinging
<Mirv> morning dpm!
<didrocks> hey dpm! ;)
<dpm> hey Mirv, hey didrocks :)
<didrocks> Mirv: you know how to refresh a stack and add components? (I think it's the case for unity8 and apps)
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/add_gsettings_unity8/+merge/178505 + redeploy
<Mirv> will do for apps as well
<didrocks> Mirv: approved! feel free to directly redeploy from your branch and rerun to win some minutes :)
<Mirv> didrocks: ok. here's the other one https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/add_unity-webapps-qml_to_apps/+merge/178507
<didrocks> Mirv: perfect! approved. Thanks! :)
<sil2100> Nirbubg!
<sil2100> *Morning
<didrocks> hey sil2100! how are you?
<Mirv> sil2100: hmm :)
<sil2100> Mirv: ah! And I was just supposed to push that ;)
<didrocks> aren't you on holidays though? ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: your definition of a holiday needs some fixing
<didrocks> Mirv: file a bug! quick! :)
<sil2100> I am! But how could I holiday without checking the stacks?!
 * sil2100 wonders about something
<sil2100> Since now webbrowser-app depends on unity-webapps-qml, maybe the whole stack should dep on webapps now?
<sil2100> I mean, is there something important in this package that we are depending on now?
<didrocks> sil2100: I was wondering about it as well, I think you're right
<sil2100> didrocks: preparing a branch for that, but in the meantime I also noticed something strange as well
<didrocks> sil2100: sure, please do (think about the schedule as well for stacks then)
<sil2100> didrocks: since unity depends on webapps, but webapps starts at 5 while unity starts at 4 - I think the stack we're depending on should be started first :D
<sil2100> Oh well
<Mirv> interesting
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel!
<jibel> Bonjour didrocks , bien rentré ?
<didrocks> jibel: bien rentré, un peu long, mais dans les temps :)
<didrocks> et toi? bon week-end?
<jibel> didrocks, w.e. calme mais agréable.
<sil2100> didrocks, Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/webapp_stack_dep_and_tweak/+merge/178512
<sil2100> Mirv: do you have enough time to finish checking/publishing all the stacks today, or do you have more important work? ;)
<didrocks> (checking/publishing the stacks are our #1 mission for our upstreams, I don't think we have more important work TBH :p)
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: looking good, approving!
<sil2100> Mirv: to take off some load from you, I'll deal with settings now
<Mirv> sil2100: I think this is important work :)
<sil2100> didrocks: can you take a look here? http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Settings/job/cu2d-settings-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-system-settings_0.1+13.10.20130805-0ubuntu1.diff <- it seems to be multiarching dirs, but will have to double check in the source what's up
<Sweetshark> moin all!
<sil2100> Morning!
<mlankhorst> g'day maaate
<Sweetshark> seb128: revived my pandabord yesterday, LO410 is building on it ...
<Mirv> sil2100: that was actually already handled
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<sil2100> But yay, finally I have my very own comfortable desk here in the new apartment
<didrocks> sil2100: \o/
<sil2100> Mirv: it was? Since it's still yellow
<didrocks> hey Sweetshark, mlankhorst
<seb128> Sweetshark, aren't you supposed to be on holidays?
<Sweetshark> seb128: ... but since that will still take a while, Im back to holidays now ;)
<mlankhorst> heheheh
<seb128> Sweetshark, enjoy, and don't work too much during holidays!
<sil2100> Mirv: 16 minutes ago it finished and got yellow it says
<Mirv> sil2100: the only thing is that actually it was launched again by someone while the 30min older build was published
<Sweetshark> seb128: do you think I can enjoy with a ftbfs on arm? ;>
 * Sweetshark cant.
<sil2100> uuuh
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, that's not the first time this happens indeed, I wonder who's relaunching this stack so frequently though
<Mirv> sil2100: no, actually, it wasn't a relaunch, it was yesterday's build
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, weird, I wonder in addition to you or I who would have launched it
<didrocks> ah :)
<seb128> Sweetshark, :-(
<sil2100> Ah ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: so now is the proper one?
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100, Mirv: I'm not approving that multiarch MP, what's the issue?
<sil2100> didrocks: is it ok to use multiarch directories without debian/control mentioning Multi-Arch ?
<Mirv> sil2100: there are no changes yet, we should ignore the 05 build since 04 was published
<didrocks> sil2100: that was why I asked Mirv to ping mardy about it, to fix with debian/control having the multiarch tag
<Mirv> seb128: no issue, just that enabling multi-arch usually makes sense, unless indeed it does not support it
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah in the end when I had filed the report I had made the changes as well, so pushed a branch
<sil2100> Ok, I see all was handled nicely already ;)
<seb128> Mirv, ok, I though you guys were discussing blocking the publishing on that
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks!
<didrocks> Mirv: was quicker ;)
<didrocks> seb128: no, just ensure that it will be cleaned tomorrow
<sil2100> Ok, I just push the lucene++ to a PPA and I go holidaying maybe ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: enjoy dude! back next Monday?
<sil2100> Since I see Mirv and didrocks have it all under control
<didrocks> Mirv has it under control, I don't control anything here :p
<sil2100> didrocks: yes! But I will be popping up here to maybe help out in the mornings, since I'll be anyway spending time on the PC ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: heh, ok, ttyl then! and enjoy your day ;)
<Mirv> seb128: I could add the pre-depends, but you think it's better left non-multiarch:d anyway? if that's the case, I'll suggest another branch just to clean the archs to Any
<seb128> Mirv, I've no strong opinion on the multiarch tags for the lib, that lib is used only for panels and the shell is not capable of loading plugins from another arch atm
<seb128> so it's not really useful but it doesn't hurt either
<Mirv> ok
<sil2100> See you around guys o/
<sil2100> Mirv: the stacks are in the right hands I see ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, around?
<seb128> Sweetshark, in fact the new libreoffice did build on armhf: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:4.1.0-2ubuntu1
<jibel> didrocks, FYI daily-release on touch devices promise to be ... interesting, I have run app tests in a loop during the w.e. and lost 2 of the 3 devices :/
<didrocks> jibel: urgh, maguro?
<jibel> didrocks, maguro (reported as offline by adb but I see it on the bus) and manta which vanished suddenly
<didrocks> jibel: ok, I know they had issues with maguro as well, but no solution AFAIK
<jibel> didrocks, maguro is the one left but tests are very unstable, there is like a stacking problem, where the UI doesn't sees autopilot event
<jibel> s
<didrocks> "fun"
<Sweetshark> seb128: oh, great!
<Sweetshark> seb128: seems to be a rebuild though ...
<Sweetshark> seb128: see the date (yesterday) -- there was a build before that ended with gcc suiciding with a internal gcc error ...
<Sweetshark> seb128: anyway ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, seems like typical panda flackyness
<seb128> Sweetshark, don't try to understand, it built, time for you to stop carrying and enjoy your holidays ;-)
 * Sweetshark dances into the sundown (whereever that one is happening right now ;) ) and will enjoy his holidays ;)
<Sweetshark> bdrung: ^^ since you were on cc for that
<seb128> Sweetshark, still there?
<czajkowski> seb128: he's probably still dancing
<chrisccoulson> hello everyone
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: ello
<seb128> chrisccoulson, czajkowski: hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi czajkowski
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, i'm good thanks. still full up on steak. how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, huummm, steeeeaaaakkkkkk
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<czajkowski> seb128: all good working away, arranging meetings and replying to mails, good monday morning working :)
<czajkowski> just back fro disney paris :)
<czajkowski> was very hot over there!
<mlankhorst> hehehe yeah
<mlankhorst> but the temperature difference was worse
<mlankhorst> was biking at 33°c
<mlankhorst> took a break, was even hotter there, went biking again and then the sun hid behind a cloud and it was 8 degrees cooler, might have gotten undercooled from that :P
<czajkowski> mlankhorst: heh was wandering around Disney in 35 degrees wondering how the folks in the uniforms and costumes were even functioning
<mlankhorst> czajkowski: surprisingly in the right attire it's not bad
<mlankhorst> I put on my riding pants in this weather because it's less hot than other clothes..
<didrocks> czajkowski: they are just suffering :)
<didrocks> czajkowski: can testify that as I worked there when I was a student (I think in summer 2002)
<czajkowski> wow
<mlankhorst> didrocks: maybe.. I do know I can still bike just fine in 33 degrees
<mlankhorst> but I make sure to bring a 1.5l bottle of lemonade
<mlankhorst> and drink half a liter before I start :P
<ara> Laney, ping
<seb128> ara: hey
<seb128> ara, he's on holidays this week (and at debconf next week)
<seb128> ara, can somebody else help you maybe?
<ara> seb128, thanks for the heads up
<ara> I was wondering about https://bugs.launchpad.net/oem-priority/+bug/1059449
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1059449 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu Precise) "Set "Airplane Mode" On, Bluetooth still work properly ." [Undecided,In progress]
<seb128> ara, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=gnome-control-center
<seb128> ara, you need to chase the SRU team to have it reviewed
<seb128> they are way behind nowadays
<ara> OK, thanks for the tips!
<seb128> yw
<seb128> infinity, ^
<infinity> seb128: Yes dear.
<seb128> infinity, hey
<seb128> infinity, I saw ara pinged Daviey so maybe he's looking at it already
<infinity> Too late.
<infinity> I accepted it just now.
<ara> infinity, thanks!
<ara> infinity, I will tell Daviey it is approved now
<seb128> infinity, thanks
<mpt> "The bug you have just updated is now a private bug for Ubuntu. You do not have permission to view such bugs." ... Oops.
<ogra_> just ask the NSA they have the full data
<ogra_> (we should put that into the text :P )
<mlankhorst> Laney: is there a pdebuild version of pbuilder-dist?
<mlankhorst> I'm trying to figure out how to build/upload a mixed debian package for sid from ubuntu
<seb128> mlankhorst, you better ask on #ubuntu-devel, you are more likely to get a reply there (Laney is on holidays this week)
<mlankhorst> oh ok
<mlankhorst> finally, got a hacked up script to do so :)
<Mirv> didrocks: can you ack http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-lens-friends_0.1.3+13.10.20130805-0ubuntu1.diff ? sil2100
<Mirv> 's change to use -X instead of deleting a file
<didrocks> Mirv: ah great, thanks! :)
<didrocks> +1
<didrocks> you're going to publish the other ones as well?
<didrocks> I saw some are in manual publishing mode when I relaunched the mirslave stack
<Mirv> didrocks: apps is ready but was built before webapps dep was added, and webapps would now block it since unity-webapps-qml has 3 failing tests, so not publishing that. and settings was in reality already published, it was this publishing of yesterday's build thing. so at the moment no others.
<Mirv> filed bugs about unity8, the unity-webapps-qml and address-book-app (phone stack)
<didrocks> Mirv: ah great! did you ping upstream about them as well?
<didrocks> Saviq: working on the unity8 test? ^
<Saviq> didrocks, which unity8 test?
<Mirv> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1208395
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1208395 in Unity 8 "can_unlock_passphrase_screen test failing" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> didrocks: waiting for alexandre and renato to wake up for the others
<didrocks> ok, thanks! :)
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks
<mlankhorst> seems the workaround is a script like this
<mlankhorst> $ cat pbuilder-sid
<mlankhorst> #!/bin/bash
<mlankhorst> exec pdebuild --debbuildopts "$*" -- --basetgz /home/mlankhorst/pbuilder/sid-base.tgz --buildresult /home/mlankhorst/pbuilder/sid_result
<mlankhorst> then git-buildpackage with --git-builder='pbuilder-sid -I.git -i.git' :)
<didrocks> argh, RAOF: you lied! :)
<didrocks> RAOF: even with latest patches, the -ati and -intel still tries to access to some xmir patches
<ogra_> you mean Mir works on powerpc ?
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> ogra_: no, it doesn't
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> I'm tired of powerpc making me loosing 6h today… though
<didrocks> It seems I'll need the separate debian/patches/series per arch now though :/
<didrocks> maybe I should let RAOF coming with something more sexy
<cyphermox> good morning!
<didrocks> hey cyphermox, how were your holidays?
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, welcome back!
<seb128> cyphermox, did you have good holidays ?
<cyphermox> good yeah
<cyphermox> the only bad thing is a pretty intense sunburn :)
<didrocks> argh, not enough protection? :)
<cyphermox> what protection?
<cyphermox> ;)
<cyphermox> seriously though, yeah, a bit too late. we went to the water park, it was a pretty rainy cold day
<cyphermox> but then the sun showed up
<didrocks> ah, usual trap ;)
<cyphermox> yea
 * cyphermox goes take a look at jenkins
<cyphermox> eep
<nessita> hello everyone! quick question: I'm running raring and usb-creator-gtk keeps crashing on me, I need to create a booteable saucy pendrive. Error in dmesg is:
<nessita> Aug  5 13:38:44 dali kernel: [  667.507134] usb-creator-gtk[4255]: segfault at 7f1217b09b50 ip 00007f1217b09b50 sp 00007f120bffe668 error 15
<nessita> other errors for previous attempts are:
<nessita> [  456.966782] traps: usb-creator-gtk[3734] general protection ip:587f37 sp:7f7722da37f0 error:0 in python3.3[400000+2a5000]
<nessita> Aug  5 13:32:02 dali kernel: [  267.114298] usb-creator-gtk[3332]: segfault at 4 ip 00007f01f342bd80 sp 00007ffff90516d8 error 6 in libdbus-1.so.3.7.2[7f01f3407000+43000]
<seb128> nessita, hey, you should be able to create one using dd
<nessita> seb128, hi there!
<sarnold> nessita: usb-creator-gtk hasn't worked for me in a while, dd works better.
<nessita> so, just dd if=the-image of=/dev/sdb1 ?
<sarnold> I can't recall if you'll want to output to the partition or the whole disk ..
<seb128> nessita, google suggest "dd if=/path/to/file.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M"
<seb128> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12507490/usb-bootable-in-ubuntu-12-04
<nessita> seb128, sarnold: great, will try that
<seb128> one of the command says sdb1
<seb128> well, either might work
<seb128> nessita,  let us know how it goes ;-)
<nessita> yes, will do
<nessita> brb
<nessita> dd finished, 888143872 bytes (888 MB) copied, 112.943 s, 7.9 MB/s, booting using the pendrive
<nessita> I still don't understand how this will write properly the bootloader
<nessita> but let's try!
 * nessita brbs
<nessita> seb128, sarnold: dd worked like a charm, thanks!
<nessita> is sad that usb-creator-gtk does not work, there are some people that are afraid to use the terminal
<sarnold> nessita: excellent :) the reason why it works is some newfangled "hybrid iso" format that I don't yet understand :)
<sarnold> nessita: and agreed there, the gui interface seemed pleasant enough when it did work. :/
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-06
<didrocks> hey Mirv!
<Mirv> morning didrocks
<didrocks> Mirv: I just pinged the QA team as you can see the autopilot ati machine is down
<didrocks> not sure if you tried to ping them already
<Mirv> didrocks: not yet, I saw connection problems but wasn't sure if it was random so tried again. thanks for pinging.
<Hargard> for those ubuntu developers out there am in college and ave decided to give it a go
<Hargard> how do i go about it ??
<Mirv> Hargard: http://www.ubuntu.com/download should get you started
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel!
<Mirv> didrocks: ack for removal of libgles2-mesa-dev dependency? http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_powerd_0.13+13.10.20130806-0ubuntu1.diff seemingly not needed because a successful build happened
<didrocks> ça va?
<Mirv> no explanation in the merge request though
<didrocks> jibel: thanks for restarting the ati machine btw :)
<jibel> Salut didrocks , ça va et toi? plus reposé qu'hier?
<jibel> didrocks, de rien
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, let's trust then :) +1
<didrocks> jibel: un peu mieux et un moins chaud!
<jibel> didrocks, I still don't get why this machine and only this one goes down
<Mirv> ok
<didrocks> jibel: right, that's weird. I guess there is no way to have something able to restart it from magners?
<jibel> didrocks, and each time when it starts the platform stack
<jibel> didrocks, is there anything special with this stack?
<didrocks> the only think I can see is that libhybris is installed and have opengles android drivers
<jibel> didrocks, I can add a nagios check with an autorestart
<didrocks> but it would be a 100% reproduceable if it was that one making everything failing
<jibel> but I don't really fancy systems that tries to automatically fix themselves
<didrocks> indeed
<didrocks> jibel: just give me a way to restart it at least ;)
<jibel> didrocks, connect to the CDU and electrically reboot it :)
<didrocks> jibel: I have no idea how to do that TBH ;)
<didrocks> an email would help
<jibel> didrocks, honestly the qa prod team should do that, I'll send them an email
<Mirv> didrocks: indicator-network and mir would need acking as well http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-network_0.5.0+13.10.20130806-0ubuntu1.diff + http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Mir/job/cu2d-mir-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_mir_0.0.8+13.10.20130806-0ubuntu1.diff - should mir archs be just
<didrocks> jibel: thanks! I tried to ping them this morning, but we have been stuck for 2 hours
<didrocks> Mirv: +1 on both (your end of sentence have been cut though)
<Mirv> didrocks: ah.. it was "should mir archs be just 'any' as well?"
<didrocks> Mirv: no, we don't build Mir on powerpc on purpose
<didrocks> (hence the lenghty list)
<Mirv> didrocks: ok
<Mirv> didrocks: the SDK team is now doing a separate source for non-build-needing Ubuntu Qt Creator plugin data files. does that (qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-data) sound ok to you? or should we anticipate the hopeful combination of the plugin code into it in the name of this new source package? (still not possible at the moment)
<didrocks> Mirv: hum -data is confonding
<didrocks> Mirv: I would expect assets
<didrocks> qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu isn't possible?
<didrocks> even if we ship a qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-data binary package
<didrocks> (so that the day we can have real binary plugin code, we just skip to the same package)
<Mirv> didrocks: it would be possible, although sligthly confusing as qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu binary package would still come from qtcreator source package, so far
<didrocks> ship*
<didrocks> Mirv: I can if you add a comment in debian/control, that's good enough
<didrocks> s/can/think/
<didrocks> maybe qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-common for the binary package btw
<Mirv> ok, sounds good to me, the end goal is to have it truly separate
<Mirv> common makes sense
<didrocks> right ;)
<didrocks> thanks Mirv
<Mirv> thanks for consultance
<didrocks> seb128: team meeting reminder btw :)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw ;)
<didrocks> am I the only one with my sd card being in read only now?
<didrocks> /dev/mmcblk0p1 on /media/didrocks/BE2C-ED51 type vfat (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks2)
<seb128> didrocks, is that a desktop config?
<didrocks> seb128: I'm on my desktop, yeah
<didrocks> can't remount it rw
<seb128> didrocks, wfm, I just put an sd in the laptop reader and it's rw for me
<didrocks> $ ls -l /dev/mmcblk0
<seb128> the other options are the same as yours
<didrocks> brw-rw----+ 1 root disk 179, 8 août   6 11:25 /dev/mmcblk0
<didrocks> I would need a pitti… :/
<seb128> $ ls -l /dev/mmcblk0p1
<seb128> brw-rw----+ 1 root disk 179, 1 août   6 11:25 /dev/mmcblk0p1
<didrocks> ok, it's something else probably
<seb128> you are sure you didn't toggle the security on the sdcard by accident?
<seb128> the small plastic piece on the side
<didrocks> I don't have that toggle
<seb128> weird
<didrocks> it's a micro-sd
<didrocks> ah, but the adapater has one!
<didrocks> seb128: ok, never noticed that switch, working now :)
<seb128> didrocks, great ;-)
<didrocks> (it seems that there is nothing blocking it anymore, so it's floating)
<seb128> Mirv, hey
<seb128> Mirv, are you looking at the stacks while sil2100 is on holidays?
<seb128> Mirv, is there any problem with settings (it's still not published from what I can see)?
<Mirv> seb128: hey, yes, I'm not sure what's it truly is about, but armhf fails repeatibly https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1208720
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1208720 in ubuntu-system-settings "FTBFS on armhf: Library '/system/lib/libGLESv2.so' not found (Segmentation fault)" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> was meaning to ping you as well
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> it's a mir fallout I'm pretty sure
<seb128> didrocks, !!!!
<seb128> RAOF, ^ does that ring a bell?
<didrocks> it's what tvoss_ and RAOF are working on AFAIK
 * ogra_ doesnt think thats easily solvable unless you have a mesa package that provides that file in that place 
<Mirv> powerd dropped libgles dev dependency just
<tvoss_> seb128, is that on armhf?
 * ogra_ would just add such a link to libgles2-mesa-dev
<Mirv> tvoss_: yes
<seb128> tvoss_, yes
<tvoss_> Mirv, why do you access the libgles at build time?
<seb128> Mirv, is that the only component hitting that issue?
<Mirv> seb128: so far yes
<seb128> tvoss_, we don't, we just use qt5 stuff
<seb128> tvoss_, something in the qt stack is bringing it for us...
<tvoss_> seb128, so you are running a test or something at build time, right?
<tvoss_> seb128, /system/lib/libGLESv2.so lives on the android side of things
<ogra_> and is totally device specific
<seb128> tvoss_, yes, that's in the tests (running the ui under xfvb-run)
<ogra_> for all Xorg gles builds we use mesa ... if you really need such a thing, we should have a meas lib that provides the stubs you need
<seb128> tvoss_, that was working until yesterday
<tvoss_> seb128, the problem is that libhybris is installed ...
<seb128> ogra_, well, I don't, it's a qt5 UI ran under xvfb-run
<ogra_> ah
<seb128> tvoss_, right, we build-depends on it because we use it to access device infos (serial number)
<ogra_> well, even that should have a runtime mesa fallback then
<ogra_> seb128, that wont work without having a full android counterpart in place
<tvoss_> seb128, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5954397/ is the list of rdepends
<tvoss_> seb128, why do you use it naked?
<seb128> tvoss_, well, as said we directly build-depends on it
<tvoss_> seb128, which function do you use?
<seb128> #include <hybris/properties/properties.h>
<seb128>         property_get("ro.serialno", serialBuffer, "");
<seb128> tvoss_, ^
<ogra_> that cant work
<seb128> tvoss_, that can go away the day we have an Ubuntu backend for qtsystems
<seb128> ogra_, yet it does ;-)
<tvoss_> seb128, I think you need android-properties, too
<ogra_> it cant ...
<ogra_> (at build time i mean)
<seb128> ogra_, go to system settings, about and look at "serial number"
<tvoss_> ogra_, the hybris author was working on making it work
<seb128> ogra_, it's rsalveti who told me to do that, and it has been working until today
<ogra_> seb128, i mean in a package build or runtime test of a package build
<ogra_> unless you actually build on a phone
<seb128> ogra_, why? libhybris is there on amd64 and i386
<seb128> why wouldn't it build?
<seb128> sure it's not going to work
<ogra_> there is no backend or properties system
<seb128> by libhybris just return the fallback value on a desktop
<seb128> that's the 3rd argument of the function
<seb128> ""
<seb128> by->but
<tvoss_> seb128, it tries to resolve the libraries at startup time
<RAOF> seb128: libhybris should not be built on i386 or amd64, because it can't ever work there.
<ogra_> RAOF, wrong
<ogra_> RAOF, there are pleny x86 based android devices
<seb128> RAOF, you can have android on i386 ;-)
<ogra_> and the plan is to support them
<RAOF> Ah, fair enough. We *are* planning to support the crazy x86 android :)
<seb128> well, that's orthogonal anyway
 * ogra_ just had the same discussion with tvoss_ in #ubuntu-phablet ::) )
<seb128> that's just an include, even if the function is not implemented on !armhf
<seb128> things build
<seb128> and runtime is doing the right thing
<seb128> it returns a fallback value if there is no backend
<seb128> not sure why we are arguing over that
 * RAOF suspects that we actually want a new arch; android-i386, android-amd64, android-armhf.
<seb128> the problem is the libegles build issue
<seb128> -e
<ogra_> RAOF, that wouldnt gain you anything since the android side isnt packaged
<seb128> and that's new from today
<RAOF> And the libgles runtime issue, as installing libhybris breaks mesa
<tvoss_> ogra_, I think it was, slangasek mentioned that to me last week
<seb128> RAOF, why wasn't it breaking it before today?
<RAOF> It probably *was*, just that nothing was depending on libhybris?
<seb128> RAOF, and can we go back to not breaking it?
<ogra_> tvoss_, we have an android package we use ... it contains exactly the img files yoou find on cdimage
<seb128> RAOF, no, system settings didn't change, we have been doing that for > 1 month
<ogra_> tvoss_, we will never have it "properly" packaged or usable by a build system
<RAOF> seb128: Not really; hybris' egl alternate needs to beat mesa's egl alternate on the phone.
<RAOF> ogra_: Even without the base packaged, android-i386 would be useful; we could build-depend on libhybris [android-any]
<ogra_> tvoss_, every binary in these packages would be fully device specific
<ogra_> RAOF, that would mean a complete new arch
<RAOF> Then android-i386 builds would get the correct dependencies, and i386 builds wouldn't pull in libhybris and break everything
<seb128> shrug
<RAOF> ogra_: Partial arch, surely?
<ogra_> RAOF, hire 20 new devs and we can talk again
<tvoss_> ogra_, sure
 * ogra_ points to the pain lpia was
<tvoss_> ogra_, what is your proposal to solve this then?
<seb128> RAOF, we have been pulling it libhybris in for a month with daily builds every day and didn't get any issue
<ogra_> tvoss_, have a porper mesa package providing that file linked
<ogra_> everything else would be 100% HW specific
<tvoss_> ogra_, the interesting bit is: it's not only gl
<seb128> RAOF, something changed somewhere starting today
<ogra_> (as android simply is 100% HW specific ... its an embedded build)
<seb128> RAOF, don't make me spend the day tracking to down to the recent xorg/mesa uploads :p
<ogra_> tvoss_, so we need other packages like that for the other purposes
<RAOF> seb128: :)
<tvoss_> seb128, when did you start pulling in hybris?
<seb128> tvoss_, early july
<seb128> tvoss_, RAOF: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/0.1+13.10.20130712-0ubuntu1
<seb128> and things have been working smoothly since, until today
<tvoss_> seb128, so you could happily run your tests at build time until today?
<seb128> yes
<tvoss_> RAOF, the last package installing either mesa or hybris would win, right?
<RAOF> tvoss_: No; mesa's alternate is priority 500, hybris' is 1000. Hybris always wins
<seb128> tvoss_, RAOF: that's yesterday's build:
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/146708048/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.ubuntu-system-settings_0.1%2B13.10.20130804-0ubuntu1_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<seb128> "xvfb-run -a ./tst_plugins
<seb128> libEGL warning: GLX/DRI2 is not supported
<seb128> libEGL warning: DRI2: failed to create any config
<seb128> libEGL warning: GLX: failed to load GLX"
<seb128> we had those warnings
<seb128> but not libgles error
 * ogra_ bets it is platform-api, not hybris 
<tvoss_> ogra_, then it is more likely to be qtubuntu
<tvoss_> in this specific scenario
<ogra_> or that, yeah
<ogra_> just not hybris ... it didnt change in a while
<RAOF> seb128: You didn't have libhybris installed during that build.
<ogra_> qtubuntu changed sat, though
<RAOF> seb128: So, now that something's pulling libhybris into your build environment, it's breaking it.
<seb128> hum
<seb128> what happened to that build-depends
<seb128> and why is it not failing to build earlier since one the header is not installed
<RAOF> Mysteries of the ages.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> RAOF, tvoss_: so what do you recommend doing? should whatever is bringing hybris in be fixed to not do that?
<RAOF> Yes.
<tvoss_> seb128, that was my proposal, but ogra is opposed to binding it to the architecture
<RAOF> Well, I guess there's two options. Make libhybris not break everything when there isn't an underlying android system to delegate to, or not install libhybris unless there's an underlying android system to delegate to.
<ogra_> i'm not opposed to fixing it :)
<RAOF> The former seems simpler ;)
<ogra_> i'm just opposed to break x86 android on purpose
<RAOF> Gah. I meant the latter "don't install libhybris unless there's an android system"
<tvoss_> RAOF, right :)
<tvoss_> RAOF, as installation of hybris breaks things right now ...
<ogra_> RAOF, thast what i was suggesting to tvoss_
 * seb128 tries to figure out what is brining hybris in
<tvoss_> ogra_, the trigger for "an underlying android system" is a bit difficult to model right now
<ogra_> well, as long as the android container bits arent installed in your root you dont have android and should use a fallabck method
<tvoss_> ogra_, how to detect that at package build time if not tying to the architecture then?
<ogra_> at build time you *never* have any android in place
<ogra_> and *always* need to use the fallback
<czajkowski> good morning my favourite people :)
<czajkowski> this bug, isn't against saucy, but has happened at least 4 times today https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bamf/+bug/1107926  wondering is there anything I can do to help
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1107926 in bamf (Ubuntu) "bamfdaemon crashed with signal 5 in _XReply()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> czajkowski, hey, try talking to Trevinho
<Trevinho> czajkowski: see if you have debug symbols
<tvoss_> ogra_, so effectively you are saying that no one should link against hybris for example, but dlopen/dlsym at runtime then
<Trevinho> czajkowski: I mean, it would be nice if you could install them and get a better stacktrace
<ogra_> tvoss_, no, i'm saying we need something like mesa to provide what you need at build time, like we do since armhf exists (we cant link against GLES stuff on arm, mesa provides a generic way for buildign GL and GLES stuff)
<czajkowski> Trevinho: debug symbols?
<Trevinho> czajkowski: yes, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash...
<Trevinho> czajkowski: however I see there are some stack traces on the bug, let me check them first
<czajkowski> Trevinho: cheers
<ogra_> tvoss_, if you link against hybris, hybris-dev sneeds to provide the right stubs
<ogra_> or use some other dep that does
<tvoss_> ogra_, it does provide the stubs right now, perhaps we just need to be more clever in there and not trying to resolve symbols at load time automatically
<ogra_> or enhance the stubs :)
<tvoss_> seb128, why do you run the tests at buildtime on an armhf target if not on phone?
<tvoss_> ogra_, I did the lazy loading trick in the platform api, working fine there
<tvoss_> ogra_, that still leaves us with overriding the defaults issue though
<ogra_> "the lazy loading trick" ?
<tvoss_> ogra_, not resolve symbols from the android side automatically when the program starts but only on demand
<ogra_> ah
<seb128> tvoss_, those tests are from mardy, I'm not sure ... would you recommend those to be rather autopilot/CI tests?
<ogra_> if they are HW dependent they have to
<tvoss_> seb128, yup
<seb128> ogra_, they are not
<seb128> it's only a qt5 ui
<seb128> we don't test backend code in those
<ogra_> well, the data you collect is
<seb128> well, those tests only test the UI bits
<seb128> they don't depend on having a working backends or datas
<tvoss_> seb128, but qou won't have a ui on armhf anyways
<Mirv> didrocks: ack request for friends migration to UnityActions API http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Friends/job/cu2d-friends-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_friends-app_0.91.3+13.10.20130806-0ubuntu1.diff
<seb128> tvoss_, why not?
<tvoss_> seb128, how would they if not running on a device?
<seb128> tvoss_, well, the main UI is only qt stuff, it's building a grid of icons for the available plugins
<seb128> it can run anywhere where qt5 is working
<seb128> then the panels are not going to work, sure
<ogra_> the bug is definitely that the qt stuff tries to attach to something completely HW specific then
<seb128> ogra_, well, the thing is that libhybris being in just breaks qt/gles
<ogra_> which brings me back to my mesa like statement :)
<ogra_> hybris needs to fall back to meas gles or something similar
<ogra_> *mesa
<didrocks> Mirv: +1
<tvoss_> ogra_, or we split hybris into core and something like hybris-egl, hybris-gles etc
<tvoss_> ogra_, you could then runtime depend on it, but not build-time depend on it
<ogra_> rvr, how would that solve the issue ?
<ogra_> if the UI needs gles it still would fail
<ogra_> it fails at runtime
<ogra_> during a runtime test ... no ?
<Trevinho> seb128: do you know if something changed in gdk_error_trap_{pop,push} recently?
<seb128> Trevinho, "recently"?
<Trevinho> seb128: let's say raring/saucy cycle...
<seb128> Trevinho, not that I know of, we have been on gtk 3.8 for over a month
<tvoss_> ogra_, nope, the runtime depends are actually different than the build depends, we could make lxc-andoroid-config runtime depend on -egl -gles etc. and only bring in that dependency very selectively
<Trevinho> seb128: as that crash should be handled by gdk, without crashing actually..
<ogra_> tvoss_, no, that would be wrong
<tvoss_> ogra_, why is that?
<ogra_> lxc-anroid-config is lower than UI level
<ogra_> thats like making udev depend on some xserver stuff
<seb128> Trevinho, hum, I don't know ... maybe ask on #gtk+?
<Trevinho> seb128: ok...
<Trevinho> seb128: also if I do a new release of libwnck can you import that in archives?
<ogra_> tvoss_, again, i think we need hybris to fall back to mesa
<seb128> Trevinho, sure
<ogra_> and have a mesa package that provides the bits that are expected
<Trevinho> seb128: cool
<tvoss_> ogra_, again, I do agree with you but it's a significant amount of work and would result us in implementing "allow for multiple egl, gles vendor specific implementations" in mesa
<tvoss_> ogra_, that's not something we can do easily right now
<ogra_> tvoss_, i dont think it is so significant
<ogra_> tvoss_, mesa already ships libGLESv2.so .... just not in the place the code expects it
<tvoss_> ogra_, you cannot easily just symlink, the moment you open the so again, you risk running all of the global ctors again and such
<ogra_> all you need is some links ... and for cleanness probanly a separate package so you dont mess up desktop
<tvoss_> ogra_, I don't think that it is that easy, that's why I'm trying to find another solution
<ogra_> LD_PRELOAD during build then ?
<seb128> tvoss_, ogra_, RAOF: ok, so libmirclient1 is what brings libhybris on the builder
 * seb128 scratches head on what to do next
<ogra_> seb128, awesome so tvoss_ just needs to fix bug 1118903
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1118903 in Mir "Mir lacks a software rendering backend" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1118903
<ogra_> :P
<tvoss_> just (tm)
<seb128> tvoss_, so your suggestion is to move those tests from build time to CI right?
<tvoss_> seb128, if that's easily possible ... yes
<seb128> didrocks, Mirv: is the CI for ubuntu-system-settings/armhf done on machines that have an android side?
<ogra_> thats definitely planned
<ogra_> (not sure if it is there yet)
<seb128> planned != today
<ogra_> yeah
<seb128> I need system settings to keep landing
<didrocks> seb128: if it's autopilot tests, right
<seb128> I can't just say "we are not going to land updates until that happens"
<seb128> didrocks, well, atm those tests are run at build time, I need to move them to be run somewhere that has an android side
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, convert them to autopilot tests
<ogra_> and move them to CI later once CI happens on actual target devices
<seb128> didrocks, can I just make them autopkgtests? ;-) that's a "make test" in the build tree, not really autopilot material
<didrocks> seb128: I don't think autopkgtests run on android hw
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> ogra_, you suggested earlier to LD_PRELOAD libgles right? I might just try that in the package build...
<ogra_> no idea if that works though :) but i imagine it could
<Mirv> I ran a build on my N4 and obviously it succeeded since there was the android side
<ogra_> to test without android on a phone, remove /data, /system and /factory from fstab ... and echo manual >/etc/init/lxc-android-config.override  (and pbviously reboot)
<seb128> ogra_, tvoss_, RAOF: thinking about it, I don't think it's something I can fix on system settings side ... if I understand correctly the problem, libmir is going to bring libhybris in on any armhf build, and we a load of packages, in the archive, running make check under xfvb-run that is going to hit that issue
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> libmir is broken here
 * didrocks didn't follow the whole discussion
<ogra_> and the only proper fix is to fix the bug above
<didrocks> but theorically, all !armhf are broken too, right?
<didrocks> like everything that will use opengles?
<ogra_> didrocks, nope, it will just fall back to mesa as it should if libhybris isnt pulled in
<seb128> didrocks, well, libmirclient1 doesn't depends on libhyrbris on !armhf I think
<didrocks> ok, but if you install it
<ogra_> (at least i would assume this)
<didrocks> you are screwed? ;)
<seb128> I guess
 * seb128 tries
<tvoss_> ogra_, that's not true, it comes down to supporting installing mutliple vendor-specific gl implementations
<ogra_> didrocks, right
<ogra_> tvoss_, which you cant di at build time
<ogra_> *do
<tvoss_> ogra_, only if mesa supports it
<ogra_> else you end up with HW specific binaries
<didrocks> tvoss_: I don't think the u-s-c issue is that one though, we don't pull libhybris in it
<ogra_> libmirclient1 needs a "libhybris | libmesa-gles-dev" or something like that .... and your environemnt needs to brovide the latter so that dep is fulfilled
<Trevinho> seb128: so I've just released libwnck 3.4.6 (hopefully it will be here soon http://download.gnome.org/sources/libwnck/3.4/libwnck-3.4.6.tar.xz), it would be nice if you could put in archives as well... Let me know if you need a bug for tracking it
<seb128> Trevinho, ok, will do
<seb128> Trevinho, did you figure out the issue/change with gtk?
<seb128> tvoss_, ogra_, RAOF: unity CI is broken as well:
<seb128> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-saucy-armhf-autolanding/157/console
<seb128> linkerlinker.c:1095| ERROR: Library '/system/lib/libGLESv2.so' not found
<seb128> Segmentation fault
<ogra_> see above :)
<seb128> ogra_, the alternative depends is not going to fix that
<ogra_> <didrocks> seb128: yeah, convert them to autopilot tests
<ogra_> <ogra_> and move them to CI later once CI happens on actual target devices
<ogra_> seb128, no, fixing bug 1118903 will
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1118903 in Mir "Mir lacks a software rendering backend" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1118903
<seb128> ogra_, well, that's not going to happen this week for sure
<ogra_> (which would result in some alternate depends)
<ogra_> seb128, right, so go with autopilot for now
<seb128> ogra_, I'm not converting half of the ubuntu archive to drop make check tests and use autopilot
<seb128> let me email ubuntu-devel@ as a fyi meanwhile
<seb128> in case others wonder what's going on
<Trevinho> seb128: about the gdk change, no idea.. I've tried to one thing in libwnck, let's see if that fixes the problem
<Mirv> didrocks: unity managed to get its tests passed finally, there'd be libunity version bump / symbol add change to ack: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_libunity_7.0.10+13.10.20130806-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> Mirv: ah sweet! looking good, +1 :)
<Mirv> thanks again
<didrocks> thanks to you!
<rsalveti> seb128: sorry, trying to understand the long backlog, did you find out what was bringing libhybris as build-dep for ubuntu-system-settings?
<rsalveti> seb128: ogra_: yeah, just the property system is fine, as that doesn't depend on hybris itself
<rsalveti> it's a separated library
<ogra_> rsalveti, the dep on libmirclient
<rsalveti> oh, and it all started there :-)
<rsalveti> yeah, forcing 'android' == 'armhf' is a big and annoying issue
<seb128> rsalveti, xorg is
<rsalveti> as it'll cause all these weird build-depends just for armhf
<seb128> rsalveti, xorg depends on mir and libmirclient1 depends on libhybris on armhf
<seb128> rsalveti, and we build-depends on qt, which brings in xorg, which brings in mir, which brings in libhybris
<rsalveti> oh, the joy
 * rsalveti looks for coffee 
<kenvandine> seb128, can you do an easy review for me?  it's going to block getting some ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts fixed
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/mod_dir/+merge/178772
<seb128> kenvandine, not sure, you don't do my easy reviews, why should I do yours :p
 * seb128 is looking
<kenvandine>  :-D
<seb128> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/telephony-service/sounds-events-from-gsettings/+merge/178344 btw ;-)
<seb128> ups
<kenvandine> the accounts plugin is no longer getting loaded, since the path changed
<kenvandine> and i uncovered the pkgconfig file is broken :)
<seb128> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/sound-improve-display-name/+merge/178587 I meant
<kenvandine> oh... i looked at that yesterday and forgot to give it an ack
<asac> seb128: can you sit tight on not uploading new X without checking with olli?
<asac> and kgunn?
<asac> seb128: in general, please always coordinate any upload yuou do :)
<asac> with them
<seb128> asac, sure, can we do that the other way around too? they just broke armhf with their Mir work :p
<seb128> asac, which broke unity7 and system settings (and other stuff)
<asac> seb128: if you can phrase what you want from them, then yes
<asac> :)
<asac> so yeah
<asac> seb128: was that the initial landing?
<seb128> asac, yes
<asac> right. for initial landing they shlould also have reached out to you :)
<asac> but having both sides trying, will ensure that at least one side will do it
<asac> :)
<seb128> asac, when you say "new X", is that for new versions, or any upload (like trivial patches, bug fixes, etc)
<kgunn> seb128: asac ack
<kgunn> seb128: i think we just need a xmir smoke test added to whatever tests you currently run for uploading new x changes
<kgunn> make sense ?
<asac> seb128: any upload... just coordinate with your MIR friends :)
<seb128> kgunn, asac: yep, that makes sense
<seb128> kgunn, do you have any wiki/documentation on "how to test xmir"?
<kgunn> seb128: right now ...smoke test is boot, make sure unity-system-compositor is running & unity7 is up (on free drivers that is)
<kgunn> seb128: http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/
<seb128> kgunn, unity-system-compositor is not installed by default in saucy, does it mean th... thanks, that website has the infos I wanted ;-)
<seb128> kgunn, asac: I will make sure we test xmir and let you know in advance of coming uploads so you have time to test as well
<seb128> mlankhorst, ^
<kgunn> seb128: yeah...today you have to install u-s-c
<seb128> mlankhorst, before any xorg upload, please make sure to test xmir and check with the Mir guys that everything is ok for upload
<mlankhorst> yeah was fun to find out from saucy-changes that xmir was uploaded :P
<kgunn> but thats the hump we are trying to get over
<mlankhorst> and a bit annoyed that a random snapshot of xxv-ati.git was uploaded to enable xmir support on, but I'm going to correct that by tagging a release of a random git snapshot of upstream xxv-ati.git :P
<kgunn> mlankhorst: by random, you mean out of synch & not necessarily tested in the non-xmir config ?
<kgunn> thats a good point
<mlankhorst> yeah and by basing on a release it means other distros will support the same thing too
<kgunn> RAOF: ^
<mlankhorst> but I'm doing a release of xxv-ati shortly, it's just a lot of work :P
<mlankhorst> testing if make distcheck passes, testing the unpatched debian, testing patched ubuntu, sending out release mail
<kgunn> mlankhorst: i assume same applies to nouveau & intel
<kgunn> or are we better coordinated on intel ?
<mlankhorst> intel has someone doing regular releases, so it's less harmful
<mlankhorst> on nouveau there isn't much development, so it stays closer to upstream already
<kgunn> still we should have gone to the trouble right before the push into main to get on your git tag
<mlankhorst> but yes I was hoping you at least tested it on the same hw without mir :P
<kgunn> mlankhorst: we do test fallback....
<kgunn> but not extensively...more like...it booted ? yea, good
<mlankhorst> but I was hitting a crash on stopping xserver with mir + intel sna
<mlankhorst> and didn't see a -dbg package for xmir, so valgrind on x becomes less useful
<seb128> oh, it's meeting time
<seb128> qengho, mlankhorst, tkamppeter, attente, (desrt?), (larsu?): hey, it's meeting time
<seb128> short list this week with people in holidays and those are confs
<seb128> I hope everybody is fine
<seb128> let's get started
<seb128> qengho, hey
<seb128> ok, no qengho
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<seb128> going to be a short meeting it seems :p
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - Make sure cups-browsed always sets and removes queues on the local CUPS daemon, not on a remote one where client.conf is pointing to.
<tkamppeter>  - GSoC 2013: Midterm evaluations.
<tkamppeter>  - Bugs
<tkamppeter>  - test installation of Ubuntu Touch on Nexus 7
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> seb128, hey
<attente> debugging ibus-anthy not working with ibus 1.5
<attente> cleaned up i-keyboard and have a working version under lightdm, plan is to distro-patch accountsservice for the time-being
<attente> i-keyboard tests failing, no idea why
<attente> (eof)
<seb128> do you have a merge request for the lightdm indicator?
<attente> seb128, not yet, i'd have to do one for the accountsservice patch first
<seb128> ok
<seb128> do you have an url for the failing test?
<attente> cyphermox posted this yesterday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5952631/
<cyphermox> yeah, that's the best I could get from sbuild
<seb128> weird
<attente> thinking about it a bit more, i guess it's not related to missing ibus
<seb128> seems like an XDG_RUNTIME_DIR issue maybe?
<seb128> does it happen in a pbuilder? how can I reproduce?
<cyphermox> it does fail in my PPA; I'll hack the rule file to cat that test log too so we know for sure whether it's the same thing
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<seb128> let me know when you get a log
<cyphermox> seb128: apparently it doesn't fail in pbuilder
<attente> yep, no problems using pbuilder on my end
<seb128> ok, weird
<seb128> let's wait for the ppa build log
<seb128> attente, thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks as well ;-)
<attente> thanks seb128
<seb128> desrt, larsu: any of you around/wanting to do a status update (next week once you are back from GUADEC is fine too)?
<larsu> seb128: I am, I think desrt is in a discussion
<larsu> so here I go...
<larsu> - GUADEC!
<larsu> - indicator-messages: gave a branch to dednick that uses the new architecture
<larsu> - indicator-sound: make it use the new MPRIS watching code I wrote (waiting for review)
<larsu> - gsettings-qt: fix occasional crash on x86
<larsu> eof
<seb128> larsu, I hope GUADEC was/is good ;-)
<seb128> thank for the gsettings-qt fix, that was driving me crazy
<seb128> the settings app kept hitting it for me
<larsu> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> some days I think people just break i386 to make me move to a 64bits install :p
<larsu> seb128: GUADEC was awesome, yes
<larsu> lol
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<seb128> so, me
<seb128> * system settings:
<seb128> - some UI tweaks and bug fixes
<seb128> - implemented the dash privacy option
<seb128> - made the sound capplet write a real config (and read it/restore state), sent a merge request for the phone app to use those (waiting for review)
<seb128> - reviews
<seb128> * updated poppler to the new version (adding qt5 support), spent some time daily with the soname change/transition
<seb128> * quite some settings backend discussions: silent mode/greeter config/file picker/reset
<seb128> * spent at least a day going over the current missing feature and the things that block us/are missing, talking to people about those and filing bugs
<seb128> * spent most of the day today in discussions about xmir/libhybris/armhf issues (breaking some of the build and CI), that's being resolved
<seb128> </week>
<larsu> wow, quick meeting today :)
<seb128> yep
<seb128> thanks everyone
<seb128> didrocks, ^ your turn now or in 11 minutes, as you wish
<didrocks> let's wait for the right time :)
<didrocks> thanks seb128!
<seb128> (did anyone had comments/questions/things to discussion meanwhile)
<seb128> didrocks, yw
<kenvandine> seb128, oh... maybe that is what is breaking the systems settings build on armhf
<kenvandine> linker errors
<seb128> kenvandine, it is, see my email to the ue list
<kenvandine> damn
<seb128> it's also breaking unity7 CI
<kenvandine> :(
<jasoncwarner__> hey everyone
<seb128> kenvandine, well, hopefully that's fixed today, we can turn off the build tests otherwise if needed
<seb128> jasoncwarner__, hey, how are you?
<seb128> jasoncwarner, welcome back!
<jasoncwarner> hey seb128 good, thanks. now that I'm (finally) home ;)
<kenvandine> landing the fixes for the accounts panel depends on getting systems settings published... grrr
<kenvandine> hey jasoncwarner!
<jasoncwarner> hey kenvandine !
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, where would be the fun if we were not stucked on stuff like that
<kenvandine> seb128, indeed...
<kenvandine> seb128, so question for you
<seb128> kenvandine, turn off the build tests if you really want to land the fix...
<kenvandine> mardy has a branch for uss-online-accounts that adds a new clients API, so accounts plugins can build qml-plugins... etc
<Mirv> kenvandine: FYI I pinged renato about the phone stack AP problem but didn't get reply https://bugs.launchpad.net/address-book-app/+bug/1208343
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1208343 in address-book-app "AP test address_book_app.tests.test_contactlist.TestContactList.test_contact_list failing" [Undecided,New]
<robru> jasoncwarner attending a meeting? what??? ;-)
<kenvandine> that also adds an OnlineAccountsPlugin.pc file to the uss-online-accounts package
<kenvandine> so the clients can get paths, etc
<kenvandine> i'd hate to add a -dev package just for that file :)
<kenvandine> seb128, how do you feel about that being in the uss-online-accounts binary?
<kenvandine> Mirv, thanks
<Mirv> robru: how's your trip going?
<jasoncwarner> hey robru !
<robru> Mirv, GUADEC is amazing, thanks. so many cool people here. but the heat is a bit more than I can bear.
<robru> jasoncwarner, hey!
<Mirv> hey jason as well
<seb128> kenvandine, that's fine, that package is not a lib
<kenvandine> good :)
<Mirv> robru: great, I'll be glad to read any GUADEC reports :)
<robru> Mirv, actually I *just* sent one to warthogs ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, between mardy's changes and mine that are pending for the accounts plugin, we have a huge diff
<kenvandine>  48 files changed, 3380 insertions(+), 127 deletions(-)
<Mirv> robru: ooh!
<Mirv> ok :00
<didrocks> good morning robru, Mirv, kenvandine, cyphermox! metting time :)
<seb128> kenvandine, quite some diff indeed!
<robru> didrocks, *yawn*, good morning, ooooh soo early ;-)
 * kenvandine waves
<Mirv> \o
<didrocks> robru: ahah, don't fake it! still in Europe right? :p
<kenvandine> seb128, i hate to turn off the tests... but damn... i gotta land this!
<robru> didrocks, lol, yeah. 6PM here in Brno... I could get used to having meetings at this time ;-)
<didrocks> heh
<cyphermox> morning
<didrocks> hey cyphermox! welcome back from holidays ;)
<didrocks> sil2100 is probably enjoying some sun and sand (or rather, enjoying unpacking his boxes for his new accomodation)
<robru> didrocks, wait, no timo or lukasz?
<didrocks> 18:01:13           Mirv | \o
<didrocks> I see a timo :)
<robru> wait, Mirv is timo?
<cyphermox> yeah
<Mirv> robru: yeah I just deduplicated myself
<Mirv> it'd be nice of course if there'd be both Timo and me
<didrocks> ahah
<robru> whaaa?
<cyphermox> oh, ah, perhaps I should say that I'll re-enable indicator-network tests in head/indicators, I noticed they are still disabled
<didrocks> I see robru's world collapsing :)
<Mirv> robru: :D
<didrocks> cyphermox: excellent \o/
<robru> Mirv, terribly sorry, this whole time I've had no idea who you were.
<kenvandine> haha
<Mirv> robru: hahaha :)
<didrocks> let's start with Mirv thus!
<didrocks> Mirv: any update? I see you are getting quite a lot of work on the spreadsheet :)
<Mirv> yeah, a lot of stuff ongoing, maybe slightly too much to get everything done quickly enough. the latest is Qt Creator update I'm now working on, and there's also Qt 5.1 work that's not on the list like I updated qtmultimedia
<didrocks> Mirv: should we take some load from you then?
<Mirv> two items that'd be ready for review is u1db-qt MP to get it to sdk stack and qt3d sponsoring, for didrocks
<didrocks> (I'm thinking a bout the new packages I added)
<didrocks> can someone help on u1db-qt?
<Mirv> didrocks: I'd welcome that, I don't see myself getting that far on the list immediately
<didrocks> I'll look at qt3d
<robru> didrocks, please assign me some work. I've had very little on my plate all week.
<didrocks> robru: you were at GUADEC, that's why :)
<didrocks> robru: are you back right now in crazy timezone?
<didrocks> or wait for eow?
<Mirv> didrocks: I mean, those two are ready, and seb reviewed u1db-qt, the only part missing is acceptance of the addition to the stack config
<robru> didrocks, yeah, but I see desrt and larsu getting work done. GUADEC isn't a vacation ;-)
<robru> didrocks, I fly home on friday.
<didrocks> (like, can we assign you some work NOW that needs to be done urgently)
<didrocks> ah excellent
<didrocks> so, let me reshuffle a little bit the spreadsheet
<robru> didrocks, how urgently? I need to run a couple errands after this meeting but I can do some work later tonight (within a few hours)
<didrocks> robru: not that urgent :p
<didrocks> robru: before eow
<robru> didrocks, yeah, for sure, assign me some stuff for EOW please.
<Mirv> thank you
<didrocks> robru: so, I assign to you the u1db-qt review, the 3 new packages and indicator-keyboard to help cyphermox on it
<didrocks> or rather, ubuntu-settings-components
<didrocks> robru: sounds good? (look at the spreadsheet, just updated)
<robru> didrocks, ok, put it in the spreadsheet and I'll look at it soon
<didrocks> great :)
<robru> didrocks, ok, great
<didrocks> thanks robru
<didrocks> hope that can help the poor Mirv ;)
<cyphermox> indicator-keyboard will be done before eow
<didrocks> cyphermox: good! and you think you can tackle the libcolumbus ABI transitioN?
<cyphermox> yeah
<didrocks> I CCed you on the email IIRC, right?
<cyphermox> I might not have seen it if it landed yesterday
<didrocks> yeah, it was yesterday
<didrocks> still on email catchup? ;)
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> I got it
<didrocks> great!
<cyphermox> I don't keep my nose in email, it's too distracting
<cyphermox> I only check a couple of times a day
<didrocks> I think that's enough for now, I'd probably have still new packages this week and will ping you directly
<cyphermox> should I do my update, if robru is done?
<didrocks> I think so, please do yours :)
<didrocks> - suburn because of ETOOMUCHSUN
<didrocks> what else? :)
<cyphermox> attente was waiting for a clearer logs for the failing tests in indicator-keyboard
<cyphermox> attente: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/146919005/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.indicator-keyboard_0.0.0-0ubuntu1~mtrudel2_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<cyphermox> the tests fail, we need to fix those, then I'll be able to enable indicator-keyboard and add it for the autopilot testing and all, assuming it has tests :)
<cyphermox> ^ despite the above, it really is a failed build
<cyphermox> did some work reviewing indicator-network
<didrocks> is it enabled for dailies?
<attente> cyphermox, thanks
<cyphermox> getting that ready to land on Touch asap, to cut down on delta on a bunch of things
<didrocks> (I think it is, right?)
<cyphermox> didrocks: indicator-keyboard? no
<qengho> seb128: sorry! Wonky saucy breakage and I didn't see message.  From me:  1) another chromium version released.  2) Upstream released another. Testing. 3) In progress: Reenabling launchpad translation migration in and out.
<didrocks> cyphermox: "indicator-network"
<cyphermox> indicator-network yes
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<cyphermox> it landed this morning
<didrocks> ok, nice to see finally an indicator for it! :)
<cyphermox> we have a new nicer indicator-network that kind of works :)
<didrocks> should we switch to it on desktop?
<cyphermox> ahah
<didrocks> or it's still just "kind" being "please don't"? ;)
<cyphermox> let me get back up from the floor
<didrocks> I take that as a no :p
<kenvandine> hehe
<cyphermox> soon :)
<didrocks> sweet! nice progress :)
<didrocks> let's catch up on those new components, I'm fearing more are coming, so let's get us tight :)
<didrocks> (also, please help reviewing each other and don't wait for me, i'm already under ETOOMANYTHINGS ;))
<didrocks> kenvandine: I see you are on the phone autopilot failures?
<robru> didrocks, alright, will do.
<didrocks> thanks robru, you may get some more pings during the week (and I'll ensure the spreadsheet is up to date)
<kenvandine> didrocks, i was looking, but Mirv beat me to filing a bug :)
<Mirv> if needed put some links to the spreadsheet others can click and review
<didrocks> kenvandine: please poke as well upstream to get that fixed
<kenvandine> i'm also trying to get settings published
<kenvandine> it has fixes that are needed to land accounts stuff
<didrocks> I was about to ask you that :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> and cordova-qt, does it need landing soon?
<kenvandine> builds broke because of the linker problem
<didrocks> yeah, funny mir-related thing :)
<kenvandine> annoying... :=D
<robru> didrocks, victor already asked me to do some packaging for cordova... I have a couple branches in progress there, at least for cordovamobilespec
<kenvandine> other than that, i've been doing all settings work
<kenvandine> cellular stuff with ofono-qt
<kenvandine> and accounts panel
<didrocks> robru: please keep kenvandine in the loop on that so that you don't duplicate. And file the spreadsheet so that when I receive a request, I know that it's already handled :)
<robru> didrocks, ok, updating now
<didrocks> thanks
<didrocks> great kenvandine!
<kenvandine> i'm not really paying attention to the cordova stuff
<kenvandine> that was just while i was filling in for sdk
<didrocks> kenvandine: so it's in robru's hand now? :)
<didrocks> ok
<kenvandine> i guess :)
<didrocks> my turn now
<didrocks> so, I've spent a crazy amount of time on Mir
<didrocks> Mir is default now, xorg is building on it
<didrocks> like the drivers
<didrocks> but it's not activated
<didrocks> we need unity-system-compositor for that
<didrocks> and once again a last minute issue appeared
<didrocks> defined as well some criterias for it being default, and for it staying on the release
<didrocks> on a more fun side, I've drafted the first version of the ui for system update
<didrocks> and helping barry to define the API
<didrocks> (we did a demo at the IoM)
<didrocks> unity8 is now landed in the distro
<didrocks> and finally, some warnings
<didrocks> a little bit of reshuffling that I just pushed around dailies
<didrocks> the goal is to prepare to have dailies every 3h
<didrocks> but it also means:
<didrocks> - as long as a stack isn't really building, you can still be able to do some manual publication
<didrocks> - if you publish manually a stack, all reverse dependant stack that was waiting for this one to be published will be automatically published
<didrocks> (to avoid having too many push buttons)
<didrocks> I think we'll need to have a hangout about it if you don't mind
<didrocks> maybe this week as robru is in a sane timezone finally? ;)
<robru> didrocks, hah! I was going to ask if we can wait until I'm back home ;-)
<didrocks> robru: as you wish, do you feel your connexion won't be enough?
<robru> didrocks, no, connection is ok, just unbearably hot here, will feel more comfortable at home
<robru> for video chatting ;-)
<didrocks> ok, so I propose that we switch next week meeting for a hangout?
<didrocks> robru: Mirv: kenvandine: cyphermox: wdyt? ^
<robru> didrocks, ok
<Mirv> ok
<didrocks> at least, same hour, no need to stay late and so on
<robru> yeah
<kenvandine> sure
<didrocks> ok, let's plan for it! ;)
<didrocks> please think about marking your items as done, I'll archive in a few
<didrocks> thanks everyone, have a good week!
<robru> didrocks, great, thanks! bye bye for now!
<didrocks> (and if you see daily-release being broken by my change today, a kind email is appreciated for my tomorrow's coffee time)
<Mirv> thanks to you
<didrocks> see you robru, Mirv ;)
<kenvandine> didrocks, robru: can one of you review this https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/cupstream2distro-config/remove_dupe_from_phone/+merge/178570
<didrocks> kenvandine: trusting you :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: if you deploy, ensure you merge trunk first
<didrocks> very important, dangerous changes in :)
<kgunn> mlankhorst: wrt mir....do you get something similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1208715
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1208715 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "XMir fails to start on intel" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> ok, i actually deployed this change yesterday :)
<kgunn> mlankhorst: at least my recent comments
<kgunn> bschaefer: ^
 * bschaefer looks at bug
<bschaefer> kgunn, hmm, well I can update my laptop here to test that
<didrocks> kenvandine: ah, I probably remove it then
<didrocks> kenvandine: I deployed from trunk 1h ago
<kgunn> bschaefer: seems -testing ppa is fine....now the goal is to stabilize what's in main....not sure if xorg moved (or maybe we screwed up by not using what  was already in main, e.g. rebase xorg patches)
<kgunn> bschaefer: would be good to have another data point - but i  suspect RAOF will need to have a look when he gets on
<bschaefer> kgunn, alright, well it can never hurt to test main saucy with the testing ppa on intel, which I hope I don't get those intel errors
<bschaefer> usually bad: intel_drv.so undefined symbol xmir_get_drm_info
 * bschaefer restart lightdm
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-07
<Mirv> didrocks: morning. platform is in need of two new packages libhardware2 and libhybris-common1 https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/platform_add_libhardware2_libhybris-common1/+merge/178881
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, I think that's the transition needed for the armhf != android
<didrocks> Mirv: approved, please ensure you merge to trunk before deploying
<didrocks> (fixed some issues in the shell scripts this morning)
<didrocks> anyway, the -ati machine is down again
<jbicha> didrocks: hey, could you look at bug 1189180 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1189180 in cheese (Ubuntu) "[MIR] cheese" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189180
<Mirv> didrocks: ok. and yes.
<didrocks> jbicha: it's part of top list of my TODO, I'll catch it before EOW, is that good for you?
<didrocks> jbicha: I just need to find some time to dive into the context, but I don't see a blocker ;)
<jbicha> didrocks: sure, I just wanted to make sure you saw it; if you wait long enough, someone else might take care of it too :)
<didrocks> jbicha: I would love that, but honestly I doubt about it :p
<didrocks> jbicha: but yeah, you are on my unread MIR box on that purpose ;)
<jbicha> it unfortunately has your name attached to it as TIL ;)
<didrocks> jbicha: we are just 2 active MIR member
<didrocks> so 50% of chance ;)
<jbicha> oh really? :(
<didrocks> yep…
<Mirv> robru: so the u1db-qt thing is just about checking/approving the cu2d merge request so that I can deploy it. Francis already looked at it once
<robru> Mirv, anything I should do to confirm it more thoroughly? I just read it and it looks good.
<didrocks> packaging is fine, ready to go to distro?
<robru> haven't looked at the packaging yet, just the cu2d branch ;-)
<Mirv> robru: I don't think there is much that can be tested other than trying to get it built then after approving
<Mirv> robru: seb128 looked at the packaging and preNEW approved it
<robru> ok
<Mirv> so I think it should be good to go
<robru> should we top approve then?
<didrocks> \o/
<Mirv> robru: thanks
<Mirv> I'll see how it goes, in a while
<didrocks> jibel: salut!
<didrocks> jibel: ati machine down morning ping :p
<jibel> didrocks, Good morning
<jibel> didrocks, just restarted it.
<didrocks> thanks! :)
<jibel> didrocks, I added a restart of the machine before the first stack starts but it apparently didn't work
<didrocks> jibel: or maybe it got down after that?
<didrocks> like after the platform stack?
<jibel> didrocks, yes but I fail to find the cause of the hang
<didrocks> yeah :/
<Mirv> didrocks: mir migration would be needing ack http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Mir/job/cu2d-mir-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_mir_0.0.8+13.10.20130807.1-0ubuntu1.diff + unity8 commit revert affecting packing http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity8_7.81.3+13.10.20130807-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> unity8 also warns about platform not being published, but there is no dependency between the changes and platform
<didrocks> Mirv: does mir needs the platform change?
<didrocks> Mirv: +1 on unity8
<Mirv> didrocks: no, there's no changes in qtubuntu or platform-api packages (which are in platform, except that platform-api has location service API now added). should mir stack depend on platform and give a warning, which it now didn't?
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, I think the dep order (and so schedule time) has to change
<didrocks> same for mirslaves
<didrocks> Mirv: so this new build-dep is already in distro? (if so +1)
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, appeared today https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/armhf/libhardware-dev
<didrocks> Mirv: ahah, really really new! excellent then :) please publish
<didrocks> Mirv: I'm happy that with all the intrusive changes I committed to both cupstream2distro and the jenkins shell scripts that it didn't explode :)
<didrocks> I was preparing my buckets of water
<Mirv> hehe, seems good so far yes :)
<didrocks> ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: bamf would have a new symbol http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_bamf_0.5.0+13.10.20130807-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> Mirv: looks good, however, can you not publish that one (not urgent I think)? I want to see if autopublish for dependant stacks is working
<didrocks> Mirv: so waiting for stacks depending on that one to be ready
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, yes not urgent
<didrocks> (and so in manual publication)
<didrocks> Mirv: if you see one, like unity and so on, which are in manual publication because of indicators, mind pinging me?
<Mirv> ok
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> Mirv: I published the settings stack (just for info)
<didrocks> seb128: nooooo
<didrocks> did you?
<seb128> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> :/
<seb128> ?
<didrocks> I wanted to see the cascade
<didrocks> of autopublishing
<seb128> oh :/
<seb128> next time I guess
<didrocks> this was the perfect thing though :p
<didrocks> sdk blocked on platform failing
<seb128> you guys should have cascaded earlier :p
<didrocks> settings blocked on sdk + manual packaging change
<didrocks> seb128: the ati machine was stuck
<didrocks> so I was just waiting for platform to finish
<seb128> :/
<didrocks> we found at least why
<didrocks> Mir again…
<didrocks> that's why the ati machine is screwed everyday
<seb128> the libhybris issue got fixed at least
<seb128> how is it breaking it?
<didrocks> yeah, but it's not the exact issue that stucks u-s-c-
<didrocks> *
<didrocks> anyway, the bug is opened for a week, now, I'm disabling their stack
<didrocks> until they start working on it
<seb128> ok
<Mirv> seb128: :)
<didrocks> ok, at least, I'll check that as published, the settings stack shouldn't be triggered
<seb128> didrocks, Mirv: do you guys keep the indicator stack blocked also for testing purpose?
<Mirv> seb128: yes
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, nothing important right now to publish AFAIK
<didrocks> so just waiting for unity head to finish
<didrocks> and then, I'll trigger it
<seb128> k
<didrocks> I hope unity has packaging change
<didrocks> to confirm what I wanted
<didrocks> (even if this one will just be a one-direct relationship, not 2 as settings was)
<seb128> didrocks, we can re-create the settings situation if you want, we just need a packaging change and to retrigger the stack (it's a small one to run)
<didrocks> seb128: no, it won't build now as long as platform isn't finished
<seb128> k
<didrocks> hum, sdk is finished, so we can trick it
<didrocks> I can trick it
<didrocks> the copy can then not work, but I guess we don't care
<didrocks> seb128: ok done
<didrocks> seb128: the only side effect we will have is a branch that's going to be proposed which the same content than the one already proposed
<seb128> didrocks, "done"? what did you do exactly ;-)
<didrocks> copy2distro will reject the stack as we'll have a newer version available in distro
<didrocks> seb128: tricked it
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> please don't republish! :p
<seb128> don't worry, I'm staying away from it
<didrocks> heh ;)
 * didrocks is in suspens mode
<seb128> I wanted the gsettings-qt segfault fix in, and it's in (that's why I published earlier)
<didrocks> no worry ;)
<didrocks> seb128: so, for the hybris part, I saw some upload, the issue with android drivers is fixed?
<didrocks> (do you mind explaining quickly what was done so that I'm not lost behind)
<seb128> didrocks, no, it's not, but rsalveti splitted libhardware out of libhybris
<seb128> libhybris is a mix of things
<seb128> mir only needs a library (libhardware)
<seb128> which was in libhybris
<seb128> which also includes the gles hackery
<seb128> he splitted the lib in its own binary
<seb128> so now mir only brings that lib in
<seb128> and doesn't change the gles alternative
<didrocks> hum, so mir on armhf == android opengles?
<didrocks> or the gles hackery is still in libhybris?
<seb128> the gles hackery is still in libhybris
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> rsalveti is going to split that further
<didrocks> so we are protected against it (for now)
<seb128> e.g have an libhybris-gles
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> right
<didrocks> that seems the most straightforward way
<didrocks> thanks for tracking that :)
<seb128> installing the gles part of libhybris is a bit like installing the nvidia drivers that divert your libgl
<didrocks> indeed
<seb128> if you do that on an intel system, you screw your libgl :p
<seb128> yw
<didrocks> heh, I think the -ati issue is still different
<didrocks> but well, right now u-s-c FTBFS anyway
<seb128> next step is to split libhybris a bit more, but Ricardo wants to rename some libraries before that
<didrocks> yeah, makes sense
<seb128> and next next step is to be smarter about detecting the gles to use
<seb128> e.g doing runtime detection of "can the android one work, no, fallback"
<didrocks> yeah, we need that logic in the platform-api I guess
<didrocks> similar to "run the test with android drivers or on platform drivers"
<seb128> right
<seb128> that needs more thinking and work though, so I guess it will not be soon
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> I'm glad we find an easy way to workaround it meanwhile
<didrocks> good enough for now anyway
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> I was getting worried after reading the discussion yesterday
<seb128> yeah, it has been going round for a while
<didrocks> still 30+ minutes of unity tests running
<didrocks> then, we'll know if the automatic publisher is working
<didrocks> (well, if unity tests pass)
<robru> Mirv, didrocks: which was the most urgent of the stuff that's been assigned to me?
<didrocks> robru: I would say "libqtdbustest, libqtdbusmock, indicator-network-prompt"
<didrocks> then ubuntu-settings-component
<didrocks> and finally the cordova stuff
<didrocks> (in order of priorities)
<robru> didrocks, ok. and I noticed that lp:ubuntu-settings-component actually does not even have a debian/ directory. so i need to create that from scratch then?
<didrocks> robru: yeah, and win some awesome karma with it! :)
<robru> didrocks, haha, ok. usually i see debian/ that is just really poorly formed, I thought maybe if debian/ was missing that there was some reason for it ;-)
<didrocks> robru: I see settings, I map that mentally to seb128 and I'm sure it's a lazyness issue :p
 * seb128 slaps didrocks
<didrocks> ouch
<robru> heh
 * didrocks hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs didrocks back
<robru> awww
<didrocks> robru: are you in a hacking GUADEC room?
<robru> didrocks, nah, too hot there with poor AC. just in my hotel room
<didrocks> ah oki ;)
<robru> also, faster internet in the hotel ;-)
<didrocks> it's raining here like crazy
<robru> bah, I pray for rain
<didrocks> so good to go from 34°C to 24°C :)
<robru> didrocks, brb, I'm coming to your place ;-)
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> "it's all Europe, you can just walk down to the corner" ;)
<robru> didrocks, how long is a bus ride from here? can't be more than a few hours, right? ;-)
<robru> high of 37 degrees today
<didrocks> yeah, we had that in the previous weeks here
<didrocks> robru: 11h09 by car says google
<didrocks> you can even visit (if you take the 11h42 tour) seb128
<seb128> http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/EZXX0002
<seb128> it's going to drop by 10°C for them as well, but after the hack days
<seb128> 38°C tomorrow, "fun"
<larsu> robru: some of the rooms here have ac (it
<larsu> (it's just not very strong)
 * larsu waves to seb128 and didrocks 
<didrocks> hey larsu! how are you?
<seb128> larsu, hey, how are you?
<robru> larsu, are any of the basement rooms open? they were coolest as I recall. I might stop by later.
<larsu> didrocks, seb128: great! Hacking away ... :)  How are you?
<seb128> larsu, I'm good thanks ;-)
<didrocks> enjoying the rain and checking that latest changes didn't break the world :)
<larsu> robru: no, only the foyer in the basement, not the rooms. But two of the bof rooms have ac (the ones to the right of the main entrance)
<robru> hmmmmm
<larsu> didrocks: let me know if you get bored and need a change that breaks the world :P
 * larsu can provide
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<seb128> larsu, land the crack!
 * seb128 wants gmenu based messaging and bluetooth
<larsu> seb128: charles has an MR for bluetooth up, and I have a messaging branch that dednick is reviewing
<larsu> so, it's coming
<seb128> great!
<didrocks> ok, time to see if this works!
 * didrocks publishes platform-api
<larsu> that reminds me, I should probaly review charles' work
<robru> didrocks, hey, I need some help with a bootstrapping issue for the indicator stuff you asked me to package.
<seb128> larsu, do you need people to runtime test your messaging work?
<robru> didrocks, is there a way to manually publish all three to distro in one shot? or do I have to add one to daily release, get it in distro, then add the second to daily release, get it in distro, etc?
<didrocks> robru: they all depends on each others?
<didrocks> robru: if you adjust the build-deps, they can be all 3 published
<robru> didrocks, it's not a cylic dependency, but only one of them can build with distro as is (the rest depend on thefirst)
<robru> didrocks, ok, but more specifically, CI is failing because the deps aren't in distro. I need to land my packaging fixes in order to get the deps in distro, but CI is blocking me.
<larsu> seb128: not that many changes yet, it's only moving the phablet branch over to the new arch (no desktop profile yet). And I think dednick might need to adjust some things in the shell as well
<seb128> larsu, ok
<larsu> seb128: but it's at lp:~larsu/indicator-messages/phablet-port-indicator-ng if you're interested
<seb128> larsu: let me know when/if you need testing or something else from me
<larsu> seb128: will do, thanks! (probably after Fridays train trip ;) )
<seb128> larsu: btw no gsettings-qt issue since yesterday, just to confirm your fix is working great
 * larsu is productive on trains
<seb128> hehe
<didrocks> robru: you mean upstream merger?
<larsu> seb128: awesome! Thanks for the detailed report ;)
<didrocks> not the daily release
<didrocks> right?
<didrocks> robru: you need to talk to fginther, they should have a local repository created
<robru> didrocks, right, that's what I mean. CI is blocking upstream merge, and I need to merge upstream before we can daily release in distro
<robru> fginther, ^^ ? ;-)
<robru> didrocks, errr, what exactly is indicator-network-prompt? why does it's changelog claim that it's unity-scope-soundcloud? is this some kind of copy&paste error?
<didrocks> robru: TBH? I have no idea at all, do you mind checking with pete woods?
<robru> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> \o/\o/\o/
<didrocks> after fixing a small typo creating the dep of hell (a stack relaunching itself)
<didrocks> it all works
<didrocks> so platform got published
<seb128> didrocks, well done!
<didrocks> it triggered only the stack that were depending on it being in manual publishing mode
<didrocks> sdk was published successfully
<didrocks> it tried the settings stack which was in manual publishing mode because of sdk
<didrocks> but didn't publish it because it has a packaging change
<didrocks> (and it only list the packaging change now)
<desrt> hi guys
 * desrt gets a chance to go online
<didrocks> Mirv: robru: cyphermox: so way less manual publishing needed now \o/
<didrocks> hey desrt
<desrt> didrocks: too bad you couldn't come this year.  the talks were excellent.
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, I really wished I could come, I read some summary from robru and it sounded really interesting
<desrt> next year for sure, i imagine
<didrocks> right ;)
<seb128> desrt, hey
 * desrt is not sure what 2015 bid he wants.... sweden vs. england vs. italy. ... very interesting
<desrt> seb128: hey.  talked to alex about the GFile diskspace API
<desrt> you'll get it this cycle
<seb128> great!
<seb128> desrt, thanks ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks for SRU verifying those leak fixes ;-)
<didrocks> Mirv: all the stacks are yours now :)
<didrocks> Mirv: sdk just failed because it ran published with the new u1db-qt, I just disabled for publishing and it's reenabled now
<seb128> xnox, the unity/ubiquity rename mp got merged
<Mirv> didrocks: awesome, and ok. I'll check them after lunch
 * didrocks redeploys the latest config everywhere
<xnox> seb128: \o/
<didrocks> (all deployed)
<darkxst> seb128, hey!
<seb128> darkxst, hi
<darkxst> any progress on ibus stuff and being able to start with g-s-d?
<seb128> indicator-keyboard is having failing tests issue
<seb128> which are being worked
<seb128> once that's resolved we should be able to land the other bits
<darkxst> seb128, right, that kind of blocks things
<Mirv> hmm, libunity powerpc test failure
<Mirv> hmm, robru is not here
<Mirv> didrocks: u1db-qt's -dev package depends on qtbase5-dev which brings X dev packages and all sorts of stuff, what do you think about https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/u1db-qt-dependencies/+merge/178948 which would be required now?
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, normally, we don't add the -dev package, I didn't pick that up when you added u1db-qt
<didrocks> Mirv: we only add binaries that are/will be installed by default on the image
<didrocks> (as it's what we want to test)
<Mirv> didrocks: right, I was asssuming something is amiss. that's it.
<Mirv> didrocks: I'll remove the -dev instead.
<didrocks> Mirv: right ;)
<Mirv> ok, now it should be better with just -dev and -doc removed
<didrocks> approved
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, sdk stack is now ready and I'd like to hit publish... it was preNEWed by seb128 so I guess we're ok?
<didrocks> Mirv: as it's a new component, I need to refresh the white list on the archive admin machine
<didrocks> Mirv: let me do that, one sec
<Mirv> didrocks: right, sounds familiar indeed
 * didrocks waits on the lillypilly…
<didrocks> Mirv: phew, done! go for it! :)
 * Mirv hits the button
<Mirv> didrocks: hmm, http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/SDK/job/cu2d-sdk-head-3.0publish/116/console
<didrocks> Mirv: it's the first publication of u1db-qt
<didrocks> you did deploy it with -U only, right?
<didrocks> not -S?
<Mirv> didrocks: with -U, yes
<didrocks> not -US?
<Mirv> and not -US
<didrocks> interesting, so another launchpad trick
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> the jenkins bot
<didrocks> is it part of the u1db-qt team?
<Mirv> ah. no, only Ubuntu Phone Apps Jenkins Bot is there, which was a different thing
<Mirv> https://launchpad.net/~uonedb-qt/+members
<didrocks> yeah, I think the bot needs to be there to be able to autoapprove
<didrocks> can you get that fixed?
<didrocks> I'm not sure how the upstream merger can even work without that btw
<Mirv> so PS Jenkins Bot?
<didrocks> (I think it doesn't)
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> larsu, not sure if I asked about that before/if you added to your todolist, but can we have a way to check if a schemas is installed from gsettings-qt/qml?
<seb128> larsu, I'm trying to make system settings use gnome-settings-daemon on desktop but for that I need a way to check if stuff are installed
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, fixing via kalikiana
<didrocks> Mirv: do you mind ensuring that they have the upstream merger setup as well? I infer it's not the case
<didrocks> (if so, the merge back branch will be stuck and tomorrow we'll have a yellow settings stack)
<Mirv> didrocks: they have the Ubuntu Phone Apps doing the mergings so far
<larsu> seb128: not on my todo, but I can add it. desrt just confirmed that it's easy to do so
<desrt> seb128: g_settngs_schema_source_get_default() -> g_settings_schema_source_lookup()
<didrocks> Mirv: as long as we can auto-approve the branch and get it merged… ;)
<desrt> seb128: if it returns NULL then the schema is not installed
<desrt> if it retunrs a schema then, well.... it is installed :)
<desrt> no asserts either way, i promise ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, I'll wait for answer from christian on getting the ps-jenkins to the team
<seb128> desrt, yeah, it's just that I'm using qml for that ui, so I need Lars to wrap it for me ;-)
<didrocks> thx!
<didrocks> seb128: come to the C++ side! come ;)
<seb128> didrocks, tssss :p
<seb128> larsu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gsettings-qt/+bug/1209235
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1209235 in gsettings-qt (Ubuntu) "Having a way to check if a schemas is available would be nice" [Undecided,New]
<larsu> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> larsu, thank *you* for considering it ;-)
<larsu> :)
<Mirv> ok, I guess u1db-qt tomorrow then
<seb128> Mirv, what's the issue?
<Mirv> seb128: ps-jenkins not part of ~uonedb-qt team
<Mirv> and Christian only admin
<Mirv> ok, got the rights
<Mirv> if didrocks is available, he can tell if I can remove the previous proposal, but I'll experiment if not
<didrocks> Mirv: it should bzr push --overwrite
<didrocks> Mirv: with the same name
<didrocks> so shouldn't really matter
<Mirv> didrocks: it gave http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/SDK/job/cu2d-sdk-head-3.0publish/117/console
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> yeah, the MP is already there
<didrocks> just not the "approve"
<didrocks> so yeah, please remove the MP
<Mirv> right
<Mirv> success!
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> ok, first trial of a script to relaunch all stacks
<mterry> seb128, why did indicator-keyboard never make it through NEW?
<mterry> didrocks, got time for some MIRs by any chance?
<seb128> mterry, there is a flacky test that's breaking CI/daily landing apparently
<didrocks> mterry: I'm already behind one, so if it's a small one, it's fine
<didrocks> (before EOW)
<seb128> mterry, and I was waiting for the update with the cleanups to land (e.g removing the copy of the vapi files, etc)
<mterry> didrocks, eh, no worries
<seb128> attente, did you get anywhere yesterday?
<mterry> seb128, the vapi got cleaned up, but yeah, I don't see a daily release
<seb128> mterry, right, I was just waiting on trunk to land basically, we discussed it at the team meeting yesterday, things are blocked on flacky tests
<seb128> mterry, well, attente and cyphermox were not able to reproduce the issue in pbuilder/their system
<seb128> and the build log were not that useful
<cyphermox> right
<seb128> we did get extra details yesterday though, so hopefully that's sorted today/tomorrow
<cyphermox> I do get the test failure in jenkins too though
<seb128> cyphermox, I get it 50% of the time on porter-i386.canonical.com
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> it's got to be some timing issue
<seb128> I've a random guess theory though
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> hi seb128
<seb128> attente, did you get anywhere with those tests?
<attente> seb128, no luck
<seb128> attente, is the code doing a write and a read just after that?
<seb128> attente, I wonder if there is a chance that, the write going -> dbus -> spawn dconf-service -> write you get to read before the write is done?
<seb128> would it help to put a small wait in between to see if that helps?
<seb128> would it make sense*
<seb128> cyphermox, ^
<attente> seb128, there should already be about a one second delay
<seb128> ok, not that then :/
<seb128> cyphermox, are the test always failing on jenkins? or is it a 50% thing as well?
<cyphermox> yes, still hit and miss
<attente> fwiw, it seems to work a lot more reliably when i comment out line 155 in tests/main.vala
<purezen> Hey guys ! I recently purchased an EVDO data card, Teracom T-U500.. It's working perfectly fine under Windows but doesn't work in Linux.. The modem does not get detected at all.. Seemingly, it can't perform a successful 'usb_modeswitch' operation.. Please help..!
<attente> seb128, cyphermox... lol. i think this might be the problem after all...
<seb128> oh?
<attente> yep, seems to be working every time now
<seb128> you were able to trigger the problem before? (I though you didn't have it locally)
<attente> this is on porter-amd64
<seb128> cyphermox, ^ let's merge than in and throw it to the builder/jenkins for confirmation
<seb128> oh, you got your key already set up, great
<attente> ok, i'll MP it
<seb128> thanks
<attente> cyphermox, https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/indicator-keyboard/fix-flaky-test/+merge/178996
<attente> seems to be working every time for me now
<attente> on porter
<attente> tried to get it working with a Posix.sleep, but no success there
<attente> still failing... hmm..
<robru> desrt, larsu: dinner soon?
<desrt> eble
<larsu> robru: where are you?
<robru> larsu, sitting next to mhr3
 * desrt is waiting for a glib tarball to build after spending a bit too much time tracking down why a testcase that hasn't been touched in years is suddenly failing
<larsu> robru: lol, just talked to him in #ubuntu-unity
<desrt> (spoiler alert: because i installed virtaal)
<robru> larsu, lol, yeah, I saw him write that
<robru> desrt, well no rush, just "soonish". lemme know when you're free
<desrt> if nothing else goes wrong, this shouldn't take more than 20-30 mins
<robru> sweet
<desrt> new GLib is out...
 * desrt could leave...
<seb128> desrt, enjoy!
<robru> desrt, larsu: dinner then?
<desrt> robru: sure.  come find us.
<robru> ok
<desrt> we are with some nice people
<desrt> and kat
<seb128> you guys eat at weird time
<seb128> 6pm is very early for dinner, especially in summer
<larsu> seb128: I thought you were German!
<desrt> robru's stomach is in vancouver
<desrt> ^Wvictoria
<seb128> larsu, you guys eat that early?
<desrt> food in germany is weird
<seb128> larsu, we tend to eat around 19:30 here, and often around 20:00 in summer
<larsu> seb128: not really, but it's a stereotype that we eat at 6pm sharp
<seb128> I see
<larsu> seb128: maybe that stereotype only exists in Germany, though
<desrt> it seems that their dinners are late and small
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> after a very large lunch that is also late
<larsu> seb128: yeah, it's about the same for us
<seb128> 18:00 is even early for starting on beers
<seb128> though 18:30-19 is alright for that ;-)
<larsu> 8am is early for beer
<larsu> everything else is quite okay
<desrt> this conversation is sooo german
<larsu> desrt: what do you expect. It's two Germans talking
<desrt> mhr3: are you coming?
<desrt> mhr3: you're not coming
<mhr3> desrt, nope, meeting with friends
<desrt> mhr3: robru just informed us
<desrt> mhr3: have fun
<mhr3> tx
<mhr3> thx
<cyphermox> attente: have you seen there are still failures in jenkins?
<attente> cyphermox, sorry
<attente> i couldn't see the logs
<attente> do you know if it was the same problem?
<cyphermox> not yet
<cyphermox> it's hard to get the logs
<seb128> did you guys try on the porter box?
<attente> seb128, on the porter box tests are passing
<seb128> ok, so maybe difference issue...
<seb128> cyphermox, can you do the "display the log file in the build log" trick again (we should have that to be the default)
<seb128> attente, is there any reason we hide the test output this way?
<seb128> it seems it's just making our job harder
<cyphermox> seb128: I certainly can but it forces the build to succeed
<cyphermox> attente: perhaps add a step to your test script to output the log file
<attente> seb128, i didn't know how to properly do it
<cyphermox> let me file a merge request
<rickspencer3> seb128, is the Time Zone chooser supposed to be working now?
<seb128> cyphermox, just makes the rules do
<seb128> override_dh_auto_test::
<rickspencer3> can't tell if bugs or not ready yet ;)
<seb128> dh_auto_test || true
<cyphermox> seb128: that's what I had before
<seb128> rickspencer3, on the desktop yes, on the touch image no, because the session is not correctly registered
<cyphermox> oh, right, I see
<seb128> rickspencer3, e.g polkit doesn't work and we don't get the acl, that's breaking other things as well
<seb128> rickspencer3, we need mir/lightdm to land...
<rickspencer3> seb128, ok
<rickspencer3> I suppose I can still set it via cli
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-08
<prompt32> highvoltage, does anyone knows if there is a way to run macchanger on my wlan0 interface, before wlan0 is up ?
<sarnold> prompt32: you'll probably have better success in #ubuntu
<prompt32> sarnold, i'll try, thanks
<Mirv> didrocks: morning! it seems doko's attempt at increasing the amount of multi-arch in Qt (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/saucy-changes/2013-August/007559.html) is breaking builds
<Mirv> for example https://launchpadlibrarian.net/147043226/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.ubuntu-ui-toolkit_0.1.46%2B13.10.20130808-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Mirv> so I think revert would be needed
<didrocks> Mirv: hey! this is not just an arch mismatch?
<didrocks> (I just overlook, if you think we should revert, let's revert)
<Mirv> didrocks: I don't exactly understand what's getting broken in there, can you?
<Mirv> but it seems something got broken, whatever way it did
<Mirv> and same for qtubuntu-camera https://launchpadlibrarian.net/147043988/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.qtubuntu-camera_0.3.3%2B13.10.20130808-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Mirv> the bug he's trying to address is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1209239
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1209239 in qtchooser (Ubuntu) "MultiArch support for QT5 is insufficient for cross building" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, did you try to upgrade/install like qt5-qmake locally?
<Mirv> it reads there "dependencies on qtbase5-dev-tools and qt5-qmake must have an :any suffix."
<Mirv> didrocks: everything did update correctly this morning for me, so maybe it's those build-depends (on all packages)?
<Mirv> it's a bit invasive change, even if it'd be correct technically
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> Mirv: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<didrocks> we can refind the same issue in what is blocking Qt5 in proposed
<Mirv> ah, qtbase was uploaded as well
<didrocks> this issue is clearly:
<didrocks> qt5-default/i386 unsatisfiable Depends: qtchooser:any
 * didrocks wonders why
<didrocks> and then, all the cascades is because of that
<didrocks> grrr, I don't understand
<Mirv> yeah proposed qtbase update gives the error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5961461/
<Mirv> goes above me as well
<didrocks> so, why :any?
<didrocks> -         qt5-qmake (= ${binary:Version}),
<didrocks> -         qtbase5-dev-tools (= ${binary:Version}),
<didrocks> -         qtchooser,
<didrocks> +         qt5-qmake:any (= ${binary:Version}),
<Mirv> downgrading qtchooser to 26-3ubuntu1 does not allow qtbase upgrade either
<didrocks> +         qtbase5-dev-tools:any (= ${binary:Version}),
<didrocks> +         qtchooser:any,
<didrocks> argh
<didrocks> but this is invalid…
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, the issue is in qt5
<didrocks> Mirv: not sure what he wanted to do with :any
<didrocks> let me remove that
<didrocks> Mirv: was his change committed to any vcs?
<Mirv> ok
<Mirv> let me see
<didrocks> or should I just apt-get source + upload?
<Mirv> didrocks: no, does not seem to be in ubuntu branches nor in ~kubuntu-packagers
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, let's do 2 things
<didrocks> Mirv: for unblocking, I'm going to remove the dep on -proposed, ok?
<didrocks> (build-dep)
<didrocks> so that you can restart building everything
<Mirv> didrocks: ok.
<didrocks> and relaunching the stacks with foo
<didrocks> just after that, I'm going to upload the fix for Qt
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, please relaunch the builds
<didrocks> Mirv: proposed disabled in the tests as well
 * didrocks now goes to fix Qt5
<Mirv> didrocks: ok
<cyphermox> hey didrocks
<didrocks> Mirv: then, do you want me or you to send an email to the ML?
<didrocks> hey cyphermox
<didrocks> Mirv: revert uploaded
<didrocks> (not a full revert, just the :any thing)
<Mirv> didrocks: I can, although which ML?
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: hey, you having issues with your funky bluetooth hid2hci keyboard thing on saucy?
<didrocks> Mirv: the phone one
<Mirv> ok, will do
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: seems to me like you should, the bluez udev rule looks to me like it should be just failing
<didrocks> Mirv: just tell that dailies will be really delayed as we disabled proposed, but rebuild everything
<didrocks> Mirv: we'll ask for an iso resping
<didrocks> (do not hesitate to link to the 2 qt version, the faulty one and the fixed one ;))
<didrocks> thanks Mirv!
<didrocks> Mirv: does this looks good to you? https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dHFtUmlPOUtCRk8zR2dtaEpIbUVhMmc#gid=3
<Mirv> didrocks: looks excellent, I think that has been longed for a lot
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, until we have an automatic dashboard, it's a good workaround :)
<didrocks> Mirv: so, filing this in now? maybe let's wait from the rebuild without -proposed first
<didrocks> Mirv: you are relaunching all stacks failing with "foo" (one you restarted the build)?
<didrocks> can I help?
<Mirv> didrocks: added tentative date until which osomon will be contacted instead of bfiller, based on yesterday's note that Bill is on holiday for "two weeks" (not sure which two weeks, but probably this and next)
<Mirv> didrocks: filling in, yes, and relaunching the failed stacks - so far only media and sdk and now filling in the chart
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, I guess this one and next :)
<didrocks> Mirv: just tell me if I can be of any help
<Mirv> didrocks: open my head and grab some things from there :)
<didrocks> ahah, that's part of the issue ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: any idea how that thing that hit seb128 is now for unity? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/147049488/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.unity_7.1.0%2B13.10.20130808-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz /system/lib/libGLESv2.so' not found
<Mirv> didrocks: I'm opening the 'head' job and clicking build now instead of the 'foo' method, which I thought would only run tests and not rebuild the pacakges
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, previous qtbase brought hybris on the base image
<didrocks> Mirv: it will force rebuilding the packages
<Mirv> didrocks: and that's what failed, building the packages?
<didrocks> as it's what intended by that
<Mirv> ah, foo does that, if they haven't built?
<didrocks> ok, basically, if you don't do anything, the build will:
<didrocks> - scratch the current workspace
<didrocks> - redownload everything
<didrocks> - see if anything isn't in distro
<didrocks> - build from that
<didrocks> if you file "BUILD_ONLY"
<didrocks> - it won't scratch the current workspace for that stack
<didrocks> - it will remove all the components that match BUILD_ONLY list
<didrocks> - and so, only compare if anything new available and upload that
<didrocks> the whole stack is tested in both cases
<didrocks> making sense?
<didrocks> if you rebuild the whole stack, not a biggie anyway
<didrocks> (just some CPU cycles lost ;))
<didrocks> (doing apps)
<Mirv> REBUILD_ONLY, you mean? yeah, it seemed to me that eg. in media the only package that had changes was also the only package that failed, so just plain 'build' seemed like doing the right thing except for of course the CPU cycles checking statuses :)
<Mirv> didrocks: commenting out not working for -proposed: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/814/label=autopilot-intel/console
<Mirv> for tests
<didrocks> Mirv: so plain rebuild is fine in that case, yeah ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: oh, sorry, ok, let me remove the file one sec
<didrocks> Mirv: done
<didrocks> Mirv: in that case, for sdk, you can just use "foo" for REBUILD_ONLY, sdk doesn't need to be rebuild now, we're just interested in testing
 * didrocks relaunches media with "foo"
<Mirv> ok, thanks
<didrocks> you're doing it for sdk?
<Mirv> yes
<Mirv> running
<didrocks> rebuilding unity-webapps-qml for webapp
<didrocks> ok, now, let's wait for the result and update the spreadsheet
<Mirv> I'd hope someone at google would add the links possibility for pieces of text inside a field
<didrocks> Mirv: you mean, like ellipsis and when you click on it, it expands?
<Mirv> didrocks: I mean, if I've an URL in a field and other text, the URL would still act as a link
<didrocks> oh right, sometimes it works, sometimes not
<didrocks> I never understood the pattern
<Mirv> oh it works sometimes? then there should be some trick. I know something worked at one point when I copy-pasted from elsewhere
<didrocks> yeah, sometimes, it's recognized as a link
<didrocks> that's really weird…
<Mirv> I tried it now but it didn't help, ie. having clipboard content with html
<Mirv> =hyperlink()
<Mirv> or something.. trying
<Mirv> ah, that's probably also something that only works alone
<didrocks> right
<Mirv> didrocks: should media be now able to publish itself automatically, as it depended (and halted) on SDK which now published successfully?
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, interesting, maybe both were published at the same time?
<didrocks> Mirv: let me fake SDK publishing
<didrocks> Mirv: ah, it's because we build SDK after media
<didrocks> Mirv: so for safety, there is no automatic publishing (like if there is an ABI break)
<didrocks> not an issue with the sdk as it's a runtime dep
<didrocks> and there is nothing in the pipe breaking, right?
<Mirv> no
<didrocks> ok, so let me fake a publish on sdk
<didrocks> you will see that then media is running
<Mirv> and just curious, since I noted that media had halted 20 mins ago because sdk failed to publish, and then 10 minutes ago sdk published successfully
<didrocks> Mirv: right, so sdk was built after media
<Mirv> yep, now it published media
<didrocks> yeah:
<didrocks> 2013-08-08 06:59:36,179 INFO Considering publishing: media (head)
<didrocks> 2013-08-08 06:59:36,190 INFO media (head) may be publishable, trying it
<didrocks> Mirv: basically, it's a safety net
<didrocks> like imagine, you have indicators in manual publication because of HUD
<Mirv> which is good
<didrocks> then, you *rebuild* (not just publish) HUD
<didrocks> maybe HUD has an ABI break
<didrocks> and so if we publish HUD and indicators, things will go ugly :)
<didrocks> so the automated publication is only rolled out if no rebuild was involved in the stack declenching the others
<didrocks> sorry, not sure I'm clear…
<Mirv> yes, makes sense
<jibel> good morning
<Mirv> didrocks: during the night there had been yet another packaging request from mhall119, added to the sheet. not really sure about anything else but the url (poppler-qml-plugin), but I assume it'd be wanted to saucy and sdk meta package
<didrocks> salut jibel
<didrocks> Mirv: right, sdk stack sounds good to you?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, I'm just not sure what has happened some of the other community apps sources, ie are they wanted in daily release or separately
<Mirv> and has it been some other team uploading those
<didrocks> I think for the apps, they are click packaging
<didrocks> so not really in distro
<Mirv> ah, right
<didrocks> for the bindings, we are handling those
<didrocks> (I can be fully wrong ;))
<Mirv> so then I remember at least one file manager related QML plugin, I'd need to check where that is flying around
<Mirv> but yes they should go to the saucy, if they're wanted to be part of the supported platform
<didrocks> right
<jibel> salut didrocks
<didrocks> Mirv: waow, apps passed the tests!
<didrocks> Mirv: I think there is nothing blocking on webapps, do you think we should publish it? (force the publication?)
<jibel> didrocks, is there any stack left to release after phone and settings? I'd need to restart jenkins to increase the number of slots. It has not been done during the night.
<didrocks> jibel: I think it will be fine, right Mirv? ^
<didrocks> jibel: noooo
<didrocks> jibel: if you do that publisher and so on won't work
<didrocks> as it's a new job
 * didrocks cancels
<jibel> I canceled
<Mirv> I don't have anything special ongoing there now
<Mirv> didrocks: despite the webapps-qml failing tests?
<Mirv> didrocks: I do know they assume it's a jenkins / test environment issue
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, I looked the commits since last release, the changes seems unrelated
<Mirv> if that's fine, then yes would be great
<didrocks> Mirv: just to be clear: I won't publish webapps-qml
<didrocks> (the webapps stack)
<didrocks> just the apps stack
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah, I noticed you wrote that apps passed tests and then asked about publishing webapps, so I was unsure what you meant
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, the "it" was apps, not webapps, sorry ;)
<Mirv> funny that gallery-app passed now
<Mirv> well, Günter had made one commit
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> it was for that :)
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, do you mind refreshing the status for all stack (but phone, as we are waiting for it), now?
<didrocks> ah phone done!
<didrocks> jibel: you can restart as soon as Mirv finishes to note the status
<jibel> didrocks, k, I found another interesting hobby
<Mirv> didrocks: ok
<Mirv> didrocks: ok all seems at pause and stack status page up-to-date
<didrocks> Mirv: \o/
<didrocks> big thanks
<didrocks> jibel: restartttttttt ^
<didrocks> Mirv: oh, you should maybe mention the click package issue
<didrocks> in the "not blocking release"
<didrocks> the last commit wasn't merged?
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah I was just about to ask about the click packages
<Mirv> since I haven't glanced at it before
<didrocks> "A version (0.1+13.10.20130808-0ubuntu1) is available at the destination for that component but is not in trunk which is still at 0.1+13.10.20130727-0ubuntu1. Ignoring that component for source: unity-scope-click, branch: lp:unity-scope-click, series: saucy.
<Mirv> didrocks: ok marked it down for now, yes it seems
<didrocks> "
<Mirv> didrocks: I've been now trying to write this to you for 10 minutes but I'd need some review/thoughts on      lp:~timo-jyrinki/+junk/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-common
<didrocks> Mirv: mention that latest MP isn't merged apparently
<Mirv> :)
<didrocks> Mirv: ahah, ok, let me give RAOF the ATI machine for testing Mir
<didrocks> and then, I'm on it, ok?
<Mirv> we tested and released Qt Creator update for precise, quantal and raring, and saucy archive upload would depend on getting the -common package in first
<Mirv> didrocks: that's fine :)
<didrocks> excellent!
<didrocks> did we settled on having the source as qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu thought?
<didrocks> or this is just the branch name being wrong?
<Mirv> zoltan still hesitated on renaming the source without -common, but I can change that for saucy
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, please do, I think it makes sense to prepare for the future
<Mirv> yeah, changing that
<Mirv> at least we got rid of the -data binary packages now
<didrocks> sweet!
<didrocks> jibel: Mirv: I'm blocking the ati machine right now to have RAOF debugging Mir
<Mirv> and now I go see about thomi's qtbase patch
<Mirv> oh, or.. maybe a coffee break, to keep sanity which is usually beneficial
<didrocks> heh ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: enjoy!
<didrocks> proposed reenabled FYI on both test machine and builders
<jibel> didrocks, jenkins is bakc
<jibel> back
<didrocks> thanks jibel
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<jibel> didrocks, with 50 excutors on master which should be enough to trigger all the stacks, if it is not I'll increase it a bit more
<jibel> I guess the side effect is only memory consumption
<jibel> Salut seb128
<seb128> lut jibel didrocks
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, let's see how it goes
<seb128> didrocks, Mirv: I've read the backlog on irclogs.u.c, I'm looking at the unity issue
<didrocks> seb128: I think it's the same than the settings one
<didrocks> seb128: FYI, I disabled proposed
<seb128> didrocks, I guess some other packages got the libhybris shlibs depends by rebuilding with the broken mir yesterday
<didrocks> during those builds
<seb128> didrocks, no, it's not, unity7 doesn't build-depends on qt
<didrocks> yeah, it's not the Qt issue for sure
<didrocks> seb128: thanks for investigating, I'm already under the water :)
<Mirv> seb128: yes, same error there, thank you for looking at i
<Mirv> t
<seb128> didrocks, Mirv: I'm not convinced that the "rebuild without proposed" is a good thing
<didrocks> seb128: was the only way to get the thing unblocked timely
<didrocks> seb128: see my followup email, it's enabled again
<seb128> that's going to bring in your build the qtbase which depends on libhybris
<seb128> and you might get extra libhybris depends through shlibs
<seb128> we are never going to get out of it if we do that
<didrocks> we can then do a new build today (with the new daemon)
<didrocks> even forcing some if needed
<seb128> I hope it's not going to add libhybris depends to extra components make things harder to untangle
<didrocks> let's see, the set of components are quite limited
<didrocks> so it's easy to look at them
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> I didn't want to again block everything for 5 hours for Qt
<didrocks> especially as upstream is pressuring to get some stuff released
<seb128> well, blocking is better than creating extra chaos which is going to take a week to sort out
<seb128> but let's see
<didrocks> seb128: I don't have time to argue on this. I agree, but then, it's not you taking the backfire :)
<didrocks> see the discussions from yesterday when they want to publish even if tests fail…
<seb128> well, you are going to take double backfire when hybris screw us for the next days
<seb128> didrocks, shrug, the new https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/4859696/+files/qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin_0.1.46%2B13.10.20130808.1-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb won a depends on libhybris
<seb128> that's what I though
<seb128> didrocks, we are putting ourselve down in a hole there :/
<didrocks> seb128: you're welcome to retrigger a rebuild once my qtbase is built
<didrocks> if only people were testing before uploading… Not having qt installable is a shame
<seb128> it's going to play whack a mole to rebuild things in right order
<seb128> right, I agree with that
<didrocks> seb128: quite easy, let's wait for things being in the release pocket
<didrocks> then, we can do an apt-cache rdepends
<didrocks> and rebuild what's needed
<didrocks> (even if there is no new commit)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> that's going to take some 6 hours
<seb128> let's see this afternoon
<didrocks> well, qtbase to build will take that time anyway :p
<seb128> right, that's what I was saying
<seb128> 6 hours of build + 1 publish cycle
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> we're fine, because what's depending on those components are already in dailies
<didrocks> so under our control to rebuild
<didrocks> and we already had powerd and other stuff depending on it, for maybe no good reason
<didrocks> so, it's time to clean that up
<didrocks> seb128: but that doesn't explain the unity issue, right?
<seb128> didrocks, no, I'm debugging that one next, that's why landing/rebuilding more stuff is making me nervous, new things get the depends
<seb128> didrocks, powerd&co might be actually be using it to access android features
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I propose we make a list once everything is published in the release pocket
<didrocks> and go one by one
<didrocks> I see others which shouldn't already
<didrocks> so let's take that as an opportunity to clean things up
<seb128> Mirv, didrocks: the unity issue is because the compiz rebuild from xnox on monday caught the libhybris depends
<seb128> we need to rebuild compiz
<xnox> seb128: the rebuild was ages ago, but i guess armhf was stuck FTBFS whilst compiler was getting fixed.....
<seb128> xnox, it got published on monday
<xnox> yeah: amd64/i386/powerpc build on 2013-07-01|02 whilst armhf finally built on 2013-08-05.
<xnox> seb128: locally on armhf I still see that libhybris-common1 is still installed. Is that ok?
<seb128> xnox, yes, the -common is fine, it's libhybris itself that divers libelg
<xnox> seb128: ok, uploaded a no change rebuild. As far as I remember compiz daily release was stuck, although i guess it would now need manual packaging merge from myself.
<xnox> (the version number bumps at least)
<xnox> Right so the "update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libhybris-egl/ld.so.conf to provide /etc/ld.so.conf.d/arm-linux-gnueabihf_EGL.conf (arm-linux-gnueabihf_egl_conf) in auto mode" is what we don't want =)
<xnox> hopefully the new calxeda nodes should build compiz quickly =)
<seb128> xnox, sorry, I just beat you at that no change rebuild I think :p
<xnox> seb128: narf =)
<xnox> seb128: bets on how long it will take to build?
<seb128> xnox, qtbase took 2 hours instead of 6 before
<xnox> firefox from 20h40 down to 5h40
<seb128> ogra_, see, it happened :p
<robru> didrocks, what's the deal with qmenumodel? I see it being daily released but it doesn't seem to be in distro yet?
<ogra_> seb128, heh, yeah
<robru> didrocks, nm, got confused by differeing source/binary package names
<seb128> xnox, compiz build down to 37 min (from 1h35 on previous build)
<xnox> \o/
<Mirv> those speedups are awesome
<Mirv> I wonder what qtwebkit will be
<didrocks> Mirv: I relaunched what was depending on the wrong qtbase version
<didrocks> Mirv: relaunched as well unity as per new compiz ^
<Mirv> ok
<seb128> Mirv, you should be able to retry unity build, compiz is in saucy
<Mirv> seb128: ok, the previous one started 50 minutes ago will still result in armhf failure?
<seb128> Mirv, let me check
<Mirv> seb128: it seems to have just finished successfully https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/4860368
<seb128> Mirv, great, it just start at the right time
<seb128> started
<Mirv> 13:03 < didrocks> Mirv: relaunched as well unity as per new compiz ^
<Mirv> well it was the grand master who selected the timing
<seb128> haha
<seb128> subject: [ubuntu/saucy] compiz 1:0.9.9~daily13.04.18.1~13.04-0ubuntu3
<seb128> 	(Accepted)
<seb128> Date: Thu, 08 Aug 2013 10:07:08 -0000
<seb128> so timing was just right it seems
<seb128> or didrocks was pulling on rmadison to see if compiz was in to push the button :p
<didrocks> seb128: rmadison is my ennemy, I just checked at the right time I guess :)
<seb128> ;-)
<Mirv> but the ati tests failed a bit, so tests will need to be rerun
<tsdgeos> seems you guys updated to poppler-0.24 in saucy, cool :-)
<seb128> tsdgeos, yes, since we wanted the qt5 bindings ;-)
<seb128> tsdgeos, and it's good to be on the current version
<seb128> well, "current stable version" rather
<tsdgeos> now i only need to convince you to link it against openjpeg and the hell will freeze :D
<seb128> haha
<seb128> that's doko/MIR team that needs to be convinced, but yeah, that would be nice
<tsdgeos> tried that
<tsdgeos> afair the security team blocked on the fact that openjpeg had more CVE than that jpeg2000 library noone uses and noone develops that we ship
<tsdgeos> jasper
<tsdgeos> that one
<seb128> I don't think they block it on because it more or less than the other one
<seb128> but the fact that it has a record of having security issues is a problem for them, since they have to support it
<seb128> tsdgeos, I'm going to have a look at updating to 1.5
<seb128> then when we can try asking the security guys again
<tsdgeos> well, jasper does not have security issues because noone looks inot it :D
<tsdgeos> seb128: but i have to agree openjpeg is less than stellar too
<tsdgeos> i think poppler regressed with some of the 1.x randomly
<seb128> ha, they have a 2.0 out for some time
<tsdgeos> yeo
<tsdgeos> that's api incompatible though afair
<seb128> fedora is still on 1.5 it seems, I wonder if that's for a reason or if they just didn't get to do the update yet
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=58906
<ubot2`> Freedesktop bug 58906 in general "0.22.0 does not find openjpeg-2.0.0" [Normal,New]
<seb128> ok
<seb128> better to go for 1.5 rather then
<seb128> that's what fedora/debian experimental have
<Mirv> ok, it seems sdk and settings are already rebuilding after the new qt got published
<didrocks> Mirv: I ran them by hand
<didrocks> Mirv: then, unfortunately, unity tests are not finished yet
<didrocks> so we'll wait for the tests to finish
<Mirv> yes, it'll take some time
<Mirv> more autopilot machines wouldn't hurt
<didrocks> ok, qtbase in the release pocket
<didrocks> and no more libhybris in qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin_0.1.46+13.10.20130808.2-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb \o/
<seb128> didrocks, great!
<didrocks> now, waiting on unity test to finish, I rebuilt manually all the rest in ppa, so just waiting for the tests
<didrocks> robru: in addition to the new package, can you work on the webapps AP tests failure with upstream?
<didrocks> as you can see on https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dHFtUmlPOUtCRk8zR2dtaEpIbUVhMmc#gid=3, there is a link
<didrocks> it's blocking for quite few days
<robru> didrocks, yeah, I pinged vrruiz about that already and he says he's been working on it. I think the problem is that it's alex's bug, but he's on vacation, so victor is struggling with incomplete info.
<didrocks> robru: any ETA? Can you escalate that to Pat?
<didrocks> robru: he asked to know everything when we are blocked (and he's the contact in the spreadsheet)
<robru> didrocks, no idea. I can escalate if you want.
<didrocks> robru: please do :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<robru> didrocks, you're talking about pat mcgowan, right?
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> (he isn't online yet apparently)
<didrocks> robru: are the packages fixed? at least the cu2d part?
<robru> didrocks, ok, I just pushed updated packages: lines for that MP. can you check that it is the way you want it?
<didrocks> robru: as we are going to redeploy everything to add the new machine, would be nice to have the right config :)
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro-config/qtdbus-in-qa/+merge/179159 right?
<didrocks> robru: approved
<robru> didrocks, sweeeeeete
<robru> didrocks, should I redeploy or are you doing that?
<didrocks> robru: jibel has to redeploy for the machines, so don't worry :)
<didrocks> robru: I'm pulling on lillypilly as well
<didrocks> for refreshing the whitelist
<robru> ok
<didrocks> robru: I'll let the first review on ubuntu-settings-components for cyphermox
<robru> didrocks, ok
<robru> didrocks, I'm leaving for prague in a few hours, anything you need done ASAP?
<didrocks> robru: no, just ping pat today please :)
<robru> right
<didrocks> are you blocked on anything else?
<didrocks> or workless? ;)
<robru> gotta find a hotel with AC and then I'll be much more productive ;-)
<didrocks> heh, that will help, indeed!
<robru> didrocks, no, not workless. some branches are just waiting for review.
<didrocks> 23 here today, that helps :)
<didrocks> ok
<robru> 37 today ;-)
<didrocks> enjoy the plane/train AC if any :p
<cyphermox> didrocks: robru: ok, I'll get to it in a minute, just finishing up testing something for libcolumbus
<cyphermox> robru: if you could link me, that would be awesome. I'll looking at more than one computer at a time
<Mirv> didrocks: unity tests failed once more, but I wouldn't retry them before all others have finished
<Mirv> didrocks: earlier this week it was the third autopilot run that got acceptable results for unity7
<didrocks> Mirv: can you ping upstream? maybe they would have an idea on what's wrong
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, let's see if they could address any of the issues
<didrocks> seb128: mind looking at the settings packaging changes?
<didrocks> seb128: I didn't follow fully the -online ones
<seb128> didrocks, looking
<didrocks> thx
<seb128> didrocks, the libs are not properly multiarched (e.g no fields in debian/control), but let's not block on that, online account is broken for some days and we need to fix it
<seb128> didrocks, +1
<seb128> didrocks, do you want me to publish?
<didrocks> seb128: yes plese :)
<seb128> didrocks, done
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<kenvandine> hey
<robru> cyphermox, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/ubuntu-settings-components/packaging
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, we finally got settings published ;-)
<kenvandine> woot!
<seb128> kenvandine, please make the new lib in online account use multi-arch infos/pre-depends on multiarch-support/dpkg
<kenvandine> ah, sure ;)
<didrocks> seb128: \o/
<didrocks> only apps
<didrocks> and we'll be fine
<Mirv> didrocks: should we force unity release if we get stephen to ack the latest failed tests from the autopilot run?
<didrocks> Mirv: what would it give compared to tomorrow?
<didrocks> Mirv: the number of tests are quite high to force a release TBH
<didrocks> we should get upstream fixing their tests rather than workaround
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/multiarch
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^
<kenvandine> seb128, mind reviewing that?
<kenvandine> whoops
<seb128> kenvandine, can you mp it?
<kenvandine> hang on... forgot to propose it :)
<seb128> ;-)
<Mirv> didrocks: not much in the end. the test system is blamed, but should I file a bug to refer to about (some of the) tests that randomly pop up, to ask upstream to try to reduce the flakiness of the tests?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/multiarch/+merge/179188
<didrocks> Mirv: I think that would be cool, if you can list them yeah
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^
 * kenvandine hasn't had enough coffee :)
<Mirv> ok
<kenvandine> mpt, in the cellular settings panel, when you manually choose a carrier to register with, what should the success/failure feedback look like?
<seb128> kenvandine, approved, I'm not sure the multi-arch: same is needed on the -dev but I don't think it hurts either
<seb128> kenvandine, I can't change the mp status, you need to do it
<kenvandine> will do
<kenvandine> seb128, thx
<seb128> yw!
<kenvandine> i'm amazed how long registering with an operator takes... like 2 minutes before it fails
<kenvandine> same on android... so not our stack :)
<kenvandine> that's a long time staring at the screen waiting
<Mirv> didrocks: not so easy actually, it seems to me that the test runs in themselves seem somehow flaky, in ways I don't comprehend. see for example http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/822/label=autopilot-intel/consoleText that marked intel green (ati failed still), but actually didn't run that many tests
<didrocks> Mirv: maybe try to get some autopilot guys on board?
<Mirv> didrocks: who are the current key autopilot people?
<didrocks> Mirv: thomi
<mpt> kenvandine, hmm, I hadn't thought about that. What kind of error messages might you get?
<Mirv> thanks
<kenvandine> mpt, so far all i've seen is "failed to register"
<kenvandine> mpt, we should show an activity indicator and somehow show the error
<kenvandine> mpt, and what about for success?  just go back to the previous page?
<kenvandine> and a notification?
<robru> cyphermox, didrocks: ok, I gotta hop on a train asap, will be on later to look more at this.
<mhall119> Mirv: didrocks: the poppler qml plugin is just exposing the new upstream poppler qt5 support
<didrocks> robru: ok, great!
<robru> cyphermox, I commented on that mp
<mhall119> it's in a branch, and we could do daily releases into the coreapps PPA, but it really seems like something that should go into the archives along with the poppler qt5 packages themselves
<mpt> kenvandine, how long does registration usually take?
<seb128> kenvandine, mpt: you guys are in an hangout and talking over IRC? :p
<seb128> (yeah I do it as well :p)
<kenvandine> mpt, seems pretty slow
<kenvandine> mpt 30 seconds or so when it succeeds
<mpt> Hmmm, that's long
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> same on android, so it isn't us :)
<mpt> too long for a spinner alone, really
<mpt> kenvandine, do you get any partial feedback at all? Are there any stages in the process?
<kenvandine> nope
<seb128> kenvandine, mpt: I confirm that stuff is slow, I got a spinner for ages on my old non smart phone and my android one as well
<attente> does file descriptor 9 have any special meaning?
<larsu> attente: no.
<mpt> kenvandine, is there a reasonable timeout? E.g. do you give up after 60 seconds, or 120, or what?
<kenvandine> mpt, no, three doesn't appear to be a way to cancel a current registration process
<kenvandine> mpt, so i can't make it timeout myself
<kenvandine> in fact, if you try another attempt before the previous fails/succeeds you get an error saying there is a registration in process
<mpt> kenvandine, what happens if you send the registration request, then turn off the phone? Might the registration complete while it is turned off?
<kenvandine> i don't think so
<mpt> kenvandine, if not, then turning off the cellular radio would also cancel the registration, right? And there's no harm from doing that if you're not on a carrier at the moment.
<mpt> Ah, but you wouldn't know how long to turn it off for ... If you turned it off for five seconds and then back on, the registration might complete anyway?
<cyphermox> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/ubuntu-settings-components/packaging/+merge/178964
<cyphermox> fginther: ^ I think we may want to add this to the ci, for robru
<mpt> kenvandine, ooh, the toolkit people may hate me for this
<fginther> cyphermox, ack, I can get it added
<fginther> cyphermox, recommendations for a stack?
<cyphermox> just a second, I'll take a look
<kenvandine> mpt, :-D
<mpt> kenvandine: "When you choose a carrier, the radio mark preceding the previous carrier (if any) should be replaced by a spinner preceding the selected carrier (as in [[MenuLayout#Horizontal_padding|menu layout]]), and the amount of time the registration has taken so far should be shown at the trailing end in the form “M:SS”. When registration completes, that duration should disappear, and the current carrier should regain its radio mark. If the current
<mpt>  carrier is the previous one, because registration with the new one failed, an alert should appear with the title “Error”, text “Registration failed. Try again later, or contact the carrier.”, and an “OK” button."
<mpt> Wondering if we should auto-navigate back if registration succeeded
<mpt> I guess so, because the carrier value is shown on the previous screen.
<mpt> kenvandine, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking?action=diff&rev2=118&rev1=117 ... And let's have future discussions of that sort in #ubuntu-touch. :-)
<kenvandine> mpt, thanks!
<seb128> kenvandine, I've online accounts back \o/ ;-)
<kenvandine> woot
<fginther> cyphermox, how about adding ubuntu-settings-components to stacks/head/settings.cfg ?
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-09
<didrocks> hey Mirv!
<Mirv> hey didrocks as well!
<didrocks> Mirv: how are you? seems like the sky is back to being blue here :)
<didrocks> but with 10°C less… what I won't complain at all :)
<Mirv> here's back to grey, but ok as well as slightly cooler makes it easier to be without a/c
<didrocks> oh, you do have a/c at home?
<Mirv> no, that''s why yesterday's hot and humid was a bit uncomfortable..
<Mirv> now seems good
<didrocks> ah ok ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: do you need me for the stack publications? The results sounds promising :)
<didrocks> Mirv: then, if we can publish what we can ASAP, it will help jibel and I experiencing with the 3h-dailies today
<didrocks> (to put in prod starting Monday)
<Mirv> some acks for packaging changes, but yes seems quite good..
<Mirv> just a second
<didrocks> sure ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: multi-arch http://localhost:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Settings/job/cu2d-settings-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts_0.2~+13.10.20130808.3-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> 10.97.0.1, that is
<Mirv> ie http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Settings/job/cu2d-settings-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts_0.2~+13.10.20130808.3-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<didrocks> +1
<Mirv> unity8 cross-building with - hmm are those ok? http://localhost:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity8_7.81.3+13.10.20130809-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, it seems similar to the issue we saw yesterday, right?
<didrocks> like the :any not working for installing Qt?
<Mirv> yeah, that's why it made me doubt
<didrocks> Mirv: mind putting a note and check with Saviq later on? I would prefer we play the coward-side for that ;)
<Mirv> here's the MP https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/prepare-cross-build/+merge/179250
<Mirv> yeah, I'll check with saviq and test installing from daily-build PPA
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks! do not hesitate to note that on the spreadsheet :)
<Mirv> noted in the sheet for now
<didrocks> \o/
<Mirv> telepathy-ofono has started depending on.. something on armhf http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Network/job/cu2d-network-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_telepathy-ofono_0.2+13.10.20130809-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> funny that the changelog is empty
<Mirv> it's about supporting audioflinger and speaker mode, https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/telepathy-ofono/audioflinger-speakermode/+merge/178873
<Mirv> didrocks: any idea why the changelog doesn't mention the commit?
<didrocks> Mirv: I'm looking at the commit
<didrocks> Mirv: interesting, I'll put on "things to look at", there is no good reason
<didrocks> Mirv: on the packaging change, +1
<didrocks> nothing strike in my eyes why there is no commit message collected
<Mirv> yes seems normal. next up, mir has ABI bump http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Mir/job/cu2d-mir-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_mir_0.0.8+13.10.20130809-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, don't they miss a Replaces:
<didrocks> libmirserver1 replaces libmirserver0
<didrocks> for
<didrocks> +usr/lib/*/libmirplatform.so
<didrocks> +usr/lib/*/libmirplatformgraphics.so
<didrocks> which are common?
<didrocks> RAOF: ahah, just in time! ^
<Mirv> yes they are
<Mirv> it'll fail to upgrade
<didrocks> Mirv: so RAOF proposes https://code.launchpad.net/~raof/mir/fix-mir_connection_get_display_info/+merge/179316
<didrocks> which is great, but still needs Replaces: libmirserver0 ;)
<didrocks> in libmirplatform
<RAOF> ...
<RAOF> quite tru.
<RAOF> true.
<didrocks> RAOF: just "quite"? :p
<didrocks> RAOF: can you fix that? I'll approve
<didrocks> Mirv: let's wait for Mir then
<didrocks> Mirv: it will be relaunched as part of jibel and I experimentations :)
<Mirv> yep, added this as a blocker to the spreadsheet
<RAOF> didrocks: Pused.
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: then indicators stack has nothing otherwise but there are the three new packages indicator-network-prompt, libqtdbusmock and libqtdbustest which would need manual approval to get into NEW
<didrocks> RAOF: approved
<Mirv> didrocks: were they preNEWed?
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, they were, I just want to check one thing in indicator-network-prompt
<didrocks> and pull as part of the whitelist
<Mirv> ok
<didrocks> (one sec)
<didrocks> Mirv: all 3 are still on the indicator stack? :/
<Mirv> didrocks: yes..
<didrocks> argh, I asked robru to put indicator-network-prompt in the indicator stack and libqtdbusmock+libqtdbustest in the QA one.
<Saviq> didrocks, Mirv, is :any an incorrect syntax? I cross-built a package with that and installed on the device and it worked
<didrocks> it seems they are in the config, it wasn't just deployed
<didrocks> Saviq: all issues yesterday with Qt was due to the :any thing
<Saviq> didrocks, riht
<didrocks> Saviq: I'm not an expert on that though, so maybe it works when something is multiarched
<didrocks> I just want to have the infos to not reblock on this :)
<didrocks> Mirv: so pulled the withelist, +1 for now, I'll redeploy the stack and kill the job for next run
<didrocks> (the last change in indicator-network-prompt is fine)
<Saviq> didrocks, can I help verifying that somehow?
<Mirv> didrocks: ok so this one time all through the indicators stack?
<didrocks> Mirv: yep ;)
<Mirv> Saviq: upgrade unity8 on desktop from current archive version to the daily-build PPA version
<didrocks> yeah, that will help :)
<Saviq> Mirv, doing
<Mirv> didrocks: then one more thing that app stack now has the dependency on webapps and has stopped because the unity-webapps-qml problem hasn't still been sorted out
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, pat told me yesterday to not block app and publish it
<didrocks> Mirv: he will come today with a solution (maybe webbrowser being part of the webapps stack and remove the dep between apps and webapps)
<didrocks> he asked as well vrruiz to fix it
<didrocks> so forcing the publication for apps is fine
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, so publishing apps. vrruiz has also progressed with the issue to a dbus problem.
<Mirv> Saviq: unity8 upgraded fine here
<didrocks> Mirv: ah great! :)
<Mirv> didrocks: the unity8's :any dependencies are in build dependencies however, while Qt had those as part of a binary package dependency
<didrocks> oh oh
<didrocks> yeah good point
<didrocks> excellent point even!
<didrocks> maybe it's some trick in the build deps
<didrocks> and it makes sense for multiarching
<didrocks> and… obviously, it built :)
<didrocks> Mirv: +1 then, I'll need to fetch some doc on that though :)
<didrocks> Saviq: FYI ^
<Mirv> yes, it built.. ok
<Mirv> all done now, except for mir (pending fix), unity (not yet build, let's see how autopilot will do once again..) and webapps
<didrocks> nice work Mirv ;) let's wait for a month like that, and I think we can start asking for upload rights to you (still few things like catching the replaces and so on ;))
<Saviq> Mirv, didrocks yeah, it doesn't really make sense for :any in runtime, does it...
<didrocks> Saviq: exactly!
<didrocks> maybe on some -dev though
<didrocks> if they are multiarch
<didrocks> anyway, sorted out for that one :)
<Mirv> didrocks: hehe, yeah. the Replaces catching should happen more instictively indeed.
<didrocks> Mirv: no worry, this will come with time ;)
<Saviq> Mirv, didrocks yeah, upgraded fine on both maguro and manta
<didrocks> excellent
<didrocks> dpm: hey!
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks for confirming
<didrocks> dpm: how are you?
<dpm> morning didrocks, very well, thanks :) How are you today?
<didrocks> dpm: I'm good thanks!
<didrocks> dpm: so, I looked this morning at qreactor
<didrocks> dpm: I noticed some things that needs to be changed in a followup upload: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5965135/
<dpm> ah, thanks, looking...
<didrocks> dpm: I'm just unsure on python-qrencode dependency missing
<didrocks> dpm: did you upload your version to a ppa? as debian/rules clean fails before creating the source package, I don't know if it's needed in the builder
<didrocks> (but it should be in the build-deps anyway on the long term)
<dpm> didrocks, I built that same version of the package here: https://launchpad.net/~qreator-hackers/+archive/qreator-stable
<didrocks> dpm: ok, I'm happy to NEW it then, just please fix those small issues on a followup upload :)
<didrocks> dpm: I override manually the priority to optional until your next upload fix it as well
<dpm> didrocks, perfect, I've got a new release coming up, so I'll make sure I include them in the new upload
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> qreactor source NEW, will binary NEW once built
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> didrocks, is there any other step I need to follow to get qreator into the archive or will it now all happen automatically?
<didrocks> dpm: I have to NEW the binary packages, I'll do it, so no more steps for you
<dpm> excellent, thanks!
<didrocks> yw ;)
<didrocks> dpm: built and NEWed, it's in proposed now
<dpm> \m/
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> good morning jibel!
<jibel> morning didrocks
<sil2100> Morning!
<sil2100> Is it normal that when doing a standard apt-get update and dist-upgrade today, apt wanted to remove ubuntu-desktop and unity ;) ?
<Mirv> sil2100: morning! maybe some PPA? I don't have such a problem with pure saucy (just retested)
<sil2100> I wonder!
<sil2100> Although by the looks of update I don't see any PPA being used, hm
<sil2100> Mirv: how's it going this week anyway?
<Mirv> sil2100: some hurdles, overcoming those, getting loads of new work, the usual :) currently fine except that there's a lot of stuff in todo lists
<Mirv> ie the important part, daily releases, is fine now again
<sil2100> Good to know :)
<Mirv> sil2100: I hope your week has been more relaxing, and will continue to be for three more days :)
<sil2100> hm, I still see the SRU team didn't comment on the XIM SRU bug :<
<sil2100> It was fun, although the temperatures here in Poland were a bit extreme
<sil2100> It's hard to feel good when there's 39 degrees celsius in the shadows
<Mirv> yeah it's been near 30 in Finland as well, although now today finally cooler
<Mirv> yesterday was the worst, 26 + humidity near 100
<sil2100> Terrible!
<Mirv> felt quite tropical
<sil2100> I guess it's much better now everywhere
<sil2100> I mean, in Europe
<Mirv> yeah, "everywhere" ;)
<Mirv> in our small blob
<seb128> hey sil2100 Mirv
<Mirv> didrocks: do you have time today at some point to check the qt3d from the spreadsheet?
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Mirv> morning seb128
<seb128> sil2100, what bug is the XIM one?
<didrocks> Mirv: sure, I'll :)
<sil2100> seb128: hi!
<seb128> didrocks, lut
<sil2100> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1043627
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1043627 in nux (Ubuntu Raring) "[SRU] Add XIM Support to Nux" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mirv> forwarding the e-mail from sil2100 to seb128
<sil2100> seb128: we need the SRU guys to take a look and know if they agree to SRU it, as it's more like a 'feature'
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks!
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: try pinging infinity or slangasek on IRC about it?
<seb128> oh, you emailed them, and nobody replied?
<seb128> I guess everyone is over busy :/
<sil2100> This time no... I guess they're busy indeed
<Mirv> let's ping Monday when sil2100 is also back
<Mirv> /kick sil2100 three more days
<seb128> Mirv, do you have a qtsystems upload planned for soon?
<Mirv> seb128: no plans that I know of. are you planning, or would it be in need of update?
<seb128> Mirv, I'm going to do one if that's ok with you, adding "upower" to the CONFIG in debian/rules
<seb128> Mirv, I figured out that we build without upower user, that's why getting battery informations is broken (I'm working on the battery system settings)
<Mirv> seb128: that's perfectly ok, thanks
<seb128> Mirv, yw ;-)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Mirv, didrocks, seb128: see you on Monday!
<didrocks> sil2100: enjoy your week-end!
<didrocks> fail :p
<seb128> too slow (me as well, I was typing and just deleted it :p)
<seb128> Mirv, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/qtsystems-opensource-src/5.0~git20130712-0ubuntu2
<seb128> Mirv, I commited to the packaging vcs as well
<seb128> Mirv, I added a small patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5965634/ ... can you upstream it for me (or I will do it next week, I need to look at the qt bug tracker/create an account but I've already quite some stuff on my plates for today)
<Mirv> seb128: thanks. making a note that it should be upstreamed. not sure about today either, but I'm always happy to add more people to the Canonical group in Qt tracker anyway
<seb128> Mirv, ok, let's talk about that monday if that works for you
<Mirv> yes
<seb128> thanks
<cyphermox> fginther: agree, seems like the right thing; I'll file a merge
<tedg> didrocks, hey, so I have a dep on a package that is Universe but has it's MIR fix committed.
<tedg> didrocks, Now I'd like to land the branch so that it gets pulled into main.
<tedg> didrocks, How do I tell Jenkins that "I really want this, and it's okay"
<seb128> fginther, ^
<didrocks> tedg: is it a build-dep or just a runtime dep?
<tedg> didrocks, build
<tedg> Specifically click-dev
<didrocks> tedg: ok, we just need to track that manually, but nothing should block
<didrocks> (at least not daily releases, and I don't think the upstream merger should)
<tedg> didrocks, Yeah, it does.  It doesn't set up the sources to include universe, so it can't find the package.
<tedg> (which is a sane default)
<didrocks> tedg: I think it's indeed fginther for that part :)
<didrocks> tedg: still, I can promote it, but before it's in distro, people tends to move it back to universe
<tedg> didrocks, Oh?  So it's a timing thing.  I thought that was all automatic
<didrocks> tedg: promoting to Main? absolutely not! :)
<didrocks> (unfortunately)
<seb128> the usually way is that archive admin notice things on component mismatch
<didrocks> tedg: do you have the MIR bug #? I'll promote it once it's in distro :)
<didrocks> right
<seb128> and go promote (or demote) them
<seb128> that's why didrocks said it's going to be likely demoted
<seb128> usually we go the other way around
<seb128> things get promoted after something start depending on them
<fginther> seb128, didrocks, one moment
<seb128> but that doesn't work well with the jenkins checks
<fginther> tedg, I thought we fixed the universe issue. What MP is this?
<tedg> Yup, and to be clear, I think it is a good default.
<tedg> fginther, No, we didn't.  But now click has had its MIR review.  So we need to drop adding universe, but yet still get it into archive so that it gets pulled into main.
<fginther> tedg, do we need to land a merge proposal first to do that?
<fginther> tedg, err do we need to *commit* a merge proposal first to do that?
<tedg> fginther, Well, that's kinda what we were asking.  But, this is the first MR that needs it: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/click-hook/+merge/176525
<fginther> tedg, ahh. this looks like click-dev is needed outside of the pbuilder chroot
<robru> didrocks, ping about row 4 of our little spreadsheet. have you made any progress on that topic? my work on lp:ubuntu-settings-components is mildly blocked by that, just wondering if I should apply the same (hacky) solution as from webbrowser-app or if I should wait for you on that.
<didrocks> robru: please follow the same hacky solution
<didrocks> for now
<robru> ok
<didrocks> robru: did you get any news on the webapps AP issue?
<didrocks> will be nice to push/get that fixed :)
<robru> didrocks, yeah, vrruiz sent out a detailed mail about it. want me to forward it to you? pat got it already.
<didrocks> robru: as long as you follow and it's getting fixed for Monday, I'm fine :)
<robru> didrocks, actually I dunno, vrruiz mentions lots of hard problems. dunno what his ETA is on fixing it. should we maybe temporarily disable that project so it stops breaking the stack?
<didrocks> robru: can you check with Pat? I would say yes
<robru> ok
<didrocks> robru: if it's not getting fix, no need to run the tests and building that project
 * didrocks forces unity to publish
<robru> didrocks, EOD yet? you should review this hot mess I just made.
<didrocks> robru: urgh, noooo :/
<robru> didrocks, just kidding, it's not that bad ;-)
<robru> https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/ubuntu-settings-components/packaging/+merge/178964
<didrocks> robru: ok, so some kind of pre-NEWING? :)
<robru> the funny thing is that I noticed the whole package was arch-indep, so I changed arch to "all", but QML insists on having it's files in an arch-specific dir, so i have one package that provides one symlink in /usr/lib, and another package that provides qml files under /usr/share
<didrocks> interesting
<robru> didrocks, no, not prenewing, need you to confirm that this packaging work is sane. I managed to get all lintian warnings gone ;-)
<didrocks> robru: no bootstrap commit, so we'll get tons of commits message collecting? (it's fine ;))
<didrocks> ah ok
<robru> didrocks, make sure you look at the diff of just the most recent commit, that's where the magic happens.
<didrocks> robru: shouldn't ubuntu-settings-components deps on the same version of ubuntu-settings-components-assets then?
<robru> oh, yep.
<didrocks> robru: the qml are importing Ubuntu components
<robru> bah
<robru> do you know what packages provide what I'm missing?
<didrocks> so I think they should dep on qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<didrocks> robru: I was looking for it :p
<didrocks> robru: I think ubuntu-settings-components should follow that syntax as well ^
<didrocks> so qtdeclarative5-…
<didrocks> (as a package binary name)
<robru> ah
<robru> can I leave the source name / changelog alone?
<didrocks> oh sure
<robru> ok
<didrocks> robru: where is the symlink magic?
<didrocks> in Cmake?
 * didrocks looks
<didrocks> ah indeed :)
<robru> didrocks, yes, in this case I was able to do it in Cmake, perhaps I should go back to webbrowser-app and see if I can push the symlink logic from debian/rules to cmake as well. I remember not being able to figure that out at the time and being unhappy with it.
<didrocks> robru: I wonder about the destdir thing though
<didrocks> let me look :)
<didrocks> ah dh_links fixes it
<robru> didrocks, destdir was necessary, without it, it tries to make the symlink in the host system, and fails due to permissions. adding destdir makes the symlink appear inside the package instead.
<didrocks> sweet!
<didrocks> sweetness of sweetness even :)
<didrocks> robru: looks perfect to me! (just change the binary package name + add the dep), everything is great, nice mess^W^W^W^Wwork
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> you want to push that as part of the same MP?
<robru> didrocks, ha, thanks. ok, will fix and push in a moment
<robru> yeah
<didrocks> ok ;)
<robru> didrocks, oh, can you top-approve it? I cant'
<didrocks> robru: I can't as well, I think they should fix the team so that ~ubuntu-unity can push to it (or we will have an issue when deploying the stack)
<robru> who should I ping about that?
<didrocks> robru: btw, you didn't deploy the qa move for the dbusqt* test/mock, I did it FYI
<didrocks> robru: someone in the Ubuntu Settings Components Team
<robru> didrocks, oh, I thought I did, I must have deployed it just before that change.
<didrocks> robru: let me look the last 2 commits ;)
<didrocks> robru: I see there are tests, are they ran during the build?
<robru> didrocks, for what? settings components? no... there is no build really, these are all qml files. they just get copied into place.
<didrocks> robru: can we get the tests either as AP tests or tests that we run during the build?
<didrocks> robru: not linked to that MP, but before we put under dailies :)
<robru> didrocks, oh wait, actually they do get run during the build ;-) I just didn't see them
<didrocks> hum, I think it will fail then if qt5declaractiveblablabla isn't a build-dep, won't it?
<tedg> fginther, Okay, I'm confused.  click is definitely in main now, but I'm still getting build failures.
<robru> didrocks, well, I had that installed already, so it was fine. but it's added as a dep now, so should be good.
<didrocks> robru: not a build-dep, so not during the build?
<robru> hmmm
<robru> didrocks, let me pbuilder it and we'll find out
<didrocks> yep ;)
<tedg> Also if someone could do this MR then we'll get a daily tonight.  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/cupstream2distro-config/click-in-main/+merge/179444
<didrocks> tedg: is it reviewed for NEWing already? is there any test? :)
<didrocks> tedg: sorry, but we are asked for 3 new components to land everyday, there is a ticketting system :p
<tedg> didrocks, ?  It was already there.  We just turned it off because click wasn't in main.
<fginther> tedg, the dependency appears to be needed outside of the pbuilder chroot environment
<tedg> didrocks, It's not new in that regard
<didrocks> tedg: oh sure, if robru has the time to look at it and deploy (need to check the run is fine)
<tedg> fginther, ?  Why would a package build-dep be needed out of the pbuilder chroot?
<didrocks> tedg: but if the upstream merger failed, I'm a little bit worried we'll push without the merge back branch merging
<tedg> didrocks, Sure, we're fixing that right now (tm)
<fginther> tedg, I don't have a good explanation...
<tedg> fginther, Hmm, perhaps the universe hook is messing something up?
<fginther> tedg, it's not even getting that far
<fginther> the pbuilder never starts
<fginther> well, sort of
<didrocks> tedg: see, everything is against you, they don't want your code it seems :p
<fginther> the gods must be crazy
<fginther> didrocks, can you make sense of this? debhelper needs some click.pm:
<fginther> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/upstart-app-launch-saucy-amd64-ci/45/console
<didrocks> $ dlocate click.pm
<didrocks> click-dev: /usr/share/perl5/Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/click.pm
<robru> didrocks, having a pretty big derp moment over here, turns out I'm missing a lot of deps (didn't check in pbuilder previously)
<didrocks> so you need to have click-dev installed where you run your debian/rules clean
<didrocks> robru: ahah, so not approving yet :)
<tedg> didrocks, So is clean being run too early?
<didrocks> tedg: if the code didn't change since my team, it's run on the machine, not in a chroot
<didrocks> tedg: to prepare the source package
<didrocks> and then the source package is built on pbuilder
<tedg> didrocks, That sounds like a bad idea ;-)
<didrocks> that's the reason why for dailies, I'm preparing the source package in a chroot
<didrocks> after installing all build-deps by hand
<tedg> How do we add deps for clean?
<didrocks> and so I don't have python, or any debhelper helper on the host
<fginther> tedg, didrocks, upstream builds on a raring host
<didrocks> tedg: they need to install the build-dep on the host :/
<didrocks> (hence some builds pass even missing the python deps)
<tedg> Sounds like we need a chroot chroot
<didrocks> exactly! ;)
<fginther> didrocks, get started on that :-)
<tedg> fginther, Can you install click-dev on the builders?
<fginther> tedg, it can be done, but might need to build a raring version to get the latest
<tedg> fginther, Does that have to be in archive or can we just build one?
<fginther> we can just build one
<tedg> Okay, click is pretty simple.  I'm pretty sure it'll be fine on raring.
<fginther> tedg, can you point me to the source branch?
<tedg> fginther, Is that something you'll do?  Or do you need me to do something here?
<fginther> duh: https://launchpad.net/click
<tedg> fginther, https://launchpad.net/click
<robru> didrocks, ok, luckily only two deps were missing. It's building in pbuilder now.
<didrocks> robru: and tests are ran?
<robru> didrocks, yeah
<didrocks> \o/
<fginther> tedg, I'm going to try to push it to a ppa for building. if it all works we're in good shape
<robru> didrocks, please approve the MP now ;-)
<tedg> fginther, Cool, apparently it doesn't build on Precise :-)  https://bugs.launchpad.net/click/+bug/1200670
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1200670 in click (Ubuntu) "The click project does not build on Precise" [Medium,Fix released]
<didrocks> robru: I wonder how the tests can pass without the ubuntu components
<didrocks> robru: can you get Cimi on that, to ensure the tests are effectively… testing? :p
<tedg> Or didn't.
<robru> didrocks, not sure. I didn't look at the nature of the tests, it just says they're running.
<didrocks> robru: mind inverstigating? I'm approving that one anyway
<didrocks> robru: just can't top-approve, we'll need to get the team membership fixed
<robru> didrocks, is it urgent? I'm EODing soon
<didrocks> robru: on not as long as it's not daily-releasing :)
<didrocks> so can wait on Monday
<didrocks> btw, have a nice trip robru!
<robru> didrocks, great, will check it out on monday then.
<didrocks> safe flight back home :)
<robru> didrocks, thanks!
<fginther> tedg, it's building, should have it in the next 30-60 minutes
<robru> didrocks, looks like cimi added unity team, but it's "pending", can you approve that?
<tedg> fginther, Cool, thanks.  Going to grab lunch, hopefully about the same timeframe :-)
<robru> didrocks, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-settings-components-team/+members#active
<didrocks> robru: done
<robru> sweeeeet
<robru> didrocks, oh, we don't have CI on this branch. should I just manually merge it?
<didrocks> robru: maybe wait for the CI to be setup?
<fginther> robru, I can set that up quick
<didrocks> there is no urgency :)
<didrocks> fginther: daily_release: False for now please
<robru> didrocks, I just want it to merge before it bitrots ;-)
<fginther> didrocks, ack
<robru> fginther, oh, great, thanks
<didrocks> fginther: sdk stack
<robru> fginther, we're talking about lp:ubuntu-settings-components, not sure how long you've been following our discussion ;-)
<fginther> robru, yep
<fginther> robru, done
<robru> fginther, you rock
 * fginther goes to lunch
<fginther> tedg, it builds: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/click-hook/+merge/176525
<tedg> fginther, \o/
<tedg> fginther, Thank you!
<fginther> tedg, no problem, glad it's working now
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-04
<didrocks> morning
<Laney> 04/08 02:27:25 <didrocks> morning
<Laney> !!!
<Laney> even pre-pitti ;-)
<didrocks> Laney: waow, you awake as well?
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> this pitti guy… slacker :p
<duflu> didrocks: Welcome to the eastern hemisphere... ?!
<didrocks> duflu: thanks :)
<didrocks> some part of the desktop team are in beijing
<duflu> didrocks: Oh. My joke is no longer a joke. But welcome nonetheless
<didrocks> ;)
<RAOF> Hello :)
<Laney> hey RAOF!
<RAOF> Laney: Oh, you're in the Eastern hemisphere too?
<didrocks> hey RAOF!
<Laney> Yep, been enjoying the heat ...
<RAOF> Yeah, not hot here :)
<Laney> well, more the humidity
<RAOF> Although it has decided to stop snowing.
<Laney> 3 showers a day isn't something I've ever had to do before. :P
<Laney> ha, nice
<RAOF> Ah, humidity :P
 * TheMuso waves to European desktopers here in the east. :)
<Laney> ni hao TheMuso
<Laney> hey seb128!
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> Laney, the notification silo failed build, so it's not going to land yet
<Laney> okay, just suggesting a comment otherwise it might get published
<Laney> i'm not sure when the approved check is done
<seb128> right, doing that
<seb128> bregma_, Saviq: hey, logging out from unity8 (desktop mir session) doesn't seem to work anymore, is that a known issue?
<seb128> it just "hangs" on the logout dialog for me
<didrocks> willcooke: http://xkcd.com/1367/
<willcooke> Laney, FJKong, seb128 , didrocks happyaron - you guys want to get some lunch?
<pitti> mitya57: yes, I can rebuild compiz, I was just waiting for metacity to get out of NEW
<mitya57> pitti: thanks
<pitti> mitya57: metacity went into utopic now
<darkxst> pitti, hey
<darkxst> so I have 214 booting gdm/gnome-shell with upstart  in a VM
<darkxst> but its still failing on my real hardware
<darkxst> (systemd boot works fine though, though I suppose its logind related)
<pitti> darkxst: failing how?
<darkxst> pitti, no user list when gdm loads
<Laney> GunnarHj: yo, I don't understand the problem in the bug you subscribed me to
<Laney> didn't we explicitly seed fonds-droid recently?
<GunnarHj> Hi Laney!
<Laney> hey hey
<Laney> I think you should join the fonts task force and do such changes directly in Debian btw :-)
<GunnarHj> Yes, we did. The problem is not the seed, but some confusion with the fontconfig stuff.
<GunnarHj> Right, I agree it should be made in Debian at first hand.
<GunnarHj> Laney: But there is an urgent problem to take care of which affects trusty.
<Laney> https://alioth.debian.org/project/request.php?group_id=30917 click moi
<didrocks> pitti: hey! ok, so it seems I'm at the adt stage, not really sure what the qemu error I'm getting is making sense to me (even if I'm only at the stage of having offline tests running in adt first)
<GunnarHj> Laney: I have thought some more about it, and was just about to propose a simpler solution: Dropping a .conf file in fonts-droid and revert the latest language-selector change.
 * didrocks is even unsure if the failure is at the end of adt tests or during them
<pitti> didrocks: salut! what's teh qemu error?
<didrocks> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7950457/
<didrocks> seems like the pipe is broken
<didrocks> (the debug infos are from my tests themselves)
<didrocks> I run my tests like that: adt-run -B ubuntu-developer-tools-center_0.0.1~trusty1_all.deb ubuntu-developer-tools-center_0.0.1~trusty1.dsc --- qemu ~/adt-utopic-amd64-cloud.img
<didrocks> (trusty binaries don't have any difference with the utopic one, utopic have the depends though)
<pitti> didrocks: what are you cat'ing to?
<didrocks> pitti: I'm not really cat'ing anything in those tests AFAIK
<didrocks> some are subprocessing, but clearly not those
<GunnarHj> Laney: Was that alioth.debian.org link intended for me? I don't have an account.
<Laney> yep
<Laney> it's how you join packaging teams in debian
<GunnarHj> Laney: I see. I'll create an account. But first we need to fix the open trusty issues.
<Laney> It needs to be fixed in Utopic first in any cae
<GunnarHj> Laney: I know. I'll make a couple of MPs and get back on the topic.
<Laney> I need to read up on fontconfig again
<Laney> the problem is that the main font is selected instead of the fallback?
<GunnarHj> Laney: Yes. I made a change right before the release of 14.04.1, but it seems not to be sufficient.
<GunnarHj> Laney: Now I think the best solution is to simply drop 65-droid-sans-fonts.conf.
<GunnarHj> Laney: That file seems to have created various confusing issues.
<GunnarHj> Laney: bbl
<didrocks> pitti: I wonder if this signal isn't even sent before the tests are run (at the end of dependency installation)
<didrocks> and then, picked up in the end
 * didrocks sees:
<didrocks> adt-run: & dsc1t-all:   literal dependency python3-pexpect
<didrocks> qemu: terminating on signal 15 from pid 1883
<didrocks> (this is before adt-run: $ ftparchive: sh -ec <SCRIPT> x /tmp/tmpBxCsWN/binaries /home/didrocks/.autopkgtest/gpg
 * didrocks is a little bit stucked, seems that qemu keeps doing that
 * didrocks pownders uploading without adt tests enabled first
<didrocks> (I'll run all other tests daily in a vm anyway)
<didrocks> yeah, I even get this time: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7950641/
<didrocks> pitti: already seen that? (if around? maybe lunch time for you)
<pitti> didrocks: around, but knee-deep in debugging
<didrocks> ok, will be another day I guess then :p
<pitti> didrocks: qemu terminating usually happens between tests
<pitti> didrocks: or after a build and before starting the test
<didrocks> yeah, I'm getting that reliably… that's weird)
<pitti> didrocks: so these messages are quite normal
<didrocks> pitti: not the last one though?
<pitti> didrocks: probably best if you could put your pacakge somewhere, and I run the tests locally?
<didrocks> pitti: sure, one sec
<pitti> or perhaps pastebin the full output with -d
<pitti> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> let me upload to the ppa, with the timezone difference, it's probably the best
<Laney> blerg
<Laney> fontconfig makes my head hurt
<didrocks> pitti: ok, it's built on utopic: https://launchpad.net/~didrocks/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntu-developer-tools-center. It just needs to be published. The dependencies are available in utopic since last Friday.
<didrocks> pitti: ok, if you don't have time today, no worry, at worst, I disable the adt tests for now to push it to the archive
<pitti> didrocks: they won't block promotion
<pitti> didrocks: they will be in status "always failed"
<didrocks> pitti: oh? because they never "passed"
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> I would have loved to enable all tests first
<pitti> didrocks: that was changed around trusty release
<didrocks> you know, the one with network connection and so on…
<pitti> didrocks: now only "regression" blocks, i. e. when it succeeded at least once
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> so I can push them broken :)
<pitti> right
<didrocks> let's see anyway
<didrocks> thanks a lot pitti, let's check that later!
 * didrocks waves good evening and good bye
<mhr3> pitti, any idea why there's no libdbus-cpp4-dbgsym for armhf? http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/universe/d/dbus-cpp/
<mhr3> or any other archs for that matter
<mhr3> besides ppc64
<mhr3> oh it's in main now
<mhr3> nvm
<pitti> mhr3: :)
<GunnarHj> Laney: Ok, I made the MPs, and asked you to review them. Easier to be more specific then.
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-05
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> O_o
<willcooke> olli, you want to know what tomorrow has in store?  We're in the future
<didrocks> waow, seems really similar to the shape of your eyes right now :)
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> or rather...
<olli> willcooke, what are tomorrows lottery numbers?
 * TheMuso waves.
<willcooke> X/
<didrocks> yeah, +1 ;)
<willcooke> olli, 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 and ...... 8
<sarnold> do we have flying cars in the future?
 * willcooke looks out the window
<TheMuso> Not yet.
 * TheMuso notes he is further in the future. :p
<willcooke> ... hrm.  Not yet, but it's still the morning, so maybe later on today
<didrocks> who knows…
<olli> heh, willcooke... Beijing right... as if you'd see something outside your window with all that smog
<sarnold> oh okay :) I wouldn't want the future to be bland and boring..
<TheMuso> But the authoriatitve figure is actually robert_ancell.
<willcooke> olli, :)
<TheMuso> Robert is further in the future than I am.
<willcooke> TheMuso, bad news...  I have been pointed at:  http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/ubuntu-desktop.html
<willcooke> TheMuso, ;)  Top of the list is alsa
<willcooke> TheMuso, anything we need to be concerned about?  Seems like its only a minor point release
<TheMuso> willcooke: Oh right, I forgot to update that. I'm patch piloting atm, will take care of after.
<willcooke> TheMuso, sweet, thanks!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> rsalveti, hey, do you know if there is any known ofono issue with recent updates?
<rsalveti> seb128: not that I know, why?
<seb128> the settings tests started being unhappy since yesterday
<seb128> e.g CI run on https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/get-user-by-id/+merge/229510
<rsalveti> I know alfonso landed a new ofono, maybe that caused the regression
<rsalveti> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/1978/console
<rsalveti> this was because of a jenkins issue though
<seb128> there is a timeout
<seb128> but some of the tests are FAIL before that
<seb128> Laney had another run showing similar failures
<rsalveti> right, quite a few failures
<seb128> rsalveti, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/1977/?
<rsalveti> probably because of latest landing, yeah
<rsalveti> seb128: abeato should be on soon
<seb128> k
<pitti> didrocks: you can use the "needs-recommends" restriction if you want the test Depends: recommends installed
<pitti> didrocks: you say you are running this on trusty, does that mean trusty's autopkgtest?
<pitti> didrocks: that exception when trying to print an exception looks familiar, but I think I fixed that months ago
<didrocks> pitti: hey, sorry, we were reconnected automatically :)
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for the needs-recommends trick, I'll do that right now
<pitti> didrocks: pas de probléme :)
<didrocks> when I say on trusty, I have a trusty host (so trusty adt), but the chroot is utopic
<pitti> didrocks: I'll answer to your mail in more detail, but that was the quick thing (and whether you run autopkgtest from trusty)
<pitti> didrocks: ah; please try utopic's autopkgtest (you can just install the .deb)
<didrocks> yeah, no worry! :)
<didrocks> ok, doing that now
<didrocks> so, without the -o option?
<pitti> didrocks: trusty's autopkgtest was just barely working with qemu, it was very new at that time
<didrocks> ah, that would explain :)
<pitti> didrocks: -o> as you like
 * didrocks download the .deb and tries
<pitti> didrocks: -o just puts the log and per-test stdout/err etc. into that directory, if you need it
<pitti> it's --output-dir
<didrocks> hum
<pitti> otherwise it just goes to stdout/err
<didrocks> but then, the output should be realtime, still?
<didrocks> (the test output)
<pitti> didrocks: yes, it's always realtime
<pitti> didrocks: well, it wasn't in trusty yet for qemu
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> that explains :)
<pitti> didrocks: (I think; pretty much half of the code changed since then..)
<didrocks> waow
<didrocks> ok, new deb installed
<didrocks> no need for a newer qemu?
<didrocks> adt-run [13:39:13]: version 3.3.1
<didrocks> let's see ;)
<pitti> didrocks: no, shoudl be ok
<pitti> didrocks: we are using trusty's qemu in production CI
<pitti> didrocks: but autopkgtest straight from git head
<didrocks> living on the edge!
<didrocks> (I try to keep my box trust*ed* as the developer story main focus is there)
<didrocks> but that's fine, if I only have newer pep8 and adt :)
<pitti> $ git shortlog 2.14.1 |wc -l
<pitti> 706
<pitti> $ git diff 2.14.1.. |diffstat
<didrocks> waow, some work is going on here!
<pitti>  82 files changed, 8191 insertions(+), 5170 deletions(-)
<didrocks> :)
<pitti> didrocks: a few commits here and there :)
<didrocks> ok, you were not kidding telling half the code changed :p
<pitti> didrocks: no, there's a few times when I'm serious
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> like in the early morning apparently :)
 * didrocks sees one byte after another coming on his laptop
<pitti> didrocks: I hope you have a well filled apt-cacher-ng or something similar
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, otherwise I would have lose patience :p
<pitti> didrocks: it's pretty much a must for adt, otherwise you'll go crazy -- indeed
<pitti> didrocks: adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud and adt-build-lxc auto-detect and use it, too
<pitti> (guess which cacher I'm using :) )
<didrocks> enough bet for this week, even if the answser is obvious ;)
<didrocks> answer*
<pitti> didrocks: oh, how many beers did you already lose?
<didrocks> pitti: nothing, seb is only interesting in betting moneys. He doesn't go down to less than a thousand euros :p
<didrocks> and then, he wonders why noone is accepting his bets :p
<pitti> seb128: o_O
<seb128> lol
<seb128> guys!
<seb128> how you make me a reputation there
<didrocks> pitti: the output is slightly misordered (like I get the coverage and test results before some other output), otherwise, it seems to behave :)
<didrocks> it exits with 4 though, is that expected? (the output told no test failing)
<pitti> didrocks: no, that means some test failed; log | pastebin, SVP?
<pitti> didrocks: I still had the PEP-8 error yesterday
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, only with utopic pep8, I fixed that in ~utopic4
<didrocks> rerunning and pasting
<pitti> didrocks: that's where -o comes in handy :)
<pitti> (or -l at least)
<pitti> didrocks: it didn't just complain about lots of stderr?
<didrocks> pitti: no, I didn't get anything like that
<didrocks> let's see, I just try to 2>&1 | tee to get the exact same output order
<pitti> didrocks: the log file by and large has that already
<didrocks> ok, will do for next runs :)
<didrocks> oh, we have a meeting now, will move there and paste it to you later (still running)
<didrocks1> pitti: so, output is 1 and traces are: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/tmp/foo (I wonder if it doesn't try to run them twice or if it's the output not being in order)
<didrocks1> I couldn't use pastebin, it's always timing out
<didrocks1> in the middle, you can see:
<didrocks1> Ran 255 tests in 42.031s
<didrocks1> but: all                  FAIL stderr: 2014-08-05 06:00:40,901 [nose.plugins.manager] DEBUG: DefaultPluginManager load plugin cov = nose_cov:Cov
<didrocks1> and I guess it's the wrapping bash script that is set -e producing that?
<pitti> all                  FAIL stderr: 2014-08-05 06:00:40,901 [nose.plugins.manager] DEBUG: DefaultPluginManager load plugin cov = nose_cov:Cov
<pitti> adt-run [14:01:24]: test all:  - - - - - - - - - - stderr - - - - - - - - - -
<pitti> 2014-08-05 06:00:40,901 [nose.plugins.manager] DEBUG: DefaultPluginManager load plugin cov = nose_cov:Cov
<didrocks1> and then adt repaste what was in stderr?
<pitti> didrocks1: right
<didrocks1> ah ok ;)
 * didrocks1 removes -e
<pitti> didrocks1: so, either you fix your tests to output to stdout, or you add "allow-stderr" restriction
<pitti> didrocks1: unfortunately python's unittest defaults to stderr
<didrocks1> yeah
<didrocks1> ok, will add that
<pitti> unittest.main(testRunner=unittest.TextTestRunner(stream=sys.stdout, verbosity=2))
<pitti> most of my tests use that to write to stdout
<pitti> dear unittest, test progress is not an error!
<didrocks1> indeed :p
<didrocks1> I'll just add one of the 2
<didrocks1> connection being bad here, I won't go on with the docker tests (requiring downloading a docker image) and the integration tests
<didrocks1> I guess that will be for next week
<didrocks1> that's great already that way
<pitti> didrocks1: ok, I think we settled everything from your mails then?
<didrocks1> pitti: yeah, thanks a lot for all your help!
<pitti> didrocks1: de rien, tu es un bienvenue !
<pitti> (or something similar?)
<didrocks1> parfait "de rien" is enough ;)
<didrocks1> pitti: let's sync next week on getting network up then :)
<didrocks1> thanks again
<pitti> yes
<Dickens> I DID IT!!!
<tsdgeos> tedg: do you know who could i ask to review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/indicator-power/fix_autostart/+merge/229325 and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/indicator-bluetooth/fix_autostart/+merge/229324 ?
<tedg> tsdgeos, I saw those, but I haven't looked, what is the issue?
<tsdgeos> tedg: they get autostarted if you log into Plasma (or any non unity desktop) which doesn't make sense afaics
<tedg> tsdgeos, So we can filter them out of plasma then. The problem is folks like XFCE do use them.
<tsdgeos> tedg: do they? i had a look at my autostart and looks like this
<tsdgeos> tedg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7961955/
<tsdgeos> that's why i just did the same we seem to do everywhere
<tedg> tsdgeos, Is plasma using Upstart sessions?
<tsdgeos> i have no clue :D
<tsdgeos> i guess the kubuntu guys made it use
<tedg> tsdgeos, initctl list ← does that list system jobs or session jobs ?
<tsdgeos> i'm not in Plasma at the moment
<tsdgeos> i'll come back to you once i stop working :D
 * tedg gives tsdgeos the rest of the day off ;-)
<tsdgeos> only 34 min more ;)
<ogra_> geez ... did anyone tell you before that you sound really german ?
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> 34min 12seconds and i'm done
<tsdgeos> ogra_: nope
<tsdgeos> ogra_: once a guy told me i didn't look like "an Albert"
<tsdgeos> whatever that's suposed to mean
<GunnarHj> Laney: ping?
<ogra_> lol
 * tedg makes a note to always call tsdgeos "Jim"
<mitya57> tsdgeos: I think "OnlyShowIn: unity" is wrong. Indicators should *not* be started in Unity via xdg autostart, as they are started via upstart.
<tsdgeos> mitya57: it's not to make it open in unity, it's to make it not open in !unity
<mitya57> Will "NotShowIn: Unity;" ---> "NotShowIn: Unity;KDE;" suit you?
<tsdgeos> mitya57: it'll fix the bug for Plasma, not for others
<tsdgeos> but it is a hard situation i understand
<tsdgeos> you can either blacklist all and fail because you blacklisted too much or blacklist some and fail because you blackilisted too few
<tsdgeos> mitya57: i can go that way if people prefer
<tsdgeos> i'll be back in an hour or so
<tsdgeos> or just comment on the merges ;)
<mitya57> According to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-indicator-plugin/2.3.2-0ubuntu2, Xubuntu is now using upstart jobs as well
 * mitya57 comments on the merges
<mitya57> Actually, maybe we don't need that desktop file at all
<Dickens> yikes... i'm running low on HD space :-(
<Dickens> i gotta find a way to compress some of my older movies down to a more reasonable size
<chrisccoulson> I keep running out of space too, and I've almost convinced myself that the solution to this is http://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-inch-Solid-State-Drive/dp/B00LMXBMUQ/
<Dickens> yea... umm why ssd though?
<Dickens> i dont think your performance increase outweighs the cost if it's just for storing movies
<Dickens> i have 4TB of storage and i'm running low
<Dickens> it's these 50GB blueray rips that's doing it
<Dickens> i gotta replace them with smaller files
<Dickens> i wish there was a way to script handbrake to compress movies to a certain bitrate after a certain amount of time
<tsdgeos> tedg: which command you told me to run?
<tedg> tsdgeos, initctl list
<tsdgeos> tedg: http://paste.kde.org/pygwdmhn6
<tsdgeos> oh i have forgotten to stop mediascanner today
<mitya57> tsdgeos: I think it'll be a good idea to get someone else from desktop team to confirm that they don't need that file
<tsdgeos> +1
<RAOF> Laney: You on? I'm looking at the webkitgtk SRU, and have some questions.
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-06
<pitti> Good morning
<darkxst> pitti, hi, can you upload the glib rebuilds for bug 1283551
<ubot5> bug 1283551 in gobject-introspection (Ubuntu Trusty) "gjs-console crashed with signal 5" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283551
<pitti> darkxst: can do for utopic; for trusty, shoudl this perhaps bump the build dep so that the SRU team doesn't need to carefully watch the publication etc.?
<pitti> darkxst: err, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/181632343/glib-typelibs.debdiff ?
<ricotz> darkxst, glib2.0 doesn build any typelibs
<pitti> darkxst: glib2.0 doesn't ... right
<ricotz> g-i is
<pitti> darkxst: they are built by gobject-introspection
<pitti> so it should already be good
<ricotz> darkxst, pitti, hi ;)
<pitti> hey ricotz
<darkxst> hey ricotz
<ricotz> what you want to to get g-i 1.41.5 in, i guess
<ricotz> oh i mean 1.41.4
<darkxst> ricotz, we have the transfer_ownership patches in utopic atleast
<ricotz> i see
<darkxst> pitti, oh right, didn't quite expect that! seems the crashes coming in are from people who havent updated
<didrocks> popey: hey! do we have a webpage with all the ubuntu click apps?
<didrocks> popey: to know how many of them we do have
<seb128> didrocks, http://people.canonical.com/~alan/clicks
<seb128> no recent import though
<didrocks> yeah, getting quite rotten
<popey> didrocks: do you mean every click in the store?
<popey> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/stats says 457 published apps
<didrocks> thanks popey
<ochosi> tiheum_: hey, any plans on landing the suru icon theme on the desktop for 14.10? was mostly curious because someone on g+ mentioned that there are concrete plans, but wasn't sure how informed that person really was...
<ochosi> (if it is even called "suru")
<tiheum> ochosi: atm, we are fully focused on the phone. I started to think how we could port the theme to desktop but we don't have 'concrete plans' yet. We will know more in the course of September.
<ochosi> tiheum: okeydokey, thanks for the heads up!
<tiheum> Hi guys, we would like to slightly change the way the package of the Suru icon theme is built. Is anyone can help me?
<dholbach> hiya
<meecoder> hi
<dholbach> could somebody take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo/+bug/1353362 please?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1353362 in cairo (Ubuntu) "cairo needs merge from debian" [Undecided,New]
<LocutusOfBorg1> hi
<meecoder> hi, i have a bug reporting problem
<meecoder> I am trying to file a bug on launchpad but the page just stays the same when I try to submit it. It seems to reload though.
<dholbach> meecoder, you could try asking in #launchpad
<meecoder> ok, thanks
<tedg> So, kenvandine, it seems in dbus-test-runner 0.0.3 you added a dep on gvfs-backends. Do you know why that is?
<kenvandine> tedg, i did?
<tedg> kenvandine, bzr annotate never lies :-)
 * kenvandine hides
 * kenvandine doesn't remember... 
<tedg> We're trying to track down if it's really needed, as it's breaking things.
<kenvandine> the broken archive issue?
<kenvandine> it's breaking my builds too
<kenvandine> same error
<tedg> I wonder if it was for bustle
<tedg> Oh, you just added it as a build-dep, I added it as a runtime one :-)
 * tedg hides
<tedg> With this really informative comment: "debian/control: Adding gvfs-backends as a dependency."
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> that is so *tedg*
<kenvandine> tedg, omg... karmic
<kenvandine> i added the build depends because we needed it to execute it's tests :)
<kenvandine> tedg, at least my changelog said so :)
<tedg> Ha!
<kenvandine> tedg, check the NEWS file, that'll help
<tedg> kenvandine, NO NEWS IS GOOD NEWS!
<kenvandine> tedg, you have no idea how loud i just laughed at my own comment there
<tedg> heh
<kenvandine> it's been ages since i've been able to tease you about the NEWS file :)
 * kenvandine adds calendar reminder to do that more often
<kenvandine> tedg, so do you know what is making gvfs-backends uninstallable?
<kenvandine> i just assumed it tricked back up to systemd
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, that's what Saviq thought, but I think that pitti fixed that, so I'm not so sure now.
<kenvandine> but that sysvinit dep was fixed a couple hours ago
<Saviq> tedg, yeah I'm out of ideas... especially since I could actually install stuff manually
<Saviq> tedg, it's just apt resolving that doesn't work
<tedg> Let's see what Jenkins thinks of this. https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/dbus-test-runner/drop-gvfs-backends/+merge/229868
<kenvandine> tedg, did you try it in pbuilder?
<tedg> kenvandine, I did not, but Saviq got it working, and then not based on adding proposed.
<tedg> Oh, the gvfs-backends?
<kenvandine> tedg, yeah...
<kenvandine> i'm quite certain that if i added that as a build depends, it was because the test suite didn't run in pbuilder
<Saviq> tedg, there's actually another one https://launchpadlibrarian.net/181682961/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.indicator-network_0.5.1%2B14.10.20140806.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Saviq> libconnectivity in this case
<Saviq> that I didn't even try tracking down yet
<tedg> kenvandine, I was thinking Jenkins would effectively do that, so I didn't.
<kenvandine> there has to be some common dep there
<kenvandine> tedg, i guess it should
<kenvandine> but i bet your going to fail :)
<tedg> kenvandine, you're
<tedg> ;-)
 * kenvandine hopes for a win though
<kenvandine> geez
<kenvandine> yes... yes
<kenvandine> Saviq, so what does dbus-test-runner and libconnectivity-cpp0 have in common?
<Saviq> tedg, kenvandine, if you can explain this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7973532/
<tedg> Hmm, my guess would be that apt's decision tree got too deep. But, I thought it threw an error there.
<kenvandine> grr
<kenvandine> yeah... some apt screwiness
<Saviq> kenvandine, tedg, yeah, pam and systemd are at the root of it
<Saviq> erm s/pam/policykit/
<Saviq> as soon as I put systemd and policykit on the explicit install line, stuff's resolving again
<Saviq> basically the same thing for indicator-network http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7973573/
<kenvandine> Saviq, tedg: i don't know wtf is up here...
<Saviq> yeah me neither :|
<kenvandine> :/
<kenvandine> what a frustrating day
<kenvandine> tedg, Saviq: systemd is still stuck in proposed, must have something to do with it
<Saviq> kenvandine, well... the issue only shows *with* proposed, though
<kenvandine> adt-run [18:49:10]: ERROR: unexpected error: test dependencies are unsatisfiable
<Saviq> kenvandine, which the silo PPAs do use
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> systemd isn't getting promoted because of a depends failure in an autopkgtest
<kenvandine> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-adt-udisks2/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/49/console
<kenvandine> that's blocking systemd going to release
<Saviq> kenvandine, well, yeah, but how's that matter if you do have systemd, think apt does not resolve across pockets?
<Saviq> s/have systemd/have proposed/
<kenvandine> well whatever is causing the failure is causing this problem
<Saviq> kenvandine, anything springs to mind http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/utopic/udisks2/utopic/view/head:/debian/tests/control ?
<kenvandine> policykit-1 i bet
<kenvandine> looks closestt
<kenvandine> but probably something it depends on
<Saviq> kenvandine, yeah
<Saviq> kenvandine, policykit-1 you can't install from proposed without putting libpam-systemd on the same install line
<Saviq> so same issue, feels like a chicken'n'egg one
<kenvandine> yeah, so apt resolution is not able to handle it
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> dunno why though
<kenvandine> the only upload today related seems to be systemd
 * kenvandine is puzzled
<Saviq> kenvandine, so yeah, systemd won't migrate 'cause it won't install (maybe) because it won't migrate, 'cause it won't install, (maybe) because it won't migrate, 'cause it won't install... shall I go on?
 * Saviq builds a local copy of systemd
<tedg> kenvandine, review: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/dbus-test-runner/drop-gvfs-backends/+merge/229868
<tedg> Might not fix the overall issue, but can't hurt.
<tedg> (well, probably won't hurt)
<tedg> :-)
<tedg> Guessing it was a gtk2 thing
<Saviq> kenvandine, I built systemd myself, and it magically works
<Saviq> kenvandine, with a local repo I mean
<Saviq> so something must really be weird between release and proposed in apt's resolution
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-07
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Laney: Yo!
<RAOF> Laney: Unping. I'll just leave a launchpad comment ;)
<pstolowski> pitti, hello! any idea what's wrong with this https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/thumbnailer-utopic-amd64-ci/7/console (keeps failing on this MP)?
<pitti> pstolowski: no idea, sorry; I suggest asking fginther or perhaps vila; not sure who maintains that Jenkins
<pstolowski> pitti, k, thanks
<stegbth> Hello everybody
<stegbth> when i open a remotedesktop session to a windows 7 machine i can login.
<stegbth> there i open a vmware vsphere client
<stegbth> when do a rightclick within the rdp session in vsphere my local X-Server crashes
<stegbth> when i have luck, the graphical login starts up again.
<stegbth> if not i have to switch with ctrl+alt+F1 to tty, login there and reboot
<stegbth> after Login i get a notice my X crashed, haha
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-08
<Laney> RAOF: not on purpose, can't fix it while in China though (too slow)
<Laney> thanks for review
<RAOF> Laney: I'll reject from the queue then, and you can upload again once you have proper internets.
<Laney> RAOF: good idea, ta
<Laney> willcooke: btw hyperair said he was working on this banshee bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/1352561/comments/3 and has in fact uploaded it https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=banshee
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1344763 in banshee (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1352561 Ubuntu One amazon redirection URL no longer works" [High,Confirmed]
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<Laney> you're welcome
<didrocks> willcooke: http://blog.didrocks.fr/public/Ubuntu_Party/.use_ubuntu9.10_m.jpg
<Laney> darkxst: "Thank you for reporting this bug to Ubuntu. Karmic reached EOL on DATE."? :P
<darkxst> oops
<Laney> darkxst: you fixing tracker crashers?
<Laney> or triaging
<darkxst> fixing crashers
<Laney> thumbs up
<didrocks> willcooke: do you mind showing this (at the right time): http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher and http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html ?
<didrocks> willcooke: just go on first askubuntu.com answer when switching to it please
<willcooke> hyperair, thanks for sorting out that Banshee bug
<hyperair> willcooke: no problem. sorry for the delay. i'd been meaning to do that upload for a while
<willcooke> hyperair, no worries
<seb128> didrocks, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/trunk/view/head:/po/po.pro
<seb128> that's what we had copied back then when uss was on qmake iirc
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, I found an easier example I guess, reformating and giving to Anthony
<seb128> k
<seb128> yw :-)
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> didrocks, seb128: soo consolating to see other people at this crazy hour :)
<didrocks> pitti: heh ;) good morning!
<didrocks> don't get too used to it, this is the last day :p
<Laney> seb128 will be back to his regular 7am starts next week ;-)
<didrocks> Laney: I heard he wanted to try 6!
<seb128> no way
<pitti> didrocks: heh, I'll be on  holiday next week too, so I won't care too much
<seb128> I'm catching up with sleep next week
<seb128> heh
<didrocks> seb128: you wanted to say "o kay"
<didrocks> french accent…
<seb128> lol
 * didrocks runs :p
 * seb128 throws things at didrocks
<didrocks> pitti: oh, enjoy!
<didrocks> seb128: too far already
<didrocks> BE CIVILIZED! :)
<seb128> lol
<Laney> #friday
 * Sweetsha1k hops on stage.
<Sweetshark> Im back. ;)
<xnox> Sweetshark: and i'm leaving =)
<Sweetshark> xnox: You leaving kinda sucks, but I think I told you already. ;)
<Sweetshark> And I was "only" traveling to Uruguay and back to europe (26+ hours trips each in both directions). I got a lot more sympathy for our Aussie/Kiwi guys and their travel pains ....
 * xnox is dancing http://youtu.be/5dWeeUIZFgA
<Sweetshark> xnox: we are allowed to dance that video in my country: GEMA makes that verboten.
<GunnarHj> Hi pitti!
<Sweetshark> eod
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-08-03
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> re didrocks
<darkxst> hey seb128 didrocks
<seb128> hey darkxst
<darkxst> anything happening with the bluez5 transition this cycle?
<didrocks> good evening darkxst
<didrocks> it was mentioned in the last meeting and looking for volounteers (it seems we won't block on touch and just do it)
<didrocks> ppa needs to be refreshed and restested I guess
<darkxst> didrocks, theres not even much in that ppa, surely there are loads more rdeps
<darkxst> but I or Noskcaj should be able to take care of the GNOME-ish bits
<Noskcaj> I can get help with whatever, finishing that transition finally would be great to clean up some packages
<didrocks> that would be nice, I guess we can use a common ppa, prepare everything and land this
<didrocks> or we can sponsor the GNOME side in that ppa if you have things ready, and just do a package copy (once we are sure the gcc5 transition is fully done)
<seb128> darkxst, why do you think that bluez has a lot more rdepends?
<didrocks> IIRC, we listed all direct rdepends when we built the first list
<darkxst> didrocks, gnome-control-center update is blocked on g-o-a needing webkit2gtk source in main bug 1466290, anychance you could take a look at that?
<ubot5> bug 1466290 in gnome-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Update to 3.16" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466290
<darkxst> seb128, tbh I haven't looked at it since last cycle, so things may have changed, I just though it was a larger transition that what is in the ppa
<seb128> it could be
<seb128> didrocks, ^ do you remember the details?
<seb128> oh, you already replied to that ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, so I'm sure I checked the list deeply
<didrocks> and we also had an UOS on it and nobody had anything to say on the list of rdepends (but maybe they didn't check :p)
<seb128> yeah, let's assume that the ppa list is what we need
<didrocks> let me check the blueprint
<didrocks> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-v-bluez5
<didrocks> some items were still TODO, but they are small (apart from the indicator)
<didrocks> and u-c-c was done by larsu IIRC
<didrocks> he just didn't change the status I guess
<seb128> right
<willcooke> morning!
<seb128> hey willcooke
<Laney> yo yo!
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> Laney, willcooke, how is u.k today? how was your w.e?
<didrocks> good morning willcooke, Laney!
<Laney> quite fine!
<Laney> had friends over to fight the zombie invasion
<Laney> oh and climbing on friday with free pizza :P
<Laney> what about you?
<seb128> w.e was great, summer weather
<seb128> so some biking, walking around and went to the beach yesterday ;-)
<seb128> no free pizza though
<seb128> and now back to work, eying to that gcc transition, I've a feeling it's going to be a long one
<Laney> oh I want to go to the beach
<didrocks> Laney: played zombicide?
<Laney> didrocks: https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/150376/dead-winter-crossroads-game
<didrocks> ok, I don't know that one ;)
<Laney> it's fun
<willcooke> oh yeah....
<Laney> there is a team objective and each person has their own one
<willcooke> Good morning hikiko-lpt :)
<Laney> you have to solve both to win
<didrocks> sounds nice, zombicide is more a group one
<Laney> which is funny if the group needs to collect the same thing that you do
<didrocks> hehe, I guess :)
<Laney> "noooooooooooo I don't have any food ¬_¬"
<Laney> (hand full of tasty food)
<didrocks> heh, I like asymetric game as well, when you have "traitors" :p
<didrocks> didn't play that this week-end though
<Laney> yeah some of the personal cards are like that too
<Laney> called "betrayal"
<Laney> https://coggaming.files.wordpress.com/2015/04/deadofwinterbetrayal.jpg?w=600&h=412
<Laney> muhahaha
<didrocks> heh ;)
<didrocks> we played cash'n'guns this week-end, the 2014 edition (new rules, way more fun): https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/155362/cah-n-guns-second-edition
<didrocks> then, 7 wonders https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/68448/7-wonders (classical :p)
<didrocks> and 2 more card games, one with betrayal and a classic bet one
<Laney> did you go to that game place?
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> horrible website, but great place!
<didrocks> (and still 1800 games ;))
<Laney> \o/
<Laney> we're getting one of those
<Laney> there was a kickstarter that got funded
<didrocks> oh, they kickstarted this kind of place? Nice!
<didrocks> I guess next year, we'll as well pay at the second one
<didrocks> it has different hours of opening
<Laney> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thedicecup/the-dice-cup-a-boardgame-cafe-in-nottingham/description
<Laney> I've been observing the location but there's no sign of activity yet :(
<didrocks> did you back it?
<Laney> yup
<didrocks> supposed to open in september, nice!
<didrocks> ah, it's not like a NGO, you don't get a membership
<didrocks> on the 2 of them in Lyon, one is 6€ a year, the other 9€
<Laney> it sounds like you can buy membership to get cheaper entry
<Laney> but don't have to
<didrocks> the entry is free then
<didrocks> for us
<didrocks> well, you generally buy a drink, but that's it
<Laney> nice!
<darkxst> seb128, did you get a chance to look at the compiz keybindings thing? from my quick look it seems like can just switch the build-dep to u-c-c-dev
<seb128> darkxst, no, got busy looking/helping with gcc5
<seb128> it's still on my list
<seb128> if you want to have a look please do
<Laney> this is weird
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/213448270/buildlog_ubuntu_wily_amd64_ubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Laney> maybe a component mismatch?
<seb128> yes
<Laney> laney@snakefruit:~$ /srv/ubuntu-archive/bin/chdist apt-get wily-amd64 --dry-run install gnome-contacts | grep universe
<Laney> laney@snakefruit:~$
<Laney> ?
<seb128> libchamplain is a new build-depends and in universe
<didrocks> yeah, libchamplain itself :)
<seb128> bah, of course it was silo built
<seb128> and that doesn't respect components
<Laney> lame
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libchamplain/+bug/1463659
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1463659 in libchamplain (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libchamplain" [Medium,Fix committed]
<seb128> let me promote it
<didrocks> I really wonder why the check I put in place for this (component mismatch) blocking publication has been nuked
<Laney> file a cu2d bug? :)
<didrocks> if anyone is interested into this, sure :p
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I see what you did there
<didrocks> b:p
<Laney> can you remember what the reason is that the ppas don't have the respect compoments option on?
<darkxst> Laney, you can force ppa
<darkxst> to build against main only in the dependencies page
<Laney> I know
<Laney> I'm asking why the "silo" PPAs don't use that
<seb128> likely because some of the silos are used for testing things that are not ready for the archive yet
<Laney> I can think of one reason - that it's weird to have to promote things in the archive to make builds in a PPA work
<seb128> and you don't want the archive constrains for experimental testing
<Laney> so have an option at assignment time that flips the switch
<didrocks> Laney: my first idea was to do that automatically
<Laney> but doesn't let you publish then
<didrocks> but this wasn't in the API
<didrocks> let me check
<ochosi> hey folks
<Laney> maybe nnot
<seb128> hey ochosi, how are you?
<ochosi> not sure any of you are interested in this and i know larsu is still not around, but i found some nice theming benefits you might be interested in
<ochosi> seb128: good good, thanks :)
<seb128> ochosi, yeah, we are likely interested, feel free to mp change and ping us about them ;-)
<seb128> or just point us to the changes
<seb128> it's more likely that we review/land things in mps though
<ochosi> ok, i'll just quickly outline what it's about before putting together a MP, it'll be a bit of work...
<seb128> k
<ochosi> thing is, currently CSD pick up icons from the icon theme
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, it seems that strict_component is only available as a GET method
<ochosi> so if you dont use ubuntu's default icon theme, the window close, max and min buttons in CSD will differ from everything drawn by compiz
<ochosi> but you can directly load assets (using the same icons as in compiz's decorator), so the gtk theme will always look the same, no matter what icon theme is in use
<ochosi> so consistency++
<hikiko-lpt> hello willcooke :)
<ochosi> example: this is with elementary-xfce (xubuntu icon theme) http://i.imgur.com/MTAHm6g.png
<hikiko-lpt> and everyone :)
<ochosi> and this is with ubuntu-mono: http://i.imgur.com/MIcSLoy.png
<ochosi> (only focus on the CSD window control icons)
<Laney> didrocks: "checkUpload
<Laney> Wrapper around checkUpload for the web service API. "
<Laney> great documentation! :)
<Laney> hey hikiko!
<didrocks> hey hikiko! welcome! ;)
<seb128> hey hikiko, welcome on board ;-)
<ochosi> and this is pretty much what's needed: https://github.com/shimmerproject/Greybird/commit/37e5c05da36368ceaf77d6a5f92c254431d47f3c
<hikiko> hello Laney didrocks seb128 :)
<didrocks> Laney: ahah, I'm used to launchpad doc after having used it so much, that even didn't jump in my eyes anymore ;)
<hikiko> thanks!!
<seb128> ochosi, yeah, not depending on the icon theme seems like it would be better indeed
<ochosi> seb128: could also report it as a bug as a first step if you wanna discuss it internally before deciding and all
<seb128> ochosi, I don't think there is anything to discuss "internally" here, consensus on this channel is what we need
<ochosi> okeydokey
<ochosi> then just lemme know ;)
<seb128> so atm changing your icon theme without changing the gtk theme might lead to weird looking decorations, right?
<ochosi> yeah
<seb128> and the change would ensure the decoration are always the same
<ochosi> just try it, change it to gnome/adwaita
<ochosi> and you'll see that CSD buttons don't look integrated anymore
<ochosi> yeah
<seb128> well, not only the decorations it seems
<seb128> the title is white and not vertically centered anymore
<ochosi> really? only by changing the icon theme?
<seb128> oh, no, I changed the theme in appearance ;-)
<ochosi> ah, haha, well that changes both iirc
<seb128> yeah, right
<seb128> so yeah, +1 from me
<ochosi> i guess in unity it's not such a big issue because you have "theme packages"
<seb128> didrocks, Laney, do you have an opinion on the topic?
<ochosi> but theoretically you can bundle gnome icons with Ambiance
<ochosi> (or even very practically)
<Laney> seems sensible to treat those as part of the gtk theme
<didrocks> let me backlog a little bit
<ochosi> (btw, i don't mind waiting for larsu to return if you prefer that. don't wanna mess with his toys in his absence ;))
<didrocks> yeah, agreed as well, sounds like they are mostly part of the gtk theme itself in practice
<seb128> I don't think larsu feels attached to the themes
<seb128> he's maintaining those because somebody needs to do it and nobody else was
<ochosi> oh ok
<Laney> you haven't seen his tattoo of his favourite rules from the ubuntu themes
<Laney> he loves it
<ochosi> lol
<ochosi> k, i'll try to prep something for you to test then...
<Laney> thanks ochosi!
<Laney> are you coming to debconf btw? ;)
<ochosi> Laney: would love to, but i'm starting a new job in september (and before that i'm gonna be a dad), so... ;)
<Laney> oh!
<Laney> doublecongrats then
<seb128> ogra_, congrats!
<ochosi> thanks :)
<ogra_> seb128, thanks a lot ... but for what ? :)
<seb128> ochosi, just curious, where/on what are going to work?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> ochosi, congrats!
<seb128> ogra_, for being awake on a monday morning? ;-)
<seb128> not like me apparently :p
<ogra_> lol, k, that counts ...
<ochosi> seb128: well i don't have the typical education for a technical job (phd in philosophy, my contract as a university teacher just ended), but i'm going to be software configuration manager at an austrian embedded company
<ochosi> would've preferred a job in FOSS, but .at seems to really suck in that respect
<Laney> some companies allow home working :)
<darkxst> seb128, compiz fails to build, gcc5 fallout?
<darkxst> 41: error: logical not is only applied to the left hand side of comparison [-Werror=logical-not-parentheses]
<darkxst>       if (!screen->outputDevs ().size () > 1)
<ochosi> Laney: yeah, i wouldn't mind that. still, without the education it's not that easy to find something
<ochosi> and i looked, the canonical jobs didn't seem to fit (everything design-related was UK/office based, everything technical required too much coding experience, and i'm only half a coder)
<darkxst> I suppose that should be  if (screen->outputDevs ().size () <= 1) in a gcc5 world
<Laney> darkxst: I know andyrock was saying he had fixed stuff with gcc5
<Laney> maybe it didn't get uploaded?
<darkxst> Laney, is there a branch somewhere?
<Laney> probably :)
<Laney> sorry, not very helpful
<darkxst> Laney, nm found the MP
<Laney> darkxst: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-043
<Laney> I found that from https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/dashboard.html#?q=compiz
<Laney> dashboard is a useful link to know
<darkxst> not seen that before
<Laney> nod
<Laney> so try compiz from that PPA and base any changes on that I'd say
<Laney> iirc the CI stuff makes a branch for staged uploads like that...?
<seb128> ochosi, k, I hope you enjoy the job still ;-)
<seb128> darkxst, no idea, what Laney said I guess
<ochosi> seb128: thanks, hope so too :) i guess i'll keep my eyes and ears open for FOSS related jobs. if you hear anything you think could be a fit always feel free to ping me or fwd!
<seb128> sure, if I see anything which I think could be a fit for you I'm going to ping you
<ochosi> thx!
 * darkxst is also on the lookout for work!
<Laney> haha
<Laney> #ubuntu-desktop-jobs-please
<darkxst> Laney, if there were actually jobs available, maybe ?!
<xnox> ochosi: darkxst: you can subscribe to e.g. canonical job postings rss feeds
 * xnox ponders how many openings there are in the foundations team still after so many people moved about
<xnox> (if you are into that sort of stuff ofcourse...)
<darkxst> xnox, I actually applied for the foundations opening
<xnox> darkxst: how many years back, i did just that and managed to get in. took a long time however.
<darkxst> xnox, just recently, steve was saying interviews would be soon-ish, but I see your point
<darkxst> Laney, seb128 pitti can I get your endorsements for ubuntu-desktop packageset application? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimLunn/DesktopApplication
<Laney> darkxst: yep from me
<Laney> darkxst: done
<Laney> note that for desktop you just mail our list and don't go via the DMB
<Laney> need 3 endorsements
<darkxst> oh ok, thanks Laney
<ochosi> xnox: what foundation?
<ochosi> and thanks for the hint, will subscribe
<Laney> tjaalton: do you know any reason not to sync/merge xxv-qxl?
<seb128> darkxst, k, I need to think a bit over it, you don't really state on that page what you want to use the rights for?
<seb128> like is there so particular components you want to focus on?
<seb128> for things like gtk we should still have team discussions before going ahead with changes
<seb128> same when adding new depends or updating versions of component that impact Ubuntu Unity as well
<seb128> if we are on agreement on that I think it's a +1 from me
<darkxst> seb128, it would mainly be the overlapping components, and I certainly wouldn't upload anything major/breaking api without discussions first
<seb128> k, I was just check
<seb128> so yeah, +1 from me
 * Laney wonders when $DELL_ENGINEER is going to come
 * Laney backs up home directory ...
<seb128> Laney, what are they supposed to fix/change for you?
<Laney> keyboard
<Laney> I get two spaces instead of one all the time
 * Laney gpg --encrypt laney.tar.xz
<ochosi> Laney: oh wow, that sounds annoying. i presume you've somehow fixed the broken palm detection on the touchpad?
<Laney> no
<Laney> I just break my wrists to type
<Laney> want to try -libinput and/or the chrome driver
<Laney> tbh I haven't looked at that problem very much
<ochosi> muahaha
<ochosi> yeah, same here
<ochosi> i put an xorg.conf file in /etc, that helped a bit
<Laney> laney@nightingale> synclient -l | grep Palm                                                                                                                                                          ~ PalmDetect              = 0
<Laney> that probably doesn't help
<ochosi> at least with the general touchpad thingy
<ochosi> but yeah, the palm detection doesn't really work
<ochosi> can paste that one if you wanna try (unless you're generally happy with scrolling, tapping etc)
<Laney> are you on wily/latest bios?
<Laney> seems there's two modes the touchpad can be in and palm detect doesn't work with the better one (i2c)?
<ochosi> i'm on vivid with bios a04, i think latest is a05, but that one fixes nothing touchpad related
<ochosi> yeah, supposedly palm detection works better in ps2 than in i2c mode
<Laney> seems to be a driver thing
<Laney> so I'll try the other one but if that doesn't work then I have to wait
<Laney> one -> drivers
<ochosi> righty
<ochosi> lemme know if you ever get it fixed ;)
<ochosi> bbl, hf! (and good luck with that dell engineer)
<Laney> that TapAndDragGesture thing is annoying
<ochosi> yeah
<ochosi> extremely
<ochosi> i switched it off, still not really working for me
<ochosi> especially with CSD and gtk3 it's terrible
<Laney> don't know why though
<Laney> who has the bug?
<ochosi> and i don't even know *which* gesture that is that i should avoid
<Laney> I usually do select stuff like that
<Laney> is it driver or gtk?
<ochosi> not sure
<ochosi> likely the driver
<ochosi> sometimes it works ok
<ochosi> sometimes it's totally borked
<ochosi> seems a bit random to me
<ochosi> so probably not gtk
<Laney> but I don't see it in other things
<Laney> just gtk3 apps
<ochosi> yeah
<Laney> makes me suspicious
<ochosi> hmm
<ochosi> again, if you find a fix... ;)
<Laney> If you need working palm detection, you can use xf86-input-libinput. The libinput driver supports nearly all button layouts out of the box with few additional settings.
<Laney> that's the driver I was talking about
<Laney> we just got that in wily thanks to tjaalton
<Laney> might try it later today
<bschaefer> hello, i was looking at testing a silo with unity7 on it, but there seems to be an issue with gtk bits not rebuilt with gcc5? (or unity7 depends are out of sync with gtk stuff)
<seb128> bschaefer, hey, can you give details on the error?
<bschaefer> seb128, not much besides if i install unity it un installs gnome-monitor
<bschaefer> which is needed by ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> what happen if you try to install both?
<bschaefer> soo its flipping back and forth, if i want gnome-monitor it uninstalls unity
<bschaefer> seb128, it says umm
 * bschaefer gets error for you
<bschaefer> seb128, this is with unity intsalled: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11994245/
<seb128> is that with wily-proposed enabled?
<bschaefer> seb128, im also on, silo28 (which ever one had the new unity changes gcc5) and im on proposed
<bschaefer> yeah
<seb128> there are probably unmigrated things in there still
<seb128> don't worry too much about it
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> i figured it would resolve it self in a couple days
<bschaefer> just wondering if a silo was around with that :)
 * bschaefer didnt see one
<Laney> bschaefer: usually you can apt-get install <package to upgrade> <package it wants to remove and shouldn't> <more packages to not remove>
<Laney> do that repeatedly and it'll eventually tell you what the real problem is
<bschaefer> Laney, o cool, yeah i think bregma told me to do that... ill see if i can find the package that is the main issue
<Laney> probably is some missing rebuild for gcc5
<Laney> right I'm off to climb some fake rocks
<Laney> bye!
<bschaefer> yeah  libsigc++-2.0-0v5 : Conflicts: libsigc++-2.0-0c2a but 2.4.1-1 is to be installed
 * bschaefer just waits for the dust to settle
<bschaefer> Laney, thanks! And enjoy!
<mterry> darkxst, heyo!  I'm looking at bug 1466290.  Jamie said you were working on something to avoid g-c-c depending on webkit?
<ubot5> bug 1466290 in gnome-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Update to 3.16" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466290
<mterry> (in comment 8)
<willcooke> yay
<willcooke> robert_ancell, back!
<willcooke> robert_ancell, looks like that over heating issue is the cause, and has fried my Pi
<jcastro>  export BYOBU_CHARMAP=UTF-8 ; . ~/.bashrc
<jcastro> whoops, sorry guys
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-08-04
<darkxst> robert_ancell, hey
<darkxst> robert_ancell, would I be able to get your endorsement for ubuntu-desktop packageset application? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimLunn/DesktopApplication
<robert_ancell> darkxst, sure
<darkxst> robert_ancell, thanks
<robert_ancell> darkxst, do you just want me to edit my existing endorsement and mention ~ubuntu-desktop?
<robert_ancell> oh, i see
<robert_ancell> It's in the "previous endorsement" category
<darkxst> robert_ancell, cut+paste (and edit) would be fine?
<robert_ancell> yeah, that's what I'm doing
<darkxst> ok
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
<didrocks> ça va bien pitti, et toi ?
<pitti> didrocks: je vais bien aussi, merci !
<pitti> didrocks: just rolled out britney, take II
<pitti> this time without breaking the world :)
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<didrocks> better today than a Friday, right? :p
<didrocks> anyway, for take I, that was a "nothing bad can ever happened", right? :p
<didrocks> happen*
<pitti> didrocks: yeah -- stupid logic error which the tests didn't catch :(
<pitti> "who tests the tests"
<didrocks> I had a similar situation last week btw
<didrocks> like "hum, the tests would have told me if this was broken"
<didrocks> <look at the tests>
<didrocks> "oh………"
<didrocks> :)
<pitti> my tests were actually fine, just not sufficiently large to catch that case
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> re didrocks
<seb128> hey pitti
<didrocks> re seb128
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> hey pitti, ça va bien ?
<pitti> seb128: oui ! je suis cassé britney à nouveau ! :-)
<pitti> seb128: (pas pour de vrai cette fois)
<willcooke> morning seb128 pitti
<willcooke> and didrocks and hik--
<didrocks> hey willcooke!
<pitti> hey willcooke, how are you?
<willcooke> and Laney in about 5 mins
<willcooke> pitti, all good!
<seb128> hey willcooke
<hik--> good morning willcooke didrocks pitti seb128 :)
<didrocks> morning hik-- ;)
<seb128> hey hik--, how are you?
<hik--> good :) how are you guys?
<Laney> HAI
<seb128> good! though very frustrated by a mx4 phone, I wasted a day to try to get it to work without success :-/
<Laney> five minutes, good guess
<seb128> hate hardware hate hate hate
<seb128> hey Laney
<pitti> seb128: phone-in-a-vm? :-/
<seb128> pitti, I've a device and I would like it to work ;-)
<seb128> that's so frustrating
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti back
<seb128> I can throw any update.zip to the flyme recovery
<seb128> it always ends up with "firmware corrupt"
<Laney> didn't you have it working before?
<seb128> ubuntu is installed on it
<willcooke> seb128, it might be worth you asking ondra, he helped me unbrick a phone
<seb128> but partitionning didn't got well
<seb128> and nuked the imei
<seb128> or without an imei you can't do calls/smses
<seb128> and to restore an imei you need specific tools
<Laney> seems bad
<seb128> so I'm trying to put an android/flyme back on it
<Laney> bah
<Laney> this systemd postinst screen locking bug is annoying
<pitti> bug 1473800
<ubot5> bug 1473800 in systemd (Ubuntu) "restarting logind during systemd update causes screen to lock" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1473800
<pitti> yeah, haven't figured this out yet
<pitti> restarting logind does that
<pitti> I wonder if either that doesn't restore its state properly or something in unit gets upset if it loses the d-bus connection to logind
<pitti> "unity"
<Laney> I was just perusing the journal before looking for a bug
<Laney> thanks for the fast fingers!
<Laney> I bet unity gets scared when it loses logind
 * Laney looks in the code quickly
 * Laney shrugs
<doko> Sweet5hark, libreoffice ftbfs. please can you care about that?
<doko> also, you are neither on #ubuntu-devel, nor #distro
<Sweet5hark> doko: yes, will do.
<zeorin> Hi all, I'm having a problem where I can't log in to my desktop
<zeorin> When I enter the password for my username the login prompt and the 'dots' disappear but nothing else happens
<zeorin> The mouse is still responsive
<zeorin> When I check .xsession-errors, there is a line that tells me that upstart couldn't start upstart-udev-bridge, even though my system uses systemd (Ubuntu 15.04)
<zeorin> I'm pretty stumped... any help is most welcome :-)
<zeorin> I don't even know where to start looking for the correct error messages that surely would be recorded somewhere. I have a hunch that the errors in .xsession-errors are just old leftovers from the switch to systemd
<zeorin> The only way I can get back to the login screen is by either restarting the computer or restarting lightdm (/etc/init.d/lightdm restart)
<zeorin> any takers?
<zeorin> I've also managed to find out that lightdm spawns upstart (seems strange to me), and that upstart spawns sh and sh spawns sleep
<zeorin> sh and sleep eventually terminate, but upstart does not
<zeorin> Should lightdm even be spawning upstart on a systemd system?
<seb128> zeorin, hey, try #ubuntu for user questions
<zeorin> No one is answering me there at all
<zeorin> Thanks though
<seb128> zeorin, you might want to check logs in .cache/upstart
<seb128> zeorin, or with systemd now maybe sudo journalctl
<seb128> you can also look to /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log and x-0-greeter.log
<seb128> zeorin, and yes, lightdm should spawn upstart, systemd is pid1 but user sessions are still upstart
<zeorin> seb128: sorry, people in #ubuntu were answering, but I
<zeorin> I
<zeorin> I'm still no closer to a solve
<zeorin> seb128: .cache/upstart/dbus.log says: /proc/self/fd/9/: 3: /proc/self/fd/9: initctl: not found
<seb128> zeorin, dpkg -l | grep upstart?
<zeorin> a few results, all are marked ii except libupstart1:amd64 which is marked rc
<zeorin> seb128: sorry, am working on a vtty, don't know how to copy/paste in this environment
<seb128> zeorin, install "upstart" then
<zeorin> seb128: that won't mess with systemd?
<seb128> no
<zeorin> says it's already at the newest version
<seb128> hum
<seb128> "which initctl"?
<zeorin> seb128: initctl not found
<seb128> sudo apt-get install --reinstall upstart
<seb128> then try again
<seb128> or
<seb128> ls -l /sbin/initctl
<zeorin> seb128: /sbin/initctl exists
<zeorin> seb128: wasn't running which initctl as root
<seb128> zeorin, your PATH seems buggy then
<seb128> zeorin, what do you have in /etc/environment?
<seb128> the /sbin dir should be in the user PATH
<zeorin> seb128: I think you may be on to something there. I had commented a line out there, because I read in the docs that /etc/environment was deprecated and that /etc/login.defs ought to be used for that now
<seb128> zeorin, k, that's what created your issue I gueess then
<zeorin> Restoring /etc/environment did the trick! Thank you so much!
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> don't trust everything writen on the internet ;-)
<seb128> oh, also a good rule is to not change things if they work!
<zeorin> seb128: yeah I generally try to stick to that, but I'm also wary of cruft in my system. I've had this one running since ubuntu 11.04, without any reinstalls (just distribution upgrades), so sometimes there's cruft left behind. My first Linux was Debian 3.0 so I though I knew what I was doing :-o
<seb128> :-)
<ltsampros> Hey ppl
<ltsampros> I know that this is not a support channel but nowhere else to go :)
<ltsampros> I'm facing the dreaded gnome-keyring issue
<ltsampros> I've stumbled upon bug 1271591
<ubot5> bug 1271591 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu Trusty) "upstart job race prevents gnome-keyring from being ssh agent" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271591
<ltsampros> and while I've applied fixes and newer packages etc etc, still there is no SSH_AUTH_SOCK in descended gnome-terminals
<ltsampros> is there any proper fix for this ?
<andyrock> is gcc going to point to gcc5?
<andyrock> by defaul
<andyrock> default
<pitti> andyrock: yes, it already does in -proposed
<pitti> i. e. everything that gets uploaded builds with 5
 * andyrock forgot to enable proposed repo
<andyrock> thanks
<pitti> andyrock: just for avoidance of doubt: never do that on actual machines
<pitti> andyrock: at most do it temporarily in schroots or so
<andyrock> i'm doing that on the virtual machine
<andyrock> :D
<Laney> scared
<Laney> I have a big heap of renamed packages
<hikiko> hello :)
<willcooke> :D
<seb128> hey
<willcooke> hikiko wins the Meeting price
<didrocks> hey
<willcooke> *prize
<hikiko> hahaha
<willcooke> Lots of people on holiday this week
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-04
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug  4 15:30:57 2015 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-04 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, attente, desrt (out),  dgadomski, didrocks, fjkong (might be packing), happyaron (out), hikiko, laney, larsu (out), qengho (out), seb128, sweet5hark (out), themuso (out), tkamppeter (out), trevino(out), robert_ancell (out)
<Laney> yo
<dgadomski> o/
<hikiko> wow, really lots of people
<ltsampros> hi hikiko :P
<didrocks> a lot of people… out! that's not representative of the desktop team :p
<hikiko> hello ltsampros :p
<willcooke> Probably unfair to ask andyrock to start :)
 * didrocks was waiting eagerly to andyrock though
<Laney> hey
<attente> hi hi
<Laney> willcooke: you should explain why the list is different :)
<willcooke> Different to??
<didrocks> last week :p
<willcooke> ohhh
<didrocks> like "moar people"
<didrocks> Laney: good call btw ;)
<willcooke> Ok, then before we start
<willcooke> Welcome to three new members of the Desktop Team!  A big round of applause please for andyrock, hikiko and Trevinho
<didrocks> welcome guys!
<ogra_> willcooke, growing a desktop empire, eh ? :)
<hikiko> thank you! nice to meet you :)
<Laney> \o/
<willcooke> ogra_, :D
<willcooke> Lets kick off then, I'll skip andyrock and we can come back to him at the end
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-04 | Current topic: attente
<attente> short week due to holiday yesterday
<attente> getting up to speed with xmir, ended up doing a clean install to get u8 working again
<attente> debugging gtk under xmir, found a workaround to get gtk apps running under xmir
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks attente - good news for the work around, thanks
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-04 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hi, my week was mainly about:
<dgadomski> *looks like the commit suggested by upstream solves bug #1464645, tests look promising. I will prepare a debdiff for SRU with it.
<ubot5> bug 1464645 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "Samba shares over gvfs do not respect ACL rules" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1464645
<dgadomski> *send patch for bug #1473458 (retrying dbus call if the error was DBUS_GERROR_LIMITS_EXCEEDED), waiting for their feedback
<ubot5> bug 1473458 in NetworkManager "NM not listing all configured connections" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1473458
<dgadomski> *set up environment and successfully reproduced bug #1124250, working towards a fix, currently it's mainly affecting precise with trusty kernel
<ubot5> bug 1124250 in linux (Ubuntu Utopic) "Partially incorrect uid mapping with nfs4/idmapd/ldap-auth" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1124250
<dgadomski> EOF
<willcooke> Thanks dgadomski
<dgadomski> thanks
<willcooke> dgadomski, we now have some excellent U7 and Compiz skillz with hikiko, Trevinho and andyrock - so be sure to let us know if you need any help there
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-04 | Current topic: didrocks
<dgadomski> good to know, thank you willcooke
<didrocks> hey
<didrocks> Ubuntu Make:
<didrocks> - finished reviewing and last issues squashing on Firefox Dev Language support. Excellent work from our new contributor!
<didrocks> - another new contributor (rewriting part of the readme) review + merge
<didrocks> - those 2 were released today in 0.9.2! (blog post on planet ubuntu + g+ + tweet)
<didrocks> - updated Ubuntu Make wiki page to be more current
<didrocks> - other review on intel SDK support
<didrocks> - bug triaging
<didrocks> Developer experience:
<didrocks> - experienced and continued working on the season 1 example app (design/page navigation/bottom edge/settings storage/u1db reload/filtering-sorting). Fought on some aspects of it and tried to create best practices
<didrocks> - opened and communicated to the Ubuntu SDK team multiple issues (around u1db/model, bottom edge, some layouting)
<didrocks> - talked and gave and give advices to the SDK team on installing multiple frameworks support
<didrocks> - searched and ordered dev advocacy devices
<didrocks> EOF
<willcooke> thanks didrocks - very cool to see new community contributors - thanks for making them welcome
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-04 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong> 1 testing sogou Im shuangpin color of tips string
<FJKong> 2 update scope of pinyin searching
<FJKong> 3 update converting from Chinese to pinyin
<FJKong> 4 fix suspended account with help of #is
<FJKong> eof
<willcooke> Glad you got your account sorted out.  Hope you have a great time in Europe
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-04 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> off today
<willcooke> I'll come back to hikiko at the end
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-04 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> hello
<Laney> • Upload e-d-s 3.16
<Laney> • Review/merge/upload new patch from abeato to gst-bad
<Laney> • Cherry-pick glib patch to fix crash in GOptionContext; upload to Debian; sync
<Laney> • python3.5 fixes
<Laney> ∘ Fix ipython testsuite; fwd to Debian
<Laney> ∘ Fix pyside
<Laney> • Fix telepathy-qt5 FTBFS with new gstreamer (its fault - using broken rules); fwd upstream
<Laney> • Hopefully fix graphical glitches in VMs using the qxl driver by cherry-picking some stuff from Fedora
<Laney> • Help out with gcc5 transition - got a big heap of packages to upload
<Laney> • DMB: meeting, try to make some policy clear
<Laney> • Try libinput X driver
<Laney> • Help with A2 release by pressing buttons, pulling levers & prodding folk
<Laney> • Review/give feedback on u-s-d branch from tseliot to fix issues where touchscreens don't work sometimes
<Laney> • Off Thursday and Friday
<Laney> ⚙
<seb128> Laney, how did the keyboard change go btw?
<Laney> seems to have fixed it
<willcooke> Thanks Laney, and special thanks for the A2 work
<seb128> great
<Laney> I didn't believe it would
<Laney> so yes that is good :P
<Laney> HOWEVER
<Laney> now there's a rattling noise inside the laptop
<Laney> seems he dropped a screw or something
<willcooke> maybe a snake
<seb128> urg
<willcooke> be careful
<willcooke> try putting a live mouse inside and see if the noise stops
<Laney> HSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-04 | Current topic: seb128
<Laney> wait, who typed that?
<willcooke> LOL
<seb128> 4 works day only (vac on friday)
<seb128> • worked on the gcc5 transition (renamed some 25 libraries)
<seb128> • spent near from a day fighting with device issues (trying to get a working imei back)
<seb128> • SRUed libtimezonemap/u-c-c location fix to vivid
<seb128> • discussed bluez5 with the new bluetooth guy in the touch team (nice to get somebody working on the bluetooth stack!)
<seb128> </week>
<Laney> new bluetooth guy?
<seb128> (lot of bugs triage as well)
<seb128> Laney, yeah, the phone guys have a bluetooth maintainer
<Laney> nice
<Laney> who?
<Laney> is that 'stop pinging cyphermox'? :P
<didrocks> nice, so the touch side for bluez will happen it seems!
<seb128> morphis on IRC
<cyphermox> moo>
<willcooke> excellent, thanks seb128
<seb128> Laney, he submitted https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/ubuntu-system-settings/bt-always-do-async-calls/+merge/266201 and started triaging some bugs
<seb128> yw!
<willcooke> #topic sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-04 | Current topic: sweet5hark
<willcooke> LO & Doc Foundation  meetings
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-04 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Continued working out possible ways to integrate accessibility profiles into Ubuntu a little more tightly.
<willcooke> * More upstream text to speech related activities.
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-04 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<willcooke> Bugs and house hunting
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-04 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - Fix red and blue channels being swapped on XMir on Nexus 4
<willcooke> - Update depends in packages to stop using transitional package names
<willcooke> - Update USB ID database in wily
<willcooke> oki, doesn't look like andyrock is about, and Trevinho is on holiday, so....
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-04 | Current topic: hikiko
<hikiko> Installed wily, worked on a small fix in the 3d windows compiz plugin pointed out by bregma (almost done), started working on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1480863 I found while I am fixing the ezoom plugin to scale also the unity components (atm it only zooms at the compiz windows/components) - this bug needs more work, I didn't find a fix yet EOF :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1480863 in Compiz "a menu appears on the panel when we are in spread mode" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> awesome, thanks hikiko
<willcooke> #topic willcooke
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-04 | Current topic: willcooke
<willcooke> This week I have mostly been getting some thoughts together on 16.04
<willcooke> So as we know (I hope) 16.04 Desktop will be a deb based Unity 7 LTS
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> Our team need to make this the best release ever, so lots of focus on quality, maintainability and hopefully finding time to add some new features
<willcooke> One of the first jobs will be to get a list of bugs we want fixed
<seb128> +1
<willcooke> In U7, Compiz, and elsewhere in the platform
<seb128> that's not only for unity
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> I noticed some on the way while triaging other components, unsure how to tag/mark them
<Laney> rls-w-incoming
<Laney> although that report is broken atm
<willcooke> I was using 16.04-hit-list, but Laney pointed me at that ^^
<Laney> I pinged bdmurray about it
<seb128> those are the ones the release team care about though
<willcooke> should we not use X incoming?
<seb128> not our own wishlist
<seb128> no?
<Laney> they don't use it
<Laney> and it has a report working already
<Laney> so might as well imho
<seb128> k
<didrocks> as long they the release team don't consider them blockers as in the past, it's fine
<Laney> don't know if X is working atm
<willcooke> It gives us a convenient incoming queue, which we can then triage and move to another "will work on queue"
<Laney> we could either get that set up or use W and try to fix some for 15.10 then move the rest later
<willcooke> it should be easy enough to move them over once it's open
<willcooke> Laney, +1
<seb128> +1 as well
<willcooke> I would also like to ask community members to help us organise that list, suggest things which should be worked on, work on code, etc
<willcooke> So I'm trying to find a good mechanism to do that
<willcooke> G+ polls - urgh
<willcooke> Some Wordpress plugin for voting - urgh
<Laney> hmm
<willcooke> I wonder if LP can help us with that?
<Laney> if you like triaging queues then just say anyone can use the tag
<willcooke> and also, we don't just want a big free for all, so it will take some managing
<seb128> we can use tag + maybe serie nomination as a way to acl control those?
<willcooke> the tag works for me.  And if it turns out we get a bazillion bugs, then we'll have to work out something else
<Laney> otherwise... you can set up a project on LP and get people to 'also affects' bugs to that
<Laney> I think that the workflow is that you nominate to the series to 'accept' the bug
<didrocks> I wonder if the tools that I built some years ago and design used may be useful
<didrocks> with a master task
<Laney> then it goes -incoming -> rls-w-bugs
<Laney> there was an email from slangasek I think to an internal list a couple of years ago
<Laney> but I couldn't find it the other day
<seb128> about those tags?
<willcooke> ok, I'll have a play with the options in LP and see which is easiest
<willcooke> if you guys can try it out as well and let me know what you think we can reach an agreement
<didrocks> I'm happy to present the system I put in place for design (and the unity team) at the time if needed
<Laney> yeah
<didrocks> (they are still using it 4 years later and I maintain the backend from time to time, so it should work… :p)
<willcooke> and then we can publicise the plans on mailing list, G+, FB I guess
<willcooke> thanks didrocks, let's look at that in our 1:1 this week
<didrocks> sure
<willcooke> and if seb128, Laney  anyone - you want to see it as well, I'll comment here and you can join the HO
<seb128> Laney, "Bug tracking for 12.10" on the platform list on june 2012
<seb128> ubuntu-platform@
<seb128> linked to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-q-release-bug-list-workflows
<Laney> looks like I lost the archive of that list
<seb128> I can fwd that email to you if you want
<seb128> but the blueprint should summarize it
<seb128> fwded in any case
<willcooke> seb128, can I get a copy too?
<seb128> willcooke, done
<willcooke> thx
<willcooke> let's continue this discussion over the next week or so
<willcooke> and move to wrap the meeting
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-04 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Any other business?
<willcooke> Generally, people are on holidays, conferences for the next couple of weeks
<willcooke> AOB - going once....
<willcooke> twice
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug  4 16:03:59 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-08-04-15.30.moin.txt
<didrocks> thanks guys
<willcooke> Thanks all!
<willcooke> hikiko, that's pretty much the format we follow.  Sometimes we get done in 15 mins, sometimes we have more to talk about
<willcooke> hikiko, andyrock Trevinho - I would also urge you guys to have U7/Compiz related conversations in this channel
<seb128> thanks
<willcooke> I think -unity is probably your traditional home, but since we're one team now it would be nice to keep everything here
<hikiko> thanks willcooke :)
<hikiko> so far we used unity-maintenance but we ll discuss topics here as well
<willcooke> thanks hikiko
<willcooke> For those of you who missed it:  Roadmap Q&A Hang out on air:  http://ubuntuonair.com/
<seb128> willcooke, oh yeah, forgot about that one, I wanted to put it in background, thanks
<willcooke> g'night all
<andyrock> sorry guys
<andyrock> btw i'm trying to build the gcc5 branches i did for compiz/unity on a wily VM
<andyrock> just to check that we don't need to rebuild all the stack
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-08-05
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks!
<didrocks> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: quite well, thanks! cursing at my n00b understanding of cmake/C++ etc.
<didrocks> pitti: could have been worse, like qmake :)
<pitti> didrocks: I'm sure I'll hit that too :)
<didrocks> the later, the best! :)
<didrocks> the better*
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> re didrocks
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> pitti, salut, comment ça va aujourd'hui ?
<pitti> seb128: je vais bien, merci ! et toi ?
<seb128> pitti, je vais bien aussi, merci ;-)
<pitti> seb128: having fun with fixing FTBFS of C++ packages ;)
<seb128> just spent a day to unscrew a phone
<seb128> which was frustrating
<seb128> I had nuke the imei, needed to install specific images and tools
<seb128> it's no fun to figure out all the tools and find specific roms
<pitti> urgh
<pitti> I once completely screwed up my Xperia
<pitti> I had to install windows and some recovery windows program that reset the entire thing including the bootloader with some magic
<pitti> not fun
<pitti> seb128: i. e. you even broke the bootloader?
<pitti> I wouldn't know how to access such a thing without fastboot
<seb128> yes
<seb128> the phone looked very bricked
<seb128> like screen would never turn on
<seb128> and it would not vibrate
<seb128> but apparently it still reacts to usb plug and power button press
<seb128> because some tools react when the device is plugged or button pressed
<seb128> even if the device doesn't show any sign
<seb128> anyway I got it fixed
<pitti> great
<seb128> but it took me a while to get the details right
<seb128> imei is also annoying to put back
<seb128> you can do it from the engineering mode on android
<seb128> but that way it's not persistent
<seb128> I put ubuntu back on the device and had no imei again
<darkxst> hey seb128 pitti didrocks
<seb128> had to reput android and find other tools
<seb128> oh well, it's done now
<pitti> hey darkxst, how are you?
<seb128> I can go back to do work ;-)
<seb128> hey darkxst
<didrocks> good evening darkxst
<darkxst> pitti, I'm good, enjoying a very dry winter, although its wet today
<darkxst> seb128, the pkg-config checks for keybindings in compiz are not even used, so I just removed them
<darkxst> bug 1481541
<ubot5> bug 1481541 in compiz (Ubuntu) "avoid build-dep on gnome-control-center-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1481541
<willcooke> morning all
<darkxst> hey willcooke
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<willcooke> People who know about Gnome:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2015-August/015651.html
<willcooke> That seems like a pretty good idea ^^
<willcooke> Is it an easy job?
<seb128> darkxst, great
<seb128> willcooke, hey
<seb128> willcooke, bug #246185
<ubot5> bug 246185 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) ""Unlock Private Key" dialog mysteriously refers to "an application"" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246185
<seb128> good old 6 digits bug ;-)
<Laney> yo yo
<didrocks> hey Laney
<seb128> hey Laney
<pitti> bonjour Laney
<darkxst> hey Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks and seb128 and pitti and darkxst!
<Laney> what's up?
<didrocks> debubububuggging :)
 * Laney checks http://pad.ubuntu.com/gcc-5-transition for overnight news
<pitti> Laney: working full steam on FTBFS stuff
 * Laney gets a mail from _rene_ about Debconf and remembers to buy $train_ticket
<pitti> Laney: can all your "test builds" be removed now?
<pitti> or any FTBFS there?
<willcooke> seb128, hrm.  Seems to be that working out which application is requesting the unlock is "hard".  I still think there is value in at least trying.  I might add it to my wish list.  What do you think?
<Laney> pitti: the "Successful" bunch at the end are all uploaded
<Laney> along with the unsuccessful ones because I forgot to remove those .changes files :-/
<pitti> Laney: I mean, we can just mass-delete this, or are there some FTBFSes which we need to move into that sectin?
<seb128> willcooke, feel free to do, my experience says that if an annoying bug didn't get fixed in 8 years there is usually a reason ;-)
<Laney> you can remove it
<Laney> I'm going to check https://launchpad.net/~laney/+uploaded-packages in a minute after buying a train ticket and adding darkxst to ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> willcooke, ^ what Laney said btw
<willcooke> seb128, Laney - thank you!
<Laney> thanks for what? :)
<willcooke> Laney, I was trying to work out how to add darkxst - but I was struggling with permissions.  And now I don't have to try!
<Laney> oh right, yeah, this is the Ubuntu team not the Canonical one
<willcooke> that reminds me, I really should do something about Ubuntu membership
<seb128> yeah, you should!
<Laney> then you get the cool IRC cloak
<willcooke> :)
 * Laney eyes the 12 hour return train
<Laney> nice overnight stay in Derby anyone?
<willcooke> urgh
<willcooke> They should pay you
<Laney> hah
<Laney> too right
<didrocks> Laney: to go to debconf?
<Laney> ye
<Laney> there is actually a train from st pancras at 22:00
<Laney> flight gets in at 20:20
<Laney> seems tight
<Laney> or get to derby then catch the bus
<Laney> meh
 * Laney books
<seb128> tiheum, hey, nice to see all those icons fixes, do you know when you plan to do a landing?
<tiheum> seb128: Hi, I have still a few updates to do this week (we're in a bug sprint). But we could create a silo next week so the landing might be quite soon.
<seb128> tiheum, ok, great, can you ping me when you get a silo so I can test code changes to use the new icons?
<tiheum> seb128, sure
<seb128> tiheum, thanks
<Sweet5hark> 7 minutes to go ...
<Sweet5hark> and http://www.libreoffice.org/ looking all shiny ...
<Laney> ${major_version}++ ?
<Sweet5hark> Laney: yep, LibreOffice 5.0 with some shiny new branding.
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: feel free to copy over 5.0.0 for vivid/precise/wily to the fresh ppa too now. Its officially released although the full PR will be delayed a bit for $reasons.
<Laney> happyaron: want to grab our Ubuntu delta for zinnia to Debian for debian bug #791322?
<ubot5> Debian bug 791322 in src:zinnia "zinnia: library transition may be needed when GCC 5 is the default" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/791322
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, done
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: thanks!
<chrisccoulson> maaaaaaan, it sucks not having my own internet connection
<willcooke> chrisccoulson, at the mercy of cafe wifi?
<chrisccoulson> willcooke, not quite - my Mum's wifi
<Laney> worse than cafe if PE28 internet is anything to go by :)
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> chrisccoulson: weren't you moving out to the sticks?
<darkxst> Laney, they have adsl in the sticks
<chrisccoulson> Laney, not quite the sticks - I'm right on the edge of a small market town. We have fibre here (our cabinet was upgraded a few weeks ago), but I need to wait for Openreach
<darkxst> or atleast I do!
<chrisccoulson> I'm here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bourne,_Lincolnshire
<Laney> darkxst: indeed! I think they get about 512kbps or maybe a bit more these days but it's better than dialup at least
<Laney> chrisccoulson: not far from good old p-town
<darkxst> but I am less than a km from the exchange so its good
<Laney> I remember phoning up BT as a youth to beg for DSL
<Laney> we were 3 houses too far away from the exchange by copper length
<chrisccoulson> Laney, but the people who live right next to their exchange aren't laughing now (if they're on exchange-only lines)
<chrisccoulson> I looked at a house on an EO line - it's stuck with ADSL
<Laney> oh really?
<chrisccoulson> Laney, apparently they need to install a cabinet next to the exchange and move the lines across, which is a lot more work and costs quite a bit
<willcooke> seb128, Laney - in larsu's absence a quick question... the scroll bars in the dash in 15.10 are still the original Unity ones - will that change and they will become the new OSB?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I pointed that out by then, I don't think anyone took an action item to change them
<seb128> those are a custom unity thing, so I guess it's up to our unity people to say how much work that would be
<willcooke> muhahahah
<seb128> my gut feeling is that it's going to be non trivial and maybe not the top priority/most important thing to work on
<seb128> though consistency would be good
<willcooke> yeah, I agree - but I'll ask Trevinho tomorrow when he's back (if I remember).  Seems like a valid target for 16.04 though - depending  on LOE
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> would be good to have a bug for it
<willcooke> Laney, against Unity right?
<Laney> I think nux draws those
<willcooke> thx
<seb128> lunch, bbiab
<jtaylor> I'm getting really tired with this stupid unity launcher hides behind all windows bug
<jtaylor> I seem to be able to reproduce it somewhat reliable by launching a tcltk app
<jtaylor> any hints on debugging the cause?
<Laney> probably want Trevinho, who should be around from tomorrow
 * Laney goes to collect suit from dry cleaners
<jtaylor> k, I have no clue about how to tackle gui/WM issues
<ogra_> heh, tcltk is still a thing ?
<jtaylor> unfortunately
<jtaylor> too many useful science tools are written in it
<jcastro> hey willcooke
<jcastro> willcooke: so, I set up a new gaming machine over the weekend
<jcastro> willcooke: and I'd like to formally beg for us to do a better job bringing stable nvidia drivers to the LTS
<ogra_> WHATS WRONG WITH THEM ? MY DESKTOP RUNS STEAM STUFF JUST FINE
<ogra_> EEEK
<ogra_> sorry
 * ogra_ hands out earplugs to the room
<jtaylor> wasn't nvida updated on stable just a few days ago?
<jtaylor> which is nice because it removed the need for me to patch the package for the 3.19 lts kernel :)
<ogra_> yep, i just got the updaate today
<jcastro> check the versions, those are old
<ogra_> well, the edgers PPA might have newer ones if they dont suffice for you
<ogra_> my gtk970 is definitely good enough with the shipped drivers for running borderlands2 or metro on my triple head setup at usable FPS
<ogra_> *gtx
<jcastro> I'd just like for there to be "I'm a gamer just get the latest nvidia" without needing edger PPAs.
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/nvidia
<jcastro> kind of what like this guy is doing but more official
<jcastro> ogra_: also, get shadow of mordor, it's quite excellent and will exercise your 970
<ogra_> jcastro, well, then tseliot would need to live in the future or some such :)
<ogra_> it requires some time to package and QA the new driver
<ogra_> (just to let a stereotype out: snappy will fix that ;) )
<jcastro> yea, I just don't like being so behind on the drivers with all these new games coming out.
<willcooke> right, it's not that easy - we don't maintain the Nvidia drivers, and we dont have the resources or skillsets to do that.
<willcooke> plus QA of course
<ogra_> in the bright and shiny future you will just install nvidia-gamer-kernel-latest.snap and be done ;)
<willcooke> I look forward to it!
<jcastro> yeah I get all that, it just doesn't help me today. :)
<ogra_> well, there were reasons we started snappy ;)
<ogra_> this is one of them
<tseliot> jcastro: what driver version do you need?
<jcastro> tseliot: 352.30
<ricotz> tseliot, hi, the packaging could really use some updates, also in regard for 355.x
<tseliot> I'm waiting for 352 to be approved in wily-proposed (I uploaded that on July 23 but it's still in NEW)
<ricotz> tseliot, as usual please take the tarballs from edgers
<tseliot> ricotz: yes, I have the code in my local branch but I won't upload 355 (as it's a short lived release). I can certainly push 355 to my git branch though
<ricotz> tseliot, ok, I am more talking about finally using debsrc 3.0 for driver and settings
<ricotz> tseliot, and fixing this weird kernel 3.18 patch ;)
<tseliot> ricotz: are you saying that you did the work yourself (in which case patches are welcome), or that I should be working on it?
<tseliot> and what's wrong with the patch for 3.18?
<ricotz> meaning I updated the packaging for 355 and properly tweaked the patch
<ricotz> I didn't move it to debsrc3
<tseliot> ricotz: I have some commits by NVIDIA for 355, so you might want to use those instead
<ricotz> tseliot, https://paste.debian.net/plain/289365
<tseliot> as for debsrc3, I'm already busy with a lot of other stuff, so I don't see that happening any time soon
<tseliot> right
<ricotz> (or better finding out why conftest.sh isnt working properly)
<tseliot> I will
<ricotz> there are also some obsolete files too
<ricotz> like debian/dkms.conf
<ricotz> ok
<tseliot> right
<ricotz> tseliot, feel free to push your 355 changes
<tseliot> ricotz: I will
<seb128> willcooke, "** Tags added: rls-w-incomming"
<seb128> willcooke, I guess it's a typo in this one, but mentioning it in case, the tag name has one "m" only
<seb128> I fixed this one
<willcooke> argh.  I suck.  Thanks seb128
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> pitti, that hostname bug, do you think /etc/hosts should be updated? or it's fine to have it keeping the old name?
<pitti> seb128: as long as nsswitch.conf contains myhostname, it doesn't need to be updated
<pitti> "it" == /etc/hsots
<seb128> k
<seb128> I wonder if we should resume that discussion
<seb128> or just add the recommends to u-c-c
<seb128> since it's in systemd now and doesn't need a mir
<pitti> installing libnss-myhostname auto-adds itself to nsswitch, so merely recommending it indeed ought to fix it for phone images
<Laney> didn't slangasek have a problem with libnss-myhostname?
<seb128> pitti, I was thinking desktop more than phone, I don't think we have an UI to change hostname on the phone
<seb128> Laney, he did yes, which is why I said " I wonder if we should resume that discussion"
<pitti> ah, ok
<Laney> ok, just checking
<seb128> Laney, I would just do it otherwise
<pitti> ah, I'm not aware of slangasek's concerns there
<seb128> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnss-myhostname/+bug/1162478/comments/6
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1162478 in libnss-myhostname (Ubuntu) "[FFe] [MIR] libnss-myhostname" [Undecided,Invalid]
<seb128> pitti, do you know if systemd upstream refuses to update /etc/hosts on principle or what's the issue there?
<pitti> hm, *shrug*
<pitti> well, it's keeping the same information in two different files, and /etc/hosts is rather pointless
<pitti> they (and other people too, like xnox) are trying to get rid of files in /etc/
<pitti> and /etc/hosts is one of these "unbreak my system" ones which need to be there with an exactly defined contents
<pitti> so I disagree with Steve on that
<seb128> how do you recommend moving forward?
<seb128> 1- just add the recommends and ignore Steve
<seb128> 2- try to have that discussion again, maybe on ubuntu-devel@
<seb128> 3- disable hostname change in u-c-c
<seb128> ?
<seb128> having the rename available but buggy is worth than not having it
<darkxst> seb128, yes, that also affects us, in fact we probably filed the original MIR
<seb128> darkxst, well, systemd is in main so as far as your are concerned you can add that recommends and be done with it
<darkxst> having the discussion before feature freeze again could help
<seb128> Steve wrote on that bugs that flavor decide for themselve
<darkxst> but it wasn't back then?
<seb128> back then nss-myhostname was a standalone thing
<seb128> and MIR was rejected
<seb128> now it's in systemd
<seb128> so it's in main
<seb128> darkxst, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnss-myhostname/+bug/1162478/comments/8
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1162478 in libnss-myhostname (Ubuntu) "[FFe] [MIR] libnss-myhostname" [Undecided,Invalid]
<pitti> I do agree that if we adopt it, we shouldn't bring it in by way of gnome-control-center, but install it by default and stop creating /etc/hosts
<seb128> pitti, is that a discussion you are wanting to start maybe?
<pitti> not particularly :) but I can bring it up in my 1&1 with Steve to keep it with low noise for now
<seb128> that would be nice
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<darkxst> seb128, that would be thoughts for another day, I'm barely awake as it is
 * darkxst goes bed!
<seb128> darkxst, night
<willcooke> cya darkxst
<seb128> Trevinho, ChrisTownsend, the fix for bug #1405349 seems to not work for me, I still get the issue on wily
<ubot5> bug 1405349 in unity (Ubuntu Trusty) "switching to activated guest session causes screen blank" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1405349
<seb128> does it work for you?
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: I'll try it out.  I know it worked correctly when I reviewed that MP.
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: The test case in https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/screensaver-monitors-vt-changes/+merge/259534 works for me.
<seb128> oh, maybe the indicator does something more
<seb128> I use indicator-session to go from guest to user to guest
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Yeah, you're right.  If I actually followed the directions in the bug instead of the test case in the MP, I would have caught that.
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: It did fix the test case though:P
<jhodapp> Laney, ping
<Laney> jhodapp: hiya, best to ask directly ;)
<jhodapp> Laney, well wanted to make sure you were still around before I asked
<Laney> I'd have responded later on, but anyway
<Laney> here we are!
<jhodapp> Laney, anyway, we need to go up to gstreamer 1.5.2 for vivid+overlay, are you able to push the needed source packages into silo 21 easily?
<Laney> are you sure?
<jhodapp> Laney, yes because I'm trying to bring vivid+overlay up to where wily is at in terms of media-hub and such
<Laney> 1.5.x releases aren't stable
<Laney> you might want to wait for 1.6 no?
<jhodapp> Laney, hmm, the only thing is it appears to fix a critical bug in the background playlist support, which is what I'm trying to land in silo 21
<jhodapp> Laney, if it's easy for you to push into the silo, can we try it? If it doesn't pass QA, then I can sync media-hub up to the point of needing 1.5.2
<Laney> I'm sure it will basically work but I don't know if other bugs are lurking
<Laney> anyway, more to the point - I'm finishing shortly and then I'm away for two days so I can't help you this week I'm afraid
<jhodapp> Laney, right, it will need a very thorough QA of course, but I was already needing that for my landing
<Laney> maybe try seb128 ?
<Laney> You'll want a plan to go to 1.6.0 without having to wade through bureaucracy :)
<jhodapp> Laney, I'm trying to get this done in the next few hours, so can you list quickly what I'd need to generate a source package of for my silo that you normally do?
<seb128> Laney, jhodapp, sorry in an hangout, can't really read whole backlog, can you give some context?
<Laney> jhodapp: I'd just bump the versions to add "~overlay1" (or whatver the standard suffix is), do a test build with sbuild and then upload to the PPA if that passes
<Laney> seb128: gstreamer stack to an overlay silo
<seb128> k
<seb128> I can help with that if you want
<seb128> it just needs to be uploaded in a silo ppa I guess
<jhodapp> seb128, oh great, that'd be awesome
<jhodapp> yes, silo 21
<seb128> oh
<seb128> next few hours
<seb128> no, sorry
<jhodapp> :)
<seb128> I'm in an hangout and having people for dinner
<seb128> need to wrap up and go just after that call
<jhodapp> alright
<Laney> if you're brave or don't care
<Laney> then just bump the versions and upload without test building
<jhodapp> Laney, what's the source that I need...don't know where gstreamer lives
<jhodapp> for ubuntu packaging
<seb128> just take the wily packages, dch -i, append ~vivid1 change target to vivid and debuild -S -sa/dput
<jhodapp> seb128, alright thanks
<Laney> yep
<jhodapp> awesome, thanks for the quick help guys
<Laney> gstreamer1.0 gst-plugins-{good,bad,ugly,base}1.0 gst-libav1.0
<Laney> think that's all
<jhodapp> awesome
<Laney> dunno if ugly is on the image even
<jhodapp> not by default
<Laney> then leave it
<Laney> wait, not for amr?
<jhodapp> Laney, how about the gst-hybris package?
<Laney> that comes from bad
<jhodapp> ok
<jhodapp> Laney, I'll double check, but at least that list is comprehensive enough for me to look
<Noskcaj> can glibmm2.4 and libgtksourceviewmm be updated to the current upstream unstable release? Both include c++11 patching
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-08-06
<doko> Noskcaj, the problem is that this will force the old gnome mm 2.4 stack to c++11 as well
<doko> and afaics there are no updates
<doko> please ask robert_ancell about it
<sarnold> doko: does that mean there's some set of packages that we shouldn't ever rebuild?
<doko> ?
<sarnold> doko: is the problem with Noskcaj's suggestion updating the old gnome mm stack, or is it that they've included some c++11 patches?
<doko> see the packages I updated to build with c++11. feel free to investigate these, and that any depending packages can be built in c++11 mode. even the unmaintained ones
<doko> libxml++2.6, libffado, I think there were others too
<robert_ancell> doko, Noskcaj, I'm removing the C++ patches now that I've reverted the glibmm change
<robert_ancell> doko, or is it desirable to have things building with C++11?
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<hikiko> hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey hikiko, how are you?
<hikiko> good :) you?
<didrocks> I'm great, thanks!
<ricotz> Laney, hi, regarding https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/0ad/0.0.18-1build2 -- http://trac.wildfiregames.com/changeset/16673/ -- https://paste.debian.net/plain/289634
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> re seb128
 * TheMuso waves to Europe. :)
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> re didrocks
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> evening TheMuso
<didrocks> hey willcooke, TheMuso
<seb128> that gcc transition keeps people and builders busy it seems :-)
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> totally didn't come on just to check on a build failure
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<hikiko> hello willcooke Laney seb128 etc :)p
<Laney> good, I'm actually on vac today ;-)
<willcooke> hey hikiko Laney
<Laney> hey hey
<seb128> Laney, oh, you are?
<seb128> Laney, enjoy!
<seb128> Laney, any fancy plans?
<seb128> hey hikiko
<Laney> seb128: friend's wedding
<Laney> got the suit cleaned and everything
<seb128> Laney, have fun!
<Laney> should be nice
<Laney> apparently there's a "surprise" later on
<Laney> so I am excited to know what that turns out to be
<didrocks> enjoy Laney :)
 * didrocks goes for running NOW, later, it's going to be 39°C
<didrocks> I'm not that crazy to run at that temperature :p
<willcooke> :/
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy!
<seb128> haskell rebuilds are ridiculous, I wonder how many days cjwatson is spending every cycle on those
<Laney> I bet he's scripted it
<darkxst> hey all
<Laney> got to go, does anyone want to review/upload https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/libcolumbus/g++5/+merge/267159 ?
<Laney> you get to try the new train system!
<Laney> ricotz: sorry didn't get to look, maybe put it on http://pad.ubuntu.com/gcc-5-transition
<Laney> ttyl!
<seb128> Laney, libcolumbus I can do
<willcooke> g'night TheMuso
<willcooke> oh. also... Howdy Trevinho, if you're back from hols
<seb128> Trevinho, hey
<seb128> had good holidays? ;-)
 * willcooke thinks he's asleep still 
<willcooke> he = Trevinho
<willcooke> :D
<hikiko> haha I think he is still on holidays :)
<seb128> Laney, libcolumbus isn't happy because the vcs/your merge doesn't include the changelog entries from the direct archive uploads
<seb128> Laney, can you include those?
<seb128> darkxst, hum, you upload bluez to the transition ppa today?
<seb128> darkxst, what did you change compared to the version that was there?
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/213725089/bluez_5.23-1ubuntu1~mtrudel1_5.23-2ubuntu1~ppa1.diff.gz
<seb128> k, little it seems ;-)
<darkxst> seb128, just merged the last debian version
<seb128> thanks
<darkxst> and merged gnome-bluetooth
<seb128> great
<seb128> thanks for working on those
<darkxst> I'll see if Noskcaj can fill the gaps with the other updates
<darkxst> seb128, gnome-user-share has drop its prefs UI in favour of g-c-c sharing panel
<darkxst> can you take a look at that sharing panel and see if the UI is ok for you guys
<darkxst> could probably just merge that (and the sharing plugin in g-s-d) into the u- variants
<seb128> darkxst, is there any other update needed before landing bluez5?
<seb128> like gnome-user-share?
<seb128> or can that come later?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, What specifics do you want me to do? There's a few r-deps that probably should be RMed
<Noskcaj> seb128, user-share is after AFAIK
<seb128> sharing is https://blogs.gnome.org/thos/files/2013/04/Sharing-Settings.png
<seb128> right?
<seb128> that's not bluetooth only and probably not ok for us
<darkxst> seb128, yes, personal-file-sharing is gnome-user-share also
<darkxst> oddly I have never seen the remote access one
<Laney> seb128: they're all no-change rebuilds so I would get the train to ignore them
<Laney> otherwise can do later
<seb128> Laney, can it do that?
<Laney> some force option
<seb128> I don't see any on https://ci-train.ubuntu.com//job/ubuntu-landing-015-1-build/build that seems to fit
<seb128> force_rebuild?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, look over and update the remaining rdeps as need
<seb128> right, that seems to fit indeed
<Laney> think so, double check with sil2100 maybe
<Laney> right, I know what bus ticket to get
<Laney> SUIT TIME! BYE!
<didrocks> see you Laney :)
 * didrocks couldn't go running, even staying inside is too hot
<seb128> Laney, have fun!
<seb128> didrocks, go swimming ;-)
<darkxst> seb128, reverting the user-share UI should work also, so long as there are no changes to the settings
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I should…
<seb128> darkxst, why do we need to update gnome-user-share?
<darkxst> seb128, bluez5
<seb128> darkxst, that was not in the ppa, was it overlooked previous cycle?
<seb128> not on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-v-bluez5 either
<Noskcaj> seb128, It's been held back since 3.8 because if was waiting on gnome-bluetooth and bluez5
<seb128> k, I guess I'm not asking clearly
<seb128> what happens if we land bluez5 and don't touch gnome-user-share?
<seb128> does something stop working?
<darkxst> seb128, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-user-share/commit/?id=8ac9a4d917bd55f869bba86420ecc5938693905a
<darkxst> but I don't know the reverse question, i.e. will it still work without modification
<darkxst> and actually user-share seems to be dying anyway, bluetooth stuff has moved into gnome-bluetooth for 3.17
<darkxst> all that seems to be left there is the webdav shares
<seb128> k
<seb128> anyway, the commit you linked apply mostly fine to our g-u-s version
<seb128> so we can deal with the update question later
<darkxst> seb128, ok
<Noskcaj> Are we safe to RM bluez-btsco and grml-btnet? dead upstream, ubuntu only, need porting, not seeded, no r-deps
 * Trevinho is back (since some hours, actually, but under the pile of unread emails...
<darkxst> Noskcaj, didn't you just answer your own question? though generally they can just get demoted to -proposed
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I have no powers, and wanted to check
<darkxst> Noskcaj, obscure packages in universe, that haven't seen upstream releases in close to 10 years, you don't need powers for that, you just ask for them to be dealt with
<Noskcaj> ok
<seb128> didrocks, the livecdroot/ubuntu-touch packages in the transition ppa were for desktop-next/snappy not bluetooth right?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, those 2 packages were uploaded there for the snappyfication :)
<seb128> k, thanks
<Noskcaj> looks like altos will need an unrelated build failure to be fixed for bluez migration to happen
<darkxst> Noskcaj, maybe its caught up in the gcc5 transition?
<Noskcaj> Might be, i'm not going to have the time to chase up the cause for a while though. I'm busy with irl stuff till next weekend, so i'll just keep going throw the r-deps looking for where we have issues
<darkxst> Noskcaj, thats fine, just add comments to the blueprint, about what you find then
<willcooke> hrm - can someone with a virgin 15.10 install try ctrl-alt-t for me?
<willcooke> it's not working on my test machine
<Trevinho> willcooke: mh, I've not that virgin, however, in terms of key grabbing that's the same of doing Alt+F in terminal (or any other gtk app), so if that's not working either it'compiz, otherwise it's unity-settings-daemon
<Trevinho> willcooke: hey, btw :)
<willcooke> Trevinho, hey!! Welcome back.  Good hols?
<Trevinho> willcooke: yep, thanks... :)
<willcooke> so, in the terminal, alt is showing the menu
<willcooke> but alt-f isnt opening the file menu
<Trevinho> mh, so... It might be both that Alt+F isn't grabbed or, that unity calls the proper method, but something changed...
<willcooke> alt-tab works, alt-f4 works etc
<willcooke> super opens the dash
<willcooke> I'll open a bug...
<Trevinho> well, it's a different way to handle keys in that scenario, since unity registers a org.gnome.Shell dbus interface for registering and activating accelerators
<darkxst> Trevinho, and that is just wrong, Unity should not be stealing shell interfaces!
<Trevinho> darkxst: since unity is the only shell in that scenario it's not wrong, we're just implementing a shell API that gnome apps need
<darkxst> Trevinho, but it confuses the gnome code, and we have had to work around that numerous times
<darkxst> now that the keygrabbers are split out into mutter and u-s-d, is it really required to steal it?
<darkxst> gnome-screensaver may still use it, but is ubuntu even still using that?
<willcooke> I've logged the bug against Unity, is that the right place?
<darkxst> willcooke, keygrabber is in u-s-d as far as I remember, but unity steals the dbus interface
<willcooke> thx, I've added u-s-d as an also-affects
<pitti> seb128: do you happen to know how to call gst-install (from sessioninstaller) with something meaningful?
<pitti> I naïvely tried "./gst-install  audio/mpeg", but that's not searching/finding anything
<seb128> pitti, gst-install "gstreamer|0.10|totem|Advanced Streaming Format (ASF) demuxer|decoder-video/x-ms-asf"
<seb128> pitti, but your command works for me
<seb128> I get a dialog with a bouncing bar
<pitti> seb128: yes, but it doesn't actually list any results
<pitti> seb128: ah, now the bouncing bar shows a name and I get a result; merci !
<seb128> pitti, yw!
<pitti> seb128: (want to port sessioninstaller to py3 on Sunday, preparing :) )
<seb128> what did you change?
<seb128> ah ok
 * didrocks goes back to appart, bbiab
<Sweet5hark> *grumble* gcc5 *grumble*
<pitti> Sweet5hark: +1
<pitti> this is utter sheer madness
<ogra_> lets just roll back
<pitti> for every transition you start you get at least three FTBFS, two .symbols changes, and two more transitions
 * Sweet5hark 's vacation will start in 2 days. If I havent fixed LibreOffice by then, ....
<Sweet5hark> ... I will leave it to you guys. trololo&YOLO
<Sweet5hark> libreoffice 4.4 building on gcc5 *fingerscrossed*
<Sweet5hark> (next up: libreofice 5.0, but I think I will only do that in the ppa and bump to archive after my vacation)
<Sweet5hark> ^^ seb128
<seb128> Sweet5hark, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:4.4.4~rc3-0ubuntu2 was build on gcc5 no?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, did you email the DMB btw?
<seb128> or better to do that after vac?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: I assume that build was on gcc5 -- but lots of deps (e.g. cmis, cppunit, etc.) were still old builds. as they are rebuild against gcc5 they again cause LibreOffice to ftbfs ....
<seb128> k
<seb128> Sweet5hark, a bit weird though
<Sweet5hark> seb128: so I assume while that build was gcc5, libreoffice is now ftbfs in proposed
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcmis/0.5.0-2ubuntu2
<seb128> that we renamed a day before the libreoffice upload
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cppunit/1.13.2-2.1
<seb128> was also before
<seb128> k
<seb128> well if you have a fixed version feel free to ping me for sponsoring ;-)
<Sweet5hark> but not sure, I havent looked at that build, was just nagged by doko about libreoffice being ftbfs ...
<seb128> ok, so there is probably an issue
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yeah, as written above: lets just fix the ftbfs on 4.4 (and I'll use internal copies there liberally as we will bump libreoffice to 5.0 soonish then anyway).
<seb128> k
<Sweet5hark> i will try to get libreoffice 5.0 against gcc 5.0 all nice in the ppa, but bumping that to the archive on the last day before vacation would be madness.
<seb128> yeah
<Sweet5hark> and DMB -- yeah, lets punt that for later too, sorry.
<seb128> nw
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, hi, I am sorry, but you are quite irritating :\
<ricotz> I pointed you already to both, 4.4.5 and 5.0.0, builds against gcc5
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-08-07
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey seb128
<willcooke> o/
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke
<didrocks> ok, really trying to run today before it gets to the awaited 40°
<seb128> didrocks, have fun!
<didrocks> thx!
<Sweet5hark> Oh, its casual Friday!
 * Sweet5hark gulps down three or four pills of trollin for this.
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, :)
<darkxst> looks more like silent friday to me!
<darkxst> everyone on holidays or something?
<didrocks> mostly, at least half of the team I guess :)
<willcooke> shhh, I was sleeping
 * didrocks puts back the umbrella at willcooke
<darkxst> did larsu ever finish his u-c-c bluez5 port?
<didrocks> IIRC, it was fully done yeah (with a GNOME UI though)
<didrocks> I asked him multiple times to get it to me so that I can sponsor in the ppa
<didrocks> but never got anything
<didrocks> I think now that the decision is taken to break touch until they fix it, we'll ask him once he's back
<darkxst> didrocks, yeh, kinda needed for the transition
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> especially for $anybody to test
<darkxst> didrocks, hack into laptop and steal code ;)
<didrocks> I have enough to do on my plate to ask for more :)
<darkxst> I had a steak on my plate, its gone now though!
<didrocks> ahah
<darkxst> didrocks, there are advantages of being in the country, I'm 10 mins drive from the abattoir, who have a shop selling meat at wholesale prices
<didrocks> heh, all things that my wife would hate (she doesn't really like eating meat, so we just get as few as possible :p)
<darkxst> didrocks, I got rid of my wife /technically fiance 2 years ago, so its my call ;)
<didrocks> heh
<greyback_> didrocks: hey, have you any knowledge of the displays applet in the gnome-system-settings thing? Would you know where the state set by that is actually saved (e.g. say you plug monitor into your laptop, and configure it with particular resolution, is that info saved anywhere?
<greyback_> or is xrandr the clever one
<darkxst> greyback_, there is a monitors.xml file
<greyback_> darkxst: aha, there it is, thank you!
<didrocks> yeah, it's in .config/monitors.xml (no gsettings machinery for this)
<didrocks> we didn't for it for unity-system-settings, so same file
<greyback_> didrocks: any opinion if that good enough, or do you think a gsettings approach would be better?
<greyback_> I'm trying to understand the current approach, so we can plan for unity8
<didrocks> greyback_: well, multiple 3rd party things are reading .config/monitors.xml, so a compatibility layer at least is needed
<darkxst> its pretty hard to stuff all that info into gsettings (as it stands)
<didrocks> gsettings/dconf is nice because structured (but here we have lists, that gsettings doesn't like), but it would give update notification
<greyback_> darkxst: yeah
<didrocks> and you know the state of inotify… :p
<greyback_> yep
<greyback_> hmm
<didrocks> so I would say, keep the .xml for now anyway, until we get gsettings list
<didrocks> I'm happy to talk with desrt at debconf
<greyback_> didrocks: oh please do
 * didrocks notes down :)
<darkxst> you need the .xml file for compatibility
<darkxst> any GNOME-ish DE will try and read that
 * didrocks waves good evening and good week-end!
<didrocks> see you guys :)
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: signing of for vacation soonish. anything I would still need to handover?
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, I think we're good - have a nice break
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: Im still on 5 pills of trollin. Way to start a vacation! ;)
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> happy days, an inbox very very slightly smaller than it was on Monday
<willcooke> and with that... away
<willcooke> g'night
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-08-09
<dupingping> hi, everyone.
<dupingping> unity has a issue on 12.04
<dupingping> who can help me solve this problem?
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-08
<hikiko> Hi
<TheMuso> Hey hikiko.
<hikiko> Good morning TheMuso :-)
<RAOF> Good morning TheMuso, hikiko!
<TheMuso> Hey RAOF. :)
<hikiko> Hi RAOF!
<desrt> ...and greetings
<Trevinho> Morning folks
<duflu> Hi Trevinho, folks
<Trevinho> hi duflu
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey desrt Trevinho duflu
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<duflu> Morning seb128
<duflu> If I vanish, it was the weather. Might drown or get blown away. Or both
 * desrt sits down to relax after a crazy weekend
<desrt> (by approximate calculations post-facto using google maps) i think we biked 60-70km on saturday
<duflu> That's crazy talk
<desrt> i know :(
<desrt> a lot was uphill, too
<desrt> and the craziest part: it was to celebrate the birthday of mascha's mother.... who is 61.... and kicked my ass...
 * desrt feels old
<didrocks> haha, waow, she is really in shape :-)
<didrocks> hey desrt, duflu, Trevinho, re seb128
<Trevinho> hey didrocks
<desrt> morning didrocks
<desrt> and seb, Trevinho, duflu
<desrt> did everyone else have more relaxing evenings?
<didrocks> I think it can only be more relaxing :)
 * didrocks went to some nice bouchon restaurant
<seb128> yeah, w.e was relaxing here, quite some reading/tv
 * desrt jealous
<desrt> we also went to a cool park yesterday with ~100 sculptures... some of them very permanent, others very temporary
<desrt> like, one was made out of drinking straws, even...
<desrt> and of course, very many of them were portals :D
<didrocks> I can't imagine if desrt starts one day to play to pokemon go in parallel to ingress ;)
<desrt> ....must...buy... second... phone
<desrt> pokemon has added a new gameplay aspect... the "stops" in pokemon are all taken from portals in ingress, so if you see a bunch of 12 year olds sitting around in some random location outside, all looking at their phones, you know that you probably have a chance to hack a portal
<desrt> this happens _a lot_
<desrt> one other major difference, though: every time i've encountered another ingress player, they've been standing up and walking around.  when i've encountered pokemon players, it seems that they are far more likely to be sitting in one place, doing [whatever]
<didrocks> trying to capture a pokemon
 * desrt just thought "why don't they make them run around?" and immediately realised "... uh... cars... right."
<didrocks> heh :p
<didrocks> it seems that you only capture them with luck
<didrocks> so you aim them, through a pokeball
<didrocks> and maybe they will get captured
<desrt> but this happens away from the 'stops' right?
<desrt> i thought the stops were for like buying/selling or training, etc.
<desrt> which is what i think i see all the kids sitting around doing
<RAOF> They're item dispensers that activate every ~5min.
<desrt> so this sounds like ingress, then :)
<RAOF> However, you can also attach a lure to them which makes pokemon spawn around them for 30min.
<desrt> and i guess the reason for wanting to stand in the middle of a cluster of the things is because that way you can get more stuff per 5 minutes?
<RAOF> So, optimal behaviour is either to walk around, hitting whatever stops are around you every 5 minutes and collecting whatever pokemon are around, or sitting somewhere where there are lots of stops and people attaching lures (which affect everyone, not just the person who attached the lure) to them.
<RAOF> Mainly they're playing non-optimally ;)
<desrt> lures sound like frackers :)
<desrt> i guess it's not a surprise that there should be elements in common
<didrocks> well, it's not like it wasn't the same company behind it :)
<Laney> ~/sb e
<Laney> oops
<Laney> HI!
<willcooke> hihi
<didrocks> hey can't focus correct window Laney ;)
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<Laney> that's an irssi command
<Laney> but I typed a ~ by mistake
<Laney> FAIL
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney
<seb128> had a good w.e?
<willcooke> Did some tidying up in the garden.  Can barely move this morning
<seb128> lol
<seb128> glad to be back to work then? ;-)
<Laney> oh yeah, hi fo realz
 * duflu recommends pre-or-post-gardening pilates (or yoga) to solve willcooke's woes. I know what it's like.
<Laney> we went to Manchester to go to a baptism (not of fire)
<willcooke> :) thx duflu
<Laney> the best bit was the cake shop visit prior to that
<seb128> huumm, cake :-)
<Laney> \m/
<Laney> how are you seb128?
<seb128> I'm good thanks!
<seb128> had a relaxing w.e
<seb128> trying to find my work rythme again, not quite there yet!
 * seb128 has coffee and is almost done with emails
<Laney> good old emails
<seb128> indeed
<Laney> I've got a new place to work to try out this afternoon
<Laney> EXCITING
<Laney> http://www.leftlion.co.uk/articles.cfm/title/happy-200th-birthday-bromley-house-library/id/8145
<seb128> nice
<seb128> seems worth visiting
<Sweet5hark> moin
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark, how are you? had a good w.e?
<Sweet5hark> weekend was good: Cleared out the basement (for moving soon), which sounds like no fun and mostly wasnt. But it was a lot less work than expected, so that was good. Also hunted some more pokemon.
 * Sweet5hark wonders how willcookes pokemon adventures are going.
<seb128> oh, you are moving?
<seb128> I wanted to try pokemon
<seb128> but I don't have any device compatible with it
<Sweet5hark> soonish. just another place in Hamburg.
<seb128> k
<seb128> Android sucks
<seb128> or Samsung not updating their devices
<Sweet5hark> yeah it does
<seb128> in any case I don't have a device with an android recent enough to install pokemon
 * Laney slaps flexiondotorg 
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, I've run out of balls and there are only 3 stops in my village, all of which are miles away.  I'll try and load up when I'm in London on Wednesday
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: meh, yeah. pokestops density seem to be very different in places.
 * Sweet5hark has the luck to be able to activate a pokestop from his (current) apartment ...
<willcooke> nice
<seb128> but you are still moving?! ;-)
<Sweet5hark> ... and the park 300m from here was the pokemon meeting place for all of hamburg for some time because it was a dratini source (saw 4 dratini spawned at the same time there once). but that was before the patch. the area was nerfed a bit by the patch it seems.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: I should reconsider.
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> woah
<Laney> my display isn't scaled
 * Laney squints
<Laney> u-c-c says 1×
<seb128> that sounds like not scaled indeed!
<Laney> yeah, it's not that it failed to apply it
<Laney> it forgot the config
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> anything in the u-s-d log?
<seb128> or unity one
<seb128> did you log into a different session type or had issues with one of the sessions?
<Laney> just restarted 'cos of that intel crash
<Laney> logs don't seem to have anything
<Laney> the unity one is full of firefox stuff
<Laney> I should dist-upgrade and get the systemd stuff anyway
<Laney> 413 packages can be upgraded.
<Laney> flexiondotorg: GTK is now holding up Qt and loads of stuff in proposed, so I'm going to move it in - you can catch up when you're back
<Laney> move it in -> unblock at least - there will probably be some other unexpected crap
<happyaron> getting rid of kyotocabinet from all my packages, FINALLY
<Laney> [ubuntu/yakkety] gtk+3.0 3.20.6-1ubuntu1 (Accepted)
 * Laney argh
<Trevinho> Laney: I've fixed this https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/force-quit-dialog-gtk-3.20-selectors/+merge/302049 to use css name too... Would you mind to review it? Since andyrock is in vacation, so I guess you could give your ack there.
<Laney> Trevinho: yep
<Trevinho> thanks
<Laney> do you have a deb handy?
<Laney> looks good code-wise
<Laney> although you could probably give that label a style class instead instead of using '*' ;-)
<Laney> but that doesn't actually matter
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah,. it's in the ppa https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738
<Trevinho> (which, at this point you could either publish :))
<Laney> let me try it
<Laney> how do you get a window to show the force quit thing?
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, I though about the label thing... But... Well, it's not relevant at that level
<Trevinho> killall -STOP anything-you-want-with-ui
<Laney> thx
<Trevinho> then play with it for a second... try to close it...
<Trevinho> and the msg shoul dhappen
<Trevinho> you're going to publish the silo too?
<Laney> sure
<Trevinho> taaaaa :)
 * Trevinho trying a new LTE connection at his parents home.... Not bad at allll
<Laney> Trevinho: do you have to buy a special package?
<Laney> my mobile provider blocks tethering
<Laney> :(
<Trevinho> Laney: no tethering is always allowed by italian providers (at least, the ones I tried)...
<Laney> I tried at the weekend to get on a VPN to work around this
<Laney> but the tethering interface didn't go over the vpn
<Laney> fail
<Trevinho> Laney: but I'm using another SIM card here with only data package... I've a 15Gb for 10€, but I could get a proper router some antennas and with 30€/month I would get 100gb, wich are enough for them and me visiting them :-)
<Laney> nice
<Laney> I look forward to LTE reaching rural areas over here
<Trevinho> And.. speeds are nice... With no external antennas I'm getting 20/20mb, that is not bad for a such rural area
<Laney> then I can go buy my climbing cottage in the peak district
<Trevinho> eheh, indeed
<Trevinho> if you come to italy, I've to say that the 4G network is really good also in remote areas... So if you want o climb on dolimites for example..
<Laney> bit of forest for winter heating
<Laney> some grass for chickens and vegetables
<Trevinho> a place like this seems right for you http://www.globoalpin.com/prCache/12596016414_ec84dff56b_z.jpg :-)
<Laney> haha
<Laney> in reality I'm like "where's the pub/cinema/people?"
<Trevinho> Laney: down there, just take the paraglider to get there :-)
<Laney> cable car back up
<Laney> winning
 * Trevinho vm's doesn't start unity anymore ... -_-
<xnox> paraglide back with a mini-motor.
<Trevinho> and unity-settings-daemon... and anything!
<xnox> i thought those exist these days
<Trevinho> xnox: they do
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/gedit320.png
<Laney> think there might be a bug there
<Trevinho> http://www.galatina.it/sites/default/files/styles/full/public/preview//6933_preview.jpg?itok=yOeaXdKI
<Trevinho> xnox: ^
<Trevinho> ah, wait... did systemd in session thing landed?
<Laney> yeah last week or the week before
<Trevinho> mhmhmh
<xnox> i was more thinking http://www.gorj-domino.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/deltaplan15.jpg
<Trevinho> I upgraded this last sat and... no working now
<xnox> one needs a bit of "roof" for the british drizzles
<qengho> Good morning!
<anpok> hm is there a qt-free content hub interface?
<anpok> something that could be integrated into c toolkits.. with .. less .. review friction?
<andyrock> Trevinho: since when I m on vacations?
<andyrock> XD
<Laney> andyrock: you could have had some free time off!
 * Laney is in the new city centre office
<xclaesse> is it just me, or scrolling on tabs in firefox suddently stopped working?
<xclaesse> probably since 48.0 ?
<seb128> Laney, just mentioning it in case you didn't see but libgtk2.0-0 seems to try to pull gnome-icon-theme back in main since today's landing
<seb128> xclaesse, scroll on tabs does nothing indeed, could be a feature/wanted change from upstream to remove a confusing behaviour?
<xclaesse> seb128, wondering if that's beacuse of gtk3 port
<seb128> could be, though the switch to gtk3 is not new
<xclaesse> AFAIK, only gnome-terminal still has that feature now :(
<seb128> I never scroll on tabs so I can't say if that was working in 47
<xclaesse> seb128, I'm doing it all the time and I noticed only this morning, so must be latest update. When was 48 uploaded into 16.04 ?
<seb128> on friday
<seb128> but 47 does the same for me, still had a binary on disk from a snap playground
<xclaesse> hm, ok
<xclaesse> maybe I wasn't doing it as much as I though, and it didn't bother me until now :p
<seb128> or it's a user config thing
<Laney> seb128: I thought the alternate on adwaita-icon-theme would be good enough, is it not?
<Laney> Is scrolling on tabs where yo u use the mouse wheel on the tab bar?
<Laney> because I have 46 apparently and that does nothing
<seb128> Laney, I don't know, could be a component-mismatch bug
<seb128> Laney, right
<seb128> Laney, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2016-August/003845.html was the email I saw pass by
<seb128> but yeah, the alternative depends should work so no clue...
<Laney> ya, I see it
<Laney> maybe it does have to be the first one
<Laney> not sure why debian put it second tbh
<seb128> seems wrong even for them indeed
<xclaesse> seb128, Laney: oh maybe it's my fault, Chrome does scroll on tabs, could be that firefox never did? I'm mixing stuff probably
<Laney> go boot an ancient iso and see if it works there
<Laney> and if so, have some iso bisecting fun
<xclaesse> not worth it :D
<xclaesse> I could just install one of those extensions that does it
<seb128> xclaesse, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1285812
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1285812 in Tabbed Browser "Switch tabs by scrolling with the mouse wheel in the tab bar" [Normal,Reopened]
<seb128> but yeah, just install an addon ;-)
<Laney> annoying, I didn't check if the port forwarding to my desktop is working and it seems it's not
 * Laney is on pants wifi
<didrocks> pants wifi?
<Laney> you need to level up your britishness
<ogra_> can you combine that with snaker network ?
<ogra_> *sneaker
<didrocks> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/1a/be/ad/1abead69587e2d45c8b35fad17cb866e.jpg
<Laney> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pants&defid=12188
<didrocks> I can add snakers if needed :)
<didrocks> (this was on the first google image page result)
<Laney> too american
<Laney> DENIED
<didrocks> hehe :)
<didrocks> thx for the link!
<didrocks> ah, you can even say "you are …"
<Laney> :D
<Laney> can't remember the last time I used it, think I'm going to bring it back
<Laney> it's quite school-ish
 * Laney forgot to push gtk2 apparently
<Laney> MEH
<didrocks> Laney: you should blame it on the pants wifi :)
<Laney> my pants self
<didrocks> heh
<Laney> the pants wifi is making it hard to download the source package though
<Laney> :P
<tedg> seb128: Is it allowed for a package to optionally build-dep on one of it's binary packages?
<tedg> its
<seb128> tedg, what would that mean "optionally"?
<seb128> like a suggests?
<tedg> seb128: What I did is put an "|" in for something that's likely in the archive, but not needed for boot strapping.
<tedg> seb128: I dont' think you can do a suggests on a build dep, no?
<seb128> no you can't
<seb128> I was just trying to understand what you are doing
<seb128> "somethinginthearchivenot needed | yours" sounds like sounds like you could as well comment the line to bootstrap?
<seb128> also what are you doing? writting a new language/compiler? ;-)
<Laney> you can have <!stage1> on a build-dependency
<tedg> seb128: So trying to do get an ABI check that works... so looking at the version in the archive and making sure the compiled version doesn't break compared to the archive version.
<tedg> seb128: Specifically: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/abi-compliance/+merge/302216
<tedg> Laney: I'm not sure what "stage1" is there
<Laney> bootstrap
<Laney> https://wiki.debian.org/BuildProfileSpec
<tedg> Laney: Is that for everything or just my package?
<Laney> I didn't find it on policy, perhaps it's not documented there yet
<seb128> tedg, I don't understand why you need that line
<seb128> if you do | randomthingnotneeded you can as well do an upload without that build-depends
<seb128> and then another to add it
<seb128> like what's the value of | unless over nothing?
<seb128> unless -> useless
<tedg> I figured that if you had a brand new archive, that package wouldn't exist, so you had to handle that case. For things like an archive rebuild.
<tedg> i.e. new compiler from scratch or something
<seb128> ah, I see
<seb128> what Laney said then
<seb128> https://wiki.debian.org/DebianBootstrap mentions it as well
<tedg> K, so, then in the case of building from scratch the person doing it is should know to build everything with stage1 first time around.
<seb128> right
<seb128> there is a DEB_BUILD_PROFILES
<seb128> which whoever is doing the bootsrap would set the right value for first build round
<tedg> Cool
<tedg> I'm liking this approach because it solves the gcc 4/5/6 problem that we have with tripple landings.
<tedg> Ensures no ABI breakage on all. Also all architectures.
<seb128> jbicha, do you plan to update e-d-s in yakkety? I was going to look at that bug saw your Debian commit, also we probably want to wait for the current proposed transitions to go through before adding more potential blockers
<jbicha> seb128: right, that's why I waited until today to work on it, the only abi bump is libcamel-1.2-54 > -57 which is relatively small and shouldn't affect qt
<Laney> Just don't do it :(
<seb128> shouldn't
<Laney> I'll cry
<attente> are there any recent audio issues? did an upgrade, but no sound output
<Laney> check which output is selected in indicator-sound
<attente> "Dummy Output"
<Laney> is that the only one that's listed?
<attente> yup
<Laney> well
<Laney> that was a rapid end to my knowledge of the sound system
<Laney> I forgot where pulseaudio logs, but maybe that is interesting
<Laney> journal it seems
<attente> [pulseaudio] module.c: Failed to load module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device_id=1"): initialization failed.
<attente> not sure what happened there
<attente> there was also
<attente> [pulseaudio] module.c: module-detect is deprecated: Please use module-udev-detect instead of module-detect!
<attente> but it wasn't highlighted in red, so it must be ok
<attente> killing pulseaudio seemed to fix it for some reason
<Laney> it probably respaned and worked
<attente> yeah, seems to be the case. not sure why re-spawning is different though
<Laney> bugs bugs bugs
<attente> which are good? which are bad?
<Laney> all bugs are created equal
<seb128> is that xenial or yakkety?
<seb128> if you can reproduce try to see if TheMuso can help you filing a bug
<attente> yakkety. i don't think pulseaudio is even starting on session start up
<seb128> I don't know how it's supposed to be started
<attente> actually, it is starting
<attente> still don't know why the re-spawning fixes it though
<Laney> if you can reproduce it, get a log (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log), file a bug and grab TheMuso later on
<bschaefer> anyone else have a broken lightdm on yakkety? (clicking on the icon to switch from U7 to U8 causes the password box and icons to go away leaving the background only + outline of where the password box normally would be)
<bschaefer> possibly dbus issue in the seat0 logs...
<Laney> bschaefer: Are you fully upgraded?
<bschaefer> Laney, yeah
<Laney> Specifically light-themes
<bschaefer> well it was working (before todays upgrade)
<Laney> Today GTK got upgraded, along with the theme
<bschaefer> i see. dang, hmm
<bschaefer> ill attempt to downgrade that and see what happens
<bschaefer> though its strange it works fine until i click on the icon to get the list of other destop interfaces (like u8)
<Laney> I would rather you confirmed that everything is up to date first of all
<Laney> and unity-greeter
<Laney> there was a bug that soundsl ike that in there, but mterry fixed that a while ago
<bschaefer> unity-greeter:   Installed: 16.10.1-0ubuntu2
 * Laney checks it got out of proposed
<Laney> argh
<Laney> get the -proposed one
 * bschaefer has had bad times with adding proposed to his system :)
<Laney> oh FFS it's upstart crap
<Laney> just add it, install unity-greeter, remove it
<bschaefer> Laney, roger
<Laney> seb128: can you help and remove unity-greeter/s390x from yakkety and yakkety-proposed please?
<Laney> I'll add the build-depends tomorrow
<Laney> this sucks
<Laney> ...but I've got to run right now, will check in later
<bschaefer> Laney, thanks for the help! (hopefully it fixes it :)
<Laney> the above should get it to migrate
<Laney> good luck!
<seb128> Laney, k
<Laney> thanks
<Laney> see you later!
<seb128> have fun, see you later!
<seb128> bschaefer, let us know if that fixes it
<bschaefer> seb128, Laney fyi it fixed it thanks!
<seb128> good!
<bschaefer> cool, if i see anyone else have that problem ill let them know
<seb128> thanksfor confirming
<bschaefer> thanks again! (most my work today depended on switching to U8 :)
<Trevinho> andyrock: oh sorry, I thought you were...
<andyrock> :)
<willcooke> seb128, I'm going to get dinner and such, will be back later though
<seb128> willcooke, exactly what I'm doing as well, back in some hours
<jbicha> seb128: don't know if https://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html is still used but it's been stuck for a while
<mhall119> hey, has anyone else had a problem with their laptop screen turning off after a cold boot?
<mhall119> I think I might be having a problem with repowerd
<mhall119> either that or acpi
<mhall119> whatever it is, after a couple suspend/resume cycles and switching to vt1 I at least have my screen power on now
<robert_ancell> willcooke, seb128 meeting now?
<jbicha> robert_ancell: good morning
<robert_ancell> jbicha, hi
<seb128> robert_ancell, yeah,well willcooke put a meeting for in 15min but I can start earlier if you guys want
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, it's in 15 mins but if you guys are ready now...
<seb128> jbicha, I saw for versions, I removed the lock a bit earlier today before you pointed out, need to look at the log, I was going to do that around now
<seb128> robert_ancell, right, let's see when willcooke shows up then
<willcooke> hey seb128 robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> on the dot!
<willcooke> :))
<willcooke> thanks robert_ancell seb128
<willcooke> gnight
<seb128> thanks!
<seb128> night
 * willcooke off to watch Twitch streams 
<willcooke> actually, GTA5 multi player first
<ochosi> jbicha: hey, still around?
<jbicha> ochosi: hey
<ochosi> i'm trying to fix some gnome apps (starting with files/nautilus) in greybird and i was wondering whether i could get some feedback from you (since i have a slightly broken setup atm and can't actually test nautilus 3.20)
<jbicha> ochosi: sure, yakkety has nautilus 3.20 as of a few hours ago now too
<ochosi> i noticed that there is quite a bit of theming in nautilus itself, not sure how it's actually supposed to work with adwaita (and most of it doesn't seem to with greybird), so i'll pull in what is needed, but i don't really just want to blindly copy-paste everything
<ochosi> oh
<ochosi> nice
<ochosi> so e.g. disk-space stuff, does that look ok? (i see there are some style definitions in nautilus itself, regarding coors etc)
<jbicha> I looked in Other Locations (which shows the Computer) but I don't see any colors for disk space at all with Adwaita
<seb128> jbicha, the versions page is updated btw
<seb128> unsure why it wasn't when you asked, I had removed the cron job lock which was staled some hours earlier
<seb128> and it's supposed to update every hour
<seb128> in any case it updates without change, should be usable again
<ochosi> jbicha: odd, i wonder what this is for then: https://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/tree/src/resources/css/Adwaita.css?h=3.20.2#n96
<jbicha> ochosi: you could also try http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/ in a VM (it's not 100% GNOME 3.20 yet but it does have nautilus)
<ochosi> jbicha: right, well the other aspect is i've practically never used it before, so i wouldn't even know where to notice breakage
<ochosi> and tbh comparing adwaita with greybird in every view is too much to ask ;)
<jbicha> I don't know, nautilus has had a lot of changes in the past 2 years so maybe the diskspace theming isn't used any more
<ochosi> right, i'll not include it for now
<ochosi> i can always pull it in if someone notices issues
<ochosi> btw regarding your PR, i think i'd like to keep the compiled css around
<ochosi> it's a nice fallback if ppl just wanna download the latest version or something
<ochosi> plus adwaita/gtk+ does it too
<jbicha> ok
<ochosi> jbicha: nice work on the makefile stuff!
<ochosi> autogen throws a wrong greybird version here on the 3.20 branch though, haven't looked into it yet though
<ochosi> oh, seems to be hardcoded into configure.ac
<ochosi> is that intended?
<jbicha> ochosi: yes, you'll need to bump that when you want to change the version
<ochosi> can't we just extract it from the last git tag?
<ochosi> that way ppl would also end up knowing whether they're installing a devel version of something
<ochosi> (i was thinking of git describe)
<jbicha> I don't know how to do that, I just recommend remembering to set it to the right number before you tag a release (or bump the version immediately after a release if that's easier to remember)
<jbicha> or if you don't want to bother, you can just leave out $VERSION, that value is used for make dist to make an appropriately versioned tarball…
<jbicha> but my makefiles aren't complete enough for make dist to work
<ochosi> right
<ochosi> well if i knew how to output some shell stuff there i'd know how to continue :)
 * ochosi is a make noob
<jbicha> ochosi: this is what I mean by not caring about the version number: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22738182/
<ochosi> right
<ochosi> basically i would have to 1) check whether git is available on the host system and if so 2) print the output of "git describe" to get what i want
<jbicha> oh
<ochosi> but yeah, it's just convenience to have that there and makes it look a tad nicer for the user
<ochosi> so if you know how to do that, let's throw it in, if not nvm
<jbicha> yeah, maybe later
<jbicha> as in, I'm not planning to work on that this week
<ochosi> alrighty, i'll just drop the version string for now and do the first 3.20 release of greybird
<ochosi> thanks for your help!
<attente> TheMuso: hey, have you encountered any problems with pulseaudio on session start?
<attente> TheMuso: i filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1611055 with a good and bad log
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1611055 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "module-alsa-sink fails to load on session start-up" [Undecided,New]
<TheMuso> attente: yakkety or xenial?
<TheMuso> attente: But no I haven't.
<TheMuso> Ok yakkety.
<TheMuso> I've been running yakkety on a few systems here, and all are ok.
<TheMuso> And all are different HDA codecs too.
<TheMuso> attente: The only thing I can think of from the top of my head is that pulseaudio in the greeter session still has a hold of the hardware.
<TheMuso> Although logind should take care of that switch and cut that off...
<attente> TheMuso: yeah, yakkety. just updated today if that helps, but i guess the last update was a week ago
<attente> no idea why it works after re-spawning
<TheMuso> Urm ok if you just updated today, then I haven't updated yet... I might bring up yakkety on another system and update that and see if I get the same problem.
<TheMuso> Rather not risk my main work system.
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-09
<TheMuso> attente: Hrm ok, but it may be because the yakkety system is relatively fresh, i.e last week.
<TheMuso> attente: i.e that other system worked fine.
<hikiko> hello
<vigo> morning!
<vigo> somone to lend a hand with yakkety?
<RAOF> What's up?
<vigo> I'm trying to install daily build of yakkety but it is crashing every time I try
<vigo> toshiba portege with SSD hd
<vigo> you happen to know if the installation is buggy or crashy=
<vigo> I've got even the bug report
<vigo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1611010
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1611010 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "yakkety installation failure" [Undecided,New]
<vigo> I'm doing the installation through a USB bootable stick
<RAOF> Looks like the installer *is* buggy :)
<vigo> I'm trying now with xenial iso to confirm =)
<vigo> You're right RAOF =) on xenial works perfect
<vigo> you buggy installer thanks!
<tsdgeos> is anyone else not having a proper scrollbar in firefox in yakkety?
<tsdgeos> the scrollbar space is there, but not the handle/knob
<desrt> word up, d-tops
<RAOF> The bird, I believe, is the word.
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey desrt RAOF
<Trevinho> good morning
<seb128> tsdgeos, could be a gtk 3.20 fallout, what firefox version do you have? yakkety has 46 but proposed has 48 and it might be worth trying that one
<seb128> hey Trevinho!
<Trevinho> hi seb128, how are you?
<desrt> hey seb
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm good thanks! you?
<tsdgeos> seb128: 47
<seb128> try 48 just in case
<Trevinho> allright, another sunny day... This summer is as it as to be :-)
<tsdgeos> seb128: yeah the internet seems to agre with you it's because of gtk 3.20
<tsdgeos> i've installed some extension that gives me blue colored scrollbars for the moment
<tsdgeos> it's something
<seb128> can you try 48?
<seb128> I've a yakkety vm, let me boot that
<Trevinho> Wow... This last yakkety landing is taking soooo long... :-/
<Laney> sup
<flexiondotorg> Morning.
<flexiondotorg> I have a spare hour or so today. Laney, I'll be uploading artwork later.
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> & flexiondotorg
<seb128> & willcooke
<seb128> how is u.k today?
<willcooke> sunny!
<flexiondotorg> Yep, that ^
<seb128> lie!
<Laney> it suuuuuuuuure is
<seb128> what's going on?!
<seb128> can you please send us our european sun back
<seb128> kthxbye
<Sweet5hark1> meh
<Sweet5hark1> meh meh
<Sweet5hark1> that naive patch for theming doesnt work against 3.20. in fact everything is different in 3.20.
<seb128> welcome to GTK fun world, you got a free ticket to play another round!
<desrt> *cough*
<desrt> The following NEW packages will be installed: ... gcc-6 ...
<desrt> cool
<ochosi> Sweet5hark1: heh, yeah, what seb128 said ;) if you need help and link me to the code i can take a look later today probably
<seb128> hey ochosi, how are you?
<ochosi> good good :) you?
<Sweet5hark1> ochosi: thanks, I think I first need to recompile an unpatched version against 3.20 to see if/how stuff is broken there at all.
<ochosi> Sweet5hark1: hm, not sure that's true, but go ahead :]
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<ochosi> how's the whole gtk3.20 transition going for y?
<seb128> it's in
<ochosi> nice
<ochosi> congrats
<Laney> firefox needs a rebuild and to get out of proposed
<Laney> been stuck there for a while
<Sweet5hark1> ochosi: well, https://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/core/commit/?id=03c33a2521421415c4fcbbe1491dc92a1943269b looks like stuff is quite different for 3.20 vs. 3.19
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, ^ do you plan to look at the firefox build on ppc/s390x or do you need help with that?
<seb128> Laney, I've a feeling it's not going to be easy to find somebody wanting to fix the firefox build on ppc
<chrisccoulson> I don't plan to do anything with ppc
<Laney> so what then?
<seb128> well, chrisccoulson's position iirc is that we should stop to claim we support firefox on those archs and stop building in there
<seb128> but infinity disagrees with that iirc and said he would be happy to help fixing build issues so we keep having it available on those archs
<chrisccoulson> Yeah, we should stop pretending that firefox is supported on powerpc
<seb128> infinity, xnox hey, do you think you would have any cycles to help sorting out firefox on powerpc/s390x? if not we are suggesting removing it from those archs
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what about s390x?
<Laney> I get the position, but it requires some execution to become reality
<seb128> you mean?
<seb128> well, I just pinged them
<seb128> let's give them some time to reply
<seb128> if they don't/don't have slots we just stop building on those arch/delete
<seb128> but it wouldn't be nice to just do it now before they reply?
<seb128> I'm personally +1 to stop building it on powerpc, there are probably like 10 users for it and it's not worth the work it put on us to keep it working
<ochosi> Sweet5hark1: right, but while for the theming side of things the changes might seem invasive, it's not *that* bad
<Laney> I mainly mean that it has reverse dependencies
<Laney> Hopefully most of those are OR-ed to any web browser
<seb128> seems they do
<seb128> but yeah if we decide to go this way it needs some work
<seb128> but I don't think too much
<Laney> I'll use chromium for a bit :-)
<chrisccoulson> does anyone still use firefox? ;)
<seb128> o/
<Laney> I did until 2 minutes ago
<seb128> I don't like the new look of the awesome bar in firefox 48 :-/
<seb128> it's way harder to read/parse for me
<seb128> let's see if I get used to it
<seb128> desrt, oh, reminding you to look at that glib gerexp test issue from friday
<desrt> oh ya.  yay.
 * desrt loves gregex
<desrt> link me?
<seb128> desrt, also do you know if having xdg-open as a fallback for urls handling in glib when there are no registered handler was ever discussed?
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<desrt> what is your usecase here?
<desrt> i think it doesn't make sense, since xdg-open is really only supposed to be doing what glib would be doing anyway
<seb128> desrt, ERROR:/build/glib2.0-4NbKb8/glib2.0-2.49.2/./glib/tests/regex.c:82:test_new: assertion failed (g_regex_get_compile_flags (regex) == data->real_compile_opts): (0x00000000 == 0x00000001)
<desrt> but i guess this is in the case that xdg-open has been replaced by our helper?
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=767240
<ubot5> Gnome bug 767240 in gregex "Regex failures with pcre 8.38" [Normal,New]
<seb128> desrt, yeah, it's in the snappy case, we have a fake "xdg-open" that sends a dbus call to the real env which has a service handling the url
<desrt> i think we should consider a different approach here, in fact
<seb128> but for the "click on url" to work in gtk apps we need to have the mimetypes defined in the env
<desrt> why not ship upstream xdg-open inside of the snap
<desrt> and then create a .desktop file for our forwarding service
<seb128> and?
<desrt> and set it up as the default http and https handler (and whatever else)
<desrt> then xdg-open will do its normal job, and then so will glib
<seb128> how would that help?
<desrt> it would make upstream xdg-open work, and it would eliminate the need for weird non-op fallbacks in glib
<seb128> the issue there is that the in-snap .desktop needs to list all known handlers
<desrt> no.  it only needs to know about the forwarding service
<seb128> like x-scheme-handler/skype
<desrt> oh.
<desrt> i thought this was only for http and https
<seb128> http/https works
<desrt> on account of security concerns...
<seb128> but it forces us to create a mimeapps.list
<seb128> right
<desrt> mimeapps.list is a trivial text file
<seb128> right
<seb128> but it needs to be edited to add mimetypes on our end then
<seb128> like if skype claims x-scheme-handler in their snapd
<seb128> we need to edit our os snap to list the mimetype
<seb128> so xdg-open knows it's a type it can handle
<desrt> i thought we discussed handling of arbitrary schemes and decided that it represents a security hole
<seb128> well some people did
<seb128> but I was not in this discussion
<seb128> and now I'm hitting the issue than for e.g yelp to work be need to add help:
<seb128> and then next somebody is going to say than clicking on an hangout:url in telegram doesn't work
<seb128> so we add hangout
<seb128> etc
<desrt> telegram works by url
<desrt> which seems to be the future here, in fact
<seb128> you mean?
<desrt> like telegram.me/desrt
<seb128> well, if I send on a text saying "join me on hangout:seb-and-desrt"
<desrt> ie: matching http url prefixes
<seb128> what happens to the hangout:<...> part?
<desrt> but does hangouts actually work that way?  hangouts are by http URL too
<seb128> dunno
<seb128> but
<seb128> /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache:x-scheme-handler/skype=skype.desktop;
<desrt> ya... skype is dumb and old
<seb128> so it means skype supports "skype:<id>"
<desrt> i bet it has a more modern approach as well
<seb128> /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache:x-scheme-handler/steam=steam.desktop;
<seb128> /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache:x-scheme-handler/spice=remote-viewer.desktop;
<seb128> /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache:x-scheme-handler/vnc=vinagre.desktop;
<seb128> I meant there is a stack of those
<seb128> or "you should install appstream:evolution"
<desrt> ...and it's probably not generally safe to allow confined apps to arbitrarily open them
<seb128> they don't open
<seb128> they send a dbus call to the system with the url
<desrt> ...and then?
<seb128> and the helper decide if it's safe to open or not
<desrt> right.  exactly.
<desrt> and afaik, the helper currently decides "http and https?  yes.  else?  no."
<desrt> and mailto: also iirc
<seb128> right
<seb128> I wanted to restart that discussion with the snappy team because I was not part of the previous one and don't understand the rational
<desrt> ie: we want only very specific handlers here.... as a matter of security policy... opening it to arbitrary handlers being dispatched from confined apps is a bad idea
<seb128> what's the security risk of saying to the system "open that skype url with the handle you have for it"?
<desrt> talk to attente when he wakes us...
<desrt> opening skype can join you to a conversation, for example
<seb128> k, I was planning to
<desrt> that's much more active than simply viewing a webpage in a browser (which is an entire program designed to security-isolate you from the URLs you visit)
<desrt> in any case...... i guess it might make sense to provide some sort of override mechanism in glib for this kind of thing, but it probably won't work as well as you think it will
<seb128> is the issue there than we currently don't have a prompt to make you pick the app you want to use?
<seb128> because e.g android do that
<seb128> click on files or url trigger the system to ask you with what you want to open
<seb128> and that list includes random app
<seb128> I'm sure you can open skype from messanger on android
<desrt> the issue is that applications, as we know them, are generally designed to assume that the thing passing them a (e.g.) skype: url are operating at a similar trust level
<abeato> Laney, hey, I still need a review for the plugins-bad MP :)
<desrt> on android it's different.. their URL dispatching mechanism has different trust-assumptions baked in to it
<desrt> and it's not just about some "are you good with this?  [x]don't bother me again" prompt
<Laney> abeato: I know, it's open right now
<seb128> I guess I don't see what security issue it could be to see "yes I want to open that url in <software>" if it's a decision I explicitly ack/deny
<Laney> abeato: I had to fix libhybris yesterday to make gst-bad even build
<Laney> which was step zero in reviewing it
<Laney> :/
<desrt> because (a) if there is a security dialog every time, that's really really poor design
<abeato> Laney, oh, I see
<desrt> and (b) if there is not a security dialog every time, it's potentially dangerous
<seb128> (a) is what android does right?
<desrt> and (c) allowing the user to select "don't show me this anymore" is not really providing them with enough information to make an informed choice
<Laney> abeato: so ya, doing this in a minute - now need to make MPs for those fixes
<abeato> Laney, cool, thanks
<desrt> no.  first of all, android only asks if there is a question of what to do.
<desrt> if there is only one possible app to handle an action, it just does it
<desrt> ie: the android dialog is not about security at all.  it is about selecting an app, in the purest sense.
<seb128> k
<desrt> and i repeat, the most important aspect here: android apps have been designed such that dispatched URLs are assumed to come from potentially untrusted sources
<desrt> apps as we have them on our systems are not.  they assume that the thing that is feeding them the command line arguments is operating at the same level of trust
<seb128> which was never true though
<seb128> like you could call "program url:I-typed" for ever
<desrt> yes.  of course.  the key being "i-typed"
<desrt> ie: the user doing it themselves
<seb128> so programs have to deal with potentially receiving random input aimed at made them bug
<seb128> or the webpage you visit
<desrt> and the argument there is, "if the user can type this commandline, then of course they could also just type rm -rf /... so no security concern..."
<desrt> web browsers are VERY cautious about opening 3rd-party handlers
<desrt> i just did a telegram request, for example, and am getting a rather large lecture about it from chrome
<seb128> well if you click on appstream: url it's going to call gnome-software
<desrt> "If you did not initiate this request, it may represent an attempted attack on your system.  Unless you took an explicit action to initiate this request, you should press «Do Nothing»"
<seb128> interesting
<desrt> (and imho, this is bad UI)
<seb128> I think it's enough discussion for telling me it's not a simple matter of waving the whitelist thing then
<seb128> hope they agree to add a few other selected handlers though
<desrt> but the point stands: nobody thinks it's a good idea to let untrusted things open arbitrary url schemes with arbitrary handlers
<desrt> meh.
<seb128> I want "help:" in there so GNOME documentation works
<desrt> to be honest, you have a point
<desrt> it may make sense to allow this to be expanded in the future
<desrt> and at some point we will probably want to add some mechanism to glib to allow for opening url handlers working with arbitrary URLs (and have them rejected on the system side)
<seb128> well I guess it's fine for selected ones where we set a default handler
<seb128> like help ;-)
<desrt> that's a real feature to discuss... but (a) we can't "just do it", and (b) it won't look like fork()/exec() xdg-open
<seb128> right
<seb128> well my "fallback on xdg-open" was because xdg-open is that wrapper than do a dbus call for it
<desrt> ya... of course
<seb128> but it doesn't get to that point in there is no .desktop installed to claim the mimetype
<desrt> but that only makes sense if xdg-open is not ... *ahem* xdg-open
<seb128> so I need to create a fake mimeapps.list which has
<seb128> x-scheme-handler/http=xdg-open.desktop
<seb128> x-scheme-handler/https=xdg-open.desktop
<seb128> x-scheme-handler/mailto=xdg-open.desktop
<seb128> and it's a bit annoying
<seb128> well, even if it was the real xdg-open
<seb128> to get to the point it's being called you need it to have a .desktop which claims the mimetypes
<desrt> i wonder if we could do x-scheme-handler/* somehow
<desrt> like, we have mimetype inheritance
<seb128> that would be nice
<desrt> we could make a x-scheme-handler/fallback that is the parent type of all the other scheme handlers
<seb128> qt apparently just fallback to calling xdg-open (from what didrocks said) so was wondering if that would make sense for gio
<desrt> to be discussed with the mime maintainers, perhaps
<seb128> right
<seb128> desrt, thanks for the discussion!
<desrt> i seriously doubt we will ever do this
<seb128> k, fair enough
<desrt> glib is trying hard to reduce the amount of fork()/exec() it does
<seb128> do you know how flatpak handles urls?
<desrt> i think it doesn't :)
<desrt> at least not last i heard of it
<seb128> k, so eventually we all need to figure out something
<desrt> ya.  and i will insist on it being the same thing for everyone :)
<seb128> +1
<seb128> thanks desrt
<seb128> desrt, going back to the other topic, https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety/yakkety/amd64/g/glib2.0/20160806_091504@/log.gz
<seb128> desrt, the error matches what is in https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=767240
<ubot5> Gnome bug 767240 in gregex "Regex failures with pcre 8.38" [Normal,New]
<seb128> which I think meant 8.39
<desrt> i'm starting to wonder about the value of testing GRegex
<seb128> that's the pcre3 8.38->8.39 that triggers the test regression
<desrt> i think pretty much 100% of people are using it only for non-obscure features
<desrt> and the testcase is brutally heavy on testing every weird edge case
<andyrock> Morning
<seb128> well it's important to not regress/change behaviour, even on edge cases no?
<seb128> hey andyrock, having nice holidays? ;-)
<desrt> seb128: not if nobody cares :p
<desrt> at some point you start testing the implementation more than the interface
<desrt> okay.  in this case, it seems quite bad, indeed, though.
<desrt> since the documentation specifically mentions these features...
<desrt> wtf...
<desrt> interesting to notice that the last several cases of this have been addressed by fixing the tests :p
<seb128> :-)
<tsdgeos> seb128: yes firefox 48 from proposed fixes the scrollbar problem (and other issues i had with checkboxes and stuff)
<xnox> seb128, infinity, chrisccoulson - possibly related https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1271748 based on pattern matching. The fact that it affects big-endian only is suspicious.
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1271748 in JavaScript Engine "Crashes on start: ABORT: JS_InitWithFailureDiagnostic: u_init() failed" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<xnox> does anyone at all run nightly builds and/or any way to bisect as to when this has started to happen?
<chrisccoulson> xnox, that issue was caused by us not bundling the ICU data file. That's fixed now
<xnox> chrisccoulson, ack, thanks.
<xnox> chrisccoulson, is our packaging of firefox at all bisectable, or am I better off building / running bisect against upstream tree? to spot when s390x stopped building between firefox 46 & 48?
<chrisccoulson> xnox, you'd need to do it against upstream
<xnox> ack
<desrt> seb128: you'll never guess what i'm going to do to fix this bug :D
<desrt> pcre broke behaviour upstream, intentionally...
<xnox> chrisccoulson, ... and it needs gazzilion disk space right?
<desrt> and i sort of agree that it doesn't really matter
<chrisccoulson> xnox, I can't remember - I don't recall the last time that I did a firefox build locally :)
<chrisccoulson> I don't think it's that bad
<chrisccoulson> compared to what I usually work on
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, xnox, better adding s390x support to the firefox-next ppa ;)
<chrisccoulson> Does anyone use firefox on s390x?
<ricotz> I guess not, so simply blacklisting the ppc and s390x seems the best way
<xnox> ricotz, there is community port to lubuntu for powerpc, i'm pretty sure it's like the only browser working there.
<xnox> no, nobody uses graphical things on s390x.
<xnox> .... or at least they should not.
<xnox> but failure of _all_ big endian architectures we have, indicates an endianess bug =)
<ricotz> xnox, ok
<desrt> seb128: patch in the bug to test, if you like
<xnox> ricotz, is firefox-next canonical-only ppa?
<ricotz> xnox, no
<xnox> no powerpc/s390x for that, for now, then =(
<chrisccoulson> xnox, see the comment here - https://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/file/tip/build/autoconf/icu.m4#l81
<Sweet5hark1> hmmm, apt-get build-dep libreoffice finished with exactly 0 bytes of disc space in a VM. it claims to be successful.
<chrisccoulson> should save you time bisecting ;)
<Sweet5hark1> <- living on the edge
<xnox> chrisccoulson, ah
<xnox> chrisccoulson, so... how is that generate? and why a system one is not used?
 * xnox ponders how to generate it.
<chrisccoulson> xnox, we don't use system libraries in firefox
<xnox> i think their update script does build both little and big endian, and then just ignores the bigendian one =(
<xnox> chrisccoulson, re-running icu_sources_data.py after patching it to keep bigendian icudata.
<xnox> then i'll need to patch build machineray to use that. and hopefully everything will be good.
<Laney> seb128: it's raining now
<Laney> you'll be happy to know
<Laney> xnox: thanks for looking!
<seb128> Laney, sorry about that, sun is back there...
<seb128> desrt, thanks, going to try that in a bit
<desrt> pretty sure it should work fine.... it basically just comments out the problem :p
<seb128> feels like cheating!
<desrt> the problem is well-understood, and the change was intentional by upstream
<desrt> it just so happens that our tests are more pedantic than theirs are
<infinity> xnox: Nobody attaches graphical heads on s390x, it seems to be a very common use case to run x clients on s390x though.
<infinity> chrisccoulson: You use some system libraries...
<infinity> chrisccoulson: System libicu might be a good candidate.
<infinity> Though, this should be fixed upstream regardless.
<jibel> I cannot start gnome terminal in yakkety and I've this crash bug 1611358, is it known?
<ubot5> bug 1611358 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/gnome-terminal/gnome-terminal-server:6:g_assertion_message:g_assertion_message_expr:VteTerminalPrivate::set_background_alpha:vte_terminal_set_colors:update_color_scheme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1611358
<Laney> jibel: No, but if you go into dconf-editor and browse to /org/gnome/terminal/legacy/profiles: and look at background-transparency-percent, what are the values?
<Laney> I can make it happen if I put a value > 100 in there
<jibel> Laney, -89
<Laney> Probably fix that to like 10
<Laney> no idea how that would happen
<jibel> Laney, it works with 10
<jibel> and breaks with any value <0
<Laney> ok
<Laney> I can put some sanity checking in there, but I wonder how that happens
<jibel> there are already 3 reports in errors.u.c
<Laney> I see that
<Laney> jibel: ok, I uploaded something to make it not crash
<Laney> thx for reporting
<jibel> Laney, thx for fixing
<xnox> chrisccoulson, i hate icu
<xnox> so the build that firefox does doesn't support byteswapping in the icupkg tool.
<xnox> argh
<attente> seb128: hey, just following up on the discussion you had with desrt. is the xdg-open whitelist ok? or did you want to do something else?
<seb128> attente, I was wondering how much it was discussed to restrict, like where do we draw the line on what is ok and not
<seb128> attente, I'm unsure to see what security issue it is but d_esrt convinced me some people think it's desirable to keep it restricted, which is fair enough
<seb128> attente, oh and hey btw ;-)
<attente> hey to you too :)
<attente> yeah, i guess we were trying to play it safe
<attente> there wasn't that much discussion, but niemeyer wanted it restricted too iirc
<attente> maybe there's some way we can make updating the whitelist less painful though?
<attente> is having a dialog asking the user to open a url really that bad design though? it sounds ok to me tbh...
<seb128> do you have any clever idea there?
<seb128> I don't know
<seb128> but do you know who should take the decision if it's ok to add more url types to the whitelist?
<seb128> is that gustavo?
 * didrocks missed that discussion, got some Internet outage for 10 minutes
<attente> yeah, gustavo, but it might be good to ask #security too
<didrocks> (or less, but time to go to the cave, see nothing happened, coming back…)
<seb128> k
<jbicha> desrt: ricotz: any idea on how to fix the gjs autopkgtest? it's blocking gnome-shell 3.20 from yakkety https://bugzilla.gnome.org/769447
<ubot5> Gnome bug 769447 in general "TypeError: o.emit_sig_with_foreign_struct is not a function" [Major,New]
<seb128> didrocks, you didn't miss much but I copied it in /msg for you
<didrocks> thanks seb128!
<desrt> jbicha: gjs is not my strong suit, sorry
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> oh, Laney didn't like my gedit patch ;-)
<attente> desrt: hey, don't want to sound sense, but what exactly is the problem with a dialog asking the user what they want to do with the url?
<jbicha> desrt: yeah, it's annoying that the tests work fine on my computer… :(
<seb128> jbicha, did you try with the lxc thing?
<jbicha> I used autopkgtest-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud and autopkgtest -- qemu
<jbicha> let's try autopkgtest-build-lxc
<desrt> attente: because, if the system is working properly, the user already expressed their intent
<desrt> if i select "Help" from the menu, i don't want to see a dialog asking "Are you sure you want to see the help?"
<desrt> "Are you sure you want to allow ______?" dialogs are awful.  we need to avoid them as far as it is possible to do so.
<desrt> as discussed during the gtk hackfest, the best way to do this is to make the receiving app do something "safe", in response to the incoming request, and that's the nature of what we're debating here
<desrt> for opening help, the safe thing is opening help
<desrt> for joining a video chat or capturing an image, though, a better example would be to open a "adjust your hair" screen or so, giving the user a chance to either proceed or cancel, before anything actually happens
<seb128> desrt, that regex patch fixes the test with .39 (and they still work with .38)
<desrt> cool!
<desrt> attente: we have to perform an interesting trick... we have to assume that the apps that the user are using are malicious, without revealing to the user that we think this...
<qengho> If the next step is obvious and costless and not sensitive to time, just do it and make it easy for the user to back out when they decide.
<desrt> from the user's point of view, everything should flow just as well as it did before... if they start being asked "are you sure that this thing that you did is what you really want to do?" then they are going to start feeling that the experience isn't as smooth as it was before
<desrt> so we need to find ways to turn "are you sure you want to do that thing you told me to do?" type questions into "...and in what way do you want me to do that for you?" type questions
<desrt> (always being careful to put a convenient "no.  i don't want this at all!" button there)
<attente> isn't there some assumption that snaps are confined because they could potentially be dangerous?
<desrt> from our point of view, of course we have to think about that
<desrt> but the user shouldn't have to
<desrt> when i click on a link in telegram i don't want to think about the interaction as a potentially dangerous exchange between two mutually-untrusting agents
<desrt> i just want the link to open...
<desrt> ditto for when i tell meetup that i want to select a new profile picture from my photo album
<desrt> "this app might be attacking me" is the farthest thing from my mind at that point, because i just told it, please _take_ this picture
<attente> yeah, i see what you mean
<jbicha> Laney: could you upload gnome-desktop3 3.20 to yakkety? it was in the gtk320 ppa
<seb128> soname change right?
<seb128> I was looking at the git yesterday and think there is one?
<seb128> in which case we should probably stay away from it until the current transitions are sorted out
<Laney> looks like seb128 is on it
<Laney> thanks!
<Laney> i don't remember if it is or not
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> I'm going to have a look at e-d-s and some of the others
<Laney> looks not actually
<seb128> weird
<seb128> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-desktop/commit/?h=gnome-3-20&id=0a74cc9a0f1c154d3e776fab4896c76c30a103a7 suggests it should
<seb128> or the commit message is confusing
<jbicha> hmm
<seb128> I guess the soname is 13-1=12
<seb128> but I wonder then if it's an abi change and if they screwed the soname change
<seb128> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-desktop/commit/?h=gnome-3-20&id=3721282fc6377fa42158ca8a1b2022f6f252b44e
<seb128> I guess not
<seb128> just added a function so commit message is confusing
<Laney> it's the first one minus the last one
<Laney> there's some rules about when you increment each one
<seb128> right, thanks for confirming
<seb128> yeah, most GNOME configure.ac have a snippet that explain it
<seb128> like update when something is added
<seb128> set back to 0 when...
<seb128> etc
<seb128> I just didn't read it for sometime and it doesn't stick well to my memory ;-)
<Laney> so just copy it out of the ppa if you want
<seb128> but I guess he meant to just bump the minor version for an api addition there
<Laney> https://autotools.io/libtool/version.html
<Laney>  If the interface has changed, then current must be incremented, and revision reset to `0'. This is the first revision of a new interface.
<Laney> If the new interface is a superset of the previous interface (that is, if the previous interface has not been broken by the changes in this new release), then age must be incremented. This release is backwards compatible with the previous release.
<jbicha> but he did both, 12:0:0 to 13:0:1, anyway, as packaged in Debian, it's still libgnome-desktop-3-12 currently
<Laney> that's what that says
<Laney> it's current:revision:age
<seb128> soname is current-age
<Laney> haha
<Laney> HAHAHAH
<Laney> whoever invented this has a sense of humour
<Laney> I'll just end this all and copy the package :-)
<Laney> DONE
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> (sorry in a meeting)
<jbicha> Laney: hey, did you see the discussion in #gnome-hackers? do we need gobject-introspection 1.49 to match glib 2.49?
<jbicha> or if we don't need glib 2.49, does it make sense to revert to 2.48?
<Laney> what is the problem?
<jbicha> the autopkgtest for gjs fails, keeping gnome-shell in -proposed https://bugzilla.gnome.org/769447
<ubot5> Gnome bug 769447 in general "TypeError: o.emit_sig_with_foreign_struct is not a function" [Major,New]
<jbicha> hadess suggested that test was from g-i
<Laney> ok, let me look
 * willcooke will attempt to be in 2 meetings at the same time....
<davmor2> willcooke: 2 pc's 2 mics and a lot of mute unmuteing
<seb128> hey :-)
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-08-09
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug  9 15:32:06 2016 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-08-09 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong, happyaron (out), hikiko, laney, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<willcooke> think that's correct
<seb128> hey!
<Trevinho> o/
<desrt> greetings
<hikiko> hey
<hikiko> oops have no bullets
 * hikiko prepares them now
<willcooke> let's begin
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-08-09 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> Hey
<andyrock> Can i do this later?
<andyrock> I've some problems with the connection
<willcooke> andyrock, sure
<willcooke> #topic attente
<willcooke> ohhhh
<willcooke> maybe I do too
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-08-09 | Current topic: attente
<willcooke> there we go
<Laney> that was the bot lagging
<attente> lag?
<attente> last week, i just finished the apparmor dconf work and emailed the apparmor mailing list. hope there's still time for it to get reviewed and merged this cycle...
<attente> continuing work on the gtk-mir backend, did a bit of investigation into getting gnome-software working under u8
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> nicely done
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-08-09 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> - adding support to gvdb for path matches (like /org/gnome/foo/) to efficiently allow marking a range of keys for a particular purpose (such as...)
<desrt> - in addition to allowing locks, it is now possible to specify "unlocks" -- a range of keys to which the user is allowed to write, excluding all others not in the list
<desrt> - this is all obviously aimed at using the existing dconf file format as the basis for IPC between the system and containerised apps
<desrt> - bugs
<desrt> eof
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-08-09 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * trying to make samba to produce some static libs - bug #1584485
<dgadomski> * after replacing gtk-launch with desktop-launch darktable snap works
<dgadomski> * working on RawTherapee snap - will require patching it to change user settings path
<ubot5> bug 1584485 in samba (Ubuntu) "Upgrading samba to latest security fixes together with winbind in nsswitch.conf can harm entire OS" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1584485
<dgadomski> eof
<willcooke> cool! thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-08-09 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong> hey
<FJKong> * sogou IM: building and tesing new release of sogoulib.
<FJKong> * bug tracing: candidate words disappear after typing too much.
<FJKong> * localization work for phone scope
<FJKong> eof
<willcooke> thanks FJKong
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-08-09 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> 1. opencc transition
<willcooke> 2. librime update, fix gcc-6 failure, get rid of kyotocabinet dependency
<willcooke> 3. introducing fcitx-kkc
<willcooke> 4. dropping features from libpyzy, preparing for deprecation
<willcooke> 5. new sogoupinyin engine library merge
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-08-09 | Current topic: hikiko
<hikiko> hi
<hikiko> working on removing blend and have faster moving windows
<hikiko> - compiz side changes:
<hikiko> fixed grid, resize, move plugins to not use blend in low gfx
<hikiko> - unity side changes:
<hikiko> fixed unity to have the appropriate options and settings, added support for outline and rectangle modes
<hikiko> - problems: discovered a bug in window rendering which is seen in outline only mode - working to fix it and on alternative solutions in case I don't find it on time
<hikiko> eof
<willcooke> thanks hikiko
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-08-09 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> oh
<Laney> • A lot of fixes, updates and followup fixes for 3.20
<Laney> • Unblocked 3.20, which went in - slightly bumpy (firefox is still broken), but not too bad considering
<Laney> • Help with various transitions which are stuck in proposed, still ongoing
<Laney> • Help with some landings and random stuff related to those, e.g. fixing google-mock in Ubuntu and Debian for Trevinho
<Laney> • Review and uploading of a gst-plugins-bad fix for touch guys, including fixing libhybris which broke its build
<Laney> • Some signond debugging, since it started popping up a random authentication window
<Laney> • Debug ssh agent not being poked into the session properly - it's usually because unity7 is not systemd yet
<Laney> • Now looking at gjs for j_bicha, then will help M_irv with his migration, then review some more GTK branches, then look at c_yphermox's ubiquity thing, then hopefully I get to go onto appstream
<Laney> • Will be off on Friday
<Laney> 🚳
<willcooke> thanks Laney :)
<willcooke> hope you have a nice day off
<Laney> we're going to be in bridlington
<Laney> kayaking on the sea
<willcooke> oh, sorry to hear that
<willcooke> #bants
<Laney> eeeeeyyyy lad
<jbicha> thanks for pushing GTK 3.20 through
<Laney> they have good fish and chips
<Laney> and a fudge shop
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> (which almost makes up for the inhabitants)
<willcooke> harsh
<Laney> (jokes if you're from there, don't beat me up)
<Laney> (JOKES)
<willcooke> :)))
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-08-09 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> Hi hi!
<qengho> * Back in US Eastern time. The best timezone.
<qengho> * Finished testing, gave previous Cr security update to #security.
<qengho> * New Chromium upstream release. Fixing a crasher in Y and then merging down to P—X.
<qengho> * Trying other linking options for libatomic shlibdeps failure in P for the gcc-mozilla toolchain. Still mysterious.
<qengho> * Talking to Google about Ubuntu's API keys and some resource limits on geolocation.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks qengho
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-08-09 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • snappy
<seb128> ∘ submitted snapd and livecd-rootfs patches for bits missing/bugs in the snappy/xdg-open integration
<seb128> ∘ debugged/fixed a bug in snapd with the update-desktop-database registration
<seb128> ∘ several discussion about url handlers&security impact (trying to add more handlers for e.g help urls)
<seb128> • some archive admin work (NEW reviews, deleted some binaries for transitions)
<seb128> • sponsoring (n-m SRU for Aron)
<seb128> • tested a glib test fix from desrt
<seb128> • debugged gvfsd-smb eating cpu issues and backported a samba fix that should help with those
<seb128> • samba was ftbfsing in yakkety, had to fix that on the way (was due to a buggy ldb merge)
<seb128> • debugged/fixed vino/upnp eating cpu
<seb128> • backported an eog upstream fix for reloading files on disk changes (+SRU)
<seb128> • some bugs triaging/upstreamed a few ones
<seb128> • installed yakkety in a vm from a daily and played a bit with it, tested new gtk, looks good, great work Laney (&team)!
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thanks seb128 :)
<qengho> EOG?
<qengho> Still around?
<seb128> sure!
<seb128> don't tell me you open images in chromium ;-)
<qengho> I don't use chromium!
<seb128> lol
<Laney> qengho just opens things in a hex editor
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark1
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-08-09 | Current topic: Sweet5hark1
<qengho> Only XPMs
<Laney> pfft, entry level
<Sweet5hark1> - libreoffice 5.2.0 upstream release
<Sweet5hark1> - libreoffice 5.2.0 snap release
<Sweet5hark1> - libreoffice 5.2 testbuild on arm
<Sweet5hark1> - CVE-2016-1513: tldr: AOO published an advisory about an issue, claiming LibreOiffice isnt affected, while in fact old versions were. they also denied sharing the PoC code, so we had to ask the researchers directly.
<Sweet5hark1> -- As a bonus they have only published a source patch and still publish vulnerable binaries. we are good since thursday, which was the ad-hoc disclosure date added for LibreOffice after the fact
<Sweet5hark1> - libreoffice/gtk3 and theming foo. first played with LibreOffice master against gtk 3.19, but then found both the LibreOffice 5.2 branch and the 3.20 stuff to be quite different ...
<Sweet5hark1> - so did a local build of libreoffice 5.2 against 3.20 on a yakkety VM ... which failed because linking libmerged OOMed
<Sweet5hark1> - some upstream triage, review and bugfixing
<Sweet5hark1> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark1
<Sweet5hark1> (oh also: AOO apparently was informed 6 months ago)
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-08-09 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Attempted to reproduce issues in bug #1574324 with no success, requested some info from those who experience it.
<willcooke> * In working on the above, I did find that my own bluetooth headset can't be used with the A2DP profile in xenial, but works in yakkety. Think the issue is in bluez, going to spend some time trying to track down the needed patches and see about pushing the fix in an SRU.
<willcooke> * Merged and uploaded alsa-utils 1.1.2 to yakkety.
<ubot5> bug 1574324 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashes when connecting to bluetooth headphones (due to ubuntu changes?)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574324
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-08-09 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - Ghostscript: Investigating tray selection bug in PCL-XL driver.
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: More modifications for snappification.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2016: Guide students through their projects
<tkamppeter> - Bugs
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-08-09 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Fixed maximize button for partially maximized windows
<Trevinho> · Fixed some unity8 branches
<Trevinho> · Adapted CSS selectors in force-quit dialog windows for gtk 3.20
<Trevinho> · Fixed google-mock causing test crashes in yakkety with gcc-6
<Trevinho> · Fixed a libframe crash
<Trevinho>  /eof
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-08-09 | Current topic: aob
<willcooke> No update from Robert, but he's full time on libsnapd
<willcooke> I'm going to London again tomorrow
<willcooke> so FJKong will reschedule our 1:1
<willcooke> and hikiko, I think we're in sync already
<seb128> just a note that feature freeze is coming
<FJKong> willcooke: no p
<willcooke> Anyone got anything else for the meeting?
<seb128> and things are going to get a bit crazy
<hikiko> yes willcooke, thanks!
<seb128> we might need to MIR a stack of packages for getting u8 session in the iso
<seb128> would be nice to dispatch some of the workload
<willcooke> +1
<seb128> so please keep some cycles in your planning for that
<seb128> though I don't think there is much we can descope
<seb128> like we landed transitions&updates in proposed/yakkety
<seb128> so we need to sort the whole out now
<seb128> anyway was just a pre-ff warning
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> so lets wrap, thanks all
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug  9 15:54:26 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-08-09-15.32.moin.txt
<andyrock> and me? :O
* Laney changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<seb128> andyrock, I though you were on holidays? ;-)
<seb128> or was that a Trevinho's joke?
<andyrock> just not at my place
<andyrock> :D
<andyrock> you know part-time thing
<seb128> yeah, was just joking
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: as for ff, can we dump in libreoffice as is  then so we dont need a ffe. will see about the theming -- im sure its solvable, but the longer we postpone LO, the more likely it is that something else will break it in interesting ways again.
<seb128> andyrock, I guess post your update
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, yeah, check with Laney though, we don't want to end up with having to fix libreoffice build to unblock some of the current transitions
<Sweet5hark1> seb128, Laney: I build libreoffice against -proposed on ~all arches last Friday, so that should be reasonably well.
<seb128> good
<seb128> let's land it this week then
<seb128> andyrock, your weekly update!? ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: about that unity8 autopkg tests making unity not being moved to release pocket... Can we do something?
<seb128> Trevinho, try to see if Saviq can help
<seb128> those buggy test are annoying :-/
<Trevinho> i've been told they've been fixed upstream, things were in a silo
<Trevinho> which... Mirv told me it was about to be released
<Laney> do it
<xnox> chrisccoulson, https://launchpad.net/~xnox/+archive/ubuntu/nonvirt/+build/10588750 https://launchpad.net/~xnox/+archive/ubuntu/nonvirt/+build/10588752
 * xnox crosses fingers
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> Trevinho, if the test is known to be flaky can you ask them to just force land anyway?
<Trevinho> seb128: "them", who? :)
<seb128> trainguards
<sil2100> What's up?
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, well... on that side is published
<seb128> well is it not published?
<seb128> where
<Trevinho> seb128: it's in proposed, not in release because of that
<seb128> oh
<seb128> then from a SRU perspective it landed
<seb128> they don't require you to have migration done
<seb128> they just don't want to not be forgotten
<Trevinho> ok
<Saviq> seb128, Trevinho, where can I help?
<seb128> Saviq, can you make the unity8 tests unflacky? -;)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> -c
<Saviq> I can try and make them unflaky :P
<seb128> thanks!
<seb128> would make Trevinho happy
<tedg> Trevinho: I think you need to be a core-dev to kick stuff on proposed: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#unity
<seb128> you want happy italians, they provide you with good beer and pizza then
<Saviq> need to start collecting stats on what're the most offending ones
<Trevinho> :)
<Trevinho> I can be happy anyway... Actually we should probably just make an unity-schema file which we both depends on, instead of having shared schemas in our codebase
<tedg> Though, it seems the unity8 tests on armhf aren't flaky, they're Always Failed :-)
<Trevinho> so... no more this autopkg tests
<seb128> right
<Trevinho> or, maybe just moving them to gsettings-ubuntu-schemas ?
<Trevinho> Saviq, seb128: what you think ?
<seb128> I wouldn't add a new source for those
<seb128> seems most work that it's worth
<Trevinho> gsettings-ubuntu-schemas is already there
<seb128> Trevinho, right, I was saying I wouldn't add a new unity-schema
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, I do agree...
<seb128> bah, gnome-software doesn't list vlc in my yakkety vm :/
 * seb128 goes to a command line
<seb128> it's listed by appstream-cli
<seb128> but I never remember what that means :-/
<Laney> http://appstream.ubuntu.com/yakkety/universe/issues/vlc.html <- it's not available on yakkety
<Laney> got to go to the allotment
<Laney> laters
<seb128> have fun Laney!
<willcooke> night all
<ochosi> jbicha: in case you can help with the gresource stuff (breaks assets in greybird) that'd be great. if not that's ok too, i'll read up on it
<jbicha> hmm? is there a bug? did you install the gresource files?
<ochosi> yeah i did. seems like checks and radios don't show up anymore (the assets aren't loaded/found)
<jbicha> ok I saw that bug, is there a common app that you found that could reproduce that bug?
<ochosi> sure, any app practically :)
<ochosi> try system-config-printer
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-10
<hikiko> hello
<duflu> Oh hello hikiko
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> xnox, seems like those firefox ppa builds are still unhappy :-(
<xnox> yeah, i know =(
<seb128> oh, and hey xnox ;-)
<xnox> i'm not sure what i'm doing right or wrong. will be doing "interactive" build on s390x to see what's happening, becuase it looks like it's not doing what i thought it was going to =)
<seb128> chrisccoulson might be able to help you maybe? he knows the build system at least
<chrisccoulson> The build system has changed a lot since I last worked on firefox
<chrisccoulson> You can ask me anything about the chromium one though ;)
<xnox> chrisccoulson, which one of the two is a more complete linux distribution?
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> The chromium one is a lot simpler
<jibel> morning, currently upgrade to Yakkety fails with bug 1611256, could someone have a look?
<ubot5> bug 1611256 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "X to Y upgrade fails with gconf2 depends on python3:any; however: Package python3 is not configured yet." [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1611256
<seb128> cyphermox, doko, ^
<seb128> hey jibel
<jibel> Salut seb128
<Trevinho> morning guys
<xnox> chrisccoulson, so even though i have patched icu.m4, the *b.dat is not getting picked up
<xnox> so i'm guessing that moz.build is not actually using that....
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> hey seb128 ...
<Trevinho> wow, I'm at my parents' these days... And... no electricity for three hours today ---
<Trevinho> :-/
<seb128> urg
<seb128> how come?!
<Trevinho> works...
<duflu> or doesn't
<Trevinho> thank god I've a mobile 4g modem, so I can have high(er) speed connection anyway
<Trevinho> I just hope batteries would last, but they should
<Trevinho> or... I'd just move to somewhere else :)
<xnox> chrisccoulson, or maybe i should not use autoconf2.69 manual when building with autoconf2.13....
<desrt> o hai everyone!
<desrt> forgot to mention in the meeting yesterday: GUADEC starts tomorrow!
<seb128> hey desrt, I guess you are going? is anybody else from the team going?
<desrt> uh... larsu? :)
<seb128> haha
 * larsu smiles
<desrt> we're kickin' it oldschool.  sharing a hotel room and everything.
<Trevinho> oh... guadec!
<seb128> nice
<seb128> how big is GUADEC this year?
<desrt> no idea.
<desrt> "not as big as the universala kongreso"
<seb128> well at least 2 people going we can say ;-)
<Laney> guten morgen
<desrt> reminds me i need to do my duolingo1
<desrt> morning, laney :)
<desrt> you're not on the guadec train, are you?
<Laney> nein
<Laney> i'm going to be at the seaside
<desrt> too bad.
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> how's it hanging?
<larsu> probably much smaller even than in recent years :(
<didrocks> seb128: 4 people from Lyon going! :)
<larsu> hi Laney and seb128 and Trevinho and desrt and didrocks
<didrocks> hey larsu!
<Laney> hey larsk
<seb128> didrocks, #gnomefr is Lyon based indeed
<seb128> jbicha, can you email ubuntu-desktop@ asking for your ubuntu-desktop membership to be reactivated? ;-)
<larsu> Laney: oh, who is that? The person you hired to replace me?
<Laney> the evolved form
<Laney> (too much pokemon)
<didrocks> btw, I stumbled again upon this yesterday: http://aruiz.synaptia.net/siliconisland/2012/08/why-cant-we-be-friends.html
<didrocks> see how larsu looks young! :)
<didrocks> or rather "looked"
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I don't see any difference
<larsu> haha awesome!
<larsu> we all look young on there
<larsu> Laney hadn't been born at that time
<didrocks> true facts! :)
<Laney> maybe I was conceived there
 * Laney shudders
<larsu> oh and where is desrt?
<larsu> lol
<desrt> :(
<didrocks> yeah, unsure…
<desrt> i think i was dreaming up the dbus protocol for GMenuModel or something
<desrt> actually, more likely thinking about action muxers
<Laney> rock and roll
<Laney> wtf
<Laney> someone just retried the failed build of ffmpeg so fast that by the time I clicked the link from the email it was already gone
<Laney> that was the second failure too
<Laney> third time's the charm
<seb128> somebody who just joined IRC? ;-)
 * Laney has joins off
<Laney> but I uploaded it, so only I would have had the email
 * Laney confuse
<larsu> Laney: don't worry, it's Wednesday
 * larsu hopes to add to the confusion
 * Laney goes back into the cave
<desrt> so.... it's fivethirtyeight season again
<desrt> i'm really going to enjoy opening this page every morning for the next couple of months
<xnox> chrisccoulson, any pointers as to how to pass --disable-ion on powerpc & s390x as a.... configure flag?
<xnox> ./debian/rules is madness in firefox package
<chrisccoulson> xnox, debian/config/mozconfig.in
<chrisccoulson> if we're passing things like that, we should really be turning off the official branding too
<xnox> well.
<xnox> upstream has no ion support for powerpc & s390x, so they should be doing the right thing by default.
<xnox> i might submit upstream patch to their mozconfig too.
<xnox> i'm not uploading this, just trying to make it build.
<xnox> however, imho ion jit should just use gcc atomics and stop pretending they don't work on powerpc & s390x
<xnox> chrisccoulson, most of our ports arches are not supported upstream and are tier-3
<xnox> the littleendian ones have atomics support implemented upstream, e.g. for ion jit support
<xnox> however there are no atomics support upstream committed for powerpc (32bit) nor for s390x.
<xnox> however fedora do build s390x firefox.... http://s390.koji.fedoraproject.org/kojifiles/packages/firefox/48.0/5.fc26/data/logs/s390x/build.log
<xnox> with-system-icu
<xnox> yet with official branding
<seb128> doookoooo
<seb128> grrr, just got an update + sru rejected because of an upload not commited to the package vcs
<willcooke> morning from London
<willcooke> urgh, lag
<seb128> hey willcooke!
<seb128> new wifi card or still experiencing grumpy nm at the office? ;-)
<willcooke> made good time this morning 1hr 15mins
<willcooke> I've got an ethernet cable :)
<willcooke> it's the future
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> errands and lunch, bbl
<willcooke> seb128, waaaiit
<seb128> yes?
<doko> well, seb127 could better tell what exactly is wrong
<seb128> doko, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/3.8.1-0ubuntu9 was not commited to lp:~ubuntu-desktop/vino/ubuntu (which is the vcs referenced in debian/control), so I did bzr pull/change/commit/push/dput -> got rejected email because the version was existing in the archive with different content
<seb128> yes I could have checked the archive first
<seb128> but ideally the vcs is uptodate and we avoid those issues
<doko> I was told to leave vino alone, and this one just is a no-change upload ...
<seb128> unsure what you mean leave it alone
<seb128> but if you do an upload please update the vcs
<seb128> even in no change uploads
<seb128> because otherwise we hit cases like I just described
<seb128> I had to uncommit, merge your work, do mine back and push overwrite
<seb128> anyway lunch time
<seb128> bbl
<doko> no way, if this can't be automated
<xnox> chrisccoulson, seb128 - i give up on s390x/powerpc for now. It builds in fedora, doesn't build in debian.
<xnox> need to dig more into what is borked.
<ricotz> hey desktoper
<ricotz> s
<Trevinho> ouch, no electrictity till 14:00... What bastards! :/
<ricotz> building against cups 2.2~rc1-1 seems broken "/usr/include/cups/ppd.h:40:22: fatal error: raster.h: No such file or directory"
<chrisccoulson> xnox, thanks
<Trevinho> main laptop power is over... Well, lunch time anyway... Hope to get electricity back in a bit
<Laney> good luck!
<seb128> Trevinho, enjoy lunch!
<seb128> ricotz, hey, that's worth mentioning to tkamppeter when he gets online
<seb128> ricotz, do you have a build log showing the issue or a bug report?
<ricotz> seb128, I see, not anymore since I retried the builds without -proposed enabled
<seb128> k, what source was it?
<ricotz> gtk+3.0
<seb128> let me try in a pbuilder
<ricotz> it was 3.21.4 but I assume 3.20.6 will fail as well
<seb128> likely if it's a cups bug
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: http://www8.hp.com/us/en/products/proliant-servers/product-detail.html?oid=7152904#!tab=features <- requesting this as next hardware replacement
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: (including the private power plant needed for it)
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, :DD
 * Laney cries
<jbicha> seb128: ricotz: see https://bugs.debian.org/833889 (I accidentally filed against the wrong pkg yesterday!)
<ubot5> Debian bug 833889 in libcups2-dev "libcups2-dev: Missing dependency on libcupsimage-2-dev" [Serious,Open]
<ricotz> jbicha, thx
<seb128> jbicha, k, I had the same conclusion ...
<seb128> Laney, what's the issue? :-(
<seb128> jbicha, do we really need to make gnome-session depends on the new gnome-shell?
<seb128> that blocks gnome-session gnome-keyring etc in proposed
<Laney> can't fix ffmpeg
<seb128> :-(
<jbicha> seb128: I haven't tried yet but https://tracker.debian.org/media/packages/g/gnome-session/changelog-3.20.0-1
<seb128> if it's only a .desktop name that's easy to patch
<jbicha> yes or we can try to fix gjs
<Trevinho> .... and FUIT LUX!
<jbicha> last week, I triggered an autopkgtest.u.c from my PPA, I saw the test on running.html but I have no idea where PPA tests results go…
<Laney> you have to explore swift yourself
<Laney> AFAIK
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration/AutopkgtestInfrastructure#Example_queries
 * Laney is running gjs tests locally now
<jbicha> Laney: thanks, found my test result
<jbicha> gjs passes its tests on my computer :|
<Laney> here too
<Laney> although I rebuilt it
<Laney> let's try with the binaries in the archive
 * Laney goes off to mooch around the library while that grinds away
<Laney> this new office is good
<seb128> is that the one with pants wifi? ;-)
<Laney> better today
<Laney> huh
<Laney> so gjs passed when I rebuilt the source, but it failed when I used the archive binaries
<jbicha> Laney: ok, how about we retry rebuilding gjs then, since gjs was built we got gobject-introspection 1.48
<Laney> worth a try
<Laney> you want to do that upload?
<jbicha> sure, I'll do it now
<Laney> cool
<Laney> would be nice to understand this interaction enough to know what's making it fail
<Laney> ho hum
<Laney> i'll be back in a bit
<seb128> jbicha, your evolution merge request is in the sponsoring queue but you should have access to merge/upload that one (upload is blocked on eds but you can probably already merge in the vcs)
<jbicha> oops, I didn't intend to propose that for merging since I can upload myself
<jbicha> but no, I can't push to ~ubuntu-desktop branches yet
<seb128> oh, right, vcs doesn't match upload acls
<seb128> I overlooked that
<seb128> you can upload but not commit
<seb128> :-/
<Sweet5hark> first half of august, suposedly the hottest time of the year.
<Sweet5hark> outside: hail
<ogra_> Sweet5hark, yeah, but hot hail ...
<Laney> jbicha: seb128: It's probably a good idea to push the branch under ~motu if it's moved to universe, and fix Vcs-Bzr in the package
<Sweet5hark> pzzt! eis und heiss
<jbicha> Laney: I don't think ~motu is a good place for it, see how empty https://code.launchpad.net/~motu is
<Laney> I doubt anybody browses that to find branches
<Laney> There's history to keep here, and you might as well make it so that the branch is writable by those who can upload
<jbicha> will merge proposals spam all of ~motu?
<Laney> There's an email address set for that team, so nope
<Laney> just like I never get emails for ubuntu-desktop
<Laney> jbicha: sorry, can't +1 your ubuntu-desktop application because I can't type my passphrase
 * Laney has failed 9 times now
<Laney> 12th time is a charm
 * Sweet5hark hums "Im going slightly mad".
<tedg> Can unity7 skip the unity8 autopkg tests here? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#unity
<tedg> Sweet5hark: That's because global warming is a lie, told by big hail to distract you.
<seb128> tedg, Laney might be able to help you (or anyone who has upload right might but I never remember if that's the case and how)
<Trevinho> tedg: I'd love to... But.... no. At least unless someone would push a button
<Trevinho> Laney: can maybe? ^
<Laney> It's the release team, but I don't want to
<Laney> Get the Unity 8 team to fix the test
<seb128> Saviq, ^
<Laney> I said last time I did it that I wasn't going to do it again
<Trevinho> Laney: I've been told they've been fixed in some silo for long time... but
<Trevinho> Laney: the thing is that is blocking unity7 too.. :-(
<Laney> It needs to be a priority
<Trevinho> which... blocks other works..
<Laney> Trevinho: Sorry that you have to feel the pain, but it's better in the long run
<Trevinho> so you want us to annoy u8 people?
<seb128> the issue is that it put the annoyance on the wrong people
<Trevinho> Laney: I mean, I agree... but it's just we're affected by something which they aren't...
<seb128> u8 team doesn't care about u7 being blocked
<Laney> They do now
<Trevinho> that's thet thing.. how seb128 said.
<seb128> how do they do?
<Laney> go direct the pressure at them instead of the release team
<Laney> then they will care
<seb128> I pinged Saviq yesterday
<Saviq> yay, /me getting bashed
<Trevinho> not that I couldn't try to fix them too, but maybe it would take more time
<Laney> it's always easier to disable, skip or ignore tests
<Laney> but it's not often the right thing to do
<seb128> in an ideal world we sure would fix every issue
<Saviq> guys, if it was *easy*, we'd have fixed them long ago, but most of those failures only happen, intermittently, on britney, not even in our CI
<Saviq> any case, OK, I will put more pressure on getting those to be more stable
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<tedg> We've also see tests that only fail intermittently on britney and no where else. It seems that environment is different somehow. Causing people to disable autopkgtests :-/
<Laney> Trevinho: You should do what you said yesterday and split the dependency
<seb128> Trevinho, meanwhile what work does it block?
<Laney> thanks
<Laney> I'll retry the tests meanwhile, maybe they work this time
<seb128> Laney, that's cheating as much as skipping the test :p
<seb128> you are virtual skipping the test by another mean
<seb128> virtually
<Laney> Sort of
<Laney> if they go green you know they aren't totally broken
<seb128> right
<seb128> I meant the package split
<seb128> not the retry
<Laney> well
<seb128> that just let unity7 in an remove the insensitive to fix unity8
<Laney> the point of testing unity8 when unity7 gets uploaded is that there's a relationship there
<Laney> a unity 7 upload could break unity 8
<Laney> but if you remove the relationship then that can't happen
<seb128> right, though in the current case it's not the unity7 schemas breaking the test
<Laney> I know!
<seb128> your point was that not skipping is putting incensitive to fix unity8
<tedg> seb128: Is it possible to get someone from desktop/foundations to look into britney's test environment. I know it's a bit of a science experiment, but it seems like the reliability could be improved.
<seb128> but splitting is removing that
<seb128> anyway just pointing it out
<seb128> the separate schemas thing is still good imho
<Laney> It'll remove it from unity 7
<Laney> but other projects will still have it
<seb128> which is not much different from forcing the current unity7 upload in
<Laney> It's not an argument which says that random packages should block on random other ones
<Laney> Just to spread the pain around
<Laney> It's not pain for pain's sake
<seb128> right
<seb128> well I think we each understand each others position
<seb128> so no point arguing here
<seb128> Trevinho, why is the migration blocking more work?
<seb128> you could force merge the silo and do another landing in proposed no?
<tedg> seb128: I am trying to rebuild the systemd unit silo, which has Unity in it.
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, if I can force-merge the silo is fine... it was more blocking the SRU maybe
<seb128> tedg, I doubt you are going to get anyone working on infra before ff, especially with pitti on holidays
<seb128> Trevinho, I told you yesterday that SRU team doesn't care about migration
<seb128> having it in yakkety-proposed is good enough
<seb128> the rule is about making sure things land
<seb128> once they are in proposed they are in the pipe
<seb128> there is no way they are not going on
<Sweet5hark> hmmm, /me went from "it doesnt work and I dont know why" to "it works and I dont know why" #notsureifimprovement
<seb128> (well except if we delete the proposed version, but we usually don't)
<tedg> seb128: Yeah, I'm more interested in getting it on the TODO list long term. Not the first time it has been an issue.
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, i remember that... It was just that pitti asked why the fixes weren't released in yakekty yet... So...
<seb128> tedg, yeah, maybe talk to Steve...
<tedg> seb128: K, will do.
<Saviq> just for you guys, Albert just found out why at least one of our tests was flaky https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1610165
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1610165 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "qmltestrunner::DashContent::test_mainNavigation() does not always pass" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> Trevinho, I don't think he said that for things that were in yakkety-proposed but not migrated
<seb128> Saviq, thanks!
<jbicha> Sweet5hark: as long as it keeps working, I don't see a problem there :)
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, I can ping sru team again
<seb128> Sweet5hark, working is always an improvement ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, that said, for a long time now our autopkgtests in yakkety because of migration issues and that they are built with proposed but tested without it
<Trevinho> seb128: as for finalizing the silo, I'm getting error 401... Unauthorized
<Trevinho> seb128: should i ask trainguards?
<Saviq> looking at http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/u/unity8/yakkety/amd64/ we've had a ~good track record before 07.21 or so
<seb128> Trevinho, yes please
<Laney> I feel bad now
<Laney> Maybe a force-skiptest for unity7 wouldn't be so bad
<Laney> ...
<Sweet5hark> sooo, how does gtk handle precedence if a style context has multiple classes added?
<seb128> Laney, don't, you have a defendable position and you said previous time you wouldn't skip it again so fair enough
<Laney> Sweet5hark: Add a provider with a higher priority if you want it to win
<seb128> Laney, I don't think it's blocking the world, like if it had been blocking the gtk update to land I would have argued more in favor of unblocking
<Laney> seb128: You made me doubt myself!
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> sorry man!
<Laney> I did skip loads of stuff for the qt migration
<Sweet5hark> Laney: whats a provider and what is it doing in my gtk?
<Laney> kubuntu tests are a whole new world
<seb128> I can image
<seb128> that one is almost impossible to get in
<seb128> and that's without being strict
<seb128> it would have been impossible by sticking to the "no workaround/exception"
<Laney> Sweet5hark: It's a way of giving style information to a context
<Laney> for example there are CSS style providers
<Laney> which you can create in code
<Laney> speaking of qt
 * Laney goes to look at ffmpeg again
<Sweet5hark> Laney: well, I just wanted to give the toolbar context in libreoffice another class, so that I can override the theming for libreoffice to be a bit different than for others. So I found the place where the context sets the "primary-toolbar" and "toolbar" classes to the context, and wanted to add a "libreoffice-toolbar" and I wonder if order matters in this.
<Laney> Sweet5hark: Oh right, I should think that the priority only matters if you have conflicting selectors and rules within them
<Laney> You should be able to just add the class
<Saviq> seb128, Trevinho, Laney, ok so the plot thickens - I assume what you're fighting is http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity? in that case it won't pass, courtesy of gcc6 I believe - we need a newer unity8 to be tested there (it's trying to test one from almost a month ago)
<Saviq> we've fixed the build issue (yes, I know, we shouldn't be building anything in autopkgtests, we're getting there)
<Laney> hah
<Laney> I'm working on the migration :-/
<Saviq> but it never got into release pocket, so britney's trying to test the old one
<Saviq> yeah that will improve things for sure
<Saviq> nothing flaky (that we can see) or broken there then
<Sweet5hark> Laney: right. so I now have a context that has "primary-toolbar" as class (so that other themes work as expected) and added a "libreoffice-toolbar" class so I can fix it for Ambience. Now I wonder how I write a selector that triggers on the "libreoffice-toolbar" class in Ambience and how to make sure it takes precedence over any selector on the generic "primary-toolbar" class in ambience ...
<Sweet5hark> and so far I havent figured that out yet ...
<Laney> Sweet5hark: Make your rule more specific (such as .primary-toolbar.libreoffice-toolbar), then it will be used
<Laney> But the other one will match too - that's how CSS works - so you need to set any properties you care about in the more specific one
<Sweet5hark> Laney: so how does that work for e.g. when one sets "background-image:something;" and the other one sets "background-image:none;"? is something "more specific" than "none"?
<Laney> "To determine the effective style for a widget, all the matching rule sets are merged. As in CSS, rules apply by specificity, so the rules whose selectors more closely match a node will take precedence over the others."
 * Sweet5hark suspects he sees heisenbehavior here, and the changes in theming he sees are results of the RNG doing a different throw, not because of code changes
<Sweet5hark> *sigh*
<Saviq> Laney, seb128, can you guys ACK https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/fix-1607240/+merge/301605 please? thanks
<Laney> sure
<Laney> done!
<GunnarHj> seb128: Objection re bug #1607937! There is an upload proposal in a PPA.
<ubot5> bug 1607937 in gnome-font-viewer (Ubuntu Xenial) "font viewer starred from dash: Unknown option --gapplication-service" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1607937
<seb128> GunnarHj, the bug could be a bit more explicit about that, also I doubt we want a 3.16->3.20 update as a SRU
<GunnarHj> seb128: Sorry if it was 'hidden' in the middle of the description. As regards 3.16 -> 3.20, I argued for it. Few and small changes.
<GunnarHj> seb128: With that said, I can try to use a patch instead, if you prefer that.
<seb128> GunnarHj, the changelog is misleading in this case, the update has new features (support for TTC fonts)
<seb128> e.g Support TTC fonts
<seb128> ups
<seb128> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-font-viewer/commit/?id=e512b0bd53636ebad6ce2428c44bfb02816ed7f2
<seb128> so you at least need a bug with a testcase for that changeset if you want to do the update
<seb128> otherwise I would suggest just backportinghttps://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-font-viewer/commit/?id=acf919c43cf0e7700aaf05931f424843ce4b29dd
<GunnarHj> seb128: Then I'll backport that commit. Getting back on the topic.
<seb128> GunnarHj, thanks
<GunnarHj> seb128: Np. Your response was a calculated risk. ;)
<seb128> :-)
<jbicha> GunnarHj: it's not impossible to argue that that update is bug fixes but it takes more work to be able to persuade the sru team
<seb128> well the bug being fixes is fine
<seb128> it's just that the upload has more changes
<seb128> so those should be documented/explained why they are useful and how to test them
<GunnarHj> jbicha, seb128: Let's focus on the main issue. Patch coming soon.
<jbicha> GunnarHj: yeah, that's a lot less time and effort :)
<seb128> k, time for sport and dinner
<seb128> have a nice evening desktopers
<seb128> see you tomorrow
<Laney> bye seb128!
<willcooke> cya seb128
 * Trevinho finally killed a tiger mosquito and it's probably the best way to close the day too
<Trevinho> going for a run... have a nice evening folks.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Wrote a patch and confirmed that it fixes the issue.
<jbicha> Laney: gjs autopkgtest apparently works since gjs and gnome-shell 3.20 migrated
<Laney> nice
<bschaefer> Trevinho, hey, have you seen the crazyness thats happening with yakkety + U7?
<bschaefer> compiz is like freaking out (the main UI keeps moving around/flashing?) As if its attempting to move a workspace but doesnt
<ochosi> hm, has anything changed in compiz in 16.10? i just received a bugreport against my theme that it suddenly has square corners instead of rounded ones...
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-11
<hikiko> hi
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, hi, https://paste.debian.net/plain/788134
<GunnarHj> seb128: Good morning, Sebastien! Any chance you have time to revisit bug #1607937? Patch attached, and I verified that it fixes the issue.
<ubot5> bug 1607937 in gnome-font-viewer (Ubuntu Xenial) "Font Viewer fails to start from dash: Unknown option --gapplication-service" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1607937
<seb128> hey GunnarHj, hey desktopers
<seb128> GunnarHj, I can have a look today if no other patch pilot beats me to it
<desrt> hello world
<jcjordyn120> go join #thelinuxgeekcommunity
<Trevinho> Morning...
<duflu> Morning Trevinho.
<duflu> I think we just got spammed on IRC
<duflu> That's new
<TheMuso> I've seen that kind of thing on and off.
<TheMuso> I think its generally ignored.
<duflu> TheMuso: Happy Census week ;)
<duflu>  /month
<TheMuso> duflu: You too, and yes I agree, census month.
<TheMuso> I actually got it filled out but couldn't submit it.
<duflu> Hurray
<RAOF> I think the census site is actually available now, two days after census day.
<Laney> BACK ONLINE
<duflu> RAOF: Yes. Now everybody please stay on your side of the boat or else it will topple
<duflu> RAOF: Uh, no. It's gone again
<seb128> hey Trevinho duflu TheMuso RAOF Laney desrt
<duflu> Morning seb128
<Laney> what's upé
<Laney> looks like autumn is here
<seb128> ~ubuntu-desktop-members+=1
<seb128> same here, cold rainy day :-/
<seb128> yesterday was nice though, perfect evening for tennis ;-)
<Trevinho> hey seb128
<Trevinho> and Laney
<Trevinho> and duflu which I forgot to greet before :)
<seb128> Trevinho, how are you? having power today? ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: full power
<Laney> luxury
<Trevinho> yesterday it was back after lunch... All my batteries were enough
<Laney> bring back berlusconi
<Laney> there was always power under him
 * Trevinho turned on all the lights just because... he can
<seb128> lol
<Trevinho> yeah... and trains were always in time.
<seb128> good old times
<seb128> but mind that when italians say "on time" they mean "don't make you wait more than 15 minutes"
<Trevinho> not true... :-), our hight speed trains are really the most on time of the europe...
<seb128> jaja
<Trevinho> Then you think to regional trains and..... ok, No one around :-D
<seb128> :-)
<Trevinho> I'm indeed a regional train :-D
<seb128> we noticed!
 * seb128 hugs Trevinho
<Trevinho> BUt... Really a nice one, isn't it!? :-D
 * Trevinho seeking for hugs
<Laney> definitely the first class
<Laney> man
<Laney> this armhf on arm64 inside lxd stuff is flaaaaaaaaaky
<Trevinho> ahah :D
 * Laney is bisecting ffmpeg inside there
<Laney> fun
<seb128> still wrestling with ffmpeg?
<Laney> getting there
<Laney> maybe
<Laney> ...
<seb128> go Laney go!
 * seb128 enables xenial-proposed to get the new goodness from andyrock and Trevinho
<andyrock> morning and yay for seb128
<Trevinho> and... getting some breakage? :)
<seb128> hey andyrock!
<seb128> Trevinho, oh, looking forward that, wouldn't be fun without a bit of those ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: going to verify bugs too?
<seb128> yes
<Trevinho> good...
<Trevinho> I'm a little afraid from the... seb128's maledition. That means: every single race condition, is just a crash for him.
<seb128> it's good to be good
<seb128> I'm told that version is going to stop warning me that my keypad is working!
<seb128> how dare you input numbers on a keypad without warning the user?! ;-)
<Laney> now just get the systemd service in for yakkety and you'll make me happy
<Laney> :)
<seb128> Laney, btw what's the deal with gstreamer, should we go for 1.9?
<Laney> didn't think about it
<Laney> I'm struggling for time a bit
<seb128> I noticed because it's in experimental/red on version
<seb128> I can have a look if you want
<Laney> and nothing required it yet as far as I could tell
<Laney> sure
<Laney> you get to use the git branches
<seb128> we are also behind on glib and need that test fix from d_esrt
<Laney> i know
<seb128> oh, urg
<Laney> next week
<seb128> yeah, no hurry, might make sense to make the new tarball that includes the fix
<seb128> well in fact we are in sync so I guess we could already sync the update that debian did in experimental if we wanted
<Laney> for glib?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> pochu did updates there
<Laney> correct
<Laney> I didn't test them yet
<Laney> and it won't have the test fix
<seb128> no hurry
<seb128> let's wait for next week and bring the test fix in
<willcooke> seb128, @ gstreamer.  jhodapp is doing some work getting mediahub ready for desktop.  He might be able to offer some advice and support here, he knows it quite well.
<seb128> willcooke, hey, thanks for the suggestion
<seb128> I think as a rule it's good to follow the current version, they are more likely to have improvements that benefit us
<willcooke> +1
<willcooke> maybe they fixed vaapi integration
<willcooke> lulz
<seb128> Laney, is there a page explaining that git workflow? it's on alioth?
<seb128> haha
<seb128> the day that happens willcooke is going to feel lost
<seb128> "what's next?!"
<willcooke> I have a list of things ready to moan about.
<seb128> :-)
 * willcooke is amazed at the speed the cards are moving around the Trello board 
<Laney> don't know about a page, sorry
<Laney> it's just git-buildpackage
<seb128> but can I push? or how do I MR or PR on alioth?
<Laney> they are on launchpad
<seb128> oh, ok
<seb128> that I can probably manage
<Laney> you add the debian branches as a remote, then merge the tags
<seb128> I though you had branches on pkg-gstreamer
<Laney> look in `man dpkg-mergechangelogs' and do the git integration it says in there
<Laney> that will make your life better
<Laney> also if you want me to review the first one, let me know ;-)
<duflu> In other news... seb128 if you could backport that Wayland/Mir fix for nautilus it would be awesome
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, good job, that unity SRU seems to work as described without regression ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: indeed, all the changes are in between statements: if (glib::gchar_to_string(g_get_user_name()) != "seb128") != { ... } :-D
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> roughly 0 steps left
<Laney> ♥ git
 * Laney is being spammed by italians on launchpad
 * Laney got subscribed to unity bugs
<Trevinho> you'll love it :-)
<Laney> giving me a warm fuzzy feeling inside
<Laney> seeing such top quality work
<Laney> 😘😘😘😘😘
<Laney> cyphermox: right, this unity-settings-daemon thing
<Laney> what's the best way to test it?
<Laney> oh look, unity went in
<cyphermox> Laney: the right way to test it is to make sure the scaling works, but it requires some HiDPI hardware
<jbicha> good morning
<cyphermox> otherwise you can start ubiquity and make sure the desktop background still shows up in the "Install" session (Try doesn't use ubiquity-dm), and perhaps with sufficient logging you can see that things happen the way you expected them to
<cyphermox> Laney: if you add "debug-ubiquity" to the command-line (hit F6) you can put ubiquity in debug mode, then the logs will be in /var/log/installer/debug
<seb128> hey cyphermox jbicha
<seb128> jbicha, you merged e-d-s/evo but you don't plan to upload yet right?
<jbicha> seb128: right, but is tonight ok? or the weekend?
<seb128> well unsure, I though we wanted to clear some of the transitions before
<seb128> check with Laney I would say, he has a better overview of the proposed state
<ochosi> hey folks!
<seb128> but next week is still fine, no feature freeze yet
<seb128> hey ochosi! how are you?
<ochosi> quick question, has anything changed wrt compiz's window decorator in 16.10? people are reporting my theme suddenly has square corners (instead of rounded ones)
<jhodapp> hey willcooke, seb128
<ochosi> seb128: good good :) trying to get a release of my theme out
<seb128> hey jhodapp!
<seb128> ochosi, that's one for Trevinho
<jhodapp> hey hey :)
<ochosi> ok thanks, i'll ping him with it directly :)
<seb128> could be a gtk 3.20 side effect?
<ochosi> Trevinho: hey! quick question, has anything changed wrt compiz's window decorator in 16.10? people are reporting my theme suddenly has square corners (instead of rounded ones)
<ochosi> i dunno, i didn't think that normal window decos had anything to do with gtk
<jhodapp> seb128, we are upgrading the phone gstreamer to 1.8.x right now...it's in silo 58 in fact
<ochosi> those are drawn by compiz or metacity, right?
<seb128> jhodapp, nice, any opinion on 1.9 for yakkety?
<seb128> ochosi, right, I though you were speaking headerbar/csd
<seb128> but let's wait for Marco
<jhodapp> seb128, I haven't looked at the changelog yet, but why go with a dev version? Is there something compelling in there?
<ochosi> no, curiously it only seems to affect "normal" ssd windows
<seb128> jhodapp, well it's dev cycle, we would get 1.10 before release so get that stable version
<jhodapp> seb128, it'd be nice for the desktop and the phone to be in sync for a little bit ;)
<seb128> the phone needs to catch up! :p
<jhodapp> seb128, hehe
<jhodapp> willcooke, btw, yesterday I got media-hub, music-app, unity8 music-scope and indicator-sound in unity8 all working together on the desktop :)
<seb128> jhodapp, nice ;-)
<willcooke> seb128, nice!!
<seb128> jhodapp, ^
<seb128> :-)
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> oops
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<seb128> tkamppeter, the recent cups changes in debian removed the ubuntu patches and made it fail to build on ubuntu, could you have a look?
<jhodapp> video isn't playing, but we agreed that's ok for a first go at it
<jhodapp> we'll have to finalize our hardware acceleration approach for video playback on the desktop
<seb128> get vaapi to work and willcooke is going to buy you lot of beer rounds ;-)
<willcooke> \o/
<jhodapp> haha
<jhodapp> isn't he going to buy me lots of beer anyway? ;)
<willcooke> of course
<willcooke> :D
<Trevinho> ochosi: gtk has changed, you need to update your .css to make selectors to work
<Trevinho> ochosi: something like https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/gtk320.unity/+merge/298072 should work
<Sweet5hark1> ricotz: thx, patched.
<jbicha> seb128: I'm thinking about evolution 3.22 for yakkety because it ports to webkit2
<jbicha> while https://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution-data-server/commit/?id=6c3cff9 isn't bad,
<jbicha> https://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution/commit/?id=332789f is an awfully big commit to backport
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark1, how are you?
<seb128> jbicha, I didn't look at the details of the 2.20->22 change but it looks like yakkety should have new enough libs for it and it's not too crazy, so why not
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: heya.
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: merging some more packaging tweaks for 5.2 dpkg, which should be good then.
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: the theming stuff is still annoying though ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, great, aiming for a friday upload? ;-)
<seb128> I can imagine :-/
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: yeah, should work.
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, yw, did you manage to successfully build 5.2.0 against current yakkety-proposed?
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: needed to cherry-pick a change from debian: -draw needs some stuff we used to have in -impress, thus running draw without having impress installed created nasty crashers ...
<Sweet5hark1> ricotz: yes, did so twice this week on multiple archs. why?
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, 5.2.1.1 build freezes at "[build CUT] sd_export_tests" on yakkety
<ricotz> see the prerelease ppa
<Sweet5hark1> ricotz: meh.
<ricotz> orcus and xixion isnt using boost1.61 yet afaics
<ricotz> so I am curious if 5.2.0 magically succeeds on the yakkety archive builders
<ricotz> *libixion
<jibel> cyphermox, can you look at bug 1611010 ?
<ubot5> bug 1611010 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "yakkety desktop - non-english installation crashes" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1611010
<hikiko> i forgot to change my nickname :p
<seb128> hey hikiko
<Sweet5hark1> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/images/7/7e/TDFAnnualReport2015LR.pdf <- still no news on my helicopter in there.
<hikiko> hi seb128 :)
<hikiko> I was there...
<hikiko> just forgot the nick since lunch break 5 hrs ago :p
<hikiko> \m/
<Sweet5hark1> despite TDF spending 518.000 EUR in 2015: no helicopter.
<qengho> hikiko: Five hour lunch? What, are you French?
<seb128> qengho, not friday yet!
<hikiko> hahaha
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Sebastien, do you possibly have time to revisit bug #1607937? Patched 3.16 with that commit.
<ubot5> bug 1607937 in gnome-font-viewer (Ubuntu Xenial) "Font Viewer fails to start from dash: Unknown option --gapplication-service" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1607937
<seb128> GunnarHj, sure, thanks for working on that!
<GunnarHj> seb128: Great, thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<cyphermox> jibel: ack
<Laney> cyphermox: don't need hidpi to test the signal stuff?
<Laney> I do have hardware, but it's my laptop and I would prefer not to use it directly :-)
<cyphermox> Laney: well, you can approximate it doing the right thing if xsettings really does show up and then the desktop background, etc.
<Laney> right
<Laney> now how to get ubiquity onto it early enough
<Laney> cyphermox: how do I get VTs when in ubiquity-dm?
<Laney> or would a systemd debug shell work?
<cyphermox> you don't
<cyphermox> add break=bottom that will get you in the system before ubiquity starts
<Laney> it would be easier to be able to iterate by restarting lightdm
 * Laney has started the debug shell
<ricotz> Laney, hey :), I see you are fighting with ffmpeg, please don't ignore that 3.1.2-1 is available
<Laney> One thing at a time
<ricotz> ok
<Laney> ricotz: Also it doesn't contain that commit
<ricotz> Laney, I mean no need to waste time on this old release, but alright
<seb128> the new one might be buggy in other exciting ways ;-)
<Laney> ok, thanks - I saw it yesterday but it doesn't have the fix, so it was less risky to just find the commit and take that than try to merge at the same time
<Laney> feel free to re-merge after it goes in
<ricotz> seb128, yeah, sure
<ricotz> this is just my opinions by looking at the upstream release dates
<seb128> right, it's a fine balance between newest and stable
<jbicha> anyone want to try to get the gspell tests to pass on autopkgtest.u.c? bug 1610588
<ubot5> bug 1610588 in gspell (Ubuntu) "[MIR] gspell" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1610588
<seb128> jbicha, that gspell MIR, is the issue that builder don't have a session bus? didyou try with dbus-run-session
<seb128> lol
<seb128> I was just typing about that
<seb128> look a gnome-keyring or policykit
<seb128> jbicha, e.g http://sources.debian.net/src/gcr/3.20.0-2/debian/rules/?hl=25#L25
<seppestas> Hi, are there any plans to fully support the Freedesktop StatusNotifierItem specification (https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/StatusNotifierItem/) on Ubuntu?
<seppestas> I would like to do it, but it kind of contradicts the Ubuntu Design guides regarding status menu's (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomStatusMenuDesignGuidelines)
<seb128> seppestas, hey, there is no plan to change from the current ubuntu design no
<qengho> seppestas: Is this an x/y question? You're asking about StatusNotifierItem, but that is a facility for doing something. What is it you want to do?
<seb128> going for some exercice, bbl
<seppestas> seb128: But what about the design guidelines? I.e, would code that allows applications to draw stuff when the status menu icon is pressed be submitted in the Unity panel / libappindicator?
<seppestas> 'cause in the current state Ubuntu is inconsistent with other operating systems for the sake of consistency
<seppestas> (and by Ubuntu I mean Ubuntu Unity)
<seppestas> So specifically: If I put code in the Unity service panel so that it sends an Activate method (https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/StatusNotifierItem/StatusNotifierItem/#activate) when an menu status is clicked and if I put code in libappindicator so that applications can use those events, for things that might not comply with the Ubuntu Status Menu design guidelines, would pull request ever be accepted?
<seppestas> s/request/requests
<ximion> Laney willcooke: Ever wondered why GNOME Software shows nothing but apps? (not even addons)
<ximion> https://github.com/hughsie/appstream-glib/commit/2c479053850958575c8de50fbee4433ec05019d3
<willcooke> ximion, ahh.  I thought it was a design decision
<willcooke> interesting
<ximion> willcooke: for apps, yes - but this means that also fonts, addons, input-methods, etc. won't be shown
<willcooke> ahh, kk
<ximion> willcooke: I wonder if this warrants a fix in Xenial... Afterall, addons should really be shown (e.g. for gedit)
<ximion> for this to work, this patch needs to be taken too https://github.com/hughsie/appstream-glib/commit/2c479053850958575c8de50fbee4433ec05019d3
<willcooke> ximion, I'm +1 - will speak to Robert
<ximion> this is really insane...
 * ximion should have investigated why addons don't show up way earlier
<Laney> you linked the same commit twice
<ximion> copy-pasting is hard....
<ximion> https://github.com/hughsie/appstream-glib/commit/ea8b160c8f05ae018dcf54181204cc5740c2aa1c
<ximion> Laney: I also got an email from vlc people yesterday, wondering why their app isn't showing up in Ubuntu
<ximion> might be the good old Contents-file-not-up2date issue
<ximion> jbicha said it would also not show up on Debian, but I couldn't reproduce this here
<jbicha> ximion: it does show up in Debian with 'appstreamcli search vlc' but not in the Software app
<ximion> jbicha: does appstream-util search vlc give any results?
<Trevinho> EOD here... See you tomorrow.
<Laney> don't ask me
<Laney> the icon was always in vlc-data
<ximion> jbicha: or rather: can you run killall gnome-software; gnome-software --verbose and paste the full outout somewhere?
<jbicha> bash: appstream-util: command not found
<ximion> the Debian data itself is fine: https://appstream.debian.org/data/stretch/main/
<ximion> (also the icon is there)
<Laney> I'll re-run for vlc, just in case
<ximion> for the Ubuntu data, I have no idea what happened there - the dep11gen algorithm should have found the right icon
<Laney> One day I'll get time to work on asgen
<jbicha> ximion: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/406303/
<Laney> re-running is stupid, it relies on people noticing
<Laney> need to switch
<ximion> jbicha: also looks like an appstream-glib bug
<Laney> cyphermox: getting there
<Laney> don't know if I will get all the way before EOD
<ximion> jbicha: could actually also be an issue in GS icon-refine
<cyphermox> ok
<ximion> jbicha: I'll update GS and asglib in Debian, let's see if that changes anything
<ximion> jbicha: can you also paste the output of appstreamcli status?
<jbicha> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/406309/
<ximion> okay, so the icon sets are there
<Laney> cyphermox: got to go now, do you want my wip or shall I try to finish it fully on monday?
<Laney> WTF
<Laney> right, sorry, got to go - but I've fixed it apart from checking the name of the signal
<Laney> happy weekend!
<willcooke> night all
<seb128> Laney, have a nice w.e!
<liuxg> does anyone know what it means "while [ ! -f "$mysqld_pid_file_path" -o ! -S "$mysql_socket_file_path" ]; do ...." I do not fully understand the "-o ! -S" part, thanks
<sarnold> -o means "or"
<sarnold> ! means not
<sarnold> -S probably means "file of type socket"
<liuxg> sarnold, thanks for your explanation.
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-12
<hikiko> hi
<Trevinho> Good morning gents du bureau...
<willcooke> happy Friday gang!
 * willcooke checks
<willcooke> yeah, Friday
<hikiko|afk> heh
<hikiko|afk> happy Friday willcooke and Trevinho and all
<hikiko|afk> bbl
<seb128> hey hikiko|afk willcooke Trevinho
<andyrock> good morning
<willcooke> morning andyrock
<seb128> hey andyrock, happy friday! how are you?
<andyrock> hey seb128 willcooke
<seb128> happyaron, hey, can you help the submitter to test the patch on bug #1579246?
<ubot5> bug 1579246 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "802.1x auth issues in 16.04, keep asking for password" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579246
<happyaron> seb128: sure
<seb128> thanks
<happyaron> seb128: but I'm confused cuz I can't reproduce it...
<seb128> I think ppa or local build and adding a deb to the bug should work
<happyaron> yep
<seb128> do you have a 802.1x config?
<happyaron> yes, I've set up a PEAP/MSCHAPv2+LDAP Wi-Fi at home to this it
<seb128> unsure, maybe it has to do with specific options
<happyaron> ok
<seb128> do you have a file generated in your /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<seb128> does it look like the one in the bug description?
<happyaron> seb128: I don't have a ca-cert field, cuz I'm using a letencrypt issued cert which is trusted by the system
<seb128> that might be the difference who knows ... anyway we have reported wanted to test a patch so let's just do that ;-)
<happyaron> ok
<seb128> thanks!
<cimi> seb128, hi seb, sorry to bother you for that :) I think that after updating recently my yakkety something doesn't work well with the keyring... it asks my ssh password in the terminal everytime I use bzr, you know how to fix those issues?
<cimi> I solved running the keyring daemon in ~/.profile but that looks more like a workaround
<ochosi> Trevinho: right, i guess i need to port over the unity theming i had in my theme before. forgot about the UnityDecoration stuff. thanks for the hint!
<Trevinho> yw
<seb128> cimi, try asking La_ney next week (he's on vac today), that has to do with systemd user session and he looked at those issues
<Sweet5hark1> ricotz: urgh, seeing the sd_exports_test fail on 5.2.0/yakkety too now.
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: ^^ so no weekend upload, as something updated in yakkety-proposed broke libreoffice this week (it build fine against -proposed last friday)
<Sweet5hark1> :?
<Sweet5hark1> :/
<ochosi> Sweet5hark1: did you manage to resolve your theming issues yet?
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, :-( do you have any idea what?
<Sweet5hark1> ochosi: not against 5.2 unfortunately. what i did on libreoffice master didnt work there.
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: nope, the test seems to be looping (see the session is being killed).
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: two options: disable the test for now, care for it later. or do a local build and try to debug it before uploading.
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: if I were a betting man, Id think some gcc or boost stuff caued the break. but thats just shooting into the dark right now.
<seb128> try asking doko if he knows about any recent toolchain change that could impact you?
<seb128> but better to fix than workaround
<seb128> so yeah, probably better to debug...
<Sweet5hark1> yeah, right now there isnt much info to throw at doko and I would understand a grumpy reply to "do you think there were changes that might have broken something" ;)
<Sweet5hark1> OTOH this is possibly currently still broken in -proposed only and stopping the presses might prevent promoting something kaputt that causes trouble elsewhere to main ...
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, ok :\ -- btw, make sure to *fix* and double-check the versioned Conflicts/Replaces for libreoffice-impress
<ricotz> and of course push your packaging changes to git
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, might be worth trying to build it with internal libixion/orcus
<seb128> that would be a workaround even if it worked
<ricotz> seb128, yes, until those libs are built against boost1.61
<ricotz> but it would (nearly) exclude boost as a problem
<Sweet5hark1> ricotz: what about renes libreoffice-impress C/Rs?
<ricotz> they don't work with your ubuntu version
<Sweet5hark1> ricotz: urgh, yeah. fixed and pushed.
<Trevinho> tedg: in ci-train the systemd unit-tests fail...
<Trevinho> tedg: see https://launchpadlibrarian.net/278558119/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.unity_7.5.0+16.10.20160812.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Trevinho> [==========] 1639 tests from 106 test cases ran. (57098 ms total)
<Trevinho> [  PASSED  ] 1637 tests.
<Trevinho> [  FAILED  ] 2 tests, listed below:
<Trevinho> [  FAILED  ] TestSystemdWrapper.Start
<Trevinho> [  FAILED  ] TestSystemdWrapper.Stop
<tedg> Trevinho: Uhg, okay. Let me see.
<Trevinho> tedg: try to run make check-headless in a non-x session
<tedg> Trevinho: Okay, spinning up the CPU fan :-)
<Trevinho> tedg: it's always a great melody when it compiles unity7 :)
<Trevinho> Mozart would be jealous
<Sweet5hark1> aaahhh fridays. I just tried to install the daily image yakkety amd64 from today. the installer crashed :/
<willcooke> :(
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, cyphermox knows about it I think
<cyphermox> yeah, I'm working on figuring out why
<cyphermox> looks like something is now caring more about localization than it used to
<doko> Sweet5hark1, seb128: when in doubt, blame glibc ;) (and if it just broke yesterday or today)
<chrisccoulson> doko, can I blame all of my problems on glibc too?
<doko> it's called glibc, not eliza
<chrisccoulson> heh
<tedg> Trevinho: The connection check broke the tests. I pushed a fix.
<Trevinho> thanks
<Trevinho> ah, yeah.. wait for it I guess would work
 * Trevinho leaves for some running... Have nice weekend everyone!
<Sweet5hark1> doko: yesterday/today sounds about right. ricotz reported breakage yesterday, i had a good build earlier in the week.
<flocculant> cyphermox: just fyi - xubuntu installed ok here
<infinity> Hey desktop people.
<infinity> My laptop has become dangerously close to unusable since an upgrade and reboot yesterday, and I'm trying to sort out where to lay blame.
<infinity> I get full-screen redraw flickers on window focus changes and sometimes just on keypress, and the frequency of that goes up and up until it's just flickering non-stop and needs a reboot to calm itself.
<infinity> Trevinho, seb128, Laney:  ^--- Any ideas?
<infinity> (And this was before I updated my local glibc, so the blame isn't on me :P)
<Trevinho> mhmh
<Trevinho> infinity: reverting unity/compiz changes anything for you?
<seb128> infinity, xenial or yakkety?
<infinity> seb128: Yakkety.
<seb128> tried to boot an older kernel?
<infinity> Trevinho: Maybe.  I haven't gotten to package level bisection yet, just decided to get angry and ask first, in case someone was aware of an issue and could talk me off the ledge. ;)
<seb128> does it do it on the greeter?
<seb128> but not known no
<Trevinho> infinity: nothing known.. Something changed in rendering though, so..
<infinity> seb128: Hard to say if it does it on the greeter, since it's very intermittent until it gets going.
<seb128> when it gets going does a session restart fixes it?
<infinity> Alright.  I'll get to reverting packages then, if no one has any current blame to pass around, and I'll get back to you.
<seb128> or do you need a reboot?
<infinity> seb128: Unsure, the last couple of times I just rebooted.  The reason I opted for the reboot was that even my VCs were doing the non-stop flickering once it was in that state.
<seb128> sounds lower level than the desktop shell then
<seb128> would blame the video driver/kernel
<seb128> but that's just a guess ;-)
<infinity> It certainly sounds mesa/drm/dri, but it could equally be something higher level started perturbing a previously un-tickled bug in the lower layers.
<infinity> Anyhow, I'll play with package level reverts later today and see if I can nail down what package change caused it.
<infinity> Which, indeed, might not be the package responsible for the bug, but might point at the bug.
<infinity> Oh, the other (much less dire) bug I've seen since the mess of updates over the last week is a thin white line appearing on the right edge of any desktop after the first app is launched.
<infinity> Not sure who to blame that on either. :P
<infinity> (Also a bunch of GTK+ theme bugs, but I'm pretty sure I know who to blame those on)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> the line could be unity or nautilus
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ is that known?
<infinity> I'd bet unity, based on it being tied to having a window on the desktop.  I close the window, and the line goes away again.
<infinity> So, perhaps a misplaced attempt to apply a shadow or something.
<infinity> Though, it is definitely "on the desktop", ie: you can't see it if the window is maximized.
<infinity> Holy crap.  In testing that, I just noticed that the gnome-terminal unmaximize bug was fixed!
<seb128> but yeah sounds likely to be unity
<infinity> !!!
<infinity> Yay!
<infinity> Anyone know how/where that was fixed, so it can be SRUed to xenial?
<seb128> Trevinho would know, but there was a fix SRUed to xenial a while ago, are you sure it's still an issue?
<infinity> Oh, it was fixed in xenial according to the bug.
<infinity> Huzzah.
<infinity> seb128: Wasn't sure, since I don't run xenial, but I'll trust the bug state. :)
<seb128> those italians are good ;-)
 * Trevinho celebrates
<Trevinho> anyway....
<Trevinho> Which line? did I miss a screenshot?
<cyphermox> flocculant: thanks but it's directly related to the language you used to install, too
<cyphermox> ie those languages that delimit fractions with something other than a dot are affected
<flocculant> cyphermox: that'd be why ubuntu worked as well then :p
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> there's an easy dumb fix I could apply but I think some other language could do things differently, I would rather really understand
<cyphermox> but it looks like maybe I'll force LANG=C and be done with it
<infinity> seb128: Oh, while I'm whining, and related to gnome-terminal, we've lose the "LP: #123456" right-click highlighting in gnome-terminal.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 123456 in xine-lib (Ubuntu) "podcast crashes amarok" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123456
<infinity> ubot5: NOT HELPFUL.
<infinity> cyphermox: LANG=C.UTF-8 please.
<seb128> infinity, try with Tre_vinho or La_ney
<seb128> Trevinho, no screenshot that I know but I'm sure infinity can provide one
<flocculant> cyphermox: while I have you're eye - what would I report against for (probably some gtk3 thing) with the installer?
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, I read the description though... But I didn't notice that personally I think andrea fixed it
<flocculant> cyphermox: don't know if you noticed but the 'skip' button isn't fixed at right side now - but wanders back and forwards depending on string length ...
<infinity> Trevinho: http://lucifer.0c3.net/~adconrad/no-app-no-line.png http://lucifer.0c3.net/~adconrad/app-and-line.png
<infinity> Trevinho: See the far right edge of the desktop.
<Trevinho> ah, that one.. mh no...
<Trevinho> never saw it
<cyphermox> flocculant: not sure what you mean with the skip button... do you mean during the slideshow?
<cyphermox> infinity: of course, it was just shorthand. if I say anything LC, expect a .UTF-8 tacked onto it, unless otherwise specified
<flocculant> cyphermox: this button > http://imgur.com/T9Uz42l
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, I don't think the lo failure is caused by new glibc since it wasn't there when it first failed
<willcooke> happy weekend all
<willcooke> night
<ahoneybun> anyone who works on the ubiquity installer?
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to update the kde frontend to Qt5 since Qt4 dropped Webview
<ahoneybun> I'm testing building it with debuild but I'm geting errors from wpa
<jbicha> ahoneybun: building ubiquity? what's wpa?
<ahoneybun> https://paste.kde.org/pogda6jrr
<ahoneybun> since ubuntu pastebin is down
<ahoneybun> error: this ‘if’ clause does not guard... [-Werror=misleading-indentation]
<ahoneybun> that seems to be the mean issue
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-13
<fooctrl> I think this problem might've been due to not using "Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs from intel-microcode (proprietary)" in additional drivers, but let's see if that was the problem
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-07
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> morning didrocks
<jamesh> hi didrocks
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<didrocks> hey jibel, jamesh
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, jibel
<oSoMoN> hey jamesh
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN!
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> hey jamesh oSoMoN didrocks
<oSoMoN> jibel, bien les vacances?
<didrocks> re seb128
<jamesh> I snuck a talk proposal for linux.conf.au in yesterday just before the deadline.  Let's see how that goes
<seb128> what's the topic?
<jamesh> confined apps on the Ubuntu Desktop
<seb128> nice
<oSoMoN> just snaps, or will you compare existing solutions?
<jamesh> oSoMoN: I was thinking of contrasting it a bit with the existing .deb packaging, but mostly about snaps
<jamesh> the conf isn't until January, and I don't know if the proposal will be accepted.  At this point, it is just a few paragraphs of abstract
<jibel> salut oSoMoN , très bien, 2 semaines aux seychelles à rien faire :) et toi?
<oSoMoN> jibel, très bien aussi
<duflu> jamesh, man, planning life ahead almost 5 months :)
<duflu> Not that they give you any other option...
<jamesh> duflu: well, I'd want to go to the conf anyway.
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<didrocks> feeling better today ?
<willcooke> hi didrocks, yeah pretty much cured today. Bit tired still
<didrocks> :( what was it? do you know?
<willcooke> Felt a bit like flu, aches and pains, being hot and cold at the same time, headache, tired, etc
<didrocks> urgh
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you? feeling better? had a good w.e?
<seb128> I see you already replied
<willcooke> hey seb128! :)
<seb128> good to see you are almost over it
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke, welcome back to the world of the living
<willcooke> :) thanks oSoMoN
<willcooke> jibel, morning, hope you had a relaxing holiday!  Potential new use case to add to the testing plan, and not sure how we can do it, but... people are reporting that leaving a GNOME Shell session running for days at a time instead of powering off at the end of the day causes crashes.  Could you add that to your list of things to look in to?
<chrisccoulson> good morning desktoppers
<seb128> heey chrisccoulson how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, I'm not too bad thanks. Quiet day today (the kids are at their nan's house) :)
<chrisccoulson> how about you?
<oSoMoN> good morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> chromium-browser 60.0.3112.78 on your list for today?
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, yeah
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, I'm good thanks! Lucky you to have a quiet day, no such luck here :-/
<seb128> I understand what GNOME designers mean by "distraction free"
<seb128> I'm not even being distracted by things I would like to know about, I'm missing the messaging menu icon and the badges on the launcher for e.g unread irc messages
<seb128> I wonder how other GNOME users deal with not missing messages&such
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, I miss that too
<oSoMoN> seb128, same here, I find I often miss IRC highlights because of missing indicator/launcher badges
<didrocks> seb128: there is no glib bzr branch that we maintain, only source package (just double checking before going ahead)?
<seb128> didrocks, that's right, glib is in sync most of the time so a branch would keep getting outdated
<didrocks> makes sense! Thanks :)
<seb128> better to get your change through Debian if you can
<seb128> I think L_aney might get annoyed if it gets out of sync :p
<didrocks> yeah, but I need to experiment first (fortunately it will only be a cherry-picking)
<didrocks> or do you want to sponsor it in debian ?
<didrocks> I don't have upload rights there, and the patch isn't a cherry-pick yet
<didrocks> (the ones from desrt)
<seb128> I think it's fine to distro patch and send to L_aney a note/msg about it
<seb128> I didn't commit to pkg-gnome for a while, I don't even have checkouts or anything configured on that box
<didrocks> sounds sensible to me, so yeah, will do!
<seb128> I could look at that but it's going to take more efforts that it's worth and they might find it inappropriate that I do that since I'm unactive
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I should start doing some work again there
<didrocks> sure
<ouroumov> Hello, not sure if this is the right place to talk about this, but I've just spend a lot of time to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct.
<seb128> ouroumov, hey, #ubuntu-devel might be a better channel if the topic is about Ubuntu and not desktop specific
<ouroumov> Thanks
<seb128> does anyone has gnome-tweak-tool installed on artful?
<seb128> do you get a launcher icon for it?
<willcooke> seb128, any extensions installed for the launcher, or just the thing on the left in Activities?
<seb128> willcooke, left in activities, menu in the top left panel, alt-tab
<seb128> no extensions
<seb128> the icon is right in the dash though
<willcooke> seb128, confirmed, I get the "missing icon" icon.  The black box and red circle thing
<seb128> willcooke, thanks
<seb128> willcooke, reported as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-tweak-tool/+bug/1709058
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1709058 in gnome-tweak-tool (Ubuntu) "Icon invalid in the favorites/panel menu/alt-tab" [Undecided,New]
<muktupavels> didrocks: did you use original desrt patches or patches that I updated?
<muktupavels> didrocks: I found few problems with patches
<didrocks> muktupavels: yeah, I'm pinging desrt as well. Did you get something similar?
<muktupavels> yes, dconf-editor always used default value and I had also criticals
<muktupavels> see my comments
<muktupavels> criticals is because of missing null check
<didrocks> and that's why it's reverting to default overriden value?
<muktupavels> patch "gsettings: cleanup default value lookup" had missing null check and after it gsettings always was using default value
<muktupavels> it is just using default
<didrocks> ahah :)
<didrocks> good finding
<didrocks> I was about to dig into it
<muktupavels> please test with patches that I attached
<didrocks> then, after refreshing my session and restarting my browser (just to post feedback), I saw your post :)
<didrocks> yeah
<muktupavels> they are same with problems fixed
<didrocks> doing
<didrocks> muktupavels: building, let's see how it goes :)
<didrocks> muktupavels: thanks for keeping an eye on this!
<muktupavels> didrocks: I just want see this finally merged in glib
<didrocks> yeah, we used GUADEC to give another example on why this is important for GNOME
<didrocks> muktupavels: but be patient, first time we talked about it with desrt was in… 2010! (for Ubuntu Netbook) ;)
 * didrocks is glad this is moving forward
<muktupavels> didrocks: that is long time...
<muktupavels> didrocks: suffix vs. prefix; what do you prefer? I prefer to use prefix, but desrt added it as suffix.
<jbicha> good morning
<oSoMoN> hey jbicha
<seb128> hey jbicha
<jbicha> I like the symbolic app icons in the top bar :)
<didrocks> muktupavels: I don't have any strong opinion. suffix is great because you see first the key, which is what you are really interested in
<seb128> jbicha, is anyone not liking them?
<didrocks> hey jbicha
<jbicha> did_rocks doesn't ;)
<didrocks> well, for consistency reason :p
<seb128> what we don't like is the mix of symbolic and colored icons displayed there
<seb128> the idea is nice
<seb128> the implementation makes it impossible to have consistency
<seb128> unless you own all the apps or have a way to enforce that apps use a symbolic icon
<didrocks> even if we had symbolic icon for our themes and GNOME apps
<seb128> and we have neither of those
<didrocks> I would still be against due to 3rd parties which can't follow them
<jbicha> it would be nice to at least have the default install fully support that feature, but it's a downside to Ubuntu shipping more apps that aren't core GNOME than other distros
<didrocks> (trademark issue and such…)
<seb128> jbicha, then it would look good until you install an app not included in the default set, it still somewhat sucks
<seb128> like install chrome and there you are
<seb128> or eclipse
<jbicha> "app developers: if you want your app to look good on Ubuntu, you should add a symbolic icon"
<seb128> right, do that and see how many do it and how long it takes
<jbicha> the symbolic icons are more clear because of how tiny the icon is there
<jbicha> if we override that to color now, we may never switch
<seb128> no need to try to convince me that the idea is good
<seb128> I'm just saying that in practice you get a mix of monochrome and colored icon
<seb128> and it looks weird
<jbicha> I honestly don't think most users will care about some icons being colorful there
<seb128> I don't think most users will care about all icons being colorful there
<seb128> :-)
<jbicha> I haven't heard complaints about it…
<seb128> I bet you are not going to hear any about using the colored ones either
<seb128> that's not the sort of details users go complain about
<seb128> oh, using hexchat atm and the icon is colored :p
<jbicha> yeah, it's not important enough for me to fight for, I was just sharing my opinion :)
<jbicha> didrocks: I'm uncomfortable with turning the 'gnome-session' package into a metapackage like you proposed in your blog
<didrocks> jbicha: I don't mention it as a metapackage, I just mention it as giving the "gnome" session
<didrocks> which is the upstream default
<didrocks> where/if you want to add more GNOME apps is up to you I think, adding deps
<didrocks> (need to reboot to test the glib patch, brb)
<jbicha> well I guess that's strictly true, but it wouldn't really be the upstream default without a settings override package
<jbicha> bye…
<seb128> jbicha, do you have any clue about why tweak doesn't have an icon matching under wayland?
<jbicha> seb128: I'm not sure yet, I wonder if that broke when the app was renamed recently?
<seb128> jbicha, could be, I didn't try it before the rename
<seb128> the rename was in 3.25?
<jbicha> yes, 3.25.4
<didrocks> muktupavels: works perfectly well
<didrocks> will report that on the bug :)
<seb128> jbicha, right, it's fine in 3;24
<seb128> I just downgraded the deb
<jbicha> didrocks: well I guess that's strictly true (about gnome-session), but it wouldn't really be the upstream default without a settings override package
<didrocks> tried on wallpaper key
<didrocks> jbicha: no, we are going to ship per-desktop override
<didrocks> which is exactly what I'm trying right now
<didrocks> + g-s mode
<didrocks> so you will have upstream default, withot a settings override package :)
<jbicha> oh
<didrocks> without*
 * didrocks is excited about providing this
 * didrocks is giving more tests, bbl
 * didrocks sees override cleanup opportunity
<muktupavels> didrocks: do you know how to contact desrt so he could look at updated patches? Or we need just wait?
<didrocks> muktupavels: I did contact her by telegram, she answered she will have a look today or tomorrow to it
<darkxst> hey desktopers!
<darkxst> its taken years to get those per-session overrides ;)
<didrocks> yeah, it's nice to see them happening :)
<didrocks> just a note: it's per-desktop overrides, which is even better for us)
<didrocks> question for the audience
<didrocks> so, to minimize our repeated per-desktop overrides, I propose we put most of our override to "ubuntu-base"
<didrocks> that we, we can share overrides between Unity and GNOME-Shell, ubuntu session
<didrocks> so, we would have:
<didrocks> DesktopNames=ubuntu:ubuntu-base:GNOME for GNOME shell, ubuntu session
<didrocks> DesktopNames=GNOME for vanilla GNOME shell
<didrocks> and DesktopNames=Unity:ubuntu-base for Unity
<didrocks> (just to avoid overriding the themes twice or more for deratives for gtk themes, default fonts and such)
<didrocks> wdyt?
<jbicha> didrocks: vanilla GNOME should use Adwaita, right?
<darkxst> didrocks, the majority of the overrides we had, were going back to upstream defaults
<darkxst> i.e reverting the unity overrides
<darkxst> there were a few things like wallpapers etc, but not a lot
<didrocks> jamesh: jbicha correct, and non ubuntu font and such
<didrocks> this is why I was thinking putting those overrides on "ubuntu-base"
<didrocks> and leave upstream's default
<didrocks> (not for all overrides, but only for those making sense ofc)
<didrocks> like no debian-specific integration changes
<Laney> morning
<darkxst> hey Laney
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<didrocks> hey Laney, how is debconf?
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> hi darkxst oSoMoN didrocks seb128
<Laney> I'm tired!
<Laney> but debconf is good so far
<Laney> nice to see old faces again
<Laney> how's it going here?
<seb128> Laney, busy as usual :-)
<didrocks> yepppppp! preparing changes to be released daily next week!
<jbicha> seb128: how should we handle the switch to mozjs52? discuss it in tomorrow's meeting?
<seb128> jbicha, otp, replying in a bit
<darkxst> seb128, jbicha I would suggest landing it against the current 3.24 pacakges (apart from gjs ofc)
<darkxst> not that I have tested it yet, gnome-shell should need just a few patches
<darkxst> other gjs apps only really need patches if you want to quieten the log spew
<didrocks> testing gdm now
<seb128> jbicha, can you give some details on what is needed for the transition?
<jbicha> seb128: we need the new gjs version (associated with GNOME 3.24) and the mozjs52 binaries will need to be promoted to main instead of mozjs38
<darkxst> that would gjs associated with 3.26
<jbicha> yes, thanks!
<jbicha> GNOME 3.24 stuff works with the new gjs/mozjs except there's a lot of warnings output like seen on comment #3 of https://bugzilla.gnome.org/785568
<ubot5> Gnome bug 785568 in general "gnome-documents should use var instead of let/const for gjs 1.49.4" [Major,New]
<darkxst> gnome-shell needs some other patches
 * darkxst must sleep, final leg back home tomorrow!
<jbicha> good night!
<darkxst> I will try and follow up on any questions that arise in the meeting!
<darkxst> night all!
<seb128> jbicha, k, meeting done
<seb128> jbicha, we should have the discussion about GNOME 3.24 vs 26 at the same time maybe?
<jbicha> ok, Will suggested in Trello we discuss 3.26 in tomorrow's meeting
<seb128> right, that was the meeting I was in
<seb128> we reviewed the trello board for feature freeze
<seb128> jbicha, it looks like there is nothing special/problematic about GNOME 3.26 right?
 * kenvandine is thinking the unity8-calendar snap interface should just be renamed to calendar or eds-calendar and remove the sync-monitor bits
<jbicha> seb128: my biggest concern is the new shell for gnome-control-center but it hasn't landed as default yet so maybe that won't be an issue
<seb128> jbicha, I talked to Bastien about it at GUADEC and it didn't sound like it was going to land this cycle
<didrocks> what isn't going to land? (back after crashing gdm with pure css! :))
<jbicha> didrocks: the new shell for gnome-control-center for 3.26
<seb128> didrocks, the g-c-c new design
<didrocks> oh right
<jbicha> it sounds in #control-center (on GNOME IRC) like it would be an easy distro-patch if we wanted the old one still for 3.26 if they do switch
<seb128> right
<seb128> didrocks, if you want to help testing the new version Bastien said that would be welcome ;-)
<jbicha> the new design works, but there are likely to be a few issues because hardly anyone has used it yet
<didrocks> seb128: not in the coming 2 weeks though, especially with the other changes I have to make
<jbicha> it's available in the gnome3-staging ppa for artful, just run gnome-control-center-alt to try it
<didrocks> but afterwards, no worry
<didrocks> we have some incoming patches for sound and panel though
<didrocks> we'll see
<seb128> didrocks, right, I was expecting that
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: not sure if you answered on the "ubuntu-base", fine by you?
<didrocks> (better name welcomed, but "ubuntu-common" doesn't sound fancy)
<seb128> didrocks, oh, I did but you were off IRC I think
<jbicha> GNOME 3.26 also has a tracker2 transition but that doesn't seem that disruptive either (rebuild of rdepends done in the staging ppa already)
<seb128> there is a new tracker?
<seb128> anyway we don't use tracker so I don't think we care
<jbicha> yes, it doesn't seem like an issue at all :)
<seb128> jbicha, is there still vala 0.36 build failures to deal with? the trello card doesn't make it easy to see what is needed, the ppa listed has most of its packages superseeded by archive versions
<jbicha> seb128: I've been keeping the ppa up-to-date, stuff shows up as superseded because I use 'backportpackage' because it's easy
<seb128> jbicha, so what needs work is what failes to build in that ppa current view?
<jbicha> but I guess the Desktop Team isn't that interested in the remaining packages, I forwarded the ibus/libkkc patches to Debian
<jbicha> I'll go ahead and mark it as done
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<willcooke> night all, see you tomorrow
<jbicha> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/785956
<ubot5> Gnome bug 785956 in general "Remove legacy tray" [Normal,New]
<kenvandine> jbicha, yeah we discussed that at guadec
<oSoMoN> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-08
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, how is it going?
 * duflu runs away for a while
<oSoMoN> heh, see you later then
<didrocks> good mornng
<oSoMoN> good mrning didrocks
<didrocks> hey hey oSoMoN, how is it going?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, I could have used a couple of hours more sleep, but otherwise good. you?
<jibel> morning didrocks oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> morning jibel
<didrocks> salut jibel
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ah, quite similar, was awaken multiple time this night, but yeah, overall good, can still type it seems :p
<oSoMoN> not even that in my case, just a short night :)
<didrocks> stop partying!
<didrocks> :)
<oSoMoN> I wish…
<didrocks> heh
<oSoMoN> typing is just muscle memory, the real test is whether what you write actually makes sense
<didrocks> I never claimed that I was writing meaningful sentences
<oSoMoN> good, I won't pretend I do either :)
<didrocks> ;)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, comment ça va aujourd'hui ?
<oSoMoN> seb128, nuit un peu trop courte à mon goût, mais bien sinon
<oSoMoN> et toi?
<seb128> pareil
<seb128> je me suis couché à 1h45 c'était pas raisonable :-/
<oSoMoN> ouch
<didrocks> should we show off the trash and mount volume icon in the GNOME Shell ubuntu session?
<didrocks> as it's not part of the docker anymore
<didrocks> (any input welcomed)
<duflu> didrocks: Sounds exciting. Are they new?
<didrocks> duflu: no, it's just an override we have
<didrocks> to not display them
<didrocks> which makes sense in unity, as they were part of the launcher
<didrocks> now, on the GNOME Shell session, unsure what to do (I would tend not trash, but maybe mount volumes to display?)
<duflu> didrocks, I would vote to show Trash. Because it's non-obvious, and even annoying, having to open Nautilus to find it
<didrocks> duflu: and mount point? would you be in favor or against them on desktop?
<duflu> didrocks: I like seeing mounts at a high level. Preferably in a dock or panel, but desktop is OK
<duflu> Apple thinks so
<didrocks> thanks for your feedbacks! Let's see what other says…
<duflu> Interesting. It's localized in nautilus ("Rubbish Bin") but not on nautilus-desktop ("Trash")
<didrocks> ahah, Bin vs Trash, reminds me fun conversation in Unity times
<seb128> didrocks, showing desktop icons is fine with me
<didrocks> seb128: trash & mounts?
<seb128> hey willcooke
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I've no strong opinion
<didrocks> ok, that's what I did
<didrocks> ok, change committed
<didrocks> unsure about the lock screen behavior, I've reverted to upstream default for now, but we already have that one listed.
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> the rest is way clearer for maintenance reason
<didrocks> if anyone wants to have a look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25268581/
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: hey, I think you are using some of those schemas file in mate or was everything forked? ^
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: if so, you may want to add ubuntu to your DesktopNames list as the last element
<seb128> dropping off IRC for some testing, brb
<chrisccoulson> good morning desktoppers
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, for showing mount points, I use the Removable Drives extension, which adds a drop down menu to the mostly empty panel
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: well, I guess we are not going to add more to the panelby default, hey ;)
<didrocks> (once we get the indicator dicsussion done, that will be something ;)
 * didrocks doesn't understand why we have the same overrides in multiple files
<didrocks> especially when they differ :p
<willcooke> duflu, https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/cr-vaapi-test/+packages  (via oSoMoN - woot!(
<willcooke> )
<didrocks> hum, the gtk+3.0 branch is painfully outdated
 * didrocks refresh it
<duflu> willcooke, cool! But also not cool: I forgot about another bugfix I need to publish....
<duflu> It was always in trello but I mistakenly thought it had been resolved externally
<willcooke> duflu, no worries
<duflu> And yet another upstream team I will need to deal with
<willcooke> :/
<didrocks> jbicha: updated the gtk branch, please think about doing it next time :)
<didrocks> (even if previous tag wasn't pushed)
<didrocks> which was on kenvandine[m][m] ;)
 * didrocks is waiting for 10 minutes on set -e; LC_ALL=C.UTF-8 /usr/bin/licensecheck --check '.*' --recursive --copyright --deb-fmt --ignore '^(debian/(changelog|copyright(|_hints|_newhints)))$' --lines 0 * | /usr/lib/cdbs/licensecheck2dep5 > debian/copyright_newhints
<didrocks> lalalala
<willcooke> Trevinho, on my way to the meeting, running a few mins late
<muktupavels> didrocks: why MATE should add Ubuntu to DesktopNames? They just install their own overrides if they want different default.
<didrocks> muktupavels: right, but most of the override will be the same than ubuntu ones, like fonts and such
<didrocks> muktupavels: and if they install without the :desktop_name, it will override all sessions
<didrocks> we don't really want that
<muktupavels> If it is clean MATE install then there should not be ubuntu overrides in first place, no?
<muktupavels> they should update their overrides to add :MATE
<didrocks> muktupavels: I think they install ubuntu-settings bin package
<muktupavels> Personally I don't like idea about common name in DesktopNames. Unless you also plan to provide common autostart files, ShowOnlyIn, NotShowIn...
<didrocks> well, that's already the case
<didrocks> when you have an OnlyShowIn in a .desktop file, it's common
<didrocks> there is only one available
<didrocks> I bet Mate only have overrides on their delta
<didrocks> but like not on which font to use, curstorsize and such
<muktupavels> How DesktopNames will look for Unity and Ubuntu customized session?
<muktupavels> Still I think each desktop should install their own overrides
<didrocks> disagree, that will mean tons of duplication
<didrocks> sorry, but building gtk at the same time saturate my latop in term of io
<didrocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25268851/
<didrocks> muktupavels: here is the override settings to cover base, ubuntu and unity ^
<didrocks> imagine if I had to duplicate "ubuntu" for the whole "unity"
<didrocks> and same with mate
<didrocks> and same with…
<didrocks> that would create a mess in term of experience
<didrocks> for few settings difference
<muktupavels> MATE overrides should not be in that file
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> just cp that file
<didrocks> and redo it all
<didrocks> which sounds… silly
<muktupavels> So Unity will have DesktopNames=Unity:Ubuntu?
<didrocks> but I guess that the ultimate decision will be for the Mate team
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> Unity:ubuntu actually
<muktupavels> Upstream GNOME DesktopNames=GNOME?
<didrocks> right
<muktupavels> How will look ubuntu customized GNOME session?
<didrocks> and GNOME Shell with our ubuntu tweak, DesktopNames=ubuntu:GNOME
<didrocks> as you can see in that file, it's about different fonts and themes ^
<muktupavels> And you suggest that MATE adds ubuntu to their DesktopNames?
<didrocks> (mostly)
<didrocks> yeap, like for Unity: DestkopNames=Mate:ubuntu
<didrocks> and implement deltas in :Mate
<didrocks> (if any)
<didrocks> ofc, that's if they didn't fork the org.gnome. schemas
<didrocks> which I don't know
<didrocks> that's why I think we should left that decision to them
<didrocks> just being careful is they are using "global/gnome" ones
<muktupavels> Now you decide that it good to add autostart file with ShowOnlyIn=ubuntu
<didrocks> so that installing Mate doesn't broke the vanilla session
<muktupavels> It will be autostarted in MATE too and that might not be what they want
<didrocks> autostart are going away
<didrocks> once sessions are being transitioned to systemd
<didrocks> and they can use NotShowIn=, which will take precedence
<didrocks> note that it's already the case, even without "ubuntu"
<muktupavels> I think both can not be in same file?
<didrocks> gtk… test failing, sigh
 * didrocks needs to reboot and test, brbr
<duflu> Great. I can't patch plugins-bad because artful can't build it
<seb128> duflu, build issue with the new toolchain or something?
<duflu> seb128, Maybe. Let me see if it's overconfiguring because I have extra packages installed
<seb128> duflu, it's not listed on http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/rebuilds/test-rebuild-20170706-artful.html
<didrocks> ok, I only have one bug with those per desktop overrides
<didrocks> gdm is, for unknown reason, picking the :GNOME variant, even overriding global default setting
<didrocks> no XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP env variable in gdm GNOME Shell though
<muktupavels> gnome-session sets XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME if nothing is set
<muktupavels> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-session/tree/gnome-session/main.c#n299
<didrocks> not really
<didrocks> XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME-Greeter
<didrocks> it seems it matches "GNOME"?
<didrocks> in /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-wayland-session
<didrocks> same in /usr/lib/gnome-session/gnome-session-binary
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, how is chromium 60.0.3112.78 looking?
 * didrocks tests with GNOME-Greeter, brb
<didrocks> muktupavels: confirmed
<didrocks> so GNOME-greeter matches "GNOME"
<didrocks> want to have a look at the patch (want some feedbacks on it?)
<muktupavels> are you sure that XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP == GNOME-Greeter under gdm?
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> just look at the environ of any process running under gdm on your system
<didrocks> daemon/gdm-session.c:                return g_strdup ("GNOME-Greeter:GNOME");
<didrocks> in gdm
<didrocks> so yeah, that's probably why it matches GNOME aswell
<didrocks> just didn't see it in the binary environ dump
<didrocks> let me look more carefully
<muktupavels> it will use override it finds...
<didrocks> yep
<muktupavels> simply use GNOME-Greeter for gdm...
<didrocks> that's what I've already done :)
<didrocks> let me confirm from a running process
<didrocks> yeah, that's correct: XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME-Greeter:GNOMEDCONF_PROFILE=gdm
<didrocks> (juts the binary format didn't help)
<didrocks> ok, good! Will use that for "global" settings
<didrocks> didn't spot anything wrong with the patch for now
<duflu> seb128, *shrug* it looks like it's caused by the presence of Android headers on my machine. If the normal build environment lacks those then it wouldn't try building the broken region of code. Still, I fixed it with a one line makefile fix
<muktupavels> org.gnome.desktop.interface:GNOME-Greeter
<muktupavels> and then you dont need "Revert with default for GNOME user session"
<didrocks> yep, exactly what I've done, that for ubuntu and GNOME-Greeter on cursor theme
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, yeah, it's fine. But timed badly - I've got this, firefox and an embargoed update to do at the same time ;)
<chrisccoulson> (I'm working on it)
<oSoMoN> ok, thanks
<chrisccoulson> oh, and rust. Anybody, feel free to take that off my hands ;)
<chrisccoulson> ISTR seb128 volunteered to maintain rustc after a few beers at GUADEC last week
<oSoMoN> the beer effect…
<chrisccoulson> heh
 * didrocks seconds chrisccoulson's memory
<didrocks>  /msg chrisccoulson how much would you pay me for telling this already?
<didrocks> doh :p
<chrisccoulson> haha :)
<didrocks> @all: do you have 4 workspaces showing up in your ubuntu session, even if dynamic-workspaces is set to true?
<ouroumov> <didrocks> flexiondotorg: if so, you may want to add ubuntu to your DesktopNames list as the last element -> Message from flexiondotorg : he's currently on holiday but he's seen your message and he will look at that when he gets back.
<didrocks> ah, thanks ouroumov :)
<ouroumov> yw
<duflu> seb128, it's weird. I had to build two debdiffs. One that is ideal for archive and one which works on my machine... Please try them out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad1.0/+bug/1698287
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1698287 in gst-plugins-bad1.0 (Ubuntu) "VA-API fails to initialize in a Gnome Shell Wayland session" [High,In progress]
<duflu> And good night
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, https://code.launchpad.net/~chrassig/ubufox/multiprocessCompatible/+merge/325042
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I don't remember that...
<seb128> you are saying that it's because of the beers right? ;-)
<didrocks> retrying to everyone running artful on this channel: do you have 4 workspaces showing up in your ubuntu session, even if dynamic-workspaces is set to true?
<willcooke> didrocks, checking
<oSoMoN> didrocks, I have only two, not sure what the value of dynamic-workspaces is (where do I check?)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: it's a gsettings key, so 2 is dynamic workspace
<seb128> didrocks, I've only 2
<didrocks> seb128: oSoMoN: are you sure you are on the ubuntu session?
<didrocks> and not the gnome one?
<willcooke> didrocks, the setting in Tweaks says 4. static workspaces
<willcooke> only 1 shows up in activities
<seb128> XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP=ubuntu-wayland
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<seb128> so no, not ubuntu
<seb128> but ubuntu-wayland
<seb128> does that make a difference?
<didrocks> could do
<didrocks> if we have a distro patch with "ubuntu"
<oSoMoN> XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP=gnome here
<didrocks>  /!\ gdm is buggy
<seb128> but I'm pretty sure I had the same in an x11 session
<didrocks> so if you select another user
<seb128> though gdm doesn't respect the session you pick
<didrocks> and never set a default session to it
<didrocks> it can go to the gnome one
<didrocks> ah, interesting, gnome-tweaks says that I have static workspaces
<seb128> didrocks, 2 as well in "ubuntu"
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> so, settings mutter to dynamic workspaces works
<didrocks> here
<didrocks> unsure the difference between the gnome shell and mutter settings
<didrocks> seb128: $ gsettings get org.gnome.mutter dynamic-workspaces
<seb128> false
 * didrocks puzzled
<seb128> it's a recent artful daily install
<seb128> like just before GUADEC
<didrocks> not an upgrade ?
<seb128> I didn't change much
<seb128> no
<didrocks> I had false
<didrocks> which is the default
<seb128> same here
<didrocks> but true on the g-s settings
<didrocks>       <description>
<didrocks>         This key overrides the key in org.gnome.mutter when running GNOME Shell.
<didrocks>       </description>
<seb128> org.gnome.shell.overrides dynamic-workspaces true
<seb128> org.gnome.mutter dynamic-workspaces false
<didrocks> can you try to reset both keys?
<seb128> and I've 2 workspaces which behave in dynamic way
<seb128> same values
<didrocks> yeah, but same shell behavior?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> 2 workspaces and dynamically changing
<didrocks> if I reset them both, if have:
<didrocks> true/false as you did
<didrocks> but 4 workspaces :/
<seb128> you have a ghost :p
<didrocks> the weirdest part
<seb128> what does gnome-tweak-tool tells you?
<didrocks> is if I go the gnome session
<didrocks> I have dynamic workspaces
<didrocks> I wonder if we don't have a distro patch with something that I have installed after upgrade doing this
<didrocks> gnome-tweak-tool says it's static
<didrocks> and 4 workspaces
<seb128> look at the tweaks code to see what it reads?
<didrocks> just what I downloaded :p
<didrocks> tweaks is telling it's dynamic for you?
<didrocks>         self.settings = Gio.Settings("org.gnome.mutter")
<didrocks>         self.key_name = "dynamic-workspaces"
<seb128> didrocks, https://pasteboard.co/GEGTPsP.png
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> so it disagrees with the mutter setting
<seb128> not for me
<seb128> ups
<didrocks> well, you mutter settings is false
<seb128> yes you are right
<didrocks> and I don't see the code looking for the shell override
<seb128> weird
<didrocks> isn't it? :p
<seb128> restart of the shell doesn't change anything
<didrocks> nope
<didrocks> and I have that on multiple run
<didrocks> the weirdest part is having that only in the ubuntu* sessions for me
<didrocks> and not on gnome one
<didrocks> if that was dconf related, it would be global
<didrocks> that's why I'm thinking about a distro patch somewhere, as this is an upgrade
<didrocks> and an additional package I have you don't
<seb128> yeah, still weird
<seb128> I can try to look a bit more in a bit
<seb128> but first moving location, be back in 10 min
<didrocks> if you have time, will be great :)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> brb
<didrocks> seb128: just did a diff with a new user between the ubuntu and gnome session
<didrocks> on the gsettings database
<didrocks> nothing in the diff relevant
<didrocks> I'm pretty sure we have a distro-patch for num-workspace somewhere if "ubuntu" is in session name
<didrocks> (something we don't install anymore by default maybe, which will explain why you are not seeing it
<didrocks> )
<seb128> distro patch to what?
<didrocks> unsure, this is what we would need to find out
<didrocks> or I would have fixed it :p
<seb128> do you get the same behaviour with a new user on your machine?
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> ubuntu -> 4 workspaces
<didrocks> gnome -> dynamic
<didrocks> unsure if anyone else have a desktop with unity they upgraded
<seb128> I bet Laney does
<willcooke> I wiped my old upgraded machine
<didrocks> seb128: are you on a vm or bare install?
<seb128> bare install
<didrocks> ok, so I won't screw you up :)
<seb128> what did you want to try?
<didrocks> installing unity
<didrocks> (well, unity-session)
<didrocks> and see the behavior after a logout/login
<seb128> I've a difficult time believing that one package installed by unity could change that
<didrocks> what do you think it is thus?
<seb128> we don't have shell extensions or such
<seb128> good question
<didrocks> in G-S code it's quite clear that it's the g-s override settings which get on top of mutter one
<didrocks> so even unsure why it "works" when I use the mutter one
<didrocks> wonder if there is something with the mode
<didrocks> let me try to hack the desktop file to remove the mode
<didrocks> ok, that's it
<didrocks> (but tweaks is broken anyway)
<jbicha> didrocks: the gtk test failure is LP: #1709225
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1709225 in pango1.0 (Ubuntu) "gtk test regressions with pango 1.40.8" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1709225
<didrocks> thanks jbicha
<seb128> didrocks, what mode did you remove from where?
<didrocks> I didn't remove any mode
<didrocks> I did add a mode
<seb128> <didrocks> let me try to hack the desktop file to remove the mode
<didrocks> the net effect is that the keys in org.gnome.shell.overrides from the main path: /org/gnome/shell/overrides/ aren't read anymore
<seb128> or I read that wrong
<didrocks> ah, for testing, yeah
<didrocks> I did remove the "ubuntu" mode I added
<seb128> so the issue is due to local changes you didn't upload yet?
<didrocks> and those keys are changing GNOME Shell behavior compared to mutter
<didrocks> yep, the thing is that I have that experimental mode for quite a while
<didrocks> this is why you didn't get it yet
<seb128> k
<seb128> that explains it
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> so, basically GNOME Shell disagrees with mutter defaults
<didrocks> and use those keys ^
<didrocks> which can be changed by mode
<didrocks> but even the default "no mode" read it
<didrocks> however, there is no fallback mecanism
<didrocks> like if the mode overrides keys aren't found
<didrocks> it will fallback to mutter defaults
<didrocks> (I'm sure Tweaks don't take that into accounts)
<didrocks> the only way I can think of is either shipping our own overrides, or override mutter default based on desktop name
<didrocks> as I think the new glib feature will enable us to remove those GNOME Shell overrides
<didrocks> (for classic and other modes)
<didrocks> I would rather go with mutter overrides
<seb128> wfm
<didrocks> we are talking about 5 keys FYI
<didrocks> ok, at least this canbe explained :)
<muktupavels> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/tree/src/shell-global.c#n1489
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I was expecting the default would be "no mode path -> revert to .overrides"
<didrocks> which is G-S without modes
<didrocks> as our session mode is inheriting from "user"
<didrocks> but global->session_mode seems to be the exact string your pass to the mode
<didrocks> (also, having the list hardcoded is… hem…)
<didrocks> so, let's use the per desktop overrides in mutter
<didrocks> and bring back this sanity to GNOME Shell as well with this
<didrocks> muktupavels: making sense to you as well? ^
<muktupavels> didrocks? removing override schemas? yes
<didrocks> muktupavels: right!
<didrocks> and only using the :desktop_name override to implement the samebehavior
<sary> Salutations! please #see
<sary> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1709306
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1709306 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu installer with usb in UEFI BIOS mode ubiquity GRUB Installer crashed with "grub-efi-amd64-signed" package." [Undecided,New]
<sary> and
<sary> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1629348
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1629348 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "installer crash (grub2) during installation in UEFI mode" [Critical,Invalid]
<seb128> hey sary, unsure you are on the right channel or going the right way about explaining what you want?
<sary> seb128: unsure! care to point me to the right team IRC channel ..!
<sary> any other additional informations i should add to the bug report before leaving the live-session!
<seb128> sary, try speaking to cyphermox on #ubuntu-devel
<sary> seb128: am on it , thanks!
<seb128> yw
<Laney> moin
<kenvandine> hey Laney
<seb128> bon matin Laney
<seb128> how are you? enjoying debconf?
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<Laney> hey seb128 oSoMoN
<Laney> seems ken left
<Laney> yeah it's good, getting tired and slow though
<Laney> me and ximion have been fixing stuff
<seb128> he's just rebooting after removing/reinstalling half his desktop
<seb128> Laney, ah nice :-)
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> side chats!
 * seb128 likes the sound of things fixed
<seb128> Laney, do you know if "g-s doesn't find printer drivers" is a known issue?
<seb128> work in fedora
<seb128> I tried to install a printer yesterday and it gave me a "can't find driver" when on a fedora livecd it works on the same printer
<Laney> no, don't know how that works
<Laney> do they have metainfo files or something?
<seb128> no clue
<Laney> look inside the pkg
<Laney> i know fedora added a lot of those things downstream
<seb128> the origin was fedora
<seb128> in the g-s details page
<Laney> right, so get the source / rpm and look if it has a metainfo file
<seb128> but it was on a live iso on my laptop (usb printer detection doesn't work in a vm)
<Laney> or appdata
<seb128> so I need to redo the reboot usb stick dance to test and get details
<seb128> how do I figure out what is the source/rpm it's finding?
<seb128> the add a printer experience is pretty lame
<Laney> dunno, maybe you can search their database online somehow
<Laney> and get the source from there
<seb128> https://bug785970.bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=357160
<seb128> ^ video
<seb128> empty panel
<seb128> buggy notifications
<seb128> installing the wrong driver
<seb128> the only way to get to the recommended drive is through the stacked notification
<seb128> brb, moving location
<eduardas_m> hello, am experiencing massive memory leak in hud-service process on Ubuntu 14.04... might that be related to some recent update?
<eduardas_m> according to system monitor it was using more than 8 GB at one time
<eduardas_m> sometimes it made my system entirely unusable and I had to reboot
<seb128> ok, it's meeting time
<seb128> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug  8 15:30:16 2017 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<meetingology`> Meeting started Tue Aug  8 15:30:17 2017 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology`> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<seb128> Roll call: andyrock (out), dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel, heber, kenvandine, laney (out), oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<jbicha> o/
<Trevinho> hey
<didrocks> hey hey
<heber> o/
<oSoMoN> o/
<seb128> good, seems we have quite some people here :-)
<seb128> let's get started then
<seb128> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: dgadomski
* meetingology` changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: dgadomski
<seb128> dgadomski, hey
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * prepared autopkgtests for bug #1700827 (and reported https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=871254 to include them in Debian before import freeze)
<dgadomski> * prepared debdiff for bug #1674680 and learned to use git for bluez ;)
<dgadomski> * implemented a fix for bug #1699179 and testing it
<dgadomski> * didn't have much time for bug #1701073, but will get back to this
<ubot5> Debian bug 871254 in pcp "pcp missing autopkgtests and debian/watch" [Normal,Open]
<ubot5> bug 1700827 in pcp (Ubuntu) "[MIR] pcp package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1700827
<ubot5> bug 1674680 in bluez (Debian) "Deprecated rfcomm.conf still mentioned in bluetooth.conf and README" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1674680
<ubot5> bug 1699179 in landscape-client (Ubuntu) "PackageReporter kicks in during do-release-upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1699179
<ubot5> bug 1701073 in samba (Ubuntu) "CVE-2017-2619 regression breaks symlinks to directories" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1701073
<dgadomski> eof
<seb128> thanks dgadomski
<seb128> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: didrocks
* meetingology` changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> hey
<didrocks> * Add blog post about Ubuntu Make as a classic snap (part 3), and amend with recent badges + build.snapcraft.io small issues reported as bugs.
<didrocks> * Reviewed and merged some fixes blocking the archive and snap badge support.
<didrocks> * Debugged and fixed some nautilus bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1706542
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1706542 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Can only launch Nautilus once in GNOME shell" [Undecided,Fix released]
<didrocks> * GUADEC: attend conference and some unconferences days. Set up and talk about our plan regarding 17.10
<didrocks> * Wrote those plans on https://didrocks.fr/2017/08/03/ubuntu--guadec-2017-and-plans-for-gnome-shell-migration/. Got a lot of overall good feedbacks on the french forum, blog post and popular websites like omgubuntu. Answered and tracked them.
<didrocks> * Change the "sound above 100%" strategy for being clearer to our users after some discussions at GUADEC, implemented it in a desktop-agnostic way as well. Will try to push it upstream.
<didrocks> * Plan for next week blog posts on our GNOME Shell plans and preparing technical work for it (ongoing this week).
<didrocks> * Multiple tests per-desktop settings, which worked on the second attempt. Reported feedback upstream.
<didrocks> * Did some override keys cleanups, more to come with per-desktop cleanups (in progress).
<didrocks> .
<seb128> thanks didrocks, nice work and great GUADEC :-)
<didrocks> was nice, indeed! :-)
<seb128> #topic duflu
* meetingology` changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: duflu
<seb128> * Video acceleration:
<seb128>   - More work on gstreamer-vaapi corruption+performance on Wayland:
<seb128>     . https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=740753
<seb128>     . Proposed a third version of the patch.
<seb128>     . Updated PPA: https://launchpad.net/~vanvugt/+archive/ubuntu/videoaccel
<ubot5> Gnome bug 740753 in gstreamer-vaapi "vaapisink: add support for EGL" [Enhancement,New]
<seb128>     . Finally crafted a safe workaround for Intel driver failures, and a day later found Intel had beaten me to it by 3 weeks:
<seb128>   - Distro-patched Intel driver bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver/+bug/170809
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 172053 in Inkscape "duplicate for #170809 select translation by UI" [Medium,Fix released]
<seb128>   - Distro-patched gstreamer-vaapi with the final clean fix for Wayland corruption and performance issues: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1701463
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1701463 in gstreamer-vaapi (Ubuntu) "gst-vaapi+Wayland = rendering corruption in totem (but not in gst-play-1.0)" [High,In progress]
<seb128>   - Note: Totem performance is still poor compared to mpv/gst-play-1.0 but at least it plays with acceleration now (less poor than it was).
<seb128>   - Prototyped: Distro-patch for MPV to enable acceleration by default. Can't propose it formally until the pending sync is completed (held up by dependency test failures, nothing to do with me).
<seb128>   - Expanded the wiki to document YouTube support: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntelQuickSyncVideo
<seb128> * PulseAudio:
<seb128>   - Completed the removal of Android support (Ubuntu Touch) from PulseAudio and proposed for artful: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1709055
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1709055 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Drop support for Android (Ubuntu Touch patches)" [Medium,In progress]
<seb128> * BlueZ:
<seb128>   - Rebuilt the git repo again, to resolve uncoordinated uploads conflicting with the testing PPA: https://git.launchpad.net/~bluetooth/bluez
<seb128> * Help wanted:
<seb128>   - Three sponsorships queued: http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/
<seb128>   - And more coming soon.
<seb128> * Daily bug management across gnome-shell, gdm, ubuntu-themes, DKMS, bluez, pulseaudio and mir.
<seb128> * Travel planning: Trying to find sane flights (and cheaper accommodation) for September. A surprisingly time-consuming activity.
<seb128> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: jbicha
* meetingology` changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: jbicha
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<jbicha> • Fixed LP: #1678606 LP: #1702832  LP: #1703326
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1678606 in network-manager (Ubuntu Zesty) "[packaging] Missing dnsmasq-base dependency causes wifi hotspot/network sharing feature broken" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1678606
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1702832 in gnome-shell-extensions (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell-extensions package depends on gnome-session" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702832
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1703326 in ubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "Lock screen wallpaper is a plain blue screen" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1703326
<jbicha> • Fixed LP: #1707311 and pushed upstream
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1707311 in shotwell (Ubuntu) "shotwell FTBFS, macro APPDATA_XML is not defined" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707311
<jbicha> • Cherry-picked some glib commits to fix sid FTBFS for some other apps
<jbicha> • Merged dbus, gnome-keyring, udisks2 with Debian
<jbicha> • Rebuilt some packages to help with the Python3.6 transition
<jbicha> • Drove Debian's gnome-settings-daemon 3.24 transition
<jbicha> • Packaged gnome-shell 3.25.4 for GNOME3 Staging PPA
<jbicha> • Several other updates for artful and 3.25 stuff for the PPA
<jbicha> • Did some MIR work and made trello cards for them
<jbicha> • Resurrected Power Off option for Power Button action, will be in gnome-control-center 3.25.90
<jbicha> • Also, darkxst led a talk at GUADEC about Ubuntu and GNOME. And he fixed the mozjs52 build which is now in artful
<jbicha> eof
<seb128> thanks jbicha
<seb128> nice one of the power button action!
<jbicha> I took advantage of the new maintainer ;)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> k, next
<seb128> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: jamesh
* meetingology` changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: jamesh
<jbicha> old maintainer wasn't too happy: "why would anyone want this?" or something
<seb128> jbicha, glad that the new maintainer is more understanding then!
<seb128> jamesh, I guess you are not around (and I didn't get your summary I think maybe will overlooked to fwd it)
<seb128> #topic jibel / heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: jibel / heber
* meetingology` changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: jibel / heber
<seb128> jibel, heber, hey
<heber> hey!
<heber> My updates:
<heber> * Add cleanup function in ISO tests
<heber> * Fix tests on testflinger jobs
<heber> * Fix unstable ubiquity tests
<heber> EOF
<seb128> thanks heber
<seb128> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: kenvandine
* meetingology` changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: kenvandine
<kenvandine> * Attended through Wednesday and travelled on Thursday
<kenvandine> * Working on snaps for gnome-calendar and gnome-contacts.  These need GOA support in the online-accounts interface to be strictly confined, might build as classic snaps for now.
<kenvandine> EOF
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> attended GUADEC :)
<seb128> that went wrong
<seb128> ah, I was wondering :p
<seb128> thanks kenvandine
<seb128> #topic Laney
* meetingology` changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Laney
<seb128> Laney, you around or out for debconf?
<seb128> I guess at debconf then
<seb128> and he was at GUADEC before
<seb128> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: oSoMoN
* meetingology` changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: oSoMoN
<seb128> oSoMoN, hey
<oSoMoN> hey there
<Trevinho> Laney: slacker! :-D
<oSoMoN> • updated chromium stable to 60.0.3112.78, pending Chris's validation
<oSoMoN> • next chromium stable update is 60.0.3112.90, already lined up in a PPA
<oSoMoN> • updated chromium beta to 61.0.3163.31
<oSoMoN> • updated chromium dev to 62.0.3175.4, looking into armhf build errors
<oSoMoN> • built chromium packages in a PPA with intel patch to enable hardware accelerated video decoding using VA-API
<oSoMoN> • updating libreoffice snap to 5.4.0 (looking into unit test failure)
<oSoMoN> ^D
<seb128> oSoMoN, is chromium va-api giving good results?
<oSoMoN> not tested yet (next on my list), but I know that willcooke was going to test it too
<seb128> cool, let us know how it goes
<seb128> thanks oSoMoN
<seb128> #topic seb128
* meetingology` changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: seb128
<seb128> * (thursday off as a swap day)
<seb128> * GUADEC
<seb128> * trello board reviews&update
<seb128> * landed ubiquity/gsd fix
<seb128> * language pack update for artful including gdm translations
<seb128> * investigated a bit & discussed solution for XDG_DATA_DIR/wayland/snap issues
<seb128> * tested the g-c-c printer panel and reported some issues upstream (tested on fedora as well to see if the problem were distro specific, they are not)
<seb128> * joined several planning meetings
<seb128> * uploaded a bluez fix for receiving files
<seb128> * reported a bunch of upstream GNOME issues
<seb128> * reviewed the trello board for feature freeze, postponed some work to next cycle
<seb128> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: tkamppeter
* meetingology` changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: tkamppeter
<seb128> tkamppeter, unsure if you are around? I got your update via email otherwise
<seb128> k, let me copy it then
<seb128> - CUPS snap: Checked the situation and posted about all remaining problems in the snapcraft forum. Especially the avahi snap is not ready yet. Got answer from ondra that a working avahi snap should be on Edge tomorrow.
<seb128> - ghostscript: Merged upstream version 9.21 from Debian into Ubuntu.
<seb128> - hplip, cups-bjnp, ippusbxd: Synced newest versions from Debian.
<seb128> - system-config-printer: New snapshot from upstream GIT.
<seb128> - Checked all printing-related packages in Ubuntu whether they are up-to-date.
<seb128> - IPP-over-USB: No news from Trent Lloyd yet.
<seb128> - Bugs.
<seb128> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology` changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Trevinho
<seb128> Trevinho, hey
<Trevinho> 17/31
<Trevinho>  · Refactored mutter resource scale (now moved to mutter itself from shell's stwidgets)
<Trevinho>    · Exposing monitor scaling
<Trevinho>    · Added support for scaling clutter canvas
<Trevinho>    · Fixed background-actor to work full-quality in scaled environments
<Trevinho>    · Adapted shell to mutter changes
<Trevinho>    · Improved the icons quality in fractional scaling
<Trevinho>  · Some tests to get the OIP (other internal project) working
<Trevinho>  · Got some seaside pleasure
<Trevinho> 🌊
<seb128> Trevinho, is some of that scaling working landing upstream this cycle?
<Trevinho> seb128: we wanted to, but there are some things to shape yet, so not sure if we can get
<jbicha> integer scaling is in 3.26 though, right?
<Trevinho> as we might be late for the ABI freeze
<Trevinho> jbicha: even fractional, but it's under experimental features
<Trevinho> while the UI bits aren't there
<Trevinho> so only the mutter part landed so far
<seb128> k
<seb128> well let's see how it looks like after feature freeze
<seb128> thanks Trevinho
<seb128> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology` changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: robert_ancell
<seb128> - At GUADEC and flying home.
<seb128> - Working on GNOME Software featured snap support.
<seb128> - Documented default app selection and reason we currently diverge from GNOME core apps - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DefaultApps
<seb128> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: aob
* meetingology` changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: aob
<seb128> jbicha, I think you had some things you wanted to discuss?
<seb128> gjs transition?
<jbicha> I noticed yesterday that gjs doesn't build on s390x
<jbicha> we should be able to still use gjs from GNOME 3.26 and mozjs52 even if we stick with GNOME 3.24
<seb128> do we intend to stick to 3.24?
<jbicha> currently, there are a bunch of warning emitted but I expect those to be cleaned up for 3.26 anyway
<seb128> I would think that since we are pushing quite some changes this cycle we can't focus on stability, we better place us ourself as close as possible of what we are going to get in the LTS
<jbicha> I think we should target GNOME 3.26 as much as possible
<seb128> and test current GNOME such
<seb128> +1
<kenvandine> +1
<jbicha> ok, I can start landing 3.25.90 stuff then
<didrocks> I think it's fine, just wait for the current transition to be done
<didrocks> jbicha: please wait by end of next week
<jbicha> didrocks: which transition?
<didrocks> vanilla GNOME Shell, GNOME Shell mode, glib patch…
<didrocks> I would like we do that in 2 steps
<seb128> jbicha, no, please let's not cowboy those updates and discuss case by case on the channel before landing
<didrocks> because it's tested against current 2.24
<jbicha> seb128: ok, how about evolution 3.25.90 transition now?
<Laney> what glib patch?
<didrocks> Laney: allison's work
<seb128> ah, Laney is around
<jbicha> no new sonames, but libevolution rdepends need rebuilding
<Laney> sort of
<seb128> Laney, have a summary/wanted to have a turn in the meeting?
<seb128> or you are just lurking for this one?
<seb128> jbicha, is there any soname change in eds?
<Laney> was at guadec, now at debconf, worked on some asgen fixes, some gnome software stuff, pkg-gnome git stuff a bit
<jbicha> seb128: no :)
<didrocks> jbicha: so yeah, everything not gnome-shell/gnome-session/gdm/glib/gtk is fine :)
<seb128> Laney, thanks :-)
<seb128> jbicha, sounds fine to me
<Laney> didrocks: you mean the override stuff from muktupavels?
<didrocks> (and ubuntu-settings, but I doubt you will touch those)
<didrocks> Laney: correct
<didrocks> the rebase from allison's work which I did test
<didrocks> but waiting for another feedback
<jbicha> seb128: for g-s-monitor, we need a new libgtop2 which does have a transition (upstream maintainer looks like he bumps sonames for added symbols?)
<Laney> right, ok, slightly worried about patching that in case it gets changed in between
<Laney> once it's committed we can take that in debian if you want it sooner than the next release
<seb128> jbicha, if the soname change is not needed maybe we should tell upstream to revert it?
<seb128> jbicha, but looks fine as well otherwise
<didrocks> Laney: are you around to update it before EOW?
<Laney> if it's committed
<didrocks> I think Allison is going to review it now
<Laney> there is a new release that we need to patch anyway
<Laney> s/patch/upload/
<jbicha> seb128: I'll file a bug to ask them not to bump next time but I think it's a bit late once there are already released libgtop2 tarballs
<didrocks> otherwise, I'll just cowboy it, need it for next Tuesday at the latest
<seb128> stable ones?
<didrocks> but we'll see
<seb128> jbicha, but ok...
<seb128> k
<seb128> those seems 1:1 discussions or non-meeting-specific topics
<Laney> grabbing from bugs is worrying for this
<Laney> ok
<seb128> did we have anything more we wanted to discuss as part of the meeting?
<Laney> as you wish
<jbicha> can we drop gnome-power-manager from ubuntu-desktop? it provides gnome-power-statistics
<didrocks> Laney: I wish
<seb128> jbicha, what's the rational? it's not costing much in maintainance and providing useful stats
<jbicha> seb128: just general cleanup, its icons look a bit bad and it's not been part of core GNOME in 5 years
<seb128> I don't feel strongly either way
<seb128> the icon looks fine to me but I don't have a picky eye for graphical details
<seb128> maybe another topic for the mailing list
<seb128> we might end up getting some decisions on those items at some point :p
<jbicha> seb128: are you ok with me updating standalone apps to 3.26 now like eog and file-roller or should I run all those past you?
<seb128> jbicha, it's not especially past me, I was suggesting the channel
<seb128> jbicha, but I think anything which is not including major changes or a transition is fine
<seb128> so those are probably in that category
<seb128> jbicha, thanks for working on those updates!
<jbicha> ok, I'll ask for transitions and I'll keep away from the GNOME session stuff for now too
<seb128> great
<seb128> anything else we needed to discuss?
<didrocks> thanks jbicha :)
<jbicha> so no gjs/mozjs52 until after didrocks' stuff lands
<seb128> right, but it sounds like it has build issues to resolve first anyway?
 * Laney shakes fist at jhbuild
<jbicha> +1 for ending the meeting, next week may be another long meeting too :)
<seb128> ok, I think we can wrap then
<seb128> thanks everyone
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug  8 16:07:02 2017 UTC.
* meetingology` changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology`> Meeting ended Tue Aug  8 16:07:02 2017 UTC.
<meetingology`> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-08-08-15.30.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-08-08-15.30.moin.txt
<didrocks> thanks
<seb128> jbicha, what's to discuss next week? ;-)
<oSoMoN> thanks
<jbicha> there's just a lot going on before Ubuntu Feature Freeze :)
<popey> jbicha: I see you mention removing g-p-m from desktop. I guess that means this bug is going to go away if you do that? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/1709194
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1709194 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Power notification appears with no detail" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> popey, g-p-m isn't having a service, it's just an ui, that's not likely it sending those notifications
<popey> Any idea what is?
<seb128> I would say gnome-settings-daemon if I had to guess
<seb128> those notifications are not in the top panel clock dropdown menu?
<popey> i only see it on the lock screen
<seb128> the dropdown has a stack of notification you missed
<popey> which is what caused the confusion. A stop icon makes me think "OOh! A problem" but I can't find what the problem is.
<seb128> did you check that it was not in there?
<popey> there are none when I unlock
<popey> yes
<seb128> do you think it might be battery low ones?
<popey> no, the laptop is plugged in
<jbicha> do you have anything else connected that uses a battery like wireless mouse?
<popey> I do have a wireless mouse, yes. and the laptop has two batteries
<oSoMoN> good news, VAAPI-enabled chromium works!
<oSoMoN> test packages (for artful) available at https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/cr-vaapi-test
<seb128> oSoMoN, great! willcooke is going to like that
<greyback> nais!
<seb128> popey, you don't have an auto suspend on idle or something?
<oSoMoN> this requires i965-va-driver, running under X11 for now, and turning on the enable-accelerated-video flag in chrome://flags
<seb128> popey, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=758521 looked similar but it has been closed
<ubot5> Gnome bug 758521 in power "mysterious "Power: 1 new notification"" [Minor,Resolved: fixed]
<popey> odd, says it's fixed, which it isn't
<popey> seb128: its not set to suspend when on power
<seb128> popey, you can try "gdbus monitor --session --dest org.freedesktop.Notifications" from a command line
<popey> ok, will leave that running and see if i catch it
 * oSoMoN EOD, have a good evening everyone!
<jbicha> seb128: should ubuntu-core-dev be made a member of https://launchpad.net/~bluetooth ?
<jbicha> it may save duflu some frustration if people were able to push their changes to the git repo
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, it makes sense
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> Is anyone in here on the SRU team? It would be great to get a review on bug 1133477 (it's sitting in Xenial Unapproved right now).
<ubot5> bug 1133477 in gvfs (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] cut-n-paste move files got stuck forever" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1133477
<willcooke> night all
<jbicha> robert_ancell: were you planning on updating simple-scan in artful, or can I work on it?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, you can do it, thanks!
<robert_ancell> It's a pretty trivial update
<jbicha> 3.25.3 has some nice changes though :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-09
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<oSoMoN> duflu, should we mention the test chromium packages (https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/cr-vaapi-test/+packages) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntelQuickSyncVideo ?
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, comment ça va ?
<oSoMoN> bien, et toi?
<oSoMoN> la nuit a été plus longue qu’hier?
<seb128> bien, pas encore réveillé par contre
<seb128> un peu ouais, mais elle aurait pu être plus longue :p
<oSoMoN> elles pourraient toujours être plus longues :)
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> re seb128
<duflu> oSoMoN, sorry you log on usually when I'm at lunch... Yes I would mention it on the wiki after confirming it works
<duflu> Also... good morning didrock, oSoMoN, seb128
<didrocks> hey duflu!
<seb128> re didrocks
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, today is a better day :) You?
<oSoMoN> duflu, I successfully tested that it works on my machine yesterday (you’ll need to turn on the #enable-accelerated-video flag in chrome://flags, it's off by default)
<duflu> oSoMoN, Thanks, I will look
<seb128> duflu, I'm not fully awake and I've a bit too many things on my todolist but I'm fine otherwise
<seb128> reading about meson build system
<seb128> jbicha, those GNOME updates switched to meson are not translators friendly :-/
<duflu> Oh I forgot I'll need to refresh the Kaby Lake machine. That's the only one that does VP9, and VP9 seems to be the only codec YouTube likes to use these days
<duflu> oSoMoN, does that include intel's proposed patch?
<duflu> Ah yes I see
<oSoMoN> duflu, yes
<oSoMoN> duflu, I haven't tested VP9, but http://distribution.bbb3d.renderfarming.net/video/mp4/bbb_sunflower_1080p_60fps_normal.mp4 was decoded and rendered fine at ~12% CPU on my X230
<duflu> oSoMoN, yeah cool. That's the perfect test for Ivy Bridge
<duflu> oSoMoN, tried a Wayland session? I'm seeing the usual libva fails to init in a Wayland session. This causes a long delay on startup, and probably means VAAPI won't work there (because Chrome is an X app and libva requires DRI2, not DRI3 in Xwayland)
<duflu> (you can see the error if you run chromium-browser from a terminal)
<duflu> oSoMoN, Yes it's only working in Xorg sessions. We'll need to get a Chromium fix in as part of bug 1698287. Sadly there is no workaround to make it work in a Wayland session because it's an X11-only app
<ubot5> bug 1698287 in mpv (Ubuntu) "VA-API fails to initialize in a Gnome Shell Wayland session" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1698287
<duflu> The fix is to just tell the app to try the wayland platform before trying x11
<duflu> It's also a bit unstable but that's not surprising for Chromium 62
<oSoMoN> duflu, yeah
<duflu> oSoMoN, still looking good considering it's early days. That same initialization bug needs fixing in multiple locations
<duflu> oSoMoN, actually a proper fix for Wayland sessions might not come till Chromium moves from X11 to Wayland. Do you know if people are working on that still?
<oSoMoN> no idea, I'll need to check again
<duflu> It could also be fixed if someone enhanced libva to support DRI2, but that feels like investing in old technology
<duflu> I mean to support DRI3. It already supports DRI2
<duflu> Maybe not so old
<oSoMoN> yeah, I’ve seen in the bug report that you consider this unlikely to happen
<duflu> oSoMoN, don't know. Seems there are multiple Intel engineers working on the various related projects
<duflu> Anything could happen
<oSoMoN> it'd be good to have a POC at intel to inform us about their plans
<duflu> oSoMoN, anyway if you want to play local MP4 files I will soon have totem and mpv fixed for out-of-the-box support in both Xorg and Wayland
<duflu> I mean I have the fixes. Just distro patches to do
<oSoMoN> nice
<oSoMoN> morning willcooke
<oSoMoN> willcooke, https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/sharing-files-via-tmp/1613 to follow up on our conversation yesterday
<willcooke> o/
<oSoMoN> https://blogs.igalia.com/tonikitoo/2017/05/17/chromium-musozone-update-h12017-wayland-x11/
<willcooke> afternoon duflu.  I'm getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25270562/
<willcooke> wait, hold on - I think I was in a Wayland session as well, even though I told it not to
<duflu> willcooke, good morning. You just missed me discussing that error with oSoMoN. It is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver/+bug/1698287
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1698287 in mpv (Ubuntu) "VA-API fails to initialize in a Gnome Shell Wayland session" [Medium,In progress]
<duflu> But there is no simple workaround for Chromium :/
<duflu> Other than "Log in to X"
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> CPU usage goes from ~ 100% to ~ 50%
<willcooke> so that's a win
<duflu> willcooke, oh good news in that area: https://www.igalia.com/nc/igalia-247/news/item/three-new-people-join-igalia/
<duflu> Eleni was working on Chromium with Andy for a while
<duflu> seb128, is it better if my future sponsorships are not assigned? Do people get confused if they are assigned?
<oSoMoN> duflu, from that igalia reported dated from the 17th of May, there's active development and progress, but it doesn't look like it's been upstreamed yet
<willcooke> http://imgur.com/a/dG08X
<willcooke> before on the left, after on the right
<duflu> oSoMoN, It is a hard problem. Chromium basically needs to become a display server, and each tab is a client
<duflu> willcooke, I was hoping for a bit lower. What CPU is that?
<duflu> Ah, never mind. I get about the same (adjusted for the fact I'm looking at a desktop server CPU)
<seb128> duflu, no, I think assigned is fine, did anyone comment saying it's confusing?
<seb128> duflu, sponsors tend to assume that if it's assigned to somebody who has upload right then that person is going to deal with the upload, but since you don't have upload rights there should be no confusion
<duflu> seb128, I just recall seeing something on that topic in related wiki pages (syncs and SRUs).
<duflu> Although these are not syncs or SRUs
<seb128> right
<seb128> well usual rule is to not assign to the people you need
<seb128> e.g don't assign the bug to sponsors or sru team
<seb128> just subscribe
<seb128> but keeping it assigned to yourself is fine
<willcooke> morning
<willcooke> something odd happenened just now
<willcooke> did you guys see my messages from 09:05 and 09:19?
<willcooke> it's now 09:45
<seb128> willcooke, I saw
<seb128> <willcooke> CPU usage goes from ~ 100% to ~ 50%
<seb128> <willcooke> so that's a win
<seb128> <willcooke> http://imgur.com/a/dG08X
<seb128> <willcooke> before on the left, after on the right
<seb128> hum, python packaging question
<seb128> if a package is shipping python files to a private dir, is it useful to byte compile those and if so is that something the tools can do for you or that you need a postinst/rm for?
<seb128> e.g https://github.com/fossfreedom/alternative-toolbar/blob/debian/debian/postinst
<seb128> (cyphermox raised that one as a weird thing to do in his MIR review)
<seb128> wb willcooke
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> still better than slack
<willcooke> ;D
<duflu> willcooke, Yes we saw and replied. That's bug 1698287
<ubot5> bug 1698287 in mpv (Ubuntu) "VA-API fails to initialize in a Gnome Shell Wayland session" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1698287
<willcooke> duflu, cool!  (Didnt see  replies cos netsplit)
<willcooke> duflu, I've got to jump on another call now, will be late for bluetooth meeting (or might not make it, sorry) (cc seb128)
<duflu> willcooke, Not cool though. It requires a native port of the browser to Wayland really (if in a Wayland session)
<duflu> OK, late is cool
<willcooke> @ browser - Ah, I see
<duflu> Or someone to greatly enhance libva
<duflu> or Xwayland
<willcooke> heh
<seb128> duflu, chromium refuses to start for me so I'm going to be a bit late for the bluetooth meeting as well
<duflu> No one there but me
<seb128> is Konrad not around this week?
<duflu> seb128, well he's not in IRC or the hangout. But is writing emails
<duflu> seb128, that's OK. Let me give you another debdiff :)
<seb128> duflu, if neither Konrad or Will are around and I'm fighting with chromium (and firefox doesn't do hangout) let's skip
<seb128> haha
<duflu> You think I'm kidding
 * seb128 hides
<duflu> Crap. I closed the hangout by mistake
<duflu> seb128, no hurry. After the meetings I'm at EOD... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mpv/+bug/1708102
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1708102 in mpv (Ubuntu) "Enable hardware video decoding by default in mpv" [High,In progress]
<seb128> duflu, let's skip the hangout as said, unless willcooke finishes his other meeting and want to chat a bit there
<duflu> That's fine. I'm still there in case Will has time
<seb128> duflu, debdiff looks fine, it's usually better to list the files you change in the debian/changelog though
<seb128> like instead of "* Enable hardware acceleration by default"
<seb128> you would have
<seb128> * debian/mpv.conf.ubuntu, debian/rules:
<seb128>   - Enable hardware acceleration by default
<duflu> seb128, I was aiming to make readable changelogs. I thought that style was low value but I can do both in future
<duflu> Too many people write unreadable changelogs
<seb128> fair
<seb128> the details on what files are impacted by a change make merges on debian a bit easier though
<duflu> Yeah
<seb128> especially when there is no packaging vcs to dig the commits
<duflu> seb128, I can make another one if we're not meeting
<seb128> duflu, don't bother redoing that one
<seb128> it's for next time
<seb128> unping about my python packaging question from earlier if anyone read that
<duflu> I'm sure that's not a verb
<duflu> Neither is ping though
<pitti> it so is a verb amongst IRC people :)
<seb128> hey pitti! wie gets?
<pitti> it's even a (made-up) strong one :) ("he pung", as some people like to say ☺ )
<pitti> seb128: ça va seb128 ! merci, je vais bien !
<seb128> ça va bien ici aussi merci !
<pitti> seb128: j'attends avec impatience nos vacances, ils commencent ce vendredi pour trois semaines
<duflu> Hi pitti
<pitti> duflu: hello! *wave*
<seb128> pitti, où est-ce que vous allez en vacances ?
<pitti> seb128: on va à la côte de Ouest des État-Unis
<pitti> seb128: for the total eclipse, pour des parcs nationals, pour visiter l'usine de Boeing, etc.
<seb128> ah, nice
<seb128> pitti, enjoy!
<pitti> seb128: merci ! je suppose que vous reste chez vous, avec votre petit enfant ?
<seb128> pitti, oui, ici et visiter nos familles en France
<seb128> popey, hey, change the dbus monitor command from yesterday by "dbus-monitor interface='org.freedesktop.Notifications'"
<jbicha> seb128: is it meson or is it LP: #1688994 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1688994 in pkgbinarymangler (Ubuntu) "dh-translations: cannot build POT without intltool" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688994
<jbicha> good morning
<seb128> jbicha, that's the same thing
<seb128> is that there seems there is no equivalent to "intltool-update -p" in the new build systems
<seb128> I can't find how to update it manually with one command equivalent to ^ either
<seb128> then if there is one we need to update the tools
<jbicha> intltool was already being dropped by GNOME before the meson switch :(
<jbicha> but I think meson requires dropping intltool? so it's getting worse :(
<seb128> right, well under autotools&gettext we had standard make targets still
<seb128> that seems to not even be the case anymore with meson
<seb128> I asked about it on the gnome #i18n channel, let's see
<seb128> otherwise I guess we are going to need to overwrite the dh_translations call in debian/rules for a bunch of packages until there is a proper solution
<seb128> that wouldn't be the end of the world, that set of package is limited
<seb128> still it's more work and annoying
<jbicha> let me know when you have the debian/rules override and I can start adding it to packages
<seb128> will do, thanks
<jbicha> I'd like to cherry-pick https://github.com/hughsie/appstream-glib/commit/9df56f26f
<seb128> one for Laney
<jbicha> it might cause a few packages to ftbfs because the dh_install rules assume the old directory but I'd rather fix that now than in a few weeks
<seb128> right
<seb128> popey, do you use "solaar"?
<popey> i don't know what that is
<seb128> so no
<seb128> "Solaar is a Linux device manager for Logitech's Unifying Receiver peripherals"
<seb128> upstream guessed it might lead to issue like your power notification
<popey> no then, i have no logitech devices
<seb128> popey, anyway, did you see my updated command? please get the log and then we hopefully know what the issue is :-)
<popey> ah, you updated it? let me see
<popey> i have been draining the laptop battery for a bit so I can plug it in and capture any output, will update the command to make sure I get the right stuffs
<seb128> thanks
<jbicha> seb128: should I stop doing 3.26 updates until the translation problem is fixed/worked around?
<seb128> jbicha, no, keep going, we still have the current template so worth cases we miss a few strings and I'm going to sort that out in the coming week
<jbicha> ok
<flocculant> tkamppeter: seeing bug 1709572 on Xubuntu since your change last Friday
<ubot5> bug 1709572 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "system-config-printer.py crashed with ValueError in require_version(): Namespace Secret not available" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1709572
<jbicha> jibel: could you consider adding installing Chrome to the gnome-software test plan? see LP: #1708936 or LP: #1672424
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1708936 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "GNOME Software 3.20.5 doesn't install 3rd party deb's, doesn't prompt for authentication" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708936
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1672424 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Zesty) "Cannot install Debian files outside of the repositories" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672424
<seb128> flocculant, it should have a depends added on gir1.2-secret-1
<seb128> tkamppeter, ^
<seb128> on that note it's lunch time, bbl
<flocculant> seb128: thanks - adding that package and all is well with the world :)
<popey> seb128: success! :D
<popey> (updated bug 1709194)
<ubot5> bug 1709194 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Power notification appears with no detail" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1709194
<popey> willcooke: that issue I mentioned about apps taking 10+ seconds to start. found an AU post which has a solution. kill all apps, kill gnome-keyring-daemon, re-launch and then launch apps, everything launches instantly!
<popey> https://askubuntu.com/questions/788075/ubuntu-16-04-some-applications-take-too-long-to-start-up
<popey> worth remembering!
<jbicha> popey: do you have a bug # for that?
<popey> not yet, but it only happened today and I'm on 16.04
<popey> will file it in moment
<jbicha> does that issue happen with 16.04 too?
<popey> I am on 16.04, and it happened here. willcooke said he'd seen it on 17.xx at some point too. I have only seen it on 16.04
<popey> because I am a heavy 16.04 user, and only lightly use 17.xx
<popey> bug 1689825 looks to cover it
<ubot5> bug 1689825 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "gnome-keyring not unlocked on boot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689825
<popey> people suggesting removing/purging dbus-user-session as a workaround/solution
<pitti> popey: dbus-user-session will totally break 16.04
<pitti> we only started work on that for 16.10
<jbicha> popey: the trigger for that bug is the flatpak ppa, I emailed Alexander Larsson about it a few weeks ago and got no response yet
<popey> oof
<popey> i do have that ppa on my system, good catch!
<popey> do we need an upstream bug?
<jbicha> upstream is talk to the PPA dev, maybe you'll have better luck than I did ;)
<popey> heh, okay
<popey> challenge accepted
<jbicha> popey: do you have a Facebook account? would you be interested in verifying this bug https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=785726 and its SRUs?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 785726 in general "facebook: Cannot add a new account with Graph API > 2.3" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<jbicha> using GNOME Online Accounts
<popey> jbicha: will take a look
<jbicha> I didn't prepare the SRUs yet
<popey> jbicha: lemme know when you have a deb I can try?
<jbicha> could you verify the bug first? ;)
<jbicha> I don't have a FB account
<popey> oh, hah, on 16.04 or 17.10?
<jbicha> either one, I haven't fixed it on 17.10 yet because I wanted to verify the bug before fixing it
<popey> ok, will try both
<popey> jbicha: success. https://twitter.com/gnomealex/status/895263690982928384
<popey> jbicha: that facebook bug isn't exactly clear from a user perspective what the effect is. I connected my 17.10 system to facebook. Not sure how to confim whether it did or not.
<jbicha> if you can still connect your account, then it might not be an important enough bug to SRU
<popey> it certainly seems a bit broken. Now I added an account I can't view it or add another
<jbicha> popey: could you file a LP bug for the FB issue that I can use for SRU tracking?
<tkamppeter> flocculant, seb128, bug 1709572 fixed.
<ubot5> bug 1709572 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "system-config-printer.py crashed with ValueError in require_version(): Namespace Secret not available" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1709572
<jdstrand> kenvandine (cc willcooke and jamesh): fyi, https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/68. I'm not sure who is tasked with getting snaps to run under wayland, but that PR gives some clues
<jdstrand> kenvandine (cc willcooke and jamesh): you might want to see https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/wayland-dconf-and-xdg-runtime-dir/186/10
<kenvandine> jdstrand, thx!
<kenvandine> not sure who is working on that, but i'll make sure this gets looked at
<jdstrand> kenvandine (cc willcooke and jamesh): note that PR shouldn't be committed as is (see comment I added today), but it highlights the things to be considered. the env vars and the symlink (we may not always need the symlink, see later responses to the forum post)
<jdstrand> kenvandine (cc willcooke and jamesh): I didn't look very hard, but it seems that gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders may be sensitive to the wayland env vars
<popey> jbicha: bug 1709621
<ubot5> bug 1709621 in gnome-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Facebook login appears broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1709621
<jdstrand> kenvandine (cc willcooke and jamesh): not saying anything to be done there-- just keep an eye out for it
<kenvandine> didrocks, ^^
<kenvandine> didrocks, is that desktop helpers PR for wayland support something you can look at?
<jdstrand> thanks for helping coordinate that work
<kenvandine> jdstrand, thanks for pointing it out
<didrocks> kenvandine: not nowdays, I'm on default experience for our desktop
<didrocks> kenvandine: I think you are way closer than I am now due to handling the platform snap, are you happy to look at this?
<kenvandine> sure
<jdstrand> kenvandine: since you are looking at it, note that jamesh and I have been discussing how this might fit into his portals work which would remove the need to setup the symlink, but that is farther out
<jdstrand> kenvandine: that's all in the forum
<kenvandine> jdstrand, thx
<kenvandine> jdstrand, yeah doesn't help for 17.10
<jdstrand> kenvandine: I submitted https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/pull/3690 yesterday (for wayland interface). I expect that to land quickly
<jdstrand> kenvandine: well, afaik his portals work is 17.10 material, but its snapd, so it can float in at any time
<jdstrand> kenvandine: when pr 3690 lands, it'll need something along the lines of the snapcraft-desktop-helpers pr for people to use it
<jdstrand> kenvandine: lastly, I am creating preliminary new interfaces for gnome-shell that uses only modern apis (tentatively called 'desktop')
<kenvandine> jdstrand, so wayland as a new interface means app developers will need to specify that interface in their snap.  I fear some apps that should work will just fail
<jdstrand> kenvandine: eg, no dbusmenu, etc, etc
<kenvandine> wouldn't it be better for the desktop interface to support both wayland and x11?
<kenvandine> ie app developers not care if it's wayland or x11, it's just a desktop
<jdstrand> kenvandine: this is a complicated topic but is following the existing paradigm
<jdstrand> kenvandine: that is true, but we want to be able to have people disconnect them
<jdstrand> ie, if I'm using wayland, I should be able to disconnect the x11 interface
<kenvandine> yeah, maybe super-interfaces?  that bundle them
<kenvandine> but i bet this has been discussed :)
<jdstrand> that is sorta what unity7 is now, and I think tht is a mistake
<jdstrand> unity7 includes access for x11
<jdstrand> in that case, it made some sense-- it couldn't run without it
<jdstrand> but with the new 'desktop' interfacec, it could run with either wayland or x11
<kenvandine> from a desktop users perspective, they usually aren't going to understand the difference in x11 or wayland or even know which they are running
<jdstrand> kenvandine: my plan is to get the policy together, submit the PR and then ping you and jamesh to participate in the discussion
<jdstrand> kenvandine: that's fine-- the developer will likely do [plugs: wayland, x11, desktop]
<kenvandine> jdstrand, sounds good, thanks
<jdstrand> kenvandine: they'll all autoconnect, but then a security conscious person can 'snap disconnect foo:x11'
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> that's reasonable
<jdstrand> I think it is reasonable for a developer to specify where it is expected to work
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, when opening an attachment in thunderbird or a file in firefox, the file is written to /tmp and handed over to xdg-open (I assume). Do you know whether we can easily change the default location so that it would be somewhere under $HOME ?
<jdstrand> since they have to test in all those places anyway
<jdstrand> in the case of gnome-shell, it probably makes sense to plugs x11 by default in this transition period because mutter depends on Xwayland for a few things and wayland snaps sometimes connect to Xwayland for things
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks for fixing the s-c-p missing depends
<jdstrand> trying to force not using x11 would be a poor user experience. but, to support moving forward, we should be able to let people disconnect x11 so people can try it out
<jdstrand> kenvandine: ^
<kenvandine> jdstrand, you might want to leave appindicator access
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> jdstrand, you were working on snaps under wayland so we stayed out of it ... should we pick it up?
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<kenvandine> seb128, jdstrand did the interface
<kenvandine> i need to tweak some stuff for desktop helpers
<kenvandine> seb128, i'm going to pick up that part
<flocculant> tkamppeter: thanks :)
<kenvandine> but i guess i need the interface to land
<kenvandine> or learn how to run my own snapd again :)
<kenvandine> i had a script for that at one point :)
<jdstrand> seb128: I've only been working on a part of it. willcooke and I sync'd at the product sprint. I'm tasked with the wayland interface and a base set of policy for the new 'desktop' interface. getting the snapcraft-desktop-helpers to work, the gnome platform snap, etc, etc is for the desktop team
<kenvandine> seb128, and jdstrand had some good pointers for what needs tweaking
<jdstrand> I really needed to get something going though, so I did that snapcraft-desktop-helpers PR to help you
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<jdstrand> (I was blocked)
<kenvandine> jdstrand, we appreciate it :)
<seb128> jdstrand, right, fair enough, I though the wayland interface didn't land yet and was a pre-requirement to test the other bits
<kenvandine> jdstrand, i'm having a terrible time with classic snaps... i had 2 classic snaps yesterday that ran one time
<kenvandine> but won't start again :/
<jdstrand> seb128: it hasn't landed, but is in a PR as of yesterday. it willland soon
<kenvandine> seb128, it's in a PR
<jdstrand> it is currently a single rule, so it is easy to test. snap install foo; snap connect foo:gnome-3-24-platform ... ; edit /var/lib/snapd/apparmor/profiles/snap.foo.foo to have the wayland rule ; apparmor_parser -r ... ; launch the app
<jdstrand> I'm happy to help with advising how to test stuff
<kenvandine> jdstrand, ok
<jdstrand> kenvandine: oh, one other thing
<jdstrand> kenvandine: running gnome-sudoku under wayland on xenial results in: (gnome-sudoku:3064): Gdk-WARNING **: Wayland compositor does not support xdg_shell interface, not using Wayland display
<kenvandine> jdstrand, but that's after i'm running your snapd branch right?
<jdstrand> kenvandine: if you use my snapd branch you don't have to do anything special (it adds the rule)
<kenvandine> oh, i can add the rule without rebuilding snapd?
<jdstrand> kenvandine: oh, well, you need to plugs wayland :)
<kenvandine> ah, just apparmor :)
<jdstrand> kenvandine: yes. if you don't want to rebuild snapd, just tack the rule on the profile
<kenvandine> ah, cool!
<jdstrand> kenvandine: snapd will refresh the profile though on reboot, reinstall, connect/disconnect, etc, so be aware of that
<ogra_> cheating !
<ogra_> :)
<kenvandine> that's a great cheat though
<jdstrand> it's convenient
<jdstrand> I use it when developing interfaces to quickly iterate
<jdstrand> when I'm happy, I copy it all over to the interface and then build a new snapd, retest
<jdstrand> kenvandine: you saw the gnome-sudoku comment with wayland on xenial comment above? ^
<kenvandine> yeah, i'll need to look into that
<kenvandine> i guess it fell back to xwayland?
<jdstrand> seb128, kenvandine: this actually worries me since I think it gets into the conversation with niemeyer re the gnome-3-24 snap. using gnome-3-24 with wayland doesn't work with xenial's wayland
<jdstrand> kenvandine: well, no, cause I removed rules allowing to talk to X :)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> jdstrand, well we won't be running wayland on xenial
<jdstrand> kenvandine: in *my* testing, I didn't plug unity7 or x11
<jdstrand> kenvandine: then the desktop helper will likely need to be even smarter
<jdstrand> kenvandine: because there are only series 16 snaps today
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> but 17.10 will be wayland and 16.04 will be x11
<jdstrand> for Ubuntu default install
<jdstrand> snaps go way beyond that
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> but for the average desktop user, 16.04 users will be running unity7
<jbicha> popey: shotwell doesn't support GOA yet
<jdstrand> I agree it is unlikely to have many users on 16.04 using wayland in Ubuntu. but, derivatives or other distros that have an incompatible wayland with what is in the gnome-3-24 platform snap-- these are considerations
<jdstrand> I wonder if there is a way to query the wayland socket for capabilities or version or something
<jdstrand> I don't know if mutter supports that
<jdstrand> but it is a little concerning that we already see an incompatibility between what is in 16.04 and what is in gnome-3-24
<kenvandine> jdstrand, so you were running gnome-shell on 16.04 with wayland right?
<jdstrand> kenvandine: yes
<jdstrand> kenvandine: I abandoned the gnome-sudoku snap for testing that. I grabbed the gnome-logs-udt snap from the store (3.18 libs embedded) and hacked its wrapper to force wayland to test
<jdstrand> the env var setup and symlink from the pr I pointed you at all worked fine for that
<jdstrand> btw, there is a gnome-3-18 content snap in the store, but I don't know of anything that uses it
<kenvandine> jdstrand, yeah
<jdstrand> kenvandine: so, I think that's my full brain dump
<kenvandine> jdstrand, appreciated!
<kenvandine> i'll try to dig into that more
<jdstrand> kenvandine: thanks!
<jdstrand> kenvandine: oh, one more thing-- I wasn't able to locally snapcraft cleanbuild gedit or gnome-sudoku. probably because I was using xenial apt sources
<kenvandine> jdstrand, yeah... you have to include the backport PPA
<kenvandine> which i don't think you can do in cleanbuild
<kenvandine> LP lets you build with the PPA though
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> jdstrand, those problems you listed on the forum are not specific to the platform are they?
<seb128> jdstrand, we would have the same wayland on xenial issue with gtk bundled with the app
<seb128> jdstrand, same for using dbus services
<kenvandine> seb128, i think you are right
<jdstrand> seb128: they are not specific to the platform in that any content snap might have related issues. why I believe it is relevant is that it doesn't work on the same series the base snap is even built from (ie, 16.04 with series 16 snapd). it then may be 'specialized' and something the publisher needs to make sure consumers use correctly
<seb128> jdstrand, I don't understand how that has to do with "content"
<kenvandine> jdstrand, the alternative for an app developer would be to build gtk and all the depends into their snap, which would run into the same issue
<seb128> jdstrand, if you built gedit with that ppa bundling the libs you would have the exact same issues no?.
<jdstrand> put another way-- you want the world to auto-connect to this content interface, but the world won't work properly
<seb128> how so?
<seb128> it would work as properly as if they bundled the same content
<didrocks> it's the base issue that any flatpak or snap have, backward compatibility and services
<jdstrand> this conversation should be done in the forum. niemeyer needs to be present
<seb128> jdstrand, the topic you commented on is that conversation
<jdstrand> to me, a content snap that anything is allowed to connect to should reasonably work on the series it targets
<seb128> but I don't understand what he tries to say
<jdstrand> seb128: yes, but we are now talking here :)
<seb128> and it's going in loop
<jdstrand> niemeyer isn't here
<kenvandine> it would work in the desktop environment provided in the LTS, gnome-shell is universe in 16.04
<jdstrand> kenvandine: but snapd != Ubuntu
<seb128> jdstrand, right, I though you might be able to make me understand what he means because the discussion is going nowhere on the forum
<seb128> I guess I just going to give up
<jdstrand> seb128: I am not representing niemeyer. I mentioned a concern I have about socket protocols and services
<seb128> jdstrand, right, and I was asking why you think your concern about socket protocols and services wouldn't impact apps that bundle the same content
<seb128> which is what I don't understand
<jdstrand> because I don't think that the content interface design is handling well
<seb128> there is no reason having the content mounted or bundled should make a difference
<seb128> but what does it has to do with the content?
<kenvandine> if gedit built all the reverse depends in the snap would have the same issue
<jdstrand> the content interface is meant to allow a specific publisher to bundle there stuff so that leaf snaps can consume it
<seb128> the issue is that gnome 3.24 is made to work with recent wayland
<seb128> if you were to bundle gnome 3.24 you would have the same issue
<jdstrand> you want to make a content interfacec for the world to use
<didrocks> same with every services, and a shim if services aren't around
<didrocks> that's going to take some years though, from calendar to contact info to…
<jdstrand> seb128: but if you bundle gnome3.24 yourself, it won't work on the series you are targeting
<jdstrand> yu would need to change your snap to work
<seb128> why not?
<jdstrand> seb128: you just said it wouldn't
<jdstrand> 09:18 < seb128> if you were to bundle gnome 3.24 you would have the same issue
<seb128> I don't understand how it's different from the content interface case
<jdstrand> the issue is that it doesn't work on wayland in 16.04
<seb128> right
<seb128> well that's a bug
<jdstrand> so that is a bug in your snap
<kenvandine> yeah, so any app using the newer gnome libs will have that problem
<jdstrand> that you would address
<jdstrand> in your snap
<kenvandine> nothing to do with the content interfae
<seb128> the gnome-3-24 snap is targetting xenial and we should fix it to work on xenial
<seb128> you found a bug
<ogra_> all snaps are targeting xenial
<seb128> but gedit with gtk built from upstream source would have the exact same issue
<ogra_> and xenial only
<seb128> right
<ogra_> there is nothing else
<seb128> exactly
<jdstrand> if you have a content interface that claims to work everywhere (which auto-connecting strongly implies), then you need to make it work everywhere
<seb128> so a snap bundling gtk would have the same issue
 * mdeslaur gets popcorn
<seb128> it works on the serie you target
<kenvandine> so i guess we need to be able to build the gnome libs with an older version of libwayland
<ogra_> a snap bundling the very latest gtk would still be built against xenial
<seb128> = xenial
<seb128> ogra_, as does our platform snap
<ogra_> right
<seb128> so it's no difference
<ogra_> thats the guaranteee that snaps give you
<jdstrand> but you've already said it isn't supported in certain situations. which is fine to say for your published snaps, but not necessarily ok for everyone else
<seb128> the issue is that gtk 3.22 doesn't know how to talk to old wayland
<seb128> jdstrand, I didn't say that
<jdstrand> (I mean, maybe it is-- this is a conversation about how the content interface should work)
<seb128> and I think it was a mistake for kenvandine  to say that
<kenvandine> indeed ;)
<seb128> gtk on xenial should be able to talk to the wayland from xenial
<jdstrand> seb128: kenvandine said that 16.04's wayland is not supported
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> well
<seb128> that was an error to say imho
<jdstrand> this conversation should be in the forum
<seb128> I'm not discussing more in the forum
<ogra_> but then you cant hide it from niemeyer :P
<jdstrand> I think it is important to understand whee niemeyer is coming from
<seb128> it's like playing chess with a pigeon
<ogra_> just speed up your pidgeons then :)
<ogra_> jet-pidgeons FTW
<jdstrand> it is simply that the content interface is designed for a particular use case-- sharing content for the same publisher. the publisher can dictate any terms she wants for her own snaps
<seb128> jdstrand, I'm trying to understand but nobody is wanting to explain what they have in their head
<seb128> jdstrand, it's fine and I'm good with that
<jdstrand> now, extending the content interface to the world has not been given a lot of though. so niemeyer is trying to work through that
<jdstrand> thought*
<seb128> then the snap team shouldn't have recommended us to build a platform using the content interface to reduce snap sizes
<jdstrand> it isn't adversarial, it is trying to work through what everything means and to make sure everything works well going forward
<jdstrand> why not?
<seb128> because you just said it was not designed for that case
<jdstrand> if Canonical is going to upload 20 gnome snaps then the content interface is perfect to support those 20
<seb128> well it's not
<jdstrand> another publisher could do the same with their content snap and 250 snaps
<seb128> apparently there is a problem with the "underline layer"
<jdstrand> or whatever
<seb128> which nobody would explain to us
<jdstrand> it is when a particular snap is for everyone that things need to be thought through more
<seb128> well if it's for our 30 apps then we might hit that underlining layer issue
<seb128> so I would still like people to explain what the issue is
<kenvandine> we just want to make it as easy as possible for gnome/gtk app developers to snap their apps
<jdstrand> seb128: yes, but it is limited to your snaps-- you can gate and fix and use edge and all those tools
<seb128> there is no reason that a desgin problem would be an issue for external snaps and not ours
<seb128> I don't want to break&fix
<jdstrand> none of those tools exist in ways tht work well when not from the same publisher
<seb128> I want to understand the problem and don't break
<jdstrand> of course
<seb128> so please somebody tell us what that underlining layer issue is?
<jdstrand> and niemeyer is trying to understand the issues to not break too
<seb128> and what is the underlining layer?
<jdstrand> I can't speak for niemeyer. please take to the forum
<seb128> I did
<seb128> a said that's going nowhere
<seb128> so I guess it's end of discussion
<kenvandine> i had said we would support this the same way we would support SRUs
<kenvandine> same level of support
<kenvandine> so committed to fixing issues
<jdstrand> like I said-- I understand the angle he is coming from. I had my own separate concern. I recognize there are issues with the content snap design so participated in the conversation
<seb128> there is no point discussing with somebody who doesn't want to discuss but just make his point
<seb128> and be right
<seb128> and ignore what you say anyway
<seb128> jdstrand, -content
<seb128> jdstrand, there are issues with the snap design
<seb128> you have the same issues with the core snap and glibc
<jdstrand> I'm sorry, but this is getting unproductive. I cannot represent him. I can't mediate the conversation when he isn't even present
<seb128> nothing there is specific to the platform
<jdstrand> if you are frustrated I suggest taking it to hangout
<kenvandine> seb128, so back to my comment... do we want to support the gnome-shell/wayland scenario for 16.04?  I was really thinking our priority was what was in main
<kenvandine> i hadn't been testing gnome-shell/wayland from 16.04
<kenvandine> well, the wayland interface wasn't available :)
<kenvandine> but i wasn't testing gnome-shell
<seb128> I don't think wayland is usuable in 16.04
<seb128> maybe we can build the gtk backport without that backend
<kenvandine> that's a good idea
<seb128> could somebody try to install gnome-characters from gnome-software in artful and tell me if they also get a dialog asking them to enable universe?
<kenvandine> seb128, sure
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, oh, i guess i should disable universe first?
<seb128> no
<seb128> that's my issue
<seb128> I can apt install that deb and I've universe enabled
<didrocks> (let me double confirm)
<seb128> still it tells me that
<didrocks> oh "starting"
<kenvandine> seb128, didn't prompt me
<seb128> k, thanks for testing
<seb128> I can install other things from universe, it's weird
<didrocks> didn't prompt me either
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> yw
<didrocks> I have universe enabled on the same line in sources.list
<didrocks> is it the same for you or separate lines?
<didrocks> like "main universe…" all on a single line
<kenvandine> separate line here
<seb128> separate
<didrocks> so not that :/
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/332594099/universe.png
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/332594162/universe.png rather
<seb128> well it's the same but I posted a duplicate so deleted one
<jbicha> I believe seb has the g-software from artful-proposed installed, right?
<seb128> sometime "installing" doesn't change
<seb128> oh right, sorry
<seb128> I forget that still in there only
<seb128> https://bug786058.bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=357279
<seb128> jbicha, you do as well right? ;-) do you have the issue?
<jbicha> yes, no :)
<jbicha> seb128: gnome-control-center just switched to the new "shell" in preparation for 3.25.90
<willcooke> night all
<seb128> jbicha, is it feature complete? from the discussions I had a GUADEC they didn't believe it had lot of testing yet
<seb128> seems another low quality move from GNOME :(
<prepp> kk
<jbicha> seb128: yes, it's feature complete, it just needs more testing and polishing
<Guest46914> libreoffice 5.4 has been in debian unstable for 12 days, and debian import freeze isn't until 2017-08-24, so will it be imported for 17.10?
<jbicha> Guest46914: yes, LibreOffice's release cycle is basically designed *for* Ubuntu's release cycle
<Guest46914> oh wow, great! thanks!
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-10
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> lut didrocks oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<didrocks> re seb128
<duflu> Morning didrocks, oSoMoN, seb128
<didrocks> hey duflu, how goes?
<duflu> didrocks, going well. You?
<didrocks> duflu: excellent!
<didrocks> seb128: Laney: so, Allison +1 on us distro-patching glib with it
<didrocks> muktupavels: ^
<duflu> oSoMoN, after this morning's updates you will find totem and mpv use VAAPI by default with no parameters required. All working in both Xorg and Wayland sessions. Although I strongly recommend mpv because totem's performance is still pretty bad, for other reasons
<didrocks> she won't have time to write tests before merging before some days
<seb128> hey duflu , how are you?
<duflu> seb128, I'm OK. You?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> duflu, totem performances look like something we might be able to resolve this cycle as well? or more fundamental issues?
<duflu> seb128, I will look at it very soon. Hopefully this cycle it will be resolved
<seb128> great
<duflu> seb128, crucially I have now excluded most of the clutter-gst  performance issues that the totem maintainer pointed at. Now clutter-gst performs well and it's only totem that doesn't
<oSoMoN> duflu, that's great, well done on tackling this!
<seb128> is that because totem uses clutter-gst?
<duflu> seb128, yes totem only uses cluttergst. So it seems nobody ever looked into the performance issues yet, just assuming it was all cluttergst
<seb128> Bastien was his typical agressive on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=783850 :-/
<ubot5> Gnome bug 783850 in Movie player "Totem uses dramatically higher CPU than any other video player" [Normal,Resolved: incomplete]
<duflu> seb128, that's fine. I will assume he's right until totally proven otherwise. No need to upset him
<duflu> All further comments are pure speculation
<seb128> right
<willcooke> morning
<seb128> good morning willcooke
<seb128> how are you today?
<davmor2> morning willcooke seb128 and all
<willcooke> I'm ok, bit of sunshine again instead of November like it was all day yesterday
<seb128> hey davmor2, how are you?
<willcooke> Hi davmor2!
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<willcooke> afternoon duflu, how goes?
<duflu> willcooke, goes OK. 95% today... https://trello.com/c/3tMZbqwd
<duflu> (I separated the cards)
<davmor2> seb128: well I manage to grip to the outside of this spinning space rock for another 366 days, I'm gainfully employed again and I have a wonderful wife so not at all bad :D
<willcooke> Congrats duflu - this is awesome!
<willcooke> davmor2, are you still working from home?
<davmor2> I am currently but it will be from customer sites
<willcooke> oSoMoN, how do you feel about shipping those patches in Cr. in Ubuntu?
<willcooke> oSoMoN, vs waiting for them to land upstream
<willcooke> davmor2, neat! Getting out and about is always fun
<oSoMoN> willcooke, I’d rather wait for them to land upstream, but given that they won't apply before the 62 branch, that gives us almost 12 weeks
<oSoMoN> I mean, if we decide to ship them as a distro patch, that would be in 12 weeks at the earliest
<oSoMoN> so hopefully they will have landed upstream by then
<davmor2> willcooke: lots of experience on different platforms and setups is the biggy for me.
<willcooke> oSoMoN, ack, thanks
<willcooke> davmor2, mainly linux?
<davmor2> willcooke: I suspect not, especially as the first thing I had to do was create an office 365 account :D
<willcooke> :)
<davmor2> willcooke: on a plus side I now understand why businesses love the outlook suite and why people say that evolution/thunderbird/kontact and others suck
<seb128> why?
<willcooke> seb128, I think we have some kind of psychic link going on here :)  I just thought "Oh, I wonder what's happening with the Rhythmbox plugin MIR..." and you just updated the bug :) \o/
<seb128> willcooke, :-)
<seb128> hopefully cyphermox ack it next
<davmor2> seb128: the integration between mail/calendar/todo is just so much better than on any of the linux apps I've used.  All the linux apps seem positively clunky and backward in comparison.  It's just a feel thing more than anything else
<seb128> davmor2, linux users use gmail and google calendar anyway right? ;-)
<willcooke> :)
<davmor2> seb128: which is just as sucky as the desktop apps :P  for example had an interview for the one company, dragged the email to calendar icon, it set up the appointment in the calendar with all the relevant details from the email
<seb128> k, I start early and I'm starving, time to get some lunch
<muktupavels> didrocks: gnome bug 357058? did you put correct bug number in changelog?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 357058 in General "Application crash because of font" [Critical,Resolved: incomplete] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357058
<didrocks> muktupavels: waow, was I flying high? no number matches https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=746592
<ubot5> Gnome bug 746592 in gsettings "Support for per-session overrides" [Normal,Reopened]
<didrocks> muktupavels: anyway, once upstreamed, we'll just sync back from debian
<didrocks> so the changelog will be history
<Mirv> davmor2: sounds fun! I also now got my first ever o365 account, although I've logged in maybe twice in two months and found it horribly slow and awful - maybe it gets better but it seems similar to all the electron apps in its slowness. But I set up the calendar in Thunderbird so I haven't needed to use the web interface anymore (e-mail isn't being used from there)
<Mirv> I also found the UX very unintuitive - for example I was able to show a calendar but I couldn't create events to it before finding a way to actually "join" that calendar, and nothing guided the first-timer to do that
<Mirv> but sure since there's only Evolution which has all of the stuff baked in by default and it's not exactly a masterpiece, the integration is probably better and speed wouldn't be an issue with native versions of those features
<Mirv> anyway, it's not the technical or UX goodness of it that has businesses lured into it, but the general vendor lock-in traps everywhere starting from the document formats. so it wouldn't really help if linux had the perfect suite either.
<davmor2> Mirv: I just leave it open in a tab
<davmor2> no issues then
<Mirv> davmor2: noooo.. that's the last thing I want, o365, slack or some such to be ever executing javascript in the background
<Mirv> for slack I obviously set it up in irssi ;)
<Mirv> I'm on my laptop and often on the move so battery life matters
<Mirv> anyway, it wouldn't hurt if there was a good linux bundle with actual productization and marketing there that would be the clear "winner". sure there are good ones out there but none have the visibility of eg OpenOffice [sic]
<cyphermox> seb128: willcooke: rhythmbox-toolbar-oh-my-god-such-a-long-name MIR is acked :)
<willcooke> cyphermox, thanks!
<didrocks> is it a new plugin that needs to be enabled by default ?
<didrocks> (just to know, I have a pending ubuntu-settings for next week, just give me a head's up if I'll need to refresh based on it)
<willcooke> didrocks, yeah new default plugin
<seb128> cyphermox, great, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, yes, I'm going to change that later today
<didrocks> seb128: ok, keep me posted so that I can rebase my commits
<seb128> k
<didrocks> if only git rebase :p
<didrocks> I'll just merge I think
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, I am not very happy with the debian/changelog of your firefox 55 upload
<seb128> ricotz, hey, what's the issue with it?
<ricotz> seb128, hi, basically dropped credits
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> when I plug my phone to my laptop GNOME displays a notification "android" (https://bug786115.bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=357343)
<seb128> how useful
<seb128> I understand the intend but it wouldn't be that difficult to have a description that says something
<seb128> like "'android' device detected"
<seb128> </GNOME rant of the day>
<seb128> bah, rhythmbox upload rejected
<seb128> jbicha, seems like you didn't commit your previous upload to the vcs :-/
<seb128> jbicha, can you commit it?
<seb128> brb, changing location
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, your hack in prepare to add a ppa should work in cleanbuild right?
<kenvandine> flexiondotorg ^^
<kenvandine> oh... nevermind :)
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, was that really a question for me?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, yes... you had the hack in your chromium snap to add a ppa in prepare
<kenvandine> i was trying to do that... but realized i need to do an upgrade as well
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, basically i figured it out after i asked you :)
<oSoMoN> ok
<kenvandine> i wasn't trying to install a specific package, just build against a ppa
<kenvandine> it was populating the container before the prepare
<kenvandine> so i needed to add an apt upgrade
<oSoMoN> right
<jbicha> seb128: I guess you should just push to the rhythmbox bzr branch now…
<seb128> jbicha, ok
<seb128> need to fix also the build issue I introduced by manually repatching after the failed upload :-/
<jbicha> seb128: are you intending to work on https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/poppler.html ?
<jbicha> it overlaps https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/gdcm.html
<willcooke> night all
<seb128> jbicha, I didn't plan to, I sponsored for ricotz, but I'm probably going to have a look/help next week if it's stucked
<spazm> I've had bluetooth issues after sleep on 17.10.  What can I do to iogs estigate and report: logs to collect and experiments to run?  (dell xps-13 9360)
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-11
<didrocks> bonjour !
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> re didrocks :-)
<seb128> didrocks, I uploaded ubuntu-settings btw
<didrocks> seb128: thanks for the notice! btw, upstream fixed the rhythmbox plugin
<seb128> didrocks, I guess we should probably have a migration script that adds the new alternative toolbar to the active plugins in gsettings, wdyt?
<seb128> ah, nice
<didrocks> hum, yeah for people who changes their settings
<didrocks> seb128: maybe put it in the plugin package?
<seb128> yeah, I was unsure if we decided that was a rb thing
<seb128> or just an Ubuntu session thing and would put it with the other migration bits
<didrocks> well, it needs to be another script that the "unity -> g-s" one
<didrocks> but yeah, you can add the script in ubuntu session if you want
<didrocks> (just another script)
<seb128> let me give it some consideration
<seb128> there is no hurry doing that
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> seb128: keep it noted down somewhere so that we don't forget :)
<seb128> salut oSoMoN, ça va ?
<seb128> didrocks, right
<oSoMoN> seb128, très bien, et toi?
<seb128> ça va bien, vendredi !
<seb128> channel is going to be empty this afternoon
<seb128> oSoMoN, you are off as well iirc?
<didrocks> bon vendredi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> seb128, yes, I’m taking the afternoon off
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks!
<seb128> k, so we all 3 are off this afternoon
<seb128> some people at debconf
<seb128> going to be a quiet friday :-)
<didrocks> no french contagency on Friday afternoon, oh my!
<seb128> that's ok we don't have enough people from another language in the team that they could try to take over
<duflu> umm, salut didrocks, seb128, oSoMoN
<didrocks> hey duflu ;)
<seb128> hey duflu, happy friday afternoon!
<duflu> seb128, yes and no. I'm a bit unwell but only a few hours left
<didrocks> seb128: rebased on ubuntu-settings, trying to keep your commits in mainline, even this bzr merge was painful… :p
<didrocks> I guess I see the point of rebasing rather
<didrocks> (to fix issues when they happen)
<duflu> seb128, it appears pulseaudio will soon be unblocked: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abi-compliance-checker/1.99.22-1ubuntu1
<seb128> duflu, oh, sorry to read that, you did good work this week you should just call it a day and go get some rest
<seb128> duflu, right, I retried on amd64 but it picked the version in artful not artful-proposed
<seb128> didrocks, do you remember how to trigger an autopkgtest telling it to use artful-proposed?
<didrocks> seb128: you mean, trigger one package in -proposed, telling to use another package from -proposed?
 * didrocks looks at it bash history
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> my bash history doesn't go that far :(
<seb128> I didn't migrate my irc log over to that disk
<duflu> seb128, my simplest suggestion is to enable proposed then just 'apt install ...' one package, then disable proposed. Maybe there is a simpler way?
<duflu> with apt update too
<seb128> duflu, we don't have login access to that infra, there is a command to try the retry and you can tell it to use proposed with some flag or something iirc
<duflu> seb128, yeah no problem. Ignore it for a while :)
<flexiondotorg> Morning seb128 oSoMoN didrocks duflu
<duflu> Morning flexiondotorg
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg, how are you?
<oSoMoN> good morning flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> seb128 Back from holiday. So still feeling fresh :-)
<seb128> that's good
<flexiondotorg> What 's new in desktop land?
<didrocks> hey flexiondotorg, welcome back!
<flexiondotorg> didrocks o/
<flexiondotorg> didrocks So you pinged me about gschema overrides a few days ago?
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: indeed, I think if you rely on our overrides (like the ones coming from ubuntu-settings package), you will need to add "ubuntu" to DesktopNames
<didrocks> if you are using different schemas… no need to worry :p
<flexiondotorg> Let me check...
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: also, if you override other schemas like gnome or unity ones, we'll need to talk to not trash other settings ;)
<flexiondotorg> I override one com.ubuntu gschema.
<flexiondotorg> [com.ubuntu.update-manager]
<flexiondotorg> show-details=true
<flexiondotorg> show-versions=true
<flexiondotorg> And serveral org.gnome schemas
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: what does XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP shows?
<flexiondotorg> Are all the Ubuntu gschema overrides committed?
<flexiondotorg> MATE
<didrocks> ok, I suggest thus that you add :MATE to those overrides
<didrocks> so that they only apply to you
<didrocks> (it's working only with the glib in proposed right now)
<didrocks> like:
<didrocks> [com.ubuntu.update-manager:MATE]
<didrocks> ofc, do that only for settings from the mate packages ;)
<flexiondotorg> Understood.
<didrocks> basically, the idea is:
<didrocks> - defaults are overriden
<didrocks> - if the user change something, it's then global to all DE
<didrocks> as it's a user perference
<didrocks> preference*
<flexiondotorg> If I added the :MATE suffix now, before new glibc is out of proposed will it break anything?
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: it's libglib, yeah, before it's out of proposed, you won't see you overrides
<flexiondotorg> OK
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: so, you don't install /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/10_ubuntu-settings.gschema.override, correct?
<flexiondotorg> What is the ETA for it being promoted from proposed?
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: once autopkgtest works
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: you can add ppa:ubuntu-desktop/transitions
<didrocks> if you want to test :)
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: if you rely on /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/10_ubuntu-settings.gschema.override settings as well, we can make that works out for you
<flexiondotorg> didrocks 10_ubuntu-settings.gschema.override is NOT installed on Ubuntu MATE.
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> even better, the net benefit is that if people install it, you won't be impacted anymore :)
<didrocks> (as we use :ubuntu postfix)
<didrocks> which is in unity and G-S sessions
<flexiondotorg> I assume org.onboard and org.yorba should be modified in my overrides too?
<didrocks> onboard is global
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25288819/
 * flexiondotorg looks...
<flexiondotorg> Understood.
<didrocks> thanks flexiondotorg, tell me if you need any help :)
<flexiondotorg> Some of the org.gnome override in Ubuntu MATE are the same as the Global overrides in that paste.
<flexiondotorg> So I assume I leave those as Global in my overrides too?
<didrocks> sure, if they are the same, just keep them
<didrocks> or install ubuntu-settings
<didrocks> as you will be able to safely do it now :)
<didrocks> (less maintenance, sensible distro-wide defaults)
<davmor2> Morning all
<duflu> Morning davmor2
<oSoMoN> hey davmor2
<flexiondotorg> davmor2 o/
<flexiondotorg> didrocks A question.
<flexiondotorg> MATE Tweak is a utility that tweaks things.
<didrocks> (good naming! ;))
<flexiondotorg> In some cases I will tweak metacity settings
<flexiondotorg> Should that also only tweak settings in the :MATE context?
<didrocks> no, this isn't working like this
<didrocks> you only define "defaults" in the overrides
<flexiondotorg> Or is that effectively a user applied setting?
<didrocks> default for your desktop
<didrocks> then
<didrocks> user applied settings are user decision
<flexiondotorg> Excellent.
<didrocks> which will impact all desktops for that particular setting
<flexiondotorg> Thanks.
<didrocks> I guess that's what make more sense
<flexiondotorg> Yep.
<didrocks> yw! and it's the easiest to deal with ;)
<flexiondotorg> didrocks https://github.com/ubuntu-mate/ubuntu-mate-settings/commit/05cb494dc5ba17abb95d0b23ed223558ff29e372
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Can you ping me when new libglib is promoted please and I'll upload the new ubuntu-mate-settings.
<seb128> flexiondotorg, you can upload and make it depends on the new glib or blocked in proposed as well if you want
<flexiondotorg> That is a good idea seb128 :-)
<willcooke> happy Friday all
<seb128> hey willcooke, happy friday
<seb128> didrocks, hum, I tried added the gnome-software .desktop to /usr/share/ubuntu-wayland
<seb128> #fail
<seb128> duflu, indeed, the abi-compliance-checker update works, see the most recent pulseaudio entry on https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/cinnamon-desktop/artful/amd64
<seb128> duflu, I retried it with proposed on other arches as well now
<duflu> seb128, cool. Although I might have a pulseaudio SRU ready for xenial before artful is done :)
<seb128> shouldn't make a difference on what happens to the artful update
<seb128> hopefully it migrates today though
<seb128> duflu, you looked at some of the themes issues, do you know if it's know that some dialog don't have "borders", like in firefox the "clear recenty history" one (ctrl-shit-del)
<duflu> seb128, If it's a native Wayland app then that's expected. Otherwise, yes I think I have seen that bug reported but not sure where
<seb128> is that a shell or theme issue or not a bug and just me getting confused by normal things?
<seb128> hum, it looks like the gnome-keyring ssh agent doesn't work for me in artful
<seb128> does it work for others?
<willcooke> seb128, how do I test?
<seb128> willcooke, ssh to a canonical box for example
<seb128> well if you are not using ssh-agent
<seb128> look at what your SSH_AUTH_SOCK env is pointing to
<willcooke> Dont think I am, I'm using a config file in my .ssh
<willcooke> lemme set it up
<seb128> don't
<seb128> I'm tested basic install
<seb128> I guess ssh-agent is working, I just mentioned it in case you installed it (systemd tend to do that)
<seb128> ssh-agent works probably but I'm interested in the default GNOME one
<seb128> so if you didn't configure anything then it's good :-)
<seb128> didrocks, btw bug #1710100
<ubot5> bug 1710100 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "XDG_DATA_DIR doesn't include /usr/share/$DESKTOP_SESSION under wayland" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1710100
<didrocks> seb128: known, and on my todo :)
<seb128> didrocks, was it reported? I didn't find it
<didrocks> seb128: no report, on my own todo :)
<seb128> k
<didrocks> but yeah, I tried thinking about various approaches to avoid including this
<seb128> well know it's on the public list, be careful, people might watch you :p
<didrocks> seb128: I wonder if it's not better to add DESKTOP instead of SESSION
<didrocks> like take the list, and add them one after another
<didrocks> or, just transitionning to a different name
<didrocks> with OnlyShowIn
<didrocks> which might be better IMHO
<seb128> didrocks, I created https://trello.com/c/Xxauefnc/241-review-xsessiond-script-to-see-if-we-miss-anything-under-wayland
<didrocks> like org.gnome.SoftwareUbuntu.desktop
<didrocks> yeah, better to look for the other scripts :)
<seb128> sorry
<seb128> https://trello.com/c/Xxauefnc/241-review-xsessiond-scripts-to-see-if-we-miss-anything-under-wayland
<didrocks> so useful
<seb128> (changed the title to fix a typo)
<didrocks> yeah, that's good
<didrocks> so I'm really in favor of removing this XDG_DATA_DIR change
<didrocks> on a second thought
<seb128> why?
<didrocks> and we just go with different destkop name
<didrocks> well, it's only for one desktop file nowdays
<seb128> it's somewhat similar to https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/pull/3398
<seb128> we can probably do those if https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/environment.d.html
<didrocks> it was for a lot of things in the UNE days
<didrocks> this is with systemd --user, correct?
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> unsure how it's going to work if other variables will be accessible
<seb128> which L_aney is going to bring back to us, right? ;-)
<didrocks> because it's gnome-session setting it IIRC
<didrocks> we'll see
<seb128> anyway we can probably do the gnome-software one differently
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> as it's the only one
<seb128> but we are likely going to hit that issue anyway
<seb128> e.g that snapd bug
<seb128> flatpak is having the same problem
<didrocks> they can add it themselves
<didrocks> won't be the same patch anyway
<didrocks> as we would based on DESKTOP name
<didrocks> they won't
<seb128> right
<seb128> but I mean updating envs on login
<didrocks> yeah, that will be needed
<seb128> things we used to do in Xsession.d
<didrocks> unsure we should do it for that particular case though
<seb128> anyway, we have the trello card
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> and you have the gnome-software one on your todo
<seb128> so we should be good :-)
<didrocks> indeed :p
<didrocks> just will do that post-FF
<didrocks> after all the current things are implemented ;)
<seb128> right
<seb128> bah, I really hate the hotcorner, I disabled mouseover to open it but I still trigger it by error
<duflu> seb128, gnome-keyring-daemon you say? Yeah it seems to cause bug 1707828 for me
<ubot5> bug 1707828 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Ctrl+Alt+T to open a terminal appears to do nothing, then the terminal window opens 25 seconds later" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707828
<seb128> I tend to select text up to top of a gedit view by clicking at the bottom and doing a dnd far top-left, until the screen corner
<seb128> and release button
<seb128> that opens the overview now :-/
<didrocks> well, it's disabled here :p
<didrocks> and will be in a distro near you next Friday ;)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> disabled completely?
<seb128> no way to open the overview with a mouse then?
<seb128> I though we were disabling the proximity, not the clicking
<didrocks> you were talking about the hotcorner
<didrocks> that's the part which is disabled
<didrocks> not the click of course
<seb128> well what I described "clicks"
<seb128> the mouse release is taken as a click
<seb128> or it's a bug in the extension I'm using to disable the hot corner
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> could be a bug in your extension
<didrocks> I don't reproduce it
<seb128> good
<willcooke_> Sitting in the garden with my new laptop!
<willcooke_> Screen is holding up well compared to the x220
<flexiondotorg> willcooke_ What did you get?
<willcooke_> flexiondotorg, x270. Really like it, but the spacebar is annoying
<willcooke_> it doesnt register unless you really twat it
<willcooke_> Otherwise the keyboard is lovely
<willcooke_> the touchpad is really nice too
<ahayzen> duflu, FWIW bug 1707828 sounds really similar to bug 1644323 - if you see comments #1 and #2 they also mention gnome-keyring
<ubot5> bug 1707828 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Ctrl+Alt+T to open a terminal appears to do nothing, then the terminal window opens 25 seconds later" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707828
<ubot5> bug 1644323 in Canonical System Image "Installing unity8-session-snap adversely effects unity7" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1644323
<duflu> ahayzen, yeah side effects...
<duflu> ahayzen, but also other bugs I have dealt with... 25 seconds means dbus
<ahayzen> right :-)
 * duflu -> dinner, weekend
 * oSoMoN disappears for the week-end
<willcooke_> have a good one oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> thanks willcooke_, you too
<phil9x> Looking to test 17.10 for bugs
<sunweaver> some notes on my DebConf17 talk about Ubuntu Indicators -> Ayatana Indicators https://sunweavers.net/blog/node/60
<sunweaver> xnox: please review...
<kenvandine> jdstrand, your wayland socket detection works fine for me on artful (both wayland and non-wayland sessions)
<kenvandine> jdstrand, are you on 16.04?
 * kenvandine thinks you already said you are :)
<jdstrand> kenvandine: I am on artful. I tested on xenial in a vm
<kenvandine> interesting
<kenvandine> jdstrand, i don't have a socket in that dir
<jdstrand> kenvandine: you need to use my https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/+git/gnome-logs-udt.jdstrand.bin
<jdstrand> kenvandine: you don't have /run/user/1000/wayland-0?
<kenvandine> jdstrand, no
<jdstrand> kenvandine: then you aren't running under wayland. I needed to install ubuntu-gnome-desktop and an additional gnome-wayland package (I forget the exact name otoh)
<kenvandine> jdstrand, i tested it with quadrapassel and gnome-sudoku from the store
<jdstrand> apt-cache wayland|grep gnome
<jdstrand> that would find it ^
<kenvandine> jdstrand, no... i did have that socket under wayland :)
<kenvandine> i'm saying the snaps worked in both wayland and non-wayland sessions
<kenvandine> i did have the socket under wayland
<kenvandine> and i don't under x11
<jdstrand> kenvandine: the problem with my shell script is when you run gdm3, it runs under wayland. therefore the socket is always there. when you start the gnome-shell/X under the gdm3 wayland, my detection logic adds those env vars, which forces those apps to use wayland, but mutter isn't running
<kenvandine> jdstrand, so you detection mechanism seems good to me
<kenvandine> jdstrand, but gdm3 isn't running under my user
<kenvandine> so the socket isn't in /run/user/1000/wayland-0
<kenvandine> gdm       2594  0.0  0.0 190428  4136 tty1     Ssl+ 09:31   0:00 /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-wayland-session gnome-session --autostart /usr/share/gdm/greeter/autostart
<jdstrand> I definitely saw it. I then don't know why it was there. if you are satisfied (as a desktop expert, which I am not), feel free to commit it. any bugs can be fixed later
<kenvandine> jdstrand, yeah i have /run/user/121/wayland-0
<kenvandine> uid 121 is the gdm user
<kenvandine> gdm can't create the socket under your user, so should be safe
<kenvandine> i wonder if maybe what you saw was a socket left around from some crash or something?
<jdstrand> kenvandine: idk
<jdstrand> kenvandine: I logged out of wayland session, then logged back into X. the socket was still there
<kenvandine> jdstrand, mind trying again?
<jbicha> btw, this just landed in gdm, maybe it will fix some of our problems with logging out and logging in to a different session
<jbicha> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gdm/commit/?id=9bd3c5f04
<kenvandine> jdstrand, oh... maybe that's the bug you hit
<kenvandine> apparently you could have the user session left running after logout
<kenvandine> great...
<Laney> that is definitely a bug we have atm
<Laney> not sure that commit in particular will fix it, seems specific to classic mode
<kenvandine> i'd guess if the user session is still around, maybe the socket might be there too
<Laney> somehow you get a random invalid dbus session
<Laney> I didn't look into it yet
<Laney> but I will definitely do so soon
<kenvandine> oh, yeah this might not actually fix the root of the problem
<jdstrand> that may be the bug. not sure how that commit makes the wayland socket go away...
<kenvandine> just fix a symptom
<kenvandine> yeah, after looking further it doesn't really fix it
<Laney> the user session stuff I demoed at guadec doesn't exhibit this bug btw
<kenvandine> but sounds like that could be a case that might keep the socket
<Laney> but not really ready to push that
<kenvandine> Laney, yay
<willcooke_> night all
<kenvandine> woot... my simple-scan classic snaps works just as well as the deb install for me :)
<kenvandine> which happens to fail
<jbicha> ship it! ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-12
<lotuspsychje> any news of always visible dock yet?
<FilipeAzevedo[m]> Hi! Is anyone around from the actual ubuntu-desktop team? just need some info if possible :)
<ogra_> better try during the work-week
<FilipeAzevedo[m]> yeah I guess, thanks !
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-13
<Gargoyle> hello all
<metalbiker> can anybody tell me why i can't use gnome extensions yet? i've tried to download the gnome tweaks tool from gnome software and it won't install it because it says it can't find it in the repositories.
<metalbiker> i've been testing the daily builds ever since last month's call to do so and i love it but i'm really missing my extensions for gnome.
<metalbiker> oh i see, i've got to go over to #ubuntu instead of hear. i swear i can read. i really can! lol
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-08-06
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<jamesh> hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, jamesh
<willcooke> morning all
<jibel> good morning willcooke
<Laney> hey hey
<duflu> Morning willcooke, jibel, Laney
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> had good weekends?
<duflu> Morning seb128. Yes twas good. You?
<seb128> duflu, hey, was great, spent the w.e in brugges, it was nice and sunny with good beer and waffles!
<duflu> Heh. We can't all go to lovely medieval cities for the weekend, but I was there in November. Yes it is nice :)
<seb128> indeed!
<sil2100> seb128: hey! Since things seem to be set up, should I add cosmic to l-o-m and spin the first base langpack batch?
<seb128> sil2100, sure, I had that on my todo but it's even better if you do it!
<seb128> thx
<sil2100> seb128: o/
<Laney> moin seb128 & duflu
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you? how was debconf? had a good flight back?
<Laney> tired today
<Laney> yes it was great, the layout of the venue was quite nice
<Laney> there was a big hacklab where most people went most of the time, and the two main talk rooms next to that
<Laney> weather was difficult though, super sweaty
<Laney> and the flight was fine except really early (6am flight time, 3am hotel departure) and long
<Laney> tired today
<seb128> :(
<seb128> take some rest
<Laney> will probably do later
<Laney> wanted to see about 3.29 stuff
<Laney> like this budgie thing maybe
<seb128> ah, that one sucs
<seb128> sucks
<seb128> :/
<Laney> yeh
<seb128> btw the yaru theme MIR got +1ed and the package promoted, in case someone planned to bundle that with maybe the shell update
<seb128> but Didier and Marco are off this week
<seb128> (Didier let details of the changes / to which component in a bug though)
<seb128> (I'm just mentioning it for the record, not expecting anyone to act on that today/this week)
 * duflu fades into the night
<oSoMoN> welcome back on the right side of the world Laney
<oSoMoN> I couldn't get someone to review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/britney/hints-ubuntu-libreoffice/+merge/352293 yet, so when you have a moment please have a look at it
<Laney> oSoMoN: ok, thanks, done!
<oSoMoN> cheers
<Laney> ricotz: in a vala metadata file, (how) can I move an out parameter to the return value?
<Laney> never mind, it fixed itself once I fixed the out type to be a struct
<ricotz> Laney, yes, this only works for non-null structs
<tseliot> seb128: hi, would you like me to send a merge proposal for gdm3 to get it into bionic for LP: #1778011 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1778011 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu Bionic) "SRU: PRIME Power Saving mode draws too much power" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1778011
<tseliot> I have just uploaded the other components
<seb128> tseliot, hey, no it's fine, and I'm not the one handling that SRU, slashd is since he's sponsoring a fix from dgadomsk_i, I asked them to include your changes as well
<lan3y> ricotz: okay, another one - if there's a signal with the same name as a function, how do I get the function in the vapi?
<lan3y> WHYYYY
<lan3y> "conflicts with method of the same name"
<tseliot> seb128: ok, thanks, I had no idea.
<seb128> np, I was going to do the uploads but when I uploaded to cosmic I noticed that they had already did an upload without updating the vcs, which turned into a discussion and the outcome is that they handle it now
<tseliot> oh, ok
<ricotz> Laney, you would have to rename the method
<ricotz> Laney, otherwise it is an ambiguous symbol
<Laney> ricotz: yeah I couldn't figure out how to target it in the metadata
<Laney> but I found #signal now
<Laney> just skipped the signal since it is not needed
<ricotz> Laney, what is this for?
<Laney> budgie porting to new mutter
<ricotz> ah I see, yeah those api breaks are a pain
<Laney> they have a vapi for mutter-2 but there is no source for how it came into existence
<ricotz> you can use vapigen on the Meta-3.gir
<Laney> I am doing
<Laney> but it needs some metadata to fix the stuff up
<ricotz> yes, I have a lot of metadata for mutter here too
<Laney> nod
<Laney> yours will be better than mine :P
<ricotz> Laney, based on 3.29.4 https://paste.debian.net/plain/1036922
<Laney> I'm mainly trying to match what they used before
<Laney> so I don't have to make so many changes
<ricotz> ah I guess the "focus" signal was it
<Laney> ye
<ricotz> you might get away easy with keeping variable names and just changing e.g. Meta.Screen to Meta.Display
<ricotz> WorkspaceManager is another story
<Laney> got it building now
<Laney> I mean it's crashing, but this is a start ...
<Laney> ok it works at least in a VM
<Laney> mostly, probably enough for someone upstream to take it over from here
<ricotz> Laney, nice
 * Laney just wants to unblock shell 3.29 from proposed
<jbicha> ricotz: could you look into doing a 1.57 gobject-introspection release?
<willcooke> night all
<willcooke> now I'm really goinh
<ricotz> jbicha, https://download.gnome.org/sources/gobject-introspection/1.57/
<jbicha> thanks :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-08-07
<jamesh> it'd be nice if gnome-shell didn't hang when pulse hangs
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey duflu oSoMoN, how are you today?
<jamesh> hi seb128
<duflu> Hey seb128. A bit unwell but I aim to remedy that with some boringly healthy cooking in a few hours... How are you?
<seb128> :(
<seb128> I'm good, looking forward having the heat wave going away tonight though!
<seb128> hey jamesh, how are you?
<duflu> So tonight is the night?
<seb128> should be!
<jamesh> seb128: good.  I think I got the last deadlock in the pulseaudio/snap policy module working.  It's a shame I couldn't just do glib main loop stuff in the main thread in pulse.
<seb128> ah, nice
<seb128> what was the issue with doing that?
<jamesh> pulse has its own main loop and doesn't want you doing blocking work.  snapd-glib relies on the glib main loop
<jamesh> so I have two threads running different main loops.  I submit jobs to the glib one via g_main_context_invoke(), then get results back via PulseAudio's asnc queue type
<jamesh> it all seems to be working now though, so that's good.
<willcooke> morning hang
<willcooke> gang
<willcooke> Today I shall order a new keyboard
<willcooke> Any recommendations for a mechanical one which costs less than 30 quid?
<willcooke> If such a thing exists
<seb128> ah, good
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> ruh roh
<willcooke> hey seb128
<willcooke> Lots of freenode spam going on still I see
<Laney> hey
<willcooke> moin Laney
<seb128> willcooke, going for a cheap keyboard, not a fancy ergonomic one that preserve your wrists&co? ;)
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> sup willcooke seb128
<willcooke> seb128, trying to find a keyboard where the key spacing is what my fingers expect.  This one makes me angry and I keep mashing the wrong keys
<seb128> remap alt to be space or something :p
<seb128> problem solved!
<seb128> Laney, 34°C forecasted today, another of those day and then winter is coming
<jamesh> It isn't a mechanical keyboard, but the ThinkPad Compact USB Keyboard is nice
<jamesh> especially if that's what you've grown to expect on your laptop
<jibel> +1 for the thinkpad keyboard, and it prevents wrist and shoulder pain caused by a mouse
<jamesh> I find it bounces a bit if you use the feet at the back, but flat against the table it is really nice
<willcooke> yowzer, those are expensive
<willcooke> Why are keyboards so expensive now
<willcooke> You used to be able to buy a decent one for 20 quid
<willcooke> now they're 80
<duflu> Morning willcooke, Laney, jibel
<jamesh> think of it this way: you don't have to buy a mouse if you get the ThinkPad keyboard :)
 * willcooke . o O ( Things were better in the olden days )
<willcooke> hi duflu
<jibel> willcooke, the thinkpad keyboard is around 50€
<duflu> jamesh, the same keyboard came to mind for me, but the model with the keyboard from the X220 is no longer produced, and sells for a fortunte on ebay (last I checked)
<oSoMoN> hey seb128, I'm not too bad, thanks, you?
<willcooke> ahh, x220 keyboard was lovely
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke, Laney, jibel
<seb128> oSoMoN, I'm good, thanks
<willcooke> morning oSoMoN
<jibel> willcooke, I know that in pounds it's expensive ;P
<duflu> willcooke, yeah you can get it in USB form... if you look really hard
<jamesh> wow.  It's selling for AU$184 on Amazon.com.au: that's more than double what I paid
<jibel> 62€ on lenovo.fr
<jamesh> ah.  It's AU$72 on lenovo.com.au
<jamesh> which is approximately 46 Euros.  I guess the extra 16 euros are to move all the key caps around?
<jibel> and extra ink for accentuated keys
<Laney> seb128: unlucky
<Laney> supposed to be 27 today then around 22 for some time
<willcooke> Rain tonight mayeb \o/
<Laney> hey oSoMoN & duflu & jamesh too
<Laney> willcooke: you wish
<Laney> haha
<tjaalton> I have two of the older thinkpad usb keyboards to match with the old thinkpads, but now with t470s as my main laptop I'd say the new kbd layout isn't too bad, and the feel is the same, meaning just great
<tjaalton> well worth the money
<Laney> the hotel I was in in Hsinchu just emailed me: "We found a toy you left in your room after you checked out."
<willcooke> Look at thigs thing!! https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mechanical-Keyboard-Anti-Ghosting-Customizable-Aluminium/dp/B01J71GZMO/ref=sr_1_15?s=computers&rps=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1533629752&sr=1-15&refinements=p_76%3A419158031
<seb128> Laney, winter is a bit overstating it, it's more 20°C and showers from then on
<Laney> I left them one of the foam Debconf turtles in the safe
<Laney> as a surprise / gift
<Laney> 😭
<willcooke> :((
<willcooke> bad luck Laney
<Laney> they offer to fedex it back to me
<Laney> "no thanks, please ejoy it"
<willcooke> I love it that you put them in the safe
<seb128> nice from them
<Laney> well, for some £££ and a service fee
<seb128> ah ok, I though they would pay for it :p
<seb128> normal business then!
<willcooke> this is what I need:  http://blog.tynemouthsoftware.co.uk/2014/09/bbc-micro-usb-keyboard.html
<Laney> fossfreedom: will you cry if I upload budgie-desktop?
<Laney> a few rough edges in the middle of a cycle... not so bad?!?!?!?!
<Laney> how come we have a delta in gdm to rename the user/group?
<willcooke> Laney, related to t_jaalton's nvidia fix?
<Laney> nah, it's old
<seb128> Laney, we had gdm 3.n as "gdm" in Ubuntu so I guess it didn't make sense to rename the group back then
<seb128> unsure why Debian is not using standard "gdm" now
<seb128> Laney, gdm has been removed from Debian in 2011, it would probably make sense to rename the source from gdm3 to gdm now in Debian (&Ubuntu)
<kenvandine> libxcursor security update... i guess i'll be rebuilding a pile of snaps today!
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<seb128> those emails notifications are useful!
<kenvandine> they really are
<kenvandine> i love it!
<oSoMoN> this reminds me I have a ton of snaps to rebuild, too
<oSoMoN> a ton not as in "many snaps", but as in "a couple of very heavy snaps"
<popey> hah! I had to do 27 :)
<popey> However, I wrote a script which magically does it for me. Checks out each project, touches a file, which triggers a rebuild. Works great for projects hooked up to build.snapcraft.io :)
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, this one seems important https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice-l10n/+bug/1785795
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1785795 in libreoffice-l10n (Ubuntu) "libreoffice-l10n-el does not create the folder autotext/el" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> ricotz, yes, just saw it pass by, I'll take a look (unless you want to take it)
<ricotz> seems to be an upstream buildsystem issue which doesnt create those empty folders on buildtime
<ricotz> resulting in e.g. "ls: cannot access '/<<PKGBUILDDIR>>/instdir/share/autotext/el': No such file or directory" in the buildlog
<ricotz> it isn't easy to spot problems in libreoffice's buildsystem :\
<oSoMoN> no it isn't
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I will try something
<oSoMoN> ricotz, ack, thanks
<kenvandine> meeting time!
<kenvandine> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-07
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug  7 13:31:00 2018 UTC.  The chair is kenvandine. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-07 | Current topic:
<oSoMoN> 👋
<kenvandine> Roll call:  andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel, heber, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<andyrock> hey
<jibel> o/
<kenvandine> ok, let's get started
<kenvandine> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-07 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> hey all
<andyrock> - Gnome-initial-setup:
<andyrock>   * upload 3.29.1 to experimental
<andyrock>   * Rebased ubuntu-welcome on top of gnome-intial-setup master (atm https://gitlab.gnome.org/azzaronea/gnome-initial-setup/commits/ubuntu-welcome)
<andyrock> - Issue https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-settings-daemon/issues/68
<andyrock>   * Updated MR to fix corner-case issues (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/169)
<andyrock> - Bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1785240
<andyrock>   * Proposed MR upstream (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-software/merge_requests/76)
<andyrock> - Issue https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/109:
<andyrock>   * Updated MR after review (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/162)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1785240 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Cancelling snapd authorization triggers error notification" [Low,In progress]
<andyrock> - Gnome-calcualtor:
<andyrock>   * MRs to upload 3.29.90 to debian experimental
<andyrock> - File-roller:
<andyrock>   * MRs to upload 3.29.90 to debian experimental
<andyrock> - Gnome-disk-utility
<andyrock>   * MRs to upload 3.28.3 to debian unstable
<andyrock> - Gnome-software
<andyrock>   * Investigated the feasibility of writing a new plugin for dash-to-dock integration (e.g: progress bar and icons for new installed applications)
<andyrock> eow
<andyrock> for better readbility:
<andyrock> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/CnFIjTM0/
<kenvandine> thanks andyrock
<kenvandine> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-07 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> sadly, nothing desktop-related to share this week
<dgadomski> eof
<kenvandine> thanks dgadomski
<kenvandine> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-07 | Current topic: didrocks
<willcooke> He's on hols
<willcooke> also Trevinho is
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> sorry :)
<willcooke> :)
<kenvandine> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-07 | Current topic: duflu
<kenvandine> * Gnome Shell performance:
<kenvandine>   - Redesigned and fixed multi-monitor support in the Wayland vsync branch (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/171)
<kenvandine>   - Started profiling and optimizing mouse movement (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/189)
<kenvandine>     because it sounds like that's the main issue blocking the input lag fix (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/168).
<kenvandine>     Although in my opinion it's not really a blocker and landing 168 sooner is more important (see below).
<kenvandine> * Gnome Shell other:
<kenvandine>   - Successful upstream landings:
<kenvandine>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/commit/b393f3d540
<kenvandine>   - Now preparing a patchset for Debian with at least:
<kenvandine>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/117
<kenvandine>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/168
<kenvandine> * PulseAudio:
<kenvandine>   - Prepared upgrade to PulseAudio 12.2 - awaiting sponsorship: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1785551
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1785551 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to PulseAudio 12.2 in cosmic" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<kenvandine> * Daily bug management:
<kenvandine>   - Completed another significant bug review, but the chart won't show most of the improvement till October...
<kenvandine>   - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vRDHPxGBHqM6XkT_S8ggtYfD0xchKSUD_z9PopNVE3G1rU05fVSnxDGcDsEstl7gu7N-tzCU6mLUp2V/pubchart?oid=254968654&format=interactive
<kenvandine> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-07 | Current topic: jamesh
<kenvandine> pulseaudio/snap-policy:
<kenvandine> * I've got the snap policy module to a working state, using snapd-glib
<kenvandine> in a separate thread:
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/pulseaudio/+git/pulseaudio/+merge/352558
<kenvandine> * As the changes were non trivial, I'm going to seek a review before
<kenvandine> trying to get this landed.
<kenvandine> * At the moment, the module uses the legacy /v2/interfaces mode that
<kenvandine> requests every connection on the system and filters it client side.
<kenvandine> The version of the API that provides snapd side filtering doesn't
<kenvandine> provide enough information to do what we want.
<kenvandine> * Updated the forum thread to see what we want to do on the snapd
<kenvandine> side: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/pulseaudio-recording/6361/12?u=jamesh
<kenvandine> snapd-glib/interface-info:
<kenvandine> * I'm addressing the review comments from Robert on
<kenvandine> https://github.com/snapcore/snapd-glib/pull/40
<kenvandine> * The snapd API doesn't quite do what I needed for the Pulse Audio
<kenvandine> patches (while it does offer server side filtering, it doesn't tell us
<kenvandine> whether the plugs/slots are connected).  So it might be worth working
<kenvandine> on a snapd side patch before locking down the C API.
<kenvandine> snapd:
<kenvandine> * I've got a few PRs that need to be some attention.  With the Pulse
<kenvandine> Audio stuff mostly done, I need to check up on these to fix any
<kenvandine> bitrot.
<kenvandine> #topic heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-07 | Current topic: heber
<jibel> I'll report for QA
<jibel> - Release 16.04.5 on Aug. 2nd
<jibel> - Continued 16.04 to 18.04 upgrade tests and triaged upgrade bugs
<jibel> - Looked at ukuu (https://github.com/teejee2008/ukuu) as a way to manage kernels and how to extend it for hwe kernels and started work to package it as a snap.
<jibel> - Adding “Installation Media” and upgrade metrics to the dashboard
<jibel> done
<kenvandine> jibel, ok, that includes for heber this week?
<jibel> yes
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-07 | Current topic: kenvandine
<jibel> we'll split next week
<kenvandine> * Fixed deprecations in snap packaging for GNOME snaps that are upstream.  Also fixed some build failures with the transition to meson.
<kenvandine> * Working on respinning the hyper-v Ubuntu Desktop image based on 18.04.1
<kenvandine> * libxcursors had a security update in xenial, need to rebuild all the snaps today to pull that in.
<kenvandine> ⚾
<kenvandine> #topic laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-07 | Current topic: laney
<Laney> • was at debconf most of this time
<Laney> • updates of g-s-d, g-c-c, gnome-shell, mutter, glib2.0
<Laney> ∘ glib thanks to being stricter and packages having autopkgtests found bugs in ruby-gnome2, appstream - fixed both upstream
<Laney> • SRU reviewing, feedback and eventual sponsoring
<Laney> • messed around with my gpg key since it expired without me noticing that was going to happen, can't upload to debian atm
<Laney> • fixed an appstream-generator crash due to a bug in libappstream
<Laney> • updated budgie-desktop to new mutter api, submitted upstream but looking to patch so new shell can go in cosmic
<Laney> 🧖
<kenvandine> thx Laney
<kenvandine> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-07 | Current topic: oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey
<oSoMoN> • chromium
<oSoMoN>   ∘ bug #1784395 fixed after I found the right person to talk to at Google, and they kindly bumped our geolocation API quotas without billing enabled
<ubot5> bug 1784395 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Geolocation stopped working recently in chromium" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1784395
<oSoMoN>   ∘ opera in the snap store uses chromium-ffmpeg, success
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated stable to 68.0.3440.84 (in cosmic, snap in stable channel, and xenial and bionic updates ready and handed over to security team)
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated beta to 69.0.3497.23
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated dev to 70.0.3510.0 (successfully tested https://swiftshader-review.googlesource.com/c/SwiftShader/+/19608 instead of a distro-patch of mine that reverts recent visibility changes)
<oSoMoN> • libreoffice
<oSoMoN>   ∘ promoted 6.0.6 snap to the stable channel
<oSoMoN>   ∘ built 6.1.0 RC3 snap and published in candidate channel, issued call for testing: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-libreoffice-6-1-0/6654
<oSoMoN>   ∘ uploaded 6.0.6-0ubuntu1 to cosmic and preparing SRU for bionic (bug #1785679)
<ubot5> bug 1785679 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] libreoffice 6.0.6 for bionic" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1785679
<oSoMoN>   ∘ fixed bug #1780996 in xenial: uploaded 1:5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial4
<ubot5> bug 1780996 in libomxil-bellagio (Ubuntu Bionic) "Convert triggers to noawait" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1780996
<oSoMoN>   ∘ filed bug #1785262
<ubot5> bug 1785262 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "arm64 autopkgtests are flaky" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1785262
<oSoMoN> • gnome-software:
<oSoMoN>   ∘ fixed bug #1775226
<ubot5> bug 1775226 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] Gnome Software offers installation of updates on shutdown independently from update-manager and unattended-upgrades" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1775226
<oSoMoN>     - proposed and merged https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-software/merge_requests/4
<oSoMoN>     - uploaded 3.29.1-0ubuntu6 to cosmic
<oSoMoN>     - updated the bug report for SRU to bionic, and uploaded 3.28.1-0ubuntu4.18.04.3 to bionic-proposed
<oSoMoN>     - the patch doesn't apply against recent master, need to update it
<oSoMoN>   ∘ looked into why snap-store snap in edge channel doesn't get the full experience, it appears that gnome-software uses the appstream plugin to get the lists of installed applications and installable applications, and those are built by reading directly /usr/share/applications and /var/lib/app-info/yaml/*, which are not exposed by snapd, even to a devmode snap
<oSoMoN> 🌡
<kenvandine> thx oSoMoN
<kenvandine> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-07 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • reviewed/sponsored nautilus update & SRU from Marco - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+git/nautilus/+merge/350174
<seb128> • desktop script improvements: generate a report for the desktop-packages set, added some upstream urls, display the code revision used to build the report
<seb128> • reviewed/cleaned up/completed the ~desktop-packages list (deprecating the old ~desktop-bugs which was creating confusion). Removed subscription from deprecated packages and add the ones needed from the other list, the set went from 1100 to 730
<seb128> • sponsored the new pulseaudio to cosmic and gnome-calculator in Debian
<seb128> • filed MIR bugs for gupnp-dlna, gupnp-av needed for rygel & dlna sharing
<seb128> :	
<seb128> • some bugs triaging
<seb128> </week>
<kenvandine> thx seb128
<kenvandine> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-07 | Current topic: jbicha
<jbicha> • gnome-tweaks 3.29.90 release
<jbicha> • Some gedit reviews upstream
<jbicha> • Packaged gnome-desktop3 and gobject-introspection
<jbicha> • Some discussion with GNOME about Ambiance theme bugs
<jbicha> • Uploaded Evolution 3.28.5 to bionic unapproved queue LP: #1784522
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1784522 in evolution (Ubuntu Bionic) "Update evolution to 3.28.5" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1784522
<jbicha> • Packaged Evolution 3.29.90 in Debian git but I need some help figuring out how to
<jbicha>  handle a conffile moving between packages. Maybe no handling is needed?
<jbicha> • I guess you can take me off the meeting list, because I won't have
<jbicha>  much time for Ubuntu the next several weeks
<jbicha> 🍧
<kenvandine> jbicha, thanks!
<kenvandine> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-07 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2018: Mentoring of the students on Common Print Dialog Backends and printer auto-selection by job. Checked and tested the student's code, helped them on finishing their projects and doing their final reports. Student's final report deadline is Tue, Auf 14.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<seb128> jbicha, I was going to say "nice to see you back being active", until I saw the last line :p still good that you had some slot to work on some updates :)
<jbicha> seb128: thanks and sorry
<kenvandine> thanks tkamppeter
<seb128> nothing to be sorry about!
<seb128> (btw I saw the theme discussion yesterday, going to point Marco to some of the issues once he's back)
<kenvandine> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-07 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<kenvandine> - Released snapd-glib 1.42 which includes the verified publisher support
<kenvandine> - Proposed GNOME Software change to add verified publishers
<kenvandine> - Updated gnome-control-center branches under review
<kenvandine> - Reviewed Iain's appstream-glib changes (https://github.com/hughsie/appstream-glib/pull/255)
<kenvandine> - Had meeting with server team regarding ODRS
<kenvandine> - Set up my own Gitlab CI runners in Canonistack
<kenvandine> - Work on supporting new errors from snapd
<kenvandine>  (https://github.com/robert-ancell/snapd-glib/tree/new-errors)
<kenvandine> - Investigate to errors.ubuntu.com crashers for gnome-control-center
<kenvandine> - Rebased gnome-software ubuntu-master branch. Have not yet resolved what to do about updates patches no longer applying.
<kenvandine> - Discussed with design team about design work required for merging legacy config apps into GNOME (https://trello.com/c/2zzukqWH)
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, ^^ note robert's comment about rebasing ubuntu-master
<Laney> he emailed us already
<kenvandine> cool
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, yep, I'm looking at it today
<kenvandine> #topic rls
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-07 | Current topic: rls
<kenvandine> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-incoming-bug-tasks.html#
<kenvandine> nothing for desktop incoming
<kenvandine> yay
<seb128> :)
<kenvandine> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-tracking-bug-tasks.html#
<seb128> kenvandine, you should nudge Robert about replying to Will on the g-c-c one
<seb128> how difficult is it to reply to assigned bugs :/
<kenvandine> yeah, i will
 * willcooke looks
<willcooke> I'd dropped that one too
<willcooke> have pinged
<willcooke> but yeah, if you're speaking to him, please nudge
<kenvandine> yup
<willcooke> ta
<kenvandine> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-07 | Current topic: aob
<willcooke> nada
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html was empty
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html needs some triaging, but we can do that out of the meeting
<seb128> i'm going to review the list and see if things are getting stalled
<kenvandine> seb128, oh... sorry :)
<seb128> I'm also working on improving that
<seb128> like writting scripts that nag/report inactivity, like the "your upload is blocked in proposed for <n days>"
<kenvandine> seb128, oh... a robot seb!
<kenvandine> i love it
<seb128> lol
<willcooke> :)
<oSoMoN> seb129?
<kenvandine> lol
<willcooke> lo
<willcooke> l
<seb128> :)
<seb128> just as a note I'm working on doing some improvements to our versions page
<kenvandine> seb256 is reserved for when he upgrades to x86_64
<seb128> and maybe adding some sort of dashboard section
<seb128> hehe
<kenvandine> awesome :)
<seb128> or maybe that's another report
<seb128> I'm going to email news/details about that when I've a bit more done
<seb128> and maybe try to seak help to make a proper website
<seb128> I'm fine generating the data but probably not the right person to make that pretty :p
<kenvandine> i have a script for generating something like that for the snaps
<kenvandine> it generates a json file, rather than a static page
<kenvandine> and i have an html page that uses the json for the model
<seb128> url?
<seb128> anyway that's not a meeting topic at this point
<kenvandine> not public atm... the script requires the snap cli... and the people server is 12.04
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug  7 13:58:34 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-08-07-13.31.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks everyone
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<seb128> that was all as aob for me, out of GNOME 3.29 updates ongoing and there is room for helping for those who want to do some (also Debian merges/other updates, see versions)
<kenvandine> seb128, i need to convert my script to use the store's API so it can run without the snap cli
<willcooke> and hi jbicha nice to see you
<kenvandine> seb128, https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-desktop-versions/gnome-snaps/view/head:/snaps.sh
<kenvandine> that's my script
<seb128> small :)
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<kenvandine> and creating json output is much simpler than static html
<kenvandine> seb128, the logic for version comparison is all in the html file
<kenvandine> so that's a bit longer
<seb128> we need some team discussions around those report
<seb128> but that can probably wait for Brussels and us to be together
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> we should
<seb128> we need a dashboard
<seb128> it's a bit dense what we have to report
<seb128> but it's just that the team is busy/has lot of things on its plates
<kenvandine> might be good for the dashboard to aggregate data from a collection of json files
<kenvandine> at least that's what i was thinking when i hacked this script together :)
<Laney> dashboards
<Laney> you managers
<Laney> wtf ://///
<Laney> my new gdm was not starting, but now it works
<Laney> no changes
<seb128> dashboards and slides are the key of any good working product :p
<seb128> gdm :(
 * Laney blames VMs 😎
<tkamppeter> Some GNOME expert here who has already tried the image viewer Geeqie?
<kenvandine> jibel, my 18.04 hyper-v VM is stuck doing a dist-upgrade.  Last line of stdout says "snapd.snap-repair.service is a disabled or static unit, not starting it."
<kenvandine> and it's been stuck at 87% for 30 minutes
<jibel> kenvandine, anything in the journal?
<Laney> ok breaks again :<
<seb128> tkamppeter, did you see that Steve replied on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups-filters/+bug/1763520 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1763520 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "after upgrade to bionic, printing fails without explanation / logs / debuggability" [High,New]
<kenvandine> jibel, checking
<Laney> Aug 07 15:47:32 debian-vm gnome-shell[908]: Failed to set CRTC mode 1024x768: Permission denied
<Laney> happens on debian too
<kenvandine> jibel, oh... parsing error in the yaml!
<kenvandine> sigh
<kenvandine> could not find expected ':'
<kenvandine> jibel, i sent the error via telegram
<kenvandine> no irc setup in windows :)
<kenvandine> jibel, i guess maybe the seed got messed up?  and hung the update
<jibel> kenvandine, yes i looks like a data corruption
<jibel> it*
<willcooke> Next time anyone gets a chance, can you try changing the key binding for screenshot to clipboard to just prtscr and removing the binding for screenshot to Pictures - and see if screenshots stop working altogether
<willcooke> I'm going to log out and back in and see if that fixes it
<willcooke> works now
<tkamppeter> seb128, OK, I will look into this, but most probably it is because of evince sending a weird paper size name , like "Custom.Letter" instead of "Letter" when printing.
<tkamppeter> seb128, I think therefore I had moved it to gtk+3.0 already.
<Laney> debugged the gdm issue with upstream
<Laney> iz bug
<k_alam> Trevinho: Hi, You have time ?
<oSoMoN> k_alam, Trevin_ho is on holidays
<willcooke> g'night all
<k_alam> oSoMoN: Oh I see...when will he be back?
<oSoMoN> next Monday if I'm not mistaken
<k_alam> Oh. Thanks. I will talk next week then.
<oSoMoN> you're welcome. feel free to ask here if the question is not too Trevin_ho-specific
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-08-08
<robert_ancell> Trevinho, is there a page somewhere on how to build Ubuntu packages using the new Git branches?
<jamesh> duflu: hi.  Since you've been doing some work on Pulse Audio recently, I was wondering if you'd mind reviewing some of the changes I was working on: https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/pulseaudio/+git/pulseaudio/+merge/352558
<duflu> jamesh, yes I will look. Although I don't claim to know anything about the code :)
<jamesh> duflu: okay.  I didn't either when I started this :)
<duflu> jamesh, BTW I merged 12.2 into 'ubuntu' today
<jamesh> duflu: it's probably easiest to look at the new version of 0700-modules-add-snappy-policy-module.patch on its own, rather than comparing it to the old version
<jamesh> I pretty much completely rewrote it
<duflu> Yeah OK
<duflu> jamesh, not sure if it's going to be a blocking issue but I also removed the prereq branch today (because ubuntu is identical now)
<jamesh> duflu: I don't think it should matter.  It's the same commits in both places, right?
<duflu> jamesh, yes, same hash has you're already based on. No changes
<jamesh> the pre-req thing is just there to exclude some changes from the diff Launchpad shows
<duflu> jamesh, yes your plan appears sound
<jamesh> it would have been a lot easier if PA just used the glib main loop ...
<jamesh> duflu: by the way, it looks like the ~ubuntu-audio-dev/pulseaudio git repo is incomplete.  I think the idea is to use "gbp push" to ensure all the relevant bits get uploaded (upstream branch, tags, etc).
<duflu> jamesh, for 12.2 we have intentionally violated DEP14, because Debian isn't up to date. Also I don't know what gbp is
<jamesh> git-buildpackage?
<duflu> Anyway, see the first sentence. Yeah I will fix it up when Debian catches up
<duflu> jamesh, what that means is that there is no upstream (Debian) branch
<duflu> that contains 12.2
<Fretegi> good evening
<duflu> Good afternoon too :)
<duflu> jamesh, needs some polishing but you don't need to wait for or involve me further: https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/pulseaudio/+git/pulseaudio/+merge/352558
<jamesh> duflu: thanks.  I'll sort that out.
<duflu> jamesh, BTW should we also link to bug 1781428 ?
<ubot5> bug 1781428 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio built with --enable-snappy but 'Enable Snappy support: no'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1781428
<jamesh> duflu: yeah.  I'll add that.
<duflu> Already done, except the changelog
<willcooke> morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<jibel> Hi willcooke, oSoMoN and all
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<Laney> yo
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning willcooke, oSoMoN, jibel, Laney, seb128
<seb128> hey willcooke duflu Laney
<seb128> lut oSoMoN jibel
<seb128> how is everyone today?
<oSoMoN> not too bad, how are you?
<seb128> I'm good, didn't sleep well though
<seb128> it was still too hot, and playing 1.5 hour tennis in the heat after work might not have been the best idea, I was still feeling like I hadn't cooled down when I went to bed
<oSoMoN> beware of the heatstroke!
<jamesh> Itt's been pretty warm here today.  It got all the way up to 18
<LocutusOfBorg> hell oseb128, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=895037 seems that Debian is really pushing for that direction...
<ubot5> Debian bug 895037 in src:libappindicator "libappindicator: deprecated in Debian; AppIndicator based applications, please switch to Ayatana (App)Indicator(s)" [Serious,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> seb128, ^^ sorry for the wrong tag :)
<seb128> LocutusOfBorg, that's nothing new there
<willcooke> jibel, your weather forecasting skills are on point.  It did rain yesterday.
<willcooke> For about 30 seconds
<seb128> LocutusOfBorg, that's a free claim from the fork version maintainer though...
<jibel> willcooke, lol, it's been raining all the evening here
<jamesh> duflu: one other thing: do you know if there's any reason we're keeping the trust store patches around in Pulse Audio?
<duflu> jamesh, I can't remember -- either because someone piped up and said they were required, or because nobody had a clue about them
<willcooke> My money would be on the second option
<jbicha> jamesh: hi, did you see my comments on https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gedit/merge_requests/2 ?
<jamesh> duflu: the changelog says we stopped building the module because trust-store itself is broke and no one wants to fix it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/trust-store/+bug/1739469
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1739469 in trust-store (Ubuntu) "FTBFS in bionic" [Critical,Fix released]
<duflu> jamesh, oh I think it was vorlon who did that. And again nobody had any opposing opinion on the matter
<jamesh> jbicha: sorry, hadn't got round to the comments.  Looking now
<seb128> jamesh, duflu, trust store there was no reason, out of the fact that the snappy patch was relying on changes from the trust store one iirc
<jamesh> jbicha: for the "add or remove encodings" item, I'm not sure what the best option is.  There's no way to handle that with the newer choice API, in part because that sort of interaction isn't possible with an out of choice file chooser
<jamesh> seb128: we need the patches that add the access hooks.  It wouldn't be too difficult to trim the ones adding the trust store module code though
<seb128> right
<seb128> just needs to be done
<seb128> which hasn't been important enough to have someone working on it so far
<jamesh> Since I'm updating the later patches anyway, I may as well remove them.
<jamesh> they'll still be available in the version control history if we want to resurrect them
<LocutusOfBorg> seb128, this pushing is making our life worse, this is what I'm saying
<seb128> jamesh, sounds good, thx
<seb128> LocutusOfBorg, I don't think it changes much, it's not like Debian had a lot of appindicator users atm
<seb128> and most our appindicator-using packages in main already have a delta
<LocutusOfBorg> so your worries about mixing them are not a concern anymore?
<seb128> we are not mixing
<seb128> main is on libappindicator
<seb128> which is what I care about
<seb128> if things in universe need to be tested or fixed whoever cares about those can do
<andyrock> Laney: what do you think about https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/gnome-calculator/merge_requests/6#note_36835 ?
<andyrock> regarding uploading gnome 3.29.x to experimental
<Laney> andyrock: I don't think there's consensus in the GNOME team in Debian for that workflow, but it would be OK if there were and then we should do it like that.
<Laney> It works better for me to consider master to be unstable and experimental a branch of that.
<Laney> But whatever.
<andyrock> Laney: kk thanks. Just trying to understand and to make myself an opinion :)
<Laney> Yah, that's a good idea
<Laney> It doesn't really apply in Ubuntu since it's always clear what "master" is for us
<oSoMoN> ricotz, have you found a fix for bug #1785795 ?
<ubot5> bug 1785795 in libreoffice-l10n (Ubuntu) "libreoffice-l10n-el does not create the folder autotext/el" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1785795
<oSoMoN> can I assign the bug to you?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, the first hack didn't work, but while fixing it upstream seems more appropriate working around in the packaging will be easier
<ricotz> basically what is happening is the packageinfo target is not tracking/installing empty dirs
<ricotz> I ran out of time for libreoffice for today
<oSoMoN> ricotz, no worries, should I still assign it to you for when you have time for it?
<oSoMoN> (and thanks for investigating it in the first place)
<ricotz> oSoMoN, yeah, you can do that
<oSoMoN> cheers
<cpaelzer> Laney: (as expert on Archivy things) willcooke: (for knowing whats currently going on on desktop) tsimonq2 (last uploader) - we just discussed issues on proposed- migration. TL;DR is that smoser started wondering why software-properties won't move and after a long chain of dependencies it seems lubuntu-desktop is still holding old references.
<cpaelzer> overall this is related to the transition software-properties-kde -> software-properties-qt
<cpaelzer> we found muon and apper and others resolved in -proposed
<cpaelzer> but lubuntu-desktop still isn't - since the new software-properties has a conflicts&replaces to the old software-properties-kde there is still some uncertainty left what exactly is blocking what
<cpaelzer> but it feels like a loop when we looked at it
<cpaelzer> and we wanted to ask if one is looking at lubuntu-desktop (lubuntu-meta actually) in that regard
<Laney> cpaelzer: I doubt it - we would normally expect the uploader to be taking care of that
<smoser> o/
<cpaelzer> smoser: since you arrived late Laney just said "I doubt it - we would normally expect the uploader to be taking care of that" as answer to if anybody is looking into that
<Laney> Let's see what tsimonq_2 says, seems to be his work.
<cpaelzer> he was last at least, I haven't checked the other related uploads changelogs
<cpaelzer> smoser: did you?
<Laney> That's the upload which renamed the package
<cpaelzer> oh I see, good I added him here for being the last to push lubuntu-desktop actually
<cpaelzer> so he might be aware of both ends of this
<Laney> If you want to JFDI it's probably just a matter of fixing lubuntu's seeds to refer to the right package and then uploading lubuntu-meta
<cpaelzer> It is probably fair to give tsimonq2 a word before JFDI :-)
<cpaelzer> smoser: or were you like super-urgent blocked on this?
<cpaelzer> smoser: since you asked before, would be https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu/+ref/cosmic I think
<smoser> cpaelzer: its not super urgent, no. but its annoying that i have things start testing new codepath with anger.
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, I want to SRU fonts-liberation and fonts-liberation2 to bionic (bug #1769654), I have built and tested the packages in a PPA, if I give you the source packages can you sponsor them?
<ubot5> bug 1769654 in fonts-liberation2 (Ubuntu Bionic) "Ubuntu 18.04 embedded fonts Liberation have corrupted metrics" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769654
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, source packages are there: https://people.canonical.com/~osomon/fonts-liberation-sru/
<jibel> does anyone have an example of a desktop application packaged as a classic snap?
<Laney> gnome-software is isn't it?
<jibel> Laney, do you know where is the snapcraft.yaml?
<Laney> jibel: nein, probably kenvandine does though
<kenvandine> i do
<kenvandine> hang on
<jibel> a snap source command would be nice
<kenvandine> that would be nice
<oSoMoN> https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-software/blob/snap-only-3-28/snap/snapcraft.yaml
<oSoMoN> is that the right branch
<oSoMoN> ?
<jibel> oSoMoN, Laney kenvandine thank you
<Laney> there is a 3.29 thing in edge
<jibel> oSoMoN, that will do
<Laney> it might be https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-software/blob/snap-master/snap/snapcraft.yaml
<kenvandine> either are fine examples
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i can sponsor those in a bit
<Laney> how do those get merged with the upstream sources?
<kenvandine> Laney, manually
<Laney> that snap-master branch isn't as up to date as the snap in edge
<Laney> so where does that come from?
<kenvandine> ignore the snap :)
<kenvandine> it's been renamed snap-store
<kenvandine> and that snap isn't classic
<Laney> thought that was a different thing
<smoser> Laney: so fixing the seed. that is https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu . then the meta package update of lubuntu-meta....
<Laney> smoser: correct
<smoser> but do the seeds update from -proposed ?
<smoser> whichwoudl be required or the meta-package update wouldnt see them.
<Laney> I think maybe not, but ./update in the meta will tell you what it does
<Laney> if not there is a way to make it look there that I could try to remember how to do
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, thanks!
<smoser> Laney: well, i guess what i'll do for now is a MP for the seed change. as that seems required.
<smoser> thanks for your help.
<Laney> no worries
<smoser> Laney: https://code.launchpad.net/~smoser/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu/+merge/352765 .
<smoser> if you want to review that you could... or we can just let the MP serve as a notification/request to lubuntu-dev
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, sponsored
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, thanks!
<kenvandine> np
<willcooke> night all
<oSoMoN> tkamppeter, hey, would you be able to confirm bug #1779432 by any chance?
<ubot5> bug 1779432 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Libre Writer doesn't do duplex printing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779432
<oSoMoN> time to call it a day, have a good evening everyone
<tsimonq2> cpaelzer, Laney: ack, will fix.
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-08-09
<_novgorod> hey everyone, looking for a bit of help with what i'm hoping to be a minor (crossing fingers*) audio issue in the latest lts.. anyone keen to offer aid?
<willcooke> morning all
<_novgorod> morning willcooke
<_novgorod> willcooke, well, actually it's about half past midnight here but still, morning/evening.. whichever suits ya
<willcooke> :))
<willcooke> Hi _novgorod
<_novgorod> willcooke, greetings to you
<_novgorod> willcooke, you make the leap to 18.04 yet?
<willcooke> _novgorod, oh yes!  Long ago
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey willcooke
<_novgorod> willcooke, right on. i only just recently. i grew fond of my previous dual boot and didn't want to make the leap right away
<willcooke> _novgorod, nothing wrong with being a bit cautious :)
<duflu> _novgorod, what is the problem exactly?
<_novgorod> not so much cautious as i was in love with the old set of partitions. the dual boot served me well. in the end, it was the lack of space on my drive.. needed more
<_novgorod> duflu, not exactly sure, i know that i took an update recently and out of neglect failed to read it, it started at boot and i'm sure i just clicked away to get to something else. either way, my audio has been finicky at best
<_novgorod> duflu, it's coming out rather muffled now, as opposed to crisp.
<duflu> _novgorod, the first thing to check is that you're not using any audio extension cables. Poor quality connections can completely destroy the sound, even remove voice/instruments completely
<duflu> (how that happens I don't know, but it does)
<_novgorod> duflu, i don't cable
<_novgorod> bluetooth from time to time, but never cable.
<_novgorod> bluetooth audio is fine btw
<_novgorod> no problems there.
<duflu> _novgorod, want to reword that? If it's not cable and not bluetooth then what is it? :)
<_novgorod> duflu, system audio.. on it's own without bluetooth is damaged.
<duflu> _novgorod, sounds non-obvious. I would suggest making a bug so we can see the details. Just run "ubuntu-bug pulseaudio"
<duflu> _novgorod, another idea: check your sound settings and ensure you have not allowed volume over 100%, because going over 100% will usually cause distortion
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<_novgorod> duflu, i don't exceed that i'm aware of, which part of the bug would be most helpful?
<duflu> _novgorod, not sure yet. Just submit everything that gets attached automatically
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<Laney> hey hey
<duflu> Morning Laney
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<_novgorod> duflu, sent
 * duflu waits for mail
<oSoMoN> seb128, ça va, et toi?
<oSoMoN> hey laney
<seb128> ça va bien, il fait moins chaud !
<oSoMoN> looks like it's raining for good now, we've had a few showers yesterday and last night but they never lasted more than 2 mins
<Laney> hey duflu seb128 oSoMoN
 * Laney is decent
<Laney> looking cloudy today
 * Laney hopes for rain
<willcooke> Laney, how is the allotment holding up?  Anything still alive?
<Laney> hey willcooke
<Laney> we've put half of a reservoir on it over the past few weeks
<Laney> thank goodness for hosepipes /o\
<Laney> corn is getting nice and fat
<Laney> winter squash are already making vines all over the place
<_novgorod> duflu, just checked status, service not found :/
<duflu> _novgorod, can you share the text output from 'ubuntu-bug pulseaudio' ?
<willcooke> Laney, when Brexit comes and we're all starving, I'll come to you cap-in-hand for a bowl of soup then
<willcooke> https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2018/aug/09/im-already-stockpiling-readers-preparing-for-a-messy-brexit
<willcooke> !!
<duflu> That title makes more sense with the ':
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> With articles like that they need to stock pile readers
<duflu> And this is the room where I keep my subscribers
<_novgorod> duflu, i don't have screenshot setup
<willcooke> duflu, lol
<duflu> _novgorod, just paste a little bit of the error message and surrounding text here?
 * duflu hates having to debug the bug reporting tool but this isn't the first time
<_novgorod> duflu, wouldn't let me copy/paste/right click inside of bug window.. here is what i got
<_novgorod> duflu, Error: comman ['pacmd'.list'] failed with exit code 1: Home directory not accessible: Permission denied. No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<_novgorod> Error: command*
<duflu> _novgorod, OK. Don't use 'sudo'. Just run the command as yourself
<duflu> _novgorod, but if "No PulseAudio daemon running" then that's the first problem. You won't have sound at all (in most apps) if that's true
<duflu> That's something I do have a solution for, but it isn't the muffled problem you originally mentioned
<_novgorod> duflu, pulse list that gave error previously doesn't list error anymore, still no copy/paste function. it not reads off a list of a dozen indexes
<duflu> _novgorod, when you run 'ubuntu-bug pulseaudio' you should eventually be shown a web link. You need to click on and follow that link to finish creating the bug report
<_novgorod> duflu, currently i have the same muffled sound in vlc, spotify, and streaming media. i do not have sound adjusting volume.
<duflu> _novgorod, OK. If the commands don't work for you then please just create a new bug on this web page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+filebug
<duflu> Then when you have a bug open you will be able to paste more details about what you see in that
<_novgorod> duflu, creating new bug now
<_novgorod> duflu, i feel like this process used to be easier..
<_novgorod> duflu, link sent
<jamesh> and now there's hail
<_novgorod> duflu, Thanks for your help with all this, much appreciated. i'll check back on the bug a bit later.
<duflu> _novgorod, no problem. My day ends soon and it sounds like yours should have already
<_novgorod> duflu, you're correct. i'm overdue by about 5 maybe 6 hrs on my end.
<_novgorod> duflu, again, many thanks!
<tseliot> Laney: hi, it looks like this merge got lost in your last upload of gdm in cosmic. Can you fix it, please? https://code.launchpad.net/~albertomilone/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+git/gdm3/+merge/351810
<Laney> ok, sorry about that
<tseliot> np, I'm just trying to get LP: #1778011 fixed for good
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1778011 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu Bionic) "SRU: PRIME Power Saving mode draws too much power" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1778011
<seb128> oSoMoN, what version of libreoffice are we aiming at having in cosmic?
<Laney> tseliot: there you go
<tseliot> Laney: thanks. Did you update git too?
<oSoMoN> seb128, 6.1.0
<oSoMoN> thanks for filing that tracking bug, btw
<seb128> oSoMoN, ok, I opened a bug about it so it's listed on version, might be worth a trello card also?
<seb128> oSoMoN, yw!
<oSoMoN> seb128, yep, trello card just created
<seb128> thx
<oSoMoN> https://trello.com/c/PPpAxvXb/197-libreoffice-61-in-cosmic
<Laney> tseliot: yeah
<duflu> seb128, if I am redesigning Ubuntu patches from scratch (rebasing) on a newer Debian package and have zero history from Ubuntu then should the changelog still show the Ubuntu history or is it fine to only have one Ubuntu entry above Debian?
<seb128> I never bothered to keep old changelog entries but I know some people disagree wtih that
<duflu> Yeah I have previously kept the Ubuntu changelog and just inserted the latest one from Debian, which is neither
<seb128> in practice if a package get in sync and delta again we don't bother remerging old changelogs as well
<seb128> which I think is not that different
<duflu> seb128, yes it is a "sync" and I am rewriting Ubuntu patches from scratch. So just use the Debian history?
<seb128> sounds fine to me yes
<duflu> Previous update: 2017-08-09
<duflu> Today: 2018-08-09
<duflu> It's fate
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> what package is that?
<duflu> seb128, mpv
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> back to video decoding work? ;)
<tseliot> Laney: thanks! :)
<duflu> seb128, yeah there are bugs we can soon close. And it's convenient that Debian has jumped to the latest now
<seb128> Laney, can you help with gbp? I'm getting confused again :/
<seb128> I did "gbp clone pkg-gnome:gnome-bluetooth", downloaded http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/gnome/sources/gnome-bluetooth/3.28/gnome-bluetooth-3.28.2.tar.xz and did a gbp import-orig if the tarball
<seb128> it seems to have worked but upstream/latest is ahead of 1 commit compared to origin/upstream/latest and seems to be missing the upstream individual commits between .0 and .2
<seb128> it feels wrong but I'm unsure what I missed or what didn't work
<seb128> hum, maybe I need a -upstream-vcs-tag= since the tags are not standard
<seb128> right, that was it
<seb128> Laney, unping
<Laney> nice
<Laney> you can add "upstream-vcs-tag = invalid" or something to debian/gbp.conf, that makes it error instead of not taking the tag at all
<seb128> sounds like maybe a good default for pkg-gnome components?
<Laney> yeh I think a couple already have it
<seb128> (or maybe "good default" at all, unsure how tagging is handled in other projects)
<seb128> k, so I can just commit such changes?
<Laney> yep
<seb128> thx
<Laney> might want to check I didn't make it up though
<Laney> well I didn't make it up, but that specific line might not be exactly right
<seb128> k, I'm going to look for other cases in pkg-gnome and copy what they did to be sure :)
<Laney> # Upstream tags in this project are not conveniently named for this
<Laney> upstream-vcs-tag = invalid
<Laney> gnome-settings-daemon
<seb128> thx
<seb128> interesting one as well, https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/eog/commit/dcb4deb1
<seb128> the
<seb128> "[import-orig]
<seb128> postimport = dch -v%(version)s New upstream release; git add debian/changelog; debcommit
<seb128> "
<seb128> bit
<seb128> I wonder if that should be standard/default as well
<Laney> I wouldn't mind it without the debcommit
 * Laney likes to add NEWS entries in there
<seb128> yeah, I don't think that one is needed
<seb128> but dch/add would be nice
<Laney> also patch-numbers = False I think would be a good one
<seb128> should perhaps be a default in gbp though, I don't know why you wouldn't want to do that
<seb128> tkamppeter, the new ghostscript is unhappy on ppc64el, the build seems to stuck on " ./soobj/aux/echogs -e .dev -a- ./soobj/xpswrite -include ./soobj/vector -include ./soobj/libtiff" and get killed after 2 hours, same after a retry now
<seb128> that leads to cups/cups-filter/etc to fail to build also on that arch
<seb128> which is going to make them block in cosmic-proposed until ghostscript is resolved
<Laney> epic yak shaving session is over
 * Laney enjoys being on the bleeding edge gnome train again
<Laney> night!
<seb128> night Laney!
<seb128> & well done :)
<willcooke> bye bye everyone
<willcooke>  /drnick
<robert_ancell> ximion, could you upload appstream-glib 0.7.11 to debian? Should be an easy update
<robert_ancell> ximion, also should probably discuss if it makes sense to add the developer verified quirk into the AppStream spec
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, oh I set up a build server on canonistack for my builds.
<robert_ancell> I seem to be getting failures that don't happen on the GNOME builders - did you have to do anything special to set it up?
<robert_ancell> Also, I have to add it for every project which is a pain, but I think not possible to work around unless you belong to a group you control.
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-08-10
<ximion> robert_ancell: I can likely package it next week, this week and at the weekend I have almost no time
<ximion> that quirk stuff is a feature of appstream-glib and has nothing to do with the specification. I could only add a similar feature to the reference implementation, but since it is specified nowhere on how a developer is actually verified, it would just give people yet-another-bitfield that they can easily build themselves in their software center
<robert_ancell> ximion, yeah, was wondering if you thought a boolean is sufficient for AppStream or it needs something more. In doing this feature in Ubuntu it really seems you want the verified part to be quite loosely defined because if you make it more complicated it loses its value (everyone ends up verified).
<robert_ancell> ximion, I'll email you a diff for the appstream-glib update if you want
<ximion> I think I've seen the patch, it doesn't affect the spec at all, only the extra fluff in asglib
<ximion> for something in AppStream we would need to define some procedure on how we can actually verify the developer, which is going to be quite hard
<ximion> (if not impossible - only a repository could do that, like Flathub or the Ubuntu store, which is out of scope for the AppStream metadata specification)
<robert_ancell> ximion, right, this is very much something that comes from the store.
<robert_ancell> I guess it must come out of band then.
<robert_ancell> The meaning is very much "the store especially trusts this publisher, so you probably should to"
<ximion> I could add something to libappstream that makes recording the information in AsComponent possible, but I don't think we can implement this in a way that works for all bundling systems in libappstream
<ximion> yes, AppStream knows nothing about stores and stuff - the most it knows is bundle names and package names
<robert_ancell> ximion, yeah, does it make sense for a repository to add such a flag when it collates the AppStream data together? An app definitely shouldn't be allowed to set this.
<ximion> ah, now I see what you mean
<ximion> the answer to that question is yes, maybe
<ximion> something like <developer_name trusted="yes">Mozilla</developer_name>
<robert_ancell> yes
<robert_ancell> To stop someone publishing <developer_name>MOzilla</developer_name> that might confuse users
<robert_ancell> (or more likely using obscure unicode to do something similar)
<ximion> this will cause quite a bit of trouble when merging metadata though, we need to ensure that trusted flag gets dropped on any merge or data extension
<robert_ancell> right
<robert_ancell> ximion, I emailed you a patch to update appstream-glib
<robert_ancell> I can't do merge proposals to salsa can I?
<ximion> you should be able to do merge proposals...
<ximion> but I never tested that
<ximion> this patch is trivial
<robert_ancell> yeah
<robert_ancell> it's a pretty small update
<ximion> I can't add it before Sunday though, I am travelling the whole day tomorrow and am at a wedding on Saturday, so I'll likely have close to zero time
<robert_ancell> Mostly because *someone* added a new entry into a bitfield
<robert_ancell> :)
<robert_ancell> ok, np
<ximion> if this is urgent for you, go ahead and upload the changed package
<robert_ancell> ximion, I don't have Debian upload right
<robert_ancell> s
<ximion> ah, I thought you were DD :P
<ximion> anyway, it's almost 4 am here, I really should sleep ;-)
<robert_ancell> sorry, yes please do!
<robert_ancell> Perhaps Laney is keen to upload, I'll CC him
<duflu> RAOF, I've been toying with lowering colour temperatures to expand gamut coverage. Is that what you did? I vaguely recall you like it warm
<duflu> Or is that just an accidental consequence of choosing a 6500K white point?
<RAOF> That's just a consequence of choosing a 6500K white point.
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<seb128> good morning desktop, happy friday!
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<duflu> Morning seb128
<duflu> wie gehts?
<duflu> I am stuck in ongoing bug and code review debates still. Feel like Friday's going nowhere, but if I escape the discussions that will be some progress
<duflu> Oh. Morning oSoMoN, also
<seb128> hey duflu, happy friday!
<seb128> duflu, oh, arguing over what? still commit messages?
<duflu> seb128, no, more sensible things like whether A is better than B
<seb128> ah, well that's better indeed
<seb128> is that still on the input lag thing?
<duflu> seb128, No, which is good news
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, hey duflu
<duflu> mpt, remember that colour profile problem from a year ago? Can you say what type of GPU that was?
<mpt> duflu, I’m using the same machine. What command do I use to get the GPU type?
<duflu> mpt, Settings > Details should be enough
<mpt> Graphics: Intel® 965GM x86/MMX/SSE2
<duflu> Ta
<Laney> ahoy, happy friday
<duflu> Hi Laney. Back atcha
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney mpt, how is the island today?
 * duflu wonders what the definition of island is
<duflu> That's enough wikipedia
<mpt> seb128, day 114 of my confinement here. Panic is setting in. There are rumours of food shortages.
<Laney> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alney_Island
<Laney> Island within
<seb128> mpt, :-)
<mpt> Hmm, if someone’s using Livepatch on 18.04 and they’re invited to upgrade to 18.10, do they get told “Hey, you won’t have Livepatch any more”
<seb128> mpt, no
<seb128> the livepatch page is disabled in the wizard and software-properties UI reflect it's not available iirc but there is nothing warning you directly before/during/after upgrade
<willcooke> But you're not "invited" to upgrade to a non-LTS from an LTS though right?
<seb128> indeed not, unless you changed the combo option
<seb128> which defaults on LTS to "only suggest LTS upgrades"
<seb128> in software-properties
<Laney> what if you upgraded to that lts from a non-lts?
<Laney> does it get set in that case?
<seb128> good question, I don't think it changes on upgrade
<seb128> it probably depends of the initial install
<seb128> which would make sense
<seb128> if you install artful and upgrade to bionic then you probably are not wanting to follow the LTS
<seb128> well I'm saying that but unsure, probably better to check
<seb128> not that it really makes a difference for livepatch
<willcooke> So, keyboard aficionados....  I went cheap.  Surprise right?!
<willcooke> I got this one:
<willcooke> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B010IIKHBK/
<willcooke> and it's really great!
<willcooke> Would recommend it
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<willcooke> 'lo duflu
<willcooke> Happy Friday afternoon
<duflu> Looks clicky. I liked clicky till halfway through the 90's then got with the times ;)
<willcooke> It is very clicky.
<willcooke> It also has 100% anti-ghosting
<willcooke> can confirm, no ghosts
<duflu> That said, I think I might be going back. Not hipster back to a typewriter, but some audible feedback seems to help the brain
<duflu> willcooke, that was fast. How quick is Amazon there?
<willcooke> Next day on most prime things
<willcooke> There's a big distribution centre in Milton Keynes which is about 30 miles away
<willcooke> but even so, most Prime things are next day
<willcooke> but an increasing number of things are now 2 day
<duflu> Wow. Seems they offer the same to all of Australia now. I am used to everything taking a week (from one side to the other)
<duflu> Clearly I'm not with the times any more
<willcooke> Get yourself a clicky keyboard, then you'll be cool again
<duflu> willcooke, popey, would anyone be able to close this topic for me? I think it's been going too long: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/call-for-testing-video-playback-in-18-04
<popey> sho thang
<popey> done
<duflu> Ta
<Laney> THUNDER!
<ginggs> nananana nana na na
<tkamppeter> seb128, I have seen the buid problem of ghostscript. It is ppc64el-only, so how can one debug that? Is this some problem in the upstream code or in the build server?
<tkamppeter> seb128, do we have some ppc64el expert who could look after that?
<andyrock> Laney: hey, on spare time I tried to update gtk to 3.23.2
<seb128> tkamppeter, use a porter box I guess and build there ... I don't know if it's stuck or just taking too long
<andyrock> Laney: do you want me to propose it on salsa so you can have a look ?
<Laney> hi andyrock, cool, sure!
<Laney> there's probably a salsa bit and an LP bit?
<andyrock> Laney: I only have the salsa bit for the moment
<Laney> okey
<tkamppeter> seb128, is ppc64el still important? Is it not some stone-old processor architecture?
<andyrock> Laney: changes to salsa proposed, I think it's easier to wait for the debian/3.23.2 tag to be in salsa before starting working on the lp bits right?
<Laney> andyrock: you can start to work by merging debian/master and then rebasing or re-merging once it is finalised
<andyrock> kk
<andyrock> debian/experimental right?
<Laney> sure, whichever one you changed
<seb128> jbicha, thanks for syncing gnome-bluetooth but that was not needed, I especially opened a bug on launchpad to say that I was going to do it once available, that feels like a bit stealing credit for work other did even if I know that's not the intend
<jbicha> seb128: it autosynced
<seb128> jbicha, well you closed the bug at least, comment applies still for that
<seb128> there is enough to do that you don't need to jump on things being handled by others :)
<jbicha> ok I won't touch bug 1786295 then 😐
<ubot5> bug 1786295 in gtksourceview3 (Ubuntu) "Update to 3.24.8" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786295
<seb128> thx :)
<seb128> jbicha, btw you follow the evo stack more than me, do we want 3.29?
<seb128> and do you plan to do those updates? :=
<seb128> :)
<jbicha> seb128: I did the 3.29 packaging but didn't upload yet because I didn't how to handle a conf file moving from evo to eds
<jbicha> /etc/xdg/autostart/org.gnome.Evolution-alarm-notify.desktop
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, hi
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, I have mailed to doko because of the MIRs now and CCed you. Is there also some other prson in charge of MIRs in the case that doko is off for longer time (vacation, sick, ...)?
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, thanks.  Just look at the members of ~ubuntu-mir
<kenvandine> didrocks and cyphermox
<seb128> tkamppeter, yes, ppc64el is important and it's "current", ppc was old not the 64el version
<seb128> didrocks is on holidays for some weeks as well
<seb128> jbicha, I'm unsure, I would just have the new binary Replaces the old one and not do anything special to handle the conffile, it's not really a conffile
<seb128> well it is but not likely to be worth migrating
<andyrock> seb128: does the diff comment here looks correct to you? https://code.launchpad.net/~muktupavels/compiz/ccsm-python3/+merge/351940 https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/iP4cmCHf/image.png
<jbicha> seb128: ok, I added the breaks/replaces and I'll just otherwise ignore the etc file, uploading now-ish then
<seb128> jbicha, thx!
<seb128> andyrock, that looks boggus to me, Breaks would be to use if it make the other package not work and usually are versioned, see https://wiki.debian.org/PackageTransition
<seb128> andyrock, I would just not do anything in those case and let the old binding around/be autoremoved, unless they stop working with the new version?
<jbicha> eds will be going through Debian's NEW queue
<seb128> k
<tkamppeter> seb128, do we have some ppc64el expert who could know what is happening with the ghostscript build?
<seb128> tkamppeter, I don't think so, it's probably something ghostscript is doing, it either takes too long or it's stucked, you probably need to try a build on a porter box and see if's slow or stucked?
<seb128> you can also try asking on #ubuntu-devel maybe Steve or someone from foundations has a clue
<Laney> jbicha: you can probably rm_conffile it from the old package and pick up the .dpkg-bak file in the new one's preinst if it exists (rename it into place)
<Laney> probably needs some kind of ordering relation
<jbicha> Laney: hmm, I don't think I'm going to work on that for this case since it's unlikely for people to be making important customizations to that file
<Laney> take your chances with the policy gods, I see
<seb128> Laney, re udisks2, upstream reproduced and it's a bug in mdadm and they decided to skip the test until it's resolved ("This is a bug in mdadm on s390, it repors 2 "different" UUIDs for the array and it completely confuses udisks"), they also fixed some of the timing flakyness
<seb128> xnox, ^
<Laney> ah right
<Laney> well, thanks for pushing it
<seb128> np!
<willcooke> Also Thunder!
<Laney> 👏
<Laney> there was some nice lightning
<seb128> jamesh, kenvandine, did you see my ping on https://trello.com/c/T4kwJMKr/14-add-snap-support-to-gnome-builder ?
<seb128> willcooke, and you https://trello.com/c/qdOBH0j7/51-talk-to-community-about-migrating-reviews-to-odrs ? ;)
<willcooke> thank you seb128
<willcooke> I will sort that next week for sure this time
<kenvandine> seb128, looking
<willcooke> happy weekend everyone
<willcooke> see all y'all next week
<oSoMoN> seb128, I'm looking at bug #1717926 and it makes sense and looks good, what's the process to ack it and hand it back to the MIR team?
<ubot5> bug 1717926 in libzmf (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libzmf" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1717926
<oSoMoN> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess mentions that the MIR team might delegate the decision to a particular team (which they did), but it doesn't say how that team should acknowledge
<Laney> oSoMoN: looks like desktop-bugs is already subscribed, so probably a comment and fixing the status is good enough
<Laney> and on that, night, happy weekend
<oSoMoN> Laney, status back to "New" ?
 * oSoMoN just installed debian stable in a VM, hadn't done that in ages
<oSoMoN> the installer doesn't offer my keyboard layout by default, meh
<oSoMoN> have a great week-end everyone!
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-08-05
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning did
<duflu> Oops
<didrocks> nothing else than loosing the session in the early Monday morning :p
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> happy Monday!
<didrocks> joyeux lundi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers!
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<oSoMoN> finies les vacances?
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ? bon w.e ?
<seb128> et oui :-(
<oSoMoN> très bon week-end, piscine, apéros et wake-board
<didrocks> salut seb128, bon retour de vacances
<seb128> lut didrocks, merci ! en forme ?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi ? bien reposé ?
<seb128> ouais, les vacances m'ont fait du bien !
<seb128> the Costa Brava is really nice :-)
<oSoMoN> I concurr :)
<didrocks> super :)
<duflu> Morning didrocks, oSoMoN, seb128
<didrocks> hey duflu
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you? had a good w.e?
<duflu> seb128, wish I didn't google Costa Brava. It's raining at the moment. Weekend was busy and not much fun either
<duflu> seb128, nice holiday?
<seb128> :(
<seb128> the holidays were excellent yes :-)
<seb128> nice weather, we stayed in a nice small place which wasn't packed with tourists or big building, had a big swimming pool next to our building and a nice small beach 3 min away
<duflu> Perfect
<seb128> indeed :)
<didrocks> I would have thought that this area would be packed at that time of the year
<seb128> yeah, I was positively surprised
<seb128> return is a bit cahotic though, the universe is making it clear holidays are over
<seb128> the kid is stomach sick since yesterday and we are redoing our living room/kitchen floor and they told us a week ago then can come this week, so we spent sunday emptying the room and moving fridges and furnitures in other rooms of the appartement
<didrocks> argh, hardly back to the reality
<seb128> they start tomorrow, I don't know yet how cahotic and noisy that's going to be but I expect I will have to spend a few days outside
<didrocks> yeah, sounds like it
<seb128> hopefully the kid is better and can go to the childcare tomorrow...
<duflu> Looks like someone has subscribed teams to bugs recently
<didrocks> ok, at least, you won't have to jungle between kid at home & house work
<didrocks> (& work)
<seb128> right
<seb128> duflu, what team to what bug?
<duflu> seb128, snaps and network manager
<seb128> duflu, you are saying that because of the ubuntu-desktop bug emails?
<duflu> I used to think everyone should be subscribed to bugs, but if it's the team subscribed then you can't unsubscribe or mute bug mail :(
<duflu> seb128, I guess it probably is. But let's ignore it for now in case it's just an outlier spike
<seb128> yeah, I don't think things changed there
<marcustomlinson> morning didrocks, duflu, oSoMoN, and welcome back seb128
<seb128> it's bugs affecting the upstream n-m component which trigger emails
<seb128> not the package
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<willcooke> morning all
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<didrocks> hey willcooke, wb to Europe
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you? had a good flight back?
<seb128> duflu, it's not really clear to me what's the status of the current bionic pulseaudio SRU, it's not good to be validated for some reason? or did you just stack a new one to include that oem fix extra?
<willcooke> Got an upgrade to premium on the way back, but meh, wasn't much difference really
<willcooke> #1stworldproblems
<duflu> seb128, started with two bugs, dropped one and added another. Still two bugs
<duflu> seb128, one of the bugs failed verification and one passed. I would like to drop the current proposed version. Another is awaiting sponsorship
<seb128> duflu, it failed because it creates issues or doesn't work? if one fix work and the other is a no-op we could argue that the current one should be moved to -updates so the one fix is rolled out to users
<duflu> seb128, it's not a priority so I'd rather not force it through when errors.ubuntu.com shows the other crash still happens
<duflu> Although that's an illusion -- it's the stack matching on errors.ubuntu.com that's wrong I think
<seb128> duflu, k, wfm, bionic SRUs are sort of frozen this week anyway due to .3 images coming so I will sponsor the new one
<marcustomlinson> morning willcooke
<seb128> duflu, sponsored
<duflu> Oh, thanks seb128
<seb128> willcooke, I don't seem to be able to edit that weekly rls bugs post?
<didrocks> yeah, you can reply but not edit it apparently
<didrocks> (can you update other's post if you are not an admin?)
<willcooke> damn it
<willcooke> I forgot to make it a wiki
<willcooke> seb128, didrocks fixed
<seb128> thx
<didrocks> great ;)
<willcooke> night all
<rbalint> hi all, i just uploaded systemd 243~rc1 to eoan which will fail in autopkgtest because it starts really disliking gdm.service and gdm3.service doing the same, please ship only one of them
<rbalint> ppa-based test log https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-eoan-rbalint-scratch/eoan/amd64/s/systemd/20190805_170602_fca06@/log.gz
<rbalint> look for ERROR: test_gdm3
<rbalint> the error in journal:  systemd[1]: gdm.service: Two services allocated for the same bus name org.gnome.DisplayManager, refusing operation.
<linuxr> hello anyone, I'm just trying to install a "laserjet p1006 printer", with little success so far...I can find and install the printer (usb), but when I print something it vanishes from the queue after some seconds without the printer doing anything
<linuxr> hi, any cups/printing expert around? My printer doesn't do anything when I'm trying to print
<sarnold> linuxr: you may have more success in #ubuntu -- this channel is mostly used for coordinating development activities
<linuxr> okay, thanks sarnold
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-08-06
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> hello oSoMoN
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, hey duflu, how is it going?
<oSoMoN> I'm good, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, busy busy. Good I guess. You?
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ?
<seb128> I'm good! had a good night and the kid is better/at the childcare
<seb128> just having to deal with the company coming to do the new floor now
<didrocks> seb128: ça va :)
<didrocks> great
<duflu> Just levitate
<duflu> It will be fine
<seb128> :)
<marcustomlinson> morning all
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you today?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: yeah alright, yourself?
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<seb128> marcustomlinson, I'm good!
<seb128> jamesh, hey, your weekly summary discourse post? ;)
<seb128> marcustomlinson, kenvandine, unsure if you noticed but eog-master snap is failing upload because of external help symlinks
<seb128> and quadrapassel-master is failing on
<seb128> error: Package `gsound' not found in specified Vala API directories or GObject-Introspection GIR directories
<seb128> so probably a new build-depends needed
<marcustomlinson> seb128: I think ken has been experimenting with these snaps, it's possible this is WIP stuff
<seb128> marcustomlinson, k, thx, the error emails end up in the desktop list moderation queue and I'm unsure if others get them as well so I mentioned it in case it's useful
<jamesh> seb128: sorry for the delay.  Posted the status update now (no branch landings, mostly due to the people who could approve them being at the sprint)
<seb128> jamesh, thx
<tseliot> hey seb128, do you mind if I merge libvdpau from debian? (I noticed you worked on the last merge)
<k_alam> seb128: Hi, good morning
<k_alam> u there ?
<seb128> tseliot, hey, please do, I just ddi it because it's an easy one and our version was outdated compared to Debian, I'm not maintaining it :)
<tseliot> seb128: all right then, I'll take care of that :)
<seb128> tseliot, great, thx!
<seb128> rbalint, hey, I saw your systemd/gdm message from yesterday, I think the best person to have a look is Laney but he's out this week ... also even if gdm is doing something weird did we define it as really buggy? or is that just the systemd tests that don't handle that special case and are at fault?
<kenvandine> seb128: i had noticed eog but not quadrapassel
<kenvandine> seb128: i'll take care of it
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, thx :)
<seb128> kenvandine, also eog fails upload due to help symlinks
<kenvandine> yeah, i'll fix that
<kenvandine> that's a meson issue
<seb128> thx
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Meeting 2019-08-06
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug  6 13:29:55 2019 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-08-06 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Hi!
<willcooke> Roll call: didrocks, duflu (out), jamesh (out), jibel (hols), kenvandine, laney (hols), marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<marcustomlinson> hi
<didrocks> hey
<kenvandine> o/
<oSoMoN> o/
<seb128> hey
<willcooke> Lets crack on
<willcooke> Starting with....
<willcooke> #topic rls-bb bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-08-06 | Current topic: rls-bb bugs
<willcooke> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> one which k_alam is on the case
<willcooke> And one which looks like the OEM team are assigned for
<seb128> the first one needs to be untagged since it's assigned, I'm doing that
<willcooke> same for the second one
<seb128> doing the same
<willcooke> seb128, I did it
<seb128> cool
<willcooke> #topic rls-dd bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-08-06 | Current topic: rls-dd bugs
<willcooke> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> empty!
<willcooke> #topic rls-ee bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-08-06 | Current topic: rls-ee bugs
<willcooke> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> also empty
<willcooke> dayyumm, good work team!
<willcooke> #topic unassigned but targetted bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-08-06 | Current topic: unassigned but targetted bugs
<willcooke> seb128, shall we look at unassigned now?
<willcooke> or do it off line
<seb128> I'm not sure we need the team to 'fix' those
<willcooke> agreed, let's move on
<seb128> might be better to fix before the meeting so they end up out of the list or on the incoming report?
<seb128> good :)
<willcooke> yeah we should do that
<willcooke> like we say every week :)
<seb128> lol
<willcooke> Mondays are not a good day to do it
<seb128> I can review that list on mondays
<willcooke> we can look in the mgr meeting tomorrow if we have time
<willcooke> oki
<willcooke> if we have time tomorrow we can look too
<seb128> then I can ask about the ones I'm unsure in the meeting
<seb128> k
<willcooke> crap, it's raining, and the doors are open
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-08-06 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> brb
<seb128> willcooke, you forgot https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<willcooke> seb128, that's what I meant by laney not being here
<willcooke> lets look
<willcooke> #topic proposed migrations
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-08-06 | Current topic: proposed migrations
<willcooke> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> Laney created some cards on the board
<seb128> so if you want to volunteer to look at some of the issues please do and add yourself to the card
<willcooke> oh great
<seb128> if no I think we review that in the managers meeting and do assignements there
<seb128> if not*
<seb128> wdyt?
<willcooke> +1 lets do that,
<seb128> also
<seb128> tkamppeter, kenvandine, http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/n/network-manager/eoan/amd64 n-m is still not fixed
<kenvandine> tkamppeter: i thought you said the autopackage tests were fixed
<tkamppeter> I saw them all passed in https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/eoan/update_excuses.html yesterday.
<seb128> kenvandine, tkamppeter, ah, sorry the recent tries are the previous version, the update is blocked on firewalld/n-m not liking each others
<seb128> so we need to investigate that one as well
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> tkamppeter: please look at that
<seb128> tkamppeter, kenvandine, thx :)
<willcooke> thx
<seb128> willcooke, I think that's it for that section
<willcooke> so please take a look at the cards and assign yourself to ones which you can fix, and we can assign as needed
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-08-06 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Anyone got anything to share?
<seb128> I've a reminder that feature freeze is coming
<seb128> we should probably do a review of where we stand for that in the next week?
<willcooke> Did I read it was delayed by a week?
<seb128> that was 18.04.3
<willcooke> oh right, thanks
<seb128> feature freeze is still on aug 22th
<seb128> so some time but we should still review what is at risk
<seb128> maybe something else for the manager's meeting tomorrow
<seb128> but if anyone feels like they have a feature at risk please raise that up
<seb128> willcooke, that was it from me
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> anyone else?
<willcooke> 5
<willcooke> 4
<willcooke> 3
<willcooke> 2
<willcooke> 1
<kenvandine> :-)
<oSoMoN> ignition
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug  6 13:44:32 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-08-06-13.29.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<didrocks> thx
<oSoMoN> thanks
<seb128> thanks!
<marcustomlinson> thanks
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, seb128, I have looked into this test failure now and the debdiff of nm ubuntu5 -> ubuntu6 contains only my changes in the autopkgtest script, the code of NM is completely untouched.
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, seb128, so either the failure is intermittent and one simply needs to restart this one test (I cannot as it requires upload rights of NM or firewalld) or in the meantime between the old NM ubuntu5 and the current ubuntu6 there was an update of firewalld 0.7.x (used only for arm64).
<seb128> tkamppeter, you investigate and tell us what you figure out?
<tkamppeter> seb128, this is what I found out, it would be nice if one of you (core-dev) could restart this test.
<kenvandine> tkamppeter: yeah, check to see if there have been other uploads that affect this
<kenvandine> sure, just ask anytime
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, could you restart the test right now?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> looking at the firewalld history
<kenvandine> this was failing for over a week
<kenvandine> with a different version
<kenvandine> so seems someone has been uploading new versions, perhaps trying to fix this
<tkamppeter> All the others of NM passed and NM cannot be the culprit for this one as NM's code did not change.
<kenvandine> tkamppeter: indeed, but we can't just assume someone else is going to fix it or even notice it's broken.  We need to figure it out and ping whoever is best to look at it.
<tkamppeter> kenvandine what is also special with firewalld is that for arm64 a newer version is used.
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, who is the maintainer of firewalld?
<kenvandine> check he changelog
<kenvandine> s/he/the
<tkamppeter> OK, seems that it is best to report a bug on firewalld.
<kenvandine> i've kicked the test, but not optimistic
<kenvandine> but... looking at the running tests right now
<kenvandine> i can tell he's trying to get the test to pass in his own ppa
<kenvandine> Ppas:	['costamagnagianfranco/locutusofborg-ppa']
<kenvandine> Triggers:	['firewalld/0.7.1-1ubuntu3']
<kenvandine> tkamppeter: with a couple of minutes of digging i found he had a PPA build with a changelog entry of "verbose testsuite" and another PPA build with a changelog referencing a workaround of a kernel bug.  So sounds like he might be close to a fix
<seb128> LocutusOfBorg is on #ubuntu-devel if you want to ping him
<seb128> (brb, changing location)
<tkamppeter> OK, thanks.
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, I asked LocutusOfBorg, it is bug 1839154
<ubot5> bug 1839154 in linux (Ubuntu) "please backport upstream patch to kernel 5.2" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1839154
<k_alam> seb128: Hi, good afternoon
<k_alam> Can you sync notify-osd launchpad source with trunk ?
<seb128> k_alam, hey, sorry I was in a call ... how sync?
<k_alam> seb128:  Sorry , got disconnected...
<seb128> k_alam, no worry, I didn't understood what you were asking for
<k_alam> seb128: Launchpad source is one commit ahead of lp:notify-osd
<k_alam> it was merged without going through trunk
<k_alam> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/0.9.35+16.04.20160415-0ubuntu3
<seb128> k_alam, k, fixed
<k_alam> Thanks.Another issue, can you make a 18.04 branch for unity-settings-daemon ?
<k_alam> I have sru merge pending..
<sil2100> seb128: hey! Is Laney out this week?
<seb128> sil2100, yes, see UES holidays calendar
<seb128> k_alam, I'm going to have a look to that but we can also upload with a debdiff
<sil2100> seb128: ok, thanks o/
<seb128> yw!
<k_alam> seb128: Alright, I will try to provide a debdiff as well. Thanks
<seb128> yw!
<willcooke> night all
<rbalint> seb128, imo it is not the test, and i reported the bug against gdm3 https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=934067
<ubot5> Debian bug 934067 in gdm3 "" [Important,Open]
<seb128> rbalint, thx, let's see what the maintainer says
<bittin> Anyone has logs of tonights Ubuntu Desktop meeting?
<tomreyn> bittin: same location as always: http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-08-06-13.29.moin.txt
<bittin> tomreyn, thanks :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-08-07
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> didrocks, morning
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, ça va ?
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, ça va bien, et toi?
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ça va bien :)
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<seb128> (sorry got caught in morning backlog and forgot to say hey here :)
<marcustomlinson> morning seb128, me too :P
<marcustomlinson> morning duflu didrocks oSoMoN
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you today? what are you hacking on this week?
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> seb128: hopefully back to to gnome build snap, been doing lots of prep for a major libreoffice release this week
<seb128> ah
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson :)
<marcustomlinson> seb128: and I'm better today now that stuff is building again :) How are you?
<seb128> I'm good but wishing there was less to do (or more of us to do the work)
<seb128> lot of things we could do and nice ideas on the backlog but days are not having enough hours :-/
<marcustomlinson> :/
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128, marcustomlinson
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<oSoMoN> seb128, oui, la forme, et toi?
<seb128> ça va :)
<oSoMoN> should bug #1512111 be assigned to someone on the team?
<ubot5> bug 1512111 in fonts-ubuntu (Ubuntu) ""Ubuntu Light" font has heavier weight than "Ubuntu"" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512111
<oSoMoN> its status was set to in progress 3+ years ago by Magdalena, but it doesn't look like there was any real progress, and I doubt she's still interested in it
<seb128> oSoMoN, I don't think we have anyone knowing about fonts, I would just set it back to triaged and unassigned
<seb128> and rls-incoming-tag if you believe it should be on the rls list
<oSoMoN> testing whether eoan is still affected, first
<didrocks> seb128: do you mind subscribing desktop-packages to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsys/+bug/1839271? (or whatever team is the blessed one already)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1839271 in zsys (Ubuntu) "[MIR] zsys" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> didrocks, done
<didrocks> thx :)
<willcooke> clobrano, hey, I missed the news last week, congrats on becoming an Ubuntu member.  Thanks for all your work!
<clobrano> hey willcooke, thank you :)
<seb128> clobrano, oh, I didn't see that either, congrats!
<didrocks> I think I told you already, but congrats again clobrano :)
<clobrano> thank you all ;)
<willcooke> night al
<willcooke> l
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-08-08
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, ça va ?
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, ça va bien et toi?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ça va, vacances ce soir ! :)
<oSoMoN> cool, profites-en bien!
<oSoMoN> elles sont bien méritées
<didrocks> merci ;)
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers
<jamesh> hi seb128
<seb128> hey jamesh, how are you?
<jamesh> Good.  I put together a proposal to let snaps have more control over their desktop file IDs: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/proposal-allow-snaps-to-specify-their-exact-desktop-file-id/12689
<jamesh> The use case that we can't work around for the current naming scheme is desktop notifications on GNOME 3
<Trevinho> morning guys
<Trevinho> hi seb128, jamesh, didrocks and oSoMoN
<seb128> hey Trevinho, wb! did you have a good  time off?
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, great one
<seb128> jamesh, it would resolve quite some headache to not have the .desktop renamed indeed
<seb128> Trevinho, nice :)
<didrocks> hey Trevinho, jamesh, seb128
<jamesh> seb128: yeah.  It definitely isn't the first time we've had problems with this.  I think it is the first time that "app developers should just deal with it" doesn't work as a response though.
<jamesh> hi Trevinho, didrocks
<duflu> Morning didrocks, oSoMoN, seb128, Trevinho
 * duflu waves to jamesh
<seb128> hey duflu
<jamesh> hi duflu
<duflu> Trevinho, seb128, anyone, could you please help me to add the Performance tag to https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/719 ?
<Trevinho> k
<Trevinho> duflu: by the way in general don't add this line to the subject, ask to be added in the channel or in the description
<duflu> Trevinho, I don't know what else to do -- usually it's ignored or not actioned for multiple months. So it's the only reminder I have
<duflu> for keeping things organised
<Trevinho> duflu: just ask me in case
<duflu> Trevinho, OK then, also !711 please?
<Trevinho> k
<Trevinho> duflu: you already have updated the commit message there?
<duflu> Trevinho, I don't understand ...?
<Wimpress> Morning.
<duflu> Trevinho, thanks for those
<duflu> Morning Wimpress
<seb128> hey Wimpress
<Wimpress> Trevinho: Any chance you could include this for 19.10? https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/libwnck/merge_requests/10
<Wimpress> Has features required by MATE 😁
<Wimpress> Greetings from the Dales seb128 and duflu o/
<Trevinho> Wimpress: hi, I can have a look
<duflu> Wimpress, so is that holiday or work?
<duflu> or both?
<Wimpress> Holiday.
<seb128> Wimpress, enjoy and stop IRCing! :)
<Wimpress> Here for a couple more days. Weekend in Stratford-on-Avon and then on to Devon for a week.
<duflu> Those names ring a bell. Sounds like something in one of my travel books of places you should visit
<Wimpress> Well, Ubuntu MATE is fun time for me. Spent the evening listening to music with my feet up, sipping wine and working through the bug backlog.
<Wimpress> Most relaxing 😊
<seb128> :)
<seb128> brb, changing location
<willcooke> morning all
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<willcooke> afternoon duflu, how goes?
<duflu> Wimpress, google seems to show that it's pretty :)
<duflu> willcooke, minor road bumps but going well now
<duflu> You willcooke?
<Wimpress> duflu: Yep, it's gorgeous. Hiking to the highest pub in England today 🍻
<willcooke> duflu, still trying to wake up :)
<willcooke> Wimpress, POIDH
<didrocks> hey willcooke, Wimpress
<willcooke> Anyone seen this before:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1839318
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1839318 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Fresh 18.04.2 install has an odd launcher item 'Install RELEASE'" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> morning didrocks
<willcooke> I installed 18.04 17 times yesterday and didnt see that happen once
<duflu> Hmm, that sounds familiar
<duflu> but I haven't seen it recently
<duflu> I have definitely seen it
<willcooke> I googled and found a few people having it, but the closest I could get to a reason was when ubiquiuty crashed in the installed with hidpi, but that was fixed in .1
<duflu> I assume there are other ubiquity crashes too, judging by the bug growth
<willcooke> desktoppers - please could you pick an iso test and run it today:  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/405/builds/197643/testcases
<willcooke> Someone from Kylin is going to do the CJK test for us
<willcooke> and I did the non-English installs in French
<willcooke> ;)
<dupondje> If I copy/paste an image into telegram-desktop, my whole (wayland) gnome-shell crashes :(. Thats some gnome-shell bug or? :D
<willcooke> dupondje, dunno, but fwiw it's working in the X session just fine.   Got any logs?
<dupondje> willcooke: Aug  8 10:23:47 lt-jeanlouis gnome-shell[2546]: The program 'gnome-shell' received an X Window System error.#012This probably reflects a bug in the program.#012The error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'.#012  (Details: serial 25877 error_code 3 request_code 18 (core protocol) minor_code 0)#012  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;#012   that is,
<dupondje> you will receive the error a while after causing it.#012   To debug your program, run it with the GDK_SYNCHRONIZE environment#012   variable to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful#012   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<duflu> BOIDH
<seb128> k, back now
<dupondje> Aug  8 10:23:47 lt-jeanlouis org.gnome.Shell.desktop[2546]: GNOME Shell crashed with signal 5
<dupondje> Aug  8 10:23:47 lt-jeanlouis org.gnome.Shell.desktop[2546]: == Stack trace for context 0x55d12fa702c0 ==
<dupondje> but otherwise nothing fancy :)
<willcooke> Is that a xwayland thing??
<willcooke> morning seb128
<duflu> dupondje, please try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Missing_a_crash_report_or_having_a_.crash_attachment
<dupondje> duflu: aha! got a .crash :)
<dupondje> but ubuntu-bug doesn't seem to create a new bugreport, and neither it shows up in https://errors.ubuntu.com (or there is some delay there?)
<duflu> dupondje, sometimes if you are lucky the .crash file will contain a human-readable stack trace (?)
<duflu> But usually not
<duflu> I'm not sure why it's only sometimes
<duflu> dupondje, try:  apport-cli YOURFILE.crash
<dupondje> Aha :) https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/821971a2-b9b9-11e9-a4dc-fa163e6cac46
<duflu> dupondje, thanks -> bug 1821427
<ubot5> bug 1821427 in mutter (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGTRAP in g_log_writer_default() from g_log_structured_array() from g_log_structured_array() from g_log_structured_standard("The program 'gnome-shell' received an X Window System error.\nThis probably reflects a bug in the program.\nThe error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'.\n (Details: serial 333851 error_code 3 r");" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1821427
<dupondje> aha :) I've got a 100% reliable way to reproduce :D
<dupondje> duflu: commented on the bug
<duflu> Ta
<dupondje> how you can reproduce
<dupondje> can't edit the comment, but thats under wayland if that was not clear :)
<duflu> Oh, 7 related upstream bugs?!
 * duflu looks deeper
<dupondje> joy! If you need some more info, feel free to poke me :) thx!
<dupondje> Its indeed like some reports mention. gnome freezes a second or 10, and then crashes/restarts
<dupondje> but if you're able to reproduce it, I guess you should be able to fix it quickly :)
<willcooke> tkamppeter, yo!  I tested on Eoan and my printing problems are mostly solved.  Thanks
<willcooke> tkamppeter, is there a cupsd dbg package?
<willcooke> found it, ignore
<duflu> Finally: https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/shell-extensions/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons/merge_requests/1
 * duflu falls off chair and fades into the night
<seb128> willcooke, that g-c-c segfault, was it a one time thing (if so do you remember what you did exactly?) or can trigger it  following some specific steps?
<willcooke> seb128, I can trigger it fairly often.  I think that cups is dieing behind the scenes
<seb128> willcooke, can you put the steps you follow and maybe the journal log on the bug?
<willcooke> sure thing
<seb128> thx
<oSoMoN> willcooke, I ran the CJK test just for the fun, and found missing localizations in Simplified Chinese, otherwise good
<oSoMoN> I'll run more tests in a language I understand now
<willcooke> thank you very much oSoMoN!
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-08-09
<jamesh> robert_ancell: the appstream-metadata interface has been merged to snapd master, so should be available to test via the edge channel of core soon
<robert_ancell> jamesh, nice!
<jamesh> robert_ancell: I also posted this proposal about desktop file naming: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/proposal-allow-snaps-to-specify-their-exact-desktop-file-id/12689
<jamesh> this is one of the changes we'd need to get desktop notifications working in confinement
<jamesh> if they take my suggestion as is, I don't think this would have any impact on snapd-glib or gnome-software
<robert_ancell> Shouldn't, we're not making any assumptions of desktop file names.
<jamesh> it's not the only thing we'd need to get notifications working.  I also need to get dbus activation sorted, and have xdg-desktop-portal get more metadata about snaps (probably via a hidden "snap" command taking the process ID of the confined app)
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<jamesh> oSoMoN: did you ever get any feedback from the Chromium folks about the GtkFileChooserNative proposal?
<marcustomlinson> morning all
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<oSoMoN> jamesh, no, I didn't, time to ping them politely about it
<oSoMoN> morning marcustomlinson
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers and happy friday!
<willcooke> \o/
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke, seb128
<oSoMoN> happy Friday!
<seb128> hey willcooke, lut oSoMoN, how are you?
<willcooke> doing good
<willcooke> got to bed on time, got up late.
<willcooke> :)
<oSoMoN> it's been a rough night, baby waking up every hour or so, so tired, but otherwise good
<willcooke> :(( bad luck oSoMoN
<seb128> oSoMoN, :(
<seb128> take it easy and hopefully the weekend give you some time to recharge the batteries!
<oSoMoN> yeah, and I might take a micro-nap or two during the day to cope :)
<seb128> you should do a proper nap if that's needed
<seb128> hey clobrano, thx for the yaru update post
<seb128> I would have replied and asked some questions but seems I don't have posting right for that section of discourse :-/
<seb128> or at least I can't find the reply button so I assume it's lack of permissions
<clobrano> hey seb128, oh, maybe better move the post in desktop section
<seb128> or I can apply for right to post on theme? or how does that work?
<clobrano> seb128: not sure actually, but I believe Desktop section is fine for this communication. Could you try again?
<seb128> clobrano, yeah, I've the reply button now, thx!
<clobrano> :)
<jamesh> the ACLs needed to be updated to let me post to that section of the forums too
<jamesh> I wonder if the restrictions are still necessary now that the theme is more mature?
<seb128> or if we could let the desktop group (we have one?) post there
<clobrano> jamesh, seb128: indeed, all the desktop team should be automatically allowed to write there
 * willcooke looks
<willcooke> seb128, clobrano jamesh - I've updated the perms so that desktop can write
<willcooke> (I think)
<clobrano> thanks willcooke
<seb128> doesn't seem to work (or I'm looking at the wrong place)
<seb128> I picked https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/gnome-snaps-in-19-04/10391/9 as a random example and I can't reply/comment on that one
<jamesh> and my first reply in that thread starts with "sorry for the delay – I didn’t have posting privileges for this part of the site before"
<willcooke> seb128, jamesh - huh, it didnt save my changes it seems
<willcooke> grr, this UI is confusing
<willcooke> ok, try now seb128 jamesh
<jamesh> (I already had access to that thread from back in April)
<duflu> Morning willcooke, seb128, clobrano
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<seb128> willcooke, works now!
<seb128> thx
<willcooke> afternoon duflu - nice work on the memory leak, thanks!
<willcooke> seb128, woo!
<clobrano> hey duflu
<duflu> seb128, going ok. You?
<duflu> willcooke, thanks though I'm still hunting
<duflu> There's so much noise though, it's incredibly frustrating
<duflu> You can only really find large leaks
<seb128> duflu, I'm good thanks
<seb128> duflu, what code are you poking at?
<Trevinho> morning folks
<duflu> seb128, desktop-icons
<duflu> Morning Trevinho
<seb128> duflu, ah ok
<seb128> Trevinho, hey!
<duflu> As far as I can tell, destructors don't exist. You just have to listen for relevant glib signals and unlink the object graph at the right time, and hope GC notices
<Trevinho> hi seb128 and duflu
<seb128> Trevinho, how are you? where are you now? back in Italy?
<clobrano> hi Trevinho :)
<seb128> clobrano, thx for the reply, you didn't say if that was targetting Eoan though?
<clobrano> seb128: oops, I'll update the comment. Yes the first target we're aiming for is eoan, if still on time
<seb128> excellent, thx
<seb128> clobrano, thx for the screenshots, things looke good. I was a bit concerned that getting closer from Adwaita would mean loosing some of the niceties we have (like reduced spacingà but seems not so I'm happy :)
<seb128> clobrano, Didier is on holidays for the next 2 weeks, he's usually the one who handle the landing to Ubuntu right?
<clobrano> seb128: :D thanks a lot, keeping the ~same look&feel was the main target
<clobrano> yes, Didier usually was in charge (and maybe Laney? But I might be wrong)
<seb128> k, well Laney is back next week
<seb128> and we still have time before UIF
<seb128> let's see our options when you guys feel confident you are ready for an eoan upload
<clobrano> seb128: the communitheme PPA does not have a release file for disco and I'm not (yet) familiar enough on ppa to update it (and probably I don't have permissions for doing it)
<clobrano> seb128: sure, we are already installing eoan's vm to test it
<seb128> clobrano, I don't think there is anything to do on the ppa config side, you just need to upload something with 'disco' as a target in the changelog if you want a disco build/index
<clobrano> ah, I see
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-08-10
<CarlenWhite> Well this sucks. Ubuntu 19.04, 5.0.0-23, Wifi detected but cannot scan.
<CarlenWhite> Checking if it's a Secure Boot issue.
<CarlenWhite> Nope. It isn't a secure boot issue. Still not scanning without Secure Boot.
<tomreyn> CarlenWhite: unless you're a developer, pleae see /topic
<CarlenWhite> tomreyn: Belated, but some additional Googling comes down to the RTL8822BE wifi card not working on 5.0.0-23 and it appears to be a known bug.
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-08-11
<tomreyn> CarlenWhite: i think so. and i meant to point you to the channel /topi saying "For help or questions, try #ubuntu" (unless you're here because you're involved in developing the ubuntu desktop)
<tomreyn> * /Topic
<CarlenWhite> Ah
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-08-03
<Laney> moin
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you? enjoyed the summer weekend?
<duflu> Hi Laney 
<jibel> hi everyone
<duflu> Morning jibel 
<Laney> moin seb128 duflu jibel 
<Laney> summer was good, we went swimming in the lake
<Laney> and then a storm came over while we were in there, that was fun
<Laney> did you have a good weekend seb128 duflu & jibel ?
<duflu> Laney, not on par with yours, but yeah, pleasurable in parts
<duflu> I wonder which bugs we can related to this? https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/-/commit/dd846f1ba2f3e93d5840dd48bef4eb67ba050848
<duflu> -d
<jibel> Laney, w-e was good. shopping, cycling, picnic at the beach, and swimming in the sea. no rain and not too warm.
<jibel> far too many tourists though, waiting for september to enjoy empty beaches
<jibel> anyone running win 10 could do an installation of 20.04 in virtualbox with and without hyper-v enabled?
<jamesh> duflu: doesn't glib have a property binding API to avoid that kind of bug?
<jamesh> maybe it's difficult to use from JS?
<duflu> jamesh, probably, maybe, because glib has lots of such things. And you can use them from JS. But I don't follow the details and can't provide an educated answer
<duflu> I mean; I don't know
<mertgor> hi people! i'm waiting for today's meeting, i'm just started focusing on Ubuntu so i think that today is a good time to learn new things. Thanks this is mertgor on the forum and Launchpad ...
<jamesh> I seem to remember seeing property binding in use when investigating a gnome-control-center/whoopsie-preferences bug a while back
<mertgor> *i've 
<seb128> Laney, weekend was relaxing, the weather was nice without being as warm as friday was so nice time to enjoy the garden, do some crosswords under the tree, nothing fancy but still pleasant :-)
<seb128> mertgor, hey, unsure what meeting you are after but the desktop one is on tuesdays so tomorrow
<Laney> sounds nice!
<seb128> it was :-)
<mertgor> seb128: Yes i realized that today is Monday :) Thanks
<seb128> :-)
<oSoMoN> ricotz, can you push your changes to the firefox-beta.* branches for beta 3? I'll push my updates to unity-menubar.patch on top
<ricotz> oSoMoN, done
<oSoMoN> cheers
<ricotz> would be good to get libreoffice 6.4.5/focal processed while 6.4.6 is around the corner
<oSoMoN> ricotz, you'll need to ping the SRU team for that
<oSoMoN> ricotz, are you looking at the firefox-beta.xenial build failures caused by Python 3.6, or do you want me to?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I know, I don't want to be annoying if this is some expected delay due to holidays
<ricotz> oSoMoN, yeah, please look into it, I don't have time for that
<oSoMoN> ack, I'll do that now
<oSoMoN> ricotz, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/#Publishing you can ping sil21_00 (if he isn't on holidays ofc)
<ricotz> oSoMoN, trying ;)
<ricotz> jfyi there is a libreoffice 7.0.0 build in progress -- https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-prereleases/+sourcepub/11500697/+listing-archive-extra
<oSoMoN> nice
<seb128> ricotz, thanks for the SRU nagging, the delay is more likely due to point release preparations than holidays but still the SRU team refuses to review new application on the basis that they are staffed enough to keep up with uploads so we should hold them up to their claims :-)
<ricotz> seb128, I see, and yeah it should not be happen to wait 3 weeks :-)
<jibel> on kubuntu live session xdg-open uses kde-open instead of kde-open5. Does anyone know where this association is defined?
<jibel> it's used to open the link to the release notes
<Laney> jibel: that's just directly in the xdg-open script itself iirc
<jibel> ah right. I was looking for some magic with mime types.
<jibel> Thanks!
<jibel> so it uses  kde-open${KDE_SESSION_VERSION} "$1" and KDE_SESSION_VERSION is not set when privileges are dropped.
<Laney> half the problems we have in ubiquity are to do with environment variables and the dodgy permission dropping
<seb128> hellsworth, marcustomlinson, osomon, the libreoffice focal 6.4.5 focal SRU got accepted but failed due to different orig tarball checksums that the one existing in G-serie
<seb128> see https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2020/08/03/%23ubuntu-release.html#t17:45
<seb128> unsure what's the workflow but it's a bit worring that we get different checksum for the same upstream version, the content of the orig isn't supposed to change...
<seb128> (I know it's late but dumping that as a note, no need to do anything about it now)
<hellsworth> sigh..
<hellsworth> how can i check this before asking for an upload?
<hellsworth> oh so what i did was an unnecessary get-orig-source.
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-08-04
<callmepk> good morning
<jamesh> morning callmepk 
<callmepk> morning jamesh 
<duflu> Morning callmepk and jamesh 
<callmepk> morning duflu 
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<jibel> morning all
<marcustomlinson> hi
<duflu> Hi jibel and marcustomlinson, and seb128 again
<seb128> hey jibel, marcustomlinson, duflu
<Laney> \o\o\o\/o/o/o/
<luna_> heya
<seb128> tseliot, hey, could you check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-340/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0 ? half of the reports are files conflict as bug #1887230
<ubot5> bug 1887230 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-340 (Ubuntu) "package nvidia-340 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/lib/udev/rules.d/71-nvidia.rules', which is also in package nvidia-kernel-common-435 435.21-0ubuntu7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1887230
<seb128> that's probably something that needs addressing
<tseliot> seb128: I can have a look later
<seb128> tseliot, thanks
<mertgor> Hi People! 
<ricotz> heya
<ricotz> looks like vala is blocked in groovy-proposed, seems automake-1.16 is at fault here
<Laney> FAIL: t/vala-mix2.sh
<Laney> sounds like a ricotz thing to me!
<mertgor> I think that there are many topics on discourse, but where to start ?
<ricotz> Laney, ooh
<seb128> mertgor, hey, what do you want to start?
<mertgor> seb128, i started with my friend to the GNOME Challange activity, so Ubuntu comes with GNOME, i can examine GNOME on Ubuntu, does it works for you ?
<mertgor> seb128: i'm interested in GNOME extensions
<seb128> mertgor, yes, what are you trying to do? work on fixing some bugs or doing code improvements?
<mertgor> seb128: i told to my friend, that some extensions do not support new GNOME versions, so i can fork if it is possible and make it up to date fro the new GNOME versions
<mertgor> seb128: fixing bugs, and improvement also in other words 
<seb128> mertgor, is that part of https://www.gnome.org/challenge/ ? if so it looks like submitions are closed by now?
<mertgor> seb128: i'm not the team leader but i'm there 
<seb128> k
<mertgor> seb128: There is an Open Source Community in Turkey, and a Slack instance and a GNOME Challange GitHub organization, that works together afaik
<mertgor> *Slack instance is for GNOME activity
<mertgor> but this is offtopic and not directly related with Ubuntu 
<seb128> right
<mertgor> I think that Ubuntu fixes and changes some parts of GNOME such as dock 
<mertgor> I can run 18.04 on a vm Qemu, so i can test this release, when i have enough network connection limit the new release
<jibel> Laney, re kubuntu bug I mentioned yesterday, the fix is actually trivial https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZZVS4yD5df/
<jibel> I'll push directly to master if you're ok
<seb128> Laney, ricotz, it doesn't seem a vala update regression though, https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/a/automake-1.16/groovy/amd64  it had similar failure with 0.48.7
<ricotz> seb128, yeah, this looks to be caused by a stricter gcc 10?
<seb128> the log isn't verbose on the details of the failure so difficult to say
<seb128> but yeah, the first failure was with gcc 10 when the previous successful one was gcc 9
<seb128> ricotz, http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/automake.git/commit/?id=74b9f0bb?
 * seb128 cherry pick that one
<ricotz> haha exactly
<mertgor> seb128: I assume that Ubuntu has an integration across different teams, for example #ubuntu-hardened is one of the teams that i have been following since 2016. But I just wanted to learn how you work for the Ubuntu. So i can pass my security issues to #ubuntu-hardened quickly
<seb128> mertgor, the IRC channel are open, anyone can write there
<mertgor> seb128: yes Thanks 
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-04
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug  4 13:30:38 2020 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-04 | Current topic:
<seb128> Roll call:  didrocks (out), duflu (out), heather, jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine, laney , marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<oSoMoN> o/
<kenvandine> o/
<hellsworth> o/
<marcustomlinson> \o
<jibel> \o
<Trevinho> o//
<seb128> quite a reactive audiance today :-)
<seb128> let's get started then!
<seb128> #topic rls-bb-bug
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-04 | Current topic: rls-bb-bug
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> some libreoffice ones on the list today
<seb128> bug #1888504
<ubot5> bug 1888504 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Two-finger touchpad scroll broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1888504
<hellsworth> right so looks like a real problem.. haven't reproduced. do yall think it's work a deeper look?
<oSoMoN> is this an upstream bug, or ubuntu-specific?
<seb128> while better touch support would be desirable I don't think that would quality as a rls issue
<seb128> we know the touch screen experience is suboptimal, that includes the desktop itself and apps
<kenvandine> not touch screen
<kenvandine> touchpad
<hellsworth> it seems to only affect one person but not sure if ubuntu-specific
<seb128> oh
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> I didn't even know that 2 fingers scrolling to left of right was a thing on a touchpad :p
<hellsworth> well it was filed with the touchpad
<hellsworth> oh right that's what ken said
<seb128> right, I parsed that wrongly
<mertgor> Today is my first day so i'll keep listening only
<seb128> mertgor, welcome and not problem!
<seb128> k, anyway it's a one report and there is other way to scroll
<seb128> I vote -1 for nomination
<kenvandine> agreed
<oSoMoN> yup
<Laney> lol
<Laney> I don't like the second half of that
<Laney> the other ways to scroll are way worse if touchpad is broken
<Laney> if we applied that elsewhere it would S U C K
<oSoMoN> hellsworth, I'd ask the reporter if they can reproduce with an upstream build, to triage the bug properly
<hellsworth> ok good idea oSoMoN thanks
<seb128> Laney, second half of what?
 * seb128 lost context
<Laney> your reason for declining the nomination
<seb128> sorry, I'm not a touchpad user, ignore my opinion
<Laney> ok
<Laney> yes you can go click the little arrow or use the scroll bar
<seb128> or the keyboard
<seb128> arrows
<Laney> but if it's true that touchpad scrolling is broken that would be quite major
<kenvandine> should be easy to try to reproduce
<kenvandine> just need a laptop
<Laney> so I would disagree strongly with "there are other ways" being a good rationale
<seb128> k, let's start fresh then
<Laney> not saying if it is true or not in this case
<seb128> do we believe it's specific to libreoffice or a touchpad problem?
<hellsworth> unknown
<kenvandine> the reporter said other apps behave as expected
<seb128> also I'm not on bionic to test atm
<kenvandine> including libreoffice writer
<kenvandine> just calc and draw had problems
<hellsworth> how bout i go off and investigate it a bit then
<seb128> I feel like we are wasting time bikesheeding there
<Laney> :/
<seb128> if touchpad support was broken in bionic we would know by now
<oSoMoN> I think it needs further triaging before we can determine whether it's rls material
<seb128> or if that was an issue lot users cared about
<Laney> misunderstanding my point
<Laney> whatever
<Laney> carry on
<hellsworth> ok then can we leave the tag and revisit next week? or later in the week?
<seb128> well, my rational is that if we didn't hear from it in 2 years then it's probably not a rls issue
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: figure out if this is upstream or not first
<kenvandine> two figure scroll is working on focal
<kenvandine> in calc, i just verified
<hellsworth> ok thanks. i'll go see if it's in upstream on a bionic vm
<seb128> k, so let me do my vote again, hopefully we don't do any other bikeshedding on the rational (or maybe I should just note give a rational and a -1 if that helps?)
<seb128> -1, if touchpad support was broken in bionic we would know by now
<Laney> stop calling it bikeshedding
<Laney> that is rude
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> langs now
<seb128> I think I stop there and let someone else handle that meeting
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug  4 13:42:50 2020 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2020/ubuntu-desktop.2020-08-04-13.30.moin.txt
<seb128> kenvandine, please take over
<seb128> :)
<kenvandine> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-04
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug  4 13:43:59 2020 UTC.  The chair is kenvandine. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-04 | Current topic:
<kenvandine> #topic rls-bb-bug
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-04 | Current topic: rls-bb-bug
<kenvandine> i don't think there are other bb bugs
<hellsworth> there was one more bb-incoming on LO though: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1889460
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1889460 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Missing font after $LANG change" [Undecided,New]
<hellsworth> looks like the user noticed missing ubuntu languages when setting $LANG
<kenvandine> oh, missed that
<hellsworth> missing fonts, not languages
<hellsworth> i think it's a small enough problem that i would vote -1 but would love to hear others thoughs
<kenvandine> i'd be interested in knowing if it only affects libreoffice
<hellsworth> ok what is another app that uses the ubuntu thin font?
<kenvandine> like  fc-list
<kenvandine> does the result change for the different LANG
<hellsworth> ok i can check that on bionic too
<kenvandine> probably -1 though
<kenvandine> although, fonts are important in a word processor :)
<hellsworth> would it be -1 from you even if it is missing from fc-list?
<kenvandine> if it's missing in fc-list then it isn't a libreoffice bug
<hellsworth> well that's true
<kenvandine> the reporter says it was reproduced on kubuntu 20.04.1 livecd
<kenvandine> so not just bionic
<hellsworth> right
<hellsworth> but i only tagged it as bionic because seemed like enough to get a conversation going about it
<kenvandine> i can't repro it on 20.04 though
<kenvandine> -1 and maybe investigate more
<hellsworth> ok sounds good
<kenvandine> #topic rls-ff-bug
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-04 | Current topic: rls-ff-bug
<hellsworth> -1 is fine with me but i'll take a look at a bionic vm with fc-list
<oSoMoN> that sounds reasonable, -1 and further triaging
<marcustomlinson> should bugs be confirmed/triaged before being tagged incoming
<seb128> you can also check in gnome-font-viewer if it's listed
<oSoMoN> that would help making a decision in the meeting
<kenvandine> it could help
<kenvandine> but that can be hard if you don't have the release or hardware handy
<hellsworth> ok sorry guys. then i will triage before tagging in the future.
<oSoMoN> that's not a strict requirement, just makes things easier
<hellsworth> thanks seb i'll check gnome-font-viewer too
<kenvandine> oh, bb-tracking looked fine
<kenvandine> more LO bugs on ff-incoming
<kenvandine> bug 1888186
<ubot5> bug 1888186 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice Writer unusably slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1888186
<hellsworth> right sorry i was going through new bugs yesterday..
<hellsworth> so this one seems bad but no one else seems to have the problem
<kenvandine> yeah, this would have been reported by others
<oSoMoN> I think that one needs working with the reporter to try and understand what causes this problem, but -1 because it obviously doesn't affect everyone
<hellsworth> ok
<seb128> -1 from me
<hellsworth> -1 then and i'll work with the reporter
<kenvandine> agreed
<kenvandine> bug 1889051
<ubot5> bug 1889051 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Unreachable options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889051
<hellsworth> does that sound like it would be related to the wayland usage?
<oSoMoN> that looks like an upstream bug
<oSoMoN> the dialog window is just too tall
<seb128> not likely wayland, probably just a small vertical resolution
<seb128> like 720 pixels
<kenvandine> it would be useful to know the resolution
<kenvandine> i'd say send that one upstream
<kenvandine> but maybe ask for their screen resolution first
<kenvandine> so you have all the info
<hellsworth> done and thanks
<kenvandine> hellsworth: can you handle updating the tags on all those bugs?
<hellsworth> yes
<kenvandine> thanks
<kenvandine> ff-tracking looks under control
<hellsworth> i think that's all of the LO bugs i added yesterday
<kenvandine> #topic rls-gg-bug
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-04 | Current topic: rls-gg-bug
<kenvandine> we have two bugs under incoming but they look like they've been triaged and assigned
<seb128> right
<seb128> jibel, could you check if the kernel on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1875199 fixes the issue for you?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1875199 in linux (Ubuntu) "[NUC8CCHK][HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH, playback] No sound at all" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<kenvandine> should we drop incoming from those?
<jibel> seb128, it doesn't
<seb128> jibel, can you comment on the bug saying so?
<seb128> so Hui might have another look
<jibel> yes
<seb128> thx
<jibel> I tried 5.8 too and still no sound
<kenvandine> seb128: should we drop incoming from those?  or are we leaving them tagged so we discuss every week?
<seb128> kenvandine, yes, the gdm one probably should be targetted, the pulseaudio one we dicussed in the past and didn't have an agreement, I'm not going to comment either way today
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> it does sound like a kernel issue to me though
<seb128> or hardware specific
<kenvandine> yeah
<jibel> not sure it's kernel if you kill pulseaudio and uses alsa directly then there is sound, but this meeting is not the right place to discuss these details
<kenvandine> gg-tracking looks like things being handled
<kenvandine> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-04 | Current topic: aob
<kenvandine> oh, i skipped something
<kenvandine> transitions?
<oSoMoN> that's a long list :/
<seb128> lot of blocked on icu transition
<seb128> and some libreoffice retries
<hellsworth> libreoffice is holding some things up too. asked for some reruns of tests (thanks kenvandine )
<seb128> I think the only thing that needs looked at is dee/riscv
<kenvandine> ok, lets move along to AOB
<kenvandine> anything?
<kenvandine> going once
<seb128> (not from me)
<kenvandine> going twice
 * kenvandine drops the mic
<kenvandine> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug  4 14:12:49 2020 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2020/ubuntu-desktop.2020-08-04-13.43.moin.txt
<kenvandine> thanks everyone
<seb128> thanks kenvandine
<marcustomlinson> thanks
<oSoMoN> thanks
<hellsworth> thanks. sorry for hijacking the meeting with lo bugs
<seb128> and sorry every for loosing my temper earlier, it has not been the best day :-/
<seb128> ups, ctrl-W in IRC doesn't do what it does in an editor :p
<mertgor> seb128: do you have connection issues ? 
<seb128> I was saying that lack of sleep + constent noise + headache got me
<seb128> mertgor, no, just wanted to delete a word and pressed ctrl-W which closed the tab
<seb128> wrong muscle memory
<hellsworth> seb128: it happens and i hope you feel better soon.. headaches are the worst :)
<marcustomlinson> seb128: I know the feeling
<seb128> hellsworth, thanks!
<mertgor> seb128: Understood, Thanks, i learned muscle memory from my si-fu Wing Chun dojo , anyways back to topic :)
<mertgor> seb128: i hope that you'll be better, sometimes i feel like you and make the same Ctrl-W
<seb128> lol, thanks
<Laney> seb128: apologies then, should have recognised and backed off, I wanted to challenge on the policy but it was not a good time
<mertgor> seb128: so i'll follow kernel, hardenining teams for contributing to the Ubuntu Desktop, then server-side juju, maas and server channel, i learned that today, that approach, i need to understand how Ubuntu works, Thanks for your help
<Laney> mertgor: not all teams are using IRC for meetings, some are on discourse
<Laney> just FYI
<seb128> Laney, thanks, and sorry for using an offensive wording I didn't intend to be insulting
<Laney> e.g. https://forum.snapcraft.io/
<mertgor> Laney: Thanks, i'm following discourse, day by day
<seb128> Laney, 'removing libace-6.5.8/6.5.8+dfsg-2/amd64 from testing makes ivtools-bin/2.0.2a1-1/amd64 uninstallable ' 
<seb128> Laney, the 'from testing' could probably be tweaked for Ubuntu, want that as a proper bug report?
<seb128> or I guess I could try to do a mp tomorrow
<Laney> feel free, it should say 'the target', that's what they are converging on upstream
<Laney> in some places it's a bit hardcoded still
<Laney> looks like it can read it from the release file, but we don't have that available there
<Laney> check pkglists in britney1, it might be possible to fix that to output in a different way which makes Release available
<Laney> then _update_suite_name() could work
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-08-05
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<jibel> morning all
<luna_> morning
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, jibel and luna_ 
<oSoMoN> morning jibel, luna_, duflu 
<luna_> morning 
<luna_> oSoMoN: you get a Firefox 80 Beta 4 to package later today :p
<oSoMoN> luna_, already building in https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next/+packages
<luna_> oSoMoN: nice :)
<Laney> hoin
<oSoMoN> hey Laney 
<duflu> Morning Laney
<Laney> hey oSoMoN & duflu!
<seb128> goood morning desktoper, our internet was down earlier but seems to be back now :-)
<duflu> Morning seb128 
<Laney> hey seb128 
<oSoMoN> hey seb128 
<Laney> where would we be without VMs eh
<duflu> 1999, partying with the purple prince
<duflu> Or, elsewhere
 * Laney squeaks
<Laney> my mind is too rude to read that
<duflu> OK then
<duflu> 1999, partying with Prince
<duflu> Oops. Actually VMware was founded in 1998
<Laney> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_machine#History
<Laney> Guess we're on pretty solid ground
<duflu> I should know better. Used to work with old school System/360 people
<duflu> And my Prince reference was wrong too. He's The Purple One
<seb128> hey Laney, oSoMoN, duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, going well. You?
<seb128> duflu, I'm alright, would be nice if days were a bit less busy but that's not for now...
 * duflu nods as he thinks about starting dinner
<oSoMoN> I trained intensely for the past two days so my body aches, but I feel fine, and energized
<Laney> yeah I'm alright
<Laney> it was windy in the night and it kept blowing the door making it bang, sleep was a bit interrupted until 2.30 when I finally got up and closed it properly /o\
<mertgor> Hi People!
<luna_> hi
<oSoMoN> hi mertgor 
<mertgor> Thanks luna_ oSoMoN, did you read my post on Contribute discussion section ?
<mertgor> i'm not into political discussions, i don't like, but i tried to give more details about my plans
<oSoMoN> mertgor, do you have a link to that post
<oSoMoN> ?
<mertgor> Sure, but note that i will not discuss the topic, just want to start contributing somehow
<mertgor> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/contribute/26/13
<hellsworth> morning folks
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth 
<seb128> hey hellsworth, how are you?
<hellsworth> hi oSoMoN and seb128 ! i'm ok. a bit tired from having the kiddo home mon and tues
<hellsworth> coffee and computer is lovely this morning :)
<oSoMoN> I bet!
<seb128> she's back to the day care today?
<seb128> and yeah, having a kid home is exhausting :-/
<hellsworth> yes she went back this morning 
<hellsworth> we had lots of fun but still it's nice to be at my computer with some quiet :)
<Laney> moin hellsworth 
<seb128> right, I know exactly the feeling :-)
<hellsworth> HI LANEY!!!
<Laney> GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETINGS
<Laney> (and gone)
<hellsworth> o/
<linuxr> hi, can please someone help me with libreoffice? It's become unusably slow since the upgrade to 20.04..thanks
<hellsworth> I can try to help you linuxr. Are all of the libreoffice apps really slow for you or is it one in particular?
<linuxr> hellsworth, seems to be both calc and writer...even switching the window to another app and back to calc/writer takes 3 sec
<linuxr> moving the cursor to another cell in calc..1 sec...it's really annoying
<linuxr> and worked flawlessly on 18.04 (same machine)
<hellsworth> ok. is this the snap or the deb?
<hellsworth> does `snap list` show libreoffice in the list?
<linuxr> "snap list" does not show libreoffice no
<hellsworth> ok what version do you have from dpkg -l | grep libreoffice ?
<linuxr> 1:6.4.4-0ubuntu0.20.04.1
<hellsworth> thank you
<linuxr> all the latest updates on 20.04 are installed
<linuxr> if I only knew what libreoffice is chewing on..I just notice cpu usage spikes at every operation
<hellsworth> thanks for the report. there is a recently filed issue that sounds similar to yours too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1888186 
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1888186 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice Writer unusably slow" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> linuxr, what desktop environment do you use?
<linuxr> hellsworth, for me, calc is also affected
<linuxr> seb128, mate-desktop
<hellsworth> seb128: the bug was filed about this issue on the gnome desktop too
<hellsworth> it is interesting that it happens on mate too though
<linuxr> mate is also gnome based I think
<hellsworth> linuxr: would you mind adding your situation to the bug? include as much detail as you can like.. does it always happen? as soon as you open calc or does it start to lag after some time? anything else you could think of that would be helpful..
<seb128> linuxr, would be worth trying with a new user account on the same machine to see if it has to do with some local setting
<linuxr> hellsworth, it's lagging right from the start..even startup seems slower than before
<linuxr> seb128, I cleared the libreoffice profile data, mode no difference
<seb128> linuxr, could be a session setting, the theme in use, some input method...
<seb128> there is still value testing a new user
<linuxr> seb128, you're right, I'll just try that now
<seb128> it's not impacting lot of users or we would have more reports, so it's likely something specific
<seb128> thanks
<linuxr> seb128, I created a user, but "libreoffice" just does nothing...do I need to add the user to certain groups?
<seb128> no
<seb128> that's weird, did you start a session for it? does it hang or just return?
<seb128> what about e.g libreoffice --writer?
<linuxr> I just tried to run it from a terminal in my other users session
<linuxr> --writer the same..just hangs, but no cpu activity or output..strange
<linuxr> ahh..apparmor seems to block this
<linuxr> or something like that..damn
<hellsworth> linuxr: you should be able to just run libreoffice from the terminal of any user and have it come up
<linuxr> hellsworth, yeah I managed to do it now..same result :/
<hellsworth> interesting
<linuxr> actually..its not precisely the same
<hellsworth> more interesting... can you try to elaborate?
<linuxr> calc is still slow, but at least switching between windows doesn't take any extra time
<hellsworth> so you open up a new spreadsheet and immediately see lagging when scrolling?
<hellsworth> or are you opening some .ods file?
<linuxr> I started with an empty spreadsheet and yes, it's lagging from the start..when moving the selected cell using the keyboard arrows..first the row marker on the side gets updated, then the actual border around the cell
<linuxr> annoying
<hellsworth> i haven't been able to reproduce yet so can you tell me if there are any suspicious libreoffice logs in /var/log/syslog?
<hellsworth> is this on bare metal or a vm?
<hellsworth> when did you notice the lagging start? (like when you updated to 20.04?)
<linuxr> hellsworth, bare metal, no vm
<linuxr> right after the upgrade to 20.04...I did a "release-upgrade", no fresh install
<hellsworth> thanks linuxr for your help.. i'll see if i can reproduce it in the same env
<linuxr> hellsworth, cool, let me know if I can try anything else
<seb128> linuxr, could you report a bug using ubuntu-bug libreoffice and add a 'journalctl -b 0' after triggering the slowness
<seb128> also worth checking in top the cpu usage
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-08-06
<callmepk> good morning
<duflu> Morning callmepk 
<callmepk> morning duflu 
<jibel> hi all
<duflu> Hi jibel 
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> morning marcustomlinson 
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN and marcustomlinson 
<oSoMoN> hey duflu 
<marcustomlinson> hey oSoMoN and duflu, how you guys today?
<duflu> marcustomlinson, feeling good. You?
<oSoMoN> I'm good, looking forward to a productive day
<marcustomlinson> duflu: yeah, doing alright thanks
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi seb128 
<duflu> and biab
<marcustomlinson> hey seb128, how are you today?
<oSoMoN> salut seb128 
<seb128> hey duflu, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, how are you?
<oSoMoN> I'm good, thanks!
<duflu> seb128, good and you?
<seb128> I'm alright! let's see how warm it gets today though, they forecast over 30°C for the next days
<marcustomlinson> seb128: I'm doing alright thanks
<Laney> yo
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you today?
 * marcustomlinson nods at Laney
<Laney> moin seb128, lo marcustomlinson 
<Laney> yeah alright
<Laney> stupid carbon monoxide detector decided to have low batteries in the middle of the night
<Laney> so had to get up and fix that
<Laney> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
<oSoMoN> sup Laney 
<duflu> Morning Laney
 * duflu remembers he was going to buy one of those
<Laney> duflu: get a mains one (I assume that exists) with battery backup..!
<Laney> moin & moin oSoMoN 
<duflu> Ugh, that would mean wiring
<Laney> better than schlepping downstairs at 4am
<Laney> they only EVER go flat at that time
<seb128> our went out some time ago at 9pm on a sunday evening and we had no spare battery
<seb128> fun time
<Laney> /o\
<duflu> At least there's no downstairs here
<duflu> Or rather no upstairs
<ricotz> good morning desktopers!
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, hi ;), do you known why libreoffice 6.4.5 for focal is still sitting in the queue?
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: I did ping sil2100 for you, I assume he’s been too busy to get to it yet
<Laney> that's not the best person to pick this week, given point releases
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, ok, I am hoping this gets handled soon
<seb128> Laney, marcustomlinson, ricotz, Lukasz accepted the SRU the other day, that just failed because the orig tarball existed in G with another checksum so I guess he reviewed it and it should be just a matter to click accept for it now
<Laney> do it if you dare!
<ricotz> fun with gcc10 and armhf? "The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem." :(
<ricotz> or is this qemu related, happening with a PPA builder
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, would you sponsor a libreoffice 7.0 package for groovy?
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, a test build was done here https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-prereleases/+sourcepub/11500697/+listing-archive-extra
<cpaelzer> ricotz: are you facing this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-10/+bug/1890435 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1890435 in gcc-10 (Ubuntu) "gcc-10 breaks on armhf (flaky): internal compiler error: Segmentation fault" [Undecided,New]
<cpaelzer> I'm still looking for something that reliably reproduces - but even if flaky adding the info what is affected to the bug can help
<ricotz> cpaelzer, looks different, but this might be related to https://launchpad.net/~vala-team/+archive/ubuntu/next/+build/19746110
<ricotz> cpaelzer, and https://launchpad.net/~vala-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/19325147
<ricotz> I can't reproduce these locally, but the armhf/arm64 builders are failing 
<ricotz> it only happens for those specific builds with the corresponding default gcc version of the ubuntu series
<ricotz> seb128, hi, regarding the automake/vala issue, is there any further action needed or will this automagically work out?
<ricotz> to make vala pass from groovy-proposed
<seb128> ricotz, it should work out, I retried the test it's just waiting on armhf to catch up
<seb128> it did success on other archs with the new automake-1.16
<ricotz> seb128, alright, thank you!
<seb128> np!
<hellsworth> morning desktopers
<marcustomlinson> hey hellsworth, how goes it?
<oSoMoN> hey there hellsworth 
<hellsworth> oh it goes.. juggling lots of different things. looking forward to some solo camping this weekend
<hellsworth> how are yall doin?
<oSoMoN> I'm good, looking forward to some time off starting tomorrow evening
<hellsworth> very nice oSoMoN. any regenerating plans?
<oSoMoN> road-tripping to visit the family in France, probably not the most relaxing plan, but it will be fun for sure
<marcustomlinson> yeah I'm doing alright thanks
<hellsworth> oSoMoN: a road trip sounds nice :)
<hellsworth> marcustomlinson: so glad to hear it. say hi to your little baby for me :)
<seb128> tjaalton, hey, do you think you could get the libwacom delta in Debian (doko hacked a test timeout increase but he doesn't look like he forarded that to Debian) or maybe we should just sync and see if that's still needed?
<tjaalton> okay
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks!
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-08-07
<callmepk> good morning
<sarnold> hey callmepk
<callmepk> hi sarnold 
<duflu> Oops. Morning callmepk  :)
<callmepk> Oh hey duflu 
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers, happy Friday!
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN, happy Friday
<oSoMoN> hey duflu 
<Laney> \o
<marcustomlinson> hello desktoppers
<marcustomlinson> Laney: working? on a Friday??
<duflu> Hi Laney and marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> hey duflu
<Laney> marcustomlinson: I know, it's supposed to be 29 later
<Laney> this is WRONG
<Laney> moni duflu
<jamesh> it's forecast to be 9° overnight here, which is much nicer than the start of the week
<marcustomlinson> hey jamesh
<jamesh> hi marcustomlinson 
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<marcustomlinson> morning seb128
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you? ready for the weekend? :-)
<marcustomlinson> seb128: doing well thanks. definitely ready for the weekend. 4 day weeks are rough ;) how are you?
<seb128> I'm already, wish the weather was less warm
<Laney> hey seb128 
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> seb128: yeah alright, want to go swim in the lake though 😬
<seb128> I would sign up for that today for sure!
<seb128> 36°C and then 38°C during the weekend
<Laney> that is 'hiding in the shade' heat
<seb128> right, there is no proper hiding, just wait for the evening and celebrate some fresher air!
<duflu> Morning seb128 
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you? had a good work week? ready for a relaxing weekend?
<duflu> seb128, productive yes. Mostly because I had the sense to stop trying to fix the Wayland backend and do other things for a while. Definitely ready
<seb128> :-)
<popey> Do we have an ETA on LibreOffice 7 in the Snap Store?
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128, Laney, marcustomlinson, popey 
<oSoMoN> popey, that's a question for hellsworth 
<popey> Okeydokey
<oSoMoN> I'm not seeing any 7.0 branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+git/libreoffice-snap
<marcustomlinson> morning oSoMoN
<seb128> hey popey, oSoMoN
<seb128> popey, best to ask Heather in a few hours but it looks like she has been busy with other things recently so unsure she started on that one
<seb128> or maybe marcustomlinson knows the status?
<marcustomlinson> nope
<KGB-0> glib upstream/2.64.x d82757c Simon McVittie * pushed 79 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/3IijA
<KGB-0> glib upstream/2.64.x af1edc1 Philip Withnall NEWS meson.build * 2.64.3 * https://deb.li/M5Me
<KGB-0> glib upstream/2.64.x 66b56ee majordaw glib/gpoll.c * win32 gpoll: Fix wait for at least one thread to return * https://deb.li/ik7R0
<KGB-0> glib upstream/2.64.x 2068a6c Sebastian Dröge glib/gpoll.c * Merge branch 'backport-1504-win32-poll-glib-2-64' into 'glib-2-64' * https://deb.li/7swd
<KGB-0> glib upstream/2.64.x 5f1a848 Simon McVittie (14 files in 7 dirs) * New upstream version 2.64.3 * https://deb.li/3r7YV
<KGB-0> glib upstream/2.64.x d8d5664 Nirbheek Chauhan glib/ gnulib/gl_cv_func_printf_infinite_long_double/meson.build meson.build * meson: Fix gnulib printf checks * https://deb.li/yir1
<KGB-1> glib pristine-tar bd80301 Simon McVittie glib2.0_2.65.0.orig.tar.xz.delta glib2.0_2.65.0.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for glib2.0_2.65.0.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/3pSwC
<KGB-1> glib upstream/latest 994ffae Simon McVittie * pushed 319 commits * https://deb.li/iQ5YG
<KGB-1> glib tags f74db7a Simon McVittie upstream/2.65.0 * Upstream version 2.65.0 * https://deb.li/x7Mv
<ricotz> good morning desktopers!
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hey :), please don't forget thunderbird 68.11.0
<oSoMoN> hey ricotz, I haven't forgotten
<seb128> ricotz, not going to speak for him but he's on holidays tonight so might be a tricky one to sneak in with other things today
<oSoMoN> yeah, maybe not today
<ricotz> oh I see
<ricotz> oSoMoN, then offline you go! :)
<ricotz> oops misread tonight as today
<oSoMoN> ricotz, don't tempt me ;)
<ricotz> oSoMoN, are you using llvm-11 yet (for e.g. chromium)? ff trunk builds on groovy using it are in progress
<oSoMoN> ricotz, no, chromium debs are only built for xenial and bionic, and the snap uses the vendored llvm/clang
<ricotz> ok
<Laney> TFW you delete all your work and start again
<Laney> I realised that I couldn't do kernel flavour switching very nicely at all with my previous approach :(
<Laney> oh well, should be faster the second time around
<Laney> (not actually all, just all of one part of it)
<marcustomlinson> Laney: A awesome manager of mine once said: "The way I distinguish a good engineer from a great one, is how willing they are to throw away their hard work for a better solution"
<marcustomlinson> /s/A/An
 * ricotz notes libreoffice 1:6.4.5-0ubuntu0.20.04.1 still stuck in focal/queue
<marcustomlinson> ricotz and hellsworth: it doesn't require upload rights to ping the SRU team
 * ricotz prepares *6.4.6* for ppa
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, I know, sorry, but if there is a queue and a SRU bug report it should not require daily pinging of some sort
<ricotz> despite the packaging problem, having a package like this sitting 4 weeks in the queue is not acceptable
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: I've pinged tj_aalton on ubuntu-release
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, thank you
<marcustomlinson> and thank you for your work on LO ricotz
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, my pleasure
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, I think you didn't answer yesterday regarding a libreoffice 7.0 package
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: yeah because I don't have an answer, doesn't appear like hellsworth has started on it, but maybe she has locally
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, ah no, I already mentioned to her, that there one ready
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-prereleases/+packages
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: I will need hellsworth to run autopkgtests, and test thoroughly locally before uploading
<ricotz> afaik, the armhf failure on groovy is some qemu/gcc10 thing
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, when the focal build finishes, I will push a final groovy update (which is currently missing the update of noto font patches)
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: excellent
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, ok, I guess the tarballs are fine to use, the ~rc3 tag is not important in this state
<ricotz> or troublesome in any way
<Laney> marcustomlinson: that's a nice quote!
<Laney> just went for a walk in the 30° too, feel better (but more sweaty) about it
<Laney> I don't see a way to do a single progress bar nicely though, the thing is built to show progress of one apt transaction (set of install/remove/upgrades)
<Laney> and we don't actually even know what the set is here until part way through :<
 * Laney pre-apologises to mpt
<mpt> Laney, what’s the mega-task?
<Laney> It's installing the platform specific hardware support for the running machine
<Laney> problem is the Ubuntu archive doesn't know what the OEM archive contains
<Laney> it's actually a technical problem - I have to make multiple apt operations - but it's also a UI one because that makes reporting progress hard too
<Laney> neither update-manager or aptdaemon are really built with this in mind; aptdaemon comes with some gtk widgets but they are all really based on operations on individual transactions
<Laney> what you see in update-manager when it's working currently is AptProgressBar(transaction)
<Laney> but now I need transaction-install-oem-foo; transaction-update-the-apt-indexes; transaction-install-that-everything-else
<Laney> middle one changes the size of the last
<Laney> oh, yeah, and it might tell us to use a different kernel, so a transaction for that if it does
<Laney> :/\/\/\/\/
<Laney> we find that out after the second step too
<mpt> So downloading+installing the kernel (if there is one) is done before, or after, downloading+installing everything else?
<Laney> I feel atm like it could be either way, but probably before would be a bit easier to implement
<Laney> I suppose actually I could add that into the final task, at least the apt parts of it
<mpt> What are the non-apt parts? Updating grub or something?
<Laney> right, we might need to tell grub to use a particular kernel flavour
<Laney> if the oem archive makes you go from linux-oem -> linux-hwe
<Laney> lexical sorting won't give you the right thing there
<Laney> (I might need some help getting this part right in the code)
<mpt> So, the way to design the progress bar for a bunch of subtasks is to allocate likely proportions to each subtask … And nothing about that actually changes if one or more of the subtasks might not even happen. It just reduces the proportion for that subtask, because it’s equivalent to the subtask taking zero time.
<mpt> So, ideally, you run the whole task on a bunch of different machines, time each subtask, and calculate the average percentage of time each subtask takes (including zeroes when the subtask doesn’t happen at all, e.g. no different kernel).
<mpt> If you don’t have time for that, you can just guess, and tweak it later.
<mpt> It’s absolutely fine (a pleasant surprise, even) if a progress bar jumps forward a bit because a subtask didn’t need doing. Much better than the progress bar going back to zero for each subtask.
<Laney> ok, nod, that sounds about right - thanks
<Laney> I'll have to take a hard look at the existing class and see if it can be made to do this somehow
<mpt> Fun fact, the update-manager progress bar is based on a wild guess that downloading took 50% of the time, installing took 50% of the time, with the idea that we would measure the actual proportions and fine-tune it later, but we never did
<mpt> (depending on your definition of “fun”)
<Laney> heh
<Laney> "# XXX TEMPORARY HACK 2004-07-01: come back and adjust this constant"
<Laney> good to see seb128 starting on updates!
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> I've a feeling I'm going to be alone for the first round
<seb128> oSoMoN, didrocks and Trevinho are off next week
<seb128> and you are quite busy atm
<seb128> oh well, at least it's a start :)
<Laney> might do a few
<Laney> be good to have a break for a bit
<KGB-1> glib pristine-tar c8e24df Simon McVittie glib2.0_2.65.0+230+g13ad6ab83.orig.tar.xz.delta glib2.0_2.65.0+230+g13ad6ab83.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for glib2.0_2.65.0+230+g13ad6ab83.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/8Uhz
<KGB-1> glib upstream/latest fd02392 Simon McVittie * pushed 231 commits * https://deb.li/3odys
<KGB-1> glib tags 1d31fce Simon McVittie upstream/2.65.0+230+g13ad6ab83 * Upstream version 2.65.0+230+g13ad6ab83 * https://deb.li/Sf2I
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<kenvandine> good morning!
<marcustomlinson> a wild kenvandine appears
<kenvandine> ;-)
<marcustomlinson> hey hellsworth and kenvandine
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth & kenvandine 
<hellsworth> sorry but marcustomlinson what are you waiting on me for? i thought you uploaded the repacked libreoffice from ricotz 's ppa (there is an email thread about it)
<marcustomlinson> who's testing it?
<marcustomlinson> me?
<marcustomlinson> it's a major update, not something to rush in
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, the 6.4.5 package for focal need to be built in the proposed pocket and then tested
<marcustomlinson> wait I'm talking about LO7
<ricotz> this one is not about 7.0 
<hellsworth> 6.4.5
<hellsworth> sru for focal
<hellsworth> 7.0 i started on for the snap
<ricotz> hellsworth, btw, hey
<marcustomlinson> 13:45 (ricotz) marcustomlinson, I think you didn't answer yesterday regarding a libreoffice 7.0 package
<hellsworth> hi ricotz hows it going
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, yes, but not what hellsworth is referring to
<marcustomlinson> 13:48 (marcustomlinson) ricotz: I will need hellsworth to run autopkgtests, and test thoroughly locally before uploading
<marcustomlinson> I was
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, I assume there was more than one ping to hellsworth 
<ricotz> hellsworth, good :)
<marcustomlinson> what do you guys want me to do about 6.4.5 to focal?
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, I don't have upload right of any sort, so it would be great if someone who sponsors it would keep an eye on it
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, I guess something is borked with the archive, seems like t_jaalton already tried to accept it
<ricotz> > Accepted 6 hours ago by Timo Aaltonen
<ricotz> I guess someone need to purge this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+queue?queue_state=2&queue_text=
<hellsworth> but ricotz i see that this was uploaded aug 4: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=libreoffice
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: are we in sync now? ricotz mentioned to me earlier today that he has a build ready for LO7 and I said you need to test it
<hellsworth> oh right the l7 testing yes ok
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: I thought you were saying I must upload that in your first message to me :P it's too late on a Friday for this much crosstalk
<hellsworth> right sorry. i was just stuck on 6.4.5 for focal
<hellsworth> the topic i mean
<marcustomlinson> Laney: can a package sit approved in the queue for a while before it moves to proposed? re: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=libreoffice ("Accepted 6 hours ago")
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, the invalid package sits in *Acccepted* and is likely blocking the fixed package to transition
<Laney> no, after being accepted it would leave the unapproved queue immediately
<Laney> I don't know what on earth is going on with that
<Laney> perhaps ask on #launchpad
<Laney> mentoning the orig mismatch situation
<Laney> did Timo say if there was any weird message when accepting?
<marcustomlinson> Laney: I didn't get any response from him
<marcustomlinson> didn't even know he approved it
<Laney> ok, well I think a Launchpad person would be able to say if this is expected or whatever
<Laney> perhaps the version number needs bumping, they could confirm
<marcustomlinson> Laney: idea on who to ping though?
<Laney> support contact in the topic there!
<marcustomlinson> ah thanks
<marcustomlinson> still though, hellsworth and ricotz, I don't need upload right to do this chasing up
<hellsworth> fair enough
<ricotz> agreed, but that would be the task of the one who processes the queue :(
<KGB-2> gnome-control-center tags dd4fd07 Sebastien Bacher upstream/3.37.3 * Upstream version 3.37.3 * https://deb.li/mt1x
<KGB-2> gnome-control-center upstream/latest b0adb13 Sebastien Bacher * pushed 203 commits * https://deb.li/3rtSh
<KGB-2> gnome-control-center pristine-tar 38ffeb1 Sebastien Bacher gnome-control-center_3.37.3.orig.tar.xz.delta gnome-control-center_3.37.3.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for gnome-control-center_3.37.3.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/ypQ2
<marcustomlinson> Laney saves the day
<Laney> what a weird failure
<Laney> think we were right to flag the LP team about it
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:6.4.5-0ubuntu0.20.04.1
<hellsworth> thanks :)
<marcustomlinson> also hellsworth: you should join #launchpad on freenode. "For all your Launchpad needs!"
<hellsworth> okey dokey
<ricotz> thank you!
<dust> seb128, after the update today of thunderbird 78.1 to 78.1.1 the appgrid started the 68 version... uninstalled bot and reinstalled 78.1.1 but now at start it dosnt load my old 78 profile... how can i start 78.1.1 with my old 78.1 profile?
<oSoMoN> time for me to log off for summer holidays, take care everyone and tty all in a couple of weeks
<Laney> hf oSoMoN!
<Laney> 🏖😎
<Laney> dunno if that made it before he quit or not
<marcustomlinson> have fun oSo...
<marcustomlinson> ah
<marcustomlinson> I'm out too, have a good one everybody
<hellsworth> cheers!
<hellsworth> kenvandine: could you please rerun some autopkgtests for me: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rjkqN7mZqD/
<seb128> dust, you use the snap on edge? I used edge temporarly to roll the new 68 serie update and then went back to 78
<dust> if a snap package gets uninstalled the data folder gets uninstalled too? thats a huge bug!
<seb128> I think uninstalling wiped your profile
<dust> seb128, yes
<seb128> try asking on #snappy instead about that behaviour
<seb128> I'm unsure if that's a bug or by design
<seb128> but yeah it sucks, I got bitten by that also recently
<Laney> bye, happy weekend
<Laney> don't melt europeans!
<seb128> (also uninstall/reinstalling is almost never a solution to software problems on linux)
<seb128> Laney, enjoy!
<Laney> that needs a comma otherwise it means something quite different to what I want it to
<dust> im only happy that i daily backups... and was able to restore... https://askubuntu.com/questions/181272/is-it-possible-to-restore-only-one-directory-with-the-backup-utility
<Laney> don't melt, europeans!
<dust> seb128, so u did that in appgrid 68 was started instead of 78?
<kenvandine> hellsworth: sure
<hellsworth> thank you :)
<kenvandine> hellsworth: done
<hellsworth> also kenvandine i have gnome-3-28-1804 building for multiple archs so we can test and merge the preloads pr
<hellsworth> https://code.launchpad.net/~hellsworth/+snap/gnome-3-28-1804-ad-preloads
<dust> https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-create-snapshots-of-your-snaps are such done at snaps operations? would be great if its included in ubuntu software and the backups and zfs... as far as i see there is no such functionality for now
<KGB-0> glib tags f47ac01 Simon McVittie upstream/2.65.1 * Upstream version 2.65.1 * https://deb.li/f4aM
<KGB-0> glib upstream/latest e720323 Simon McVittie * pushed 21 commits * https://deb.li/3V4dn
<KGB-0> glib pristine-tar b296801 Simon McVittie glib2.0_2.65.1.orig.tar.xz.delta glib2.0_2.65.1.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for glib2.0_2.65.1.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/D4se
<hellsworth> kenvandine: would yo uplease run some more autopkgtests for me? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q3YmhbKKbz/
<kenvandine> hellsworth: sure
<hellsworth> oh no wait
<hellsworth> stop
<kenvandine> ok
<hellsworth> need to tweak the links
<hellsworth> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/msVkrGbjhJ/
<hellsworth> ok those are the right links
<hellsworth> thanks kenvandine 
<kenvandine> You submitted an invalid request: Unknown PPA ubuntu/libreoffice-prereleases
<hellsworth> i'm hoping these links will run autopkgtests on ubuntu/libreoffice-prereleases ppa
<kenvandine> hellsworth: ^^
<hellsworth> hmm
<hellsworth> darn
<hellsworth> ok let me copy them to my ppa then
<hellsworth> kenvandine: ok try this please https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/msVkrGbjhJ/
<kenvandine> that's the same link
<hellsworth> i meant the original link i pasted :) https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q3YmhbKKbz/
<hellsworth> sorry bout that. friday's getting to me
<kenvandine> no worries
<kenvandine> hellsworth: You submitted an invalid request: libreoffice/1:7.0.0~rc3-0ubuntu0.20.10.1 is not published in PPA hellsworth/libreoffice focal
<hellsworth> hmm
<hellsworth> focal.. dangit
<hellsworth> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J9hm7Yg6ct/
<hellsworth> third time's the charm...
<hellsworth> kenvandine: ^^
<kenvandine> You submitted an invalid request: libreoffice/1:7.0.0~rc3-0ubuntu0.20.10.1 is not published in PPA hellsworth/libreoffice groovy
 * kenvandine hides :)
<hellsworth> vflkmdsaflkjfdsa;lkjdsa
<kenvandine> lol
<hellsworth> seriously though it failed or are you messing with me
<kenvandine> seriously :)
<hellsworth> damnit
<hellsworth> so the first link https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=groovy&arch=amd64&package=libreoffice&ppa=hellsworth/libreoffice&trigger=libreoffice/1:7.0.0~rc3-0ubuntu0.20.10.1 fails?
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> not built
<hellsworth> because that package is there
<kenvandine> it's currently building
<hellsworth> no no.. i made sure to not craft a link for the armhf one that is building
<hellsworth> so the 4 links in the paste are already built
<kenvandine> oh right
<hellsworth> although they were not built in this repo. they were copied form another
<kenvandine> should be fine
<hellsworth> but that could be some random thing that lp requires who knows
<kenvandine> the error specifically says that version is not published 
<kenvandine> so maybe the builds aren't really published yet
<hellsworth> hmm
<kenvandine> i think we need to give it a little time
<hellsworth> ok 
<kenvandine> i'll try again in like 20 minutes
<hellsworth> ok ty
<hellsworth> i'll try to remind you
<kenvandine> i think there is a publisher that runs a few times an hour
<hellsworth> ok
<seb128> the webpage show you a green circle icon when it's not published yet
<seb128> kenvandine, did you try replacing the ~ by %7e  ?
<hellsworth> oh i guess https://launchpad.net/~hellsworth/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice/+packages has an empty published field...
<seb128> they have a green checkmark, they are published
<seb128> random guess but I would try replacing the ~ by %7e in the url
<seb128> urls don't like special chars, like + needs to be replaced by %2B
<kenvandine> hellsworth: they worked now
<hellsworth> woot!
<hellsworth> thanks kenvandine 
<KGB-2> gnome-control-center signed tags 94b96bf Sebastien Bacher ubuntu/1%3.37.3-1ubuntu1 * gnome-control-center Debian release 1:3.37.3-1ubuntu1 * https://deb.li/3vCjA
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master 7699809 Sebastien Bacher * pushed 210 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/hCcR
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master 2bf373e Bastien Nocera panels/power/cc-power-panel.c * power: Move "Automatic Suspend" row * https://deb.li/iktlR
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master 2397d0c Bastien Nocera panels/power/ cc-power-panel.c power.gresource.xml battery-levels.css * power: Use correct colour for battery level bars * https://deb.li/7sui
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master 82cb025 Georges Basile Stavracas Neto panels/power/cc-power-panel.c * power: Fix battery row * https://deb.li/3C54v
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master 8d48630 Georges Basile Stavracas Neto panels/power/cc-power-panel.c * power: Remove unused variable * https://deb.li/o1yz
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master 830e9fa Yuri Chornoivan po/uk.po * Update Ukrainian translation * https://deb.li/ig3Ds
